# Allgemeiner Ransom Tech Thread



## elBendito (9. Juli 2007)

Aloha an alle Ransom Rider!!!

Leider gibt es von Scott kein Hersteller Forum. 
Vielleicht kann man ja über diesen Weg die restlichen Ransom Fragen klären. 
Wäre zumindest schön, wenn man nicht immer soviel suchen müßte.

Ich fang auch gleich mal an.

Möchte in mein 30er Alu-Ransom eine neue Kurbel einbauen. Soll 'ne Race Face werden. 

*Hätte gern die Einbaulänge des Tretlagers gewußt.*

Oder wie man es genau ausmessen kann.

Danke euch im voraus,

Gruss elBendito


----------



## KäptnFR (29. Januar 2008)

Gute idee son beitrag, scheinbar gibts aber keine fragen und probleme mit dem ransom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (29. Januar 2008)

Hätte gern die Einbaulänge des Tretlagers gewußt.

73mm, unter http://www.scott-sports.com/downloads/ -> Tech_Info_06.xls sind alle technischen Daten zu finden.


----------



## rsu (29. Januar 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Gute idee son beitrag, scheinbar gibts aber keine fragen und probleme mit dem ransom



Öhem, darf ich lachen


----------



## KäptnFR (29. Januar 2008)

rsu schrieb:


> Öhem, darf ich lachen


nee, kranfahrer dürfen in diesem high-tech-rad-fred nich mitlachen


----------



## Da Burli (29. Januar 2008)

aber Panzerfahrer!!


----------



## lipmo51 (20. Februar 2008)

mir ist Sonntag die Schwinge gerissen.........


----------



## elBendito (22. Februar 2008)

gibt's Foto's?


----------



## lipmo51 (22. Februar 2008)

so sieht mein bike zur Zeit aus.








und das ist von Sonntag






Aber wurde sofort getauscht.Hab den Rahmen Montag Nachmittag weggebracht,und Mittwoch habe ich ihn schon wieder bekommen.Da gibts nix zu meckern.


----------



## KäptnFR (25. Februar 2008)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> und das ist von Sonntag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm, der übliche bruch... ist ja kein einzelfall. Ist beim bremsen gebrochen stimmts? 
Versteh ich nicht ganz warum scott hier nicht nachrüstet. die (wahrscheinliche?) lösung des problems haben sie beim gambler ja bereits umgesetzt in form der abstützung zwischen drehpunkt und kettenstrebe. 
Ich hab selbst nachgeholfen, und ein "abstützblech" einschweissen lassen. 



Ist eigtl kein großes Ding, kann jeder halbwegs begabte Alu-schweisser. Das blech (mind. 4mm stark) muss man sich halt selbst zurecht feilen...  

in paar wochen wird man sehen obs nun hält.


----------



## lipmo51 (25. Februar 2008)

jo beim Bremsen ist es passiert. 
Das mit dem Einschweißen kommt für mich nicht in Frage da sonst die Garantie flöten geht,sonst gern.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilo (26. Februar 2008)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> so sieht mein bike zur Zeit aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin!

Fährst du hinten eine 200er Bremsscheibe?
Erfolgte der Bruch beim springen und bremsen?

Tipp: Falls möglich rüste die Ausfallenden für Steckachse nach, so ist die Lastverteilung (linkes/rechtes Ausfallende) gleichmäßiger.

cu
Tilo


----------



## lipmo51 (26. Februar 2008)

also ich bin bei uns den Hardcoretrail runtergeballert......NUR fette Steine und Wurzeln. und als ich dann unten auf der Straße angekommen bin hab ich den Anker geworfen.  Und dann hats PENG gemacht,und dann war es soweit.
Hatte zu der Zeit auf 200er Bremse aufgerüstet. Aber nach dem Austausch,wieder auf 180mm zurückgerüstet.Das mit dem Ausfallende wäre ne gute Sache.Das werd ich wohl machen wenn das wirklich was bringt


----------



## Tilo (26. Februar 2008)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> also ich bin bei uns den Hardcoretrail runtergeballert......NUR fette Steine und Wurzeln. und als ich dann unten auf der Straße angekommen bin hab ich den Anker geworfen.  Und dann hats PENG gemacht,und dann war es soweit.
> Hatte zu der Zeit auf 200er Bremse aufgerüstet. Aber nach dem Austausch,wieder auf 180mm zurückgerüstet.Das mit dem Ausfallende wäre ne gute Sache.Das werd ich wohl machen wenn das wirklich was bringt



Aha, hat sich Papi doch gedacht  .
Etwas geschmeidiger fahren könnte helfen oder eine Freundin  (zwecks zuviel Energie).

cu
Tilo


----------



## lipmo51 (26. Februar 2008)

freundin ist da,aber geschmeidiger fahren???? neeeee
Ich überleg schon umzusteigen auf einen richtigen Downhillrahmen....
Glaub für meine Zwecke reicht das Ransom nicht mehr aus 
Was kostet so ein Ausfallende?


----------



## Tilo (26. Februar 2008)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> freundin ist da,aber geschmeidiger fahren???? neeeee
> Ich überleg schon umzusteigen auf einen richtigen Downhillrahmen....
> Glaub für meine Zwecke reicht das Ransom nicht mehr aus
> Was kostet so ein Ausfallende?




........mit dem DH oder Freeridebike ist eine gute Idee.
Ausfallende mit Steckachse 12mm, 54,95 Euro.

cu
Tilo


----------



## lipmo51 (26. Februar 2008)

habs mir überlegt,werd meinen Rahmen jetzt verkaufen.Wenn einer Interesse hat........melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (28. Februar 2008)

Übel übel, der Bruch! 

Das mit dem Alublech ist auch nicht schlecht aber Garantie??
Hab mir auch schon überlegt evt. auf Steckachse umzurüsten, brauch da aber doch auch noch ne neue Nabe, oder?? Also was würde ganze zusammen mit allem kosten???


----------



## lipmo51 (28. Februar 2008)

Verkaufe mein Bike komplett am Wochenende.
Mit allem Schnickschnack,steig auf ein Downhillbike um.


----------



## Tilo (29. Februar 2008)

Jussi schrieb:


> Übel übel, der Bruch!
> 
> Also was würde ganze zusammen mit allem kosten???



.....mit ohne scharf  .
Naben gibts auf dem Markt eine Menge.
Ob sich umspeichen lohnt?
Günstiger wird ein neues Hinterrad sein.

cu
Tilo


----------



## lipmo51 (29. Februar 2008)

mein bike

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180219812701&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=008


----------



## rosette (29. Februar 2008)

Ich bezweifle, das ne Steckachse etwas gebracht hätte. Konstruktiv liegt hier etwas im Argen.

Gruß


----------



## Jussi (2. März 2008)

Hab seit gestern meine erste richtige Schlammschlacht hinter mir.  Und bin mehr geschliddert als gefahren, hab von Scott die Storke 2 Reifen in 2.4 drauf, was ein scheiß!!!

Was empfehlt ihr mir? Brauche nen guten 2.4 Reifen mit Gripp und nicht allzu schwer!!!!


----------



## KäptnFR (3. März 2008)

rosette schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, das ne Steckachse etwas gebracht hätte. Konstruktiv liegt hier etwas im Argen.
> 
> Gruß


wie mans nimmt, bzw wie man den angedachten einsatzzweck definiert? An sich ist es halt "nur" ein allmountain und kein vertride-FR-gerät so wie ich es verwende. Schon gar nicht ist es wohl für ausschliessliches runterprügeln im bikepark gebaut denke ich. oder sagt scott hier was anderes?

das problem ist, daß mit ner "großen" hinteren bremsscheibe der hebelarm und damit das biegemoment auf die kettenstrebe einfach recht groß wird. Wenn man dann noch dicke reifen mit wenig druck (und viel grip) auf ruppigem terrain fährt, passierts leider. Die kettenstrebe fängt dann von unten her an der schweißnaht an zu reissen.



Jussi schrieb:


> Das mit dem Alublech ist auch nicht schlecht aber Garantie??


tja, ich hoffe ich brauch mit dem "gusset" keine garantie mehr  
nee, was hilfts wenn ich alle paar wochen ne neue schwinge auf garantie bekomme und dafür nie weiß wanns wieder passiert? bin jetzt erst 7 oder 8 touren mit der getunten schwinge gefahren, bis jetzt hälts... in paar monaten weiß man dann obs wirklich taugt. an meim CC ransom hält die original schwinge mit ner 160er marta übrigens ohne probleme  

Ich finde das bike eben ansonsten derart genial, daß ich einen weg suche es für meinen etwas härteren einsatzzweck hinzubekommen. Fahre es ja nun schon seit anfang 2007 und sonst kann ich mich über nix beklagen...

der scott service ist halt einer der besten auf dem markt und ich würde noch nicht mal bezweifeln daß man mir die getunte schwinge nicht auch ersetzen würde. hab ja schliesslich nicht aus spaß dran rumgeschweisst, sondern weils probleme gab...


----------



## lipmo51 (3. März 2008)

Also der Service ist echt top von Scott.Und das Ransom ansich ist auch ein total geiles Bike.Nur leider nicht mehr das richtige bike für mich.Bin jetzt umgestiegen,auf ein reines Downhillbike


----------



## Mr_Ransom (3. März 2008)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Also der Service ist echt top von Scott.Und das Ransom ansich ist auch ein total geiles Bike.Nur leider nicht mehr das richtige bike für mich.Bin jetzt umgestiegen,auf ein reines Downhillbike



Hi,
ich hab seit Mai 06 ein selbst aufgebautes Ransom ltd , also eins der Ersten aus Carbon + MZ66ata+ Avid code+ FR2350 Laufrad, bin sehr zufrieden, kann damit 2000 hm oder mehr fahren. ( Jahresleistung ca 35.000 hm/Jahr)
Nachdem ich letztes Jahr einen Freereide Downhillkurs gemacht habe und 2x mit dem Ransom im Bikepark war, war mir klar, dass dies nicht dafür ausgelegt ist,
habe mir nun noch ein Ghost Northshore gekauft nur für den Bikepark, das wiegt zwar 17 kg ( Ransom 14,5) aber das hält ( allerdings musste ich auch Totem in MZ 66 ata 2008 wandeln)

Trend geht klar zum Viertrad ( habe noch ein AM mit 13 kg)

Gruss


----------



## lipmo51 (3. März 2008)

Das Ransom war das perfekte Bike für mich,als ich es gekauft habe.Aber seitdem ich das erste mal in Winterberg war hat sich bei mir alles schlagartig geändert.....
Will nur noch Downhill fahren,über fette Steine und fette Wurzeln usw.
Deswegen habe ich gestern mein Bike bei Ebay verschachert.

Ich brauch nur ein Bike.Hab auch garkeine Zeit und auch kein Platz für 2,3 oder 4 Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## styler91 (3. März 2008)

Hey
was hast du jetzt fürn Radel?

Gruß styler


----------



## lipmo51 (3. März 2008)

noch garkeins.Baue mir eine Wildsau auf. Einen KEILER.
Schon alles bestellt


----------



## styler91 (3. März 2008)

hmm... schick schick! muss man sagen!


----------



## Ransom racer (16. März 2008)

Hallo, 
habe eine frage an alle ransom fahrer.
ich fahre das ransom 20 2007, habe das gefühl das der orig. lenker etwas tiefbaut, hat jemand den lenker/vorbau getauscht? oder seit ihr alle zufrieden mit der sitzposition?

thanks


----------



## Wollmilchsau (18. März 2008)

Genau das würde mich auch interessieren (hab auch ein 2007 20er).... 

Das Ransom war ja immer schon dafür bekannt vorn etwas tiefer zu bauen. Was nur komisch ist: in der neuen Freeride meinen sie, dass sich dieses Problem heuer nicht mehr stelle (es sei behoben), obwohl man auf dem Foto dort nichtmal einen Spacer unterm Vorbau entdecken kann. Ist das nur wegen der Gabel (2008 MZ 55, 2007 MZ SL od. Lyrik).

Wegen dem Vorbau: bin am Überlegen zwischen einem Thomson Elite X4 50mm (ist allerdings nur 0°), oder einem Syntace VRO (baut dann sicher höher, aber gefällt mir bei weitem nicht so, plus neuer Lenker wär auch fällig weil denn gibts ja nicht für OS oder?)

Mfg Wollmilchsau


----------



## Tilo (18. März 2008)

Hallo!

Die Steuerrohre wurden ab 2007, bei den Alu-Modellen, um 5mm verlängert (je Größe).
Carbon-Rahmen blieben in der Geometrie unverändert.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Wollmilchsau (18. März 2008)

Ah danke.... gut zu wissen...


----------



## Ransom racer (21. März 2008)

meine überlegung ist es einen lenker mit 35mm rise zu montieren, anstelle des originalen mit 25mm rise. 

den originale vorbau (scott ec pro) ist mit 70mm und 8 grad nicht schlecht, und vorallem auch sehr leicht(130gr).


----------



## KäptnFR (21. März 2008)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> habe das gefühl das der orig. lenker etwas tiefbaut, hat jemand den lenker/vorbau getauscht?


...es kommt halt auch drauf an was du mit dem bike vorrangig fahren willst!? 

auf meim CC ransom (XL Rahmen) hab ich nen 60mm Vorbau, guggst du hier:


 



Vorbauwinkel und Lenker rise weiß ich gar nicht auswendig, siehst du ja aber ca aufm bild. Die Fox 32 baut allerdings etwas tiefer als die seriengabeln. Zum "normalen" rumfahren bis S3 funktioniert das so bei mir, ich sitze generell gerne etwas aufrechter.... das Alter  


Wenn Du in sehr steiles Gelände (>S3) willst, wirste damit dann an die Grenzen kommen. Bin letztes jahr diese eigenwillige eigenkonstruktion an meim FR hobel gefahren:




seit diesem jahr bin ich auf folgende eigenkonstruktion umgestiegen:




beide ausführungen also quasi in 0mm länge, was in verbindung ebenfalls mit nem XL rahmen prima funktioniert, va natürlich steil bergab  Zum rauffahren heissts halt gabel runterspannen.
Die etwas größere einbauhöhe der boxxer (568mm) macht sich eigtl weniger als erwartet bemerkbar, sprich der lenkwinkel ist nicht so flach wie ich das eigtl gedacht hätte.

Mehr Lenker rise und Vorbauwinkel kannst du ja mal im stand durch unterlegen entsprechender spacer mengen simulieren bzw mit deim jetzigen stand vergleichen. Dann siehst Du schon ob das  in die gewünscht richtung geht, bevor du teure teile kaufen gehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ransom (21. März 2008)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> meine überlegung ist es einen lenker mit 35mm rise zu montieren, anstelle des originalen mit 25mm rise.
> 
> den originale vorbau (scott ec pro) ist mit 70mm und 8 grad nicht schlecht, und vorallem auch sehr leicht(130gr).



Hi,
habe Ransom Carbon Eigenaufbau.

Fahre Syntace VRO mit kurzem Vorbau 55- 105 mm und 12° Lenker, habe zudem 20 mm Spacer drin, bin ganz zufrieden, bergauf lang, bergab kurz eingestellt.
Fahre ich die lange Einstellung bei > S2 bergab , dann kommen Überschlagsgefühle auf.

Gruss


----------



## elBendito (22. März 2008)

Mal 'ne andere Frage:

Fährt jemand die Dreist von g-junkies? Oder 'ne ähnliche KeFü für drei KB?
Wie passt die vom Einbau her?

Gruss


----------



## Wollmilchsau (23. März 2008)

Ich fahre die Heim 3Guide und bin sehr zufrieden.... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/49042


----------



## Wollmilchsau (23. März 2008)

@Mr.Ransom: hast du vielleicht ein Bild von dem VRO am Ransom? Mich würde interessieren wie das ausschaut...


----------



## elBendito (24. März 2008)

@Wollmilchsau:
gibt es auch Detailbilder von der KeFü? War der Einbau problemlos?

Danke!


----------



## Wollmilchsau (24. März 2008)

Einbau war problemlos... klemmst sie einfach an das Tretlager.
Besseres Bild hab ich leider keines.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/63420


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (6. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe die Frage zwar schon im "Tech Talk" gestellt aber doppelt hält besser...

Ich fahre in dem porno Ransom 20´07 die origenal Gabel All Mountain SL 2 und habe probleme damit... es sollen 120-160mm sein, doch selbst im "luftleeren" zustand federt das gute stück max 135-140mm ein...

Habt ihr ne idee, warum und weshalb es keine 160mm zu nutzen sind?

Danke Jungs!!!


----------



## Ransom racer (6. April 2008)

hallo, 
das problem ist bekannt, jedoch muss man dazu sagen das scottsie mit 160mm angiebt, marzocchi giebt sie mit150mm an (siehe manual), also ist sie eine 150mm gabel.
meine hatte auch nur 140-145mm gehabt,habe sie mitlerweile gegen eine fox talas getauscht.


----------



## Börner1982 (7. April 2008)

Hay, 
also wenn ich die Tauchrohre messe sind das auch 160mm... Hattest du eine ältere AM SL2, oder passte das bei dir auch? 

... Leider habe ich kein olan was ich jetzt damit machen soll, würde Einschicken etwas bringen??? 

... oder wo kann man die Gabel am besten tauschen? 

!!! Alles sch... 160mm gekauft und scheinbar nicht zu nutzen !!!


----------



## KäptnFR (7. April 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Hay,
> also wenn ich die Tauchrohre messe sind das auch 160mm...


die standrohre tauchen in die tauchrohre ein  

frag doch mal bei www.cosmicsports.de nach ob die dir helfen können, aber nach möglichkeit nicht in dem tonfall:


Börner1982 schrieb:


> !!! Alles sch... 160mm gekauft und scheinbar nicht zu nutzen !!!


----------



## Börner1982 (7. April 2008)

Hay, 

ich habe eben die Gabel zur Post gebracht. Ich habe mit den leuten von CosmicSports telefoniertund die meinten das es drei möglichkeiten gäbe

- zuviel öl in der Gabel (Durchschlagsschutz)
- irgenwie ein ausgleichsbehälter in der Gabel defekt
- sonst irgendwas defekt...

... ja, natürlich habe ich im guten damit telefoniert


----------



## Börner1982 (7. April 2008)

Hay Biker´s 

sagt mal, das mit dem Hinterbau-bruchan den ALU Ransom´sist ja echt übel... gibt es da auch schon irgendwelche sachen über Carbon Ransom´s? 
... ich hoff mal das sie das etwas gröbere aushalten!?


----------



## KäptnFR (7. April 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Hay Biker´s
> 
> sagt mal, das mit dem Hinterbau-bruchan den ALU Ransom´sist ja echt übel... gibt es da auch schon irgendwelche sachen über Carbon Ransom´s?
> ... ich hoff mal das sie das etwas gröbere aushalten!?


 sorry daß ich lachen muss: das hat nix mit alu- oder carbon ransom zu tun, denn die (brechenden) kettenstreben sind bei beiden aus alu, noch gar nich gemerkt??  

Da du das thema grad ansprichst: mein lösungansatz mit dem eingeschweissten verstärkungsblech funktioniert so leider (noch) nicht, also mal besser (noch) nicht nachmachen. 
Unverständlicherweise hat scott für die kettenstreben 6061er alu verwendet und keines der 7000er serie (zb 7020 oder 7005 wie beim gambler). Das hat eine reihe von nachteilen, u.a. eine geringere zugfestigkeit und es erfordert eine problematische wärmenachbehandlung nach dem schweissen (lösungsglühen bei 520°C, abschrecken auf raumtemperatur und anschliessend härten bei ~160°C). Wenn man diese wärmebehandlung nicht macht, ist das resultat ein starker abfall der zugfestigkeit in schweissnahtnähe... sprich es reisst wieder, dann eben an der oberseite.

ich teste in kürze eine weitere lösung (ohne schweissen) und lass in paar wochen mal wissen obs funzt.

Bis dahin mein dringender tip an alle ransom fahrer: baut euch hinten nur ne 160er Bremsscheibe rein!!


----------



## Jussi (7. April 2008)

Hallo!!!
Beim Ransom hast du doch schon von Werk aus ne 185er Scheibe hinten drin! Dann brauch ich auch eine andere Bramsaufnahme.

Hab jetzt auch zu Haus nen 2.5 Minion H Reifen der hat eh mehr Gripp hat als der Stroke muß ich mir jetzt gedanken beim fahren machen??? 

Wie hast das denn geschweißt mit WIG? Sieht auf den Fotos nicht so aus. Aber man siehts auch schlecht. Wenn´s mit MIG/MAG geschweißt wurde hast du viel mehr Wärmentwicklung um die Schweißnaht!!!

Gruß Chris


----------



## KäptnFR (7. April 2008)

Hi,
ich weiß daß da ab werk ne 185er scheibe drin ist, hält aber UNTER UMSTÄNDEN halt trotzdem nicht  Gibts vielleicht n anderen bremsadapter?

Die Kombination dicker HR mit weicher mischung (=viel grip) niedrigem Luftdruck und holpriger abfahrt KANN leider probleme machen, zumindest ists bei mir so. Ich will jetzt hier keine allgemeine panik lostreten, ich weiß nur daß es bei mir eben nicht hält. Ist ja nicht so daß jedem zweiten hier die schwinge zerbröselt  
mein bike setup ist sicher relativ extrem mit nem 2,8" Michelin DH32, 0,9bar druck und ner 190er GustavM bremse. 

wie erwähnt, fahr ich an meim CC ransom ne 160er marta spazieren, da gibts überhaupt keine probleme.

ich habs nicht selbst geschweisst, kann dir daher nichts allzu genaues sagen ob WIG (AC oder DC) oder MIG... wird wahrsch nicht die gaaanz große rolle spielen, ohne wärmenachbehandlung wirds so oder so schätz ich eher nix. 

bleibt also nur noch kleben


----------



## Jussi (7. April 2008)

Hab bei mir noch die Originale Juicy 5 drauf halt mit nem 185er Rotor. Werds ja sehn, die von Scott sind da ja sehr kulant.

Hab mir das schon gedacht das du jetzt klebst, wirst ja sehn obs hält!! Wünsch dir viel Erfolg!!! Auch in eigener Sache 

Ach so, mit was willst kleben? Loctite? 648?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KäptnFR (8. April 2008)

Moin Jussi,

ich plane eine geometrisch ähnliche abstützung wie zuvor. der ansatz war ja prizipiell richtig, das problem des brechens unten am rohr durchs bremsen scheint so gelöst zu sein...?
Ich werde diese abstützung oben am drehpunkt nach wie vor schweissen lassen, das halte ich da oben bei den wanddicken an dem druckgussteil für eher unkritisch. Die untere lange "naht" werd ich dann mit nem kleinen trick (stell vielleicht heut abend paar bilder ein) mit UHU Plus endfest 300 2 komponenten epoxy kleben. der hat bei 180° aushärtetemperatur ne festigkeit bis angeblich 300kg/cm²! 
Hab gestern mal ne kleine probeklebung gemacht, ist schon erstaunlich wie das zeug hält!

=>versuch macht kluch...  ich werde berichten

Manch einer fragt sich vielleicht warum der ganze zinober und nicht einfach n anderes rad nehmen? Weil der rest von dem bike einfach absolut genial ist!


----------



## robby_wood (8. April 2008)

Bitte an die Ransom Inhaber mit serienmässiger Speedball Sattelstütze (die höhenverstellbare): könnt ihr bitte mal messen, wie lang der verwendete shim ist, um vom Durchmesser der Speedball (müssten 31,6 sein) auf den Durchmesser des Ransom (34,9) zu kommen.

Die shims die Scott verbaut sollen von use sein, ist dem so, falls man das erkennen kann?


----------



## BurnInHell (9. April 2008)

10cm ist der use shim lang (hab den shim aber nicht die sattelstütze).


----------



## robby_wood (11. April 2008)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> 10cm ist der use shim lang (hab den shim aber nicht die sattelstütze).



Use shim, der nicht von Scott kommt richtig? Willst du auf die Stütze umrüsten, oder hast du den shim zufällig?


----------



## Deichfräse (20. April 2008)

Egal, ob da 1 oder 10 Brüche an den Kettenstreben bisher vorgekommen sind, Scott sollte da doch etwas anders reagieren, als einfach nur die Teile zu tauschen. Schließlich kann´s einen da auch gehörig abledern! Eine andere Legierung, etwas mehr Wandstärke, veränderte Bremsaufnahme an einer asymetrischen Schwinge (teuer) oder eben ein serienmäßiges Gusset (extrem billig), wie von KäptnFR im Selbstversuch getestet, würde das Problem wohl aus der Welt schaffen. Aber solange nichts passiert fühlt sich da wohl keiner genötigt etwas zu überarbeiten. Das kann für Scott im Falle eines Falles am Ende teuer werden - abgesehen von dem menschlichen Leid, dass dadurch vielleicht entstehen kann (ohne Panik machen zu wollen...).
Hab´bisher zum Glück noch keine Probleme in der Hinsicht aber trotz des schon genialen Konzepts "Ransom" gibt´s einige weitere Kritikpunkte:

Hauptlager der Schwinge ist ziemlich klein dimensioniert, unterliegt permanentem Dreckbeschuss und muss mit den Distanzhülsen aufwendig justiert werden (meist bleibt sogar systembedingt ein klein wenig Restspiel) - unter Umständen muss danach der Umwerfer neu feinjustiert werden. Das geht auch anders und ich hätte da eine entsprechende Idee - vielleicht ließt ja wer von Scott mit und meldet sich...

Nächstes Problem ist die untere Dämpferaufnahme. Hier schlägt der im original verbaute XT-Umwerfer bei voller Federwegnutzung gerne mal eine Kerbe in das Aluminium. Dies wiederum bewirkt abnorme Kräfte auf das Hauptlager und eben auch auf die ohnehin anscheinend kritische Kettenstrebe. Aber auch dafür gäbe es eine relativ einfache Problemlösung, die ziemlich simpel in der Produktion umzusetzen wäre.

Übrigens fahre ich hinten auch die 12mm Steckachse und die originale 185mm Scheibe Juicy 7. Bereifung Conti MK 2.4 und hoffe, dass es mich nicht erwischt!


----------



## Tilo (21. April 2008)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Hauptlager der Schwinge ist ziemlich klein dimensioniert, unterliegt permanentem Dreckbeschuss und muss mit den Distanzhülsen aufwendig justiert werden (meist bleibt sogar systembedingt ein klein wenig Restspiel) - unter Umständen muss danach der Umwerfer neu feinjustiert werden. Das geht auch anders und ich hätte da eine entsprechende Idee - vielleicht ließt ja wer von Scott mit und meldet sich...



Moin!

Es gibt eine überarbeitete Achse, die sich leicht montieren und einstellen lässt.
Einfach beim Dealer fragen.

cu
Tilo


----------



## 29erpete (21. April 2008)

Hi,

mein 2007er Ransom 20 macht so ein komisches Klackgeräusch wenn auf den Hinterbau Kräfte quer zur Fahrtrichtung wirken, z.B. wenn das Hinterrad von einem Stein abrutscht und seitlich versetzt wird. Ich habe den Eindruck dass da was am unteren Lager der Schwinge was locker ist. Hatte noch jemand das Problem oder ist das ok so?
Kämpfe auch noch mit den Juicy5 Bremsen, aber mit Swissstop Belägen siehts schon besser aus.


----------



## ransomrider (21. April 2008)

Bei diesem Geräusch ist der Drehpunkt der Schwinge locker und bewegt sich jedes mal mit einem Klack, wenn ein Kraft seitlich auf das Rad wirkt.
Hatte ich auch schon zweimal.

@ KäptnFR  hast du eventuell detailbilder, wie du das schutzblech am CC ransom montiert hast? Ist das ein normales Schutzblech?


----------



## 29erpete (21. April 2008)

Tilo schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Es gibt eine überarbeitete Achse, die sich leicht montieren und einstellen lässt.
> Einfach beim Dealer fragen.
> ...



ok, danke! Läuft das unter Garantie, kann man die Achse bis dahin selbst wieder festziehen damit da nichts ausleiert?

thx,
peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (21. April 2008)

Ja, hab´ ich auch schon geordert und hoffe das schafft Abhilfe. Gibt übrigens schon ein zweites Upgrade für die Hauptlagerachse, welches ich jetzt wohl auch auf Kulanz bekomme.
Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch gleich noch das 12mm Maxle Ausfallende bestellt. Das funktioniert ja doch um Welten einfacher als die geschraubte 12mm Achse.

@29erpete
Klar kannst du das allein wieder einstellen, wenn du das Werkzeugset von Scott hast, um alle Lager an der Schwinge zu tauschen, hast du auch das kleine Spezialwerkzeug dafür. Falls nicht, nimmst du eine passende Gewindestange, zwei passende Hülsen, Unterlegscheiben und 2 Muttern und baust dir das Werkzeug annähernd nach. Ist etwas fummeliger, als mit dem Originalwerkzeug, funktioniert aber auch.


----------



## 29erpete (21. April 2008)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Ja, hab´ ich auch schon geordert und hoffe das schafft Abhilfe. Gibt übrigens schon ein zweites Upgrade für die Hauptlagerachse, welches ich jetzt wohl auch auf Kulanz bekomme.
> Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch gleich noch das 12mm Maxle Ausfallende bestellt. Das funktioniert ja doch um Welten einfacher als die geschraubte 12mm Achse.
> 
> @29erpete
> Klar kannst du das allein wieder einstellen, wenn du das Werkzeugset von Scott hast, um alle Lager an der Schwinge zu tauschen, hast du auch das kleine Spezialwerkzeug dafür. Falls nicht, nimmst du eine passende Gewindestange, zwei passende Hülsen, Unterlegscheiben und 2 Muttern und baust dir das Werkzeug annähernd nach. Ist etwas fummeliger, als mit dem Originalwerkzeug, funktioniert aber auch.



Ok, dann soll der Händler gleich die neue Version einbauen. Wie gefährlich ist die Sache inzwischen fürs Bike bzw. den Fahrer?


----------



## Ransom racer (21. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich hatte auch das problem mit der losen achse. hab mir auch die neue besorgt und verbaut und bin bis jetzt zufrieden damit.


----------



## 29erpete (21. April 2008)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hatte auch das problem mit der losen achse. hab mir auch die neue besorgt und verbaut und bin bis jetzt zufrieden damit.



Hab gerade einen anderen Thread dazu gefunden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=273928&page=4&highlight=ransom+service
Was haltet ihr von dem "Upgrade Kit", ist das das Spezialzubehör das ich mir basteln sollte?


----------



## Deichfräse (21. April 2008)

Das ist das Upgradekit No. 1 wenn ich das richtig sehe.
Wenn du dir das beim Dealer abholst brauchst du dir nichts mehr basteln. Die Bastelei wäre nur für die ab Markteinführung bis - ich glaube - Mitte letzten Jahres verbaute Lagerachse. Übrigens geht Scott da recht gut mit um und hat die betreffenden Rahmennummern für ein Upgrade auf Kulanz vorgemerkt - laut Auskunft des Händlers.
Wie das Upgradkit No. 2 genau aussieht kann ich noch nicht sagen. Wenn ich es habe kann ich ja mal ein Foto einstellen. Bestellung ist heute raus.

Die lose Lagerachse schadet prinzipiell "nur" der Schwingenlagerung selbst und bringt den Umwerfer etwas aus der Bahn.
Also upgraden und dann paßt es wieder.


----------



## Deichfräse (21. April 2008)

Interessant wäre mal die Sache mit den gebrochenen Kettenstreben auf der Bremsenseite und dem an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme anschlagenden Umwerfer weiter zu erörtern.

Wer war schon betroffen?

Mitunter könnte man mit etwas Druck auch hier Abhilfe schaffen. Würde dem ansonsten tadellosen Bike recht gut tun, weil wenn ich überlege, dass ich ein wirklich fahrfertiges (inkl. Tacho und Pedale) All-Mountain-Bike mit leichtem Hang zu Enduro mit ein bißchen feintuning auf 13,37kg bringen kann - und es ginge sogar noch deutlich unter 12kg, wenn man denn will - dann schauen andere Hersteller doch ein wenig blaß aus. Full-Mode, Traction-Mode und Lock-Out hat so, glaub´ ich, sonst keiner und es funktioniert gut im Zusammenspiel mit meiner Fox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom racer (22. April 2008)

29erpete schrieb:


> Hab gerade einen anderen Thread dazu gefunden:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=273928&page=4&highlight=ransom+service
> Was haltet ihr von dem "Upgrade Kit", ist das das Spezialzubehör das ich mir basteln sollte?



ja das ist der alte.

bestelle dir besser den neuen kit.
da meiner verbaut ist kan ich kein foto vom neuen reinstellen.
im prinzip hast du einfach auch eine achse, jedoch auf der einen seite bereitz eine verdickung mit nut, sodas auf dieser seite die "büchse" nicht mehr montiert wird.
auf der anderen seite wird die "büchse" wider wie gehabt auf den bolzen montiert. der underschied auf dieser seite ist das eine schraube in die achse reingedreht wird, und so sich das ganze sich nicht mehr lösen kann.
das prinzip ist ähnlich wie beim upgrade 1. einfach provesioneller verarbeitet finde ich (glaube bei den 2008er ransom so ab werk montiert )


mfg


----------



## Börner1982 (23. April 2008)

Hallo... 
Hat einer bereits Erfahrungen mit "anderen" Ransom brüchen zb. CARBON Versionen? Wieviel kann ich dem CARBON Rahmen zumuten...?!

... andere frage: 
"Mit was für umkosten muß man rechnen wenn man Felgen Umspeichen lässt" Ich möcht meine XT Nabe mit einer 20mm Steckachse tauschen, ich nehme auch gerne Naben-Angebote auf 

Gruß Björn


----------



## Deichfräse (23. April 2008)

Nein, bisher sind mir "nur" die Brüche an der Schwinge bekannt. Prinzipiell, denke ich, kann der Carbonhauptrahmen schon einiges verkraften und muss sich nicht hinter seinen Alubrüdern verstecken. Problematisch wird es erst, wenn du irgendwo hängen bleibst, stürzt oder sonst wie die Carbonstruktur schädigst.

@ Börner
Sollte so um die 20-25 Euro kosten und als Nabe kann ich dir z.B. die DT FR440 empfehlen. Schön leicht und eigentlich unkaputtbar. Habe seit 2000 DT Naben im Einsatz und keinerlei Probleme gehabt mit denen. Im Ransom habe ich vorn und hinten die FR 440 verbaut und bin rundum zufrieden. Kosten halten sich noch im akzeptablen Bereich - finde ich.


----------



## Börner1982 (23. April 2008)

Schön zu hören...
Dann werd ich demnächst mal den Bikepark in Winterberg aufsuchen und mal schauen was sich nach dem winter so getan hat...
Dann werd ich mir mal meine SingelTrack umspeichen lassen, damit der Origenal Felgensatz für normale Touren heil bleibt  ... da ist der SunRims SOS drauf... ich denk nicht das ich mit denen solch eine aktion durchziehen sollte.


----------



## Deichfräse (23. April 2008)

Nee, definitiv nicht, ich fand die SOS Kombi im Original reichlich weich...
Hab´ mir dann folgende Kombi geordert, weil war fast noch günstiger als selber einspeichen:

DT FR 440 Naben, DT Superkomp Speichen, DT 5.1d Felgen - leicht und ziemlich stabil. Haben sogar schon einige Sprünge auf ´ner ehmaligen Moto-Cross Piste überstanden ohne nachzentriert werden zu müssen. Da haben die Jungs also bestens eingespeicht und zentriert!


----------



## 29erpete (24. April 2008)

Hallo,

hab den "Shim Retainer" und die verbesserte Achse bekommen und eingebaut.  Fotos davon:


----------



## Deichfräse (24. April 2008)

Geht doch! Frag´ ich mich nur, warum der Peter Denk da nicht gleich dran gedacht hat...
Na ja, solange man so einen "Denkfehler" per Upgrade ausbügeln kann geht´s ja noch. Problematischer wird/ist das sicher bei der Schwinge und deren weiter oben im Thread beschriebenen Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## KäptnFR (24. April 2008)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Frag´ ich mich nur, warum der Peter Denk da nicht gleich dran gedacht hat...


Das hat sich scott wohl auch gefragt und weil sie zu keiner antwort gekommen sind, habens ihn rausgeworfen  Das Gambler stammt ja übrigens schon nicht mehr aus seiner feder...

Bzgl schutzblech: ich hab diese verwendet und zurechtgeschnitten: http://www.sks-germany.com/sks.php?l=de&a=product&i=5285300060 einfach mit 3 kabelbindern an der querstrebe befestigt und ein bischen 4mm moosgummi dazwischengelegt.


----------



## Börner1982 (24. April 2008)

Jungs,
wie sieht es denn überhaupt mit ner Schaltbaren Kettenführung aus, gibt es das-die inzwischen auch für drei Ritzel?????


----------



## Freistiler (24. April 2008)

Bin so frei: Es gibt eine Führung namens "Dreist", glaub' von Shaman Racing, die ist für 3 Blätter geeignet.Wenn nicht haben die auf jeden Fall eine Enduro-Führung mit einer unteren Rolle für 3.  Oder auch den "3-Guide" von Heim, mit dem ich in der Praxis nur gute Erfahrungen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (24. April 2008)

Also bekomme ich für mein 20er Ransom 07 die neue Achse auf Garantie umsonst?? Einfach zum Händler und bescheid sagen?
Und was ist ein Shim Retainer??? 

Die Kettenführung gibst übrigens für drei Blätter guck mal nach der Heim 3Guide!

Gruß Chris


----------



## Deichfräse (24. April 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Das hat sich scott wohl auch gefragt und weil sie zu keiner antwort gekommen sind, habens ihn rausgeworfen  Das Gambler stammt ja übrigens schon nicht mehr aus seiner feder...
> 
> Bzgl schutzblech: ich hab diese verwendet und zurechtgeschnitten: http://www.sks-germany.com/sks.php?l=de&a=product&i=5285300060 einfach mit 3 kabelbindern an der querstrebe befestigt und ein bischen 4mm moosgummi dazwischengelegt.



Tja, kann ich an Stelle von Scott durchaus nachvollziehen. Ein abgeschlossenes Ingenieurstudium bedeutet ja nicht automatisch, dass man perfekte Bikes bauen kann. War aber zumindest nahe dran und hat dann wohl im Detail ein wenig geschludert - eben gerade da, wo es uns "Freaks" drauf ankommt. Oder schrauben wir uns die ganzen geilen Teile an die Bikes, weil wir nicht ein wenig detailverliebt sind???


----------



## 29erpete (25. April 2008)

Jussi schrieb:


> Also bekomme ich für mein 20er Ransom 07 die neue Achse auf Garantie umsonst?? Einfach zum Händler und bescheid sagen?



Ja. Ist wohl ein sehr bekanntes Problem bei Scott und wird schnell erledigt. Ob es den Händler selbst auch was kostet weiss ich nicht.



Jussi schrieb:


> Und was ist ein Shim Retainer???



Das ist diese lange dünne Schraube die man durch die Achse steckt und auf der anderen Seite mit einer speziellen Mutter anzieht damit sich die Klemmung des Hinterbaus auf der Achse nicht löst. Siehe Bild das ich gepostet hab. War wohl die erste Lösung des Problems von Scott und ist sicher einfacher einzubauen als die Achse zu tauschen. Was dann in der Praxis besser ist wird sich zeigen, aber funktionieren tut beides denk ich.

grüsse,
Peter


----------



## BurnInHell (25. April 2008)

robby_wood schrieb:


> Use shim, der nicht von Scott kommt richtig? Willst du auf die Stütze umrüsten, oder hast du den shim zufällig?



Genau, ich hab mir den unzufällig bestellt um eine leichte Carbonstütze mit gewöhnlichem Durchmesser montieren zu können. In der Schachtel des Shims lag übrigens ein Beipackzettel in dem Use darauf aufmerksam macht, dass die nun auch direkt leichet Stützen in 34,9 verkaufen-wohl eine Marktlücke 
Der Shim wiegt jedenfalls knapp über 40g, meine Stütze 160g, zusammen immerhin 100g leichter als die Original Ransom-Stütze.


----------



## Deichfräse (25. April 2008)

BurnInHell schrieb:


> Genau, ich hab mir den unzufällig bestellt um eine leichte Carbonstütze mit gewöhnlichem Durchmesser montieren zu können. In der Schachtel des Shims lag übrigens ein Beipackzettel in dem Use darauf aufmerksam macht, dass die nun auch direkt leichet Stützen in 34,9 verkaufen-wohl eine Marktlücke
> Der Shim wiegt jedenfalls knapp über 40g, meine Stütze 160g, zusammen immerhin 100g leichter als die Original Ransom-Stütze.



Die P6 von Syntace gibt es schon länger auch in 34,9mm etwa 200g (hab´sie nicht nachgewogen) - für die Leichtbauvariante ganz sicher ein Tipp und noch dazu wunderschön von der Optik her und erst recht die Funktion.

Hab´ allerdings auch den Shim in meinem Koffer - falls die Joplin-Stützen irgendwann mal was taugen und etwas leichter sind käme die auch noch in Betracht.


----------



## Tilo (26. April 2008)

29erpete schrieb:


> Ja. Ist wohl ein sehr bekanntes Problem bei Scott und wird schnell erledigt.
> 
> grüsse,
> Peter



Moin!

Eigentlich ist es kein Problem, allerdings setzt es eine sorgfältige Montage voraus.
Bei den G-Zeros/Strikes/High Octanes ist im Prinzip das selbe System verbaut. Ging ja auch.
Die neue Achse ist bequemer zu montieren und das Lagerspiel lässt sich nun ohne Spezialwerkzeug einstellen.

Tipp an die Ransomer:
Einfach mal das Bike an der Sattelstütze festhalten und mit der anderen Hand das Hinterrad auf 12 Uhr Stellung greifen. 
Nun das Hinterrad hin und her bewegen (zur Seite). Kurze Bewegungen, ruckartig und dabei wenig Kraft aufwenden 
(ihr wisst schon wie ich meine  ).
Und? Wackelts? Falls ja, ab zum Dealer.

cu + ein schönes Wochenende
Tilo


----------



## KäptnFR (26. April 2008)

Tilo schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es kein Problem, allerdings setzt es eine sorgfältige Montage voraus.


weiß nicht ob mans so sagen kann. bei mir hat sichs diverse male gelockert, obwohl ich es 100% spielfrei montiert hatte. die klemmungen hab ich dabei schon zugeknallt daß ich mich heut noch wunder daß es die schrauben nicht zerrissen hat  
Das problem ohne shim retainer oder neue achse ist einfach daß seitenkräfte NUR von jeweils einem "shim" bzw dessen klemmung aufgenommen werden. mit den updates verteilen sich seitenkräfte IMMER auf beide klemmungen. so passierts halt nicht mehr daß ein shim verrutscht und es zu seitlichem spiel kommt.

werd heute mal die schwinge einem 2. test unterziehen, beim ersten hats schon mal gehalten. Ende nächster woche weiss man dann mehr wenns 4 tage lago hinter sich hat.


----------



## Tilo (26. April 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> bei mir hat sichs diverse male gelockert, obwohl ich es 100% spielfrei montiert hatte. die klemmungen hab ich dabei schon zugeknallt daß ich mich heut noch wunder daß es die schrauben nicht zerrissen hat



........ich gebs zu, ich hatte noch ein paar Tricks  .
Loctite 601  .

cu
Tilo


----------



## BurnInHell (26. April 2008)

Bei der Gelegenheit protze ich noch mit meinen Sonderkonstruktionen: 




Die Ahead-Klingel: dezent hinter dem Lenker versteckt fällt man nicht als Klingelbiker auf, denn praktisch ist so nee Klingel ja schon... 




Das Dämpferschutzblech. Wie man sieht hab ichs noch mit 2 Kabelbindern gesichert, aber eigentlich passt es perfekt eigesteckt und hält bombenfest. Is echt witzig: sind die ganz billigen Trekkingradplastikschützer und die Schwinge ist da echt so gebaut, dass man da so eins reinklicken kann-genial!


PS: Die 1,5Kilo FUNN Lenker-Vorbau Kombi habe ich nun doch gegen 250g Carbon getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom racer (27. April 2008)

Habe mal eine andere frage an euch ransomer, mir passiert es öfters das beim hochschalten vom kleinen auf das mittlere kettenblatt(vorne), mir die kette zwischen der schwinge und dem kettenblatt von untenher hochnimmt und verklemmt, das giebt üble spuren an der schwinge.
habt ihr das auch? lösung?

danke


----------



## Deichfräse (28. April 2008)

Nö, dieses Problem hatte ich noch nie.
Hast du dir schon mal das kleine Kettenblatt vorgenommen, ob es irgendwo einen Grat hat, wo die Kette beim Schalten mal hängen bleibt?
Kette auf ein eventuell nicht ganz so bewegliches Glied geprüft?

Was fährst du denn für eine Kombination Kurbel/Kette?

Ich denke mal, die Ursache sollte sich beheben lassen. Ich fahre seit Juni 2006 das Ransom 10 und hatte noch nicht einen einzigen Chainsuck.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (28. April 2008)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> Habe mal eine andere frage an euch ransomer, mir passiert es öfters das beim hochschalten vom kleinen auf das mittlere kettenblatt(vorne), mir die kette zwischen der schwinge und dem kettenblatt von untenher hochnimmt und verklemmt, das giebt üble spuren an der schwinge.
> habt ihr das auch? lösung?
> 
> danke



Hi,

hatte ich auch schon.
Habe nur die Kette getauscht. Das kleine Ritzel war aber so eingelaufen ( Haifischzahn) dass die nun neue nicht gelängte Kette hochgezogen wurde, legt sich nach ca 200 km wieder, habe dennoch 2 Kabelbinder auf Kettenstrebe gemacht, so ist diese besser geschützt

Gruss

PS nä. Mal tausche ich nur alles zusammen


----------



## 29erpete (29. April 2008)

Wie siehts bei euch mit den Bremsen (Avid Juicy 5 bei mir) aus, hab inzwischen auf Koolstop gewechselt und Beilagscheiben eingebaut damit di Beläge nicht mehr auf den Stützen der Scheibe schleifen. Bei der hinteren Bremse fängt nach ca. 2-3 Sekunden bremsen alles zu vibrieren an und quietscht recht laut. Die Bremswirkung lässt auch nach. Bei kurzen Bremsstössen keine Probleme.


----------



## Börner1982 (29. April 2008)

Hay, das mit dem Brems-stammeln habe ich auch gehabt... Ich habe die Bremsanlage einfach mit meiner LouiseFr´05 getauscht... einfach weil es die unkompliziertesten Bremsen sind... gegen das quitschen hilft einfaches pfeilen. Pfeile einen 45Grad an die Bremsbelege.... dann hört es auf!
Wie groß sind deine Scheiben.... ich fahre 180er Vorn und Hinten


----------



## 29erpete (29. April 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Hay, das mit dem Brems-stammeln habe ich auch gehabt... Ich habe die Bremsanlage einfach mit meiner LouiseFr´05 getauscht... einfach weil es die unkompliziertesten Bremsen sind... gegen das quitschen hilft einfaches pfeilen. Pfeile einen 45Grad an die Bremsbelege.... dann hört es auf!
> Wie groß sind deine Scheiben.... ich fahre 180er Vorn und Hinten



ok, ich probier das mal mit dem Feilen. Vorn 203, hinten 185er. Ausgerichtet und eingestellt hab ichs schon x-mal, aber viele Leute haben Probleme mit den Juicys.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom racer (29. April 2008)

hallo, kurbel/kränze FSA orig.ransom 20. kette auch orig. von sram
habe inzwischen kette kontrolliert, und bei den ritzeln die "bolzen"(weis nicht wie man die genau nennt) mit ner feile etwas abgegratet.
hoffe das wars, ansonsten mus ich mal die kränze tauschen die sehen schon arg verschlissen aus für eine halbe saisson einsatz!!!!
mfg


----------



## Ransom racer (29. April 2008)

BEZUEGLICH JUICY BREMSEN

ich habe bei meiner juicy auch alles probiert.
am vorderrad hatte die scheibe immer nervige schleiffgeräusch während der fahrt gemacht (also nicht beim bremsen).
hatte früher schon ne juicy noch mit den alten polygon scheiben und hatte da das problem nie.
zuerst montierte ich einen sielpad geräuschedämpfer und es wurde schon relatiev ruiger, danach habe ich mir noch eine juicy polygon scheibe besorgt und jetzt ist nur ab und an auf asphalt, ganz leise was zu höhren. aber praktisch nie!!!!!!!


----------



## Jussi (29. April 2008)

Zu den Juicy five.
Eigentlich soweit alles in Ordnung bei mir, auch ein 20er Ransom von 07. 
Allerdings muß ich sagen das sie recht laut quitschen wenn sie Nass sind und bei längerem Bremsen ich so stark am Hebel ziehen muß ich echt das Gefühl hab, gleich reißt er ab!!
Hab sie nun schon seit letzem Jahr Spätsommer drauf meint ihr ich sollte die Beläge mal tauschen? Und welche? Ich brauch mehr Negativbeschleunigung!!!! 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Undertaker73 (30. April 2008)

Hallo Leute !
Habe mir im Februar diesen Jahres ein Ransom 40 zum Geburtstag geschenkt!
Nach langem Hin und Herr und Zipp und Zapp habe ich mich für dieses Bike entschieden!
In die engere Auswahl kamen für mich ein Torque 7.0 sowie Specialized Stumpy und Cannondale.
Ich muss sagen das ich doch überglücklich mit dem Bike bin da es sich genial fährt und natürlich auch ein absoluter Eisdealeneyecatcher ist !!
Zu meiner engeren Auswahl muss ich sagen das ich doch die richtige Wahl getroffen habe!
Als erstes hatte ich mir ein Stumpjumper ausgeliehen,das mich doch von den Fahreigenschaften bergauf sehr enttäuscht hat.
Dann fiel die Wahl auf ein Canyon Torque 7.0 das auch noch in meiner Preisklasse zu haben war. Das Problem bei Canyon ist wohl das man das Rad nicht Probe fahren kann, ausser zu bestimmten Terminen die Canyon mehrmals im Jahr anbietet!
Die Fahrt ins Ladenlokal nach Koblenz wurde dann ein totaler Reinfall,da Canyon noch nicht einmal im Stande ist die Torquemodelle in den gängigsten Grössen wie M und L zur Verfügung zu stellen! 
Ende 2007 war kein Torque ES in Grösse M mehr zu bekommen! Also wartete ich auf die Modelle 2008,die leider mit einem Monarchdämpfer ausgestattet wurden  !!  Naja kann man ja auch tauschen wenn defekt-also bei Canyon im Februar angerufen und Torque 7.0 bestellen!
 Antwort: Bikes sind erst Ende Mai lieferbar wenn die Saison schon fast vorbei ist! Das war es dann mit Canyon!!!   Zum Glück!!!  

Ich bin dann rein zufällig bei einem grossen Cannondale/Scott Händler in NRW vorbei gefahren und wollte mich über ein C´dale Rush erkundigen wo ich dann das Ransom sah!!!!!  
Es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick!!!!
Nach einer sehr guten Beratung wurde mir angeboten das Bike für einen Tag Probe zu fahren und war sofort von den Fahreigenschaften und der genialen Funktion des  Equalizers überzeugt! Probleme machte mir nur die Grösse des Rades,da es doch in L für meine 178 cm Körpergrösse ein wenig zu lang war!
Als ich das Bike zurückbrachte sah ich das Ransom 40 2008 in Grösse M an der Ladentheke stehen und war sofort verzaubert!
Geile Farbe ,geiles Bike ,Ausstattung für ein Scott völlig in Ordnung!
Der Preis war ganz hart an der Grenze! 
Was soll ich sagen: Angezahlt und Gekauft!!
Mein Ransom und ich sind immer noch ganz verliebt!

  

Und wenn wir nicht gestorben sind putze ich mein Bike noch heute!!!!!


----------



## Ransom racer (30. April 2008)

ich möchte auf mein ransom 20 2007 eine shimano hollowtech 2 kurbel montieren, original war eine fsa drin.
die shimano hollowtech 2 sollte ja passen(das ransom 10 2007 hat die ja verbaut)? was muss ich beachten beim einbau? braucht es ein spezielles werkzeug ausser dem lagerschlüssel?
von wo bis wo  ist die kurbellänge gemessen? giebt sie ja in 170 und 175mm, für was? welche ist orig am ransom?

danke


----------



## robby_wood (1. Mai 2008)

29erpete schrieb:


> Ja. Ist wohl ein sehr bekanntes Problem bei Scott und wird schnell erledigt. Ob es den Händler selbst auch was kostet weiss ich nicht.Das ist diese lange dünne Schraube die man durch die Achse steckt und auf der anderen Seite mit einer speziellen Mutter anzieht damit sich die Klemmung des Hinterbaus auf der Achse nicht löst. Siehe Bild das ich gepostet hab. War wohl die erste Lösung des Problems von Scott und ist sicher einfacher einzubauen als die Achse zu tauschen. Was dann in der Praxis besser ist wird sich zeigen, aber funktionieren tut beides denk ich.grüsse,Peter


Diese dünne Achse habe ich, wird die einafch zusätzlich so wie hier beschrieben montiert, man braucht nichst demontieren, wirklich so einfach?

Falls man dann doch die Achse tauschen will, kann man das selbst machen, wie, gibt es eine Anleitung irgendwo im Netz?


----------



## Undertaker73 (1. Mai 2008)

Das Pumpenproblem beim Equalizer scheint wohl auch schon bekannt zu sein wie ich hier gelesen habe.
Wenn ich die Negativluftkammer mit 28 bar befüllt habe merke ich beim nächsten Aufschrauben der Pumpe wie mir ca. 7 bar fehlen!!
Ist die Negativluftkammer so klein dass beim Aufschrauben der Scottpumpe diese 7 bar in den Gummischlauch der Pumpe entweichen???!!
Habe deswegen schon bei Scott Deutschland angerufen.
Das Problem ist wohl bekannt und man arbeitet an einer Lösung!
Wenn ich die Pumpe vorher mit 28 bar aufdrücke bevor ich das Rädchen zum Befüllen des Dämpfers auf das Ventil nachschraube ist das kleine Metallrädchen so schlecht zu drehen,das ich mir jedesmal die Haut von den Fingern schürfe. Die Positivkammer ist wesentlich einfacher zu befüllen!!
Bezieht sich der Servicintervall bei Scott eigentlich nur auf den Dämpfer oder werden dann auch Lager getauscht und geschmiert???
Und was kostet der Spass??


----------



## Tilo (1. Mai 2008)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Das Pumpenproblem beim Equalizer scheint wohl auch schon bekannt zu sein wie ich hier gelesen habe.
> Wenn ich die Negativluftkammer mit 28 bar befüllt habe merke ich beim nächsten Aufschrauben der Pumpe wie mir ca. 7 bar fehlen!!
> Ist die Negativluftkammer so klein dass beim Aufschrauben der Scottpumpe diese 7 bar in den Gummischlauch der Pumpe entweichen???!!
> Habe deswegen schon bei Scott Deutschland angerufen.
> ...



Hi!

Du hast Recht, die Negativkammer ist um ein vielfaches kleiner, als die Postivkammer.
An einer Lösung braucht man nicht zu arbeiten, der Vorgang gehört nur erklärt. 
Wenn du die Pumpe an den Dämpfer anschliesst, ensteht ein grösserer Raum, sodass sich der Druck verringert. 
Nun einfach auf erforderlichen Druck aufpumpen.
Dannach den Schlauch nach Bedienungsanleitung entfernen.
Nun entweicht die Luft aus der Pumpe/Schlauch und nicht aus dem Dämpfer. 
Der richtige Druck ist immer noch im Stossdämpfer  .

Der Druck auf der Tabelle ist für den Normal-Fahrer etwas zu hoch. 
Als Tipp: einfach mal 2-4 bar weniger probieren.

Für deinen Finger: http://ingeb.org/Lieder/heilehei.mid
Als undertaker sollte man eigentlich etwas Hornhaut an den Fingern haben .

Service: Steht im Manual bzw. auf der Scott Webseite.

cu + have fun
Tilo


----------



## Calli Potter (1. Mai 2008)

Mal eine Doofe Frage, aber ich würde gerne mal wissen, ob man mit dem Bike auch längere Touren fahren kann oder wäre da das Scott Genius MC xxx besser für mich?? Weil DH Trails habe ich hier bei mir in der Gegend schon ein paar coole 

Nur mal so ne Frage am Rande??!!


----------



## robby_wood (1. Mai 2008)

M. E. kann man damit längere Touren fahren, inbes. die Carbon-Version ist ja gewichstmässig durchaus brauchbar, kaum schwerer, als das was man bspw. so Ende der 90´er als Standard-Fully so kaufen konnte (bspw. ein C´dale Super V in Alu).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Mai 2008)

die tourentauglichkeit ist primär nicht gewichtsabhängig! die geometrie spielt da eine viel größere rolle, und die dürfte ja v.a. mit absenkbarer gabel gut passen.


----------



## Calli Potter (1. Mai 2008)

Und wie sieht es mit dem Gewicht von einem Ransom 40 aus??? Weil das sind ja 15kg die das Teil da schon auf die Waage bringt. Bei einem Genius MC 30 wären das 2kg weniger?? Von daher stelle ich mir da die Frage welches Modell da denn eher für mich in Frage kommen würde?? Hoffe jetzt nur das dass hier reinpasst, also die Frage??


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Mai 2008)

mach dir da mal keine sorgen, ich fahr auch mit einem 15,5kg rocky mountain slayer SXC 6stündige touren! das mehr an spaß bergab macht die 2kg bergauf locker wieder wett.


----------



## Calli Potter (1. Mai 2008)

Ah, ich hoffe das ich mal irgendwo mal eins Probesitzen kann bzw mal eins fahren kann. Das Genius MC 10 konnte ich mal testen und ich war von dem Bike schon mal sehr begeistert. Weil wenn ich mir in naher Zukunft ein neues Spielzeug holen werde, dann sollte es schon das richtige sein


----------



## Undertaker73 (2. Mai 2008)

Ein 2008 ér Ransom 40 wiegt 16 kg um es genau zu sagen!
Der Katalogwert von 15,2 ist wohl nicht ganz richtig!
Sag deinem Händler beim Kauf er soll die Scott Stroke runtermachen und Nobby Nic draufziehen!
Dann hast du deine 15,2 Kg! 
Das Bike hat durch das Verhärten des Equalizers einen wahnsinnig guten Vortrieb so dass du den Gewichtunterschied zu einem "normalen" All-Mountain oder Leichtenduro kaum merkst!!
Ich würde mich aber mit dem Kaufen beeilen,da laut meinem Händler das 40 ér schon fast vergriffen ist!!


----------



## Undertaker73 (2. Mai 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Mal eine Doofe Frage, aber ich würde gerne mal wissen, ob man mit dem Bike auch längere Touren fahren kann oder wäre da das Scott Genius MC xxx besser für mich?? Weil DH Trails habe ich hier bei mir in der Gegend schon ein paar coole
> 
> Nur mal so ne Frage am Rande??!!



Ein Genius würde sicher reichen!
Das hätte mir auch gereicht!
ABER!!!!

Das Auge fährt mit!!!!


----------



## Calli Potter (2. Mai 2008)

Das ist ja das schlimme daran. War mir die ganze Zeit sicher gewesen das es ein Genius werden sollte, aber das Ransom liegt vom Preislichen auch gerade so knapp über dem Genius. Deswegen musste ich mal einen Blick draufwerfen.

Habe ja  z.Z noch mein Cannondale M600 und das wird jetzt noch solange benutz bis das Geld für das neue Spielzeug da ist. Von daher kann ich ruhig ein paar Monate länger sparen und dann hole ich mir eben was besseres oder so.

Kenne das vom Werkzeug, wenn de was haben willst dann musst de ein bissel Müntz anlegen  Oder wie mein Chef immer sagt :,, Für wenig gibts wenig ''

@Undertaker73:
Bist de zufrieden mit deinem Bike??? Und was ist zum Ransom 30 denn der genaue unterscheid??


----------



## 29erpete (2. Mai 2008)

robby_wood schrieb:


> Diese dünne Achse habe ich, wird die einafch zusätzlich so wie hier beschrieben montiert, man braucht nichst demontieren, wirklich so einfach?
> 
> Falls man dann doch die Achse tauschen will, kann man das selbst machen, wie, gibt es eine Anleitung irgendwo im Netz?



Ja, diese "Spannschraube" kann man mit etwas Fummelei auch montieren ohne die Kurbel abzunehmen. Beim Ersetzen der Achse geht das nicht mehr gut. Wenn die Kurbel runter ist, einfach die Klemmschrauben auf beiden Seiten lösen und mit einem geeigneten Werkzeug die alte Achse rausdrücken. Ein Montageständer kann dabei nicht schaden. Die neue Achse einfetten (nicht die etwas dickere Stelle wo geklemmt wird) und reindrücken. Auf der Seite ohne Bund noch diese Schale raufstecken (selbes Teil wie auf beiden Seiten der alten Achse), die Schraube am anderen Ende der Achse reindrehen und die Klemmschrauben auf beiden Seiten festziehen.
Ich hab zur Sicherheit vor dem Anziehen der Klemmschrauben diese Spannschraube verwendet um alles etwas zusammenzudrücken, weiss nicht ob das notwendig ist.


----------



## BurnInHell (2. Mai 2008)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Der Katalogwert von 15,2 ist wohl nicht ganz richtig!
> Sag deinem Händler beim Kauf er soll die Scott Stroke runtermachen und Nobby Nic draufziehen!
> Dann hast du deine 15,2 Kg!



Du kannst ja über die Strokes erzählen was du willst, aber über das Gewicht schimpfen? Die sind mit ca 650g schon relativ leicht und wiegen genausoviel wie ein NN in ähnlicher Breite. Ich Persönlich fahre die Strokes und NN und kann da keinen wirklichen Unterschied feststellen, aber ich bin da vielleicht nicht sensibel genug. Leichter machst du es aber so nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Calli Potter (2. Mai 2008)

Habe eben mal auf einem Ransom 10 gesessen. Das Teil ist ja zum Genius ja einfach nur der Hammer!! Also ein richtig geiles Spielzeug in meinen Augen 

Nun mal die Frage an euch Fachleute da drauÃen. Das 30 hat ja zum 40er andere Komponenten drinne. Unteranderem die Federgabel die man anders einstellen kann. Lohnt sich da wirklich die 1000â¬ mehr fÃ¼r das 30er??


----------



## Undertaker73 (2. Mai 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Habe eben mal auf einem Ransom 10 gesessen. Das Teil ist ja zum Genius ja einfach nur der Hammer!! Also ein richtig geiles Spielzeug in meinen Augen
> 
> Nun mal die Frage an euch Fachleute da drauÃen. Das 30 hat ja zum 40er andere Komponenten drinne. Unteranderem die Federgabel die man anders einstellen kann. Lohnt sich da wirklich die 1000â¬ mehr fÃ¼r das 30er??




Ein ganz klares "Nein"! Es lohnt sich nicht!!!
Die Ausstattung des 40/08 reicht  absolut.Und wenn du dich auf dem Teilemarkt ein bisschen auskennst kanst du dir das 40Ã©r immer noch gÃ¼nstiger aufbauen als was das 30Â´er jetzt kostet! Aber wofÃ¼r??
Um 100 gr. zu sparen??
Das Ransom 40 ist ein megageiles Bike und ich bin superzufrieden damit.
Mit einem Carbon sparst du auch nicht wesentlich mehr Gewicht und schau dir den Preis an  !Da kaufe ich meiner Frau lieber noch ein Genius fÃ¼r!!

Wegen der Federgabel:
NatÃ¼rlich gibt es bessere und auch leichtere Gabeln als die 55!
Aber die kannst du auch super einstellen und ist sehr stabil! 
Wenn ich biken gehe kenne ich niemanden der in richtigem GelÃ¤nde, bei einem Berg anfÃ¤ngt, die HÃ¤nde vom Lenker zu nehmen und seine 160mm Gabel auf 150 oder 157 mm zu schrauben!
Das Ransom 08 baut schon hoch aber es reicht wenn du an einem richtig steilen Berg ein StÃ¼ck Ã¼ber den Lenker gehst und natÃ¼rlich den Remotehebel des Equalizers schliesst!
Bei dem Bike merkt man auch wieviel Kraft man spart wenn man der DÃ¤mpfer erhÃ¤rtet!
Iss schon geil!!!!


----------



## Calli Potter (2. Mai 2008)

OK, das wollte ich nur wissen. Muss mich nun in alles wieder reinarbeiten und lesen von daher finde ich das hier schon klasse das hier ein paar Leute sind die selber solche Bikes haben und so.

Ein Carbon Rahmen wäre sowieso nicht in die Tüte gekommen weil die paar weniger Gramm macht mir nichts aus, aber meinem Konto schon eher was!!!

Was mich hauptsächlich interessiert hat was das Thema mit der Gabel!! Aber so wie du das mir nun erklärt hast ist das schon verständlich das man sowas nicht braucht  

Jetzt muss ich nur das Thema hier immer schön verfolgen und ein bissel mehr Müntz zur Seite legen


----------



## Ransom racer (2. Mai 2008)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Ein ganz klares "Nein"! Es lohnt sich nicht!!!
> Die Ausstattung des 40/08 reicht  absolut.Und wenn du dich auf dem Teilemarkt ein bisschen auskennst kanst du dir das 40ér immer noch günstiger aufbauen als was das 30´er jetzt kostet! Aber wofür??
> Um 100 gr. zu sparen??
> Das Ransom 40 ist ein megageiles Bike und ich bin superzufrieden damit.
> ...



also ich finde jedoch die federwegverstellung der gabel wichtig, den in schweren steilen trails bergauf bin ich sehr froh um die geometrieverstellung. jedoch sol sie per luft hoch und runter fahren(fox talas,oder RS 2-step.....etc) damit hast du ne super tourentauglichkeit mit dem bike. Die federwegsverstellung finde ich wichtiger als das gewicht, oder besser gesagt je schwerer das bike umso wichtiger.

mfg


----------



## Calli Potter (3. Mai 2008)

Jetzt mal eine Frage zur Federgabelverstellung.

Also bei dem Ransom 40 kann man das ja nicht machen, bei dem 30er hingegen schon. Bei dem 40er kann man nur 160er oder komplett zu machen, verstehe ich das richtig???


----------



## Wollmilchsau (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo an alle...

Hab meinen Equalizer jetzt mal bei reset-racing zum Service gehabt. Funktionieren tut er immer noch einwandfrei, allerdings muss ich ihn, seitdem er dort war mit ca. 1-2 bar weniger aufpumpen (vorher 26,... und jetzt 24,5 bar bei 90kg Fahrergewicht) um die gleiche Federungsperformance/ SAG zu haben. Irgendwie komisch oder??

Hat da vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen?
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Undertaker73 (5. Mai 2008)

Calli Potter schrieb:


> Jetzt mal eine Frage zur Federgabelverstellung.
> 
> Also bei dem Ransom 40 kann man das ja nicht machen, bei dem 30er hingegen schon. Bei dem 40er kann man nur 160er oder komplett zu machen, verstehe ich das richtig???




Die 55 am Ransom 40 kannst du gar nicht zumachen!
Ist eine Stahlfedergabel die sich nur mit ein wenig Luft fein einstellen lässt!
Die Gabel am Ransom 40 findest du auch nicht auf der Marzocchi-Homepage!
Einstellmöglichkeiten bitte bei Scott selber erfragen!!


----------



## elBendito (14. Mai 2008)

Aloha an alle Ransom Owner,

war am W-Ende ein wenig radeln. Als es abwärts ging konnte ich meine
Sattelstütze nicht mehr komplett versenken (so weit es eben möglich ist).

Als ich sie dann zu Hause mal genauer begutachtet habe, ist mir aufgefallen,
dass sie in der Mitte nach hinten verbogen ist. Wenn man eine Wasserwage
dran hält, beträgt der Abstand in der Mitte ca. 5mm. Ich hatte keinen Sturzt 
oder sonst irgendwas.

Hatte hier irgendjemand ebenfalls schonmal Probleme mit der Ss?

Greetz, 
elBendito


----------



## Undertaker73 (14. Mai 2008)

elBendito schrieb:


> Aloha an alle Ransom Owner,
> 
> war am W-Ende ein wenig radeln. Als es abwärts ging konnte ich meine
> Sattelstütze nicht mehr komplett versenken (so weit es eben möglich ist).
> ...



Hi elB.!
Es ist doch allgemein bekannt,dass das Ransom bei Temperaturen jenseits der 20°C anfängt zu schmilzen!!!
Also nichts besonderes! Fahr also heute noch schnell!!! 
Spass beiseite. Was hast du für eine Sattelstütze? Und vor allem wieviel Kg hast du? Wenn das alles im Rahmen ist würde ich mal  deine Händler oder Scott kontaktieren.Die werden dem Problem auf jeden fall auf den Grund gehen!


----------



## elBendito (14. Mai 2008)

MoinMoin,

hab noch überlegt, ob ichs mit reinschreib.

Wiege 83Kg auf 1,85m verteilt.

Und die Stütze ist die normal verbaute (40er Ransom 2006).

Das mit dem Händler hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Werd sie wohl das nächstemal mitnehmen. 

Die neue Ss hab ich in der Bucht gefunden. Aber eine Ersatz (wenn Scott sie noch auf Kulanz wechselt) ist immer gut.

Greetz.


----------



## Jussi (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo hab ein 20er Ransom von 2007!
Wie stellt ihr eure Marzocchi All Mountain SL 2 ein?
So wie die Einstellwerte für oben und unten wie sie auf der Gabel stehen oder hat jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht? Mir fehlt irgendwie Druck auf dem Vorderrad in Kurven so das es schon öfters weggerutscht ist!!! Hat jemand ne Idee?????

Bin ca 72kg schwer und fahre einen Druck von ca 10 bzw 11 Bar! Also die Angaben von Marzocchi!

Gruß Chris


----------



## ransomrider (18. Mai 2008)

Wieviel Sag hast du denn da???
Fahre bei ungefähr 85 kg mit gepäck oben etwa 5 und unten etwa 3 bar, also deutlich weniger als im handbuch.
Ist jedoch so eingestellt, dass ich nur bei den gröberen sprüngen den federweg voll ausnutze.


----------



## Undertaker73 (19. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre eine Marzocchi 55R !
Das Handbuch kannst du total vergessen! Die 55 ist eine Stahlfedergabel die oben noch ein Schraderventil zum Einstellen hat! Laut Marzocchi sollen da ab 2 bar rein! Ab 0,5 bar habe ich eine Starrgabel und nutze null Federweg bei 160mm!!!!
Bei Scott angerufen und diese meinten das Luftventil wäre nur zur Feinjustierung!!?? Feinjustierung kleiner als 0,5 bar??? 
Luft ganz raus ist bei mir wohl am Besten,kann dann den ganzen Weg nutzen und habe ein super Fahrgefühl!
Immer selbst ausprobieren was am Besten ist!!


----------



## Jussi (19. Mai 2008)

@ransomrider
SAG kann ich dir so gar nicht sagen! Bei 85kg mit nur 5 bzw 3 bar?? Kommt mir echt sau wenig vor !!!
Ist das bei ner All Mountain SL 2 von 2007???? 
Dann hätte ich ja mal einiges zu ändern.

@Untertaker
Ich weiß nicht ob ich die Daten der Stahlfedergabel auf die Luftgabel übertragen kann? Sind ja doch zwei unterschiedliche Systeme.
Das, dass Handbuch echt nix sein soll hab ich auch schon gelesen und gehört deshalb ja auch hier mal nachgefragt!!!
Aber danke schonmal für die Antworten!!!

Weiter so!!!!!  

Gruß Chris


----------



## lacorona (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wie lang ist denn der Ransom Dämpfer?
Ist dieser auch einzeln erhältlich?


Grüße Lacorona


----------



## Undertaker73 (19. Mai 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie lang ist denn der Ransom Dämpfer?
> Ist dieser auch einzeln erhältlich?
> ...



Ist auch einzeln erhältlich-aber unbezahlbar!!
Wofür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lacorona (19. Mai 2008)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Ist auch einzeln erhältlich-aber unbezahlbar!!
> Wofür?



Möchte mir den Equalizer ( schreibt man das so? ) in mein Enduro einbauen.
Daher meine Frage.

Möchte jemand seinen Dämpfer verkaufen?


----------



## Jussi (19. Mai 2008)

Das geht sooo einfach nicht du benötigst die Federkennzahlen der Dämpfer sonst funzt es nicht oder nur eingeschränkt!


----------



## ransomrider (19. Mai 2008)

Hab nun nochmal geschaut, sind 70 und 100 psi, also etwa 5 und 7 bar.
ja ist die gleiche gabel (und das gleiche Bike)
hatte am anfang das nach dem handbuch gemacht und hatte dann wie undertaker mehr eine starrgabel und höchstens 120/130mm federweg
musst es aber ausprobieren


----------



## Jussi (19. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte es eben mal ausprobiert aber nur auf der Strasse. Hatte glaubig 5 und 8 bar drin war schon extrem weich. 
Hab nochmal nachgepumpt hab mal 7 und 9 bar drin werde es einfach mal im Wald testen.
Meine Gabel geht auch, mit nachmessen mit dem Zollstock, auch nur 145 bis ca. 150mm runter! Drucklos!!


----------



## ransomrider (19. Mai 2008)

hab das 08 innenleben, vielleicht braucht dies auch weniger luft, aber eben, ausprobieren
hab mit dem druck etwa 30mm sag


----------



## robby_wood (24. Mai 2008)

29erpete schrieb:


> Ja, diese "Spannschraube" kann man mit etwas Fummelei auch montieren ohne die Kurbel abzunehmen. Beim Ersetzen der Achse geht das nicht mehr gut. Wenn die Kurbel runter ist, einfach die Klemmschrauben auf beiden Seiten lösen und mit einem geeigneten Werkzeug die alte Achse rausdrücken. Ein Montageständer kann dabei nicht schaden. Die neue Achse einfetten (nicht die etwas dickere Stelle wo geklemmt wird) und reindrücken. Auf der Seite ohne Bund noch diese Schale raufstecken (selbes Teil wie auf beiden Seiten der alten Achse), die Schraube am anderen Ende der Achse reindrehen und die Klemmschrauben auf beiden Seiten festziehen.
> Ich hab zur Sicherheit vor dem Anziehen der Klemmschrauben diese Spannschraube verwendet um alles etwas zusammenzudrücken, weiss nicht ob das notwendig ist.



Die Spannschraube müßte man doch auch umgekehrt einbauen können, Mutter auf Kurbelseite. Für mich ist nicht erkennbar, dass die Auflageflächen unterschiedlich sind. Bei einer XTR-Kurbel geht die Spannscharube nicht von der Kurbelseite. Umgekehrt geht es schon, ist halt nur etwas fummelig.


----------



## KäptnFR (26. Mai 2008)

Jussi schrieb:


> Das geht sooo einfach nicht du benötigst die Federkennzahlen der Dämpfer sonst funzt es nicht oder nur eingeschränkt!


ich hab den equalizer gegen einen stinknormalen fox float rl ersetzt (funkt. 1a) also seh ich keinen grund warum das nicht umgekehrt auch funktionieren sollte. muss man halt prüfen ob der equalizer platz hat in dem anderen rahmen, das könnte u.u. eng werden?


----------



## Ransom racer (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo
habe ein problem mit dem originalen stuersatz vom ransom 20 (2007)(FSA NR9) der knarzt immer schlimmer, habe ihn mal geschmirt und war nur bedingt besser, jetzt ist wider alles beim alten.
hat jemand auch gleiche erfahrung damit gemacht?? 
lösungen?? 

danke!!


----------



## Tilo (27. Mai 2008)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe ein problem mit dem originalen stuersatz vom ransom 20 (2007)(FSA NR9) der knarzt immer schlimmer, habe ihn mal geschmirt und war nur bedingt besser, jetzt ist wider alles beim alten.
> hat jemand auch gleiche erfahrung damit gemacht??
> lösungen??
> ...



......Kontaktstelle Gabelschaft/Konus oben auch geschmiert?
Lenker im Vorbau?
Ansonsten könnte es auch die Gabel sein.
Der Steuersatz macht normal keinen Mukser.

cu
Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (27. Mai 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> ich hab den equalizer gegen einen stinknormalen fox float rl ersetzt (funkt. 1a) also seh ich keinen grund warum das nicht umgekehrt auch funktionieren sollte. muss man halt prüfen ob der equalizer platz hat in dem anderen rahmen, das könnte u.u. eng werden?


Hallo KäptnFR,
du hast deinen Ransom-Dämpfer gegen einen Fox getauscht... warum wenn ich fragen darf? Ich bin auch am überlegen dieses zu tun, da mir der spassfaktor beim springen mit dem Equalizer etwas auf der Stecke bleibt! Die Progressivität zum schwung holen beim jumpen ist halt nicht so klasse.... 
Was genau haste für einen eingebaut (länge, buchsen und so)? 

Danke!


----------



## Börner1982 (27. Mai 2008)

Jetzt an alle CARBON Ransom fahrer!!!


Habt ihr das auch, das beim Rahmen ein sehr auffallendes knarzen auftritt? Ich denke mir das das einfach am carbon liegt, 
oder hat jemand schon etwas von Carbon Rahmen brüchen  mitbekommen oder erlebt? Bitte schreibt mir alles!!!!!
Danke!!!!!   ... ich habe ein Ransom 20 ´07


----------



## _mike_ (27. Mai 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Jetzt an alle CARBON Ransom fahrer!!!
> 
> 
> Habt ihr das auch, das beim Rahmen ein sehr auffallendes knarzen auftritt? Ich denke mir das das einfach am carbon liegt,
> ...



Hab ein Ransom 10 '07 und da knarzt eigentlich nix. 
Schau mal die Sattelstütze und ganz besonders die Klemme an. Wenn da Fett oder Öl an der Klemme ist dann knarzt das schon mal. 
Bei mir wars auch einmal der Sattel, ort wo die Stangen in das Plastik reingehen. Ein wenig sprühwachs hat geholfen.


----------



## KäptnFR (27. Mai 2008)

@RansomRacer: bei meim cc ransom hats kürzlich auch übel geknarzt va beim bremsen vorne. ich war mir sicher daß es der steuersatz ist und hab ihn getauscht. pustekuchen, hat munter weiter geknarzt, war nämlich die fox32 gabel wo sich scheints die presspassung zwischen standrohren und gabelbrücke gelöst hat nach nem halben jahr betrieb  
ansonsten mal alle funktionsflächen des steuersatzes mit kupferpaste betupfen.

@Börner: der fox float RL (fürs FR) bzw der Float R (fürs CC) ist jeweils 350g leichter als der equalizer samt daumenhebel. ich brauche die verstellungvom lenker aus nicht und der RL kann ansonsten das gleiche wie der equalizer, sprich Federweg klein/groß (ist diese spezialversion die mal für die speci-enduros gebaut wurde) und lockout.
Ich habe ausserdem bei meinem equalizer dein eindruck daß er so komisch knarrt wenn man ganzlangsam einfedert. stört zwar beim fahren nicht wirklich, fühlt sich im stand aber komisch an  

PS: mein CC carbon ransom knarzt aktuell schon wieder, aber nun eher von der mitte/unten her beim treten. mal sehen was es diesmal ist, ich wérde berichten wenns für jmd interessant sein könnte.

PPS: Die Schwingenklebung hat sich mittlerweile gut bewährt auf diversen touren, habs u.a. auch am Lago-festival bei der enduro challenge ganz gut runtergeprügelt


----------



## Börner1982 (28. Mai 2008)

Hay...

du wechselst also je nach Trip deine Dämpfer,hmm?! Soviel aufwand wollte eigetlich nicht auf mich nehmen. Ich möchte-such für jedes Gelände den Spaßdämpfer!!! 

Welche Einbaulänge haben wir denn dan an unseren Bikes? Ich bin zur Zeit nicht in de lage nach zu messen... 

Dann werde ich mal in WILLINGEN auf die suche gehen nach nem DÄMPFER für´s Ransom und nach ner REBA race Gabel für mein Leichtbauprojekt

Ich nehme gerne angebote entgegen


----------



## KäptnFR (28. Mai 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> du wechselst also je nach Trip deine Dämpfer,hmm?!


nee, falsch verstanden, ich wechsle je nach trip das ransom  

Einbaulänge ist 190mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (28. Mai 2008)

R E S P E C K T !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Da haste dann aber gut investiert,hmm?! 

190er also, ja.... super, so ein habe ich noch hier rum liegen, nen Manitou 3way ... mal sehen ob ich pasende buchsen bekomm.......

Dank, auf bald mal wieder!


----------



## morgan.oli (28. Mai 2008)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> ja das ist der alte.
> 
> bestelle dir besser den neuen kit.
> da meiner verbaut ist kan ich kein foto vom neuen reinstellen.
> ...


Hi, habe dass Upgrade kit bekommen, aber ich krieg den alten Bolzen nicht raus? Kein 6 kant Schlüssel oder sonstiges kann ich verwenden  vda mein Bolzen in der Mitte nur ein Rundes Loch hat. Habt ihr ne idee wie ich den Bolzen rausbekomme? p.s Das Bike ist vom Februar 2007.


----------



## KäptnFR (29. Mai 2008)

@oli: ich nehme mal an mit "Bolzen" meinst du die schwingenachse? 
=> klemmung links und rechts lösen, dann die schwingenachse vorsichtig rausklopfen zb mit ner alu-stange oder zur not tuts auch ne M8 schraube oder ähnliches. Da ist kein gewinde auf der Schwingenachse, die ist einfach nur durchgesteckt. kann sein daß sie bischen festgebacken ist


----------



## Börner1982 (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

mal ne kleine frage am Rande... kommt jemand aus Kreis Höxter-Lippe-Paderborn... halt aus dr Nähe vom Eggegebirge     

.... so für geminsamme Ransom  Touren oder so ....

Björn


----------



## morgan.oli (29. Mai 2008)

Danke Kàptn . Jetzt ist dass Upgrade kit drin  ;-)


----------



## Ransom racer (30. Mai 2008)

Frage zu sattelstütze

hat jemand von euch ne andere sattelstütze an's ransom montiert? 
welche passen, sind empfehlenswert und leicht/stabiel?

eventuell auch noch ne sattelklemme?

danke


----------



## KäptnFR (31. Mai 2008)

ich hab die ritchey carbon stütze im cc rad. ist ungekürzt ca 60g leichter als das alu teil, hat allerdings 2 nachteile das ding:
1. oberfläche zerkratzt relativ bald
2. man kann sie nicht so weit absenken (ca 3cm weniger) wie das alu teil, weil die carbonstütze im oberen bereich son langen dünnen hals hat.

warum brauchst denn ne andere klemme? leichter gehts doch nicht mehr


----------



## Börner1982 (31. Mai 2008)

Frage an ALLE!!!!

Wenn ich bei mir die Hi- Bremse fest ziehe ich auf dem Bike sitz, und dabei nach vorn u. hinten schaukel, tritt ein etwas lauteres knacken auf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Was ist das, ich kann echt nicht sagen woher es kommt!

Das selbe knacken kommt auch wenn ich im stand herum hüpf....

Habt ihr  Idee?

MfG


----------



## Ransom racer (1. Juni 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> ich hab die ritchey carbon stütze im cc rad. ist ungekürzt ca 60g leichter als das alu teil, hat allerdings 2 nachteile das ding:
> 1. oberfläche zerkratzt relativ bald
> 2. man kann sie nicht so weit absenken (ca 3cm weniger) wie das alu teil, weil die carbonstütze im oberen bereich son langen dünnen hals hat.
> 
> warum brauchst denn ne andere klemme? leichter gehts doch nicht mehr



ok, danke für die infos zur stütze.

KLEMME
weil meine klemme am Ar... ist. hebel und gegenstück haben sich ineinander verfressen, gab bei beiden stücken brauen. habe es etwas nachgearbeitet aber geht immer noch relativ schwergängig. deshalb werde ich sie bei gelegeheit tauschen.


----------



## Ransom racer (1. Juni 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Frage an ALLE!!!!
> 
> Wenn ich bei mir die Hi- Bremse fest ziehe ich auf dem Bike sitz, und dabei nach vorn u. hinten schaukel, tritt ein etwas lauteres knacken auf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Was ist das, ich kann echt nicht sagen woher es kommt!
> ...



bei mir kam das knacken vom steuerlager und sattelstützenklemme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Also wenn ich mir den Thread von Anfang bis Ende durchlese ist mir klar, warum Scott kein eigenes Forum hat. 

Grund dafÃ¼r wird sein das sich, wie in all den anderen Foren auch, Seitenweise Ã¼ber irgend welche knarrenden- knackenden GerÃ¤usche, BrÃ¼che, EventualitÃ¤ten, Angst und Panikmache etc. unterhalten wird.



BÃ¶rner1982 schrieb:


> Frage an ALLE!!!!
> 
> Wenn ich bei mir die Hi- Bremse fest ziehe ich auf dem Bike sitz, und dabei nach vorn u. hinten schaukel, tritt ein etwas lauteres knacken auf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Was ist das, ich kann echt nicht sagen woher es kommt!
> ...



Das ist ganz normal, dass habe ich auch. Ich fahre ebenfalls das 20er 07 Modell und nutze 203/180er Centerlock Scheiben. Wenn sich die RÃ¤der nicht bewegen kÃ¶nnen zipts halt ein wenig... mein Gott. LÃ¶st du die Bremsen und du setzt dich drauf, knackts sicher nicht mehr, oder? Ich fahr das Ransom in allen GelÃ¤nden und ja, auch da knarrts manchmal . Es knarren auch andere Bikes. 

Auch mein Hauptlager hat beim umsetzen des Bikes immer geknackt und beim schrÃ¤gen aufsetzen etc. Die neue Lagerachse rein und fertig. Ein defekter DÃ¤mpfer wurde mir bereits getauscht ohne zu fragen. 

--> das passiert eben. Das sind bewegliche Teile, alles arbeitet an nem Fully. FÃ¤llt einem was auf was komisch wirkt, aussieht oder kaputt ist, wirds getauscht. Fertig. 



*Was ich auch komisch finde ist, nicht das mich das was angeht, dass sich so mancher eine DoppelbrÃ¼ck an ein Ransom schraubt? Sinn? Das Konzept "Ransom" ist damit vÃ¶llig dahin...

Warum fÃ¤hrt man hinten 203er Scheiben? Sinn? 180 reichen vÃ¶llig. Vorn eine 203er Scheibe ist doch eher angebracht.

Warum tauschen manche den Equalizer gegen einen anderen DÃ¤mpfer? Sinn? Ich meine, warum kauft man sich dann ein Ransom, wenn man alles austauscht? Und dann noch fragen, warum das eine oder andere Teil suckt oder fest geht. Also mal ehrlich Leute... Da machen sich manche einen Kopf Ã¼ber die DÃ¤mpfer-EinbaulÃ¤nge... lol? Dann kauft euch ein anderen Rahmen und kein Ransom, der fÃ¼r den Equalizer konzipiert ist...

Auch wÃ¼rde mir was besseres einfallen, als an ein 3000+â¬ Bike irgend welche Bleche in die Schwinge einzuschweisen. Wenn die Schei**e nicht funktioniert, geht das Teil zurÃ¼ck. Solche Experimente im Selbsttest zu starten bringt doch garkeine Punkte... Oder hat sich Scott gemeldet und gesagt "ohr top, super Ding, das machen wir so."? *


Kommen wir doch mal klar. Solange niemanden etwas passiert wenn was bricht oder kaputt geht ist doch alles schick. Und wenn mal was bricht oder locker ist wurde das Problem doch bisher immer gelÃ¶st.

Ich habe immer mehr den Verdacht, dass sich so mancher ein Bike kauft, um damit schick auszusehen und permanent nach Fehlern, knarren etc. sucht.

Fahrt doch einfach die Buden und nutzt das, was sie mitbringen.


Nichts fÃ¼r ungut oder bÃ¶se sein. Aber das lesen in dem Forum macht die Augen mÃ¼de.

Lg Dato


----------



## KäptnFR (1. Juni 2008)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> ok, danke für die infos zur stütze.
> 
> KLEMME
> weil meine klemme am Ar... ist. hebel und gegenstück haben sich ineinander verfressen...


na mahlzeit  
Ich tupfe da gelegentlich etwas Kupferpaste (ich steh irgendwie auf das zeugs  ) auf die Gleitstellen. Kupferpaste ist zwar kein "echter" schmierstoff, sollte aber ausreichen um ein "Fressen" zu verhindern. Dazu haftet es sehr gut und muss nicht nach jeder bikewäsche erneuert werden.


----------



## Börner1982 (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo Datonate!!!!!!!!!!

Prinzipiell gibt es ja nix zu deinem betrag zu kretesien... ich bin auch deiner Meinung, das man das nutzt was man für nicht wenig Geld gekauft hat! Dennoch ist es interessant zu erfahren was alles auftreten kann, bzw Möglich ist!? Klar, die Bikes sind seit 2006 in Serie... dennoch ist es interssant zu efahren was bisher so passiert ist, oder was passieren kann!!! Nicht das man soetwas herauf beschwören würde oder so, aber ich bin auch der Meinung das ein "ENDURO" wie unsere, etwas abkönnen müssen! Ich weiß das einige ihre Bikes bestimmt nur gekauft haben um schickes Bike zu haben (Eisdielenbiker halt), aber mal ehrlich... dafür gibt es doch günstigeres, oder nicht!?
solch ein Ransom forum gibt es auch für-von anderen Bikes, ... und dafür gibt es ja auch solch klasse Foren, um lob und leid mitzuteilen!!!!! 

MfG Börner 

PS: Das Ransom 20 ist schon ne klasse Nummer, es macht einfach saß alles fahren zu können!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Datonate (2. Juni 2008)

Im Grunde genommen sind Foren ja dafür da. Aber das gegenseitige heiß gemache, weil von 1000 Bikes mal eine Schwinge bricht oder ein Dämpfer fest geht o.ä. ist Wahnsinn.

Ich fahre mit meinem Carbonrahmen alles das, was der Alurahmen meines Kollegen auch fährt. Ich fahre Bikepark und Drops. Fahre Treppen und was weiss ich nicht alles.

All das spielt auch keine Rolle wer was wie oft wo runter fährt etc. Ob es 1 Meter oder 3 Meter Drop sind. Spaß muss es machen.

Fakt ist eins. Ein Bike kann nur das, was der Fahrer kann . Setzt du falsch auf, könnte der Rahmen brechen. Schlägst du falsch in den Landungshügel ein, kann schon mal was wegfliegen . Sicher ist es interessant zu erfahren, was bei welchem Manöver gebrochen oder passiert ist. Was ich aber schlimm finde ist, dass dann Spekulationen aufgebracht und irgendwelche sinnfreien Notlösungen erfunden werden (Bleche irgendwo hin löten etc.). Ich finde auch schlimm, wenn dann solch eine Situation einem Ingeneure in die Schuhe geschoben wird. Denn bei 1000 Bikes wo nichts passiert, da sagt niemand was. Man sieht nur die negativen Dinge. 

Sicher ist es nicht erfreulich einer derjenigen zu sein, bei dem so etwas passiert. 

--> Fals sich der eine oder andere an diversen Bikvideos orientiert und fragt sich, wie die immer so geschmeidig fahren und so leise... schaut euch mal die Outtakes an. Da klappert auch alles und es hörts sich krass an, wenn Wade, Timo und Co. irgendwo aufkommt.

In diesem Sinne...

lG Dato


----------



## KäptnFR (2. Juni 2008)

@Datomate: schade das du hier nur mist verbreitest und 9x kluge thesen aufstellst, anstatt dir mal VORAB fundierte hintergrundinfos von den leuten über die du hier nun zum wiederholten male herziehst zu holen. geh doch ins ktwr spielen bitte


----------



## Börner1982 (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo RANSOM Enduristen und Freerider!!!!

Im Grunde genommen ist es aber genau so wie unser etwas kritisch klingender Ransom fahrer beschreibt. Alles ist toll, nur leider kommen wenig positive beiträge ; meist werden "immer nur negatives" besprochen...
... schade eigentlich, oder!?!

Hey, mal im Ernst, uns hat das RANSOM fieber gepackt, so oder so, das können wie wohl alle nicht leugnen, oder!!!!

Also, habt spass am Ransom-Biken und teilt weiter eure "GUTEN wie auch SCHLECHTE" erlebnisse mit!!!


 MfG Börner


----------



## KäptnFR (3. Juni 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> nur leider kommen wenig positive beiträge ; meist werden "immer nur negatives" besprochen...
> ... schade eigentlich, oder!?!


sorry, aber mehr als das:


KäptnFR schrieb:


> wie mans nimmt, bzw wie man den angedachten einsatzzweck definiert? An sich ist es halt "nur" ein allmountain und kein vertride-FR-gerät so wie ich es verwende. Schon gar nicht ist es wohl für ausschliessliches runterprügeln im bikepark gebaut denke ich. oder sagt scott hier was anderes?.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


würde doch allmählich unglaubwürdig wirken oder? Müsste man sich halt mal die mühe machen und das ganze thema aufmerksam durchlesen, aber das ist sicherlich zuviel verlangt hier in diesem forum  
Auch alle weiteren "Fragen" (bzw eher Anfeindungen) von Datomate erklären sich hier in diesem Thema auf den vorherigen seiten, deshalb hab ich auch keine lust darauf im detail einzugehen. Wer lesen kann ist wie immer klar im vorteil.


Datonate schrieb:


> Ich habe immer mehr den Verdacht, dass sich so mancher ein Bike kauft, um damit schick auszusehen


genau, sprichs ruhig aus: Eisdielenposer  

Hab letzt woche zB zwei 1.800hm "Höhen-Eisdielen-Posing-Touren" mit dem FR Bike gemacht. Mein Freund thory hat dabei n paar Bilder gemacht:

wozu braucht man hierzu bitte ne lange gabel?




oder hierzu starke bremsen geschweige denn dicke griffige reifen?




ne perfekt ausgewogene Geometrie?




warum isses trotzdem angenehm keinen schweren 18,x kg hardcore FR rahmen, sondern ein 15,8kg bike zu haben?




Bergauf fahren kann man mit der blöden gabel doch eh nicht stimmts?




Das Konzept "Ransom" und "Allmountain" (heisst übrigens "alle Berge"  )  ist wirklich völlig dahin, ich gebs zu ich habs vermasselt. 

Deshalb bleiben mir auch solche Momente 




oder solche



in meinem verkorksten Eisdielenposerdasein stets verwehrt. Ich bin wirklich ein bemitleidenswerter Tropf  

Aber ab jetzt wird alles anders, denn ab jetzt kenn ich ja Datomate und ich werd bei allem was ich fahren möchte oder an MEINEM Bike verändern möchte ihn erst um erlaubins fragen. Jetzt wird alles gut 

ich klink mich an der stelle aus dem fred hier aus, euch viel spaß noch!


----------



## ransomrider (3. Juni 2008)

geil, wohl der perfekte konter, genau darauf habe ich gewartet
Super

Klar kann man hier nur "negative" Sachen über das Ransom lesen, aber ich denke die guten Seiten des Ransom kennen wir alle zu genüge, als das man noch davon schreiben muss. Interressanter ist es hingegen, heraus zu finden ob die anderen gleiche Probleme haben. 
Und ob man das Ransom nur zu posen gekauft hat -wieso auch nicht?- muss sich jeder selbst beantworten.


----------



## lector74 (4. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,

da muss ich auch mal meine Senf dazugeben, und bitte fühlt euch nicht persönlich angegriffen (so wie es manche hier tun), ich möchte lediglich meine Meinung darlegen:

Ich gebe Detonate Recht: Eine Boxxer geht am Ransom-Konzept vorbei, genauso wie den Dämpferaustausch. Aber am meisten habe ich gestaunt, auf welche Ideen Menschen kommen: die Boxxer im Uphill mit nem Spanngurt zu zähmen...wahnsinn!!

Und hört hier bitte auf rumzuflamen...seid lieb zueinander...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elBendito (4. Juni 2008)

Aloha an alle Ransom-Owner!!!

Eines vorweg,

sollte jemand diesen Thread von den hohen Seiten zu den Niedrigeren hin lesen,
spart euch diese siebte Seiten.

Der Thread sollte eigentlich für all diejenigen sein, die Probleme mit ihrem Ransom haben
oder Erfahrungswerte zu neuen, sinnigen Anbauparts haben.
(sinnig liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Wenn jemand dies ebenfalls für sinnig ansieht, 
so kann er hier nachfragen. Wenn nicht, kann man einfach weiter lesen.)

Deshalb heißt es auch RANSOM TECH THREAD!  

Genau zu solchen Fragen hat man hier meist die eine oder andere recht gute Antwort 
gefunden (unter anderem auch von KäptnFR). Ich hoffe, dass man in Kürze wieder 
zur alten Klasse zurück findet und hier wieder mehr solche sinnvolle Beiträge lesen kann.

So long, ride on!!!

elBendito


----------



## Börner1982 (15. Juni 2008)

Hay Leute, 

ich war gestern in Willingen beim festiville... da habe ich die Leute von SCOTT mal auf unserem "Wunderdämpfer" angesprochen.... ich weiß jetzt nicht ob jemand das auch nicht gerallt hatte (wie ich ;-)) jedenfalls habe ich mit nem Mechaniker gequatscht wegen den perfekten Luftdruck und so.... neu für mich war, als er mir gesagt hat das "Positiv wie Negativ druckkammern" mit dem gleichen druck gefahren werden sollten... 

.... Stimmt das, das wär ja quasi wie ne Bombe am Rahmen  ... 

...lasst mal hören!!!

MfG Börner


----------



## Ransom racer (15. Juni 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Hay Leute,
> 
> ich war gestern in Willingen beim festiville... da habe ich die Leute von SCOTT mal auf unserem "Wunderdämpfer" angesprochen.... ich weiß jetzt nicht ob jemand das auch nicht gerallt hatte (wie ich ;-)) jedenfalls habe ich mit nem Mechaniker gequatscht wegen den perfekten Luftdruck und so.... neu für mich war, als er mir gesagt hat das "Positiv wie Negativ druckkammern" mit dem gleichen druck gefahren werden sollten...
> 
> ...




ja das ist so! 
lies doch mal das manual durch!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Börner1982 (15. Juni 2008)

Hay, 

....ich weiss, für mich klingt das a etwas heikel.... aber ich habe es eben mal ausprobiert und fahre jetzt beides mit 25bar... und es funktioniert!!

Börner


----------



## Ransom racer (15. Juni 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Hay,
> 
> ....ich weiss, für mich klingt das a etwas heikel.... aber ich habe es eben mal ausprobiert und fahre jetzt beides mit 25bar... und es funktioniert!!
> 
> Börner



 dan ist ja gut.


----------



## Börner1982 (15. Juni 2008)

Mensch.... 
du bist aber auch immer im Netz,hmm?! 
Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom racer (15. Juni 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Mensch....
> du bist aber auch immer im Netz,hmm?!
> Bis zum nächsten mal




tja bei dem sche... wetter!!

mfg


----------



## Undertaker73 (15. Juni 2008)

@Börner
Wo hast du dein Rad gekauft??
Auf dem Jahrmarkt!!??
Hattest du keinen verkäufer ???


----------



## Börner1982 (15. Juni 2008)

Neee wie jetzt, 
hast du deins nicht daher ;-) Von nem Händler bei mir aus der gegend, er selber hat das Ransom aber auch noch nie verkauft, weil seine Kunden eher CC bikes kaufen daher mußte dieser sich mit der Ransom-technik noch nicht wirklich auseinander setzten... Halt nur das was man so kennt. Stimmt ja auch irgendwie... -außerdem habe ich das Wahnsinns Ransom quasi vom ups-Mann in empfang genommen(weil ich so heiss drauf war!), sodaß er sich nochnicht einmal wer weiss wie vorbereitet haben konnte.

Börner


----------



## Undertaker73 (16. Juni 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Neee wie jetzt,
> hast du deins nicht daher ;-) Von nem Händler bei mir aus der gegend, er selber hat das Ransom aber auch noch nie verkauft, weil seine Kunden eher CC bikes kaufen daher mußte dieser sich mit der Ransom-technik noch nicht wirklich auseinander setzten... Halt nur das was man so kennt. Stimmt ja auch irgendwie... -außerdem habe ich das Wahnsinns Ransom quasi vom ups-Mann in empfang genommen(weil ich so heiss drauf war!), sodaß er sich nochnicht einmal wer weiss wie vorbereitet haben konnte.
> 
> Börner




Bei mir hat sich der Händler richtig Zeit gelassen. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir auch kein Torque gekauft!! Du hast deine Beratung und deine Garantieabwicklung alles vor Ort!! Finde ich superwichtig. Wenn ich schon sehe das man für die Erklärung seines Bikes Geld bezahlen muss (Canyon) ist das schon eine relativ arme Geschichte. Ausserdem merkst du mittlerweile den Preisuntershied zwischen Händler und Versender nicht mehr so stark wie vor 1 oder 2 Jahren! Beim Händler kannst du immer mind. 10 % runterhandeln und bei Versendern keinen Cent!!!
Von der Ausstattung werden Händlerbikes auch immer attraktiver.
Was hast du für ein Ransom?? Noch keine Fotos????
So long!! Viel Spass!!


----------



## Börner1982 (16. Juni 2008)

Stimmt,
da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht! Wobei ich da auch bereits gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, Jehle-Bikes kann ich da auch gut empfehlen... aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Ich habe mir anfang des jahres ein Ransom 20 ´2007 gegönnt ;-) Warum.... na weil ich mit dem Bock alles biken kann, ohne das ich ev Bikes tauschen muß weil es z.B. mal länger Bergauf bzw. Bergab (Freeriden) geht. Lange Touren, knackige  Drops, es ist eindfach AAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS  drin mit unserem "bock"!!!!

Das mit den bildern stimmt leider, warum auch immer, aber es will irgendwie nicht mit mir und dem notebook klappen  :-/ ... ich muß das einfach mal wieder versuchen, beim letzten mal bin ich gescheitert.

Aber mal was anderes, ich wiege so 85kg, habe dann ja jetzt verspätet das Dämpfersystem kapiert (Luftdruck technisch ;-) )... naja, ich fahre den dämpfer mit 25 bar, wie haltet ihr das... ich mag es irgendwie aktiver!

Börner


----------



## Börner1982 (17. Juni 2008)

Pooblem ????????????


wie ich ja in Willingen vom Scott Mechaniker refahren hab, das man positiv wie negativ Luftkammer mit gleichem Luftdruck fährt habe ich das natürlich glich in die Tat umgesetzt... 
nu habe ich das Problem das in der negativ LK der Druck von aufgepummten 25-26bar immer auf ca 20bar fällt...

Hat wer ne Ahnung?

Börner


----------



## factz666 (17. Juni 2008)

In welcher Zeit fällt der Druck? Direkt nach (oder sogar beim) abschrauben der Dämpferpumpe, oder "erst" innerhalb ca. 2 Wochen?


----------



## Tilo (17. Juni 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Pooblem ????????????
> 
> 
> wie ich ja in Willingen vom Scott Mechaniker refahren hab, das man positiv wie negativ Luftkammer mit gleichem Luftdruck fährt habe ich das natürlich glich in die Tat umgesetzt...
> ...



Moin Börner!

Guckst du hier Post 100 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4722603&postcount=100

cu
Tilo


----------



## Undertaker73 (17. Juni 2008)

Tilo schrieb:


> Moin Börner!
> 
> Guckst du hier Post 100 http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4722603&postcount=100
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist auch Scott bekannt und sie arbeiten daran!
Wenn du Fragen zu dem Bike hast ruf ruhig mal bei Scott in Dachau an und frag die!!
Sind sehr nett und verweisen dich nicht direkt an deinen Händler! 
@Börner: Wahrscheinlich sind die Fotos zu gross zum hochladen!
Einfach mal verkleinern und dann versuchen!


----------



## factz666 (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Fahre: Scott Ransom 30 2007, mit der Juicy5, hinten 185mm Scheibe, Keine Steckachse.

Problem: metallisches Geräusch (Art Summen/Surren, schwer zu beschreiben) beim fahren, entsteht vermutlich durch "Schwingungen" der hinteren Bremsscheibe. Macht sich besonders im Lockout bemerkbar, im All-Travel nur noch gelegentlich zu hören. 
Schlägt man leicht bis mittelstark mit flacher Hand an die "Strebe oberhalb der Kettenstrebe", egal ob links oder rechts, hört man das gleiche Geräusch. Fasst man gleichzeitig an die Bremsscheibe, spürt man Vibrationen.

Ist bei jemand von euch das Problem auch schon aufgetreten? Gibt es Lösungsvorschläge? 

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilo (24. Juni 2008)

factz666 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Fahre: Scott Ransom 30 2007, mit der Juicy5, hinten 185mm Scheibe, Keine Steckachse.
> 
> ...



.........kommt von den Reifen und tritt vermutlich auf Asphalt oder Waldautobahnen auf.
Bei Geländewagen oder Enduros mit grobem Reifenprofil ist es das gleiche.
Mach mal die 4 bar Druck aus den Reifen, dann wirds sicher leiser .

cu
Tilo


----------



## factz666 (2. Juli 2008)

Schon jemand Erfahrungen mit einem anderen Dämpfer im Ransom, z.B. RockShox Pearl 3.3 gemacht?
Einbaulänge müsste doch 190 mm sein. 
Hat vlt. jemand die Buchsen-Abmessungen parat? Habe leiderkeine Schieblehre!

MfG


----------



## Tilo (2. Juli 2008)

factz666 schrieb:


> Schon jemand Erfahrungen mit einem anderen Dämpfer im Ransom,
> Hat vlt. jemand die Buchsen-Abmessungen parat? Habe leiderkeine Schieblehre!
> 
> MfG



......
Dämpferlänge: 190mm
Buchsen: M6 X 18mm (REAR) gemessen 18,2mm; M6X 22.2 (FRONT) gemessen 22,2mm

 
http://www.scottusa.com/de_de/support/europe#bike07
http://www.scottusa.com/downloads/tech_info_07.zip

cu
Tilo


----------



## Jussi (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo, hab an meinem 20er Ransom von 07 eine MZ All Mountain SL 2, jetzt hab ich Probleme mit dem aufpumpen der Gabel!
Wenn ich die Gabel befüllen will, mit einer Scott Pumpe, und erst oben 5 Bar und unten 7 Bar rein mache, hab ich nach dem kontrollieren oben und unten 7 Bar anstehen!
Das würde ja heißen die Luft drückt sich von unten nach oben durch???

Es geht passiert aber auch das selbe wenn ich umgekehrt aufpumpe!!!!

Helft bitte!!!!!!

Gruß Chris


----------



## JoeDesperado (9. Juli 2008)

ab zum service! ganz einfach, die gabel ist (offensichtlich) defekt.


----------



## Jussi (9. Juli 2008)

Och mach mich nicht schwach!!!!
Es ist Sommer und dann hab ich ewig kein Bike!!!!!


----------



## Börner1982 (9. Juli 2008)

Bei mir hat es soweit ich noch weiß ca drei Wochen gedauert, aber das warten hat sich einfach nur gelohnt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mindcrusher (13. Juli 2008)

Hi, nächste Woche ist es bei mir auch endlich soweit und ich bekomm mein Neues Ransom 40, ich warte nur noch auf die Fox 36 Talas R Gabel und dann kanns los gehn. was taugt eigentlich die Avid Juciy 3.5, ist die Standfest bei langen Singletrail abfahrten oder sollte man sie lieber tauschen und gegen was für eine Bremse, Avid Code, Hope Moto, The Cleg, F.I. Nugget oder hab hier noch bessere alternativen?


----------



## hXcOREschloch (13. Juli 2008)

sagts, ist das eigentlich bei Scott üblich, dass der Service solange dauert?
Hab meinen Equalizer vor nun 3Wochen über meinen Händler zum Service geschickt, da er mir beim Uphillfahren eingegangen ist, und der bei mir eh noch auf Garantie läuft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (13. Juli 2008)

mindcrusher schrieb:


> Hi, nächste Woche ist es bei mir auch endlich soweit und ich bekomm mein Neues Ransom 40, ich warte nur noch auf die Fox 36 Talas R Gabel und dann kanns los gehn. was taugt eigentlich die Avid Juciy 3.5, ist die Standfest bei langen Singletrail abfahrten oder sollte man sie lieber tauschen und gegen was für eine Bremse, Avid Code, Hope Moto, The Cleg, F.I. Nugget oder hab hier noch bessere alternativen?





Hay, nimm schöne MAGURA´s, was pflegeleichteres gibt es nicht!!!


----------



## Axalp (13. Juli 2008)

hXcOREschloch schrieb:


> sagts, ist das eigentlich bei Scott üblich, dass der Service solange dauert?
> Hab meinen Equalizer vor nun 3Wochen über meinen Händler zum Service geschickt, da er mir beim Uphillfahren eingegangen ist, und der bei mir eh noch auf Garantie läuft...



Ist eigentlich unüblich...
Ich hab nie länger als 1 Woche warten müssen.


----------



## _mike_ (14. Juli 2008)

hXcOREschloch schrieb:


> sagts, ist das eigentlich bei Scott üblich, dass der Service solange dauert?
> Hab meinen Equalizer vor nun 3Wochen über meinen Händler zum Service geschickt, da er mir beim Uphillfahren eingegangen ist, und der bei mir eh noch auf Garantie läuft...



Ja das ist unüblich, aber im Moment ist es wohl so.
Hab mein Ransom 10 vor 6 Wochen wg. defektem Dämpfer zum Händler gebracht und nach zwei Wochen mal nachgefragt. Er hat bei Scott angerufen und ihm wurde dort aufgrund von "Lieferengpässen" ein Termin "Ende Juni" genannt. Am Donnerstag war der Dämpfer dann wieder da, seit Samstag hab ich mein Bike wieder


----------



## factz666 (14. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe dass das unüblich ist!
Mein Ransom kommt heute auch zum Haendler..
Geht aber nur indirekt um den Equalizer. Ich habe das linke ( für den All Travel ) blau eloxierte Schräubchen ( Traction Mode Pin ) verloren. Es muss sich während der Fahrt gelöst haben, denn in dem Carbondeckelchen sind "Schürfspuren" zu finden. Also kontrolliert da gelegentlich mal nach 

Desweiteren werde ich wohl auch das UpgradeKit für das Schwingenlager benötigen. Die Schwinge steht meiner Meinung nach auf Kettenblattseite ca. 3 - 5 mm vom Hauptrahmen entfernt, auf der anderen Seite hächstens 1,5 mm. Kann mich aber täuschen, da ich das Bild bei Neukauf nicht mehr im Kopf habe.

@Axalp wo find ich rund um Erlangen n paar schöne Trails? Hast du mir da Tipps?

MfG


----------



## hXcOREschloch (14. Juli 2008)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Ja das ist unüblich, aber im Moment ist es wohl so.
> Hab mein Ransom 10 vor 6 Wochen wg. defektem Dämpfer zum Händler gebracht und nach zwei Wochen mal nachgefragt. Er hat bei Scott angerufen und ihm wurde dort aufgrund von "Lieferengpässen" ein Termin "Ende Juni" genannt. Am Donnerstag war der Dämpfer dann wieder da, seit Samstag hab ich mein Bike wieder



Lieferengpässe?
Ich dachte Dämpfer und das Zeug werden eh nicht von Scott gemacht, sondern einfach an Reset-Racing eitergegeben, oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## UFO-DS (14. Juli 2008)

hXcOREschloch schrieb:


> Lieferengpässe?
> Ich dachte Dämpfer und das Zeug werden eh nicht von Scott gemacht, sondern einfach an Reset-Racing eitergegeben, oder täusch ich mich da?



hallo zusammen...

wenn es ein garantiefall ist, läuft die sache auf jeden fall über scott.
mein dämpfer hat sich ende letzten jahres komplett verhärtet, woraufhin ich dann selbstständig bei reset-racing anrief...
die nehmen keinen garantiefall an. zumindest nicht vom endkunden oder vom händler.

bei mir hat die geschichte auch einen monat in anspruch genommen.
mein händler äußerte sich im vorfeld wie folgt:
lange wartezeit (4-6 wochen) = reparatur / kurze wartezeit (1 woche) = austauschdämpfer.
bei mir traf es zu.
der rahmenbruch hat nur ne woche in anspruch genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (17. Juli 2008)

UFO-DS schrieb:


> hallo zusammen...
> lange wartezeit (4-6 wochen) = reparatur / kurze wartezeit (1 woche) = austauschdämpfer.



Ich hab sechs Wochen gewartet und trotzdem nen neuen Dämpfer bekommen  
Egal, läuft alles wieder wie am ersten Tag und nach nem neuen Ransom (kompletter Austausch), 2ten Rahmen, neuem Sattel und zweiten Equalizer steht das Bike immer noch wie neu da. Also gegen die Kulanz von Scott kann ich nix sagen


----------



## hXcOREschloch (18. Juli 2008)

UFO-DS schrieb:


> mein händler äußerte sich im vorfeld wie folgt:
> lange wartezeit (4-6 wochen) = reparatur / kurze wartezeit (1 woche) = austauschdämpfer.



naja, ich habe jetzt 3,5 Wochen gewartet (hab ihn nun endlich bekommen diese Woche), und hab jetzt einen ganz neuen bekommen!


----------



## UFO-DS (18. Juli 2008)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Ich hab sechs Wochen gewartet und trotzdem nen neuen Dämpfer bekommen
> Egal, läuft alles wieder wie am ersten Tag und nach nem neuen Ransom (kompletter Austausch), 2ten Rahmen, neuem Sattel und zweiten Equalizer steht das Bike immer noch wie neu da. Also gegen die Kulanz von Scott kann ich nix sagen



irgendwie scheint rahmenbruch ein großes thema beim ransom zu sein...
bei mir hat sich der hauptrahmen am unterrohr verabschiedet...










wen hat's denn hier auch schon erwischt???


----------



## Börner1982 (19. Juli 2008)

Hay,
junge junge, das sieht ja garnicht gut aus! Wie haste denn das hinbekommen... ich wollte nächste Wo das erste mal nach Winterberg in den Bikepark um mein CARBON Ransom zu testen ;-) 
Hat jemand erfahrungen mit den Ransom´s in den Bikeparks... wie hohe drops gehen usw.!?! Nicht das mir das gleiche passiert mit meinem Rahmen oder so. Ich faht das Ransom 20´07 im origenal zusand...

Börner


----------



## mindcrusher (19. Juli 2008)

So seit Heute bin ich auch ein Besitzer eines schicken Ransoms, aber die Gabel wird noch gegen eine Fox 36 Talas R getauscht, nächste Woche und dann gehts ab nach Livigno.


----------



## UFO-DS (20. Juli 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Hay,
> junge junge, das sieht ja garnicht gut aus! Wie haste denn das hinbekommen... ich wollte nächste Wo das erste mal nach Winterberg in den Bikepark um mein CARBON Ransom zu testen ;-)
> Hat jemand erfahrungen mit den Ransom´s in den Bikeparks... wie hohe drops gehen usw.!?! Nicht das mir das gleiche passiert mit meinem Rahmen oder so. Ich faht das Ransom 20´07 im origenal zusand...
> 
> Börner



es ist direkt an der schweißnaht gebrochen.
einen drop habe ich mit diesem bike nicht wirklich gemacht...
also definitiv nichts über einen meter.

gebrochen ist der rahmen schlussendlich an einer fetten bodenwelle berg ab. als die kompression kam, hörte ich es nur knallen

mit dem neuen rahmen war ich hingegen schon in willingen und hab's mal
richtig geprügelt. (damit meine ich, was meine fahrtechnik halt so zuläßt)

ich habe die nähte immer im auge & bis dato schauts gut aus.
carbonrahmen sind zu deiner beruhigung aber auch schon gebrochen...






@mindcrusher
lass dich jetzt nicht verunsichern, das kommt bei allen herstellern gleichermaßen vor!
schönes bike hast du da
welche talas (baujahr) montierst du dir denn?


----------



## KäptnFR (20. Juli 2008)

@UFO: war dein gecrashter rahmen ein Bj 05 oder 06? Ab 07 soll (zumindest die carbonversion) der rahmen an der stelle verstärkt worden sein.

Hat jmd die aktuelle MB gelsen? =>kettenstrebe gebrochen (übliche stelle beim bremsen) beim dauertestrad  Auch dort steht daß man die schwinge angeblich ab Bj 07 verstärkt hat.
Btw: meine diesbezügliche "sinnfreie notlösung" wies mal ein ganz schlauer bezeichnet hat, hält immer noch prima


----------



## mindcrusher (20. Juli 2008)

@ UFO-DS, es kommt eine 36 Talas R von 09 rein weil die 08 ausverkauft sind, glaube ich. ich lass mich davon nicht verunsichern wenn mal ein rahmen von 100000 bricht, ausdem hat es bisher keinen ernsthaft verletzt und scott tausch ja auch alles ohne zu fragen um. das macht nicht jeder hersteller. also hab spass!


----------



## UFO-DS (20. Juli 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> @UFO: war dein gecrashter rahmen ein Bj 05 oder 06? Ab 07 soll (zumindest die carbonversion) der rahmen an der stelle verstärkt worden sein.
> 
> Hat jmd die aktuelle MB gelsen? =>kettenstrebe gebrochen (übliche stelle beim bremsen) beim dauertestrad  Auch dort steht daß man die schwinge angeblich ab Bj 07 verstärkt hat.
> Btw: meine diesbezügliche "sinnfreie notlösung" wies mal ein ganz schlauer bezeichnet hat, hält immer noch prima



es war ein '06.
gibt es denn überhaupt '05?
Das mit der kettenstrebe bezieht sich auf alu oder carbon?

@mindcrusher  	
die talas ist ne gute wahl.
fahre die 36 talas rc '07 und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden damit.
paßt auch gut ins konzept vom bike.


----------



## mindcrusher (20. Juli 2008)

@UFO-DS
und es passt auch gut zu dem gebürstetem Alurahmen vom 40er. ich hoffe nur das die Gabel noch bis Mittwoch kommt, bevor ich nach Livigno fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

so so, Scott nimmt diese zerbrochenen Schmuckstücke ohne fragen zurück- bzw zum austausch, ja!? Wie kann ich mir das denn vorstellen wie das dann abläufen soll... ???
Vorallem wie sieht es denn dann wohl aus wenn die Garantie (...ich glaub 2 Jahre, oder?) abgelaufen ist. 

Das alles wollen wir ja nicht hoffen, also...

Gestern war ich mit nem bekannten erstmal bei uns im Eggegebirge unterwegs. Das bei dem nassen Wetter, alter sahen wir versifft aus, aber...der Spass war voll auf unserer Seite  ... jedenfalls bis vom mitfahrer (er fährt ein "LKR" LeichtKraftRad) der tuless Refein mächtig geknallt hat!!!!!!! Dumme sache, aber das beweist mal wieder das Leichtbau nicht alles ist, oder!?!

Börner


----------



## 29erpete (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

bei der letzten Abfahrt hats mir einen Stein gegen das Unterrohr geknallt, auch im Bereich des Tretlagers. Der Lack ist ab  sprich die schwarze Schicht, und das weisse Material ist zu sehen. Besteht die Gefahr eines Bruchs und/oder die Chance auf einen neuen Rahmen?

thx,
29erpete


----------



## Jussi (22. Juli 2008)

@UFO-DS
Das mit der Kettenstrebe bezieht sich auf Alu und Carbonrahmen gleichermaßen da die Kettenstreben bei beiden Versionen aus Alu sind!!
Und wenn du beim Gambler guckst siehst du wie´s besser geht!!

@KäptnFR
Super Video!!


Meine Bremsbeläge von meiner Juicy sind jetzt demnächst fällig, was soll ich nehmen? Bisschen mehr Bremsleistung wäre nicht schlecht!!!!

Jussi


----------



## EternalRider76 (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo Ransom-Freaks,

interessant eure Einträge zu lesen... ich bin seit einem dreiviertel Jahr begeisterter Ransom-Fahrer (Ransom Ltd 2007); im heimischen Wald und auf den Trails am Gardasee. Und es gibt für mich kein besseres Bike. 
Ja, mein Schwingenlager ist auch schon rausgeflogen - hab ein neues bekommen. Ja, mein Dämpfer war auch schon kaputt - habe sofort einen neuen bekommen (beides in den ersten 2 Wochen - seitdem ist Ruhe)

Aber das Fahrwerk beim Downhill und die Uphilltauglichkeit machen für mich alles wett. Gabel runter (Lyrik 2-Step) Dämpfer zu - und ich cruise jeden Berg hoch; oder Gabel hoch und auf den Dämpfer - und die Welt sieht mein Hinterrad.

Also genießt euer Bike - und rockt die Trails.


----------



## KäptnFR (22. Juli 2008)

Jussi schrieb:


> @KäptnFR
> Super Video!!


danke, aber welches meinst du? 


EternalRider76 schrieb:


> Aber das Fahrwerk beim Downhill und die Uphilltauglichkeit machen für mich alles wett.


genau so seh ich das (trotz diverser zicken) auch


----------



## Jussi (22. Juli 2008)

@KäptnFR
Scott Ransom 2008!!! Lago Trails!!


----------



## KäptnFR (22. Juli 2008)

ahso das youtube video... zufällig gefunden? ich dachte du meinst das "carbon statt kondition" video in der signatur


----------



## Jussi (22. Juli 2008)

Ganz genau!
Ja hab Ransom bei youtube eingegeben! Das war glaubig das neuste...


----------



## UFO-DS (22. Juli 2008)

EternalRider76 schrieb:


> Hallo Ransom-Freaks,
> 
> interessant eure Einträge zu lesen... ich bin seit einem dreiviertel Jahr begeisterter Ransom-Fahrer (Ransom Ltd 2007); im heimischen Wald und auf den Trails am Gardasee. Und es gibt für mich kein besseres Bike.
> Ja, mein Schwingenlager ist auch schon rausgeflogen - hab ein neues bekommen. Ja, mein Dämpfer war auch schon kaputt - habe sofort einen neuen bekommen (beides in den ersten 2 Wochen - seitdem ist Ruhe)
> ...



du hast vollkommen recht...
auch ich kann trotz rahmenbruch und defekten dämpfer (was natürlich ärgerlich ist, keine fragen) dem ransom nur best-noten in allen bereichen ausstellen!
top bike in allen lebenslagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (31. Juli 2008)

Nabend!!!

Sagt mal, was fahrt ihr denn so für Pedale an euren PRACHT     R A N S O M´S!? Ich habe mir heute erstmal NOX-Bärentatzen gegönnt und bin begeistert!!!

PS: Wer kann mir ne günstige Vorderrad-Nabe anbieten, die ich als Schnellspanner sowie 20mm Steckachse fahren kann!!!??? 
Schickt mir tips für 32 Speichen -SINGLE  TRACKS-

MfG Börner


----------



## 29erpete (1. August 2008)

Hallo,

wie siehts bei euch mit Problemen mit den Bremsen aus? Mit den Avid Juicy 5 an meinem 2007er Ransom 20 hab ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Zuerst das nervige Klingeln am Vorderrad, dann mit neuen Belägen das langwierige Einstellen damit nichts schleift (Diese Kugelschalen als Beilagscheiben bleiben beim Anziehen der Schrauben nicht in Position). Nach x-maligem "Gängigmachen" der Kolben bewegt sich trotzdem spätestens nach ein paar Fahrten immer nur mehr einer der Kolben und die Scheibe schleift am anderen. Aktuell siehts so aus das die Bremswirkung vorne (203er Scheibe!) bescheiden ist (schlechter als hinten mit 185er Scheibe) und hinten Vibrationen auftreten und sehr lautes quietschen/kreischen wenn ich nicht sehr stark bremse.
Hab allerdings keine Lust die Bremsen gegen Formulas oder Maguras zu tauschen, das Bike war schon teuer genug.


----------



## _mike_ (1. August 2008)

29erpete schrieb:


> wie siehts bei euch mit Problemen mit den Bremsen aus?



Fahre die Avid Jucy 7 die beim Ransom 10 '07 dran war und hab nur anfangs 2 x entlüftet als der Druckpunkt a bisserl zu schwammig war. 
Seitdem null Probleme, kein Klinglen, quiteschen etc. - weder mit den Orginal Avid Belägen oder den roten Koolstop, die ich meistens fahre.
Bremspower pur in jeder Lage bei ca. 80KG Kampfgewicht in Vollmontour.

Edit: Du hast doch noch Garantie - also ab mit dem Bike zum Händler - der soll das komplett zu Scott schicken und du wirst sehen - die baun dir wahscheinlich gleich ne neue Bremse dran...


----------



## headnut230288 (1. August 2008)

Gibts eigentlich ne möglichkeit die Jucy 3 bremsen am 40 08 er modell auch ohne des entlüftungskit von avid zu entlüften?

Und lohnt sich fürs 40er ne Versicherung


----------



## lacorona (1. August 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> PS: Wer kann mir ne günstige Vorderrad-Nabe anbieten, die ich als Schnellspanner sowie 20mm Steckachse fahren kann!!!???
> Schickt mir tips für 32 Speichen -SINGLE  TRACKS-
> 
> MfG Börner




Hi,
Novatec-Naben kann man durch Reduzierhülsen sowohl an Schnellspanner und 20mm Achse fahren.


----------



## 29erpete (1. August 2008)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Fahre die Avid Jucy 7 die beim Ransom 10 '07 dran war und hab nur anfangs 2 x entlüftet als der Druckpunkt a bisserl zu schwammig war.
> Seitdem null Probleme, kein Klinglen, quiteschen etc. - weder mit den Orginal Avid Belägen oder den roten Koolstop, die ich meistens fahre.
> Bremspower pur in jeder Lage bei ca. 80KG Kampfgewicht in Vollmontour.
> 
> Edit: Du hast doch noch Garantie - also ab mit dem Bike zum Händler - der soll das komplett zu Scott schicken und du wirst sehen - die baun dir wahscheinlich gleich ne neue Bremse dran...



ok, danke, ich werd mal mit dem Händler reden. Service muss sowieso mal sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (2. August 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> Hi,
> Novatec-Naben kann man durch Reduzierhülsen sowohl an Schnellspanner und 20mm Achse fahren.



Klasse, was kosten diese vielversprechenden Naben denn... schick mir glich mal nen link mit ;-)

Danke, Börner


----------



## lacorona (2. August 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Klasse, was kosten diese vielversprechenden Naben denn... schick mir glich mal nen link mit ;-)
> 
> Danke, Börner



äh keine ahnung. hab sie bei komplett samt lrs bei ebay für 199,- euros geschossen. dürften demnach nicht so teuer sein. google doch!


----------



## robby_wood (2. August 2008)

robby_wood schrieb:


> Die Spannschraube müßte man doch auch umgekehrt einbauen können, Mutter auf Kurbelseite. Für mich ist nicht erkennbar, dass die Auflageflächen unterschiedlich sind. Bei einer XTR-Kurbel geht die Spannscharube nicht von der Kurbelseite. Umgekehrt geht es schon, ist halt nur etwas fummelig.



Leider habe ich hierzu noch keine Antwort. Weill ich die lange Schraube nicht auf der Kurbelseite an den Kettenblättern vorbei ins Loch bekommen habe (XTR-Kurbel), habe ich sie umgekehrt montiert. Weiß jemand ob etwas adgegen spricht? 

Die Auflagefläche der langen Schraube und die der Mutter sehen für mich gleich aus, von daher sehe ich nichts was dagegen spricht, bin allerdings kein Ingeneur oder so.


----------



## mindcrusher (4. August 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Nabend!!!
> 
> Sagt mal, was fahrt ihr denn so für Pedale an euren PRACHT     R A N S O M´S!? Ich habe mir heute erstmal NOX-Bärentatzen gegönnt und bin begeistert!!!
> 
> ...



Ich Fahr an meinem 08er Ransom 40 die Crank Brothers 50/50 Flatpedals in Schwarz-Silber


----------



## Tilo (4. August 2008)

robby_wood schrieb:


> Leider habe ich hierzu noch keine Antwort. Weill ich die lange Schraube nicht auf der Kurbelseite an den Kettenblättern vorbei ins Loch bekommen habe (XTR-Kurbel), habe ich sie umgekehrt montiert. Weiß jemand ob etwas adgegen spricht?
> 
> Die Auflagefläche der langen Schraube und die der Mutter sehen für mich gleich aus, von daher sehe ich nichts was dagegen spricht, bin allerdings kein Ingeneur oder so.



....es ist egal, ob er ihn, oder sie ihn drinn hat.
Spass beiseite, ist egal von welcher Seite.

Friede sei mit Euch
Tilo


----------



## Börner1982 (4. August 2008)

mindcrusher schrieb:


> Ich Fahr an meinem 08er Ransom 40 die Crank Brothers 50/50 Flatpedals in Schwarz-Silber



Hay, und biste zufrieden? Ich habe gestern den ersten Geläneeinsatz mit meinen NOX Pedalen hinter mich gebracht und bin begeister wieviel grip man ohne Click´s haben kann  Ich bin dann auch gleich mal mit der Warde hängen geblieben und, ja.... grip haben sie

Aber mal ne andere frage, ich bin am überlegen welche bezahlbaren u. robusten Felgen ich mir zulegen soll...
Zur Zeit habe ich noch üfr solche Einsätze nen SingleTrack (Carmo) im Keller, dumm nur das sie keine 20mm Steckachse haben und ich echt überleg ob es sich lohnt diese tauschen zu lassen oder gleich nen neuen Satz zu holen.... Den SOS SunRims Felgen traue ich nicht soviel zu.... nicht das mir die dinger "um die Ohren ballern wenn es hart wird..."

Börner


----------



## mindcrusher (4. August 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Hay, und biste zufrieden? Ich habe gestern den ersten Geläneeinsatz mit meinen NOX Pedalen hinter mich gebracht und bin begeister wieviel grip man ohne Click´s haben kann  Ich bin dann auch gleich mal mit der Warde hängen geblieben und, ja.... grip haben sie
> 
> Aber mal ne andere frage, ich bin am überlegen welche bezahlbaren u. robusten Felgen ich mir zulegen soll...
> Zur Zeit habe ich noch üfr solche Einsätze nen SingleTrack (Carmo) im Keller, dumm nur das sie keine 20mm Steckachse haben und ich echt überleg ob es sich lohnt diese tauschen zu lassen oder gleich nen neuen Satz zu holen.... Den SOS SunRims Felgen traue ich nicht soviel zu.... nicht das mir die dinger "um die Ohren ballern wenn es hart wird..."
> ...



ich bin zufrieden mit den pedalen, haben super grip und ersatzpins waren auch gleich dabei und geil sehen sie auch aus. mein erster trip mit dem bike war 4 tage livigno, incl. bikepark und schöne lange verblockte singletrail abfahrten, ist schon super was das bike so wegschluckt. Alta Rezia kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, weil es git eine menge bergauf shuttles. das geileste ist der Bernmina Freeride Express, 1920 Höhenmeter bergab. http://www.fome.de/rueckblick_details.php?phpEM=01166


----------



## BermudaBoy (4. August 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Achsbreite beim Innenlager im Ransom von 08 verbaut is und welche Scheibenbremsaufnahme. 

Danke schonmal für die Antwort


----------



## lacorona (4. August 2008)

Hi Jungs,
hab neulich ein Carbon Ransom in irgendeinem Fred mit ner RS Boxxer WC gesehen. Ist das zulässig???


----------



## Tilo (5. August 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> hab neulich ein Carbon Ransom in irgendeinem Fred mit ner RS Boxxer WC gesehen. Ist das zulässig???



......nein.

cu
Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilo (5. August 2008)

BermudaBoy schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen welche Achsbreite beim Innenlager im Ransom von 08 verbaut is und welche Scheibenbremsaufnahme.
> 
> Danke schonmal für die Antwort



.........Achse ist keine im Tretlager, Welle ist besser .
Das Tretlagergehäuse hat eine Breite von 73mm, Gewinde BSA.
Was willst du einbauen?

Scheibenbremsaufnahme IS (Schwinge).

cu
Tilo


----------



## BermudaBoy (5. August 2008)

Tilo schrieb:


> .........Achse ist keine im Tretlager, Welle ist besser .
> Das Tretlagergehäuse hat eine Breite von 73mm, Gewinde BSA.
> Was willst du einbauen?
> 
> ...




Truvativ Howitzer Team mit Shiftguide und 2.2 Holzfeller drauf


----------



## Tilo (6. August 2008)

BermudaBoy schrieb:


> Truvativ Howitzer Team mit Shiftguide und 2.2 Holzfeller drauf



....gibts nur eine Länge für 73er Gehäuse und ca. 50er Kettenlinie.
Bei der Shiftguide funktioniert nur die Rolle gut, obere Kettenführung bei 2 Kettenblättern, na ja .
Was willst du mit dem Ransom treiben? 
Bei der Kurbelwahl würde ich dir ein anderes Bike empfehlen.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Börner1982 (7. August 2008)

Hmm,

das klingt echt als ob er nen fetten DH´er aufbauen wollte. Junge, meinste nicht das da ne einfache Enduro-Führung reicht? Ich bin gerade auch dabei meins "etwas ruhiger" zu pimpen ;-)
... wobei ich mir iene selber bauen will, ev sogar für drei Kettenblätter, mal sehen...


----------



## anna 92 (10. August 2008)

Hey lustiege Fangemeinde
Nach dem zweiten Rahmenbruch (ltd 2006), hab den dritten neuen Rahmen ganz schnell verkauft und bin froh, dass ich den Scheißplastikhaufen nicht mehr im Keller stehen habe. Zwei neue Dämpfer gab´s auch schon:kotz:
Scott hat sich aber immer korrekt verhalten und schnell sind die auch (sehr positiv)


----------



## Onkel R (11. August 2008)

Jussi schrieb:


> Hab seit gestern meine erste richtige Schlammschlacht hinter mir.  Und bin mehr geschliddert als gefahren, hab von Scott die Storke 2 Reifen in 2.4 drauf, was ein scheiß!!!
> 
> Was empfehlt ihr mir? Brauche nen guten 2.4 Reifen mit Gripp und nicht allzu schwer!!!!



maxxis advantage 2.4 in der faltversion  oder der single ply minion /highroller wenn du die mal gefahren hast ist dir das gewicht wurschd


----------



## Onkel R (11. August 2008)

anna 92 schrieb:


> Hey lustiege Fangemeinde
> Nach dem zweiten Rahmenbruch (ltd 2006), hab den dritten neuen Rahmen ganz schnell verkauft und bin froh, dass ich den Scheißplastikhaufen nicht mehr im Keller stehen habe. Zwei neue Dämpfer gab´s auch schon:kotz:
> Scott hat sich aber immer korrekt verhalten und schnell sind die auch (sehr positiv)


na ja das ist ja auch mehr als peinlich...ist ja sogar den jungs von der bike passiert...*lach*
viel federweg heisst halt noch lange nicht stabil... das animiert eher leute mit dem rad mehr zu machen als es eigendlich kann!
Scott hat mit dem nitrous ja auch mal ein bike gebaut bei dem das auch mal im ausgewogenen verhältnis stand!
im park hat das bike halt auch wirklich nix zu suchen gerade nicht bei anfängern ...da kommts halt mal vor das man mal nicht optimal einschlägt usw... wer fliegen will braucht genug eisen zum landen

ist und bleibt haltn trailbike für zeitschriftenredakteure mit markenblindheit die an das märchen der eierlegenden wollmilchsau glauben!
und in dem bereich ist es auch wirklich klassenprimus


----------



## Osama bin biken (11. August 2008)

Onkel R schrieb:


> na ja das ist ja auch mehr als peinlich...ist ja sogar den jungs von der bike passiert...*lach*
> viel federweg heisst halt noch lange nicht stabil... das animiert eher leute mit dem rad mehr zu machen als es eigendlich kann!
> Scott hat mit dem nitrous ja auch mal ein bike gebaut bei dem das auch mal im ausgewogenen verhältnis stand!
> im park hat das bike halt auch wirklich nix zu suchen gerade nicht bei anfängern ...da kommts halt mal vor das man mal nicht optimal einschlägt usw... wer fliegen will braucht genug eisen zum landen
> ...



... Neid der besitzlosen...


----------



## KäptnFR (11. August 2008)

@anna: wenn deine bilder in deim fotoalbum einen rückschluss zulassen was du mit dem ransom so veranstaltet hast, war es eh das falsche bike für dich, also sei froh daß du es neuwertig verkaufen konntest. 



Onkel R schrieb:


> na ja das ist ja auch mehr als peinlich...


neben so manchem posting hier im IBC ist zb DAS  "mehr als peinlich". Einfach mal reinlesen zb ab seite 64. Da werden die kunden mal so richtig im regen stehen gelassen. Die dort betroffenen können von einem derart kulanten service wie dem bei scott nur träumen.

Man muss allerdings leider zugeben daß die 2006er ransom serie wohl noch nicht das gelbe vom ei war. 2006 kann man vielleicht eher unter "feldexperiment" abhaken 
Ab 2007 wurden die schwächen aber scheinbar behoben, zumindest hört man bislang kaum von derlei problemen wie sie 2006 auftraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel R (11. August 2008)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> ... Neid der besitzlosen...


 nö überhaupt nicht  fands zuerst mal klasse und dachte wow ne weiterentwicklung vom genialem nitrous und dann bin ich damit gefahren ...und mir tat das rad nach den 2 tagen echt leid...da ich halt fahrfertig >100kg wiege und  190 cm groß bin konnte ich den schwächelnden hinerbau und den überforderten dämpfer sehr schnell spühren... nun warte ich auf das liteville 901 
Achso im park war ich damit nicht...daß das teil dafür nicht ausgelegt ist war mir sofort klar  dafür hab ich mein tomac


----------



## Onkel R (11. August 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Ab 2007 wurden die schwächen aber scheinbar behoben, zumindest hört man bislang kaum von derlei problemen wie sie 2006 auftraten.


na ja ausser bei dem testbike der "bike" 
ich denke wenn das teil etwas solider gebaut wäre und ein paar 100gr mehr "fleisch" auf den rippen hätte wärs immer noch ein gutes rad... und man sollte halt eher die allroundeigenschaften bewerben und nicht die dh oder bikparktauglichkeiten, denn gerade für hobbybiker die nicht jedes jahr nen neues bike kaufen wollen sollte das ganze auch länger haltbar sein. aber leider achten da immer noch zu viele rein aufs gewicht...


----------



## Osama bin biken (11. August 2008)

Also, ich hatte ein Nitrous SL (170mm) zum Touren und eine Nitrous 20 ( 195mm) für härtere Sachen und habe die beiden durch ein Ransom 30 ersetzt. Habe es ein wenig getuned, mit Maxle hinten, Fox 36 vorne, ein zweites Laufrad dazu, und ich kann mit dem Gerät so ziemlich alles machen, wofür ich vorher immer zwei bikes hatte. 
Wenn Du dir mal ansiehst, was dieser Bike Dauertestfahrer jedes Jahr an Schrott produziert ( das Specialized Enduro vom letzten Jahr war ja auch am Ende des Jahre fertig) würde ich diesen Tests- vollkommen Neutral bewertet- nicht die allergrößte Bedeutung beimessen.....


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. August 2008)

...wobei das speci enduro auch kein 'enduro' ist, egal wie man's sieht.


----------



## KäptnFR (11. August 2008)

ich les fast nie bike-zeitschriften...: Gabs in der "bike" auch einen schwingenbruch oder verwechselt ihr das mit dem dauertest der "Mountainbike"?


----------



## Onkel R (11. August 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> ich les fast nie bike-zeitschriften...: Gabs in der "bike" auch einen schwingenbruch oder verwechselt ihr das mit dem dauertest der "Mountainbike"?


ich galube das war son dauertestbericht ... könnte aber auch moutainbike sein...is eigendlich eh fast das gleiche... das mit den testfahreren stimmt leider.. habe mal 2 jungs von der bike/ freeride in bozen getroffen und die ham mal ihre bikes in die gondel reingeworfen... und unsere bikes sozusagen mit ihrem norco beworfen...das war nicht so nett
moutainbike "testet" ja sehr oft auf den stuttgarter trails da muss ich  als quasi stuttgarter immer schmunzeln wenn sie von "wurzelgespickten trails reden"...die " die die vorzüge des fahrweks zeigen" aber eigendlich ists dann ganz witzig wenn man auf der gleichen familienabfahrt/ teststrecke dann 5 jährige kinder mit binemajahelm ohne federung trifft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama bin biken (11. August 2008)

Nee, es war in der Freeride/ Bike. Ist auch immer der gleiche Tester der alles kaputt macht. Ich lese die Käseblätter auch nur, wenn Sie irgendwo rumliegen. 
War jedenfalls ein 2006er Carbon Ransom.


----------



## anna 92 (11. August 2008)

Hab mit dem Ransom keine wilden Sachen gemacht, keine fetten Sprünge wie auf den Fotos, im BP nur die kleinsten Drops.
Ich glaube die Lago-trails haben dem Edel-plastik den Rest gegeben


----------



## Tilo (12. August 2008)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Nee, es war in der Freeride/ Bike. Ist auch immer der gleiche Tester der alles kaputt macht. Ich lese die Käseblätter auch nur, wenn Sie irgendwo rumliegen.
> War jedenfalls ein 2006er Carbon Ransom.



Moin!

Es stand auch dabei, dass es nachdem sie auf XT Bremsen (203er hinten anstatt 180er) Scheiben, umgerüstet hatten.
Auf Seite 1 habe ich bereits dazu was geschrieben.

cu
Tilo


----------



## BermudaBoy (12. August 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> das klingt echt als ob er nen fetten DH´er aufbauen wollte. Junge, meinste nicht das da ne einfache Enduro-Führung reicht? Ich bin gerade auch dabei meins "etwas ruhiger" zu pimpen ;-)
> ... wobei ich mir iene selber bauen will, ev sogar für drei Kettenblätter, mal sehen...




welche kurbelgarnitur würdest mir den empfehlen?


----------



## KäptnFR (12. August 2008)

vielleicht gibts die auch mit 2KB +BG? Das Shimano Innenlagersystem finde ich konkurrenzlos gut, ich würd derzeit nix anderes nehmen.

Edit, Die gibts:


----------



## BermudaBoy (12. August 2008)

naja wollt eigentlich kein einziges teil von shimano verbauen  aber danke für die schnelle info


----------



## Börner1982 (12. August 2008)

BermudaBoy schrieb:


> naja wollt eigentlich kein einziges teil von shimano verbauen  aber danke für die schnelle info



.... da gibt es ne Kurbel von "CrankBrother" die einfach PORNO ist, sie ist von der Optik fast wir chrom, wobei sie ein zusammenschluss von Alu und ich glaub aus Stahl ist... Wenn du sie siehst weisst du was ich mein 

.... leider nicht billig, aber geil!!! .... und nicht von shimano


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. August 2008)

...und auch nicht so haltbar.


----------



## Börner1982 (13. August 2008)

..... okay, das klingt nicht gut! Was ist dir passiert, ich mein... das richt nach Erfahrungen

Börner


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. August 2008)

in einem englischen mtb-magazin (das qualitativ zum glück weit über den deutschen bravos liegt) haben die CB-kurbeln im vergleich mit der XTR deutlich schlechter abgeschnitten. schlechtere und weichere lager, geringere schaltpräzision, geringere lebensdauer der kettenblätter...das würde mir schon reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radfahrer92 (14. August 2008)

Hab mal eine frage so neben bei. 
Habe vor mir demnächst einen Ransom Rahmen 08 zu bestellen. Als Bremse habe ich mir die Magura Marta SL mit 180 Disc ausgesucht.
Nun wollte ich mal wissen was für eine Bremszangenbefestigung der Rahmen hat und ob ich dafür eventuell einen Adapter benötige ???


----------



## Börner1982 (16. August 2008)

HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ....

An und für sich ne gute wahl, doch haste dir mal überlegt das du für den Preis, welchen du für nen Rahmen ausgibst, das du dafür ev schon ein echt schickes komplett RANSOM bekommst!!!???!!!

Ansonsten, die Aufnahme am hinterbau ist wie jede andere auch, ich denk das das IS ist, also ein Norm maß!!! 

... zu deiner Bremsen wahl muß ich auch was sagen. Meinste nicht das ein Enduro Bike nicht unbedingt ne "CC Bremse" bekommen sollte!? Sonst ist MAGURA schon mit die Erste wahl!!!!!! 

Börner


----------



## Börner1982 (17. August 2008)

Schaut euch das mal bitte an und antwortet.... 

Danke

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350947&highlight=Kettenf%FChrung


----------



## hXcOREschloch (18. August 2008)

Die 2007 Ransom30 und 40 haben soweit ich weiß ja eine Kettenführung drauf... und auch bei den anderen Modellen gibts die Möglichkeit eine drauf zu machen ....  

...ich hab eine Point Kettenführung (für Innenlagerklemmung) zu Hause noch liegen.... hab ich heute versucht drauf zu bauen, allerdings funktionierts das dann nicht... 

Also musst du die 3 ICGS-Aufnahme-Gewinden hernehmen, die rund ums Tretlager positioniert sind für eine Kettenführung.


Ich würd mir bei meinem Ransom 40 (2006) auch gerne die KeFü drauf machen, die beim 2007 oben ist... kann mir wer sagen, welche da drauf ist? bzw. ob die auf eine XT 2008-Kurbel drauf passt?


----------



## Börner1982 (18. August 2008)

Hey,
... ich mag dich ja nicht entäuschen, aber serienmäßig ist soweit ich weiss bei keinem Ransom eine Kettenführung montiert. Wenn ich unrecht haben sollte sagt es und zeigt eine gegenargumentation via bild

Börner

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kettenfuehrung-S...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14   .... die hier wollte ich mir jetzt bestellen, was haltet ihr davon!?


----------



## factz666 (19. August 2008)

Bei meinem Ransom 30 von 2007 war die Blackspire Stinger bei Kauf montiert.


----------



## hXcOREschloch (19. August 2008)

hab ichs doch gewußt... 

bringt die auch was?


----------



## Börner1982 (19. August 2008)

factz666 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Ransom 30 von 2007 war die Blackspire Stinger bei Kauf montiert.




Hay, 
war des den serienmäßig verbaut, oder hat der Händler deines vertraun´s dieses echt hilfreiche Element verbaut?!? Aber genau an setwas habe ich auch gedacht, wenn es denn gut funktioniert, 
also... lasst mal hören, ich bitte um Erfahrungsberichte!!!!

Tendenziel ist das ja das gleiche vom aufbau wie dieses,  
(  http://cgi.ebay.de/Kettenfuehrung-S...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14  ) 
oder???????

Börner


----------



## BermudaBoy (19. August 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ... ich mag dich ja nicht entäuschen, aber serienmäßig ist soweit ich weiss bei keinem Ransom eine Kettenführung montiert. Wenn ich unrecht haben sollte sagt es und zeigt eine gegenargumentation via bild
> 
> Börner
> ...




http://freeride.bike-magazin.de/fmo/freeride_artikel/show.php3?id=847&nodeid=15

laut dem Bericht über das Ransom hier war 2007 eine Schaltbare Kettenführung montiert



Werd mir selber etz denk ich mal den Rahmen vom Scott Ransom 2009 holen da mir der optisch gut gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (19. August 2008)

Hmm, 
der Bock sieht echt klasse aus, keine frage!!!!! Ich für meinen teil mag aber die Tatsache das mein Ransom 20´07 einen CARBON Rahmen hat der auch nach carbon ausschaut!

Ich werde mir jetzt erstmal die Kettenführung bestellen... ;-) 

Hat noch wer nen Rockring den er loswerden möchte, ich such da noch einen!?!

Börner


----------



## headnut230288 (20. August 2008)

Mal so theoretisch

isses möglich am Ransom 08 auch en anderen dämpfer zu verbauen als nur den Equalizer, oder braucht mer da extra zubehör oder geht des grundsätzlich nicht


----------



## hXcOREschloch (20. August 2008)

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter....
http://www.downhill-board.com/46872-marzocchi-roco-rc-wc.html


----------



## KäptnFR (20. August 2008)

headnut230288 schrieb:


> Mal so theoretisch
> 
> isses möglich am Ransom 08 auch en anderen dämpfer zu verbauen als nur den Equalizer, oder braucht mer da extra zubehör oder geht des grundsätzlich nicht


das geht nicht nur theoretisch, sonder auch praktisch. Lies mal auf seite 6 dieses Themas hier...

Aber sei gewarnt: wenn du den equalizer ausbaust bekommst du probleme mit der forumspolizei, die anklage lautet: "das geht am konzept ransom vorbei"
Zuviel Individualismus ist auch wirklich nervig, schwimm gefälligst mit dem strom und verhalte dich ruhig. völlig richtig daß sowas sonst mit mindestens 3 monaten bikeverbot geahndet wird


----------



## cos75 (20. August 2008)

In der Bikebravo hab ich ein Bild von einem 2009er(?) Ransom mit RS Monarch Dämpfer gesehen.


----------



## headnut230288 (20. August 2008)

danke für die schnelle antwort, 

sieht mer mal wieder, die ransom fahrer sin die besten ; )

und des war  ja nur rein theoretisch aus wissensgeilheit
würde niemals mein Ransom Zerstören wollen, immerhin schraub ich meiner freundin ja auch kein bein ab um en neues dran zu machen ; )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (24. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
hat jemand von euch interesse an meine erst drei mal gefahrenen SingleTrack CAMO Felgen?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/130572/cat/22

MfG Börner


----------



## Börner1982 (24. August 2008)

.... na, was denkt ihr ....


----------



## headnut230288 (24. August 2008)

Ich hab auch nochmal ne frage, un bevor ich dumm sterben muss.......

Bei meinem Ransom klappert die Kassette wie blöd, ich kann se auch von hand leicht hin un her bewegen.
So und da dacht ich mir, bevor ich wieder( wie so oft schon) was falsches anzieh oder mach, frag ich mal lieber nach.
Also wie bekomm ich die am besten fest. Brauch ich da spezial werkzeug.
Ich hatte des Hinterrad schon rausgebaut, da war ne mutter vor der kassette die hab ich mal ein klein bisjen rein gedreht, aber dan hat die bremse schliffen wie sau.
Also was muss ich machen, weil ich mach bestimmt was falsch.
und achja , die mutter hab ich wieder zurückgedreht.

danke schon mal im vorraus, und wer rechtschreibfehler findet, darf se behalten ; )


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. August 2008)

welcher laufradsatz? evtl. crossmax?


----------



## Osama bin biken (25. August 2008)

headnut230288 schrieb:


> Mal so theoretisch
> 
> isses möglich am Ransom 08 auch en anderen dämpfer zu verbauen als nur den Equalizer, oder braucht mer da extra zubehör oder geht des grundsätzlich nicht



Also grundsätzlich kann man einen anderen Dämpfer einbauen - bin gerade in den Dolomiten einem Ransom mit DHX 5 Air begegnet. Über das Pro Pedal konnte man das Wipen relativ gut unterdrücken und der Dämpfer rubbelt auch nicht so wie der Equalizer - allerdings kann Dir das Ein- und Ausschalten des Pro Pedals einen Finger kosten, wenn Du´s während der Fahrt machst. An den Hebel am Lenker kommt das nicht heran....


----------



## _mike_ (25. August 2008)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> ......und der Dämpfer rubbelt auch nicht so wie der Equalizer



Also das mit dem Rubbeln lässt mich net los 
Am Anfang hatte ich das nicht, dann rubbelte es und ich bekam den Dämpfer getauscht. Die ersten paar tausend hm war alles gut, aber nun rubbelts wieder  
Das das bauartbedingt an der Lippendichtung liegen soll mag sein, nur warum ist es dann bei neuen Dämpfern nicht auch? 
Kann evtl. ein spezielles Schmiermittel helfen (Teflönl brungt nix)?


----------



## Tilo (26. August 2008)

headnut230288 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nochmal ne frage, un bevor ich dumm sterben muss.......
> 
> Bei meinem Ransom klappert die Kassette wie blöd, ich kann se auch von hand leicht hin un her bewegen.
> So und da dacht ich mir, bevor ich wieder( wie so oft schon) was falsches anzieh oder mach, frag ich mal lieber nach.
> ...



......mangels Wartung, haben sich die Kassette und die Kontermuttern der Achse gelöst.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Tilo (26. August 2008)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Rubbeln lässt mich net los
> Am Anfang hatte ich das nicht, dann rubbelte es und ich bekam den Dämpfer getauscht. Die ersten paar tausend hm war alles gut, aber nun rubbelts wieder
> Das das bauartbedingt an der Lippendichtung liegen soll mag sein, nur warum ist es dann bei neuen Dämpfern nicht auch?
> Kann evtl. ein spezielles Schmiermittel helfen (Teflönl brungt nix)?



........paar Tausend Höhenmeter? Definiere bitte.
1 Jahr, 5000km?

cu
Tilo


----------



## _mike_ (26. August 2008)

Tilo schrieb:


> ........paar Tausend Höhenmeter? Definiere bitte.
> 1 Jahr, 5000km?
> 
> cu
> Tilo



20.000hm, 8 Tage


----------



## Tilo (26. August 2008)

_mike_ schrieb:


> 20.000hm, 8 Tage



.....Zugstufe ganz öffnen, langsam ein-u. ausfedern, und?
Zugstufe fasst ganz schliessen, langsam e.u.a. und?

cu
Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (26. August 2008)

Tilo schrieb:


> .....Zugstufe ganz öffnen, langsam ein-u. ausfedern, und?
> Zugstufe fasst ganz schliessen, langsam e.u.a. und?
> 
> cu
> Tilo



Kein Unterschied, rubbelt immer


----------



## Osama bin biken (26. August 2008)

... meiner auch. Man bekommt´s mit Brunox ein wenig in den Griff aber nicht sehr erfolgreich.....


----------



## hXcOREschloch (26. August 2008)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Am Anfang hatte ich das nicht, dann rubbelte es und ich bekam den Dämpfer getauscht. Die ersten paar tausend hm war alles gut, aber nun rubbelts wieder
> Das das bauartbedingt an der Lippendichtung liegen soll mag sein, nur warum ist es dann bei neuen Dämpfern nicht auch?


Das war bei meinem alten Equalizer nicht, aber seit ich den neuen (bzw. neuere Version) vor ein paar Wochen bekommen habe, ist das lustigerweise bei mir auch...


----------



## headnut230288 (27. August 2008)

Also mein Equalizer funktioniert (noch) ohne Probleme,is ja auch erst 5 Monate alt.
Des mit dem Dämpfertausch war nur so ne Idee, weil ich wissen wollte obs geht.

Hmmm mangels Wartung,....Ich glaubs net, weil ich hab mein Fahrrad eigentlich schon lieb.Aber es kann ja auch sein, aber was hab ich dan falsch gewartet. Und die größere Frage is wie bekomm ich des wieder fest.Ich bin noch relativ neu auf dem ganzen gebiet,weil ich früher ein recht einfach gestricktes wartungsfreies rad gefahren bin, deswegen bin ich in der höheren materie noch a weng grün hinter den ohren =P

Naja schonmal danke für die Hilfe, weil des geklapper NERVT ohne ende, un ich will net das meine Freundin irgendwann den geist aufgibt,wegen der kassette


----------



## factz666 (27. August 2008)

headnut230288, welche Kassette fährst du?


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. August 2008)

und nochmal meine frage: um welchen laufradsatz handelt es sich?


----------



## ransomrider (27. August 2008)

Ich habe nochmal ne Frage zum Hauptlager:
Meine Kettenstrebe war gebrochen und heute konnte ich mein Bike wieder abholen. Jetzt ist aber das Problem, dass das Hauptlager Spiel hat. Eigentlich hätte ich auch die neue Achse erhalten sollen.
Nun wollte ich fragen ob und wie ich das Hauptlager wieder spielfrei montieren kann, zumindest bis ich die neue Achse habe?

Gruss


----------



## Börner1982 (27. August 2008)

????????????????????????????

Kein plan, hört sich aber echt nicht gut an, wielange dauerte der austausch vom "bruchstück"!? 

Proplem 1:
Mein problem nach der heutigen ausfahrt ist das A T A meiner MZ Allmountain 2 sl Nach ner ruppigen abfahrt oder nach einer weile ohne beanspruchung fährt sich die Gabel selbst ein  

Was kann ich tun, bzw gibt es überhaupt eine lösung?


Problem 2:
Mein -Ransom 20 (carbon) knackt- wenn ich die hi.bremse zieh. Im stand und  inzwischen auch beim fahren. Ich fahre die Magura Louise 180er Scheiben, wobei alle Schrauben nachgezogen bzw kontrolliert sind... 
Kennt ihr das "Problem"?!?

Börner


----------



## headnut230288 (28. August 2008)

Bei mir sinds noch alles die Serienteile vom 40er 08

Also:
Kassette: Shimano CS-HG 50-9 11-32T
Hinterradnabe: Shimano FH-M525 Disc
Felge:Alexrims SX-44 Disc 32h

Will des ganze ja nur festziehen, nur habs schonmal probiert und da hat die bremse danach geschliffen wie sau, deswegen denk ich ich hab was falsch gemacht.Hab dan alles wieder in die ausgangspostion gebracht.Also was muss ich tun.???????????????????

Schönen Donnerstag noch (bald is wochenende =) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilo (28. August 2008)

headnut230288 schrieb:


> Bei mir sinds noch alles die Serienteile vom 40er 08
> 
> Also:
> Kassette: Shimano CS-HG 50-9 11-32T
> ...



.......lass es machen, bevor du es kaputt machst.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Tilo (28. August 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> ????????????????????????????
> 
> Kein plan, hört sich aber echt nicht gut an, wielange dauerte der austausch vom "bruchstück"!?
> 
> ...




........gibts einen neuen Verstellknopf mit fesstem Raster.

Lager und Scheiben schmieren (Sitzstrebe / Schwinge).

cu
Tilo


----------



## Tilo (28. August 2008)

ransomrider schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal ne Frage zum Hauptlager:
> Meine Kettenstrebe war gebrochen und heute konnte ich mein Bike wieder abholen. Jetzt ist aber das Problem, dass das Hauptlager Spiel hat. Eigentlich hätte ich auch die neue Achse erhalten sollen.
> Nun wollte ich fragen ob und wie ich das Hauptlager wieder spielfrei montieren kann, zumindest bis ich die neue Achse habe?
> 
> Gruss



.........wurde wohl nicht richtig montiert, sonst hätte es ja kein Spiel.
Brings zurück.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Börner1982 (28. August 2008)

Tilo schrieb:


> ........gibts einen neuen Verstellknopf mit fesstem Raster.
> 
> Lager und Scheiben schmieren (Sitzstrebe / Schwinge).
> 
> ...



Lager ist nachvollziehbar, aber Scheibe / n schmieren


----------



## Tilo (28. August 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Lager ist nachvollziehbar, aber Scheibe / n schmieren



.....die Kunststoffscheiben (decken die Lager ab) zwischen Drehpunkt der Kettenstrebe / Sitzstrebe.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Börner1982 (28. August 2008)

Alles klar,


jetzt noch etwas anderes, wie sieht es aus wenn ich nen 1,5" Steuersatz in unser geliebtes Ransom verbauen möcht... läuft das ...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilo (28. August 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Alles klar,
> 
> 
> jetzt noch etwas anderes, wie sieht es aus wenn ich nen 1,5" Steuersatz in unser geliebtes Ransom verbauen möcht... läuft das ...?



............nix da.
Warum? Mess nach -

cu
Tilo


----------



## Börner1982 (28. August 2008)

War nur so ne idee, 
wiel ich ein günstiges angebot für ne Domain bekommen hab, aber das hat sich ja jetzt erledigt!

Ich war dann gerade nochmal bei nem SCOTT Händler wegen dem "knacken" welches vom Rahmen kommt. Er meinte das es desöfteren nach krzer Zeit auftreten kann. 
Der Übeltäter ist-sind die Kugellager vorn an der Schwingenbefestigung. Das ist das "kleine Finger dicke" Lager wo die untere Schwinge am Rahmen befestigt ist. Diese sind mit je einer Schraube um den "Lagerbolzen" verschraubt... naja, jedenfalls sind da wohl neue / wartungs armere auf dem Markt und werden ohne kosten an mich weiter gegeben sodass ich sie tauschen kann, Gott sei Dank!!!


----------



## MarkusTrovato (28. August 2008)

hi bikers

wo kann man den einen neuen  Scott Equalizer TC  Dämpfer käuflich erwerben?

grüßle Markus


----------



## Börner1982 (28. August 2008)

Grüß dich, 

soetwas schönes suchst du also, fährst wohl keine "Ransau" ,hmm?! 

Den Dänpfer bekommste bei mir wenn du mir 650,- Überweist...

 Börner


----------



## hXcOREschloch (29. August 2008)

ich verkauf ihn dir billiger! 
Meine Version ist erst ein paar Wochen alt, und hat noch keine 100km...


----------



## KäptnFR (29. August 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Problem 2:
> Mein -Ransom 20 (carbon) knackt-


hast du ein 06er ransom?
Kontrollier mal deinen hauptrahmen an der stelle wo er dem kollegen hier gerissen ist...


----------



## Börner1982 (29. August 2008)

Hay,

nee, ich habe ein 2007er und an der Stelle ist es wie am ersten Tag! 

Ich werde gleich mal das Lager raus nehmen und neu fetten....

Börner


----------



## Börner1982 (29. August 2008)

hXcOREschloch schrieb:


> ich verkauf ihn dir billiger!
> Meine Version ist erst ein paar Wochen alt, und hat noch keine 100km...



Wenn ich diesen "Wunder-Dämpfer" verkaufen wollte würde muß man echt ne etwas höhere summe zahlen da er einfach so gut wie einzigartig ist!!!
Dh. qualität und inovation hat seinen Preis, bisher bin ich auch super zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer, also von daher... PS: Was kostet er denn bei SCOTT ???

Börner


----------



## Tilo (29. August 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesen "Wunder-Dämpfer" verkaufen wollte würde muß man echt ne etwas höhere summe zahlen da er einfach so gut wie einzigartig ist!!!
> Dh. qualität und inovation hat seinen Preis, bisher bin ich auch super zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer, also von daher... PS: Was kostet er denn bei SCOTT ???
> 
> Börner



........1000 Euro.

cu
Tilo


----------



## MarkusTrovato (29. August 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Grüß dich,
> 
> soetwas schönes suchst du also, fährst wohl keine "Ransau" ,hmm?!
> 
> ...



hi 
nein ich fahre keine ransau, ich werd nen 
HIHGSPEED 2 fahren

keine Ahnung was er kostet, im Bikeshop haben sie mich nur dumm angeguckt

grüßle Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Undertaker73 (30. August 2008)

Hallo Jungs!
Ich fliege am Montag mit meinem Ransom zum Gardasee!
Ich habe gehört man sollte die Luft beim Fliegen aus den Reifen lassen!
Wie sieht es mit dem Dämpfer aus??
Kann ich meinen Equalizer komplett entlüften??
Oder kann ich einfach den Druck absenken!??
Das Problem mit dem Druckausgleich im Frachtraum gab es doch nur früher oder???
Ansonsten würde mein Yorkshireterrier nach dem Flug doch aussehen wie eine schwangere Elchkuh!!!!!
Ich habe einfach Angst dass der Equalizer durch den hohen Luftdruch undicht wird!!!???


----------



## mindcrusher (31. August 2008)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!
> Ich fliege am Montag mit meinem Ransom zum Gardasee!
> Ich habe gehört man sollte die Luft beim Fliegen aus den Reifen lassen!
> Wie sieht es mit dem Dämpfer aus??
> ...



Also da musst du dir keine gedanken machen, weil der kabinendruck auch der selbe im Frachtraum ist und der liegt bei 2800m, und viele waren mit ihrem bike schon über 3000m radeln ohne das was geplatzt ist. aber es ist trotzdem ratsam den dämpferdruck um die hälfte zu senken nur zur sicherheit, man weis ja nie, ob nicht doch mal der druck abfällt.
Also viel spass am Gardasee!


----------



## Börner1982 (31. August 2008)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!
> Ich fliege am Montag mit meinem Ransom zum Gardasee!
> Ich habe gehört man sollte die Luft beim Fliegen aus den Reifen lassen!
> Wie sieht es mit dem Dämpfer aus??
> ...



Ich versinke vor N E I D !!!!!!!!!!!! Viel spass und mach schhöne bilder !!!!!


----------



## Börner1982 (1. September 2008)

So Leute, 

kleine info meiner bemühungen mein bike "knack-frei" zu bekommen. Leider hat es bei mir nicht an meine Hinterbaubefestigung gelegen. Ich habe heute den Bolzen/Stift, der mir von Scott ohne mucken soford geschickt wurde eingebaut und all die kleinen Lager- Bolzen rund um unser "Dämpfer-Wunder" sorgfältig gereinigt und neu gefettet... wie gesagt, leider ohne erfolg. Das knacken ist nach wie vor da wenn ich die hi. bremse zieh und mich auf dem bike nach vo. und hi. bewege, leider!!!
Morgen möcht ich dann die nächste Option überprüfen... den hinterbau im ganzen. Alle Lagerung mit Bremsenbefestigung... ev. versteckt es sich ja da, das nervige knacken!!!

...also, wenn wer noch ne idee oder ähnliches mitgemacht hat, ich höre!!!!!!

Nochmal zur info, ich fahre ein Ransom 20 Bj.2007, bis auf die Bremse ist alles sogut wie im Origenal Zustand... 

Mit fetten Grüßen aus dem 

Teutoburger Land,

Börner


----------



## sunabar (2. September 2008)

Wenn du Hope Floating Bremsscheiben fährst knacken die.


----------



## KXF250 (2. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin am Kauf eines Ransom 30/08 (oder Trek EX9). 

Kurz zu den aktuellen Überlegungen:

Ich bin vor 2 Wochen ein Trek Fuel EX9 fürs WE zum testen gefahren. Viel bergauf, aber auch knackige Trails wieder runter. Das Bike hat mir sehr gut gefallen und ich war sehr zufrieden. 
Fürs Testbike Trek würde ich um die Sfr. 3300.-- (2010) zahlen. 

Unterdessen bin ich in einem weiteren Shop gewesen, mich beraten lassen und das Ransom gefahren. Ich erhalte dort das Ransom für den gleichen Preis...

Wo mich sonst das Ransom überzeugt (Verwindungssteifigkeit, Geometrie, Federung), bleiben doch aktuelle Zweifel bei den Bremsen. Das Trek verfügte über Avid Juicy 7. Dort gefiel mir der verstellbare Bremspunkt, den ich gerne ohne Spiel (Leerlauf) habe.
Die Bremsen auf dem Ransom sind insofern nicht überzeugend gewesen, das das Bike noch niegefahren wurde und sie zuerst wohl eingebremst werden müssen, sie sind aber nach wie vor nicht einstellbar.

Wie ist die Talas im Vergleich zur Marzocchi?
Verwindung? Ansprechverhalten, Unterhalt?

Grundlegend bin ich faszinierter vom Ransom, die Pluspunkte des Trek liegen bei den Komponenten und der Talas sowie dem leichteren Gewicht.

Was sind eure Meinungen dazu? Ich weiss, das die beiden Bikes nicht exakt im gleichen Einsatzgebiet zuhause sind.  

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Börner1982 (2. September 2008)

sunabar schrieb:


> Wenn du Hope Floating Bremsscheiben fährst knacken die.



 Juppppiiiiiii

Ich habe es hinbekommen und der nervige knack-sound ist weg!!! Gott sei dank, ich fahre keine HOPE sondern ne schöne Magura Louise carbon, wenn Carbon dann doch überall ...
Ich habe jetzt hinten beide Lager vom hinterbau schön gereinigt und ordentlich gefettet... außerdem meine Bremsbefestigung demontiert und auch schön gefettet beim befestigen... 
 Sprich, wer gut schmiert, der gut fährt   

Soweit so gut, jetzt muß ich nur noch das mit meiner AllMountain sl hinbekommen, aber das geht bestimmt auch irgendwie...!!!

Börner


----------



## Jussi (2. September 2008)

Hat jemand noch mehr Bilder vom 2009er Scott Ransom 10?
Das geht ja mal in eine ganz andere Richtung als alle vorherigen 10er. Also mit Hammerschmitt statt Umwerfer......
Und kann es sein das die Kettenstreben stabiler ausschauen als die Jahre zuvor oder täuscht das Bild von Scott?

Gruß Chris


----------



## DaBoom (3. September 2008)

Schau mal auf der Scott Homepage


Die 2009er Bikes sind schon online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (3. September 2008)

KXF250 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich bin am Kauf eines Ransom 30/08 (oder Trek EX9).



Wäre das neue Trek Remedy da nicht der adäquatere Vergleichspartner (heimst derzeit sehr viele Lobdudeleien ein) ?


----------



## Dude1979 (3. September 2008)

Hallo ...

Verkaufe ein nagelneues Ransom 10 2008 in der Größe M. Das Ganze ist in der Rubrik "Kleinanzeigen" näher beschrieben. Angebote bitte per PM.


----------



## Jussi (3. September 2008)

@DaBoom
Die Fotos oder das Foto sind klar die kenn ich schon andere eben!

Und weiß keiner bescheid über die Kettenstreben???


----------



## BermudaBoy (3. September 2008)

werd mir das neue ransom mal dieses wochenende auf der eurobike anschauen ^^


----------



## tatio (3. September 2008)

Hallo allerseits
Habe mir vor drei Tagen ein neues Scott Ransom 20 gekauft.
Als erstes fiel mir die Schwergängigkeit der Federgabel auf. Es traten Fett bzw Schmierstoffreste aus, vielleicht war es aber auch Gabelöl. Mein Händler sagt so etwas wäre normal und die Schwergängigkeit würde sich legen da am anfang die Gummis sehr stramm sein.
Heute wollte ich dann den Dämpfer "Equalizer" aufpumpen bzw den Luftdruck kontrollieren. Nach dem ersten versuch entwich die Gesamte Luft. Dann habe ich nochmal angesetzt um wieder Luft reinzukriegen und hatte anschließend den Ventilkopf samt Gewinde in der Aufnahme der Pumpe hängen.
Also Dämpfer im Arsch, meine Stimmung auch. Wieder zum Händler, Ergebnis steht noch aus. Hoffe das Scott das auf Kulanz bzw Garantie richtet.Sonst bin ich restlos bedient.
Das mein Sattel sich unter Belastung nach hinten/unten wegdrückt ist da nur noch ein nebensächliches Problem.
Ach so gefahren bin ich aber auch schon mal und das war ein gutes Gefühl.
Hat einer von Euch so was schon mal erlebt und was erwartet mich wohl sonst noch.


----------



## headnut230288 (4. September 2008)

Das mit dem abgeschraubten Ventilkopf, war bei mir kurz nach erhalt des bikes genau das gleiche, jedoch meinte man bei mir in der Werkstatt das man den Kopf wieder mit einem Ventilschlüssel (erhältlich in jedem gut sortierten Bike - Bzw Autofachgeschäft) wieder fest drehen kann, des haben die dan auch gemacht, und seid 5 monaten und etlichem male Pumpe drauf Pumpe runter hat sich noch nichts gelöst, also denk ich mal damit kann man das problem beheben soweit mein Werkstatt-fuzzi rechthatte,

Sehen uns auf der Eurobike ; )

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilo (4. September 2008)

tatio schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits
> Habe mir vor drei Tagen ein neues Scott Ransom 20 gekauft.
> Als erstes fiel mir die Schwergängigkeit der Federgabel auf. Es traten Fett bzw Schmierstoffreste aus, vielleicht war es aber auch Gabelöl. Mein Händler sagt so etwas wäre normal und die Schwergängigkeit würde sich legen da am anfang die Gummis sehr stramm sein.
> Heute wollte ich dann den Dämpfer "Equalizer" aufpumpen bzw den Luftdruck kontrollieren. Nach dem ersten versuch entwich die Gesamte Luft. Dann habe ich nochmal angesetzt um wieder Luft reinzukriegen und hatte anschließend den Ventilkopf samt Gewinde in der Aufnahme der Pumpe hängen.
> ...



............wenns Anfangs Fett aus der Gabel drückt ist das normal. Ebenso das sie etwas hakelig/schwer läuft (trotzdem besser die Einstellung prüfen).
In den Dichtungen ist eine Fettpackung, die sich langsam rausarbeitet.
Die Standrohre sollten immer etwas "feucht" sein, trocken ist der Tod der Dichtungen (nix Brunox o.ä.).

Dämpfer ist nicht kaputt.
Wenn sich das Ventil mitsamt dem Einsatz aus dem Dämpfer-Gehäuse gelöst hat, lässt sich dieses wieder einschrauben.
Hierzu das Ventil mittels Ventilausdreher rausdrehen, dann den Einsatz von Hand ins Gehäuse einführen (etwas ölen), ein paar Umdrehungen rein und den Rest mit einem 3er Inbusschlüssel vorsichtig fesstziehen.
In dem Einsatz ist nämlich ein Innensechkant (einfach mal durchschauen). Anschließend das Ventil wieder im Einsatz befestigen.
Dann auf Full Modus stellen, die Positivkammer auf den gewünschten Luftdruck befüllen, als nächstes die Negativkammer mit dem gleichen Druck. Mehr ist das nicht.

NIE PROBIEREN EINZUFEDERN SOLANGE DER PUMPENSCHLAUCH AUF DEM NEGATIVVENTIL BESFESSTIGT IST! SONST BRICHT ES AB!

Hab ich noch was vergessen zu erwähnen? 
Wühl dich mal durch den Thread durch, da sollte ich schon einmal den Befüllvorgang des Dämpfers und die korrekte Bedienung der Pumpe beschrieben haben.

Sattelgestellklemmung fesster anziehen .

cu 
Tilo


----------



## robby_wood (4. September 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> War nur so ne idee,
> wiel ich ein günstiges angebot für ne Domain bekommen hab, aber das hat sich ja jetzt erledigt!
> 
> Ich war dann gerade nochmal bei nem SCOTT Händler wegen dem "knacken" welches vom Rahmen kommt. Er meinte das es desöfteren nach krzer Zeit auftreten kann.
> Der Übeltäter ist-sind die Kugellager vorn an der Schwingenbefestigung. Das ist das "kleine Finger dicke" Lager wo die untere Schwinge am Rahmen befestigt ist. Diese sind mit je einer Schraube um den "Lagerbolzen" verschraubt... naja, jedenfalls sind da wohl neue / wartungs armere auf dem Markt und werden ohne kosten an mich weiter gegeben sodass ich sie tauschen kann, Gott sei Dank!!!



Kann zufällig jemand dieses neue Teil als Foto posten am besten noch mit der Scott Bestellnummer. Ist bei der Lagerbuches ja auch so gemacht worden. Mit dieser Angabe, kann man nämlich beim Händler seines Vertrauens so ein Tei bestellen.

Wäre nett.


----------



## Börner1982 (4. September 2008)

Also, 

die Austauschbuchse untem vom "Hauptlager" Wird von Scott ohne weiteres ersetzt... das ging ganz fix, Er (der Händler meines vertrauen´s) hat da angerufen und den Scott Leuten gesagt was er braucht. Somit war das ohne weiteres erledigt, Scott ist in dieser hinsicht echt lobenswert und super fix!!!
Da ich "dummerweise" ,  ... wie man´s nimmt, das Teil ohne vorher ein bild davon gemacht zu haben bereits schon eingebaut habe, kann ich euch nur nochmal eine Skizze davon aufmalen und versuchen das hier rein zu laden... 


MfG Börner


Was haltet ihr von der    "D U R O L U X  von SR Suntour"Sie hat echt verdammt gute anlagen und kretiken wenn man so die Erfahrungsberichte liest!!!


----------



## Börner1982 (5. September 2008)

So.... 

hier sollte jetzt alles zu sehen sein was "Glücklich" machen kann

Zur Beschreibung gibt es jetzt noch nen kleinen Satz:

"Von den Lagern sind 2 im Lieferumfang!"
"Der FührungsBolzen ist 1x im Lieferumfang!"
"Die Hülsen (2x) sind vom "altem" FührungsBolzen und es wird 1x für dan "neuen" FührungsBolzen benötigt!"

Sonst noch fragen?

PS: Die Lager braucht ihr bestimmt nicht tauschen, aber das seht ihr dann schon!!! 
!!!!!!!!!! Wer gut schmiert, der gut fährt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hXcOREschloch (5. September 2008)

Börner, welche Kettenführung, und welchen Lenker hast du denn da bei dir verbaut?


----------



## Börner1982 (5. September 2008)

Hallo....

Kettenführung "Stinger" 15 ebay und Rockring von Truvativ(lackiert!!!), schick,neee?!  Der Lenker ist von SCOTT, es sind nur weisse SPANK Griffe verbaut.

MfG Börner


----------



## robby_wood (5. September 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> So....
> 
> hier sollte jetzt alles zu sehen sein was "Glücklich" machen kann
> 
> ...



Ja, hätte da noch folgende Frage: Hab es mal nachgeprüft, die Achse, im Foto als "Main pivot axle set 210426-222" beschrieben, habe ich schon.

Die 2 Lager nicht. Passen die alten Lager, oder wofür braucht man die? Sind die ggf. auch besser als die alten?


----------



## Börner1982 (5. September 2008)

robby_wood schrieb:


> Ja, hätte da noch folgende Frage: Hab es mal nachgeprüft, die Achse, im Foto als "Main pivot axle set 210426-222" beschrieben, habe ich schon.
> 
> Die 2 Lager nicht. Passen die alten Lager, oder wofür braucht man die? Sind die ggf. auch besser als die alten?



Hmm, 

das mußt du für dich entscheiden. Industrielager sind Industrielager, wenn´s läuft ist es gut und wenn nicht, tausche ich es...!!! Für mich war die Entscheidung ganz einfach!!! Bei mir waren die Lager noch in nem 1a zustand!!! Weshalb dann tauschen?! Ach ja, die Lager bekommste auch in jedem guten Werkzeugladen!!!


Also, den rest mußt du-ihr für euch selbst entscheiden, ich mein wenn du nen Lagerpresse hast, dann tausche sie ruhig. Aber wenn du das dicht hast mußt du die Lager rausschlagen und was mega wichtig ist, GERADE wieder rein pressen!!! Haste keine Lagerpresse oder ähnliches gerät um sowas genau hin zubekommen kannste ev deinen Rahmen schrotten!!!!!!!! Also vorsicht bitte....!!!!!

MfG Börner


----------



## Börner1982 (7. September 2008)

Hay jungs...

Ich brauche wie es scheint ein neues Tretlager, jetzt meine Fragen... 
1. Einbaulange? (Ich fahre eine Stinger KettenfÃ¼hrung, sie ist mit untem Lager verschraubt)
2. Kann ich jedes TLager mit jeder Kurbel fahren, ich fahre noch die FSA Moto
3. Hat jemand was passendes gÃ¼nstig abzugeben??? (ich wollt nicht Ã¼ber 40 â¬ gehen!!!)

... bietet mir mal alles an!!!

MfG

BÃ¶rner


----------



## Undertaker73 (9. September 2008)

Hi Leute!
Bin vom Gardasee zurück!
War mal wieder eine extrem geile Woche. Der Flug war überhaupt kein Problem!
Das Bike hat alles klaglos überstanden.Der Shuttleservice vom Flughafen Verona nach Riva auch überhaupt kein Problem.
Wenn irgendjemand mal fragen bezüglich einer Flugreise zum Gardasee hat, kann er mich gerne antriggern,da es im gesamten Forum kaum Geschichten über Flugreisen sowie Biketransfer gibt!!
Werde demnächst mal ein paar Bilder einstellen!
So Long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (9. September 2008)

Was habt ihr für Kettenführungen auf euren Ransom´s mit drei Kettenblätter?
Die Heim 3 Guide kenn ich allerdings ist diese wohl schwerer zu finden als Gold!!
Also alles Posten!

Mfg Chris


----------



## Börner1982 (10. September 2008)

Jussi schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für Kettenführungen auf euren Ransom´s mit drei Kettenblätter?
> Die Heim 3 Guide kenn ich allerdings ist diese wohl schwerer zu finden als Gold!!
> Also alles Posten!
> 
> Mfg Chris



http://cgi.ebay.de/Kettenfuehrung-S...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

.... Schau dir diese mal an, ich fahre sie auf meinem Ransom 20 mit zwei Kettenblättern und kann nur ein fettes lob dazu abgeben!!!


----------



## factz666 (10. September 2008)

Ich bin nicht unbedingt zufrieden mit der Stinger. Die Kette hat es schon ein paar Mal zwischen Kettenstrebe und Bashguard eingeklemmt. Meistens beim Schalten(auf das kleine Blatt), aber fragt mich nicht wie...


----------



## Dude1979 (10. September 2008)

Hallo ...

Ich verkaufe ein nagelneues Ransom 10 2008 und habe nun Bilder eingestellt. Link befindet sich im linken Bereich meiner Signatur unter "Bikemarkt" ...


----------



## 29erpete (10. September 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem das Schaltwerk von meinem Ransom 20 ins Hinterrad gekommen ist und somit Ausfallende/Schaltauge und das Schaltwerk demoliert ist, hätt ich folgende Fragen:

Wo bekommt man ein passendes Ausfallende? Bei schaltauge.com gibts nur beide Seiten zusammen um 35, k.A. ob das Originalteile sind.

Muss das Schaltwerk X.9 unbedingt einen langen Käfig haben oder reicht medium wie z.B. das X.0 beim Ransom 10 aus 2008?

danke,
Peter


----------



## Tilo (10. September 2008)

29erpete schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem das Schaltwerk von meinem Ransom 20 ins Hinterrad gekommen ist und somit Ausfallende/Schaltauge und das Schaltwerk demoliert ist, hätt ich folgende Fragen:
> 
> ...



........IDS Ausfallenden (für Schnellspanner) bekommst du bei jedem Scott Händler.
Kosten (links/rechts): 34,95

Schaltwerk kannst du auch ein medium cage nehmen.
Aufpassen, dass die Kette lang genug ist, damits dir bei Schräglauf (vorne grosses Blatt/hinten grosses Ritzel) diese nicht abreißt.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Osama bin biken (10. September 2008)

Jussi schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für Kettenführungen auf euren Ransom´s mit drei Kettenblätter?
> Die Heim 3 Guide kenn ich allerdings ist diese wohl schwerer zu finden als Gold!!
> Also alles Posten!
> 
> Mfg Chris



Hau mal den Andy von Andy´s bikes und Parts in Sulzberg an. ( WWW. anbipa.de) - Der hat jetzt eine eigene schaltbare 3 Fach Kettenführung konstruiert, die er mir auch an mein Ransom bauen mag - sollte also passen. Andy ist auch hier im Forum - glaube unter Anbipa. Macht einen guten Eindruck das ding und kostet auch nicht so viel. 
Sag´ihm viele Grüße von mir, wenn Du ihn kontaktest.

Gruß  Benny


----------



## Börner1982 (11. September 2008)

factz666 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht unbedingt zufrieden mit der Stinger. Die Kette hat es schon ein paar Mal zwischen Kettenstrebe und Bashguard eingeklemmt. Meistens beim Schalten(auf das kleine Blatt), aber fragt mich nicht wie...



Hallöle zusammen, 

ich meinen Fall habe die Stinger-Kettenfürung noch nicht wieder missen müssen. Es mag ja etwas komisch klingen, aber wenn du deinen Umwerfer richtig einstellst sollte dir das Problem mit dem Kettenabsprung zwischen Bashguard und Kettenblatt kein problem darstellen!!! Anders kann ich mir dieses abspringen nicht erklären... 
Dann habe ich mir jetzt mal gedanken zu meiner Origenal-Umlenkrolle gemacht... und habe nem Freund eine etwas "breitere" Rolle in Auftrag gegeben. Der möchte mir jetzt eine aus nem härteren Kunststoff "drehen" sodas ich auch mit 3 Kettenblättern auf ne Tour aufbrechen kann 
Zur zeit fahre ich das origenal 22 Kettenblatt mit nem 38 austausch Kettenblatt. Damit kann man auch alles fahren was so im Wald vorkommt 

MfG Börner


----------



## Jussi (11. September 2008)

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!
@Börner du fährst die Stinger auf 2 Blättern denke auch das sie dort gut funktioniert, aber auch auf 3?? Muß ich wohl testen!

@Osama bin biken danke auf deine Antwort ich hab hier im Forum schon mal einen Beitrag gesehen wo jemand eine KeFü für 3 Blätter selbst gebaut hat aus einer Skateboardrolle, die sah erhlich nicht so professionell aus...sorry!
Ich würde deshalb gerne mal ein Bild sehn von Andy´s.

Und wenn wirklich alle Stricke reißen sollten bau ich mir selbst eine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mindcrusher (12. September 2008)

Ich fahr mein Ransom mit stinger kettenführung mit ISCG aufnahme, zwei Kettenblätter 22 und 36, das reicht mir vollkommen und ich konnte bisher alles fahren, mal schauen was die Hammer Schmidt Kurbel taugt und wie die Tests ausfallen, dann wäre das noch eine gute Verbesserung.


----------



## Börner1982 (14. September 2008)

So Jungs u. ev auch Mädels,

heut bin ich mal wieder bei mir mein Heimat-Trail um die Externsteine und dem Velmastot gefahren und ich kann euch berichten, das unser geliebtes Ransom mal wieder zu 100% überzeugt hat!!!
Die Stinger Kettenführung mit 22/38 Kettenblätter konnte perfekt jeden anstieg und jeder abfahrt tadellos "überfliegen" sodass mir nur noch ein breites grinsen im gesicht    Also P E R F E K TO        M U N D O 

... das nur mal wieder so ... bis die Nächte,

Börner


----------



## Osama bin biken (15. September 2008)

Jussi schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!
> @Börner du fährst die Stinger auf 2 Blättern denke auch das sie dort gut funktioniert, aber auch auf 3?? Muß ich wohl testen!
> 
> @Osama bin biken danke auf deine Antwort ich hab hier im Forum schon mal einen Beitrag gesehen wo jemand eine KeFü für 3 Blätter selbst gebaut hat aus einer Skateboardrolle, die sah erhlich nicht so professionell aus...sorry!
> ...



Okay, ich weiß zwar nicht mit was für Vollpfosten Du dich abgibst, kann Dir aber versichern daß es sich bei meinem Kontakt nicht um jemaden handelt, der Skateboardrollen zweckentfremdet. Es ist ein abolut seriöser Bike Laden, der Garantie und Gewährleistung etc. geben muß. Die Kettenführung wurde außerdem von Andy während der Eurobike am Fusion Stand präsentiert...


----------



## Börner1982 (15. September 2008)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Okay, ich weiß zwar nicht mit was für Vollpfosten Du dich abgibst, kann Dir aber versichern daß es sich bei meinem Kontakt nicht um jemaden handelt, der Skateboardrollen zweckentfremdet. Es ist ein abolut seriöser Bike Laden, der Garantie und Gewährleistung etc. geben muß. Die Kettenführung wurde außerdem von Andy während der Eurobike am Fusion Stand präsentiert...



  ... mal im Ernst, ich kenn auch jemanden der mit ner Drehbank eine ehemalige Skateboard-Rolle bearbeitet hat. Und ich kann mit vollstem gewissen sagen das sie echt klasse ist und min. von einer gekauften Umlenkrolle unterscheidet!!!

... ich versteh das auch, wenn jemand spass am "tüfteln" hat, so werden inovationen geschaffen   !!!


----------



## Jussi (15. September 2008)

Ja ist ja schon gut!
Hab auch geschrieben das, dass mal einer hier im Forum geamacht wenn ich mal Zeit habe suche ich´s nochmal raus und stelle es hier ein! Kennen tu ich den auch nicht!

Und!!!
Ich war auf Andy´s Seite ich geh davon aus der er das nicht mit ner Skateboardrolle macht, da gibts genügend andere Werkstoffe die wesendlich besser geeignet sind!!
Mach dich schlau was du so finderst im Inet über Kefü´s mit drei Blättern. Das fängt an bei geht nicht und endet bei versuchs erst gar nicht!

Wenn ich´s nicht hinbekomme schreib ich Andy mal an!!
Trotzdem nochmal Danke!!!

Greets Chris


----------



## Börner1982 (23. September 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> @UFO: war dein gecrashter rahmen ein Bj 05 oder 06? Ab 07 soll (zumindest die carbonversion) der rahmen an der stelle verstärkt worden sein.
> 
> Hat jmd die aktuelle MB gelsen? =>kettenstrebe gebrochen (übliche stelle beim bremsen) beim dauertestrad  Auch dort steht daß man die schwinge angeblich ab Bj 07 verstärkt hat.
> Btw: meine diesbezügliche "sinnfreie notlösung" wies mal ein ganz schlauer bezeichnet hat, hält immer noch prima



Hallo KäptnFR, 

sag mal... ich tendiere gerade dazu meine Ransau ebenfalls mit einer Boxxer Ride ca. 135-178mm auszustatten. Das es klappt sieht man ja an deinem bike!!! Haste mal bei Scott angefragt ob das von der Rahmengeometrie drin bzw an sich in der Garantie bleibt?

Danke schon mal für die Antwort!!!

MfG Börner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (29. September 2008)

Wie angekündigt habe ich mir nun meine Kettenführung für 3 Kettenblätter selbst gebaut!
Hab mir verschiedene Kefü´s angeschaut und die nach meiner Meinung besten Sachen rausgeguckt und versucht diese Nachzubauen!
Praxistest fehlt allerdings noch kommt aber nach!

So fing alles an:







Nach der Papiervorlage nun in Edelstahl:






Erste anproben:






Das Röllchen:






Und nun die Montage, zu Einstellungen kann ich noch nicht viel sagen:






Fertig:







Also was denkt ihr könnte das so funktionieren? Was haltet ihr davon?

Greets Chris


----------



## Börner1982 (30. September 2008)

Klasse!!!

Genau, naj, fast genauso wollte ich mir auch ein KeFü selber bauen. Dann stieß ich auf eine Stinger KeFü für 15,- neu, und dann hatte ich gedacht das ich für das Geld nicht selber stundenlang bauen muß-kann. dafür passte mein werkzeug nicht wirklich... naja, so habe ich die gekaufte und lasse mir von nem bekannten ne breitere Rolle drehen damit man 3 KB fahren kann...
...also, meiner Meinung nach solltest du mächtig spass damit haben, sie sieht gut aus und wird bestimmt funktionieren!!!

Schöne, kreative Arbeit!!!


----------



## Tilo (30. September 2008)

Jussi schrieb:


> Wie angekündigt habe ich mir nun meine Kettenführung für 3 Kettenblätter selbst gebaut!
> Hab mir verschiedene Kefü´s angeschaut und die nach meiner Meinung besten Sachen rausgeguckt und versucht diese Nachzubauen!
> Praxistest fehlt allerdings noch kommt aber nach!
> 
> ...



Moin Chris!

Knackpunkt könnte die konische Rolle sein , da die Kette nicht gleichmässig aufliegen kann. 
Lösung, na? 

cu
Tilo


----------



## Jussi (30. September 2008)

Jo hab ich! 
Wollte es aber auch mal so versuchen!

Guckst du:






Wenn das nicht klappt drehe ich mir Absätze in den Bereichen wo die Kette läuft.


----------



## Chaos-Koch (1. Oktober 2008)

hallo hab mich grad angemeldet und hab gleich ein paar fragen und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ist echt wichtig!!

Ich habe vor mir in den kommenden wochen ein Scott Ransom 30 zuzulegen.
Ich wiege ca.105 kg bin ca 185 groß ich versuche durch das biken gewicht zu verlieren
nun mein prob. sind die avid juicy 3.5 am 2009er Ransom ausreichend für mein Gewicht und welche göße würdet ihr mir empfehlen? bin ein Scott Genius in Größe L gefahren (war eher Tourenmäsig) und das hat schon gepasst aber ich denk mal auf einer engen Abfahrt und zum richtigen naja spaß haben mit dem bike würde M  auch gehen oder?? hoff ich habt alles verstanden HEHE ohh noch was wie lang gibt Scott Garantie auf ihre bikes hab was von 5 jahren gefunden man hört ja schon oft von Rahmenbrüchen 
Danke für euere antworten!


----------



## georgeharell (1. Oktober 2008)

Hy,

bin 1,80 und fahre ein M. Das paßt für mich ideal.
Hab irgendwo mal gelsen, daß Scott ab 1,80m L empfiehlt. Aber das muß ja nichts heißen.


----------



## Wollmilchsau (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Chaos-Koch,

Also das mit der Garantie stimmt (sind 5 Jahre). Allerdings ist das mit den Rahmenbrüchen nicht so schlimm wie dargestellt. (glaube, dass hat eher damit zu tun, dass das Ransom eines der ersten Enduros aus Carbon war und dann die Carbonhältnichtsaus-Fraktion ein bischen in die Richtung gepusht hat....)

Zur Größe: ich bin 183 und fahr ein L. Muss sagen zum Bergauffahren oder Racen (zb: im Bikepark) ist es genau richtig. Bei etwas trialigeren Passagen (siehe meine Fotos) hab ich mich allerdings schon mal gefragt ob ein M nicht besser wäre.

MfG Wollmichsau


----------



## Börner1982 (1. Oktober 2008)

Da gebe ich gern meinen "senf" dazu 

Also, ich bin 1,86m groß und habe das Ransom 20´07 in Größe "M"... jetzt kommt es auf den geplanten einsatzbereich der tour bzw des Fahrers an, wenn man ausgiebige Touren fahen möchte kann ich mir vorstellen das es mit Gr. "L" schon sorglos klappen sollte. Legste als "Ransom-Rider" aber mehr wert auf´s spass haben beim Touren, oder vorallem beim Trail-surfen, ist wie ich es fahre in "M" gerade zu "PORNO"  Du kannst es um jede ecke zirkeln und kannst schön springen... es ist schön agil und macht einfach nur spass!!!

Ich will jetzt aber auch keinen vor den kopf stoßen der meine Größe hat und nen "L" Rahmen hat, fakt ist... egal ob "M" oder "L", auf dein Rider kommt es an, wenn er es drauf hat kommt er mit diesen beiden Größen überall zurecht und hat spass!!!

Ende

MfG Börner


----------



## Chaos-Koch (1. Oktober 2008)

Danke schon mal für euere antworten

mein Fahradhändler hat halt gemeint auf das Bike gäbe es nur 2 Jahre GEWÄHRLEISTUNG???? Und zum Thema avid juicy 3.5 bei ca 105kg Kampfgewicht? Was mit noch interessiert ist ob die gabel im 2009er Ransom die Marzocchi 55 R was taugt sie hat KEIN lockout und KEIN U-Turn!?!?!!?!?!?!?! Sorry das es so viele Fragen sind aber denkt ihr das die lockout Funktion beim Däpfer unter meinem Gewicht leidet??


----------



## Tilo (2. Oktober 2008)

Chaos-Koch schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für euere antworten
> 
> mein Fahradhändler hat halt gemeint auf das Bike gäbe es nur 2 Jahre GEWÄHRLEISTUNG???? Und zum Thema avid juicy 3.5 bei ca 105kg Kampfgewicht? Was mit noch interessiert ist ob die gabel im 2009er Ransom die Marzocchi 55 R was taugt sie hat KEIN lockout und KEIN U-Turn!?!?!!?!?!?!?! Sorry das es so viele Fragen sind aber denkt ihr das die lockout Funktion beim Däpfer unter meinem Gewicht leidet??



Mahlzeit Chaoskoch!

Guckst du hier  http://www.scottusa.com/download/08bike/2008_manual_a_general_de_web.pdf
dein Dealer soll da auch mal schauen bzw. lesen .

Bremsen: absolut ausreichend (früher sind wir mit Cantileverbremsen gefahren).

Gabel: sei froh, dass dieser Müll nicht verbaut ist, ich weiss wieso .
Braucht man auch nicht. Den Hinterbau kannst du bergauf auf Tractionmode stellen, dann taucht das Heck aufgrund der Schwerpunktverlagerung auch nicht so stark ein. 
Nase Richtung Vorbau und Popo ein Stück nach vorne rutschen. 
Die Gabel bleibt sensibel, Vorderrad und Hinterrad haben Traktion und flutsch bist oben .

cu
Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hXcOREschloch (2. Oktober 2008)

georgeharell schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> bin 1,80 und fahre ein M. Das paßt für mich ideal.
> Hab irgendwo mal gelsen, daß Scott ab 1,80m L empfiehlt. Aber das muß ja nichts heißen.



bin 1,80 und fahre L... mir persöhnlich wäre die M-Verson allerdings lieber, weils vom Gefühl her beim Bergab besser zum fahren ist... musst du aber selbst entscheiden, was dir lieber ist...


----------



## corny30 (2. Oktober 2008)

hXcOREschloch schrieb:


> bin 1,80 und fahre L... mir persöhnlich wäre die M-Verson allerdings lieber, weils vom Gefühl her beim Bergab besser zum fahren ist... musst du aber selbst entscheiden, was dir lieber ist...



Ich fahre bei 1,80 die M-Version. Ich habe beide vorher getestet und komme mit M besser zurecht!!!
Ich bin allerdings auch eindeutig Trailorientiert!

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Chaos-Koch (3. Oktober 2008)

Das mit der größe ist halt so ne sache denke nicht das der ein Ransom in M  und eins in L bestellt das ich probesitzen kann oder???? (wär schon schön) bin halt auf einem Genius in L gefahren also übern Parkplatz und die größe was schon ok bin aber schon mit dem Specialized Enduro 2008 in M gefahren ging auch ich bin total verwirrt was ich nehem soll


----------



## Börner1982 (3. Oktober 2008)

Aber ich versteh das richtig das du eine "Ransau" hben möchtst, ja?! Genius Größe L, heisst nicht das Ransom Gr. L überein stimmt... andere "Bike-klasse!" Wie gesagt, fahre erst ein Ransom, dann mach die gedanken und dann, wenn du weisst was du willst entscheide dich für die  "Ransau" ... 
Wobei, die Maken Spe. Scott und co. eh andere Größen angaben haben, da kann man schon fast nicht durch steigen. Ransom "M" ist nicht unbeduíngt Spe. Gr."M" !!! ... aber das nur am rande ...


----------



## Chaos-Koch (5. Oktober 2008)

ja würd ja gerne testen aber ich glaub nicht das mir der ins in L und eins in M bestellt leider


----------



## Börner1982 (5. Oktober 2008)

Ok ok, 
haste denn keinen Laden in der Umgebung der ev ein paar rumstehen hat? Wo kommste denn her, da muß sich docj was finden...


----------



## Chaos-Koch (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich komm aus Landshut das liegt bei ca 90 km vor München und bei uns gibts leider nur einen laden der Scott hatt leider das bike schaut so dermasen geil aus ich brauch das


----------



## hXcOREschloch (5. Oktober 2008)

mhm... Stadler (oder irgendwie so heißt der) verkauft eh Scott Ransoms... da müsstest du dann auch ned so weit fahren ;-)


----------



## Chaos-Koch (5. Oktober 2008)

ist ein guter tipp danke. Hab ja schon viel gutes über das Bike gehört bis auf die rahmen brüche und knackender hinterbau und naja das mann neue teile einbauen muss also das axel set und so kann das einer bestätigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ransch (5. Oktober 2008)

Ah, hier bin ich richtig.

Zuerst mal muss ich sagen, dass ich hier schon lange mitlese, aber erst seit 4 Wochen verstehe, warum Ihr so begeistert seit. Denn seit dieser Zeit nenne ich ein Custom Ransom 10 mein Eigen.

Jedoch plagen mich so ein paar Problemchen.
Mein Ransom knackt. Und zwar extrem nervig, ich versuche das mal zu beschreiben:
Ich kann die Geräuschentwicklung eingrenzen auf irgendwo an der Sattelstütze, denn es knackt nur im Sitzen. Sattel wurde gewechselt, Sattelklemme mehrmals gereinigt und gefettet. Schnellspanner mehrmals gereinigt und gefettet. Sattelstütze und Schnellspanner (Innenseite) trocken und mit Carbon-Fett ausprobiert.
Hilft alles nichts.
Nach Drehen der Stütze oder Änderung der Sattelhöhe ist das Knacken für 1 bis 2 Minuten weg, dann fängt es langsam wieder an, erst leise, dann immer lauter und häufiger. Bis es dann so nervt, dass ich den Schnellspanner wieder löse, die Stütze kurz bewege und wieder festklemme.

Heute hatte ich länger Ruhe mit Carbon-Fett drauf, Schnellspanner mit der Klemmöffnung nach vorne und so lose, dass ich den Sattel mit der Hand locker drehen kann.

Was läuft denn da schief?

Sorry für den vielen Text.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (5. Oktober 2008)

Tja, Carbon ist sacksteif aber auch ein ordentlicher Klangkörper, sodass Geräusche eher verstärkt als gedämpft werden.

Ich fette die Sattelstütze an meinem Ransom ltd. seit 2,5 Jahren und über 100.000 hm mit extrem dickem Fett ( weiss,wasserkonsistent, ist Fett für Spannmittel an Drehmaschine)

Das Carbonmittel habe ich auch, fkt. nicht so gut

Sattelklemme Schraube habdfest anziehen, 4,5 Nm sind angegeben, das ist aber zuviel


Gruss


----------



## Börner1982 (6. Oktober 2008)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> Tja, Carbon ist sacksteif aber auch ein ordentlicher Klangkörper, sodass Geräusche eher verstärkt als gedämpft werden.
> 
> Ich fette die Sattelstütze an meinem Ransom ltd. seit 2,5 Jahren und über 100.000 hm mit extrem dickem Fett ( weiss,wasserkonsistent, ist Fett für Spannmittel an Drehmaschine)
> 
> ...





Tach zusammen,

ich habe das Knarzen zwischen Rahmen und Sattelstütze auch gehabt... klar benutze ich auch ne carbon paste zwischen den beiden Werkstoffen. .. das allein hilft aber nicht, erstmal ist von der Paste eher etwas weniger zu nutzen als man denkt, also hauch dünn bitte!!! Dann wird die Schnellspannklemme ruhig richtig mit schmackes festziehen... das hat bei mir geholfen und mich vom sattelknarzen befreit...

MfG Börner


----------



## ransch (8. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, na Danke für die Anregungen.

@Mr Ransom: ob jetzt Carbon oder eins meiner 2 Alu-Bikes oder eins der beiden Stahl-Bikes den besseren Klangkörper haben, will ich jetzt nicht erörtern.
Was dieser "Klangkörper" allerdings mit der ungewollten Klangerzeugung zu tun hat, ist mir ein Rätsel. 
Die Sattelklemme hat damit nichts zu tun, eventuell meinst Du den Schnellspanner für der Stütze. Mit Fett unter 4,5 Nm halte ich aber für sehr unrealistisch, da dürfte die Stütze sogar während der Fahrt rutschen. Mir Carbon-Fett geht das, hab ich schon probiert. Siehe oben.
Ich werde trotzdem mit dem Fetttrick fortfahren, wenn nichts anderes hilft. Fett hat bisher immer geholfen.

@Börner1982: Anfangs habe ich die Paste dünn aufgetragen, als es nichts half bin ich trocken gefahren, dann mit viel Paste.
Mit dem "Schmackes festziehen" habe ich Kopfschmerzen, denn ich habe neulich mal Carbon unter Druck gesetzt.


----------



## Jussi (9. Oktober 2008)

Falls es noch intressiert hier mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht über meine selbst gebaute 3 Blatt Kettenführung!

Also habe heute eine Runde auf meinem Heimtrail gedreht und kann mich nicht beklagen. Hat einwandfrei funktioniert schalten klappt super und die Kette blieb da wo sie hingehört!!!! 
Auch das schräge Röllchen macht null probleme!!!
Allerdings muß ich auch zugeben das die Kette jetzt richtig laut ist....naja.
Glaube aber nicht das es bei anderen Kefü´s besser ist!

Greets Chris


----------



## Chaos-Koch (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi leute was für eine Gabel würdet ihr empfehlen? also eine ab 160mm Federweg eine von Marzocchi oder von Rock Shox bestell ja mein Ranom bald und möchte eventuell Gabel tauschen weil mann ja hört das die Marzocchi nicht die angegebenen 1600mm hat sonder nur 140 kann mann auch bei Bikemailorder nachlesen.Bei den bremsen hätt ich gedacht die avid juicy 3.5 gegen die 5er zu tausen.....schreibt mal bitte euere meinungen danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ransch (12. Oktober 2008)

Zwischenstand auf der Suche nach dem Knacken:

Sattelklemme innen eingefettet: knackt noch.
Sattelklemme nach und nach fester gezogen: knackt nicht mehr so oft.

Jetzt wird die Stütze eingefettet.

Anhand der Abdrücke des Fettes lässt sich einwandfrei erkennen, dass sie Stütze nicht auf der ganzen Fläche im Sattelrohr anliegt. Ca. das obere Drittel liegt ringsum an. Weiter unten liegt die Stütze nur seitlich an, vorne und hinten besteht kein Kontakt zum Carbonrahmen, also dort ist Luft zwischen Sitzrohr und Stütze.


----------



## Börner1982 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 
da ist ja mal seltsam und vorallem nicht gut gefertigt. Ehm, dann hätte ich da nur noch einen letzten Vorschlag. Ich habe mir die Serien Scott-Sattelstütze gegen eine KS i900 ausgetauscht. Dafür brauchste eine Hülse (Alu) die dir den durchmesser von, ich glaube 30,9 auf 34,9 (Scottrahmen) zulässt. Du hast dann dementsprechend eine bleibende Verbindung zwischen Rahmen und Hülse, kannst aber dennoch die Sattelhöhe via Vario-Sattelstütze um 12,5cm verstellen ohne Zeit beim anhalten bzw. zum spontanan "Singletrail surfen" zu verlieren.
Da die Hülse nicht ganz geschlossen ist, damit man mit der Sattelklemmer den gewünschten klemm mechanismus durchführen kann, ist es ev möglich das sich somit mit etwas Fett bzw Carbonpaste der "Zwischenraum",wie es bei dir zu sein scheint, schön ausgefüllt ist bzw wird. 
Sollteste schiss haben wegen Garantie und allem, weil Scott sagt das man wenn Vario-Sattelstütze, dann aber nur MAVERIK (Speedbal glaube ich; siehe alle 2008er Modelle oder die alten 10er u Ltd serien) Naja, wie dem auch sei, die benutzen die gleichen Hülsen um auf 34,9 zu kommen, haben aber nur nen verstellbereich von 7cm,  statt KS i900 12,5cm....

Und ich kann dir diese kombi mehr als nur empfehlen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ich bin seit 1 1/2Wochen am testen und kann noch nichts finden wo ich sagen könnt, das es sich nicht gelohnt hätt. Ich bin jetzt einfach genau so variabel wie das Ransom konzept. Berg hoch fahren mit allen vorzügen, und Berg runter spass haben ohne großartig zeit im verstellen zu investieren... 
Einfach nur praktisch und ein muß für jeden Enduristen der auch spass auf single-trails haben will, bzw haben kann.  

... ich sage nur 

MfG Börner


----------



## ransch (12. Oktober 2008)

Im Prinzip ein guten Tip, der aber das Problem nicht löst, sondern umgeht. Ich werde den Händler zu der "Luft" im Sattelrohr befragen. Zudem frage ich mich, warum die Stütze 10 cm im Rahmen bleiben soll, wo doch nur 5-6 cm geklemmt sind.

Ich dachte auch über eine Hydraulikstütze nach, der Verstellbereich dürfte reichen, diese Stützen sind aber einfach zu schwer und treiben das Gewicht unnötig nach oben (meine Meinung für meinen Einsatzzweg, Ihr dürft die Stützen gerne fahren).

Ich suche zur Zeit eine leichte Carbonstütze.


----------



## 29erpete (13. Oktober 2008)

Chaos-Koch schrieb:


> Hi leute was für eine Gabel würdet ihr empfehlen? also eine ab 160mm Federweg eine von Marzocchi oder von Rock Shox bestell ja mein Ranom bald und möchte eventuell Gabel tauschen weil mann ja hört das die Marzocchi nicht die angegebenen 1600mm hat sonder nur 140 kann mann auch bei Bikemailorder nachlesen.Bei den bremsen hätt ich gedacht die avid juicy 3.5 gegen die 5er zu tausen.....schreibt mal bitte euere meinungen danke



Ich hab die Marzocchi AM SL2 wegen der bekannten Probleme gegen eine Magura Wotan getauscht. Fox war mir zu teuer, RockShox und Marzocchi zu riskant wegen der Fehleranfälligkeit.
Die Wotan passt IMHO perfekt zum Bike: 160mm Federweg, vom Lenker aus absenkbar auf 120mm, sehr sensibel, sehr steif, die Steckachse ist kompatibel, die 203mm Juicy 5 passt ohne Adapter direkt an die Gabel und mit den zwei Gabelbrückenteilen (DAD) und der passenden Farbe auch optisch perfekt.

Mit den Juicy 5 bin ich auch nicht zufrieden aber mit Swissstop Belägen ist die Bremsleistung inzwischen ok. Wenn ich nicht aufs Geld schaun müsste, würd ich wohl zur Formula "The One" greifen.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (13. Oktober 2008)

29erpete schrieb:


> Ich hab die Marzocchi AM SL2 wegen der bekannten Probleme gegen eine Magura Wotan getauscht. Fox war mir zu teuer, RockShox und Marzocchi zu riskant wegen der Fehleranfälligkeit.
> Die Wotan passt IMHO perfekt zum Bike: 160mm Federweg, vom Lenker aus absenkbar auf 120mm, sehr sensibel, sehr steif, die Steckachse ist kompatibel, die 203mm Juicy 5 passt ohne Adapter direkt an die Gabel und mit den zwei Gabelbrückenteilen (DAD) und der passenden Farbe auch optisch perfekt.
> 
> Mit den Juicy 5 bin ich auch nicht zufrieden aber mit Swissstop Belägen ist die Bremsleistung inzwischen ok. Wenn ich nicht aufs Geld schaun müsste, würd ich wohl zur Formula "The One" greifen.




Hi,

ich habe MZ66 ATA2007, die höhere Einbauhöhe von 25 mm bekommt dem Ransom extrem gut, da nicht mehr so überschlagsanfällig, fahre Code 203 mm v+h, bin höchst zufrieden, bike klettert gut.

Hatte gestern ein Problem, ein toller Trail, auf einmal klack, war das Schaltwerk extrem auseinandergerissen (Lager aus Strebe etc gewaltbruch), total zerstört, konnte nicht mehr fahren, trotz gekürzter Kette.

Ursache ist das viel zu stabile Schaltauge, das nur leicht verbogen war.
Kennt hier jemand Abhilfe, aus meiner Sicht sollte das Schaltauge brechen ( Sollbruchstelle) und nicht das Schaltwerk

Gruss

Gruss


----------



## Tilo (14. Oktober 2008)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hatte gestern ein Problem, ein toller Trail, auf einmal klack, war das Schaltwerk extrem auseinandergerissen (Lager aus Strebe etc gewaltbruch), total zerstört, konnte nicht mehr fahren, trotz gekürzter Kette.
> 
> Ursache ist das viel zu stabile Schaltauge, das nur leicht verbogen war.
> ...



....ansägen .

cu
Tilo


----------



## Undertaker73 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute!
Würde mir gerne aus gewichtsoptimierenden Gründen ein paar Crankbrothers-Pedalen gönnen!
Hat jemand  mit den Dingern schon Erfahrungen gemacht bezüglich Ein-und Ausstieg sowie Haltbarkeit??
Natürlich keine Eggbeater sondern acid oder smarty!!
Werde wahrschienlich auch die Truvativkurbel durch XT ersetzen!
Ich will das Bike über den Winter auf unter 15 Kilo drücken.


----------



## Wollmilchsau (15. Oktober 2008)

Werd mich da bezüglich Gewichtoptimieren gleich anhängen.....

Hab mal über andere Laufräder nachgedacht, allerdings wenn dann hinten gleich mit Steckachse (da gibt es ja die anderen Ausfallenden).

Jetzt meine Frage: geht da eine 12x150 oder x135er Nabe rein?
Hätte nämlich an die Tune King/Kong MK gedacht und die gibts nur in x150.

MFG, Othmar


----------



## Jussi (15. Oktober 2008)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Bild von einem Ransom mit einer Marzocchi 66! Am besten 07 oder 08er Modell.
Im i-Net bin ich dann auf das gestoßen..... 

Mit Fox DHX: 






Ransom eben:


----------



## Jussi (15. Oktober 2008)

Am 10er Ransom von 2008 ist diese Nabe drin:
Sun Ringle Jumping Flea

Sollte diese sein:
Einbaumaß ist 135mm
guckst du hier:
http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=4209


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wollmilchsau (15. Oktober 2008)

Aha, danke mal.....
schade, dass würde bedeuten keine Tune für mein Ransom.... mhhh mal schaun was ich dann so machen kann.


----------



## Börner1982 (15. Oktober 2008)

Juten Tach, 

schickes Bike  ... ich habe die 20er Version von ´07 und bin soweit recht zufrieden... ich habe jedoch noch keine perfekte Gabel gefunden. Ich hatte auch erst die 66er im auge, aber dann bin ich auf die Durolux 2009 gestoßen. Die werde ich sobald sie zu bekommen ist testen und natürlich auch darüber berichten. Gib die Durolux mal einfach im "suchen"feld ein und les dich schlau... echt beeindruckend, glaub mir!!! Derzeit habe ich die Domain 302 verbaut, die Serien MZ allMountain war nicht meinen anforderungen nach gekommen ;-) , du wirst das bestimmt kennen... Wo ich auch am überlegen bin ist, mal den serienDämpfer probe weise auszutauschen... ich habe allerdings noch keinen gefunden wo ich mir vorstellen kann das er mir und meinen ansprüchen gerecht werden würde... Er sollte halt schön leicht aber auch agresiv sein... Bikepark-tauglich halt... haste ne idee...

MfG Björn


----------



## Tilo (16. Oktober 2008)

Wollmilchsau schrieb:


> Werd mich da bezüglich Gewichtoptimieren gleich anhängen.....
> 
> Hab mal über andere Laufräder nachgedacht, allerdings wenn dann hinten gleich mit Steckachse (da gibt es ja die anderen Ausfallenden).
> 
> ...



..........immer 135mm.
Es gibt die Steckachse als "normale" und Maxle Ausführung.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Undertaker73 (17. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute!
Bei meinem Ransom 40 knackt und ächzt die Sattelstange zwar noch nicht aber sie rutscht andauernd während der Fahrt!
Das ist echt nervig.
Der Schnellspaner ist schon soweit zusammengeschraubt dass man den Hebel mit der Hand schon gar nicht mehr zu bekommt!
Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## _mike_ (17. Oktober 2008)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Bei meinem Ransom 40 knackt und ächzt die Sattelstange zwar noch nicht aber sie rutscht andauernd während der Fahrt!
> Das ist echt nervig.
> Der Schnellspaner ist schon soweit zusammengeschraubt dass man den Hebel mit der Hand schon gar nicht mehr zu bekommt!
> Hat jemand einen Tip?



Hi, 
hast du den Schnellspanner so montiert das die Öffnung hinten über dem Schlitz des Sitzrohrs liegt?
War bei mir erst gegenüebrliegend montiert und ich hab extrem viel Kraft gebraucht wobei sogar der Carbon-Rahmen Schaden nahm. Beim neuen Rahmen (Grantietausch) war dann "Schlitz-auf-Schlitz" und jetzt hebt die Stütze auch wenn ich nur handwarm anziehe.


----------



## Wollmilchsau (17. Oktober 2008)

Tilo schrieb:


> ..........immer 135mm.
> Es gibt die Steckachse als "normale" und Maxle Ausführung.
> 
> cu
> Tilo



Das heißt ich kann mir die Tune aufzeichnen..... gibts die CK in 135 Steckachse?


----------



## ransch (17. Oktober 2008)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast du den Schnellspanner so montiert das die Öffnung hinten über dem Schlitz des Sitzrohrs liegt?
> War bei mir erst gegenüebrliegend montiert und ich hab extrem viel Kraft gebraucht wobei sogar der Carbon-Rahmen Schaden nahm. Beim neuen Rahmen (Grantietausch) war dann "Schlitz-auf-Schlitz" und jetzt hebt die Stütze auch wenn ich nur handwarm anziehe.


 
Das kann ich mittlerweile bestätigen. 

Ich habe jetzt normales hochwertiges Fett (für Kunststoff geeignet, graphitfrei, weiss, mit Teflonzusatz) auf der Stütze, trotz Carbonrahmen.

Bisher war ich 2 Stunden vom Knacken befreit. Der Schlitz der Klemme ist wieder hinten und das Anzugsmoment der Klemme (max. 7 Nm) liegt um moderate 4 Nm.
Es knackt nicht und es rutscht nicht.

Das "Zuknallen" der Klemme mit dem Schlitz nach vorne hat meinem Carbon allerdings in keinster Weise geschadet.

Der Carbonrahmen ist im Sattelrohr allerdings recht rauh, weswegen sich das wohl nicht auf die Alu-Version beziehen lässt.

Rahmen und Stütze reinigen, anderes Fett nehmen, Spiel der Stütze im Rahmen prüfen. Wenns immer noch rutscht, dann einen neue Stütze kaufen.


----------



## Deichfräse (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte auch mal CrankBrothers an meinem Ransom...
Gewicht sicher völlig in Ordnung aber die Funktion - viel zu großer Auslösewinkel und keine Auslösehärteverstellung.
Resultat: Ich bin 3 mal fast abgeflogen, weil ich auf Grund der Pedal-/Kurbelarmstellung und Schuhkombination (Gr. 44) nicht auslösen konnte. Der Schuh blieb am Kurbelarm hängen und ich konnte den nötigen Winkel nicht erreichen.
Noch ein Nachteil: Auslösen funktioniert nur seitlich, nicht schräg nach oben wie bei den Japanern.
Hab´ mir wieder die Japaner montiert und nehme die paar Gramm Mehrgewicht gern in Kauf.


----------



## hayoallomas (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
hatte schon mal jemand ein Problem mit den Lagern in der Wippe des Ransom (das Ding, das die Kräfte zum Equalizer umlenkt)?

Ich habe ein Ransom 10 (2007) gut ein halbes Jahr alt, fahre Berge, Trails, Downhill (aber keinen extremen) und habe bereits die zweite Wippe aufgearbeitet. Das Ganze kündigt sich immer mit einem hässlichen Knarzen und Krachen an, und das Bike fühlt sich dann an wie mit "Sand im Getriebe". Es sind praktisch alle 4 Kugellager hinüber, und zwar teilweise bis zum Bruch des äußeren Rings und einem kompletten Aufmahlen der Kugeln.

Scott hat bisher problemlos getauscht (d.h. neue Wippe), aber dass es sich wiederholt macht mir Sorgen, dass die Ursache vielleicht woanders liegt.

So long,
N.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (26. Oktober 2008)

Nö, bei meinem 2006-er gab´s da nie Probleme mit den Lagern.
Einzig das Gleitlager im oberen Dämpferauge mußte jetzt gewechselt werden. Kann man aber bequem allein machen, wenn man nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hat.

Was fährst du denn von der Beanspruchung her?


----------



## Jussi (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte mit der Wippe auch noch keine Problem gehabt....bis jetzt!!

Welche Grösse hat das Steuerrohr beim 20er Ransom von 07?
Und welche Länge brauch ich für ne neue Gabel!


----------



## hayoallomas (27. Oktober 2008)

Von der Beanspruchung reize ich das Ransom sicher nicht aus. Touren mit nicht zu knackigen Abfahrten, aber sicher keine extrem wilden Dinge.
Ein Händler hat mir das Teil mal als geeignet für 3m Drops angepriesen! Bei mir sind mehr als 0.7 m nie dabei gewesen.
Gewicht: 87 kg, ist ja auch nicht das Limit das Scott angibt.

Ich bekomme in den Tagen wieder ein Ersatzteil und bis gespannt, ob das anders aussieht.

Das 10er Ransom von 2007 hat 120 mm Steuerrohr.


----------



## Börner1982 (27. Oktober 2008)

hayoallomas schrieb:


> Von der Beanspruchung reize ich das Ransom sicher nicht aus. Touren mit nicht zu knackigen Abfahrten, aber sicher keine extrem wilden Dinge.
> Ein Händler hat mir das Teil mal als geeignet für 3m Drops angepriesen! Bei mir sind mehr als 0.7 m nie dabei gewesen.
> Gewicht: 87 kg, ist ja auch nicht das Limit das Scott angibt.
> 
> ...





Tach zusammen, 

ich fahr das 20er Bj´07 und bin damit echt zufrieden... Was das Fahrerk angeht habe ich mich bis jetzt nur von der Gabel getrennt da ich der MZ AM2 nicht soviel zugemutet hab. Dh.,ich habe mir jetzt übern Winter ne Domain302 zugelegt weil ich die SR Suntour Durolux 2009 noch nicht bekomm  ...
Mit der Domain war ich jetzt schon im Bikepark und konnte es nicht lassen  ... bis jetzt habe ich mich "nur" an nen 2m Drop getraut und es lief wie es sein sollte  ... 
Also, ich habe bei meinen 85kg noch keine probleme mit der Dämpfer-umlenk-schwinge. Ich habe ein knacken von hinterbau, das ist aber weg wenn ich den ganzen hinterbau zerleg und neu Fette, also von daher denke ich das es nix wildes ist...

MfG Börner


----------



## Jussi (27. Oktober 2008)

Danke schonmal und welchen Durchmesser hat das Steuerrohr? In Zoll!
@Börner hast du den FSA Steuersatz drin gelassen?


----------



## Tilo (27. Oktober 2008)

Jussi schrieb:


> Danke schonmal und welchen Durchmesser hat das Steuerrohr? In Zoll!



1 1/8:

cu
Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (27. Oktober 2008)

Danke


----------



## Börner1982 (27. Oktober 2008)

Jussi schrieb:


> Danke schonmal und welchen Durchmesser hat das Steuerrohr? In Zoll!
> @Börner hast du den FSA Steuersatz drin gelassen?



...... jap, und funktioniert erste sahne!!!


----------



## Börner1982 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist meine Ransau in der Bikepark-Ausführung





Danke Chris


----------



## Börner1982 (1. November 2008)

So, bevor jetzt sprüche kommen, von wegen den Aufklebern und so... die sind bis auf ´"SonntagsBiker" nicht mehr auf den schönen Rahmen!!! Und die SingleTrack sind meine Bikepark-Felgen, und da ich mir zum Frühjahr hin erst leichte zusammen stellen/bauen lassen möcht, bin ich auch gern offen für bezahlbare vorschläge was die Wahl der Felgen angeht 

Börner


----------



## elBendito (1. November 2008)

Hola Börner,

gut schaut's aus. Kannst du mal ein paar Bilder von deinem Mudflap posten.
Hast du den selbst gebastelt und wenn ja, wie?

Greetz


----------



## Börner1982 (1. November 2008)

Hay, 

das war/ist ein SKS Schutzblech gewesen  Das ist garnicht schwer, sich solch ein "Fender" selber zu bauen...

Ich denke das du das aus fast allen "Stsckschutzblechen" basteln kannst... Allerdings habe ich meine Befestigungsart mit nur einen Kabelbider optimiert  ... 
-Kürze nur auf die Länge wie du es haben magst
-kerbe dann das Schutzblech aus, das mittig ca 2,5cm stehen bleibt
- ... ich mach aber auch noch ein bild... 

MfG Börner


----------



## 29erpete (1. November 2008)

Welche Gabel, Bremsen hast du verbaut wenn ich fragen darf? Sieht nach Magura Scheiben aus.


----------



## Börner1982 (1. November 2008)

Gabel: 
...eine sehr rustikale Domain 302 (unkaputtbares Stück!...aber nur als "Winter-Gabel" da ich mir ev ne Durolux 2009 zulegen wollt oder ne schicke 66 von MZ) 

Bremse: 
...Magura! Allerdings, 2005er und 2007er kombi! Dh. Bremssättel 2005er Louise, und der Rest ist von der 2007er Louise BAT Carbon. Bei dem LRS sind Imperial Scheiben verbaut...

MfG Börner


----------



## Mozart-only (8. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Super Tread tolle Bilder und sehr viele wichtige Infos.
Fahre selbst seit 2007 ein Ransom 10 und kann mir (für meine Bedürfnisse) kein besseres Bike vorstellen.

@Börner coole Optik -wie hast du dieses Bild eingefügt... schaffe das leider nicht so-

Good Ride
Mozart


----------



## Börner1982 (8. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte euch nur eben fix informieren das ich mir jetzt nen neuen LRS für die Täglichen-Touren erstanden hab ... DTswiss5.1 mir rot Eloxierten Hope pro 2 Naben (1890g mit Felgenband)

Einfach herlich, ich poste demnächst neu...

Börner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osama bin biken (8. November 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte euch nur eben fix informieren das ich mir jetzt nen neuen LRS für die Täglichen-Touren erstanden hab ... DTswiss5.1 mir rot Eloxierten Hope pro 2 Naben (1890g mit Felgenband)
> 
> ...



Kauf dir besser mal nen Duden....


----------



## valentino (9. November 2008)

hallo leute habe vom HÃ¤ndler vorort ein Angebot bekommen fÃ¼r nen Ramson 20 modell 2008 fÃ¼r 2500â¬ nur stÃ¶rt mich leicht das gewicht habe aber am kommenden Samstag die mÃ¶glichkeit da fahrrad vom Chef fÃ¼r ne Woche zu probieren! Jetzt meine frage kann man da GewichtsmÃ¤Ãig was machen?


gruÃ valentino


----------



## Mozart-only (9. November 2008)

Hallo Valentino,

bin jetzt auf ca. 13,3 inkl. Time Freeridepedale
werde jetzt noch die Lyrik U-Turn gegen die FOX 36 tauschen und dann wird sich das Gewicht auf 12,9 ändern.








[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

aktuell habe ich jetzt die Ritchey WCS Stütze und Easton Monkey Lite Lenker montiert.
Fahre die Mountain Kings mit Milch statt Schläuche, für`s gröbere hab ich noch einen zweiten Laufradsatz mit BigBetty`s!!
Wie du hier sicher schon gelesen hast ist deine Entscheidung ein voller Treffer, auch dein Preis ist ein Knaller.

@Börner 
Vielen Dank für die Post hat toll geklappt


----------



## hXcOREschloch (9. November 2008)

was ist denn das für ein vorbau? passt irgendwie nicht so find ich... ansonsten schauts echt geil aus


----------



## valentino (9. November 2008)

Geiles Bike und ich muß sag 12,9kg hätte ihn sofort gekauft! Doch Orig. ist 14,5kg laut angaben! Aber ich werde wenn ich ihn kaufe mache ejtzt eben erst mal ne großzügige probefahrt. weiß jemand was der orig. LRS wiegt?? 
Die ausstattung ist orig.
*Rahmen: *Scott Ransom Concept | Carbon mainRahmen CR1 / HMF | carbon seatstays | Alloy 6061 D.B. chainstays | IDS interchangeable Dropout | ISCG / 165mm rear travel 
*Gabel: *Marzocchi 55 ATA2 | ATA travel adj. 120 - 160mm | TST 2 Lockout / reb. Adj. | 20mm WLF QR Axle
*Dämpfer: *Scott Equalizer TC | LO-TC-AT / Traction mode | IRV intelligent rebound valve | Power stabilizer on-off | reb. Adj. / remote control
*Steuersatz: *FSA Nr.9 / 1 1/8"" / alloy cups | semi integrated 44/50mm
*Schaltwerk: *SRAM X-9 long cage | 27 Speed 
*Umwerfer: *Shimano LX FD-M580A / 31.8mm 
*Schalthebel: *SRAM X-7 Trigger | w/gear indicator 
*Bremsen: *Avid Juicy 5 | 203/F and 185/R mm Rotor 
*Kurbel: *Truvativ Firex 3.3 | Giga X Pipe | 44Ax32Ax22A T 
*Tretlager: *Truvativ GXP / shell 73mm 
*Lenker: *Scott EC pro 7075 Alloy | 26mm rise / 670mm / OS 31.8mm | Scott Pro lockon grips
*Vorbau: *Scott EC | 4 bolt / 6° angle 
*Pedale: *Crankbrothers Acid OEM | Alloy 
*Sattelstütze: *Maverick Speedball adjustable | 34.9mm with special shim 
*Sattel: *Scott EC / 7mm CROM rails | soft Tail protection 
*Vordernabe: *Scott EC pro / 20mm thru axle 
*Hinternabe: *DT Swiss 370 Disc 
*Kette: *SRAM PC 971 
*Kassette: *SRAM PG 980 | 11-32 T / alloy spider 
*Speichen: *DT Swiss Champion black 1.8mm | alloy nipples 
*Felgen: *Sun SOS P1 32H | 28mm wide / eyelets 
*Reifen: *Schwalbe Nobby Nic | 26 x 2.4 / 67 EPI / Evolution Kevlar | Snake Skin / triple compound
Wo kann man am meisten gewicht rausholen??

Gruß Valentino


----------



## Wollmilchsau (9. November 2008)

@ Mozart-only:

Nettes Ransom hast du da.... sag, was hast du denn da für einen Laufradsatz verbaut?
Speziell die Felgen und die Naben würden mich interessieren.

Grüße Wollmilchsau


----------



## Mozart-only (9. November 2008)

Also am meisten kannst du bei den Bremsen und Kurbel Set sparen, natürlich auch bei der Gabel ca. 400g zur FOX 36.
Kostet allerdings.... meine derzeitigen 13,3kg waren auch nicht günstig
Da du aber einen günstigen Einkaufspeis hast relativiert sich das.
Die Nobby Nick sind schon sehr gut von Gewicht und Grip.
Ausserdem ist die Maverick auch nicht gerade leicht, aber verdammt geile funktion.
Meiner Meinung ist das Gewicht nicht das allerwichtigste sonst würden wir in einem anderen Tread schreiben
Geometrie und leichte Laufräder sind mehr als die halbe Miete.

@ Vorbau ist ein Race Face in silber... wird demnächst durch Ritchey in weiß ersetzt 

Hier meine genauen selbst gewogenen Teile als Unterstützung:


----------



## Mozart-only (9. November 2008)

Hi Wollmilchsau,

Felgen sind von No Tubes - Modell-Arch, Speichen Super Comp., Naben DT Swiss 240 v & h. , Gewicht  1642g
Fahre die Felgen ohne Schläuche mit Milch funkt super.
Allerdings sind die Felgen 50g (beide) schwerer weil ich sie rot pulverbeschichtet habe.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

beste Grüße
Mozart


----------



## Staanemer (9. November 2008)

Hmm, 13,325 Kg ist das wohl das rechnerische Gewicht. Da würde mich doch mal interessieren was die Waage sagt. Die Teileliste ist nämlich unvollständig.

Ist aber nicht so wichtig, sind bestimmt nur ein paar Gramm, dafür sieht das Rad ja richtig gut aus, bis auf den Vorbau, der ja dann in weiss besser passt.

Aber die Reifen??? Ich fahre die auch, aber nicht mehr auf dem Fully, da der Grip auf dem Hardtail schon grenzwertig ist. Am Fully sind die Mountainking völlig überfordert.
Sie sind leicht und schnell und reichen für eine Trainingsrunde.
Ansonsten dienen Sie nur dem Zweck, auf dem Papier das Gewicht zu drücken.

@Valentino: wenn Du das Gewicht drücken willst, dann denke über einen Custom nach. Ja das wird teuerer, ist klar. Frag mal nach nem guten  Preis für einen Rahmenkit.

Achja, wie sind denn die Time Pedale so? Ich fahre gerade SPD, Mallets und Wellgo Wam D3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (9. November 2008)

@Mozart-only
Geiles Ransom! 
Dachte erst dass wären die E2200 von DT, aber wer mit so viel Liebe zum Detail arbeitet der pulvert sie sich passend!




> Aber die Reifen??? Ich fahre die auch, aber nicht mehr auf dem Fully, da der Grip auf dem Hardtail schon grenzwertig ist. Am Fully sind die Mountainking völlig überfordert.
> Sie sind leicht und schnell und reichen für eine Trainingsrunde.
> Ansonsten dienen Sie nur dem Zweck, auf dem Papier das Gewicht zu drücken.


Fahr die MK2.4 Supersonic im "All-Mountain" Bereich und bin mit den Reifen sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Staanemer (9. November 2008)

DaBoom schrieb:


> @Mozart-only
> 
> Fahr die MK2.4 Supersonic im "All-Mountain" Bereich und bin mit den Reifen sehr zufrieden.



Das ist sehr interessant. Ich bin von Gravity faltbar (nicht Pro) mit 2,35" auf den Mountainking 2,4" umgestiegen. Bei gleichem Luftdruck von 2,3 bar haben die Mountainkings so gut wie keine Grip und oft Snakebytes. Wahrscheinlich liegt das an den flachen Stollen, denn so ab 3 bar setzt der Grip dann ein.
Allerdings mit Nachteilen, so besteht Grip nur auf mittelweichen Böden, bei Feuchtigkeit geht nichts mehr. Im ruppigem Gelände verliert der Reifen aufgrund des hohen Druck schnell den Bodenkontakt, zum Beispiel auf Schotter wird das Rad dann sehr nervös und springt.
Zum Hardtail passt der Reifen aber hervorragend, dort ist sogar die schmalere Variante ausreichend.

Das kann auch mit dem Fahrergewicht zu tun haben, ich bin eher schwer.


----------



## Mozart-only (9. November 2008)

Also die Reifen mit dem Gewicht sind top.
Bin ca. 73kg schwer oder leicht
Der Vergleich zum NN den ich vorher drauf hatte
bei Feuchtigkeit Vorteil MK, KurvenGrip Vorteil MK,
Durschlagschutz Vorteil NN.
Fahre mit ca. 2,0 Bar Schlauchlos.
Damit das nicht Mißverstanden wird, den deutliche Unterschied gibt es z.B zum Big Betty.
Der dämpft und hat einen unheimliche Grip da brauch ich nicht mehr auf die Ideallinie achtgeben.
Meine Kondition ist allerdings nur mittelprächtig und ich bin im Wiener Becken zuhause (rauf runter) daher fahre ich den MK. Bei wirkliche Alpenevents habe ich beides probiert wenn du oben platt ankommst hilft dir der beste Reifen nichts mehr, geschweige der verlorene Spassfaktor.
So fahre ich halt ein bißchen langsamer und suche halt die saubere Linie.
Experimentiere gerade die Kombi MK vorne und NN hinten zwecks besseren Durchlagschutz.


----------



## Mozart-only (9. November 2008)

@ Staanemer
Hab das mit den Pedalen übersehen - die sind seit 6Jahren mit dabei, quasi ein Relikt.
Hab heuer die neuen Look probiert 240g 
Allerdings: Gewicht ist mir wichtig doch funktion geht vor!
Werde mir demnächst die Time Atac Carbon zulegen, die hat ein Kumpel von mir und haben einen echt unglaublich guten Stand für die Größe.
Übrigens alle Teile gewogen und auch das gesamt Rad auf der Tune Waage!! Das Ergebniss ist bis auf ein paar Gramm ident
Welche Teile fehlen dir denn?

@Valentino
wenn du nur  2500 zahlst nimm den Gaul.
Soweit ich weiß kostet der Rahmen alleine   2800 selbst wenn du 20% bekommst rechnet sich das umrüsten auf leichter Teile.
Step by Step ... geht nicht so ins Börserl


----------



## DaBoom (9. November 2008)

Bin vorher ebenfalls den Gravity 2.3 PRO gefahren. Sehr guter Reifen der wegen meiner Experimentierfreudigkeit dem MK weichen mußte.
NN (2.25 EVO) hat mir gar nicht gefallen. Verschleiß/Pannenanfälligkeit höher und bescheidener Kurvenhalt.

Zurzeit merke ich nur das der MK auf Grund weniger Querstollen in tiefen Böden/Schlamm weniger Grip hat.

Ergo: Die Rubber Queen 2.2 muss her!
Zumindest bis März


----------



## valentino (9. November 2008)

Ja ich habe es mir reservieren lassen! Aber bevor ich das bike kaufe möchte ich selbst testen vorallem wegen der größe denn ich habe ne blöde größe bin nur 173cm und ich muß denke ich M nehmen doch mein jetziges Cube HT habe ich damals in S genommen! Und ein paar teile werde ich sofort ersetzen ich denke ich werde die kurbel und bremse sofort wechseln denn abgesehen davo das ich erfahren habe das da viel gewicht drin die mir optisch nicht gefallen!



gruß valentino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (9. November 2008)

Hay,

das mit der Kurbel habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Bis jetzt bin ich von den CB überzeugt und würde mich über eure Meinung freuen!

http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/11889.html

MfG Börner

Meine neuste Anschaffung war jetzt nen DTswiss LRS 5.1 + Hope Naben... ich sag nur Porno!


----------



## Deichfräse (10. November 2008)

Geiles Bike Mozart!
Ich muss meins mal blank schrubben und dann auch mal ein aktuelles Foto posten!

Übrigens gewichtstechnisch komme ich bei mir, je nach Sattelstütze auf ca. 13,5 bzw. 13,7 kg. Denke das ist für so ein Bike ganz passend, auch wenn´s sicher noch leichter geht. Aber fahrbar muss es ja eben auch noch sein!

...und zu den MK´s - die fahre ich nämlich auch, mit Schlauch und ca. 2,75 bar: kein einziger Snakebite, kein Platten überhaupt diese Saison und Grip war immer absolut ausreichend vorhanden. Einziges Manko war der extrem hohe Verschleiß am Hinterrad.

Für alle Bastler: Ich habe noch ein original Umrüstkit von Scott auf 12mm Steckachse hinten (die geschraubte Version). Macht sich sehr genial an diesem Bike und bringt nochmal deutlich mehr Steifigkeit in den Hinterbau. Ist gebraucht und daher für wenig Geld zu haben...
Bei Interesse PN!


----------



## Staanemer (10. November 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Hay,
> 
> das mit der Kurbel habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Bis jetzt bin ich von den CB überzeugt und würde mich über eure Meinung freuen!
> 
> ...



Hatte ich auch mal im Auge. Bis ich bei danach mal gegooglet habe. Die Kurbeln wurden wohl aus dem Programm genommen, weil sich linke Kurbel überdurchschnittlich oft aufgelöst hat. Und zwar trennt sich die Verklebung zwischen VA und Alu. Such mal nach Reviews.

XTR (ab 250) oder Stylo Team Carbon (ab 200 , aber halt Truvativ Lager).

Ihr meint also, ich soll den MK´s noch ne Change geben? Dann wäre das Rad unter 13 kg. Aber eher Richtung Frühling.


----------



## Sird77 (10. November 2008)

Hallo liebe Ransomaten...

bin stolzer Besitzer eines Ransom 20 Carbon Gr. M Vers. ´08 ...

soo nun möchte ich das Teil so Downhill und Freeride tauglich machen wie´s nur geht...
Sprich, ich  spiele mit dem Gedanken einer anderen Gabel und mit diesem Kettenführungssatz für FR/DH(der mir, wenn ich recht informiert bin, das Größte Kettenblatt klaut...)
Gewicht ist für mich 2-rangig...Robust muss es werden mit meinem 90 Kg...

Für Kauftipps/Tricks/andere Meinungen wäre ich sehr dankbar...
Greetz


----------



## Mozart-only (10. November 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Hay,
> 
> das mit der Kurbel habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Bis jetzt bin ich von den CB überzeugt und würde mich über eure Meinung freuen!
> 
> ...



Hallo Börner,

weg von der Kurbel.. mein Kumpel hat mir genau das gleiche berichtet wie Staanemer schon geschrieben hat.
2 Jumps einmal die linke dann die rechte Seite.
Genau bei der Pedalachse, wurde zwar von BikestoreCC sofort ausgetauscht aber dann gleich auf E-Bay verhökert
Ich denke der Testbericht bezieht sich schon auf das neue Casting
XTR ist zwar gehobener Komerz aber das Mass der Dinge in sachen Funktion und Gewicht. 239,- bei http://www.bike-components.de/


----------



## Undertaker73 (12. November 2008)

Hi Jungs!
ich habe vor mir eine SLX-Kurbel einzubauen!
Welche Grösse brauche ich für mein Alu-Ransom??
Habe davon überhaupt keine Ahnung!
Sind die 170/175 mm die Länge des Innenlagers oder der Kurbel??
Wahrscheinlich der Kurbel!
Gibt es Unterschiede in den Einbaubreiten??
Danke für die Antworten!!


----------



## Deichfräse (12. November 2008)

Das ist die Länge vom Kurbelarm.
In der Regel werden Kurbeln mit 175mm Länge verbaut. Die Länge der Kurbelarme hat keinen Einfluss auf die Kurbelbreite.


----------



## Undertaker73 (12. November 2008)

Danke für die Antwort!
Ich habe mein Bike heute nachgewogen und komme mit Pedalen auf stolze 15,8 Kg!!!
Wie kann ich das Bike am besten gewichtsoptimieren!!??
Habe die Gewichte jetzt mal nachgelesen.
Die Truvativ Firex Kurbel und die SLX-Kurbel tun sich maximal 50 Gramm!
Dafür lohnt sich der Umbau doch gar nicht.
Habe jetzt mal die Pedale von Plattform auf meine alten XT umgerüstet.
Macht gerade 200 gr. Aber das ist ja schon mal was mit wenig 
Aufwand!! 
Die Sattelstütze sowie auch der Sattel von Scott sind eigentlich auch superleicht,so dass man da auch nicht gerade optimieren kann!
Wo spare ich am meisten Gewicht ohne tief in die Tasche greifen zu müssen???


----------



## Osama bin biken (12. November 2008)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Ransomaten...
> 
> bin stolzer Besitzer eines Ransom 20 Carbon Gr. M Vers. ´08 ...
> 
> ...



Sers,

guck mal, weiter oben auf dieser Seite verkauft einer Ausfallenden und Maxle Steckachse - macht absolut Sinn. Allerdings brauchst Du dann ein anderes Hinterrad wegen der Nabe. 
Ich hab´das 30 er aus diesem Jahr - ist meines Wissens nach ähnlich spezifiziert. Habe die Gabel gegen eine 36er Talas getauscht, hinten die besagte Steckachse verbaut und zwei Laufradsätze. Einen mit SOS Felgen, Veltec DH Naben und Conti Rubber Queen Reifen zum Touren, einen mit Mavic 325 Felgen und Maxxis Minion F/R für die gröberen Sachen. So war´s für mich genau richtig...
Wenn Du eine dreifach Kettenführung suchst, dann kannst Du mal unter www.anbipa.de nachfragen....


----------



## Börner1982 (12. November 2008)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!
> Ich habe mein Bike heute nachgewogen und komme mit Pedalen auf stolze 15,8 Kg!!!
> Wie kann ich das Bike am besten gewichtsoptimieren!!??
> Habe die Gewichte jetzt mal nachgelesen.
> ...



Hay!

du kannst auf jeden Fall was in den Reifen bzw Schläuchen raus holen, dann etwas teurer nen leichteren LRS (Laufradsatz) und dann kannste natürlich auch noch auf ne Gabel sparen (zB.Fox) ... aber viele Kleinigkeiten können dein Gewicht senken. zb.Steuersatz,Schrauben Material, Pedalsatz... das sind sachen die eher im hintergrund stehen, die aber etwas Gewicht sparen können ... 

... oder was meint ihr anderen " Ransau - biker!?!?!?!?!?!?"

MfG Börner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sird77 (13. November 2008)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Sers,
> 
> guck mal, weiter oben auf dieser Seite verkauft einer Ausfallenden und Maxle Steckachse - macht absolut Sinn. Allerdings brauchst Du dann ein anderes Hinterrad wegen der Nabe.
> Ich habÂ´das 30 er aus diesem Jahr - ist meines Wissens nach Ã¤hnlich spezifiziert. Habe die Gabel gegen eine 36er Talas getauscht, hinten die besagte Steckachse verbaut und zwei LaufradsÃ¤tze. Einen mit SOS Felgen, Veltec DH Naben und Conti Rubber Queen Reifen zum Touren, einen mit Mavic 325 Felgen und Maxxis Minion F/R fÃ¼r die grÃ¶beren Sachen. So warÂ´s fÃ¼r mich genau richtig...
> Wenn Du eine dreifach KettenfÃ¼hrung suchst, dann kannst Du mal unter www.anbipa.de nachfragen....



Danke Dir...soweit klar...die Tallas liegt noch immer so bei 800-1000 â¬ nicht wahr ?
Die Ausfallenden und die Steckachsenund Ausfallenden...wie werden die preislich liegen wenn ich was neues, vernÃ¼nftiges, will und welche passen in mein 20er Carbon? Fange gerade erst an mich damit zu befassen daher kenn ich mich noch net so gut aus was ich am besten nehmen sollte und was es kosten darf...
Kann ich auch meine Standart-Schlappen drauf lassen?
2 LaufrÃ¤der fÃ¼rs GrÃ¶bere kann ich mir dato net leisten.
Spiele mit dem Gedanken den Hernn Hammerschmidt auf Bike schustern zu lassen.*duck* Das ist halt ultra scharf das Teil


----------



## thorenko (13. November 2008)

Nabend zusammen,

vielleicht könnt ih mir ja weiterhelfen. Bin auch "Ransomist" brauch aber ne neue Gabel weils die MZ zerlegt hat. Was würdet ihr empfehlen:
RS Lyrik 2Step Air
oder
Fox Talas 36 RC oder R?

Talas bin ich schonmal mit ner Fox 32 Talas an nem CC gefahren, fand ich sehr praktisch. Die Lyrik kenn ich nur aus Erzählungen, habe aber gehört wenn sie funktioniert ist sie super.
Könnt ihr mir bitte eure Meinung dazu sagen und wo die großen Unterschiede in den Gabeln und auch in den Modellen der gleichen Reihen sind. Weil ich nicht den Unterschied bei Fox zwischen R und RC verstehe. Und welche ist von den Lyrik Modellen am besten. Oder habt ihr noch einen besseren Vorschlag?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
thorenko


----------



## Staanemer (13. November 2008)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort!
> Ich habe mein Bike heute nachgewogen und komme mit Pedalen auf stolze 15,8 Kg!!!
> Wie kann ich das Bike am besten gewichtsoptimieren!!??
> Habe die Gewichte jetzt mal nachgelesen.
> ...



Kommt doch drauf an, wo Du hin willst. 
Bei 15,8 kg machen 800gr Gewichtsersparnis kaum was aus. Unter 14 kg (zB) wirst Du ohne teuere Investitionen und Kompromisse nicht kommen, d.h. Leichtbauteile an einem zu schweren Rahmen.
Entweder Du nimmst das in Kauf und rüstest nach und nach auf (bzw. Gewicht ab) oder Du hast das falsche Bike (oder Rahmen). Also zuerst die Frage: was ist Dein Zielgewicht?

Pedale (Mallet) + Kurbeln (XTR) ca. 15,4 kg
+ Gabel ca. 14,8 - 15 kg
+ Laufräder ca. 14,5 kg
+ Kleinkram (Lenker, Vorbau, Schaltwerk, etc) ca. 14,2 kg
Als Beispiel, schreib Dir mal  Preis dahinter.


Da ist übrigens ein LTD im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Undertaker73 (13. November 2008)

Ich wollte auf jeden Fall unter die 15 Kilo-Grenze!
Ein AM mit 15 Kg ist völlig in Ordnung obwohl man das Gewicht beim Bergfahren im Lock-Out nicht wirklich merkt!
Der Equalizer ist in dieser Hinsicht schon wirklich ein genialer Dämpfer!
Das Ltd. wollte ich nicht haben,da ich dem Werkstoff Carbon nicht wirklich traue.
Wenn du mit dem Ding mal stürzt oder bekommst einen dicken Stein ans Unterrohr sollte das Bike laut Scott ja sofort zur Insp. beim Freundlichen!!
Ausserdem sparst du mit dem Aluransaurahmen eh kaum Gewicht!
Gewicht sparst du nur mit der höheren Ausstattung die an den Carbonbikes verbaut ist.
Ich hatte vorher ein Cannondale, das viel viel einfacher zu pimpen war!
Einfach die Codasachen abschrauben und Shimano drauf und ruckzuck war das Bike 2 Kilo leichter. Aber Scott hat von Haus aus auch seine eigenen "günstigen" Teile verbaut die aber fast genauso leicht sind wie Teile in einer höheren Preisklasse. Spricht natürlich für Scott!!
Als Beispiel riet mir mein Händler vor dem Kauf einfach die Scott Stroke 2 gegen Nobby Nic zu tauschen und schon würde ich 400 gr. sparen!
Am Ende ist der Stroke 2 nicht wirklich leichter als ein Nobby Nic und zudem auch wesentlich haltbarer im Verschleiss!!!
Naja für weitere günstige Tipps bin ich immer dankbar!!


----------



## 29erpete (13. November 2008)

thorenko schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> vielleicht könnt ih mir ja weiterhelfen. Bin auch "Ransomist" brauch aber ne neue Gabel weils die MZ zerlegt hat. Was würdet ihr empfehlen:
> RS Lyrik 2Step Air
> ...



Schon an eine Magura Wotan gedacht? Nicht die leichteste aber im Vergleich günstig, steif, robust und auch sehr sensibel. Optisch find ichs auch nicht schlecht:


----------



## KäptnFR (13. November 2008)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Wo spare ich am meisten Gewicht ohne tief in die Tasche greifen zu müssen???


...am Bauch? (falls vorhanden)


----------



## curious (13. November 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> ...am Bauch? (falls vorhanden)



 Ich war´s nicht ! 
Wann kommst Du mit zum Spinning ?
Ich verspreche Dir 5 kg Gewichtsersparnis in 5 Monaten.
Und dann zur Belohnung für jedes Kilo am Bauch 200 Gramm am Fahrrad abspecken.

cu Ulli "Nobby Nic und leichte Schläuche bringen am meißten Gramm/"


----------



## Staanemer (13. November 2008)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Ich wollte auf jeden Fall unter die 15 Kilo-Grenze!
> Ein AM mit 15 Kg ist völlig in Ordnung obwohl man das Gewicht beim Bergfahren im Lock-Out nicht wirklich merkt!
> Der Equalizer ist in dieser Hinsicht schon wirklich ein genialer Dämpfer!
> Das Ltd. wollte ich nicht haben,da ich dem Werkstoff Carbon nicht wirklich traue.
> ...



Tja, dann ist ja alles Spitze.

Wenn Du das alles so genau weisst, und Deine Ausstattung Dich so zufrieden stellt, warum fragst Du dann eigentlich?


----------



## Jussi (13. November 2008)

Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ne MZ 66 an mein Ransom zu bauen.
Hab jetzt noch die originale MZ All Mountain SL 2 von 2007 in weis drin, was meint ihr was ich dafür verlangen könnte?

Also bin auch offen für Angebote falls jemand sie will!!

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (13. November 2008)

Jussi schrieb:


> Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ne MZ 66 an mein Ransom zu bauen.
> Hab jetzt noch die originale MZ All Mountain SL 2 von 2007 in weis drin, was meint ihr was ich dafür verlangen könnte?
> 
> Also bin auch offen für Angebote falls jemand sie will!!
> ...



... ich habe für meine noch 200,- bekommen, dann 12,- drauf gelegt und mir die Unkaputtbare RS Domain (Nagel neu) 180mm ersteigert ... nicht leicht, aber Funktionalität 100% (Gewicht wie MZ 66er)

Das aber nur am rande... 

Börner


----------



## Osama bin biken (13. November 2008)

Sird77 schrieb:


> Danke Dir...soweit klar...die Tallas liegt noch immer so bei 800-1000  nicht wahr ?
> Die Ausfallenden und die Steckachsenund Ausfallenden...wie werden die preislich liegen wenn ich was neues, vernünftiges, will und welche passen in mein 20er Carbon? Fange gerade erst an mich damit zu befassen daher kenn ich mich noch net so gut aus was ich am besten nehmen sollte und was es kosten darf...
> Kann ich auch meine Standart-Schlappen drauf lassen?
> 2 Laufräder fürs Gröbere kann ich mir dato net leisten.
> Spiele mit dem Gedanken den Hernn Hammerschmidt auf Bike schustern zu lassen.*duck* Das ist halt ultra scharf das Teil



Also Steckachse und Ausfallende gibts nur von Scot die passenden - wie gesagt, geh´mal die letzten Wochen in diesem Thred durch - da vekauft einer eine. Meine zweiten Laufradsatz hab´ich im ebay für 120 ersteigert - zum Bergabfahren reicht das. Hammerschmidt würd´ich nicht nachrüsten - ich denke da kommst Du besser weg, wenn Du das nächstjährige Ransom kaufst - da ist schon alles drin bzw. dran....


----------



## Deichfräse (14. November 2008)

Genau, ich war´s! Hab´ noch die ältere Version der 12mm Steckachse (geschraubt) hier herumliegen. War etwa 3 Monate im Einsatz, ist völlig in Ordnung. Bin jetzt aber auf das Maxle-System umgestiegen und hab´ mal wieder "Anteile" bei der Firma Scott erworben - nicht ganz preisgünstig...
...aber schon geil!!!


----------



## curious (14. November 2008)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Ich wollte auf jeden Fall unter die 15 Kilo-Grenze!
> Ein AM mit 15 Kg ist völlig in Ordnung obwohl man das Gewicht beim Bergfahren im Lock-Out nicht wirklich merkt!
> 
> ....
> ...



Also mal konstruktiv:
Du willst mit vertretbaren Kosten 1kg einsparen.

Weiter oben hat Mozart-only die Teile-Liste seines 13,5 kg Ransom veröffentlicht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5289251&postcount=409. Das solltest Du jetzt mal mit Deinen Anbauteilen vergleichen.

Ich würde hier ansetzen:

Reifen / Schläuche -> 200gr. sollten mit Nobby Nic und leichten Schläuchen drin sein.
Laufradsatz -> der Laufradsatz von Mozart wiegt nur 1630 kg; das ist für AM irre leicht und vermutlich sehr teuer; 1800 g ist möglich und erschwinglich. Die Gewichtsreduktion an Reifen und Laufrädern wirst Du am Berg richtig merken. Bei Votec verbauen sie am AM einen Satz MAvic Crossride http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k448/a4037/crossride-disc-centerlock-2007-08.html; Der Satz ist für unter 150  zu bekommen.
Gabel -> Das ist zwar teurer, aber vermutlich auch sinnvoll, vor allem wenn Du eine Gabel mit Federwegverstellung wählst. Die hier von Fox wiegt 2250 gr. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k277/a10108/36-talas-r-2009.html. Die Wotan Thor 140 wiegt sogar nur 1900 gr. http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k277/a10702/thor-140-federgabel-weiss.html Was wiegt Deine Marzocchi Gabel?
 Bremsen -> Hier würde ich auch mal auf die Suche gehen. Deine Avid Bremsen sind sicher nicht wirklich leicht.
Vorbau / Lenker -> Hier kannst Du m.E. 150 gr für vertretbares 
Geld sparen
Kurbel -> 50gr sind nicht richtig viel. Vielleicht kannst Du ein gebrauchte XTR Kurbel ersteigern. Damit sind sicher 200gr. drin.

Viel Spaß beim googlen, Ulli


----------



## Mozart-only (15. November 2008)

@ Undertaker

Kann mich der Meinung von curious nur anschließen,
den meißten Effekt (Bergauf) hast du bei den Laufradsatz inkl. Reifen.
Ich fuhr bis vor kurzen mit Latexschläuchen ca. 130g.
Ist etwas nervig jedesmal nachzupumpen aber Gewicht, Rollwiderstand aber auch Panneschutz sind hervorragend zudem auch noch effektiv zum Preis.
Bei der Gabel kommst nicht an der Fox 36 vorbei, (Gewicht & Funktion) die Thor ist zwar leicht und auch der Federweg wäre je nach Einsatztzweck noch o.k. aber die Einbauhöhe verschlechter den Lenkwinkel erheblich und das Ransom wäre an seiner varablität drastisch eingeschränkt.

Sicherer Tipp wie schon öfter erwähnt... XTR Kurbel und Bremsen, mein Tipp Formula One

Leichtbau sollte sinnvoll je nach Einsatzzweck verbaut werden, ich meine da gibt es keine verallgemeinerung

Viel Spaß


----------



## valentino (15. November 2008)

Also heute habe ich meinen Ramson geholt und bin die ersste runde gefahren und ich bin total happy vorallem merkt man das gewicht nicht und das kletter wie ne eins!
Achja es ist Ransom 20 und habe schon einen LRS mit Hope naben verbauen lassen.
Bilder folgen ist schon dunkel und vorallem sieht das bike unter aller Sau aus.


gruß valentino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (15. November 2008)

Morgen, Sonntag 

ab 13.00 Uhr am Felmastot bzw unter´n Felmastot. Wir parken dann mit dem KFZ unten vor der Schranke (der kleine Parkplatz) vor der  "Silber-Mühle"

... also, wer bock hat, der melde sich dann einfach, wenn er uns sehen sollte ;-) ... ich fahr ein CARBON Ransom und der bekannten den ich mit bring fährt ein  "grobes - ROTWILD" ;-)

MfG Börner


----------



## Jussi (16. November 2008)

Mojen...

Kann mir einer die Bezeichnungen von allen Kugellagern des Hinterbaus und der Umlenkwippe sagen? Sind ja alles Industrielager brauche die genauen Angaben!

Danke...


----------



## Börner1982 (16. November 2008)

Jussi schrieb:


> Mojen...
> 
> Kann mir einer die Bezeichnungen von allen Kugellagern des Hinterbaus und der Umlenkwippe sagen? Sind ja alles Industrielager brauche die genauen Angaben!
> 
> Danke...



... hay, 
keinen plan, aber es würde mich auch interessieren!?

Börner


----------



## Undertaker73 (16. November 2008)

curious schrieb:


> Also mal konstruktiv:
> Du willst mit vertretbaren Kosten 1kg einsparen.
> 
> Weiter oben hat Mozart-only die Teile-Liste seines 13,5 kg Ransom veröffentlicht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5289251&postcount=409. Das solltest Du jetzt mal mit Deinen Anbauteilen vergleichen.
> ...



Mensch curious!!
Danke Danke Danke
Für diese Zusammenstellung von Teilen hätte ich mindestens 2 Wochen bebraucht!!
Werde glaube ich mit dem Bauch anfangen!!!

So Long


----------



## Mr_Ransom (16. November 2008)

Jussi schrieb:


> Mojen...
> 
> Kann mir einer die Bezeichnungen von allen Kugellagern des Hinterbaus und der Umlenkwippe sagen? Sind ja alles Industrielager brauche die genauen Angaben!
> 
> Danke...



Hi,
steht doch im Ransom Manual
http://scottusa.com/downloads/06bike/manual_ransom_de.pdf 
Seite 4, musst beidseitig gedichtet ( am Besten Lippendichtung) nehmen, evtl. noch besser rostfreie Lager

Apropos: gestern fing mein Ransom Carbon an zu Knarzen, als ob der Rahmen einen Riss hätte,
allerdings kein Knarzen im Blockierten Dämpferzustand.
Nach Demontage der Umlenkwippe am Dämpfer stellte sich ein total zerstörtes Lager 61900 als Übeltäter raus, hier ist die Hauptbelastung im Schwingenverbund.
Weiss jemand, ob es hier was Besseres/Belastbareres gibt?? die stat. Belastung des Lagers ist 1,7 KN also nicht sehr viel, per se ist ein Kugellager eigentlich gar nicht für eine solche Belastung geeignet.

Ein Nadellager dürfte min das Doppelte bringen.

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen


Gruss


----------



## Deichfräse (21. November 2008)

Hier bei mir im Norden gibt es eine Firma, bei der kann man eigentlich alle gängigen Lager bestellen - falls sie die nicht sogar auf Lager haben.
Das Gleitlager für das obere Dämpferauge habe ich auch von denen. Funktioniert einwandfrei.
Ich suche mal Namen und so von denen heraus und poste das dann hier.


----------



## Danilo (21. November 2008)

hallo
ich habe Fragen die jemand sicherlich schnell beantworten kann.
Ich habe am Ransom 30 von 2008 eine MZ 55 ATA2 welchen roten oberen Knopf muß ich entfernen um an das Ventiel zu gelangen und vor allem wie? hebeln, schrauben?
Am unteren linken Holm der gabel ist auch ein Ventiel.Sollte ich das obere endlich gefunden haben welches befülle ich als erstes oben oder unten, und mit welchem Druck oben und unten bei einem Fahrrergewicht um 90kg ist sicherlich geschmackssache aber so ca. die dazugehöhrige Anleitung hatt mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen.
auch habe ich gesten den Dämpfer für hinten mit Luft befüllt wie es im Heft beschrieben ist und bemerkt das ich in der positiv Luftkammer beim wiederholten ansetzen der Pumpe keinen Luftdruck auf der Pumpe angezeigt bekomme und wieder die 27,9 Bar reinpumpen kann, aber bei der Negativkammer ist der Druck vorhanden. seltsamer weise stimmt der SAG wo ist die Luft in der Positivkammer oder wird sie nur nicht angezeigt.
meine Fragen waren sicher schon Thema habe aber auf die schnelle nichts gefunden.
danke im vorraus


----------



## Jussi (21. November 2008)

Guckst du hier!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=265387


----------



## Danilo (21. November 2008)

Danke für den Link
aber es scheint bei mir etwas anderes zu sein es wird 0 Druck angezeigt, ich bin mit der Dämpferpumpen technik schon etwas vertraut weil ich sie schon lange bei meinen Fox 100 gabeln nutze, ich denke mein Stift der pumpe öffnet das Ventiel nicht und ich baue nur im Schlauch beim Pumpen Luft auf obwohl ich sie schon sehr fest draufgeschraubt habe, werde mal versuchen es noch weiter drauf zu schrauben um das Ventiel zu öffnen. Scheinbar ist ja auch Luft drauf er Federt und der SAG stimmt so in etwa, also erst mal Fahren und Beobachten.


----------



## Tilo (21. November 2008)

Danilo schrieb:


> Danke für den Link
> aber es scheint bei mir etwas anderes zu sein es wird 0 Druck angezeigt, ich bin mit der Dämpferpumpen technik schon etwas vertraut weil ich sie schon lange bei meinen Fox 100 gabeln nutze, ich denke mein Stift der pumpe öffnet das Ventiel nicht und ich baue nur im Schlauch beim Pumpen Luft auf obwohl ich sie schon sehr fest draufgeschraubt habe, werde mal versuchen es noch weiter drauf zu schrauben um das Ventiel zu öffnen. Scheinbar ist ja auch Luft drauf er Federt und der SAG stimmt so in etwa, also erst mal Fahren und Beobachten.



....so habe ich mir das auch gedacht.
Ich schätze mal, du machst einen Bedienungsfehler, oder hast die falsche Pumpe.

Von der Gabel würde ich lieber die Finger lassen solange sie funktioniert, was die Ausnahme zu sein scheint.

cu
Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danilo (21. November 2008)

Tilo schrieb:


> ....so habe ich mir das auch gedacht.
> Ich schätze mal, du machst einen Bedienungsfehler, oder hast die falsche Pumpe.
> 
> Von der Gabel würde ich lieber die Finger lassen solange sie funktioniert, was die Ausnahme zu sein scheint.
> ...



Hallo Tilo
Ich habe die Originale Scott Pumpe die beim Ransom dabei war.
Gabel Funktioniert, NOCHist Neu sollte nur auf mein Gewicht eingestellt werden.


----------



## Jussi (21. November 2008)

Aber die Angaben in der Manuel sind für 100kg Leute welche 3 bis 4 Meter Drops machen wollen so ist´s zumindest bei den Gabeln welche ich kenne.

Probier es mit 2 bis 3 Bar weniger als angegeben!!


----------



## Jussi (21. November 2008)

@Danilo hab noch was gefunden:

http://gmt-biker.de/2007/07/14/einstellen-des-scott-equalizer-tc/


----------



## Danilo (21. November 2008)

würde ich gerne machen, leider ist aus der Anleitung nicht ersichtlich unter welcher kappe das Ventiel versteckt ist und wie ich jene Kappe löse, oder habe ich da was übersehen (ich habe die original Anleitung)


----------



## Danilo (21. November 2008)

Jussi schrieb:


> @Danilo hab noch was gefunden:
> 
> http://gmt-biker.de/2007/07/14/einstellen-des-scott-equalizer-tc/



danke werde ich mal lesen.


----------



## Danilo (21. November 2008)

Danilo schrieb:


> danke werde ich mal lesen.



Leider auch nichts neues, wie die Pumpe Funktioniert ist schon klar, aber warscheinlich öffnet mein Ventiel für die Positivkammer nicht, bei der Neg.kammer heht es Tadellos.


----------



## Jussi (21. November 2008)

Hier das Video hilft dir vielleicht auch:

http://gmt-biker.de/category/bikes/scott-ransom/

etwas runter rollen....

Aber wenn du Pumpst drückst du den Pin im Ventil rein dieser dichtet von der Druckseite des Dämpfers ab!!!


----------



## Deichfräse (21. November 2008)

@Mr. Ransom und alle anderen, die es interessiert:

Hab´ mir bei dieser Firma Ersatz beschafft - in meinem Fall für ca. 70 Cent...

Fa. Lippold Hydraulik und Wälzlager GmbH
Bremsweg 8
19057 Schwerin

Tel.: 0385-485360

Wie gesagt, die Jungs dort konnten mir sofort mit einer Gleitbuchse für den Dämpfer weiterhelfen. Dementsprechend werden die sicher auch ein passendes Nadellager für den Umlenkhebel auftreiben können.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (22. November 2008)

Danilo schrieb:


> Leider auch nichts neues, wie die Pumpe Funktioniert ist schon klar, aber warscheinlich öffnet mein Ventiel für die Positivkammer nicht, bei der Neg.kammer heht es Tadellos.



Hi,
hatte ich auch, in der Pumpe bzw. im Aufsatz ist innen ein Pin drin, der den Pin des Ventils drückt. Dreh den mit einem Schraubenzieher etwas raus, dann gehts

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Undertaker73 (22. November 2008)

Wisst ihr eigentlich was die jährliche Inspektion vom Ransom kostet?
Eigentlich würde ich meinen Equalizer sehr ungern schon einschicken da ich dieses Jahr kaum gefahren bin und er funzt immer noch tadellos!
Wenn man hier liesst dass nach manchem Dämpferupdate die Dinger auch schon mal defekt sein können!!??

Habe mein Bike im Februar gekauft-muss ich das Jahr genau einhalten oder verliere ich ansonsten die 5-Jahres-Garantie???


----------



## factz666 (22. November 2008)

Billig ist das nicht, ich glaube um die 80 Euro! Einmal im Jahr sollte man das machen, damit der Garantie-Anspruch nicht erlischt.


----------



## Jussi (22. November 2008)

I


----------



## Jussi (22. November 2008)

Ich hatte meinen Dämpfer anfang des Jahres eingeschickt weil er defekt war.

Es gibt einmal einen Basic Service der kostet ca. 70 bis 80 und es gibt den ich glaub Full Service der kostet aufjedenfall um die 110. Dieser sollte alle zwei Jahre durgeführt werden. Auch wegen der Garantie soll der Dämpfer einmal im Jahr zum Service!
Steht aber auch in der Manual!!


----------



## ransomrider (22. November 2008)

@ Danilo

Gie 55 ATA 2 kannst du nur unten links befüllen. Sie hat keine eigene Luftkammer für die Progression. Habe bei 85 Kilo glaub etwa 60 bis 70 PSI, müsste aber noch mal schauen.


----------



## sharky (23. November 2008)

hallo zusammen,

spiele mit dem gedanken, mir ein ransom zuzulegen. habe bereits ein giant trance x mit 11,9kg aufgebaut dass ich für touren und etwas spaß habe, für sprünge und ganz ruppiges gelände ist es aber nicht ideal aufgrund des leichten aufbaus. ich lese immer, dass das ransom nicht für bikepark etc gemacht wäre. nun bestehen ja parks nicht nur aus 2m drops oder mehr, wobei bei dem federweg auch das gehen sollte. oder? was macht das ransom denn nun auf dauer mit? 

weiterhin stellt sich mir die frage der rahmengröße. bin 1,92 groß und habe nur ne 87er schrittlänge, dementsprechend nen recht langen oberkörper. würdet ihr L oder XL empfehlen. M bin ich probegesessen, ging garnicht. 

rein von der rahmenhöhe würde ich das XL bevorzugen da sich die überstandshöhe nicht um welten unterscheidet und das lange oberrohr aufgrund meiner maße nicht unbedingt störend wirken würde. was ich mich frage ist wie sich die beiden größen im radstand unterscheiden. ich möchte kein "gerade aus bike" haben sondern eines das auch gut um spitzkehren geht. grade wurzelige, verblockte trails mit spitzkehren und einige sprünge sind das, wofür ich das bike schwerpunktmäßig nutzen möchte. schon klar dass ein kleinerer rahmen für sowas tendenziell immer besser geeignet ist, nur ist die frage, wo die grenze zwischen nötiger wendigkeit und fahrbarkeit bei meiner körpergröße liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Undertaker73 (23. November 2008)

Hi sharky!
Da du mit deiner Beinlänge ein ziemlicher Sitzriese sein musst, kommst du denke ich, mit beiden Bikes sehr gut hin,da das Ransom über ein ziemlich langes Oberrohr verfügt!!
Wenn du es aber gar nur als Zweitbike haben möchtest und wohl auch nur für die härteren Einsätze, würde ich  wohl das Kleinere nehmen.
Ich selber bin 1,78 gross und passe perfekt auf M.
Ich habe aber auch schon von Leuten im Forum gelesen,die 1,88 m gross sind und auch auf einem M fahren.
Probiere beide Bikes aus,habe ich mit M und L auch gemacht!
Beim Ransom merkst du sofort welches passt und welches nicht.
Ich habe mir beim Händler meines Vertrauens ein Ransom für`s WE in L ausgeliehen und habe direkt gemerkt dass es nicht passt.
M getestet und gekauft!
Kauf bei einem Händler bei dir um die Ecke!!!
Ist immer noch das Beste, besonders bei einem Bike in so einer Preiskategorie. 15% vom Kaufpreis geht ein guter Händler immer runter!!


----------



## Deichfräse (23. November 2008)

@Sharky

In Größe L Hat das Ransom einen Radstand von 1150mm. Bei XL kommen ca. 20mm hinzu. Damit wird es sicherlich nicht der totale Kehren-Räuber, aber das ist das Ransom auch mit der Größe L nicht unbedingt. Das hängt allerdings auch ein wenig mit den recht großzügig dimensionierten Kettenstreben mit einer Länge von 430mm (in allen Größen) zusammen.
Heißt also, dass du in den engen Kurven etwas mehr Körpereinsatz bringen mußt.
Andererseits solltest du größentechnisch schon darauf achten, dass du mit dem Teil auch bequem fahren kannst und nicht wie der Affe auf dem Schleifstein sitzt.
Wegen der Haltbarkeit mach´ dir mal keine Sorgen, selbst die Carbon-Ransom´s verkraften eine ganze Menge - schau dir mal die Bilder und Videos von Käpt´n FR an...

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/videos/die-trail-videos-der-mb-leser-platz-1.234228.2.htm


----------



## ransomrider (23. November 2008)

Ich fahre bei 1.91 Meter und etwa 90 cm Schrittlänge einen L-Rahmen, auch viel Bergauf. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Grösse und würde keinen grösseren Rahmen wollen.


----------



## Axalp (23. November 2008)

Bin 1.82 und fahre das Ransom in L.

Ich kann bestätigen was Deichfräse sagt:
In engen Passagen braucht es etwas mehr Körpereinsatz um das Ransom um die Ecke zu wuchten - ist aber meiner Ansicht nach kein Nachteil. Man gewöhnt sich recht schnell daran. 

Dafür hat man auf schnellen Single-Trails eine enorme Laufruhe, was mir am Ransom am Besten gefällt. 

Ich war - gezwungenermaßen - mit dem Ransom des Öfteren im Bike-Park. Es macht zwar alles mit (Sprünge bis 2m), aber ehrlich gesagt ist es mir auf die Dauer dafür zu schade.


----------



## placeboworld80 (23. November 2008)

Hallo 

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Ransom  zuzulegen. Bin 1,68m groß und tendiere zu Medium. Worauf sollte man denn beim Kauf achten? Gibt es spezielle Schwachpunkte bei den ersten 2006 Modellen?


----------



## Undertaker73 (23. November 2008)

placeboworld80 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Ransom  zuzulegen. Bin 1,68m groß und tendiere zu Medium. Worauf sollte man denn beim Kauf achten? Gibt es spezielle Schwachpunkte bei den ersten 2006 Modellen?




Warum 2006èr Modell???
Hast du die 2009èr schon gesehen???


----------



## placeboworld80 (23. November 2008)

Eigentlich brauch ich nur den Rahmen. Da die einzeln aber zu teuer sind versuch ich ein Komplettbike zu bekommen und zu "schlachten" . Die Rahmen sind doch bis auf die Farbe gleich oder täusche ich mich da? Deshalb 2006er wg. dem Preis. Mal sehen welches ich bekomm. Schwanke auch noch zw. Carbon und Aluausführung.


----------



## Börner1982 (23. November 2008)

.... so, Tag zusammen!

Ich bin gerad von einer außgiebigen So.-tour zurück gekehrt und bin jetzt einfach nur noch "platt", aber Glücklich !!!

Ich schreibe euch mal eben meine Erfahrungen mit meinem 20´er Ransom auf!
Ich fahre seit Feb´08 ein 20´er CARBON ... Bj. 2007 und kann nur sagen das es mich in allen situationen nie hängen gelassen hat! Ich habe auch des öfteren mal einen BikePark besucht (Willingen u. Winterberg) ... dabei kann ich euch auch mit gutem Gewissen sagen das auch 3m Drops drin sind ;-)
Ich habe aber für solche sachen einen anderen Laufradsatz (SingleTrack) Der Origenal LRS war mir einfach zu "weich", diese habe ich dann auch vor kurzem durch DTswiss 5.1 mit Hope Pro Naben getauscht... Die laufen auch einfach klasse für die etwas ruppigeren Touren-alltag! Dann habe ich noch die Marzocchi AllMountain vorübergehend gegen eine RockShox Domain getauscht, da mir die MZ durch die Durchmesser Daten und meinem sprung verhalten nicht gewachsen war  Das muß aber jeder für sich testen und entscheiden! 
Ich fahre bei meinen 1,88m einen "M" Rahmen, da ich es sehr "flott" mag, dh. ist die Wendigkeit für mich das "a und o". Ich kann das Bike, sollte es mir wirklich mal zu "agil" wirken eher ruhiger zähmen, als wenn ich es "flott" mag, und es mit biegen und brechen um die Ecken bzw Trail peitschen muß ... 

Fakt ist, das ein RANSOM auch nicht geschont werden darf! Es hat soviel potenzial für Touren und vorallem für Trails ...

MfG Börner


----------



## Undertaker73 (23. November 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> .... so, Tag zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin gerad von einer außgiebigen So.-tour zurück gekehrt und bin jetzt einfach nur noch "platt", aber Glücklich !!!
> 
> ...



Gutes "Wort zum Sonntag"!!!!!
Ransom forever


----------



## KäptnFR (23. November 2008)

Da es mal wieder um ransomspezifische fragen geht, gibts von mir auch noch ein wort zum sonntag.

Meine persönliche Meinung zur Rahmengröße unterscheidet sich von der "allgemein gängigen" ziemlich. Ich bin 1,87 groß und fahre beide Rahmen in XL. Wenn es einen XXL geben würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich den nehmen 
Aktuelles Beispiel, war heute mim CC Ransom mal wieder auf den heimischen Wald- und Wiesentrails unterwegs. In den Bergen liegt ja jetzt ordentlich Schnee, FR-Teil ist also schon eingemottet heul Harrypeter18 hier ausm forum war auch am Start. Er ist etwas über 1,70 groß und fährt auch ein Ransom, allerdings in Größe M. Unterwegs kam uns die Idee, mal die Bikes zu tauschen, weil er mal sehen wollte wie der fox Dämpfer so funktioniert. Sein erster Kommentar "wow der spricht fein an" sein zweiter Kommentar "wow ist das Bike wendig"  Soviel zum Thema Wendigkeit großer/kleiner Rahmen. Die Wendigkeit wird weit mehr zb vom Lenkwinkel und anderen Faktoren beeinflusst als vom Radstand, meine Meinung. Ausserdem sprechen wir hier immer noch von nem Fahrrad mit 14kg und nicht von nem Motorrad mit 200Kg oder mehr... 

Wahrscheinlich Geschmackssache, ich fahr halt lieber n langes Oberrohr mit nem kurzen Vorbau. So ganz schlecht funktionierts ja net wie man sieht 

Wer übrigens das weiter oben verlinkte Trail-Video lieber mit Musik anschauen möchte wird hier fündig (tip: rechts unterm bild "hohe Qualität" wählen, dann erkennt man sogar was)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (24. November 2008)

In Bezug auf den Lenkwinkel hat KäptnFR ganz recht, der spielt eine ganz entscheidende Rolle beim Thema Wendigkeit/Laufruhe. Die alte Weisheit "Länge läuft" kann man aber auch nicht einfach so vernachlässigen und es ist nun einmal so, dass Scott dem Ransom mit 430mm langen Kettenstreben schon recht viel Länge vorgibt.
Trotzdem kann ich mich bisher auch nicht wirklich über mangelnde Wendigkeit beschweren - ganz im Gegenteil. 
Ich fahre das Teil in "L", bin 1,83m groß und komme super damit zurecht.
Das muss aber jeder für sich beurteilen, weil da geht es mal wieder um subjektives Empfinden. Also ab zum Händler, Probefahrt machen!


----------



## sharky (24. November 2008)

hallo zusammen,

vielen dank erst mal für die ganzen tipps und hinweise. das ist ja ne richtige gemeinde in der gemeinde hier   
ich bin offen gestanden etwas am zweifeln was das bike angeht, vor allem hinsichtlich stabilität. die ganzen warnungen, die auch von eurer seite kamen, was einsätze im park etc. angeht haben mich doch etwas abgeschreckt. was genau im park kann / soll / darf man denn nicht machen? sprünge mit 1-2m? oder mehr? ich will kein FR video drehen, aber einige sprünge sollte es schon abkönnen. zumal momentan die "Konkurrenz" einer mir mehr als bekannten marke auch noch um meine gunst buhlt und erwiesener maßen sehr stabil ist:







nur frag ich mich da ob das bike nicht nen tick zu extrem ist? wie seht ihr das?


----------



## KäptnFR (24. November 2008)

@Sharky: Meine negativen erfahrungen mit dem ransom beziehen sich IM WESENTLICHEN auf das Modelljahr 2006. Das war eben das erste jahr in dem es auf dem markt war. Aus den aufgetretenen schwachstellen hat man für die folgejahre aber gelernt und die schwachstellen entsprechend verstärkt.

Hier gibts genug leute die damit auch im park fahren, es kommt halt auch drauf an wie. Ich persönlich würds nicht machen, aber das hat einen anderen grund: ich bin früher viele jahre DH rennen gefahren und wenn ich im park bin, fällt da so ein schalter im hirn um auf "volle-kanne-race-speed-runterbolzen"  Für sowas ist das bike eher nicht gebaut und es wär auch einfach schad drum, find ich.

Wenn du im park keine rennen gewinnen willst und in erster linie ein 1a Trailbike haben möchtest, kann ich dir das ransom uneingeschränkt empfehlen, vorausgesetzt du kaufst dir KEIN 2006er modell


----------



## sharky (24. November 2008)

@käptn

danke  ja ich such ein trailbike und hab vor mir die 2008er aluversion zu holen. vorausgesetzt der shop um die ecke gibt sie mir zu dem preis, den ich dafür zu zahlen bereit bin 

damke für eure hilfe, ich halt euch (falls es interessiert) über die weitere entwicklung und die modifizierungen des bikes auf dem laufenden


----------



## Axalp (24. November 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielen dank erst mal für die ganzen tipps und hinweise. das ist ja ne richtige gemeinde in der gemeinde hier
> ich bin offen gestanden etwas am zweifeln was das bike angeht, vor allem hinsichtlich stabilität. die ganzen warnungen, die auch von eurer seite kamen, was einsätze im park etc. angeht haben mich doch etwas abgeschreckt. was genau im park kann / soll / darf man denn nicht machen? sprünge mit 1-2m? oder mehr? ich will kein FR video drehen, aber einige sprünge sollte es schon abkönnen....



Ich will jetzt keine Grundsatzdiskussion auslösen, aber ich finde, dass ein Enduro oder Lightfreerider wie das Ransom *auf die Dauer* nicht Bike-Park tauglich ist. Darum habe ich mir z.B. noch etwas Park- bzw. DH-Lastiges in den Fuhrpark gestellt.

Gerade als Anfänger (so wie ich) belastet man durch Fahrfehler (z.B. zu kurz/weit gesprungen und Landezone nicht getroffen... falsche Linie in verblockten Steinfeldern gewählt...) das Material enorm und für sowas ist meiner Meinung nach das Ransom nicht ausgelegt. Sonst hätte Scott z.B. nicht das Gambler mit im Programm.

[edit] KäptnFR war schnelller ;-)


----------



## Danilo (24. November 2008)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> Hi,
> hatte ich auch, in der Pumpe bzw. im Aufsatz ist innen ein Pin drin, der den Pin des Ventils drückt. Dreh den mit einem Schraubenzieher etwas raus, dann gehts
> 
> Gruss



Hallo
Ja genau das war der Punkt, ich habe das Ventiel jetzt geöffnet bekommen und eingestellt.


----------



## Danilo (24. November 2008)

ransomrider schrieb:


> @ Danilo
> 
> Gie 55 ATA 2 kannst du nur unten links befüllen. Sie hat keine eigene Luftkammer für die Progression. Habe bei 85 Kilo glaub etwa 60 bis 70 PSI, müsste aber noch mal schauen.



Danke, habe ich jetzt auch nach langen suchen geschnallt.
konnte mir nur einfach nicht vorstellen das es das einzige Ventiel sein sollte, da bei Fox 100 das Ventiel links oben ist (ist meine erste MZ und hoffentlich nicht die letzte, was da so geschrieben wird) ich habe aber mit Vorurteilen nichts am Hut da ich mit Haltbarkeit noch keine Propleme hatte.Ich fahre mit meinem Specialized epic Strecken wo viele sagten das hält nie und nimmer lange aber in 2 Jahren nicht einen Defekt
aber das gehört in eine anderen Thread.
Ich habe die Gabel jetzt mit 5 Bar aufgepumpt und werde mal Probieren, bei besserem Wetter.


----------



## Börner1982 (24. November 2008)

http://[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/231301]
	
[/URL]


So es ist vollbracht,  bis auf die Gabel, welche im Frühjahr ausgetauscht wird, ist es für die normalen Enduro-Freeride-Touren bereit und ich kann berichten, das es auch vollkommen problemlos funktioniert. Ich war am So erst beim "schnee-gestöber" mit Freunden los... Übrigens in der Rahmen hot Größe "M"  Die Ausstattung ist vollkommen Touren-tauglich, und die Stinger KeFü ist mit einem 38er Ritzel "getunt" ... Warum??? Da ich das Große 44er und das mittlere 36er Ritzel entberen konnte, und der Umbau eher was für meine "ruppigeren" Trail-Touren ist. 

Was meint ihr, mir gefällt´s !!!


----------



## sharky (24. November 2008)

@axalp
Ich gehÃ¶r nicht zu den leuten die Ã¼ber dirthÃ¼gel schmettern oder 3m tief vom northshore hÃ¼pfen um die nÃ¤chste senke dann 10m weit zu Ã¼berfliegen und mit nem plumps landen. Ich will Ã¼berwiegend damit schwere, auch verblockte trails fahren und hin und wieder auch mal nen sprung mitnehmen kÃ¶nnen ohne angst zu haben, dass das bike die grÃ¤tsche macht. 2m ist dabei sicher das absolute maximum was ich springen werde. Hoch, nicht weit  ist eben die frage, ob das ransom dafÃ¼r das richtige ist. Das von mir verlinkte giant mit sicherheit, aber die trailtauglichkeit beim ransom (gardaseeeinsatz, alpen etc. pp.) sehe ich beim ransom eher als beim giant reign x.

@all
zumindest beim thema rahmengrÃ¶Ãe bin ich schlauer, nachdem ich heute nen rahmen in XL probegesessen bin kam ich zu dem schluss, dass ein L auf jeden fall reichen wird. Das einzige was nun noch fehlt ist ein vernÃ¼nftiges angebot fÃ¼r ein 2008er ransom 40â¦ hat jemand was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (24. November 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> @axalp
> ...Ich will überwiegend damit schwere, auch verblockte trails fahren und hin und wieder auch mal nen sprung mitnehmen können ohne angst zu haben, dass das bike die grätsche macht. 2m ist dabei sicher das absolute maximum was ich springen werde. Hoch, nicht weit  ist eben die frage, ob das ransom dafür das richtige ist. Das von mir verlinkte giant mit sicherheit, aber die trailtauglichkeit beim ransom (gardaseeeinsatz, alpen etc. pp.) sehe ich beim ransom eher als beim giant reign x...



Ich tu jetzt 'mal so, als sei ich nicht voreingenommen: NIMM DAS RANSOM 

Spass beiseite, das kannst Du mit dem Ransom auch alles problemlos machen. Für welches Bike Du Dich entscheidest, hängt von anderen Faktoren ab (Preis, Probefahrt, Ausstattung usw. usf.).


----------



## Mr_Ransom (24. November 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> @Sharky: Meine negativen erfahrungen mit dem ransom beziehen sich IM WESENTLICHEN auf das Modelljahr 2006.
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


----------



## Deichfräse (25. November 2008)

Mein 2006-er hatte bisher einmal ein Problem mit dem Equalizer - der wurde aber anstandslos von Scott getauscht. Dann schlägt bei voller Ausnutzung des Federweges der Umwerfer ganz leicht an die untere Dämpferaufnahme an - kann man aber mit ein bißchen Geschick selbst abändern. Und alle guten Dinge sind 3, hat sich die Gleitbuchse vom oberen Dämpferauge frühzeitig verabschiedet - da fehlte ein O-Ring und so gelangte der ganze Dreck eben dahin, wo er nicht hin sollte.
Ärgerliche Kleinigkeiten und kleine Denk-Fehler... Trotzdem ein geiles Bike!
Außerdem gab´s ja Probleme mit der linken Kettenstrebe, die da schon mal bei dem Einen oder Anderen an der Schweißnaht das zeitliche segnete und die Dämpferaufnahme (die "alte" mit den 2 kleinen Platten) konnte schon mal brechen. Wurde aber auch von Scott mit Modelljahr 2007 geändert und ist leicht umzurüsten.

...und wenn man will bzw. völlig talentlos durch die Gegend schreddert, bekommt man jedes Bike kaputt!

Wir haben hier eine ehemalige Moto-Cross-Strecke, die sich auch ganz gut mit dem Bike bewältigen läßt und da sind auch 2 recht nette Sprünge. Bisher gab´s da keine Probleme mit dem Ransom - hab´da aber vor etlichen Jahren mal einen Diamant-Stahl-Rahmen geschrottet. Damals wohl noch wegen Talentlosigkeit und weil man so etwas normaler Weise nicht mit einem Tourenrad springt...


----------



## KäptnFR (25. November 2008)

...bei den 06ern hat der hauptrahmen unten am tretlager, vorderhalb der federbeinbefestigung manchmal etwas "geknickt" reagiert  Weiters gabs da "vereinzelt" probleme mit den kettenstreben auf der bremsenseite... findest alles in diesem thread weiter vorne.

Ich weiß nicht obs mal jmd bemerkt hat: Bei den 08ern war der Ltd rahmen aus der HMX net Faser (kaum Faserstruktur erkennbar), der 10er und 20er aus der HMF net Faser. Die HMX net faser soll noch zugfester sein. afaik war das bei den 06ern aber noch nicht so, die hatten alle diese kreuzfaserstruktur, welche die HMF net ist...
09 gibts ja kein Ltd mehr, da ist der 10er rahmen aus der HMX net Faser und der 20er aus der HMF net.


----------



## Undertaker73 (25. November 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> @axalp
> Ich gehÃ¶r nicht zu den leuten die Ã¼ber dirthÃ¼gel schmettern oder 3m tief vom northshore hÃ¼pfen um die nÃ¤chste senke dann 10m weit zu Ã¼berfliegen und mit nem plumps landen. Ich will Ã¼berwiegend damit schwere, auch verblockte trails fahren und hin und wieder auch mal nen sprung mitnehmen kÃ¶nnen ohne angst zu haben, dass das bike die grÃ¤tsche macht. 2m ist dabei sicher das absolute maximum was ich springen werde. Hoch, nicht weit  ist eben die frage, ob das ransom dafÃ¼r das richtige ist. Das von mir verlinkte giant mit sicherheit, aber die trailtauglichkeit beim ransom (gardaseeeinsatz, alpen etc. pp.) sehe ich beim ransom eher als beim giant reign x.
> 
> @all
> zumindest beim thema rahmengrÃ¶Ãe bin ich schlauer, nachdem ich heute nen rahmen in XL probegesessen bin kam ich zu dem schluss, dass ein L auf jeden fall reichen wird. Das einzige was nun noch fehlt ist ein vernÃ¼nftiges angebot fÃ¼r ein 2008er ransom 40â¦ hat jemand was?



Vergleiche das Ransom auf keinen Fall mit dem Giant!
Nimm das Ransom,du wirst es nicht bereuen. Alleine schon das VerhÃ¤rten des Equalizers macht bergauf so einen Megavortrieb!!!!
Schau dir Rene Wildhaber beim Megavalanche an und du siehst ob das Ransom das richtige Bike fÃ¼r dich ist.
Und ich glaube "Derjenigewelcher" fÃ¤hrt noch in einem anderen Gang als du!!
Wie gesagt ich habe beim Kauf im Februar jede Menge Angebote aus dem Internet bekommen. Dann sparst du vielleicht nochmal 200 Euro. Aber denke daran dass du das Bike besser bei dir in der Umgebung kaufst zwecks Insp. und Garantie als im Internet . Und der freundliche Scott-VerkÃ¤ufer in deiner Nachbarschaft fragt dich dann bei der ersten Inspektion wo du das Bike gekauft hÃ¤ttest und du sagst ihm dann mit hochroter Birne " Im Internet"  weil sie mir ein paar Euro zu teuer waren!! Ob der Laden bei dir um die Ecke dann irgendwann pleite ist weil es mittlerweile alle so machen, das juckt wirklich keinen!!!
Das GefÃ¼hl mit einem Bike die Berge runterzujagen wo du auch noch diese Wahnsinns-Scott-Garantie hast ist einfach besser!
Und Scott hat den besten Service in der ganzen Bikebranche.
Wenn du z.B. bei Scott ein Bike im Wert von Ã¼ber 2000 Euro erwirbst bekommst du die Scott_Premium Card! Wenn dein Ransom jetzt mal im Urlaub defekt ist gehst du mit der Card zu einem Scott Reference Center die es in jedem Bikegebiet gibt und lÃ¤sst das Rad auf Kosten von Scott reparieren.
Wenn es nicht mehr zu reparieren ist leiht dir dieses Center ein Leih-Ransom fÃ¼r den Rest des Urlaubs aus!
Mit der Rechnung von dem geliehenen Bike gehst du dann zu deinem HÃ¤ndler, der die Rechnung dann bei Scott vorlegt und du bekommst diese dann bezahlt!
Das ist Service wa???
Vergleiche das mal mit der deutschen  "Anti-Service-Schmiede Canyon"!!

P.S Ich habe das Ransom 40 `08 fÃ¼r 2200 Euro bekommen.
www.cyclewerx.de


----------



## _mike_ (25. November 2008)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Wenn du z.B. bei Scott ein Bike im Wert von über 2000 Euro erwirbst bekommst du die Scott_Premium Card! Wenn dein Ransom jetzt mal im Urlaub defekt ist gehst du mit der Card zu einem Scott Reference Center die es in jedem Bikegebiet gibt und lässt das Rad auf Kosten von Scott reparieren.
> Wenn es nicht mehr zu reparieren ist leiht dir dieses Center ein Leih-Ransom für den Rest des Urlaubs aus!
> Mit der Rechnung von dem geliehenen Bike gehst du dann zu deinem Händler, der die Rechnung dann bei Scott vorlegt und du bekommst diese dann bezahlt!



Scott_Premium Card??? Wo soll's die denn geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (26. November 2008)

Das würd mich ja auch mal interessieren, ich werde meinen Händler des vertrauen´s mal einweihen und fragen 

... aber sollte das wirklich der Fall sein, sag ich nur KLASSE !!!!!

Börner


----------



## Deichfräse (26. November 2008)

Die hätte ich auch gern - vom Wert meines Ransoms würde es ja mehr als ausreichen in den Genuss dieser Vorteile zu kommen...
Aber auf Scotts HP ist davon nichts zu lesen. Trotzdem ist der Garantie-/Kulanzservice von Scott wirklich ziemlich erstklassig. So darf man das aber auch erwarten, wenn man Bikes in der Premiumklasse kauft.


----------



## corny30 (26. November 2008)

Die Karte sollte jeder nach dem Kauf seines Ransom automatisch von Scott zugeschickt bekommen, wenn Ihr bei eurem Händler ein entsprechendes Formular ausgefüllt habt, bzw. wenn euer Händler dieses ausgefüllt hat.

Meine Karte ist zwar nach ca 2 Monaten eingetroffen, da Scott mit dem Versand etwas im Rückstand war.

Sprecht einfach mal eure Händler an, die sollten eigentlich Bescheid wissen. Ansonsten einfach mal eine Mail mit der Rahmen-Nr. und Rechnungs-Nr. an Scott schicken.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## prallax (26. November 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Da es mal wieder um ransomspezifische fragen geht, gibts von mir auch noch ein wort zum sonntag.
> 
> Meine persönliche Meinung zur Rahmengröße unterscheidet sich von der "allgemein gängigen" ziemlich. Ich bin 1,87 groß und fahre beide Rahmen in XL. Wenn es einen XXL geben würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich den nehmen


Kannst du auch die Gründe dafür nennen, warum du so einen großen Rahmen bevorzugen würdest ? Die Vorteile die das bringt, würden mich echt interessieren, da jeder sagt, je kleiner deste besser für technischen Trails. Die Sitzposition kann es ja nicht sein, mit dem 0mm Vorbau sitzt du auf dem Bike wie bei einem M Ransom mit 50mm Vorbau. Dann ja eigentlich nur wegen dem langen Radstand. Was ist der Vorteil von so einem langen Radstand auf dem Trail ? In Kehren hat man dadurch doch nur Nachteile, es sei den man kann so gut Hinterrad versetzen wie du ?


----------



## sharky (26. November 2008)

prallax schrieb:


> Kannst du auch die Gründe dafür nennen, warum du so einen großen Rahmen bevorzugen würdest ? Die Vorteile die das bringt, würden mich echt interessieren, da jeder sagt, je kleiner deste besser für technischen Trails. Die Sitzposition kann es ja nicht sein, mit dem 0mm Vorbau sitzt du auf dem Bike wie bei einem M Ransom mit 50mm Vorbau. Dann ja eigentlich nur wegen dem langen Radstand. Was ist der Vorteil von so einem langen Radstand auf dem Trail ? In Kehren hat man dadurch doch nur Nachteile, es sei den man kann so gut Hinterrad versetzen wie du ?



mir auch nicht ganz klar. ich bin 1,92 und hab durch 87cm schrittlänge entsprechend nen sehr langen oberkörper. bin das XL probegesessen aber hab schon beim aufsitzen gemerkt, dass es einfach zu lang ist. dann noch der längere radstand, mir ist es nicht wirklich erklärlich was der vorteil sein soll


----------



## Undertaker73 (26. November 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Das würd mich ja auch mal interessieren, ich werde meinen Händler des vertrauen´s mal einweihen und fragen
> 
> ... aber sollte das wirklich der Fall sein, sag ich nur KLASSE !!!!!
> 
> Börner



Ruf einfach mal bei Scott Deutschland in Dachau an, die können dir genau Auskunft geben!
Die Garantie gibt es natürlich nur bei Kauf eines neuen Bikes!!
Dazu bekommst du auch noch vergünstigten Eintritt auf Messen,aktuelle Post von Scott wie Kataloge,Aufkleber etc.,alles das was Spielkinder wie wir halt brauchen!!!


----------



## Undertaker73 (26. November 2008)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Die hätte ich auch gern - vom Wert meines Ransoms würde es ja mehr als ausreichen in den Genuss dieser Vorteile zu kommen...
> Aber auf Scotts HP ist davon nichts zu lesen. Trotzdem ist der Garantie-/Kulanzservice von Scott wirklich ziemlich erstklassig. So darf man das aber auch erwarten, wenn man Bikes in der Premiumklasse kauft.



Canyon verkauft auch Bikes in dieser Preisklasse!
Als sich mein Freund ein Torque gekauft hat wollten die Koblenzer für das Aufpumpen und Einstellen des Dämpfers 50 Euro haben!!!
Wir standen im Ladengeschäft und haben das Bike für 2500 Euro gekauft!! Ja richtig 5000 DM in "ECHTGELD". Ab über die Ladentheke!!! Der Canyonverkäufer grinste uns nach dem Bezahlen nur müde an und war nicht in der Lage uns überhaupt die Funktionen der Gabel und des Dämpfers unentgeltlich zu erklären!! Das ist auch einer der vielen Gründe warum ich ein Ransom und kein Torque im Keller bewache!!


----------



## sharky (26. November 2008)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Als sich mein Freund ein Torque gekauft hat wollten die Koblenzer für das Aufpumpen und Einstellen des Dämpfers 50 Euro haben!!!
> Wir standen im Ladengeschäft und haben das Bike für 2500 Euro gekauft!! Ja richtig 5000 DM in "ECHTGELD". Ab über die Ladentheke!!! Der Canyonverkäufer grinste uns nach dem Bezahlen nur müde an und war nicht in der Lage uns überhaupt die Funktionen der Gabel und des Dämpfers unentgeltlich zu erklären!! Das ist auch einer der vielen Gründe warum ich ein Ransom und kein Torque im Keller bewache!!



oha... das ist ja wirklich ne frechheit hoch drei! 

da wäre bei mir auch sofort ende der diskussion! sowas kann es net sein! für das gelb bekomm ich ein 40er ransom das zwar nicht ganz so ausgestattet ist wie das canyon aber dafür deutlich individueller als die versandmühlen. hatte mir auch ein torque überlegt weil eben ein "standarddämpfer" reingeht und man keine spezifische lösung braucht wie den equalizer. seit ich aber weiss dass man im schlimmsten fall auch nen normalen 190mm dämpfer ins ransom bekommt, ist das thema canyon vom tisch


----------



## Deichfräse (26. November 2008)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Canyon verkauft auch Bikes in dieser Preisklasse!
> 
> ...
> 
> Das ist auch einer der vielen Gründe warum ich ein Ransom und kein Torque im Keller bewache!!




Klar gibt´s Bikes die leider mittlerweile ein kleines Vermögen kosten auch bei anderen Herstellern, aber da herrscht manchmal eben ´ne ziemliche Service-Wüste. Hätte ich einen eigenen Laden bzw. würde ich sündteure aber eben endgeile Bikes bauen, ich würde meinen Kunden alles, was ich in meinem Laden verkaufen würde auch erklären können bzw. falls sich irgendetwas am Bike abnorm verhält sofort kostenlos nachbessern bzw. Ersatz liefern.
Mal ganz ehrlich, wie oft wird schon ein Bike im Wert von über 4000,- Euro gekauft?
Bei der Investitionssumme für ein bißchen Spaß am Hobby darf (muss) ein Hersteller oder Laden schon mal recht deutlich service- und kundenorientiert arbeiten!

...und wie? Du hast dein Ransom im Keller????????????
Was´n Frevel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KäptnFR (27. November 2008)

prallax schrieb:


> mit dem 0mm Vorbau sitzt du auf dem Bike wie bei einem M Ransom mit 50mm Vorbau


Genau richtig erkannt  Der einzige Unterschied ist dabei die Position des Vorderrades zum Körper- bzw Gesamtschwerpunkt: Der Aufstandspunkt des Vorderrades liegt mit dem langen Rahmen und kurzem (bzw gar keinem ) VORbau schlicht weiter vorne, dh. das Bike neigt bergab erst seehr viel später zum Salto mortale. Durch den kurzen (bzw nicht vorhandenen) Vorbau entfällt zugleich dieser Hebelarm, der das Bike nach vorne überkippen lassen will.

Zwei Extrembeispiele zu Veranschaulichung worums mir geht:



 



Überschlagsgefühle kommen halt einfach sehr spät auf 

Nachteile des langen Rahmens sehe ich (abgesehen vielleicht vom Springen zb über kleine Kicker) bisher keine. Bergauf hilft eine abgesenkte Gabel gegen Wheelie-Neigung und auch beim flotten single trail surfen komm ich damit gut zurecht. Das bike liegt halt schön "satt" auf der strasse (bzw trail)... 
In wirklich engen Kehren kommst ums Hinterradversetzen eh nicht drum rum, warum auch, macht ja höllisch spaß 

Es ist also wie gesagt geschmackssache bzw eine Frage des Einsatzzweckes. Wenn ich sehr steiles Geläuf kaum oder gar nicht fahre, sondern lieber mal den ein oder anderen kicker hüpfe und leichte trails fahre, macht ein kleinerer Rahmen vielleicht mehr sinn. So wie ich "allmountain" für mich auslege, würde ich eher den langen Rahmen mit kurzem Vorbau empfehlen.

(btw: Hat eigtl mal jmd ein Motorrad mit "Vorbau" gesehen? Oder ist der Vorbau vielleicht ein CC-Relikt aus den frühen 90ern, nach dem Motto "das haben wir schon immer so gemacht, das machen wir auch weiter so" )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (27. November 2008)

@ KäptnFr

... welche Gabel hast du genau verbaut ne RS Boxxer, soweit bin ich auch Aber deine ist ja scheinbar absenkbar, und somit müsste es eine ältere "ride" Version sein, oder ?! Von der Optik her würd ich das aber voll ausschließen  
Die "ride" hat aber "nur 180mm bzw weniger, u-turn ... Wie sieht das bei dir aus?!?!?!?!??!?!!?!?!??!?!?

MfG Börner


----------



## Undertaker73 (27. November 2008)

@Kapitano FR

""In wirklich engen Kehren kommst ums Hinterradversetzen eh nicht drum rum, warum auch, macht ja höllisch spaß ""

Wie kann ich das Umsetzen am besten lernen??
Sieht immer super einfach aus scheint aber richtig schwer zu sein!!


----------



## Deichfräse (27. November 2008)

Ich hab´s mir über kontrolliertes Bremsen des Vorderrades bis zum Wheelie beigebogen. Wenn du das hinbekommst, also auf dem Vorderrad stehen oder rollen kannst, fängst du an mit der Hüfte zu arbeiten. "Einfach" in die gewünschte Richtung einen Impuls mit der Hüfte und schon schwenkt das Hinterrteil um die Lenkachse - hier das Steuerrohr. Jetzt solltest du der ganzen Aktion auch noch eine Lenkbewegung hinzufügen, so dass nicht nur das Hinterteil in die gewünschte Richtung zeigt, sondern auch das Vorderrad in die Richtung zeigt, wo du weiter biken möchtest.

Hört sich theoretisch einfach an, kann einem am Anfang aber schon mal den Nerv rauben.
Probier´s mal vor der Haustür oder auf einem einfachen Trail mit wenig Gefälle.
Wenn´s dann klappt macht es wirklich höllisch Spaß - auch auf schnellen Passagen wo das Lenken in aufeinanderfolgenden kleinen Kuppen und Kurven einfach über das versetzte Hinterrad erfolgt.


----------



## KäptnFR (27. November 2008)

@Börner: Die Absenkung funktioniert (wie in diesem thread bereits erwähnt) mittels "1-strap-system"  (=> Mini Spanngurt). Macht wiederum nur Sinn bei reinen Bergtouren, sprich 1 x rauf, 1 x runter  Gibt aber ja genügend brauchbare Gabeln mit eingebauter Absenkung.

@Undertaker (kurz mal offtopic): Das kannst Du immer und überall üben. Ich würde mal am Parkplatz in der Ebene anfangen. Einfach mal langsam (!) fahren, vorne Bremsen und leicht aus der Hüfte die Beine entlasten. Dann sollte das Hinterrad hochkommen. Langsames rantasten schont die knochen ;-)

Wennst das beherrscht, versuch mal das Hinterrad nicht da wieder abzusetzen wo du es abgehoben hast, sondern versuch mit einem seitlichen Impuls das Hinterrad seitlich versetzt wieder aufzusetzen. Der Impuls kann dabei entweder aus der Hüfte kommen, sprich im Moment des Abhebens bewegst du deinen Körper auf die seite auf die du versetzen möchtest, oder Du Drehst mal, sobald das Hinterrad in der Luft ist, vorsichtig (!) bischen am lenker und schaust was passiert. Normalerweise wird sich nicht das Vorderrad verdrehen (ist ja die ganze last drauf) sondern dein ganzer Hauptrahmen (im idealfall inclusive Dir ) wird sich zur Seite drehen.

Das ganze dann mal n nachmittag üben und dann würd ich mir mal ne geeignete (nicht zu enge) kehre in leichtem Gefälle suchen. In leichtem Gefälle gehts eigtl noch leichter, weil Du eh schon mehr Gewicht aufm Vorderrad hast. 
Viel Spaß beim üben, am besten mit paar Kollegen machen, das motiviert ungemein 

btw: Hinterradversetzen ist mmn DIE trail-fahrtechnik schlechthin! Wenn man das beherrscht kann man einen regelrechten quantensprung fahrtechnisch machen. Es geht nämlich dabei nicht nur darum elegant und spurenfrei Kehren zu bewältigen, auch extrem verblockte steilpassagen werden dadurch zt erst fahrbar. Warum? =>Steilstufen mit eingeschlagenem Lenker zu befahren ist sehr schwierig, manchmal kaum möglich. Viel einfacher wird alles wenn das Bike vor dem Hindernis GERADE steht! Dazu muss man aber das Versetzen beherrschen...

Edit: Deichfräse war schneller


----------



## McMicro (28. November 2008)

Hoi,

Ich benötige bitte Eure Hilfe. An mein 30er Ransom ´08 (Alu) soll nen anderer Umwerfer aber die Mühle steht nicht bei mir und bei Scott auf der HP hab ich nichts gefunden.....
Gesucht wird Durchmesser, Top- oder Bottom-Pull und High- oder Low-Clamp.
Währe Euch sehr Dankbar wenn Ihr mir helfen könnt.

Gruss Chris


----------



## Deichfräse (28. November 2008)

Durchmesser ist 31.8mm und das ganze ist ein Top-Swing, Dual-Pull Umwerfer.


----------



## McMicro (28. November 2008)

Danke


----------



## Mr_Ransom (6. Dezember 2008)

Hi Freunde, 
bin gerade an Generalwartung meines Ransom Carbon ltd.
Habe gerade die kompletten Kugellager der Schwingenlagerung getauscht, Ergebnis ist top, federt wieder deutlich sensibler.

Ich will aber auch die Schlagstellen im Rahmen ausbessern, 
weiss jemand Rat, ob ich da was beachten muss
stelle mir vor die Schlagstellen leicht an zu schleifen und dann mit Klarlack drüber zu lackieren.
Welche Type Klarlack??

Gruss


----------



## Börner1982 (6. Dezember 2008)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> Hi Freunde,
> bin gerade an Generalwartung meines Ransom Carbon ltd.
> Habe gerade die kompletten Kugellager der Schwingenlagerung getauscht, Ergebnis ist top, federt wieder deutlich sensibler.
> 
> ...



Ich Grüße dich,

Haste die ganzen Lager einfach von bzw über deinen "Bike-dealer" geordert, oder woher haste sie bezogen?
Zum ausbessern des Rahmens habe ich bei meinem 20er carbon Rahmen einen klar-lack Lackstift vom Auto genommen. Es fällt nicht auf, wobei ich jetzt deine macken nicht kenn, aber du machst das schon, ist nicht schwierig! 

Börner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ransom (6. Dezember 2008)

BÃ¶rner1982 schrieb:


> Ich GrÃ¼Ãe dich,
> 
> Haste die ganzen Lager einfach von bzw Ã¼ber deinen "Bike-dealer" geordert, oder woher haste sie bezogen?
> Zum ausbessern des Rahmens habe ich bei meinem 20er carbon Rahmen einen klar-lack Lackstift vom Auto genommen. Es fÃ¤llt nicht auf, wobei ich jetzt deine macken nicht kenn, aber du machst das schon, ist nicht schwierig!
> ...



Hi,
ich hab einen prima Wkz-bau, mein Schlosser hat die bestellt und montiert,
achte auf Stahl Lager und 2RS AusfÃ¼hrung ( ca 5 â¬  /Lager keine asiatische AusfÃ¼hrung)

Gruss


----------



## Jussi (7. Dezember 2008)

@Mr_Ransom
Du fähsrt doch ein FR aufgebautes Ransom mit ner 66er dicken Felgen und Codes! Hast bei dem Aufbau auch sicher einen dementsprechenden Fahrstil, haben deine Lager gehalten und kann du mal ein Bild von deinen Rad Posten?

Ich werde die nächste Woche auch meine Lager bekommen auch alle in 2RS Ausführung und in Edelstahl!! Vielleicht kann ich dann noch mehr besorgen werde mich da melden!!

Wieviele Kugeln haben die Originalen Lager? Kann du ein altes Lager mal aufmachen?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Mr_Ransom (7. Dezember 2008)

Jussi schrieb:


> @Mr_Ransom
> Du fähsrt doch ein FR aufgebautes Ransom mit ner 66er dicken Felgen und Codes! Hast bei dem Aufbau auch sicher einen dementsprechenden Fahrstil, haben deine Lager gehalten und kann du mal ein Bild von deinen Rad Posten?
> 
> Ich werde die nächste Woche auch meine Lager bekommen auch alle in 2RS Ausführung und in Edelstahl!! Vielleicht kann ich dann noch mehr besorgen werde mich da melden!!
> ...




Hi, 
woher weisst denn Du was ich für ein Ransom habe?? ( naja hab ich vermutlich hier drin mal geschrieben).

Die alten Lager sind leider entsorgt, aber nach Kugellagertabelle hat das grosse Lager 61900 eine statisch Tragfähigkeit von 1273 N, d.h. 2 Lager = 2546 N,  und das mit Übersetzung 3,3:1 scheint mir stark grenzlastig ausgelegt.
Das Rostfreie hat ca 80% davon, warum  nimmst Du diese Var., Original sind Stahllager drin, kannste prüfen mit Magnet.

Am stärksten belastet ist das mittlere Lager 61900 an der Dämpferwippe ( hier drehte sich nix mehr vermutlich Kugel gebrochen), das parallel gewechselte kleine Lager 63800 drehte sich wie neu



Gruss


----------



## Jussi (7. Dezember 2008)

Bist dir sicher das, dass Edelstahllager weniger belastbar ist?
Ich hab meine noch nicht ausgebaut, irgendwer schrieb hier was von Edelstahllager und ich dacht auch wegen Feuchtigkeit und dem Rost das VA besser wär! 
Hab diese Variante aber auch in Stahl da!

Was du fährst steht vorne im Treat, weil ich wollte auch auf eine 66er umbauen aber irgendwie hat das hier keiner!! Ein neuer LRS soll auch im Winter folgen halt mehr FR mäßig soll mein Ransom werden.


----------



## KäptnFR (7. Dezember 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> ...wobei ich jetzt deine macken nicht kenn...




Die sind nicht so arg beim Mr Ransom, er ist n recht netter Kerl


----------



## sharky (7. Dezember 2008)

mal ne frage: war as problem mit der ausleiernden achse vom hinterbau wo dann so ne neue achse auf garantie reinkam nur beim 06er oder auch beim 07er ransom?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (7. Dezember 2008)

Die neue Achse gibts erst ab 08!
Hab bei meinem 07er Modell auch die Achse gewechselt!


----------



## Börner1982 (7. Dezember 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> mal ne frage: war as problem mit der ausleiernden achse vom hinterbau wo dann so ne neue achse auf garantie reinkam nur beim 06er oder auch beim 07er ransom?



Ich fahre das 20er ´07 und habe mitte 2008 einfach die Neue Achse eingebaut! 
Das bekommste auch selber hin, ist nicht wild und das sollte dir dein Bike-dealer auch besorgen können!

MfG Börner


----------



## Mr_Ransom (7. Dezember 2008)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Die sind nicht so arg beim Mr Ransom, er ist n recht netter Kerl



Hi Käptn,

zu freundlich


wer war denn am Wochenende biken?? 
ich habe immerhin 600 hm im Schnee hingebracht

Gruss


----------



## sharky (7. Dezember 2008)

> Die neue Achse gibts erst ab 08!
> Hab bei meinem 07er Modell auch die Achse gewechselt!
> 
> Ich fahre das 20er ´07 und habe mitte 2008 einfach die Neue Achse eingebaut!
> Das bekommste auch selber hin, ist nicht wild und das sollte dir dein Bike-dealer auch besorgen können!



danke euch beiden  das hier ist echt der freundlichste thread des forums 

nachdem mir das XL trotz meiner 1,92 doch etwas ungeheuer ist hab ich nun eines in L aus 2007 entdeckt, gut zu wissen, dass ich noch die achse wechseln muss


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (7. Dezember 2008)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> @Kapitano FR
> 
> ""In wirklich engen Kehren kommst ums Hinterradversetzen eh nicht drum rum, warum auch, macht ja höllisch spaß ""
> 
> ...



der deichfräser hat das eigentlich ganz gut beschrieben. probier dazu mal aus, was passiert, wenn du bei nem kurzen nosewheelie (kurz vor m stillstand) in die richtung lenkst, in die du weiterfahren willst. wenn dann das hinterrad leicht versetzt wird, dann versuch mal ähnlich wie beim snowboarden deinen körper und v.a. die hüfte schwunghaft so zu drehen, dass du in weiterfahrrichtung kuckst. kontakt mit dem rad (rahmen, sattel...) brauchen knie etc. dabei nicht - sind nur unnötige blaue flecken! hab auch schon gesehen, dass leute wie beim bunnyhop an den pedalen ziehen... nur den sinn hab ich noch nich durchschaut.


wenn du dann mal die zusammenhänge drin hast läuft das vom ablauf (relativ gleichzeitig) so ab:
hüftschwung-einlenken-bremsen (zur not gewichtsverlagerung n vorne) und mit n bisl übung machst dann ratzfatz ne 180°-wende.


----------



## sharky (8. Dezember 2008)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> hab auch schon gesehen, dass leute wie beim bunnyhop an den pedalen ziehen... nur den sinn hab ich noch nich durchschaut.



um das rad besser in die luft zu bekommen? von allein hebt es ja nicht immer ab...


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (8. Dezember 2008)

kann bei langhubigen gabeln durchaus sinn machen. habs nur damals mim hardtail mit starrgabel (sowas gabs mal! *g*) gelernt, was die sache n bisl einfacher gestaltet.


----------



## sharky (9. Dezember 2008)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> kann bei langhubigen gabeln durchaus sinn machen. habs nur damals mim hardtail mit starrgabel (sowas gabs mal! *g*) gelernt, was die sache n bisl einfacher gestaltet.



ich würd mir gern mal ansehen wie du das machst, wenn ich mich in den clipless pedalen "verkrallen" will klappt das irgendwie nicht so, nur das VR geht hoch. ich meld mich wenn ich mal in WN bin


----------



## Börner1982 (10. Dezember 2008)

Betreff:  Nose - wheelie bzw Hi.Rad umsetzen wie aus dem Bilderbuch! 


Schaut euch doch einfach mal auf das "Lehrvideo" von KäptnFr auf YouTube an. Gebt mal einfach bei Google "Scott Ransom video 2008" ein .... dann kommt der Hinweis auf YouTube  ;-)

Ich sag nur "anschauungs-untericht" vom feinsten!

MfG Börner


----------



## Mozart-only (10. Dezember 2008)

Tolles Video KäptnFr
Allerhöchste Hochachtung wie man bei uns in Wien sagt
So stell ich mir das biken vor.... muss mir jetzt in meinen alter das wohl auch noch beibringen

Nach dem Motto jeden Tag ne gute Tat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (10. Dezember 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Schaut euch doch einfach mal auf das "Lehrvideo" von KäptnFr auf YouTube an. Gebt mal einfach bei Google "Scott Ransom video 2008" ein .... dann kommt der Hinweis auf YouTube  ;-)



längts gesehen, nur taucht bei mir meistens die gabel so ein dass ich überschlagsgefühle bekomme und das ganze unterfangen dann unterbrochen wird


----------



## KäptnFR (11. Dezember 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> längts gesehen, nur taucht bei mir meistens die gabel so ein dass ich überschlagsgefühle bekomme und das ganze unterfangen dann unterbrochen wird


Moin allerseits,
vielleicht erst nochmal auf die Grundübung konzentrieren?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUera1rSkuI
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zm4ZZbec6c

So hoch wie die bmx'er in den videos musst ja das HR gar nicht anheben, besser in kleinen schritten anfangen. Erst wenn Du dich beim "Endo" sicher fühlst, machts sinn ne seitwärtsbewegung einzubauen, sonst bist konzentrationsmässig nur überfordert. Kannst übrigens auch mal üben das ganze ausm stand zu machen: vorderradbremse gezogen halten und dann aus der hüfte nach vorne oben gehen, am lenker drücken und ggf an den pedalen hochziehen. ne seitwärts bewegung kannst da dann wenns klappt auch mal einbauen. 
U.u. das ganze mal bergab in ner garageneinfahrt o.ä. probieren, da hast automatisch schon mehr gewicht vorne drauf.


----------



## michaduke (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bin seit einiger Zeit auch Ransombesitzer und total begeistert von dem Teil.
leider habe ich noch die alte Achse verbaut . Die neue habe ich ,Tilo sei dank, zuhause .
Meine Frage : hat jemand von Euch das Teil schon mal selber gewechselt ??
Wenn ja würde ich mich über ein paar Tips freuen.


----------



## Börner1982 (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Michduke,

klar... kein ding. Das bekommste auch selber ohne probleme hin! Du löst erstmal die klemm-Schrauben welche die "Achse" festklemmt. Dann wenn du sie gelöst hast sollteste die achse einfach zu einer seite hin durchdrücken können! Ja, und wenn du die Achse einmal draußen hast, tauschte diese einfach gegen deine neue aus, ganz einfach!
Du schiebst die achse von einer Seite wieder rein und von der anderen seite schiebste dann den "Spacer-Ring" (von der Alten achse, da sind zwei verwendet worden)zur dicken-distanz auf die Achse, wo du auch die Verschraubung komplettieren kannst. 
Das bekommst schon hin, ist echt nicht schwer, glaub mir!!!

MfG Börner


----------



## Tilo (12. Dezember 2008)

Moin!

Solange kein Axialspiel vorliegt, oder die Lager defekt sind, würde ich nicht wechseln.
Beim Tausch der Achse wirkt erheblicher Druck auf die Innenringe der Kugelrillenlager, welches diese nicht oft vetragen.
Am besten Achse und Lager tauschen.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Jussi (12. Dezember 2008)

Apropos Lager!

Ich hab den kompletten Satz des Ransom nun zu Hause!
Das 61900 in Edelstahl sowie in Stahl. Die restlichen Lager sind Edelstahl! Alle Lager haben 2rs Dichtung also Gummiabdichtung auf beiden Seiten!

Bin dran die Lager nun öfters zu besorgen, wollte diese dann als Komplettsatz verkaufen falls also einer Intresse haben sollte e-Mail an mich!
Deutscher Hersteller also kein ebay Schrott aus fern Ost......

@Mr Ransom
Auch diese Edelstahllager sind magnetisch allerdings hast du recht mit den 80%!!!


----------



## michaduke (14. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank Börner 1982 und Tilo!

werde Eure Tips berücksichtigen und die Achse mit den Lagern tauschen.

Ein besonderen Dank an Tilo ! 

Super Service!!
Besser geht nicht !!


----------



## Danilo (18. Dezember 2008)

Ransom im MB-Magazin bei Leser umfrage in der Enduro Klasse Platz 1


----------



## Börner1982 (18. Dezember 2008)

So wie es sich gehört ;-)

... hat jemand von euch ne MZ 66 ATA im Ransom verbaut? Ich such noch eine schöne Gabel ;-)

Börner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ransom (18. Dezember 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> So wie es sich gehört ;-)
> 
> ... hat jemand von euch ne MZ 66 ATA im Ransom verbaut? Ich such noch eine schöne Gabel ;-)
> 
> Börner


Hi,

ich habe eine 2007 66 ATA verbaut, bin zufrieden.

fahre an meinem Ghost Northshore eine 2008 ata ist steifer aber auch ca 350g schwerer, aber auch ok.

Gruss


----------



## Axalp (18. Dezember 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> So wie es sich gehört ;-)
> 
> ... hat jemand von euch ne MZ 66 ATA im Ransom verbaut? Ich such noch eine schöne Gabel ;-)
> 
> Börner



Fahre an meinem Ransom die 66er. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ist um Welten besser als die alte MZ All Mountain 2.


----------



## Börner1982 (18. Dezember 2008)

Ja, die MZ AM ist so ne sache ...

Ich habe sie ende Sommer/Herbst gegen eine Domain 302 getauscht ... sie war bei mir tierisch überfordert ;-) Da kam mir ein angebot zu gute, Domain 222,- (Nagelneu) und MZ für 200,- verkauft ... ich denke das ich da nen billigen "Lücken-büßer" gefunden hab.
Jetzt wollte ich aber nicht auf das Absenken der Gabel verzichten, daher überlege ich mir nen 66 ATA zu besorgen 140-180 ... ich habe sogar schon an ne Durolux gedacht, da will ich aber wenn überhaupt erst die 2009er mit Schraubachse ... 
Die domain ist schon klasse, aber funktionalität-Gewicht passt nicht so ganz zusammen für meine Freeride-touren.
Also, Erfahrungen bitte ;-) !!!!!!!!

Börner


----------



## Mr_Ransom (18. Dezember 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Ja, die MZ AM ist so ne sache ...
> 
> Ich habe sie ende Sommer/Herbst gegen eine Domain 302 getauscht ... sie war bei mir tierisch überfordert ;-) Da kam mir ein angebot zu gute, Domain 222,- (Nagelneu) und MZ für 200,- verkauft ... ich denke das ich da nen billigen "Lücken-büßer" gefunden hab.
> Jetzt wollte ich aber nicht auf das Absenken der Gabel verzichten, daher überlege ich mir nen 66 ATA zu besorgen 140-180 ... ich habe sogar schon an ne Durolux gedacht, da will ich aber wenn überhaupt erst die 2009er mit Schraubachse ...
> ...


Hi,

habe zwar ne ATA aber nur wegen Gewicht, das Absenken mache ich mit einem Schnellspanner, das geht schneller.
Zudem ist ATA eher zur Geometrieanpassung als zur Absenkung

Gruss


----------



## Börner1982 (18. Dezember 2008)

Klär mich bitte auf,

Schnellspanner??? ... du meinst die 20mm Schnellspann achse, richtig?! Desswegen holt man sich eine Federgabel ...hmm.... ich weiss ja nicht. Geo.anpassung ist schon klar, desswegen wollt ich sie ja auch haben... Gewicht ist auch vertretbar, schlimmer als die Domain kann es kaum werden... die wiegt um die 3000g

Börner


----------



## Mr_Ransom (18. Dezember 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Klär mich bitte auf,
> 
> Schnellspanner??? ... du meinst die 20mm Schnellspann achse, richtig?! Desswegen holt man sich eine Federgabel ...hmm.... ich weiss ja nicht. Geo.anpassung ist schon klar, desswegen wollt ich sie ja auch haben... Gewicht ist auch vertretbar, schlimmer als die Domain kann es kaum werden... die wiegt um die 3000g
> 
> Börner



nein, sorry meinte einen Spanngurt befestigt am Lenker und Gabelbrücke zum runterziehen , da kannst Du mehr als 40 mm absenken
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (18. Dezember 2008)

Aha, 

kannste mal bilder machen und posten?! würd mich mal interessieren wie das dann so ausschaut!

Börner


----------



## Mr_Ransom (18. Dezember 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Aha,
> 
> kannste mal bilder machen und posten?! würd mich mal interessieren wie das dann so ausschaut!
> 
> Börner




Guggst Du hier


----------



## Börner1982 (18. Dezember 2008)

klasse....

danke.... sieht ja echt mal interessant aus ;-) Wie reagieren denn so die anderen biker im umfeld? Sie schauen bestimmt etwas komisch, oder... 
Ich kann dir übrigens eine Vario Sattelstütze empfehlen, ich habe die i900 von KS und bin mega begeistert...

Börner


----------



## Mr_Ransom (18. Dezember 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> klasse....
> 
> danke.... sieht ja echt mal interessant aus ;-) Wie reagieren denn so die anderen biker im umfeld? Sie schauen bestimmt etwas komisch, oder...
> Ich kann dir übrigens eine Vario Sattelstütze empfehlen, ich habe die i900 von KS und bin mega begeistert...
> ...




Alle die das gesehen haben haben gelacht.

Nun haben die das an Ihrem eigenen Rad,

ist genial einfacht und funzt immer ( kei n 2-Step Problem etc)


----------



## Börner1982 (18. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt,

und kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen.... ich werde das bei meiner nächsten tour mal ausprobieren. Ich fahre die Domain mit der standart federhärte, und diese ist bei mir 85kg im normal zustand, auf sitzend schon auf min 2cm SEG eingefahren... wenn ich dann also noch den Spanngurt zucke, sollte das Touren wieder ein ganz anderes gefühl frei geben, was??? Statt 180/ ca >100mm .........

Börner


----------



## Undertaker73 (21. Dezember 2008)

Das Wetter ist sooooo ********!!!


----------



## Mr_Ransom (21. Dezember 2008)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist sooooo ********!!!



Warum, war heute 2 h biken.
Ich hatte zwar keine Lust es hat genieselt, aber mein Kumpel hat angerufen, dann sind wir halt gefahren,    war toll

Gruss


----------



## Chaos-Koch (23. Dezember 2008)

hi sorry das ich mal wieder ne frage stelle aber ich bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich mir das ransom 30 2009 kaufen soll?
man hört ja immer wider von einem knacken am hinterbau und brüchen und was hat es mit dem achswechsel aufsich? hört das knacken dann auf oder ist das für was anderes gut?? ich find halt kein anderes bike wo ich hinten und vorne die federung sperren kann


----------



## _mike_ (23. Dezember 2008)

Bei meinem 10er aus 2007 hat sich die Achse hinten etwas nach links verschoben, was in einem Knacken resultierte. Hab dann diesen "Shim Retainer Kit" einbauen lassen (Pics davon hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4702229&postcount=73 am Anfang des Threads), und seitdem ist selige Ruhe! Würd also drauf achten das er drin ist oder gleich reklamieren, dann hast du von Anfang an Ruhe.

Das mit dem Sperren vone/hinten war auch für mich mit Kaufentscheidend. Fahr auch noch viel Rennrad und daher öfters mal im Wiegetritt hoch, und da ist das Ransom bei langen Teeranstiegen schon super. Und bergab sowieso....fahre um längen besser als früher und steig nur noch ab wenn ich angst hab das es mich semmelt, damit meiner Süssen nix passiert


----------



## Börner1982 (23. Dezember 2008)

Chaos-Koch schrieb:


> hi sorry das ich mal wieder ne frage stelle aber ich bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich mir das ransom 30 2009 kaufen soll?
> man hört ja immer wider von einem knacken am hinterbau und brüchen und was hat es mit dem achswechsel aufsich? hört das knacken dann auf oder ist das für was anderes gut?? ich find halt kein anderes bike wo ich hinten und vorne die federung sperren kann





Grüß dich, 

also... die Einzigen Bikes, wo ich mein das sie sehr gutes potenzial für "allzweck-touren" haben wären dann nur noch die "BIONICON" Bikes...

Das "Supershutttle" 170mm hi+vo ist echt klasse ... Aber dafür würde ich troz alle dem nie mein RANSOM ´20 ´07 hergeben wollen...!!!

MfG Börner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (23. Dezember 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Grüß dich,
> 
> also... die Einzigen Bikes, wo ich mein das sie sehr gutes potenzial für "allzweck-touren" haben wären dann nur noch die "BIONICON" Bikes...
> 
> ...



Sorry Börner, deine Antwort ist IMHO ein wenig am Thema vorbei, denn er will ja VORNE und HINTEN blockieren.
Beim Bionicon ist kein Lockout der Gabel möglich, auch bei max abgesenkter Gabel ist an eine Fahren im Wiegetritt nicht zu denken. Meine Süsse fährt ein Edison und ich bin auch schon ein Supershuttle gefahren, aber beide kommen von der Performance nicht an das Ransom ran.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (23. Dezember 2008)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Sorry Börner, deine Antwort ist IMHO ein wenig am Thema vorbei, denn er will ja VORNE und HINTEN blockieren.
> Beim Bionicon ist kein Lockout der Gabel möglich, auch bei max abgesenkter Gabel ist an eine Fahren im Wiegetritt nicht zu denken. Meine Süsse fährt ein Edison und ich bin auch schon ein Supershuttle gefahren, aber beide kommen von der Performance nicht an das Ransom ran.



Hi,

ZUdem will ich ja ab und zu ne neue Gabel und evtl. Dämpfer haben, da bist Du bei Bionicon nicht so frei in der Wahl

Gruss


----------



## Börner1982 (23. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt, 

und aus diesem Grunde haben wir uns ja bereits für eine "Ransau" entschieden!!!

Ich schwör drauf, und mag es nicht mehr her geben wollen!!!!

MfG Börner


----------



## Mr_Ransom (23. Dezember 2008)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Stimmt,
> 
> und aus diesem Grunde haben wir uns ja bereits für eine "Ransau" entschieden!!!
> 
> ...



Naja, ab und zu gehe ich fremd, fürn Bikepark ist mir das Ransom zu schade, habe da ein 16,5 kg Bike, mit mehr FR geometrie

Zum Strecke fahren ( anspruchslos) mit KIds etc habe ich noch ein AM.

Aber zugegeben meistens fahre ich Ransom, auch ich schwör drauf

Gruss


----------



## Chaos-Koch (23. Dezember 2008)

Klingt ja alles sehr gut aber was ist mit den Rahmenbrüchen also hinten an der Schwinge?? hört man ja öffter davon


----------



## _mike_ (24. Dezember 2008)

Chaos-Koch schrieb:


> Klingt ja alles sehr gut aber was ist mit den Rahmenbrüchen also hinten an der Schwinge?? hört man ja öffter davon



Steht doch schon oben......es waren am häufigsten die 06er Alu Modelle betroffen, danach wurde die entsprechende Stelle am Hinterbau verstärkt.

Und wenn es wirklich so oft vorkommen würde wie diese Sau ums Dorf getrieben wird, dann würden es auch die Leute hier posten, und net nur die alte Mähr weitererzählen 

Fakt ist: 2m Drop  im Park no Problem, aber auf Dauer ist mir da das Bike zu schade für. Und ob unter Dauerbelsatung net doch mal was nachgibt...da hol ich mir lieber noch einen fetten Freerider zum heizen!


----------



## michaduke (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo

an einem 2009 Modell wirst du keine Probleme mehr mit der Achse haben.
Bin eigentlich auch mehr der Rennradfahrer aber das Ransom ist für mich das beste Bike um mal richtig "Die Sau rauszulassen".

Das Tei ist einfach nur Geil .

Würde es mir jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## special_art (25. Dezember 2008)

hey leute,

begebe mich immer mehr in die richtung trials. 
wie weit würde ihr mit dem Dämpfer eigentlich gehen ?


----------



## Börner1982 (25. Dezember 2008)

special_art schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> begebe mich immer mehr in die richtung trials.
> wie weit würde ihr mit dem Dämpfer eigentlich gehen ?



Ich Grüße dich!

Der Dämpfer kann so gut wie alles weg stecken, ich schone meine Carbon-Rakete in keinster Weise und habe 3m Drops heil und echt positiv hinter mich gelassen... Also, dem Dämpfer traue ich alles zu, gut ... 5;6;7; oder gar 10m Drops sind so ne sache  Die würde ich auch mit nem anderen Bike erstmal nicht machen wollen... aber das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. 
Also, der Dämpfer kann schon den einen oder anderen heftigen Einsatz ab!

MfG Börner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## special_art (25. Dezember 2008)

grüss dich


ja das klingt ja schonmal gut.
hab mein ransom nicht sehr lange und hab bisher noch nicht am dämpfer rumgespielt. zur zeit dämpft er ganz anders als federn. schlägt schnell zurück auch bei 160 mm. man hört das er am ende leicht anschlägt beim rückdämpfen.. ist das normal so ? (so nen leises klack kann man vernehmen)  

demnächst wenns wieder wettermässig besser wird und ich mehr unterwegs bin wollte ich den dämpfer weicher machen. 
ist das sehr kompliziert ?




LG


----------



## Deichfräse (27. Dezember 2008)

Entweder fährst du mit reichlich unterschiedlichen Drücken in der Positiv-/Negativkammer oder du solltet die Zugstufe etwas mehr dämpfen. Die Zugstufe hat zusätzlich ein intelligent rebound valve, welches ein extrem schnelles ausfedern nach starkem einfedern verhindert. Das ganze funktioniert in etwa proportional zur Erhöhung der Zugstufe.
Versuch´s mal...


----------



## special_art (27. Dezember 2008)

o.k das klingt kompliziert.. hehe

werde das handbuch gebrauchen


----------



## Börner1982 (27. Dezember 2008)

Nö, brauchste nicht!

1. Positiv u. Negativ Druck gleichermassen befüllen ( IMMER bei vollem Federweg - also auf 165mm Stellung!!! )

Zb: bei ca 85kg beide Drücke auf ca.27 Bar


2. Bei 165mm Einstellung auf´s bike setzten und den Sattel runter... das du mit den Füßen auf´n Boden kommst um den Rahmen zu entlasten....

3. Jetzt kannste am Dämpfer an dem ROTEN Stellrad rum experementieren! Du kannst durch den runter gelassenen sattel einfach mal mit dem Bike wippen und da durch siehste in etwas die Reaktion ... probieren geht über studieren, glaub mir 

4. ... anfangs schlage ich dir eine "neutrale stellung vor! Dh. schön das Verstellrad mittig drehen und zb. das Stellrad "rein" Drücken ...

5. Probier die stellungen selber aus, ob eher "schnelleres oder  langsammerer´s " auffedern. Dann zieh das Stellrad einfach mal wieder raus und probier aus was du lieber magst, bzw es so federt wie du es für dich wünscht! 

Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach!

MfG Börner


----------



## special_art (28. Dezember 2008)

das klingt ja doch einfacher als es scheint.
werde es mal so ausprobieren.




danke schön


----------



## sharky (28. Dezember 2008)

was habt ihr denn da für pumpen? wenn bei 85kg schon satte 27 bar (ich hab in meinem trance net mal die hälfte) benötigt werden, das brauch ich da bei meinen 92kg? da reicht ja ne normale dämpferpumpe nicht mal aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ransom (28. Dezember 2008)

sharky schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn da für pumpen? wenn bei 85kg schon satte 27 bar (ich hab in meinem trance net mal die hälfte) benötigt werden, das brauch ich da bei meinen 92kg? da reicht ja ne normale dämpferpumpe nicht mal aus [/QUOTEHi,
> es ist doch bei dem Rahmen eine spezielle Scott Dämpferpumpe dabei, die schafft so ca 30 bar
> 
> Gruss


----------



## sharky (29. Dezember 2008)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> es ist doch bei dem Rahmen eine spezielle Scott Dämpferpumpe dabei, die schafft so ca 30 bar



ah, das ist ja nett von scott


----------



## Deichfräse (30. Dezember 2008)

Braucht noch jemand einen Equalizer-Dämpfer? Ich hätte da noch einen in meinem Keller, der nicht mehr benötigt wird und nur unnötig einstaubt. Bei Interesse PN an mich.


----------



## Börner1982 (30. Dezember 2008)

Preisvorstellung?


----------



## Undertaker73 (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche allen Ransomaten einen guten Rutsch in`s neue Jahr!


----------



## Tilo (31. Dezember 2008)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen Ransomaten einen guten Rutsch in`s neue Jahr!



.....dem schließe ich mich an :, happy new year!

Viele Grüsse und einen guten Rutsch!
Tilo


----------



## Deichfräse (31. Dezember 2008)

...wünsche ich ebenfalls!
...und das mir ja keiner von euch mit dem vollgefutterten Weihnachtsbauch vom Sattel rutscht!!!


----------



## sharky (1. Januar 2009)

frohes neues jahr an alle ransommaten und die, die es werden wollen


----------



## corny30 (5. Januar 2009)

Frohes Neues Jahr.

Meine Frau war gut zu mir und hat mich zu Weihnachten damit überrascht!





















Den ersten Test hat die Dreist letzte Woche auf dem Jägerpfad (Ho Chi Minh) mit Bravur bestanden.

Viele Grüße 

Sascha


----------



## Börner1982 (6. Januar 2009)

@ corny30 (Sascha)

deine KeFü sieht echt klasse aus, wie läuft es denn mit dem schalten auf das große 44er Blatt? Das stell ich mir als Herausvorderung vor ...  jedenfalls bei den "standart -enduro KeFü´s" wie ich eine hab ...

@ ALL

Hat irgend einer noch eine Carbon-Platte über? Ich wollt bei meiner KeFü die Träger Platte aus Stahl gegen eine min.3 mm starke CARBON Platte ersetzen. Da ich aber nicht mehr als 20-25 CM² benötige, lohnt es sich für mich nicht eine Große Carbon Platte aus / von e-bay zu kaufen! 

So sollte es in etwa ausschauen:







[/URL][/IMG]

Meldet euch bitte!

MfG Börner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corny30 (6. Januar 2009)

@Börner1982

Das funktioniert einwandfrei der Umwerfer muss allerdings nachgestellt werden. Lediglich das Laufgeräusch ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## monday849 (6. Januar 2009)

Servus Ransauers 

Gesundes neues Jahr an alle.
Mein Jahr hat leider nicht so toll begonnen.
Wollte gerade eben meinen Dämpfer aufpumpen um den Isar-Trail noch ein wenig unsicher zu machen, als aus dem Ventil der Negativkammer nach dem Aufpumpen ewig viel Öl rausgeschossen kam... 
Tja ich denke mal das Ding ist durch.

Jetzt ist die Frage: 

Reparieren lassen? (Garantie ist weg da 2006er Gebrauchtkauf)
Gebrauchten Dämpfer holen und einbauen?

ciao Micha


----------



## Jussi (6. Januar 2009)

Sprech mit dem Dealer deines Vertrauens!!!
Scott ist sehr Kulant vielleicht kann man da trotzdem was machen. Ein Versuch ist es allemal Wert!

Gruß


----------



## monday849 (6. Januar 2009)

Ja das hatte ich sowieso vor da ich den auch allein nicht einbauen möchte, aber hat jemand hier unten in München schon einen vertrauenswürdigen Dealer ausfindig machen können?
Bis jetzt hatte ich vor zu Rabe Bike zu gehen?!


----------



## radfahrer92 (6. Januar 2009)

Hy,

Habe vor mir in ein paar Monaten ein Ransom aufzubauen. Habe mir den 2009 Rahmen ausgewählt. Nun meine Fragen 
1. Muss ich da auch am Tretlager unbedingt Gewinde nachschneiden und Plan fräsen ???
2. Ist der Steuersatz schon eingebaut oder muss ich das auch noch machen ???
3. Welche Steckachse hat das 2009 Model ??? Die 12mm Maxle oder die x12.


----------



## Deichfräse (7. Januar 2009)

@monday
Die Demontage des DÃ¤mpfers ist eigentlich gar nicht so dramatisch. Am besten schickst du den dann an die Firma Koehn (Reset Racing) in Hannover - die machen den offiziellen DÃ¤mpferservice und kÃ¶nnen dir da auch Â´ne neue Dichtung einbauen. Mehr ist es nÃ¤mlich gar nicht und deswegen muÃ man ja nicht gleich einen neuen DÃ¤mpfer kaufen.
Kleiner Service kostet so um die 65,-â¬ udn die Dichtung wird wohl nur ein paar Cent ausmachen...

@radfahrer
Am Tretlager brauchst du nichts zu frÃ¤sen oder nachschneiden, Scott arbeitet da schon reichlich prÃ¤zise.
Steuersatz muÃt du meines Wissens nach selbst einpressen.
Auf den aktuellen Bildern ist bei dem Rahmen-Set wohl noch die Maxle-Version verbaut. Wird aber wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis Scott auch auf X12 von Syntace wechselt. Das System scheint ziemlich genial zu sein, wenn man mal die technischen Zeichnungen betrachtet.


----------



## Tilo (7. Januar 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> @monday
> @radfahrer
> Am Tretlager brauchst du nichts zu fräsen oder nachschneiden, Scott arbeitet da schon reichlich präzise.
> Steuersatz mußt du meines Wissens nach selbst einpressen.
> Auf den aktuellen Bildern ist bei dem Rahmen-Set wohl noch die Maxle-Version verbaut. Wird aber wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis Scott auch auf X12 von Syntace wechselt. Das System scheint ziemlich genial zu sein, wenn man mal die technischen Zeichnungen betrachtet.



Moin!

Tretlagergehäuse sollte bei den Alurahmen in jedem Fall nachgefräst werden. 
Steuersätze sind bei den Rahmensets nicht montiert, wenn du dir einen Rahmen bei einem Fachhändler kaufst, sollten diese Dinge aber selbstverständlich erledigt sein.

Die X12 wird von Scott mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht angeboten.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Deichfräse (7. Januar 2009)

Die X12 wird von Scott mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht angeboten.

Warum nicht? Maxle ist auch nicht aus dem Hause Scott und trotzdem haben sie passende Ausfallenden entwickelt und liefern diese als Kit mit der Maxle-Achse aus.


----------



## sharky (7. Januar 2009)

so liebe leute,

seit heute gehör ich zum kreis der stolzen ransom-besitzer. betonung liegt auf besitzer und nicht fahrer, da ich das bike erst mal nem totalumbau und ner kleinen gewichtskur unterziehen werde 







falls ihr ein paar tipps für mich hättet bzw kommentare zum angedachten aufbau, wäre ich euch dankbar 

geplant ist folgendes:
- sattelstütze raus und ne i900 rein, die ist schon bestellt, remoteversion
- vorbau / lenker wird durch syntace superforce / syntace vector (lowrider oder DH?!) ersetzt
- schaltwerk / kurbel / shifter werden XT, umwerfer, kette, kassette werden runtergefahren
- laufräder gibt es hope pro II, supercomp und ex5.1 felgen mit alunippeln, die reifen reit ich runter

die punkte sind so weit fix und das material auch teilweise schon geordert
die großen fragen die sich mir nun stellen sind:
- lass ich die gabel drin oder nicht? absenkung brauch ich keine, von daher wäre das ok. ich hab keine ahnung wie die 55R so funktioniert, lohnt sich das teure upgrade auf ne lyrik oder kann ich mir das geld sparen? da ich noch weitere MTBs hab und das ransom für trail und das grobe einsetzen will, braucht sie nicht bei jeder briefmarke alles wegsaugen, anständig-normal sensibel und robust wäre mir wichtig
- welche bremsen nehm ich? die code sind zu schwer, hope zu teuer, louise / juicy zu schwach. die elixir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monday849 (7. Januar 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> @monday
> Die Demontage des Dämpfers ist eigentlich gar nicht so dramatisch. Am besten schickst du den dann an die Firma Koehn (Reset Racing) in Hannover - die machen den offiziellen Dämpferservice und können dir da auch ´ne neue Dichtung einbauen. Mehr ist es nämlich gar nicht und deswegen muß man ja nicht gleich einen neuen Dämpfer kaufen.
> Kleiner Service kostet so um die 65,- udn die Dichtung wird wohl nur ein paar Cent ausmachen...



Servus,

hab meinen Esel heute bei Rabe Bike gelassen.
Der hatte bei Reset angefragt und gesagt die Überholung kostet 129 wenn nichts mechanisches defekt ist. Die Wartezeit regt mich schon wieder richtig auf. 2-3 Wochen soll es dauern...
Ich hoffe das Beste!
Sollte ich dieses Achsen Upgrade gleich mitmachen lassen oder sonst irgendwas in diese Richtung wenn der Dämpfer einmal weg ist???


ciao micha


----------



## _mike_ (7. Januar 2009)

monday849 schrieb:


> Servus,
> Der hatte bei Reset angefragt und gesagt die Überholung kostet 129 wenn nichts mechanisches defekt ist. Die Wartezeit regt mich schon wieder richtig auf. 2-3 Wochen soll es dauern...
> ciao micha



Das ist ja ärgerlich, und besonders weil Scott 5 Jahre Grantie für Erstkäufer gibt.....
Wenn sonst nix fehlt mach auch nix, oder bekommst du das Achsupgrade umsonst!? Wenn net, lass es beim jährlichen Service mitmachen, is evtl. Billiger. 
Mein Händler macht gar nix mehr selbst am Ransom, schickts immer Komplett an Scott und die sind in allem sehr kulant!!


----------



## monday849 (7. Januar 2009)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Das ist ja ärgerlich, und besonders weil Scott 5 Jahre Grantie für Erstkäufer gibt.....
> Wenn sonst nix fehlt mach auch nix, oder bekommst du das Achsupgrade umsonst!? Wenn net, lass es beim jährlichen Service mitmachen, is evtl. Billiger.
> Mein Händler macht gar nix mehr selbst am Ransom, schickts immer Komplett an Scott und die sind in allem sehr kulant!!



Wie jetzt?
Der schickt jedes Mal das ganze Ding weg??
Ist doch ein ziemlicher Aufwand oder wo ist bei euch der nächste Scott Dealer??
Umsonst bekomme ich es sicherlich nicht, aber ich hatte auf den vorigen Seiten gelesen das es zu empfehlen wäre einige Sachen gleich mitmachen zu lassen. Waren die 5 Jahre nicht nur auf den Rahmen?

ciao Micha


----------



## radfahrer92 (7. Januar 2009)

Will mir den Carbon Rahmen holen nicht vom Fachhändler, sonder Internet. Da steht ja da das ein Steuersatz dabei ist. Muss ich da auch Fräsen etc. oder langt es ihn einfach nur einzupressen ???


----------



## sharky (7. Januar 2009)

hat denn keiner nen kleinen tipp für mich


----------



## Mr_Ransom (7. Januar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> so liebe leute,
> 
> seit heute gehör ich zum kreis der stolzen ransom-besitzer. betonung liegt auf besitzer und nicht fahrer, da ich das bike erst mal nem totalumbau und ner kleinen gewichtskur unterziehen werde
> 
> ...



Hi,
ich fahre Code 203er Scheiben, will die nicht mehr hergeben, bremst wie Teufel, keine Probleme, die paar Gramm mehr ist das wert

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (7. Januar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> hat denn keiner nen kleinen tipp für mich



Zur Gabel: Kenne die 55er leider nicht, aber wenn Du schon sagst, dass Du nur gröbere Sachen mit dem Ransom fahren willst, dann würde ich mir gleich eine 66er RCV einbauen. Die 400-500g Mehrgewicht sind den Spass wert.

Zu den Bremsen: Hier würde ich die Saint einbauen - habe aber leider keine Ahnung was die wiegen. Ich fahre selbst die Juicy 7 und bin eigentlich zufrieden damit.

An den Pedalen und Reifen ist bestimmt noch gewichtstechnisch etwas drin.

Cheers


----------



## sharky (7. Januar 2009)

@axalp
gröber im sinne von ich fahr keine marathons oder touren damit und brauch nicht bei jedem kiesel das ultimative quäntchen sensibilität. normales ansprechverhalten und ne vernünftige haltbarkeit sind das worauf es ankommt. die 66er wäre übertrieben


----------



## Mr_Ransom (7. Januar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> @axalp
> gröber im sinne von ich fahr keine marathons oder touren damit und brauch nicht bei jedem kiesel das ultimative quäntchen sensibilität. normales ansprechverhalten und ne vernünftige haltbarkeit sind das worauf es ankommt. die 66er wäre übertrieben



warum ist 66 er übertrieben,
ich fahre 66 ATA (2007) hat 2600 g inkl. Steckachse.
Ist jedes gramm wert und funzt seit ca 80.000hm, könnte fast wetten, dass die 55er vorher def. ist.

Zudem hat die66 den Vorteil, dass durch 20 mm mehr Einbauhöhe ; Überschlagsgefühle völlig fehlen, und zudem ein Bergauf ohne steigendes Vorderrad möglich ist

Gruss


----------



## Wollmilchsau (7. Januar 2009)

@sharky:

Also ich hab an meinem eine Lyrik U-Turn. Ist wahrscheinlich genau das was du willst, da supersensibel und steif. Allerdings muss ich Mr. Ransom schon recht geben, dass eine 180mm Gabel durchaus nicht übertrieben ist. Bin selber gerade am Suchen nach einer . Hätt am liebsten eine Totem mit funktionierendem 2-Step von 2008 (die weitaus vernünftigere Variante ist allerdings die von Mr. Ransom mit ner älteren 66).

Wenn du bei 160mm bleiben willst kann ich die Lyrik nur empfehlen (weiß zwar nicht wie deine genau ist, aber hatte vorher die MZ Allmountain und die war genau nichts gegen die Lyrik).


----------



## Deichfräse (7. Januar 2009)

@monday
FÃ¼r 129,-â¬ bekommst du schon den groÃen Service (alle Dichtungen werden gewechselt und neue Decals). Schau mal auf der Seite von Reset-Racing, da findest du alle Details dazu.
2-3 Wochen werden meist nur 2 Wochen draus, die Jungs haben jetzt Hochsaison, weil wir alle im Winter die DÃ¤mpfer etc. zum Service schicken... ;-)

@radfahrer
In der Regel sollte das Steuerrohr plan von Scott kommen. Zur Sicherheit schaust halt noch einmal. Ansonsten Lager einpressen - fertig!


----------



## Deichfräse (7. Januar 2009)

Sharky, schon mal über ´nen VRO-Vorbau von Syntace nachgedacht? Paßt auch gut in Verbindung mit dem Lowrider bzw DH Vector. Ich selbst fahre diese Kombi mit dem Vector Lowrider und bin bestens zufrieden damit. Die dinger sind einfach bombenstabil bei recht geringem Gewicht.
Bremsen kann ich dir die Juicy 7 bzw. Elixir empfehlen.


----------



## KäptnFR (8. Januar 2009)

@sharky: wär vielleicht zielführender wenn du mal erläuterst was genau du eigtl vorhast mit dem bike. trails-ja, touren-nein passt für mich irgendwie net zamm...


----------



## Axalp (8. Januar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> ...Ich will überwiegend damit schwere, auch verblockte trails fahren und hin und wieder auch mal nen sprung mitnehmen können ohne angst zu haben, dass das bike die grätsche macht. 2m ist dabei sicher das absolute maximum was ich springen werde. Hoch, nicht weit...



Ich bin 'mal so frei und hab in der Thread-Historie herumgekramt. 

Man kann das alles mit der 55er machen, aber mit der 66er macht das deutlich mehr Spass aufgrund schon genannter Vorteile: -stabiler, -Einbauhöhe, -mehr "Reserven", -absenkbar (ATA) beim bergaufkurbeln


----------



## sharky (8. Januar 2009)

@käptn
wenn ich ne tour fahre dann hat die 75 - 100km und das hab ich mit dem ransom nicht vor
trail ja, touren nein schließt sich ja da nicht aus, ist nur ne sache wie man tour definiert


----------



## Deichfräse (8. Januar 2009)

...wobei solche Touren auf dem Ransom auch gut möglich sind.
Hab´ mir letztes Jahr im September 138km (Lübeck-Schwerin-Ratzeburg, alles irgendwie querfeldein durch Wälder und über irgendwelche abgelegenen Feldwege - allerdings keine HM-Orgie) auf dem Ransom gegeben und hatte auch auf dem letzten Kilometer noch Spaß dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (8. Januar 2009)

naja, meine 110km hausrunde hat jenseits der 2500hm das ist schon ne andere liga
da möcht ich keine 17kg die ganze zeit den berg hochschleppen müssen


----------



## Deichfräse (8. Januar 2009)

Na ja, um auf die Höhenmeter zu kommen müßte ich die Strecke wohl 3-4 Mal fahren...
Ist eben alles ein wenig flacher hier im Norden. Dafür komme ich bei meinem Ransom aber auch bei weitem nicht auf 17kg.
Egal, Spaß machen soll das mit dem Teil und ich freue mich schon auf den nächsten Harz-Besuch - wenn denn der Schnee etwas weniger geworden ist...


----------



## Deichfräse (8. Januar 2009)

Sharky, was wiegt denn dein DT-LRS und was für Reifen würdest du dazu geben?
Könnte interessant für mein Jekyll sein, das kann mal eine kleine Diät vertragen, da ich ja für´s gröbere das Ransom habe. 
Ich will da definitiv den unkaputtbaren aber für das Bike viel zu schweren LRS und die Forke wechseln...


----------



## sharky (9. Januar 2009)

harz klingt sehr gut, da würd ich glatt auch mal wieder hin fahren 
dein ransom ist klar von den 17kg viel weiter weg weil carbon 
aber irgendwie bin ich ein alter alu fan und beim 40er schrie es nur "haben will"
da war mit vernunft nix zu machen 

hast ne PM wegen dem LRS


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (9. Januar 2009)

hat mir mal bitte jemand kurz den radstand von dem ding in (M)? hintergrund ist der, dass ich ne tasche für mein reignx (L) haben will und hier nicht zwischen innen-und aussenmassen unterscheiden kann...


----------



## sharky (9. Januar 2009)

wirklich der radstand? schraubst du die ausfaller hinten ab?


----------



## Tilo (9. Januar 2009)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> hat mir mal bitte jemand kurz den radstand von dem ding in (M)? hintergrund ist der, dass ich ne tasche für mein reignx (L) haben will und hier nicht zwischen innen-und aussenmassen unterscheiden kann...



..........bei Taschen sinds eigentlich die Aussenmaße.
Um sicher zu gehen, ob dein Bike reinpasst, würde ich an deiner Stelle anrufen.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Deichfräse (9. Januar 2009)

In Größe L beträgt der Radstand 1150mm, bei Größe M dürften es ca. 20mm weniger sein.


----------



## special_art (9. Januar 2009)

huhuuuu und frohes neues.

wie schonmal angesprochen mÃ¶chte ich mein Ransom voll ausfahren. d.h. viele trials, mal den einen oder anderen drop, also richtig ausleben im gelÃ¤nde.

deshalb habe ich jetzt ne frage zu den Felgen bei meinem Ransom 40 2008.
irgendwie traue ich den dingern nicht so.. manche sagen das die alexrims gut sind aber bei dem ransom hat man ja viel an den parts gespart.

was hÃ¤lt ihr von den felgen..?
wÃ¼rde mir auch gerne neue zulegen die richtung freeride gehen.. 

habt ihr da vorschlÃ¤ge fÃ¼r gute LaufrÃ¤der ? preis so max 400 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (9. Januar 2009)

Mein LRS:

DT 5.1 disc
DT Supercomp 32x, 3-fach gekreuzt, 12mm Alu-ProLock Nippel
DT FR440 Naben

Kostet allerdings um die 600,-â¬ bei WhizzWheels...

...funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei, ohne Dellen oder sonst irgendwelche Probleme. HabÂ´allerdings auch noch keine 2 oder mehr Meter Drops damit hingelegt. Alle anderen SprÃ¼nge hat der LRS bis jetzt tadellos verkraftet.
Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst nimmst du anstatt der Supercomp die Comp Speichen. Damit bleibt der LRS relativ leicht, kann aber noch um einiges mehr ab.


----------



## sharky (9. Januar 2009)

ich stell mir grad einen zusammen, wie der von deichfrÃ¤se aber mit hope pro II naben die ne ecke leichter sind. aufbau in eigenregie bei geisterfahrer. materialkosten etwa 370â¬ wobei ich die felgen sehr gÃ¼nstig fÃ¼r 79â¬ / paar bekommen habe


----------



## special_art (9. Januar 2009)

aber das sind alles schmale felgen, ne ?

meint ihr nicht das nen breites felgenbett besser kommt ?
vll auch beim fahrverhalten..?


----------



## Börner1982 (9. Januar 2009)

Tach zusammen, 

Ich fahre auch die DT 5.1 in Verbindung mit Hop pro II Naben ... die speichen haben  2/1,8/2 mm, wie die genau heißen kann ich euch aber so aus dem kopf nicht sagen. Fakt ist, das der LRS für "unsere Ansprüche" tadellos funst!!!!
Das Gewicht ist super bei 28mm Felgen breite und mit dem richtigen Lufdruck kommen auch keine dellen in die eher "bäulen-anfalligen" DT Felgen ... 

... und ich habe sie aus dem Forum gekauft, einen Sommer gefahren, Preis 250,- Wobei ich jetzt auch mit nem Mavic LRS gut zurecht kommen würd ;-)

... und für das richtig grobe -> Bikepark<- habe ich noch die guten alten SingleTrack ...

MfG Börner

AlexRims .... ich würd sie fahren bis sie den geist auf geben, sie sind bestimmt nicht Ferderleicht, halten aber dafür schon ne menge aus, ein bekannter hat diese an seinem Bergamont-Freerider. Und sie halten-und halten-und halten - uuuuusssswwwwwwww.


----------



## Deichfräse (9. Januar 2009)

Bisher kann ich vom Fahrverhalten her nicht klagen. 
Fahre 2.4-er Conti´s auf der DT 5.1 und halte die absolut nicht für zu schmal - gerade für´s Ransom.
...und mit extrem wenig Druck zu fahren um deutlich mehr Grip aus dem Reifen heraus zu holen fällt teilweise in´s Reich der Sagen und Fabeln. Das hilft nur sehr begrenzt und nicht unter allen Bedingungen, beschert aber eben schnell mal diese ungewollten Beulen an so ziemlich jeder Felge dieser Größenordnung.

@Börner
Wenn´s DT-Speichen sind, sind´s wohl die Comp.


----------



## sharky (9. Januar 2009)

@special
die ex5.1 passen doch hervorragend zum ransom. was willst du denn? nen DH LRS?

@börner
die speichen sind die comp
die alexrims laser trail wiegen so wenig wie die ex5.1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (10. Januar 2009)

Danke "sharky"!


----------



## sharky (10. Januar 2009)

mal ne frage:
sehe ich das richtig, dass ich den hebel / zug des equalizer "gezogen" halten muss, damit ich in den full mode komme und dass der dämpfer blockiert, wenn ich den zug ganz "ausfahre"? scheint bei mir so zu sein, was ich seltsam finde, denn wenn einem mal unterwegs der zug reisst, dann macht der dämpfer ja zu


----------



## Tilo (10. Januar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> mal ne frage:
> sehe ich das richtig, dass ich den hebel / zug des equalizer "gezogen" halten muss, damit ich in den full mode komme und dass der dämpfer blockiert, wenn ich den zug ganz "ausfahre"? scheint bei mir so zu sein, was ich seltsam finde, denn wenn einem mal unterwegs der zug reisst, dann macht der dämpfer ja zu



........hatte bis dato noch keinen gerissenen Zug. Alle 2 Jahre incl. Hülle wechseln und gut ists.
Zur Not ginge auch ein Kabelbinder (am Hebel / Gegenhalter) um den Fullmodus zu aktivieren.

cu
Tilo


----------



## sharky (10. Januar 2009)

danke tilo 

war ja nur hypothetisch, hat mich eben nur gewundert, da ich ne umgekehrte anlenkungslogik erwartet hätte. aber gut, dann passt das so.

wenn jetzt noch jemand ne lyrik solo air für nen vernünftigen preis hat, kann ich das bike endlich aufbauen


----------



## Sickculture (10. Januar 2009)

Wollte meine beiden Ransoms hier mal vorstellen.

*Ransom 10 Carbon*

*Ransom 30 Freeride* tuned (Boxxer Ride, EX1750 LRS, Saint Bremse, Husselfelt 2.2 mit KeFü)

Wen´s interessiert...


----------



## Börner1982 (10. Januar 2009)

@ Sickculture

Nen klasse "Fuhrpark" haste dir da zusammen gestellt !!!

Mich würd mal interessieren was deine Freeride-Maschine so wiegt. Vorallem aber wie das Verhalten mit der Boxxer-Ride ist?! Die hat ich Usprünglich mal vor für mein 20´er Ransom zu ersteigern oder gleich eine "gößere" WC oder Team ... 

MfG Börner


----------



## Deichfräse (11. Januar 2009)

Wenn man immer könnte, wie man wollte...
...dann hätte ich sicher auch noch ein zweites Ransom bei mir im Stall. Hatte zwar kurzzeitig auch mal nach dem CD Moto geschielt, aber nach dem Probesitzen war ich nicht mehr so wirklich begeistert. Ziemlich hoher Schwerpunkt und eine butterweiche Schwinge.
Na ja, nicht umsonst ist das Ransom seit Jahren die Referenz.

Eigentlich müßte man mal so ein Ransom-Treffen in´s Leben rufen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Mr_Ransom (11. Januar 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Wenn man immer könnte, wie man wollte...
> ...dann hätte ich sicher auch noch ein zweites Ransom bei mir im Stall. Hatte zwar kurzzeitig auch mal nach dem CD Moto geschielt, aber nach dem Probesitzen war ich nicht mehr so wirklich begeistert. Ziemlich hoher Schwerpunkt und eine butterweiche Schwinge.
> Na ja, nicht umsonst ist das Ransom seit Jahren die Referenz.
> 
> Eigentlich müßte man mal so ein Ransom-Treffen in´s Leben rufen. Was meint ihr?




Hi,

ich habe meine Ransom Familie auch erweitert, habe mir vor Weihnachten noch einen unbenutzten Ransom 10 Rahmen in USA ersteigert, war ein Schnäppchen, benötige ich zwar nicht wirklich,da ich schon 3 Fullies habe, aber was man hat, das hat man.

Na ja meine Frau weiss noch nix davon.

Aber vielleicht eine bessere Anlage als Aktien

Gruss


----------



## Deichfräse (11. Januar 2009)

Oh ha, das gibt Ärger! Wetten?

Allerdings finde ich diese Anlageform auch durchaus reizvoll. Selbst wenn´s am Ende nichts mehr bringt hatte man doch reichlich Spaß damit.
...und das ist mehr Wert als all die Zinsen und Zinseszinsen!


----------



## sharky (11. Januar 2009)

hat eigentlich zufällig jemand den scott sattelschnellspanner übrig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (12. Januar 2009)

Ja, ich. Hab´nämlich auch den Syntace Superlock im Einsatz. 
Da verteilen sich die Kräfte gleichmäßiger über eine größere Fläche - spart Klemmkraft und schont das Carbon.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (12. Januar 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Ja, ich. Hab´nämlich auch den Syntace Superlock im Einsatz.
> Da verteilen sich die Kräfte gleichmäßiger über eine größere Fläche - spart Klemmkraft und schont das Carbon.


Hi

warum soll das Ding denn besser klemmen, als der Original Scott??

Hört sich nach Prospektangaben  oder Verkäuferargument an, wurde denn die KLemmkraft  irgendwo getestet/ ermittelt

Gruss


----------



## Deichfräse (13. Januar 2009)

Ganz einfach, das Ding ist etwa doppelt so breit wie der Originalschnellspanner von Scott.
Ist doch klar, dass sich die Klemmkräfte damit dann großflächiger verteilen - simple Physik halt... 

Einfacher Selbstversuch:
Nimm dir mal ein Stück Klingeldraht und leg´dir den um den Hals oder besser Arm. Danach versuch das gleiche mal mit deinem Hosengürtel. Aber, falls am Hals, nicht zu fest zuziehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wann würgt es mehr bei gleicher Kraft????

;-)

Noch ein Beispiel:
Warum wird immer wieder empfohlen Carbon-Teile mit dieser Micro-Partikel-Paste vor der Montage zu bestreichen. 
Weil sich dadurch auch noch einemal die Klemmkräfte verringern lassen - wegen der höheren Reibung zwischen den ansonsten ziemlich glatten Oberflächen.

Und warum soll die Klemmkraft möglichst gering bleiben?
Auch ganz klar. Carbonfasern werden auf Zug verarbeitet, weil sie auf Grund ihrer Eigenschaften enorme Zugkräfte aufnehmen und weiterleiten können - also besonders zugfest sind.
An jeder Klemmung werden aber nun keine Zugkräfte in die Carbonfaser eingeleitet, sondern Druck und da kommt Carbon dann schnell mal an seine Grenzen der Materialbelastbarkeit.


----------



## Sickculture (13. Januar 2009)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> @ Sickculture
> 
> Nen klasse "Fuhrpark" haste dir da zusammen gestellt !!!
> 
> ...



Also gewogen habe ich das Teil noch nicht. Ist ja auch eine Freeride Maschine und da ist mir das Gewicht nicht ganz so wichtig. Habe ja für Uphills und Touren mein Ransom 10. Aber ich kann dir sagen, dass die Einbauhöhe meiner Boxxer Ride Gabel genauso hoch baut wie die Fox 36 VAN R, die zuvor drin war. Ansprechverhalten gut (die Federn müssen aber erst eingefahren werden), Lenkwinkel mies! Optik geil!!!
Den Rahmensatz habe ich ultra günstig bekommen und über Weihnachten aufgebaut.

Also ich habe zwar eine Boxxer Race Gabel zuhause rumliegen, werde diese aber sicher nicht in das Ransom verbauen, da 200mm einfach zu mächtig für das Fahrwerk ist und ich denke, dafür gibts geilere Rahmen. Die Ride Gabel ist quasi der Vorläufer der Totem. Die Uturn Funktion finde ich klasse, da kleinere Anstiege auch so bewerkstelligt werden können.


----------



## sharky (14. Januar 2009)

@deichfräse
hast du dir die P6 eingebaut?


----------



## Deichfräse (14. Januar 2009)

Hatte ich.
Bin letztes Jahr auf ´ne Crank Brothers Joplin umgestiegen. Wiegt zwar etwas mehr, bringt aber runter einiges mehr Spaß mit dem Ransom.


----------



## sharky (14. Januar 2009)

hat die joplin was aus carbon oder war dann deine bemerkung oben noch auf die p6 bezogen mit der carbonschonenden klemmkraft des superlock?


----------



## Deichfräse (14. Januar 2009)

Da ging es um die P6 und allgemein um die Klemmung von Carbon/Carbon. Bei Aluteilen gibt´s da ja eher weniger Probleme. Wobei ich auch schon ziemlich "zugewürgte" Schnellspanner oder geschraubte Sattelschellen gesehen habe...
Da könnte man bei Alu auch etwas sparen, wenn man die Montagepaste benutzt. Allerdings versaut man sich damit auch schnell mal die Oberflächen, wenn man z.B. die Sattelstütze permanent rauf und runter schiebt.
Von daher bin ich von den Variostützen eigentlich ganz angetan. Dieses Jahr gibt´s ja noch ein paar Neuerungen und das Gewicht wird in Zukunft wohl auch noch etwas weniger.
Der Spaßgewinn ist dafür enorm - Hebel betätigen und ab dafür!


----------



## sharky (14. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte die i900 daheim liegen, super preis von 145â¬ fÃ¼r ne remote sattelstÃ¼tze. Aber das gewicht, die nÃ¶tige verwendung eines adapters und die tatsache, dass die anlenkung fÃ¼r den fernbedienhebel vorne verlief hat mich dann dazu bewogen, das teil zurÃ¼ckzuschicken. Ich warte mal ab was es 2009 so geben wird, fÃ¼r die original verbaute find ich eh keinen abnehmer, da kann ich sie auch ne weile fahren, auch wenn der spaÃ mit ner verstellbaren sicher deutlich grÃ¶Ãer ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickculture (14. Januar 2009)

Also ich habe mir eine "ältere" Maverick Speedball bei gocycle vor 3 Wochen bestellt. Dort hatten die welche in der Weihnachtsaktion für unter 100 Euro!!!

Einen Remotehebel würde ich nicht nehmen, da beim Ransom eh schon zick Kabel nach vorne gehen. Ein simpler Hebel unterm Sitz reciht alle mal!!!

Die Maverick ist im Vergleich zu meiner anderen Joplin besser, da ich bei der Joplin seitliches Spiel habe und die Maverick dieses Phänomen noch nicht hatte.

Kleiner Tipp: Die neue Specialized Command Post soll gigantisch werden


----------



## Börner1982 (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

klingt nicht schlecht mit der Speedball, aber leider ist der Verstellbereich zu gering! Ich denke das die i900 von KS von der Preis-Leistung besser ist. 12,5cm ... da habe ich bei meinem Ransom ne menge spass mit, aber das muß leder selber wissen und mit sich aus machen.

MfG Börner


----------



## sharky (14. Januar 2009)

@bÃ¶rner
denke auch dass 125mm deutlich mehr spaÃ bringen als die 75 die die mavericks bieten

@sick
die specialized soll klasse sein aber der preis dafÃ¼r auch exorbitant. 300â¬ fÃ¼r so ein ding hinzulegen werden die wenigsten einsehen. mich eingeschlossen. wenn ich sehe aus was die dinger bestehen, wie sie gemacht werden und was an fertigung dahinter steckt dÃ¼rften die teile maximal 50â¬ kosten


----------



## Deichfräse (14. Januar 2009)

Stimmt Sharky, eigentlich ist die Technik vom simplen BÃ¼rostuhl abgekupfert - nix wirklich neues also...
...und BÃ¼rostÃ¼hle gibtÂ´s schon fÃ¼r unter 30,-â¬!

Die Joplin kommt 2009 mit 100mm Verstellbereich und verbesserter FÃ¼hrungsbuchse, so dass das seitlich Spiel dann wohl Vergangenheit sein dÃ¼rfte.
Specialized hat preislich wirklich ziemlich daneben gegriffen, zumal das Teil nicht stufenlos versenkbar ist.
Mal abwarten, was Syntace liefert. Die basteln gerade an einer VariostÃ¼tze mit 200mm Verstellbereich und Jo Klieber ist, meiner Meinung nach, ein TÃ¼ftler, der sich ziemlich intensiv mit seinen Konstruktionen auseinandersetzt und dementsprechend Top-QualitÃ¤t liefert. AuÃerdem wÃ¤re das sicher eine passende Alternative zu meiner gliebten P6 und harmoniert dann wohl auch schÃ¶n mit meiner Lenker-/Vorbaukombination.

Ãbrigens, Remotehebel schÃ¶n und gut - bisher tatÂ´s der Griff unter den Sitz auch. Irgendwann wirdÂ´s wirklich zu viel Kabelei nach vorn und zu viel Hebelei am Lenker.


----------



## sharky (15. Januar 2009)

das mit dem remote oder nicht hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber man nutzt so ein teil IMHO deutlich mehr und effektiver, wenn man so ein ding hat, oder?
das mit dem bürostuhl ist durchaus ein argument, aber ich möchte nicht das gewicht einer bürostuhlgasdruckfeder am bike durch die gegend karren müssen. und die belastungen sind auch etwas anders am bike, im büro (zumindest meinem) gibt es weder wasser noch schlamm und auch keine bodenwellen die der stuhl abbekommt 
nichts desto trotz müsste sowas deutlich billiger herstellbar sein. ich trage mich ernsthaft mit dem gedanken, mal marktbearbeitung zu betreiben...


----------



## Wollmilchsau (15. Januar 2009)

@remote: hab selber die Speedball (ohne Remote), seit einem Jahr im Einsatz und muss sagen, dass man die Remote im normalen Gebrauch nicht misst. Lediglich bei einem "Rennen", wo alles schnell gehen muss und man nicht langsamer werden kann, um die Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen, wär es ein Vorteil. Letzte BikeAttack hätte ich sie gebraucht und sie mir dafür jetzt auch gekauft.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ransom (18. Januar 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, das Ding ist etwa doppelt so breit wie der Originalschnellspanner von Scott.
> Ist doch klar, dass sich die Klemmkräfte damit dann großflächiger verteilen - simple Physik halt...
> 
> Einfacher Selbstversuch:
> ...



Hi,
das mit der Flächenpressung verstehe ich als INgenieur 
ohne mich gleich bei einem Test erwürgen zu müssen.
Ich habe festgestellt, dass selbst meine Frau am Cube die Superlock hat,
nun will ich mir auch eine kaufen, max gibt es 38/ 34,9 mm KLemmen
beim Nachmessen meines Rahmens stellte ich fest, dass das Carbonransom einen Aussendurchmesser von 39 hat, welche Klemme passt denn dort??

Danke für feedback


----------



## sharky (18. Januar 2009)

naja, den einen milimeter spiel wird die superlock doch wohl haben? bei alurahmen hat man ja auch selten exakt den nominalen durchmesser, wenn die dinger gepulvert sind


----------



## Deichfräse (19. Januar 2009)

Ich schaue heute Abend mal meine Rechnungen durch, welche ich damals geordert habe - weiß das nämlich jetzt nicht wirklich aus dem Kopf.


----------



## Deichfräse (19. Januar 2009)

So, hab´s schon eher geschafft!

@Mr. Ransom
Du brauchst den Syntace SuperLock 38


----------



## Datonate (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

an dem Ransom ist doch eine normale ISCG Aufnahme verbaut, oder?

mfg Dato


----------



## Deichfräse (20. Januar 2009)

Genau, am Ransom ist es noch der "normale", bisher übliche Standard. 
Gibt ja jetzt auch einen neuen ISCG-Standard auf dem Markt, damit am Ende nix mehr miteinander paßt... ;-)
Wurde ja gerade erst in der "großen" Fachliteratur drüber berichtet.


----------



## Datonate (20. Januar 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Genau, am Ransom ist es noch der "normale", bisher übliche Standard.
> Gibt ja jetzt auch einen neuen ISCG-Standard auf dem Markt, damit am Ende nix mehr miteinander paßt... ;-)
> Wurde ja gerade erst in der "großen" Fachliteratur drüber berichtet.




Ok, dachte ich mir schon. Demzufolge müsste ja die e.13 DRS mit ISG passen


----------



## elBendito (21. Januar 2009)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema ISCG-Aufnahme sind. 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Nachrüstung der Hammerschmidt. 

Ich habe ein 2006er Rahmen.


----------



## Jussi (21. Januar 2009)

Will mir nen kürzeren Vorbau an mein Ransom 20 bauen!
Welchen würdet ihr nehmen? Vorschläge?

Sollte nicht zu schwer sein und möglichst kurz und stabil!

Mfg Jussi


----------



## Deichfräse (21. Januar 2009)

Rein theoretisch sollte die Hammerschmidt an jedes Ransom passen.
So weit mir bekannt hat Scott da am 2009-er Modell den gleichen ISCG-Standard, wie die Jahre zuvor auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (23. Januar 2009)

Hat denn keiner nen Vorschlag für nen kürzeren Vorbau am Ransom???

Gruß Jussi


----------



## Wollmilchsau (23. Januar 2009)

Kann dir nur den Thomson X4 in 50mm empfehlen!!

Schaut sehr fein aus.... bei mir auf meinem Ransom


----------



## Datonate (23. Januar 2009)

Wie genau sieht denn jetz ISCG 05 und ISCG old aus. Ich möchte gern die e.13 DRS montieren. Gott und die Welt kann die nicht mit ISCG liefern außer ein Händler.

Auf dessen Seite sieht das so aus:

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/1531/kw/e-thirteen_DRS_-2_Blatt-_Kettenfuehrung_bis_36Z-_fuer_ISCG_05_-_klar

Ist das ISCG oder ISCG 05. Denn mit den "Langlöchern" lässt sich einiges einstellen... die andere Version, da sind die Löcher fest gesetzt und fertig?! Kann ich denn ISCG 05 auf ne ISCG Aufnahme schrauben bzw. die e.13 ISCG 05 ans Ransom?!

mfg Dato


----------



## Deichfräse (23. Januar 2009)

Das Ransom hat den ISCG 05. Lag also bißchen daneben in einer meiner vorherigen Aussagen, aber man lernt ja nie aus.
Durchmesser 73mm.
Abstand der Bohrungen jeweils 55.92mm von Bohrungsmitte zu Bohrungsmitte.

Hilfreich ist vielleicht auch dieser Link: http://www.e13components.com/images/iscg.jpg

Rechts ist der ISCG 05 und links der ISCG abgebildet.

...und bald gibt´s ISCG 10 - wird ja mal wieder Zeit für was Neues, sonst verkauft die Industrie ja nix mehr... ;-)


----------



## Mr_Ransom (23. Januar 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> Hat denn keiner nen Vorschlag für nen kürzeren Vorbau am Ransom???
> 
> Gruß Jussi



Hi,
ich fahre Syntace VRO kurz, ist top, Bergauf oder flach auf lang und tief stellen, Bergab auf kurz und hoch, sind 2 verschiedene Bikes.

Höchst zufriedenstellend

Gruss


----------



## Börner1982 (23. Januar 2009)

@ Mr.Ransom

Wie sieht das da bei den VRO Vorbauten überhaupt aus, mußte dann auch immer mit nem Imbus lösen, oder wie machste das zum versellen?!

Börner


----------



## Mr_Ransom (23. Januar 2009)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> @ Mr.Ransom
> 
> Wie sieht das da bei den VRO Vorbauten überhaupt aus, mußte dann auch immer mit nem Imbus lösen, oder wie machste das zum versellen?!
> 
> Börner



Klar Inbus  nicht Imbus, also  inbusschlüssel nötig, aber ist ja kein Problem haste ja eh im Bordgepäck

Gruss


----------



## Datonate (23. Januar 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Das Ransom hat den ISCG 05. Lag also bißchen daneben in einer meiner vorherigen Aussagen, aber man lernt ja nie aus.
> Durchmesser 73mm.
> Abstand der Bohrungen jeweils 55.92mm von Bohrungsmitte zu Bohrungsmitte.
> 
> ...



Die Seite ist ne Top Info. Demnach hat mein Ransom 30 2007 eine ISCG Aufnahme. Ich hab mit einem Messschieber nachgemssen und ich komme grad so auf 47, und zerquetschte...

Na toll... passt denn da die DRS mit ISCG 05 dran? Die hat ja langloch... *schnief...

mfg Dato


----------



## Börner1982 (23. Januar 2009)

:





Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> Klar Inbus  nicht Imbus, also  inbusschlüssel nötig, aber ist ja kein Problem haste ja eh im Bordgepäck
> 
> Gruss



 Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilo (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder von ISCG & ISCG05 + Hammerschmidt geschossen.
Zu finden in meinem Album.


cu + schönes WE
Tilo


----------



## Deichfräse (24. Januar 2009)

...und ich hab´mich vermessen!
Also am Ransom doch der ganz normale ISCG.
Schwere Geburt würde ich sagen!
Auf der HP von Scott steht ja auch immer nur ISCG und nicht ISCG 05, war schon ein wenig verwundert deswegen.

@Tilo
Schönes Gambler hast du da!


----------



## yolatenga (24. Januar 2009)

Wollmilchsau schrieb:


> Kann dir nur den Thomson X4 in 50mm empfehlen!!
> 
> Schaut sehr fein aus.... bei mir auf meinem Ransom



Jup den hab ich auch, leicht super stabil und sehr schön!


----------



## Jussi (25. Januar 2009)

Danke schonmal für die Vorschläge werde mich mich auch eher nach einem Thomson umschauen kann mich mir dem Syntace irgendwie nicht so ganz anfreunden.....
Und ausserdem hat der Thomson 50mm sowas hab ich mir vorgestellt!!!


----------



## Deichfräse (25. Januar 2009)

Wenn du nicht unbedingt den VRO mit seiner Variablität magst, schau´ dir noch mal den Force an - extrem leicht und trotzdem ordentlich stabil.
Race Face hat auch noch ein paar ganz hübsche Teile im Angebot.
...und der Thomson ist ja original verbaut (zumindest war er das an meinem 10-er) und auch nicht zu verachten!


----------



## radfahrer92 (25. Januar 2009)

Hy,

Freue mich nun endlich selbst ein Ransom 10 2009 zu haben. Nun wollte ich den Dämpfer aufpumpen. Dabei ist mir bei der Positivenkammer etwas aufgefallen. 
Ich pumpe die Positivekammer auf ca. 23 bar auf. Schraube die Pumpe ab und dann wieder dran und es sind 0 bar drauf. Desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen wenn ich bei ca 25 - 27 bar bin, der Zeiger plötzlich zurück auf 23 bar springt. Habe nun mal mit etwas das in das Ventil der Positivekammer gedrückt und es kamm Luft heraus, das Aufpumpen hat auch Länger gedauert als sonst.  
Also geht Luft rein, blos die Pumpe macht dann später das Ventil nicht mehr auf, ist so was möglich ???
Ist das normal ???
Bei der negativ Kammer ist das nicht der Fall. 

Hoffe mal nicht das ich jetzt schon reklamieren muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thehahn (28. Januar 2009)

.


----------



## andrerobert (28. Januar 2009)

radfahrer92 schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> Freue mich nun endlich selbst ein Ransom 10 2009 zu haben. Nun wollte ich den Dämpfer aufpumpen. Dabei ist mir bei der Positivenkammer etwas aufgefallen.
> Ich pumpe die Positivekammer auf ca. 23 bar auf. Schraube die Pumpe ab und dann wieder dran und es sind 0 bar drauf. Desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen wenn ich bei ca 25 - 27 bar bin, der Zeiger plötzlich zurück auf 23 bar springt. Habe nun mal mit etwas das in das Ventil der Positivekammer gedrückt und es kamm Luft heraus, das Aufpumpen hat auch Länger gedauert als sonst.
> ...



hey, seit wann hast du das ransom?UNd über einen normalen händler? thx!

mfg andré


----------



## Tilo (29. Januar 2009)

radfahrer92 schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> Freue mich nun endlich selbst ein Ransom 10 2009 zu haben. Nun wollte ich den Dämpfer aufpumpen. Dabei ist mir bei der Positivenkammer etwas aufgefallen.
> Ich pumpe die Positivekammer auf ca. 23 bar auf. Schraube die Pumpe ab und dann wieder dran und es sind 0 bar drauf. Desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen wenn ich bei ca 25 - 27 bar bin, der Zeiger plötzlich zurück auf 23 bar springt. Habe nun mal mit etwas das in das Ventil der Positivekammer gedrückt und es kamm Luft heraus, das Aufpumpen hat auch Länger gedauert als sonst.
> ...



........wühl dich mal hier durch den Thread durch, da stehts mehrmals beschrieben.
Ich kann dich vorab beruhigen, es ist nichts defekt.
BTW.: Hat dir keiner die Funktionen und Einstellungen des Fahrwerks erklärt?

cu
Tilo


----------



## Tilo (29. Januar 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> ...und ich hab´mich vermessen!
> Also am Ransom doch der ganz normale ISCG.
> Schwere Geburt würde ich sagen!
> Auf der HP von Scott steht ja auch immer nur ISCG und nicht ISCG 05, war schon ein wenig verwundert deswegen.
> ...



......bei den Bildern in meinem Album ist auch eins von einem Ransom mit Hammerschmidt. Ich zeig mit dem Finger auf die verbauten Distanzscheiben.
ISCG ist ISCG, wenn ISCG 05 dann eben ISCG 05 .
Ransom hat ISCG, Gambler hat beides ISCG und ISCG 05, auch schön auf den Bildern zu sehen.

cu
Tilo


----------



## sharky (29. Januar 2009)

radfahrer92 schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> Freue mich nun endlich selbst ein Ransom 10 2009 zu haben. Nun wollte ich den Dämpfer aufpumpen. Dabei ist mir bei der Positivenkammer etwas aufgefallen.
> Ich pumpe die Positivekammer auf ca. 23 bar auf. Schraube die Pumpe ab und dann wieder dran und es sind 0 bar drauf. Desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen wenn ich bei ca 25 - 27 bar bin, der Zeiger plötzlich zurück auf 23 bar springt. Habe nun mal mit etwas das in das Ventil der Positivekammer gedrückt und es kamm Luft heraus, das Aufpumpen hat auch Länger gedauert als sonst.
> ...



hätte erwartet dass es umgekehrt ist, aber hast du dir die mitgelieferte pumpe mal angesehen? die ventilaufnahme ist so gestaltet, dass man die pumpe ohne druckverlust abschrauben kann. musst nur mal direkt am übergang ventil - schlauch festhalten und vorne drehen...


----------



## radfahrer92 (29. Januar 2009)

@andrerobert Habe mir den Rahmen letzte Woche im Internet bestellt.

@sharky Habe ich schon versucht. Es hat sich gedreht und gedreht und ist nicht rausgegangen.


----------



## Jussi (30. Januar 2009)

@radfahrer 
Das Problem hatten wohl schon mehrere, lies dich mal durch!
Hier noch zwei Links vielleicht helfen die dir!

http://gmt-biker.de/2007/07/14/einstellen-des-scott-equalizer-tc/

und

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=265387

Viel Spass beim lesen!!

Gruß Jussi


----------



## Tilo (30. Januar 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> @radfahrer
> Das Problem hatten wohl schon mehrere, lies dich mal durch!
> Hier noch zwei Links vielleicht helfen die dir!
> 
> ...




.........ist kein Problem sondern ein Bedienungsfehler .

cu
Tilo


----------



## Jussi (30. Januar 2009)

.........ein Problem der Bedienung  hast recht 

Gruß
Jussi


----------



## andrerobert (1. Februar 2009)

bin mit von der partie...

mit abstand das leiseste und beste bike dass ich je gefahren bin...ich hoffe das bleibt so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (1. Februar 2009)

weiss jemand wie viel grad der scott lenker gekröpft ist? möchte nen syntace superforce in 75mm verbauen aber effektiv nicht weiter vorgreifen. die überlegung ist, ob die 12° kröpfung eines syntace vector reichen, um den 1cm mehr an vorbaulänge wettzumachen


----------



## Steven Z (2. Februar 2009)

Moin Zusammen,

erst mal Grüße an alle in dem Forum. Habe schon häufig reingeschaut aber mich jetzt erst angemeldet.
Am Samstag bin ich mit meinem Ransom 30 unterwegs gewesen, welches ich vor kurzem bei ebay geschossen habe. Leider scheint das gute Teil etwas angeknackt zu sein. Nach einem mäßigen Sprung ist mal eben das komplette Tretlager oberhalb der Dämpferaufnahem abgerissen! Ist auf jeden fall direkt an der Schweißnaht gerissen. Sieht so aus als wäre vorher schon ein Riß drin gewesen und ich habe ihm dann den Rest gegeben. Hat irgend einer von euch schon mal so was bei nem Ransom gesehen?
Rechnung habe ich nicht aber der ebay-Verkäufer will mal mit seinem Scott-Händler sprechen was man da machen kann.
Weiß irgend einer ob sich Scott von so etwas was annimmt?

Steven Z


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. Februar 2009)

scott hat den ruf, einer der kulantesten hersteller zu sein, mehr wird dir hier auch keiner sagen können. viel glück!


----------



## Lucard77 (2. Februar 2009)

hello  zusammen

mir ist am sonntag, nach einem sturz, das ausfallende gebrochen so das die schaltung in die speichen gekommen ist und auch diese gerissen ist.
Fahr morgen zum Händler mal sehen was der dazu sagt.
Erster sturz und gleich alles im arsch. 
Was glaubt ihr, das bike hab ich im Herbst 08 erworben. 

Danke im voraus   alex


----------



## Lucard77 (2. Februar 2009)

PS: bilder hab ich noch keine gemacht


----------



## Börner1982 (2. Februar 2009)

Hay ihr "unglücks-biker", 
was ist denn da bloß los... Fahren, springen und einfach alles heil lassen, das spricht für SCOTT ... und nicht stürzen oder risse bilden. 
Scott ist was die Rahmen angeht wirklich mega kolant, was die Sturz-geschichte angeht denk ich mir das die Kosten von einem selber getragen werden müssen. Sorry, aber "Unfähigkeit" schützt vor strafe nicht ... (Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ja!?!) Leider wird es bestimmt so kommen das der Sturz und dessen Folgen nichts mit dem erworbenen Bike zu tun haben wird, dumme situation wo scheinbar alles schief gegangen ist. Probier es einfach, dem Händler klar zu machen, das dir das Ausfallende werend der Fahrt brach und du desswegen schwer gestürzt bist, ev. klappt´s auf diese Art ...

MfG Börner


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> weiss jemand wie viel grad der scott lenker gekröpft ist? möchte nen syntace superforce in 75mm verbauen aber effektiv nicht weiter vorgreifen. die überlegung ist, ob die 12° kröpfung eines syntace vector reichen, um den 1cm mehr an vorbaulänge wettzumachen



hat denn keiner nen tipp


----------



## ransomrider (2. Februar 2009)

der scott lenker hat glaub auch 12° kröpfung, aber wieso willst du einen längeren vorbau, wenn du den lenker gleich weit vorne haben willst?


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2009)

reine optiksache, der superforce sieht so gequetscht aus und der schriftzug geht oben quer rüber bei der 60mm variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maiersen (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein Problem an meinem Ransom 40. An meiner Dämpferwippe haben
die mittleren Lager gleich auf beiden Seiten den Geist aufgegeben. Obwohl es sich um industrielle Kugellager handelt finde ich niemand, der solche Lager hat und es scheint als könnte man das nur über Scott bekommen. 
Hat hier jemand vielleicht einen Tipp wo sowas zu bekommen ist ? Zudem überlege ich jetzt, ob ich die beiden hinteren Lager gleich mit austauschen soll (obwohl die noch in Ordnung sind) damit ich in kurzer Zeit die Wippe nicht gleich wieder ausbauen muß. Wie ist eure Meinung / Erfahrung hierzu ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Jussi (2. Februar 2009)

@Steven diesen Bruch gabs schonmal hier im Threat les mal weiter vorne...

@maiersen ich kann dir die Lager besorgen, die gleichen welche Scott verbaut, denn die Lager der bekannten Hersteller (SKF, NGK, FAG usw...) haben alle ein geringere "Statische Traglast" als die originalen von Scott!
Würde dir dann auch empfehlen gleich alle Lager zu erneuern. 
Werde die Lager wohl nächste Woche haben biete sie dann als komplett Satz an! 
Denn bei Scott gibt es wohl nur einen Verschleißsatz für ca.150 mit Teilen welche du nicht benötigst!

Gruß jussi


----------



## Deichfräse (2. Februar 2009)

Schau mal ein paar Seiten weiter vorn hier im Thread, da habe ich die Adresse von der Firma Lippold schon einmal verÃ¶ffentlicht.
Bei denen gibst du die Daten vom Lager an und dann bestellen sie dir genau diese, falls sie nicht sogar passende Lager vorrÃ¤tig haben. Bin da bisher immer fÃ¼ndig geworden.
Der komplette Lagersatz von Scott kostet, glaube ich, um die 80,-â¬.


----------



## Jussi (2. Februar 2009)

Bekommst du nur die Lager bei Scott? Nicht den Verschleißteilsatz mit allem?

Und achte bei Lippold auf den Lagerhersteller wegen eben der Traglast!


----------



## Deichfräse (3. Februar 2009)

Nee, war der komplette Beutel mit allen Lagern, der unteren DÃ¤mpferaufnahme und allen Bolzen. Aber waren tatsÃ¤chlich 110,-â¬. HabÂ´ gerade noch mal den Service-Koffer durchgewÃ¼hlt...


----------



## maiersen (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

also erstmal vielen Dank für die Info´s ! 
Jussi wenn Du die Lager wirklich bekommen kannst dann wäre das natürlich super. Biete die gerne an sobald du welche hast.

Besten Dank vorab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (3. Februar 2009)

Ich hab sie alle schon, allerdings in Edelstahl Ausführung! rosten nicht haben aber auch nur 80% der Traglast.....

@Deichfräse
wieso Dämpferaufnahmen  oder sind das die überarbeiteten? Wenn ja kannst du mal ein Bild posten?


----------



## maiersen (3. Februar 2009)

Ok gut zu wissen. Wieviel würden die kosten ? Hast du eigentlich von den mittleren sowie den hinteren Lagern die kompletten Abmessungen ? 
Wenn ich es richtig weiss sind die mittleren Lager größer als die anderen beiden ??!!


----------



## Jussi (3. Februar 2009)

Die Edelstahl sind glaubig teuerer die haben ca 85 gekostet! 10 Lager benötigst du.

Alle Maße der Lager stehen in der Manual des Bikes aber frag mich jetzt nicht auf welcher Seite!


----------



## maiersen (3. Februar 2009)

Hab im Manual noch nichts gefunden, da hab ich schon letztens geschaut. Vielleicht hab ich es auch übersehen, muß nochmals schauen. Die Lager
würde ich jedenfalls nehmen...


----------



## Jussi (3. Februar 2009)

Die Lager aus Edelstahl?
Wenn ja schick mir ne PN wegen Preis und allem!

Und wegen der Maße guck mal hier auf Seite 3 unten.

http://www.scottusa.com/download/08bike/2008_manual_o_ransom_gb_web.pdf


----------



## Deichfräse (4. Februar 2009)

Ja, ab dem Modelljahr 2007 kommen da 2 etwas massivere Aluteile zum Einsatz mit einer selbstsichernden Mutter an der unteren Verschraubung. 
Laut Scott gab´s da wohl mit den beiden flachen Aluplatten kleinere Probleme. Ein Foto habe ich jetzt nicht, muss ich bei Bedarf mal machen. Auf dem Foto von dem gebrochenem Alu-Ransom ein paar Einträge höher siehst du aber auch die überarbeitete Aufnahme, die bei mir im Beutel mit enthalten war. Da du aber ein 07-er Ransom 20 fährst, solltest du schon diese überarbeiteten Teile verbaut haben.


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

habe vor mir ein Ransom 40 2008 zu kaufen....!!
Wollte mal hören wie die Bremsen (3.5 Avid) so sind und ob jemanden was zum Marzocchi 55 R sagen kann..!!

Wollte damit Touren sowie Trails fahren..!!

Grüße aus dem Hamburger Raum


----------



## Jussi (4. Februar 2009)

Das Problem was aber 07 immernoch bestand, also bei mir ist´s so, beim vollen einfedern des Dämpfers kommt der Umwerfer an die Dämpferaufnahmen. Die neuen, kann sein das, dass erst ab 08 so ist, haben einen Absatz in den Aufnahmen, wodurch der Umwerfer mehr Platz hat dewegen das Foto werd aber glaich mal oben gucken!

Danke jussi


----------



## Deichfräse (5. Februar 2009)

Genau, das Problem ist bekannt. Hat mein 06-er Ransom 10 auch. Müßte daher etwas von den "überarbeiteten" Dämpferaufnahmen abfeilen. Hab´ aber erst einmal noch die alten drin. Auch da schlägt der Umwerfer bei kompletter Federwegnutzung ganz minimal an die Dämpferaufnahme an - allerdings dort, wo die Schrauben für die Platten durch den Rahmen geführt werden. Dementsprechend sieht man dort einen wirkliche kleinen Einschlag im Lack. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass so ein Durchschlag echt selten ist. Bei mir stammt das Ganze noch aus der Anfangszeit, wo ich mit dem Druck noch ein wenig experimentiert habe, um das richtige Dämpfer-Setup für mich zu finden.
Ein kleiner "Denkfehler" in der Konstruktion halt. Deswegen gibt´s jetzt das Ransom auch mit der Hammerschmitt - damit entfällt dieses Problem, ist ja kein Umwerfer mehr da... ;-)


----------



## maiersen (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo an alle Ransom-Fahrer,

kurze Zwischenfrage : Hat einer von euch evtl. die Dämpferbuchsen vom Equalizer übrig oder ne Info wo man die herbekommen könnte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (7. Februar 2009)

Etwas weiter vorn im Thread hatte ich schon einmal die Adresse der Firma Lippold gepostet. Von denen besorge ich mir in der Regel passenden Ersatz für ein paar Cent in allen gängigen Größen.


----------



## Steven Z (7. Februar 2009)

moin zusammen. bin immer noch unterwegs wegen meinem Rahmenbruch. Garantie is schon mal nicht wegen älter als zwei Jahre und Rechnung ist auch nicht vorhanden. Habe aber bei Rahmenbauern angefragt und zwei gefunden die meinten so was könnte man schweißen. Der eine meint allerdings es würde nur mit AL 7020 oder 7005 gehen. Weiter vorne habe ich gelesen, dass die Kettenstreben aus AL 6021 sind. Weiß jemand woraus der Hauptrahmen ist? Muss aber sicher sein sonst zerbröselt mir die Kiste noch nach dem schweißen.


----------



## sharky (8. Februar 2009)

@steven
hast du mal den verkäufer kontaktiert, ob er die abwicklung übernehmen würde? oder scott, ob man nicht ne kulanzregelung finden kann und dir, wenn du schon keinen neuen rahmen auf garantie bekommst, wenigstens einen zu sonderkonditionen bekommst? hatte mal nen ähnlichen fall, da wurde das dann so abgewickelt. fragen kostet nix und besser als ne schweisslösung isses auf alle fälle


----------



## Deichfräse (8. Februar 2009)

Also das mit dem Schweißen würde ich definitiv lassen. Der Rahmen besteht aus 6061-er Alu.
Zumal Scott eigentlich recht kulant bei so was ist. Kontaktiere mal den Verkäufer wegen der Rechnung (ohne Rechnung hätte ich das Bike gar nicht gekauft...) und dann nimm mal Kontakt mit Scott auf. Über den Replacement-Service bekommst du nach Garantieablauf bei Rahmenbruch einen neuen Rahmen zumindest zu einem etwas günstigeren Preis - so mein Kenntnisstand zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

bin gestern Probe gefahren auf euín RANSOM 40 2008......

Wollte mal hören was ihr zum Marzocchi 55 R sagt und zur Avid Juicy 3.5..??

Wo sind die Bremsen einzuordnen..??

Gruß aus dem Hamburger Raum


----------



## Deichfräse (8. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich ganz brauchbare Teile.
Aber:
Marzocchi hat in letzter Zeit allerdings qualitativ etwas Federn gelassen - mag sein, dass das mit der Produktionsverlagerung nach Asien zu tun hat und es gibt mit Sicherheit bissigere Bremsen, als die Juicy 3.5! Die Bremse würde ich an deiner Stelle mit als erstes ersetzen, gerade wenn du in den Harburger Bergen ordentlich Spaß haben willst und erst recht, wenn du es dann in den richtigen Bergregionen mal krachen lassen willst.


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (8. Februar 2009)

Habe wie gesagt noch nie was von avid 3.5 gehört....

Die Bremsen müssen ja immer hin knapp 95 kg zum stehen bringen...

Habe gestern eine Probefahrt gemacht und das Rad fühlte sich ganz gut an...

Soll 2000,- kosten...glaub ist ganz ok oder..??


----------



## sharky (8. Februar 2009)

ich hab 1800â¬ fÃ¼r meines bezahlt. da muss der hÃ¤ndler noch was machen 
die kÃ¶nnen / dÃ¼rfen bis zu 30% auf auslaufmodelle geben, das wÃ¤ren dann 1750â¬


----------



## Deichfräse (8. Februar 2009)

Eben, oder er baut dir fÃ¼r die 2 Scheine gleich noch Â´ne bessere Bremse an das Teil. Wenigstens eine Juicy 7 oder vielleicht sogar eine Elixir - gibtÂ´s ja bei Stadler auch schon im Set v/h fÃ¼r 299,-â¬. Bei welchem HÃ¤ndler warst du denn?
...und klar fÃ¼hlt sich das Bike gut an - deswegen fahren wir dieses geile Teil!
Die sollten mal eine AbwrackprÃ¤mie fÃ¼r Bikes einfÃ¼hren... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Undertaker73 (8. Februar 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Habe wie gesagt noch nie was von avid 3.5 gehört....
> 
> Die Bremsen müssen ja immer hin knapp 95 kg zum stehen bringen...
> 
> ...



Die Avid 3.5 sind eigentlich völlig ausreichend!
Es gibt natürlich bissigere Bremsen!
Als ich letztes Jahr vom Altissimo runter bin habe ich wohl gedacht die Beläge wären runter!!
Die Dinger haben gequietscht wie verrückt und wurden am Berg etwas schwammig!!
Kaum  noch Bremswirkung!!
Bin wohl auch ein Angstbremser und lasse die Dinger bergab oft schleifen.
Die Scheiben waren nach 1400 hm schwarz!
Bremsen muss man einfach üben!
Lieber laufen lassen und kurz und knackig anbremsen als die ganze Zeit schleifen!!
Das Bike ist einfach nur geil obwohl mit 16 Kg etwas schwer!
Eine Frage habe ich noch:
Habe jetzt die Stroke 2.4 drauf und würde sie ggf. gegen Nobby Nic 2.25 mit Latexschläuchen austauschen. Kann ich dadurch Gewicht sparen oder sind 2.25èr Reifen und Latexschläuche zu mau für All Mountain!!!!


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo Deichfräse,

war beim Fahrrad Outdoor Center in Harburg..(Trenga de) 

Die Beratung war ganz ok..

Der Verkäufer meinte nur ich sollte die Scott Reifen gegen Nobby Nic 2.4 

wechseln lassen...!!! 

Ob die noch runter gehen mit dem Preis bezweifel ich...naja fragen kann 

mann ja..


----------



## Jussi (9. Februar 2009)

Fall einer interesse hat!
Hab noch 2.35er Maxxis Minion als 1 Ply einmal einen F un R. Also Faltreifen!
Die Reifen wurden einmal gefahren ca 20km bin dann auf 2,5er umgestiegen!
PN an mich wegen Fotos oder so!

Gruß jussi


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (9. Februar 2009)

wie sieht es eigentlich klettermäßig mit der Marzocchi 55 R aus....??

Fahren ja jedes Jahr zum Gardasee und in den Harz und wer runter fahren will muss bekanntermaßen ja auch hoch fahren....

Irgendwie habe ich "Respekt" für die Gabel und die knapp 16 kg...


----------



## sharky (9. Februar 2009)

DeichfrÃ¤se schrieb:


> Eben, oder er baut dir fÃ¼r die 2 Scheine gleich noch Â´ne bessere Bremse an das Teil. Wenigstens eine Juicy 7 oder vielleicht sogar eine Elixir - gibtÂ´s ja bei Stadler auch schon im Set v/h fÃ¼r 299,-â¬.



schlechter tausch, ich hab meine elixir fÃ¼r 209â¬ bekommen und die juicy fÃ¼r 99â¬ verkauft, macht dem gegenÃ¼ber nochmal 100â¬ gewinn 


@feuerwehr
die nobby wÃ¼rd ich nur bedingt empfehlen. guter cc / tourenreifen aber auf wilden trails mit vielen steinen gibt es besseres. die scott werde ich erst mal drauflassen, zum runterschrubben ein paar wochen reichen sie alle mal. verschleiÃteile wie reifen, kette, kassette zu tauschen reicht IMHO dann wenn das zeug unten ist, was ja meist nicht all zu lange dauert

die gabel ist wirklich ein stÃ¼ck blei mit ihren 2,8kg, ich hab mir fÃ¼r "gÃ¼nstig" geld ne lyrik solo air bestellt. kann sein dass ich zwei bekomme. wenn du interesse hast, meld dich. absenkung braucht man IMHO (allgemein) nicht, wenn ich meine rev runterschraube bekommt das bike auch keine ungeahnten klettereigenschaften, die 3 - 4 cm sind m.e. verzichtbar. zumindest im harz hab ich das u-turn nie benutzt

gewicht ist was anderes, ich spare durch gabel und laufrÃ¤der alleine 1kg, das bike hat Ã¼ber 16kg und ich peile momentan die 15kg an


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (9. Februar 2009)

@ sharky....

hast ja die bremsen und die komplete Kurbel getauscht...???

war nicht gut genug..??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (9. Februar 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Die sollten mal eine Abwrackprämie für Bikes einführen... ;-)



das hat ein hersteller schon eingeführt 


@feuerwehr
ich tausche eigentlich ALLES - mit ausnahme dessteuersatzes und des umwerfers weil es da gewichts- und funktionsmäßig keine wirklichen nachteile gibt. ansonsten kommt alles weg. kpl. xt antrieb, lyrik, syntace cockpit, i900, hope / dt LRS... habe incl. teileverkauf für den rahmen "wenig" genug gezahlt so dass es noch sinn macht und ich besser und günstiger davon komme als mitm kpl bike


----------



## Ransom30 (9. Februar 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Die sollten mal eine Abwrackprämie für Bikes einführen... ;-)




Bei dem Händler meines vertrauens gibt's die Prämie.
Siehe hier http://www.tilosshop.com unter News/Angebote.


----------



## Deichfräse (10. Februar 2009)

Na ja, war nur als Beispiel genannt, weil die Bremse würde ich auch kostentechnisch als erstes gegen eine bessere ersetzen. Danach dann die etwas kostspieligeren Parts wie die Forke und LRS.
Ansonsten hat jeder ja so seinen Geschmack, was er gern fährt und manchmal passen da auch die bereits montierten Teile dazu.

@sharky & Ransom30
...und Endorfin baut auch noch richtig schöne Bikes! Hoffentlich ziehen da noch mehr nach. Das Bike egal ob RR, CityCruiser oder sonst was ist einfach ein ziemlich geniales Fortbewegungsmittel!


----------



## sharky (10. Februar 2009)

@ransom30
kaufst du bei tilo nur online oder vor ort? wo kommst denn her?


----------



## Trek y 22 (10. Februar 2009)

@ Steven Z
Mein Saunakumpel ist Scott - Händler, hab im vergangenen Jahr dort 2 Ransom Alu Modelle mit gleichem Bruch überm Tretlager gesehen, beide wurden ohne Murren von Scott ersetzt. Also wenn´s der Ebayer nicht hin kriegt, würd ich mich an deiner Stelle über einen Händler an Scott wenden.
Gruß, Carsten


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

eine Frage hab ich noch....

kommt das gewicht von 15,2 kg beim ransom 40 2008 in der nähe oder 

wiegt das Bike wesentlich mehr...???

Was wäre sinnvoll um Gewicht zu sparen...??


----------



## sharky (11. Februar 2009)

ich hatte es in M beim bikemax mal an der waage und da wog es 16,4kg 

am sinnvollsten, sowohl von der funktion als auch vom gewicht, lässt sich bei der gabel sparen. als nächstes wären die laufräder ein punkt bei dem man viel gewicht spart aber nicht unbedingt einen funktionsvorteil mit schafft. alles andere wird dann kleinarbeit die teuer ist und wenig gewichtsvorteil bring (z.b. bremse) aber dafür funktional einiges. das ritzelpaket bringt 100g wenn du xt drauf machst, die kurbel 130g beim tausch auf xt

die anbauteile kannst IMHO ruhig dran lassen, sogar die leichten syntace teile wiegen nicht weniger.

je nachdem wie viel genau der reifen den du kaufst wiegt kannst da nochmal was rausholen, mit maxxis minion wären es bis zu 150g, aber die haben ne große serienstreuung. 120g schläuche bringen auch nochmal was und kosten vergleichsweise wenig


----------



## sharky (12. Februar 2009)

würdet ihr ne durolux in das ransom einbauen? hab mich immer noch nicht 100% für die lyrik entschieden und alles was man über die durolux liest ist durchaus gut, zudem 2cm mehr federweg mit stufenloser absenkung auf knopfdruck und das gewicht liegt m.w. nach auch um die 2300g.... bin etwas ratlos


----------



## Axalp (13. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> würdet ihr ne durolux in das ransom einbauen? hab mich immer noch nicht 100% für die lyrik entschieden und alles was man über die durolux liest ist durchaus gut, zudem 2cm mehr federweg mit stufenloser absenkung auf knopfdruck und das gewicht liegt m.w. nach auch um die 2300g.... bin etwas ratlos



Fahre derzeit die Durolux als Ersatzgabel für die defekte 66 

Bin bisher eigentlich zufrieden damit. Sie baut um einiges höher und man braucht sehr oft die Absenkung. Funktioniert per Remote vom Lenker aus aber super komfortabel. 

Das Ansprechverhalten ist nicht so gut wie das der 66, allerdings ist die Durolux nicht so progressiv. Auf technischen, verblockten Trails ist das aber eher ein Vorteil wie ich finde. Im Park und auf schnellen Trails konnte ich bisher noch nicht testen... sch**** Winter

Das Abstimmen ist um einiges schwieriger als bei allen anderen Gabeln, die ich bisher gefahren bin. Man braucht sehr lange, um ein passendes Setup zu finden. Die Zugstufe lässt sich auch nicht so schnell einstellen wie ich es gerne hätte

Wie es mit der Haltbarkeit/Wartungsanfälligkeit bei der Durolux aussieht kann ich natürlich noch nicht beurteilen

Fazit: Das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis ist das beste auf dem Markt. Von der Performance her kommt sie allerdings nicht an eine 66 oder eine Lyrik heran.


----------



## sharky (13. Februar 2009)

danke! wie lange hast du sie denn gefahren? das ansprechverhalten soll ja mit der zeit besser werden, die zugstufe lässt sich mit anderem öl tunen (was ab 2009 serie sein soll) so dass die probleme weg wären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (13. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> danke! wie lange hast du sie denn gefahren? das ansprechverhalten soll ja mit der zeit besser werden, die zugstufe lässt sich mit anderem öl tunen (was ab 2009 serie sein soll) so dass die probleme weg wären.



Ich fahr sie erst seit einigen Wochen. Ich werde beobachten wie sich das Ansprechverhalten weiterentwickelt. Danke für den Tip mit dem Öl .

Anbei noch ein Bild:


----------



## sharky (13. Februar 2009)

aaaach wenn der gewissenskonflikt nicht wäre... 

bei der duro hab ich keine finanziell begründenten hemmungen auch mal am innenleben hand an zu legen und notfalls auch mechanisch was zu optimieren (shimbohrungen etc. pp) was ich bei der lyrik nie machen müsste auch wenn ich da sehr gut wüsste wie es zu tun wäre. 

beim suchen im forum hat ein user empfohlen, in die castings etwas öl zu kippen um die schmierung und das ansprechverhalten zu verbessern. Ich weiss nicht, was SR für ein öl reinmacht, wie viel etc. pp. Aber ich würde an der stelle mal so 6-7ml 15w reinkippen, sofern da nix drin ist


----------



## Tilo (13. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> würdet ihr ne durolux in das ransom einbauen? hab mich immer noch nicht 100% für die lyrik entschieden und alles was man über die durolux liest ist durchaus gut, zudem 2cm mehr federweg mit stufenloser absenkung auf knopfdruck und das gewicht liegt m.w. nach auch um die 2300g.... bin etwas ratlos



...........was spricht gegen Suntour?
Eigentlich hast du die Gabelwahl schon selbst beantwortet.

cu
Tilo


----------



## sharky (13. Februar 2009)

Tilo schrieb:


> ...........was spricht gegen Suntour?
> Eigentlich hast du die Gabelwahl schon selbst beantwortet.



 rein emotionale dinge  

und die noch nicht ganz geklärte performance der duro


----------



## Tilo (13. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> rein emotionale dinge
> 
> und die noch nicht ganz geklärte performance der duro



....Emotional erregen tut mich auch keine Rock Shox.
Dann eher die Suntour da ich noch keine hatte.

cu
Tilo


----------



## sharky (13. Februar 2009)

es sind eher die negativemotionen die SR hervorruft als die emotionen die ne RS in der tat nicht unbedingt auslösen kann


----------



## Ransom racer (13. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> würdet ihr ne durolux in das ransom einbauen? hab mich immer noch nicht 100% für die lyrik entschieden und alles was man über die durolux liest ist durchaus gut, zudem 2cm mehr federweg mit stufenloser absenkung auf knopfdruck und das gewicht liegt m.w. nach auch um die 2300g.... bin etwas ratlos



Fox Talas 36 RC2


----------



## Börner1982 (13. Februar 2009)

Sorry, 


nichts gegen die FOX, aber die DUROLUX ist einfach nur überzeugend!!!


----------



## sharky (14. Februar 2009)

ich fahr keine fox und das soll auch so bleiben. außerdem kauf ich mir für den preisunterschied zwischen der 36 und der duro lieber noch ein kpl hardtail als ergänzung 

hatte gestern ein längeres, aufschlussreiches telefonat und werd mir die duro mit ner getunten zugstufenkartusche holen, so dass das von axalp genannte problem mit dem verstellbereich kein thema mehr ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mozart-only (14. Februar 2009)

Sehr Interressant ich hoffe du haltest uns am laufenden sharky.
Wäre mehr als eine Option 

Fahre jetzt eine Lyrik Coil U-Turn.. Top Funktion aber 2,6kg
Eine gebrauchte Fox 36 RC liegt schon bereit ist aber trotz aller angaben auch 2,45 kg schwer.

Will nicht Mißverstanden werden auch mein Motto: Funktion vor Gewicht

Trotzdem wäre es schön beides zu errreichen.


----------



## sharky (14. Februar 2009)

na also nen gewichtsrekord wirst mit ner duro auch nicht schlagen, sie dürfte um die 2300g rauskommen vermute ich mal, die ungekürzte 1.5 version wiegt zwischen 2350 und 2400g das gibt sich nicht viel vom gewicht. aber vom preis eben


----------



## ransomrider (14. Februar 2009)

Die 1.5" der Duro wiegt 2550  und die 11/8" 2650 gramm, wurde hier von SR Suntour so anggeben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=366651


----------



## Tilo (14. Februar 2009)

1.5 ist kein Thema, passt nicht ins Ransom.

cu
Tilo


----------



## sharky (14. Februar 2009)

@ransomrider
wieso soll denn die 1 1/8" satte 100g mehr wieden als die 1 1/2"?
ist mir nicht ganz erklärbar

habe von gocycle das nachgewogene gewicht der 1 1/2" mit 2405g bekommen und surtre hat sie in seinem fotoalbum ebenfalls drin und gewogen mit 2348, allerdings etwas getunt

wir werden sehen, ich bekomm nächste woche ne tauglichkeitsinfo des qloc und entscheid mich dann, welche ich nehme und lege sie daheim auf die waage


----------



## Ransom racer (14. Februar 2009)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Sehr Interressant ich hoffe du haltest uns am laufenden sharky.
> Wäre mehr als eine Option
> 
> Fahre jetzt eine Lyrik Coil U-Turn.. Top Funktion aber 2,6kg
> ...



ich glaube meine fox talas 36 rc2 wiegt um die 2,3kg (2007 modell).bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher!! 
funktion bis jetzt top!
Mozart welches modell hast du?
optisch gefällt mir die duro sehr gut, bin auf weitere beiträge bezüglich funktion und haltbarkeit gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mozart-only (14. Februar 2009)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> ich glaube meine fox talas 36 rc2 wiegt um die 2,3kg (2007 modell).bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher!!
> funktion bis jetzt top!
> Mozart welches modell hast du?
> optisch gefällt mir die duro sehr gut, bin auf weitere beiträge bezüglich funktion und haltbarkeit gespannt.



Hab auch die 2007 RC2, verwundert hat mich das Gewicht schon,
da die Gable auch in den Tests um die 2350g angegeben ist. 
Sind eben 150g mehr als üblich?


----------



## Surtre (14. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> @ransomrider
> wieso soll denn die 1 1/8" satte 100g mehr wieden als die 1 1/2"?
> ist mir nicht ganz erklärbar



Die 1 1/8" Durolux hat einen Stahlschaft.


----------



## sharky (14. Februar 2009)

Surtre schrieb:


> Die 1 1/8" Durolux hat einen Stahlschaft.



das ist richtig, aber 100g mehr bei kleinerem durchmesser aufgrund des stahlschafts sind ein wort. wir werden sehen, wie viel sie wiegt, wenn ich meine hab...


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (15. Februar 2009)

@Sharky,

könntest du mir sagen was der orginal Laufradsatz vom Ransom 40 wiegt..??

(Alexrims sx 44)

Danke schön..


----------



## sharky (15. Februar 2009)

2050g incl. felgenband


----------



## UFO-DS (15. Februar 2009)

hallo leute,

z.zt. fahre ich noch die '07er fox talas 36 rc an meinem ransom und bin mit der gabel ansich ziemlich zufrieden... 
allerdings hab ich mich nun doch zu einer '08er magura wotan durchringen können.

1.hat jemand schonmal eine wotan an seinem ransom gefahren? erfahrungen?
2.wo bringe ich sinnvoll die ganzen remote hebel unter (in summe 3)? vorschläge?

gruss aus moers,
mark


----------



## sharky (15. Februar 2009)

UFO-DS schrieb:


> 2.wo bringe ich sinnvoll die ganzen remote hebel unter (in summe 3)? vorschläge?



 das war für mich das ko.kriterium für die wotan. und stell dir vor du hättest noch ne fernbedienbare sattelstütze, dann hätte der begriff "cockpit" wirklich seine berechtigung 
da hilft nur ein 700mm lenker und einen hebel oben, den anderen unten anbringen, der equalizer hebel kommt denen der wotan ja nicht ins gehege


----------



## UFO-DS (15. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> das war für mich das ko.kriterium für die wotan. und stell dir vor du hättest noch ne fernbedienbare sattelstütze, dann hätte der begriff "cockpit" wirklich seine berechtigung
> da hilft nur ein 700mm lenker und einen hebel oben, den anderen unten anbringen, der equalizer hebel kommt denen der wotan ja nicht ins gehege



ich muß zugeben, dass ich bezüglich des hebel-wirr-warrs vielleicht etwas vorschnell gehandelt hab, aber die fahrwerksverstellung via remote hat meiner meinung einfach zuuuu viele vorteile...

wenn ich mich bei meiner fox über den lenker lehne um selbige abzusenken, komme ich immer aus dem tritt.

gab es nicht mal so optionale tachohalter von sigma oder so?(ähnlich wie DIESER oder JENER) da könnte man die hebel doch auch dran schrauben, oder..?


----------



## sharky (15. Februar 2009)

mach dir doch nen triathlonaufsatz drauf da kannst auf die brücke und griffstummel jede menge hebel schrauben  das erinnert mich irgendwie an nen porsche cayenne mit den hebel zur einzelradverstellung in der mitte, so in etwa isses ja auch bei dir


----------



## UFO-DS (15. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> mach dir doch nen triathlonaufsatz drauf da kannst auf die brücke und griffstummel jede menge hebel schrauben  das erinnert mich irgendwie an nen porsche cayenne mit den hebel zur einzelradverstellung in der mitte, so in etwa isses ja auch bei dir



nur das der porsche weniger dampf hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (15. Februar 2009)

Das ist, was ich immer befürchtet habe! Unzählige Hebel und Kabel am Lenker, die man in der Regel dann doch nicht benutzt. Die Absenkung meiner Talas habe ich in 3 Jahren ungefähr so oft benutzt, wie ich Finger an den Händen habe und bin trotzdem überall hoch gekommen. Selbst den Equalizer fahre ich fast nur im Full-Mode. Allerdings würde ich auf die absenkbare Sattelstütze als letztes verzichten wollen und da am ehesten zu ´ner Remote Version greifen, wenn die irgendwann mal erneuert wird.

Klar würde man mit Remote-Hebeln das eine oder andere Feature vielleicht mehr nutzen, aber wirklich so oft, dass das so ein Wirrwarr am Lenker rechtfertigt?!?


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

habe noch ein paar fragen in bezug auf eín Ransom 40...

Ist die Kurbel (Truvativ 3.1) gut im vergleich zum XT-Kurbel..?

Was ist mit den X-5 shifter im vergleich zum XT..?

habe wie gesagt die möglichkeit das Rad für 2000,- zu kaufen und hatte mir überlegt den Händler vorzuschlagen das er die Kurbel und den Umwerfer auf XT umrüstet eventuell sogar noch die Schalthebeln..!

Bremsen sind MMN ok oder...??

Laufräder (Crossmax SX) und eine andere Gabel (36 Talas oder Van) würde ich dann selber irgendwann tauschen...!!


----------



## UFO-DS (15. Februar 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Das ist, was ich immer befürchtet habe! Unzählige Hebel und Kabel am Lenker, die man in der Regel dann doch nicht benutzt. Die Absenkung meiner Talas habe ich in 3 Jahren ungefähr so oft benutzt, wie ich Finger an den Händen habe und bin trotzdem überall hoch gekommen. Selbst den Equalizer fahre ich fast nur im Full-Mode. Allerdings würde ich auf die absenkbare Sattelstütze als letztes verzichten wollen und da am ehesten zu ´ner Remote Version greifen, wenn die irgendwann mal erneuert wird.
> 
> Klar würde man mit Remote-Hebeln das eine oder andere Feature vielleicht mehr nutzen, aber wirklich so oft, dass das so ein Wirrwarr am Lenker rechtfertigt?!?



mit der '06er talas habe ich den federweg fast nie verstellt, da mir der aufwand der gefühlten 100 "clicks" zu viel war. 
mit der '07er  talas nehme ich das ganze bergauf und bei diversen singletrails schon öfter in anspruch.

der grund dafür liegt wohl darin, dass meine kollegen biketechnisch eher so im cc / race segment fahren. 
da empfinde ich das schon als einen enormen unterschied, wenn ich statt 160/165mm, 120/100mm fahre. 

wenn ich das ganze dann auch noch ohne großen aufwand vom lenker aus verstellen kann, ist es für mich zumindest ein echter gewinn.
das die übersichtligkeit am lenker darunter leidet, sehe ich natürlich auch ein, aber das nehme ich in kauf, da mir die funktion wichtiger ist.

was die sattelstütze angeht: welche fährst du und wie weit ist sie absenkbar?


----------



## Deichfräse (15. Februar 2009)

Grundsätzlich hast du da ja, wie gesagt, recht. Ich fahre selbst auch von Tour über Marathon bis in die 160mm-Klasse und könnte auch ganz gut auf die Absenkungen verzichten - bei ´ner guten Geometrie vom Bike sicher kein Problem. Nur hast du eben überall am Bike die Kabel und den Lenker total voll und das würde mich schon ein wenig stören.
Denke, da hat jeder so seine eigene Philosophie.

Ich habe die CrankBrothers Joplin. Die läßt sich um 75mm absenken.
...und hoffe auf die neue von Syntace. Hab´ schon erste Bilder von der und denke, dass Jo Klieber sich technisch da etwas wirklich interessantes einfallen lassen hat. Die wird dann zwangsläufig auch ´nen Remote haben, wobei ich das an der Stütze für wirklich sinnvoll erachte.

Übrigens, nur mal so zum Spaß:
Während ich nach dem Uphill erst Gabel, Dämpfer und Sattelstütze in korrekte position bringen muss, gehen mir auch einige Meter Spaß verloren - schlimmstenfalls bin ich mit dem Hirn nicht auf dem Trail sondern an den Hebeln und schlußendlich neben der Spur... ;-)


----------



## Deichfräse (15. Februar 2009)

@Feuerwehr
Wenn er dir das für den Preis auf XT umrüstet, würde ich es machen. Fragen kostet nix!


----------



## sharky (15. Februar 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Ist die Kurbel (Truvativ 3.1) gut im vergleich zum XT-Kurbel..?


naja, die schaltperformance geht schon in ordnung, das gewicht sind ca. 130g mehr als die XT. die firex funktioniert auf alle fälle, auch wenn die XT nen tick präziser und eben vor allem leichter ist



> Was ist mit den X-5 shifter im vergleich zum XT..?


 wie LX zu XT etwa. durchaus ausreichend und grad bei den shiftern ist es viel geschmacksache ob man es weich oder hart mag. sie werden auf jeden fall die kette da hin wuchten wo sie hin soll



> habe wie gesagt die möglichkeit das Rad für 2000,- zu kaufen und hatte mir überlegt den Händler vorzuschlagen das er die Kurbel und den Umwerfer auf XT umrüstet eventuell sogar noch die Schalthebeln..!


 kommt drauf an was du dir von versprichst. wenn es ums gewicht geht, auf jeden fall, wenn es um die performance geht ist es eher fraglich ob sich der mehrpreis lohnt



> Bremsen sind MMN ok oder...??


 das wäre bei mir wiederum was, das ich tauschen würde



> Laufräder (Crossmax SX) und eine andere Gabel (36 Talas oder Van) würde ich dann selber irgendwann tauschen...!!


 die laufräder würd ich an deiner stelle lassen, so schlecht sind die nicht, das gewicht geht völlig in ordnung da wirst ohne viel geld hin zu legen nicht viel leichteres bekommen. und naben sind verschleißteile (nach ner weile), die felgen sind IMHO robust genug



@deichfräse
kann dir mit den ganzen verstellhebeln nur zustimmen. hab mir aber eben aufgrund der ganzen kabel und hebel eine nicht-fernbedienbare absenkbare sattelstütze gekauft, wobei ich bei dem feature im gegensatz zu den ganzen spielereien an der gabel noch am ehesten nen sinn sehe


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (15. Februar 2009)

Der Tausch auf XT sollte dann natürlich der Händler übernehmen...!!

Sitze halt in der zwickmühle...habe wie schonmal erwähnt die Wahl zwischen 2 Super Bikes und kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden..

Selber wollte ich dann irgendwann (wenn das Geld wieder reicht) ein Satz Laufräder zulegen sowie eine andere Gabel..!!

I


----------



## sharky (15. Februar 2009)

was hast gegen die laufräder? bei der gabel kann ich es ja noch nachvollziehen.


----------



## UFO-DS (15. Februar 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hast du da ja, wie gesagt, recht. Ich fahre selbst auch von Tour über Marathon bis in die 160mm-Klasse und könnte auch ganz gut auf die Absenkungen verzichten - bei ´ner guten Geometrie vom Bike sicher kein Problem. Nur hast du eben überall am Bike die Kabel und den Lenker total voll und das würde mich schon ein wenig stören.
> Denke, da hat jeder so seine eigene Philosophie.
> 
> Ich habe die CrankBrothers Joplin. Die läßt sich um 75mm absenken.
> ...



da hast du natürlich recht. jeder hat seine eigenen vorstellungen und vorlieben.
die ganzen hebel finde ich ja auch nicht wirklich toll und ich glaube den albert select hebel kann man auch weg lassen und das dann an der gabel verstellen. 
somit wären dann _nur_ noch 2 hebel an lenker...

was ich jetzt aber nicht so ganz verstehe, ist der vorteil einer um 75mm verstellbaren sattelstütze. 
bei mir ist der unterschied zwischen uphill und ich nenne es jetzt mal "_downhill_", von der auszugslänge der stütze betrachtet ca 160mm 
(und das auch nur, weil ich sonst an den dämpfer stoße. sonst wären es mehr.)

hab ich das prinzip jetzt nicht verstanden oder mache ich was falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (16. Februar 2009)

@ufo
es geht nicht nur um den verstellbereich sondern vor allem um die tatsache, dass man die sattelstütze per knopfdruck oder zug am hebel einfach verstellen kann, ohne am schnellspanner rumhantieren zu müssen und ohne sich die sattelstütze dabei zu zerkratzen. 75mm sind in der tat sehr wenig, die neueren modelle haben auch um die 100mm aufwärts, die i900 hat 125mm und die neue von syntace wird 200mm haben.


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (16. Februar 2009)

Die Laufräder sind schon ok...habe nur an Gewicht gedacht..!!

Nutze das Bike überwiegend für Wald und Wiese...Bikepark oder Freeride ist eher selten..

Fahre eher Touren wo es auch ordentlich bergauf geht...

Also vielleicht nicht ganz den Zweck entsprechend...

Aber ich glaube das man es dafür auch nutzen kann..


----------



## sharky (16. Februar 2009)

dann machen wegen maximal 200g gewichtsvorteile die laufrÃ¤der an sich am wenigsten sinn zu tauschen, fÃ¼r nen anstÃ¤ndig haltbaren leichten LRS legst mal freiweg 400â¬ auf den tisch die du sicher gewichtsvorteilsbringender einsetzen kannst

und ja, fÃ¼r deinen einsatzzweck ist das bike ursprÃ¼nglich wirklich nicht gedacht


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (16. Februar 2009)

Das hab ich mir gedacht das dieses Bike hart ran genommen werden will..

Das bei mir eher schongang anliegt und das Bike wahrscheinlich unterfordert ist ist mir klar..

Es sieht aber Hammeregeil aus und für ein Flachland biker wie mich müßte mann nur ein wenig Gewicht am Bike verlieren und schon hat mann MMN ein super All Mountain/Spaß Bike..


----------



## Jussi (16. Februar 2009)

Am besten würdest ein von letztem Jahr nehmen und das aus Carbon diese sind noch etwas leichter!


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (16. Februar 2009)

habe ein angebot für ein 2008 ransom 40...

wird wohl so gegen 16 kg wiegen....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datonate (16. Februar 2009)

Morschen zusammen,

könntet ihr mir bitte einen gefallen tun? An meinem Rahmen ist ne 08er Shimano-Hollowtech Kurbel verbaut. Für die kommende Parksasison soll ne neue KeFü dran.

Meine Frage hier ist, sofern ihr Hollowtech verbaut habt, habt ihr auf einer der beiden Seiten zwischen dem Rahmen und den Tretlagermanschetten einen Spacer?

Wenn nicht würde das ja bedeuten, dass der Dorn ca. 2-3mm kürzer auf grund der KeFü Platte wird. 

Händler meinte, dass es dann ggf. Schwierigkeiten bei der Befestigung der Kurbel geben könnte. Ist dem so?

Meiner Meinung nach machen die 2mm Versatz nichts. Umerwerfer wird versetzt und gut ist. Aber beim Carbonrahmen ist`s eben sone Sache mit den Kräften 

Könntet ihr da mal bitte bei euch schauen?


----------



## Deichfräse (16. Februar 2009)

@UFO
Deswegen warte ich ja sehnsüchtigst auf die neue Syntace, weil dann macht´s richtig Sinn.
Aber damals gab´s halt nur die Maverick bzw. Joplin.

@Datonate
Bei mir ist auf der rechten Kurbelseite XT HT II ein Spacer verbaut, 2 mm hat der mindestens. Sollte also passen.


----------



## Datonate (16. Februar 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> @Datonate
> Bei mir ist auf der rechten Kurbelseite XT HT II ein Spacer verbaut, 2 mm hat der mindestens. Sollte also passen.




Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich, warum bei mir kein Spacer verbaut ist?!

--> wenn keiner verbaut ist, macht das was?!


----------



## Deichfräse (16. Februar 2009)

Ok, bei mir ist es ja auch ´ne 06-er XT-Kurbel. 
Wie wäre es mit einer Kettenführung, die du an den ISCG-Aufnahmen montierst? Dann sollte das Problem entfallen.


----------



## Datonate (16. Februar 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Ok, bei mir ist es ja auch ´ne 06-er XT-Kurbel.
> Wie wäre es mit einer Kettenführung, die du an den ISCG-Aufnahmen montierst? Dann sollte das Problem entfallen.



Jaja, es kommt die e.13 DRS dran. Nur hat das Ransom eine normale ISCG Aufnahme. Und die Kettenführungen werden mM nach nicht nur an die ISCG Aufnahme montiert sondern immer noch zwischen das Tretlager geklemmt. So ist es zumindest bei der DRS ISCG. Die schraub ich da fest aber klemmt zusätzlich noch zwischen dem Tretlager. Demnach kommt das ganze Dingens die 2-3mm nach außen... .

mfg Dato


----------



## UFO-DS (16. Februar 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> @UFO
> Deswegen warte ich ja sehnsüchtigst auf die neue Syntace, weil dann macht´s richtig Sinn.
> Aber damals gab´s halt nur die Maverick bzw. Joplin...



mit der syntace macht's unbestritten sinn, keine frage.
gibts denn schon ein paar konkrete eckdaten von der stütze?


----------



## Ransom30 (16. Februar 2009)

Datonate schrieb:


> Morschen zusammen,
> 
> könntet ihr mir bitte einen gefallen tun? An meinem Rahmen ist ne 08er Shimano-Hollowtech Kurbel verbaut. Für die kommende Parksasison soll ne neue KeFü dran.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Kurbel richtig verbaut worden ist, muß auf der rechten Seite ein Spacer mit 2,5mm verbaut sein.

@Datonate: kannst die Kettenführung beruhigt montieren, wird schon passen.


----------



## Datonate (16. Februar 2009)

Ransom30 schrieb:


> Wenn die Kurbel richtig verbaut worden ist, muß auf der rechten Seite ein Spacer mit 2,5mm verbaut sein.
> 
> @Datonate: kannst die Kettenführung beruhigt montieren, wird schon passen.



Supi, dann ran dat dingens


----------



## Undertaker73 (17. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute!
Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel Gewicht ich mit einer SLX-Kurbel im Vergleich zu meiner Ransom 40 `08 ( Truvativ Firex ) Kurbel spare?
Lohnt sich der Aufwand des Umbaus überhaupt??


----------



## sharky (17. Februar 2009)

Die firex wiegt 980g, das gewicht der SLX musst nachschauen, gibt sich aber meines wissens nur was im bereich von etwa 50g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (17. Februar 2009)

Shimano SLX FC-M660 Kurbelgarnitur 44-32-22
ca. 900 Gramm (175mm inkl. Lagerschalen)


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wie sieht es mit der Performanc eine Marzocchi 55 R aus...(Ransom 40 2008)

Kann man mit der Gabel klettern ohne die Nerven zu verlieren...(Wipp,Wipp,Wipp...)

Das Gewicht ist erst mal nebensache...


----------



## sharky (17. Februar 2009)

@feuerwehr
möchtest du nun zu jedem einzelnen teil an deinem bike eine detaillierte und dennoch vom nutzer subjektive rückmeldung? ich / wir haben dir auf den letzten seiten dieses threads doch schon sehr viele hinweise gegeben, wenn du den thread mal von vorne bis hinten durchliest dann findest du noch viel mehr tipps und bewertungen der einzelnen teile und die forensuche gibt auch einiges über die jeweiligen komponenten her. Hier jedes teil separat und vor allem schluckweise durchzukauen macht IMHO keinen sinn, zumal u.a. von mir schon mehrfach benannt wurde, was sich am ehesten zu tauschen lohnt, aber da bist du (bspw. laufräder) auch sehr beratungsresistent


----------



## Jussi (17. Februar 2009)

Er will sich eben sicher sein.....

Nicht böss gemeint!!!!
Aber kaufen, kaufen, masch, marsch......


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (17. Februar 2009)

das stimmt nicht...die Laufräder hab ich schon gestrichen...!!

Ich hänge halt zwischen den Slayer sxc 70 und das ransom 40 und ich suche halt das beste raus...

Tut mir leid wenn es nervt...!!!


----------



## sharky (17. Februar 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> Er will sich eben sicher sein.....



das kann ich gut verstehen aber man muss nicht jedes teil 3x durckauen
und wenn man die wahl zw zwei bikes hat, wieso nicht gleich sagen wie es ist und wir schauen über die beiden einfach drüber das ist doch einfacher als im blindflug teile zu bewerten


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (17. Februar 2009)

Habe die Daten mal kopiert...

das Ransom kennt ihr ja besser als ich...

ROCKY MOUNTAIN SXC 70 2008

Rahmen: FORMtm 7005 Aluminium + Carbon Fiber seatstay
Gabel:Fox 36 Talas II R 100+130+160mm
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 4,0
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit
Vorbau: Race Face Deus 31,8 mm
Lenker: Race Face Atlas Riser 31,8 mm
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 7
Bremshebel: Avid juicy 7
Schalthebel: Sram 9.0 Triggers
Schaltung Hi/Vo: Sram X9/Shimano LX
Kurbel & Kettenblätter: Race Face Atlas X-Type
Innenlager: Race Face Atlas X-Type
Pedale: Crankbrothers Candy
Naben Hi/Vo: Shimano XT/RMB 20mm Carbon
Kassette: Sram 970
Kette: Sram PC971
Speichen: DT Competition
Felgen: Mavic XM317
Reifen Hi/Vo: WTB Prowler XT/SS 2,3
Sattelstütze: Race Face Deus
Sattel: WTB Pure V Race

Scott Ransom 40

Rahmen: Scott Ransom Concept
hydraform monocoque and
custom butted 6061 AL frame
IDS interchangeable Dropout
ISCG / 165mm rear travel

Gabel: Marzocchi 55 R
160mm travel / Coil spring
air preload / reb. Adj.
20mm WLF QR Axle
Dämpfer (hinten):Scott Equalizer TC
LO-TC-AT / Traction mode
IRV intelligent rebound valve
Power stabilizer on-off
reb. Adj. / remote control

Steuersatz: FSA Nr.9 / 1 1/8"" / alloy cups
semi integrated 44/50mm

Schaltwerk (hinten): SRAM X-9 long cage
27 Speed

Umwerfer (vorne): Shimano Deore FD-M530 / 31.8mm

Schalthebel: SRAM X-5 Trigger

Bremshebel: Avid Juicy 3.5

Bremsen:Avid Juicy 3.5
203/F and 185/R mm Rotor

Kurbel: Truvativ Firex 3.1
Giga X Pipe
44Ax32x22 T

Tretlager: Truvativ GXP / shell 73mm

Lenker: Scott EC pro 7075 Alloy
26mm rise / 670mm / OS 31.8mm

Vorbau: Scott EC
4 bolt / 6° angle

Pedale: Shimano PD-M424
Clipless pedal

Sattelstütze: Scott RC 03-60 / 34.9mm

Sattel: Scott EC / 7mm CROM rails
soft Tail protection

Vorderradnabe (vorne): Scott EC pro / 20mm thru axle

Hinterradnabe (hinten): Shimano FH-M525 Disc

Kette: Shimano CN-HG53

Kassette: Shimano CS-HG50-9

Speichen: DT Swiss Champion Black 1.8mm

Felgen: Alex SX-44 Disc 32H
28mm wide / eyelets

Bereifung: Scott Stroke 2
26 x 2.4 / 60TPI Kevlar Bead
dual compound 60a / 50a 

Beide Bikes sollen gleich viel kosten ( 2000,-)...


----------



## sharky (17. Februar 2009)

rein von den nackten daten ohne rahmen würd ich dann zum RM tendieren
hat nun mal die besseren teile dran, vor allem gabel und bremse. rest ist sch... egal
fragt sich nur was es kostet


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (17. Februar 2009)

Kosten sollen beide Bikes 2000,- Euro

wobei das RM ein Vorführer ist und das Ransom neu

Jetzt weißt du warum ich überlege...!!

Das Ransom bin ich probe gefahren und das RM halt in der 30 ausführung...!!

Der Equalizer ist ja erste Sahne....beim RM war es halt eine sxc 30 und kein sxc 70...!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (18. Februar 2009)

ist das RM so runtergeritten dass du zweifelst? solltest den händler dazu bringen es dir als neu- / testrad zu verkaufen dann hast eh deine 2 jahre gewährleistung


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (18. Februar 2009)

Hi Sharky,

das RM ist laut Aussage vom Händler ein Vorführer in Neuwertiger Zustand...(Mit Garantie)

Das Problem ist das der Händler in Darmstadt ist und ich das Bike ungesehen kaufen müßte, 

ähnlich wie beim Versender...!!!

Das Ransom bin ich hier in Hamburg direkt probe gefahren und könnte somit bei eventuelle 

probleme sofort zum Händler hin.

So langsam zweifel ich ob diese klasse überhaupt noch sinn macht...

Möchte halt ein ideales Allround Bike...Klettern,Abfahrt,Arbeitsweg und Eisdiele...


----------



## Steven Z (19. Februar 2009)

Trek y 22 schrieb:


> @ Steven Z
> Mein Saunakumpel ist Scott - Händler, hab im vergangenen Jahr dort 2 Ransom Alu Modelle mit gleichem Bruch überm Tretlager gesehen, beide wurden ohne Murren von Scott ersetzt.


 
@Trek y
kannst Du deinen Saunakumpel mal fragen, ob das eine bekannte Schwachstelle der Alu-Ransoms ist. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass hier eine konstruktive Schwachstelle vorliegt da man ja recht häufig von diesem Bruch hört und das bei Bikes die keine 2 Jahre alt sind. Vielleicht habe ich dann ein besseres Argument Scott gegenüber mir auf Kulanz-Basis was anzubieten. Bisher hat Scott meine Anfragen abgelehnt weil ich Zweitbesitzer bin und auch keine Rechnung habe. (Ich weiß dass das dämlich ist aber ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegange, dass der Verkäufer eine Rechnung hat und da ich die Auktion erst kurz vor Schluss gesehen habe, hatte ich keine Zeit mehr nachzufragen)


----------



## Undertaker73 (19. Februar 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Hi Sharky,
> 
> das RM ist laut Aussage vom Händler ein Vorführer in Neuwertiger Zustand...(Mit Garantie)
> 
> ...



Nimm auf jeden Fall das Ransom oder schau dich mal nach dem neuen Genius um!!
Die Dämpferperformance bei Scott sucht seinesgleichen!!
Der Lockoutmodus lässt das Bike nach vorne schnellen!!
Nimm den Händler bei dir um die Ecke und keinen Versendermist.
Bei Garantiefällen immer praktischer wenn du einen Ansprechpartner hast!!


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (19. Februar 2009)

@Undertaker..

Hi, wie kommst du so klettermäßig mit dein 40er zurecht...???

Glaub der Grund weswegen ich so lange zögere ist das hohe Gewicht und die Gabelleistung (man hört ja nicht viel gutes hier im Forum)

Ansonsten ist das Ransom echt der Hammer.....!!!


----------



## niTTro (20. Februar 2009)

muss ich nach einem bruch eigentlich hinnehmen das ich jetzt einen zweifarbigen rahmen hab ???? sprich am schwarzen bike eine antrahzitfarbe schwinge ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (20. Februar 2009)

niTTro schrieb:


> muss ich nach einem bruch eigentlich hinnehmen das ich jetzt einen zweifarbigen rahmen hab ???? sprich am schwarzen bike eine antrahzitfarbe schwinge ???



ja da sieht es schlecht für dich aus, die meisten hersteller behalten sich einen "adäquaten" ersatz vor, wenn du ein 3 jahre altes HT hast dann bekommst du ja auch das, was grade gebaut wird. die hersteller legen sich ja nicht von jedem modell zig teile auf lager


----------



## niTTro (20. Februar 2009)

schon klar das der hersteller das nicht mehr auf lager hat allerdings wird am auto ja auch nicht einfach eine anderstfarbene tür verbaut nur weil die farbe nicht mehr aktuell ist ... ?!


----------



## sharky (20. Februar 2009)

niTTro schrieb:


> schon klar das der hersteller das nicht mehr auf lager hat allerdings wird am auto ja auch nicht einfach eine anderstfarbene tür verbaut nur weil die farbe nicht mehr aktuell ist ... ?!



das kannst du so nicht vergleichen. die wechsel bei bikekomponenten sind ja deutlich schneller als bei PKW und dort haben die hersteller auch ne 10jahresnachlieferpflicht nach produktionsende was beim bike nicht so ist. stell dir vor, die bikehersteller müssten solche lager vorhalten, die bikepreise würden noch höher steigen als sie eh schon sind


----------



## Undertaker73 (20. Februar 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> @Undertaker..
> 
> Hi, wie kommst du so klettermäßig mit dein 40er zurecht...???
> 
> ...



Die Gabel ist vollkommen in Ordnung.
Das Problem ist natürlich dass du sie nicht verstellen kannst.
Wenn es richtig steil bergauf geht hast du schon manchmal das Problem dass das Bike vorne hochgeht,da muss man sich schon um einiges nach vorne beugen.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat die Lyrik U-Turn,ist schon was anderes. Aber wer schraubt bei seinem Uphill jedes mal die Gabel herunter????
160 mm sind 160 mm!!! Man sollte nicht immer so penibel sein!!
Desweiteren solltest du die Gabelrohre vor jedem Ausritt mit Brunox Gabeldeo einsprühen,das wirkt Wunder!


----------



## sharky (20. Februar 2009)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Desweiteren solltest du die Gabelrohre vor jedem Ausritt mit Brunox Gabeldeo einsprühen,das wirkt Wunder!



da scheiden sich ja die geister 

brunox - egal ob trubospray oder gabeldeo da in beiden fällen das selbe drin ist - sind keine schmieröle sondern waschen selbiges bzw fettpackungen aus den schmutzabstreifern raus. ich hab mich offen zugegeben auch jahrelang als ziemlich beratungsresisten erwiesen aber dann doch überzeugen lassen. ich hab mittlerweile ne spritze mit 15w gabelöl aufgezogen, dass ich eh zum servicen der gabel hab. das zeug schmier korrekt zumal es eh in den tauchrohren drin ist. abstreifgummis etwas anheben und gut. sorgt dafür dass die schmutzabstreifer wirklich geschmiert bleiben. ein liter gabelöl - OEM ware - kostet 15 und im moppedladen bekommt man es auch günstiger. unterm strich also sogar billiger als brunox


----------



## Tilo (21. Februar 2009)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist vollkommen in Ordnung.
> Das Problem ist natürlich dass du sie nicht verstellen kannst.
> Wenn es richtig steil bergauf geht hast du schon manchmal das Problem dass das Bike vorne hochgeht,da muss man sich schon um einiges nach vorne beugen.
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat die Lyrik U-Turn,ist schon was anderes. Aber wer schraubt bei seinem Uphill jedes mal die Gabel herunter????
> 160 mm sind 160 mm!!! Man sollte nicht immer so penibel sein!!



Moin!

Dafür hat das Ransom den Traction Mode, damit der Hinterbau bei steilen Auffahrten durch die Schwerpunktverlagerung, nicht einsackt (wie bei 4-Gelenkern üblich ).
In den meisten Fällen ist eben durch den Traction Modus *nicht nötig* die Gabel abzusenken.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (23. Februar 2009)

Gibt es unterschiede (bis auf die Lackierung) zwischen ein Ransom 40 aus 2008 und 2009...??


----------



## Toni Montana (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe mal eine Frage für meinen Kollegen der fährt einen 
Scott Ransom 20 von 2007

Ich wollte mal fragen wie die Felgen und die Kurbel vom Rad sind.
Sollte man die Austauschen oder so lassen.

Der wollte nämlich sein Rad ein bisschen aufpimpen!!
Oder sollte man was anderes an dem Rad verändern.

MfG
Toni


----------



## sharky (23. Februar 2009)

dazu wurde auf den letzten seiten dieses threads schon jede menge geschrieben
lesen bildet eben doch 

was stört ihn an den teilen? was will er pimpen? gewicht? funktion? optik? wie soll man denn änderungsratschläge geben, wenn man nicht mal weiss, worauf es den leuten ankommt?


@feuerwehr
nein! noch fragen zur lackqualität?


----------



## Toni Montana (23. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> dazu wurde auf den letzten seiten dieses threads schon jede menge geschrieben
> lesen bildet eben doch
> 
> was stört ihn an den teilen? was will er pimpen? gewicht? funktion? optik? wie soll man denn änderungsratschläge geben, wenn man nicht mal weiss, worauf es den leuten ankommt?



Hauptsächlich Funktion und Gewicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (24. Februar 2009)

Toni Montana schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich Funktion und Gewicht!!



wurde auf den vorigen seiten ausgiebig diskutiert da feuerwehrHH die selben fragen hatte


----------



## Toni Montana (24. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> wurde auf den vorigen seiten ausgiebig diskutiert da feuerwehrHH die selben fragen hatte



Ich habe mich da jetzt ein bisschen durchgearbeitet!!
Ist das Tretlager und die Felgen vom Ransom 40 dieselben wie beim Ransom20?


----------



## Tilo (24. Februar 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Gibt es unterschiede (bis auf die Lackierung) zwischen ein Ransom 40 aus 2008 und 2009...??



Moin!

Sowohl das Ransom 40 als auch das Limited gibt es nicht mehr in 2009.
Modelle 2009 sind:
10er
20er
30er 

cu
Tilo


----------



## Tilo (24. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> @feuerwehr
> nein! noch fragen zur lackqualität?



1. wie erwähnt, gibt es 2009 kein Ransom 40 mehr;
2. Es gibt Unterschiede zwischen dem 2009er Ransom 30 und dem 2008er Ransom 40.

cu
Tilo

PS: Sharky, jetzt tu doch die Leute nicht so schulmeistern. Da traut sich ja keiner mehr was zu sagen .


----------



## Tilo (24. Februar 2009)

Toni Montana schrieb:


> Ich habe mich da jetzt ein bisschen durchgearbeitet!!
> Ist das Tretlager und die Felgen vom Ransom 40 dieselben wie beim Ransom20?



Moin Toni!

2008er
Alex Felgen / SUN SOS Felgen
Firex 3.3 hat 3 Alukettenblätter / Firex 3.1 hat 2 x Stahl 1 x Alu

cu
Tilo


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (24. Februar 2009)

@Tilo,

welche unterschiede gibt es denn zwischen das 40 aus 2008 und das 30 aus 2009..??


----------



## Toni Montana (24. Februar 2009)

Tilo schrieb:


> Moin Toni!
> 
> 2008er
> Alex Felgen / SUN SOS Felgen
> ...




Ich meine das 2007er Ransom 20!!!
Sollte man die Teile austauschen???


----------



## sharky (24. Februar 2009)

Tilo schrieb:


> PS: Sharky, jetzt tu doch die Leute nicht so schulmeistern. Da traut sich ja keiner mehr was zu sagen .



´s geht net um schulmeistern aber wenn man anfängt bei jeder schraube zu fragen ob die denn das kann was sie soll frag ich mich eben irgendwann ob man denn gleich mit so nem bike anfangen sollte oder sich vielleicht dort erst mal was "Normales" holt und langsam in die materie reinkommt. etwas lesen hier hilft auch viel statt zu allem die "ist das teil gut" frage zu stellen. mal ist ja ok. aber teilweise 3x (laufräder, kurbel) und dazu permanentes ignorieren der geposteten antworten und lieber nochmal das selbe fragen... da muss man sich IMHO eben irgendwann die frage stellen, ob der geneigte käufer vielleicht nicht nen tick mit der kaufentscheidung überfordert sein könnte denn ein cc HT mit kpl shimano ist doch einfacher zu vergleichen als das ransom mit seinen vielen custom teilen dran. an den federungssetup will ich dann noch garent denken. ich fahr seit knapp 9 jahren fully und hab respekt vor dem hinterbau abstimmen an dem bike. ein newbie dürfte schnell an die grenze kommen


----------



## Tilo (24. Februar 2009)

Toni Montana schrieb:


> Ich meine das 2007er Ransom 20!!!
> Sollte man die Teile austauschen???



........runterfahren. Ein Austauch ist nicht nötig, die Teile funtionieren einwandfrei.

cu
Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Montana (24. Februar 2009)

Tilo schrieb:


> Moin Toni!
> 
> 2008er
> Alex Felgen / SUN SOS Felgen
> ...




Ich meine das 2007er Ransom 20!!!
Sollte man die Teile austauschen???


----------



## Tilo (24. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> ´s geht net um schulmeistern aber wenn man anfängt bei jeder schraube zu fragen ob die denn das kann was sie soll



, mach dich mal locker .

cu
Tilo


----------



## Tilo (24. Februar 2009)

Toni Montana schrieb:


> Ich meine das 2007er Ransom 20!!!
> Sollte man die Teile austauschen???



Erster .

cu
Tilo

PS: Guckst du eins drüber.


----------



## sharky (24. Februar 2009)

Tilo schrieb:


> , mach dich mal locker .
> 
> cu
> Tilo



das bin ich  bis zu dem zeitpunkt wo die selbe frage 3x hintereinander gestellt und jegliche antwort drauf geflissentlich ignoriert wird 

komm, schließ den laden zu, komm hier her aufn faschingsumzug, in 1,5h geht das vorglühen los!


----------



## Tilo (24. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> komm, schließ den laden zu, komm hier her aufn faschingsumzug, in 1,5h geht das vorglühen los!



 Helau.
Chefe gibt nich frei, der A.......

Viel Spass und einen schönen Tag
Tilo


----------



## sharky (24. Februar 2009)

Tilo schrieb:


> Helau.
> Chefe gibt nich frei, der A.......
> 
> Viel Spass und einen schönen Tag
> Tilo



meld dich krank. spätestens wenn du morgen völlig zerstört auftauchst glaubt er dir dass du nen (getränke)unfall hattest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilo (24. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> meld dich krank. spätestens wenn du morgen völlig zerstört auftauchst glaubt er dir dass du nen (getränke)unfall hattest



er liest mit .

cu
Tilo


----------



## sharky (24. Februar 2009)

Tilo schrieb:


> er liest mit .
> 
> cu
> Tilo



nicht mitlesen, mitkommen 

wieso teilt ihr euch den user, da weiss man ja nie, wer dran ist


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (24. Februar 2009)

@Tilo,

welche unterschiede gibt es denn zwischen das 40 aus 2008 und das 30 aus

2009..??..


----------



## Undertaker73 (24. Februar 2009)

Habe heute mein Ransom zu meinem Händler gebracht und dort zum Verkauf angeboten!
Werde das Ransom 40 wahrscheinlich gegen Cannondale Rize eintauschen!
Das Ransom ist einfach  monstermässig schwer und ein Gewichtstuning wie ich es mir vorstelle ist einfach zu teuer!
Mal sehen was ich für mein Bike nach einem Jahr noch bekomme.Bin schliesslich kaum gefahren. 
Kennt ihr jemanden der ein 40 èr Ransom kaufen möchte???


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (24. Februar 2009)

wow Undertaker,

hörte sich immer an als würde es nicht besseres geben als das Ransom...???

Wie kommst du so spontan dazu dein Bike zu verkaufen...???

Welche größe hat dein Bike und wieviel möchtest du noch dafür haben...??


----------



## sharky (25. Februar 2009)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Werde das Ransom 40 wahrscheinlich gegen Cannondale Rize eintauschen!
> Das Ransom ist einfach  monstermässig schwer und ein Gewichtstuning wie ich es mir vorstelle ist einfach zu teuer!



 welches zielgewicht hast du denn?


----------



## Undertaker73 (25. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> welches zielgewicht hast du denn?



16 Kg ist schon eine Hausnummer!
Mein altes Super V hatte gerade mal 12,5 Kg und war von 2000!!
Der Equalizer gibt dir durch seinen Lockout am Berg natürlich unheimlich Vortrieb.
Trotzdem ist es bei knackigen Kurzanstiegen hier bei uns im Bergischen echt schwer das Bike im Wald nach oben zu bewegen.
Das Alu-Ransom ist halt ein reines Enduro und hat mit All-Mountain nichts mehr zu tun.
Ein Carbonransom ist eine ganz andere Gewichtsklasse.
Ich bin mit dem Rad ansonsten absolut zufrieden,aber das Gewicht sollte schon 14,5 bis 15 Kg erreichen ohne das ich mich in finanzielle Nöte stürzen müsste wie z. B. eine andere Gabel u.s.w.!


----------



## Undertaker73 (25. Februar 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> wow Undertaker,
> 
> hörte sich immer an als würde es nicht besseres geben als das Ransom...???
> 
> ...



Es gibt auch nichts vergleichbares wie ein Ransom!!
Zumindest nicht in der Federungstechnologie.Ich kenne keinen Hersteller der im Moment so starke eigene Entwicklungen vorrantreibt und perfektioniert wie Scott!
Aber das Gewicht ist nun mal nicht mit einer Eigendiät wegzubekommen!
Die 16 Kg musst du den Berg hochtreten,egal ob du 90 oder 70 kg wiegst!
Mein Bike hat Grösse M


----------



## sharky (25. Februar 2009)

ich hab ein zielgewicht von 15kg, lande aber u.u. leicht drÃ¼ber. Allerdings tausche ich ja auch alles aus. aber wenn ich rechne, dass ich 1800â¬ fÃ¼rs bike gezahlt habe, die teile fast kpl verkauft hab und das neue gÃ¼nstig einkaufe lieg ich bei ca. 2500â¬. vielleicht auch etwas mehr. unter 3000â¬ auf alle fÃ¤lle. aber dafÃ¼r ist dann alles dran was das herz begehrt. und solange das gewicht gefederte und nicht rotierende masse ist, gehtâs ja noch und zum hÃ¶henmeter strampeln hab ich ja noch das trance x und das HT


----------



## Undertaker73 (25. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> ich hab ein zielgewicht von 15kg, lande aber u.u. leicht drüber. Allerdings tausche ich ja auch alles aus. aber wenn ich rechne, dass ich 1800 fürs bike gezahlt habe, die teile fast kpl verkauft hab und das neue günstig einkaufe lieg ich bei ca. 2500. vielleicht auch etwas mehr. unter 3000 auf alle fälle. aber dafür ist dann alles dran was das herz begehrt. und solange das gewicht gefederte und nicht rotierende masse ist, gehts ja noch und zum höhenmeter strampeln hab ich ja noch das trance x und das HT



Die ganze Austauscherei ist mir viel zu kompliziert,nur um auf 15 kg zu kommen!
Überlege mal bei einem Bike von 5000 DM!!!!!
Beim Neukauf eines Bikes bekommst du jetzt überall 20% unter Liste.
Das Rize 4 mit Lefty ist mit XT und SLX-Mix top ausgestattet! Avid Elixir-Bremsen u.s.w!
Das Bike kostet 2400 Euro ohne Fummelei und Grundsanierung!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (25. Februar 2009)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Die ganze Austauscherei ist mir viel zu kompliziert,nur um auf 15 kg zu kommen!
> Überlege mal bei einem Bike von 5000 DM!!!!!
> Beim Neukauf eines Bikes bekommst du jetzt überall 20% unter Liste.
> Das Rize 4 mit Lefty ist mit XT und SLX-Mix top ausgestattet! Avid Elixir-Bremsen u.s.w!
> Das Bike kostet 2400 Euro ohne Fummelei und Grundsanierung!!



das ist ne glaubensfrage denk ich. hab ja auch 25% bekommen und hätte mir den rahmen ja auch einzeln gekauft aber so war es billiger. und das schrauben, suchen, zusammenstellen macht ja auch spaß. baue eben nur custom räder und kauf quasi nie von der stange. aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (25. Februar 2009)

@Sharky....

 bist du eigentlich mit dein Trance zufrieden...???

Habe mir gestern ein Reign angeschaut....(war ganz überrascht..)

ist ja gar nicht übel...hihi


----------



## sharky (25. Februar 2009)

ja, bin sehr zufrieden. hinterbauabstimmen war zwar nicht einfach da ich das trance gewohnt war und das trance x doch ganz anders tut und auch keine plattform hat, aber von der funktion her wirklich klasse. und leicht. hab meins mit 12kg aufgebaut, geht aber auch für härtere einsätze in anderer konfiguration


----------



## Lucard77 (27. Februar 2009)

hello 

Bei so viel gerede von gewicht will ich jetzt auch wissen was mein 
ransom 40  wiegt. Habe auch kleine veränderungen gemacht kurbel, kassette, reifen. werde demnächst das gewicht hier veröffentlichen auch wenn niemanden interessiert.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Lucard77 (27. Februar 2009)

hi 
und schon gewogen ca.15 Kg fast genau.

gruß alex


----------



## sharky (27. Februar 2009)

Lucard77 schrieb:


> hi
> und schon gewogen ca.15 Kg fast genau.
> 
> gruß alex



das ist ziemlich gut! was hast du denn dran? tausch ja nahezu alles und kämpfe um die 15kg!


----------



## mindcrusher (27. Februar 2009)

mein ransom 40  von 2008 hat auch ca 15kg, das einzigste was ich getauscht hatte war die gabel, nicht wegen gewicht nur wegen der funktion, war ne 55r drin und jetzt ist es eine Fox 36 Talas R, dann noch die reifen, gegen Maxxis Advantage 2.4, als nächstes kommt noch eine hope tech M4 vorn und hinten dran und eine Hammerschmidt dazu, dann ist das radl fast perfekt.


----------



## Undertaker73 (27. Februar 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> das ist ziemlich gut! was hast du denn dran? tausch ja nahezu alles und kämpfe um die 15kg!



Würde mich auch interessieren!
15 Kg ist gerade noch an der Grenze um Touren zu fahren!
Vielleicht reicht es einfach eine SLX-Kurbel einzubauen sowie Nobby Nic 2.25èr draufzumachen!!
Ich glaube dünnere Reifen machen einiges!!


----------



## Deichfräse (28. Februar 2009)

Kommt ihr auf die ca. 15 kg rein rechnerisch oder fahrfertig auf die Waage gestellt?
Bei meinem 10-er ist es so, dass ich rein rechnerisch mit den Teilegewichten auf 13,669 kg komme. Fahrfertig auf die Waage gestellt zeigt diese dann 14,5 kg an.
Eigentlich kein schlechter Wert für das Bike und das Einsatzgebiet - dennoch gefällt mir der rechnerische Wert deutlich besser. 
Fährt sich allerdings nicht so gut ohne Luft in den Federungselementen und mit platten Reifen... ;-)

@Undertaker
Dünner als 2.25-er sollte es an einem Ransom aber nicht wirklich sein. Sieht nicht wirklich gut aus mit so schmalen Pellen und die Performance dürfte deutlich leiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mindcrusher (28. Februar 2009)

das gewicht ist fahrbereit mit luft usw, hab es auf die waage gestellt. werd mal bescheid sagen was es dann mit den neuen teilen wiegt, Hammerschmidt AM und Hope Tech M4.


----------



## Undertaker73 (28. Februar 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Kommt ihr auf die ca. 15 kg rein rechnerisch oder fahrfertig auf die Waage gestellt?
> Bei meinem 10-er ist es so, dass ich rein rechnerisch mit den Teilegewichten auf 13,669 kg komme. Fahrfertig auf die Waage gestellt zeigt diese dann 14,5 kg an.
> Eigentlich kein schlechter Wert für das Bike und das Einsatzgebiet - dennoch gefällt mir der rechnerische Wert deutlich besser.
> Fährt sich allerdings nicht so gut ohne Luft in den Federungselementen und mit platten Reifen... ;-)
> ...



Bevor ich mein 40 èr gekauft habe, hatte ich die Möglichkeit das gleiche Carbonransom zu kaufen das du da stehen hast.
War wohl nur im Gegensatz zu heute eine 140 èr Fox drin die schon sehr ausgeschlagen wirkte.
Das Bike stand beim Händler für 1800 Euro!!!
Der Klarlack über den Karbonfasern war schon mit Blasen unterzogen so das ich den Vorbesitzer anrief. Der sagte mir daß das Bike fast ein halbes Jahr bei Sonne,Wind und Regen draussen gestanden hatte.
Der Händler hätte mir sogar eine Neuradgarantie gegeben!!!
Habe mich dann doch für die Aluversion entschieden,da das Carbon für 1800 Euro zu verhunzt aussah.
Jetzt ärgere ich mich doch ein wenig des Gewichtes wegen.
Fast alle Hersteller stellen mittlerweile auf Carbon um,so das meine Sorge daß das Bike bei einem Sturz brechen könnte eigentlich dahin ist...
Vielleicht hätte ein Anruf bei Scott genügt und sie hätten sich den Rahmen mit den Lackschäden angesehen und gegen geringen Aufpreis ausgetauscht!!???
Habe sogar noch ein Foto vom 10èr:


----------



## Deichfräse (28. Februar 2009)

Bisher habe ich noch von keinem Bruch des Carbon-Rahmens gehört. Eher war da die linke Kettenstrebe betroffen oder der geklebte Übergang zum Tretlagergehäuse. 
Die Gabel hatte übrigens 150mm damals.
Wenn ich die kleinen Einschläge im Klarlack übersehe, sieht´s bei mir carbontechnisch noch aus wie am ersten Tag und im Falle eines Falles ist Scott ja doch recht kulant und fair was den Ersatz des Rahmens oder dergleichen betrifft.
Schade ist bei mir eben nur diese doch recht hohe Differenz von rechnerischem und tatsächlich fahrfertigem Gewicht. Aber egal, Spaß macht es trotzdem und ich denke demnächst geht´s wieder Richtung Harz - hier bei mir ist es einfach viel zu flach und die wenigen wirklich guten Trails mit Ransom-Eignung muss man sich ja nicht bis zum erbrechen antun. ;-)


----------



## Wollmilchsau (28. Februar 2009)

Ich muss sagen, dass ein Gewicht von 15kg bei dem Alu Ransom ziemlich gut ist.

Hab ein ähnliches Problem wie die Deichfräse, hab auch ein Carbon Ransom (20er) aber schon ziemlich alles customized (komplett x9, Formula Oro Bianco GM, Lyrik, Carbonlenker, Speedball, Aerozine Kurbel, Wellgo MG-1 Titan, SLR,...), bis auf den kompletten Laufradsatz, wo schon noch etwas drin sein sollte (aber sicher auch nicht mehr als ein halbes kg).
Allerdings steh ich immer noch auf einem Gewicht von ca. 15kg.

Habt ihr denn auf euren "richtige" Reifen drauf, oder etwas à la Nobby Nic?

@Deichfräse: hast du schonmal den nackten Rahmen mit Dämpfer gewogen? (Laut Scott soll der ja doch an die 3kg haben und die Alu Version deutlich schwerer sein, so +500g)


----------



## Mozart-only (28. Februar 2009)

Mein Ransom Carbon Gr. M 
RAHMEN inkl Eq. Reduziersatz & Sattelsp. 3347g

komme jetzt auf genau 12,849g 

Ist ein überaus potentes Al Mountain mit Reserven.
Mit meinen zweiten Laufradsatz (Single Track mit Big Betty) 
ca 1kg plus dann auch fürs Grobe kein Problem.

Hier für alle die ein bißchen Tunen möchten.

RAHMEN	Scott Ransom	                                    2762g
	inkl Eq. Reduziersatz & Sattelsp.                 3347g	
Dämpfer	Equalizer	                                                     585g
GABEL	FOX 36RC2	                                     2456g
STEUERSATZ		                                        55g
AHED KAPPE	mit Schrauben	                          19g
VORBAU	Ritchey WCS 90	                                      120g
LENKER	Easton Carbon High Rise	                       195g
SATTELSTANGE 	Ritchey WCS 34,9	                        230g
SATTEL	Sella Italia Flite Gel	                                      237g
LAUFRÄDER	No Tubes Arch DT Swiss	        1642g
SCHLAÜCHE	No Tubes Milch	                          80g
REIFEN Mountain King 2,4 a594g	                      1180g
SCHNELLSPANNER	 h 55 Salsa	                          55g
SCHALTUNG	XTR	                                      270g
SCHALTWERK	XTR	                                      186g
UMWERFER	XTR M970	                        126g
BREMSEN SET 180	Formula ONE	                        861g
KURBELN & INNENLAGER	XTR	                        830g
RITZEL	XTR 11-34	                                       256g
KETTE	XTR	                                                     285g
LENKERGRIFFE	Gummi	                                         99g
PEDALE	TimeCarbon	                                       320g
		                                                 12849g

Alle Teile selbst gewogen!!!


----------



## Undertaker73 (28. Februar 2009)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Mein Ransom Carbon Gr. M
> RAHMEN inkl Eq. Reduziersatz & Sattelsp. 3347g
> 
> komme jetzt auf genau 12,849g
> ...




Gute Arbeit!
Ohne Worte!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (1. März 2009)

Wollmilchsau schrieb:


> @Deichfräse: hast du schonmal den nackten Rahmen mit Dämpfer gewogen? (Laut Scott soll der ja doch an die 3kg haben und die Alu Version deutlich schwerer sein, so +500g)



alurahmen incl. steuersatz und umwerfer sowie den zügen in größe L ca. 4,3kg


----------



## Deichfräse (1. März 2009)

Nee, dazu hatte ich leider keine Gelegenheit. So nackt habe ich das Bike beim Umbau dann doch nicht gemacht.
Mein LRS hat mit 1850g auch eher das untere Limit erreicht, wenn man das Ransom als Allmountain/Enduro bewegt.
Würde ich auf XTR-Kurbel und Umwerfer umrüsten bringt das gegenüber XT nur relativ wenig Einsparung bei doch reichlich finanziellem Aufwand. Auf die Joplin würde ich nur noch ungern verzichten - auch wenn nur minimaler Verstellbereich - und die paar Gramm vom HAC 5 kurbel ich gern durch die Botanik.
Na, mal schauen, ob ich irgendwo noch Einsparpotenzial finde...


----------



## Jussi (1. März 2009)

Wer weiß wo ich Hope Floating Bremsscheiben in 203 bzw 185mm günstig herbekomme? 
Oder hat noch wer welche?

Gruß jussi


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (3. März 2009)

1850 g für ein LRS...welchen Satz fährst du denn Deichfräse..??


----------



## sharky (3. März 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> 1850 g für ein LRS...welchen Satz fährst du denn Deichfräse..??



meiner wiegt exakt genau so viel, aufgebaut aus hope pro II naben, DT supercomp speichen, DT alunippeln und DT EX5.1 felgen. materialkosten aufgrund guter einkaufsverhandlungen 300, zusammenbau dann in eigenregie


----------



## Deichfräse (3. März 2009)

Mein LRS besteht ebenfalls aus DT EX 5.1-Felgen, DT-Supercomp Speichen und DT-Alunippeln + DT FR 440 Naben.
Allerdings war ich damals bei den Preisen ein wenig faul und habe das ganze bauen lassen - nahm sich nicht viel...
Bisher kann ich nicht klagen, läuft auch nach fast 2,5 Jahren noch perfekt rund!


----------



## sharky (3. März 2009)

mich wundert dass du mit den 440er naben auch so leicht bist 
die sind doch deutlich schwerer als die hope dachte ich immer 
oder waren das die alten hügi fr?


----------



## Deichfräse (4. März 2009)

Nein, sind die FR 440 aus 2007. Wenn ich die derzeitigen ganz groben Stollen wieder gegen den Conti MK Supersonic tausche packe ich den LRS noch einmal auf die Waage.
Was wiegen denn die Hope Naben? Hab´ leider in meinen Katalogen nichts finden können.


----------



## sharky (4. März 2009)

mal eben weight weenies kontaktier:

hügi 440 VR 20mm: 206g
hope pro II VR schnellspanner: 188g

hügi 440 HR 135mm: ??
hope pro II HR 135mm: 285g

die fusion maniac, die meines wissens nach baugleich mit der 440er sein müsste, wiegt satte 100g mehr als die hope, für die 440er hatte ich auch dieses gewicht in erinnerung. rein von dem her müsste der LRS rechnerisch an die 2kg liegen
ich meine mich aber zu


----------



## Mr_Ransom (4. März 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Nein, sind die FR 440 aus 2007. Wenn ich die derzeitigen ganz groben Stollen wieder gegen den Conti MK Supersonic tausche packe ich den LRS noch einmal auf die Waage.
> Was wiegen denn die Hope Naben? Hab´ leider in meinen Katalogen nichts finden können.



Hi, fahre ähnlichen LRS

Gewicht		
 1.020   		Felge 5.1
 382   		speichen DT comp
 65   		Messing nippel 12mm lg
 329   		Nabe hinten 440 FR
 207   		Nabe vorn 440 FR für Steckachse

 2.003   		Summe


Da Du Alunippel hast, biste leicht unter 2kg.
Ich denke für einen FR LRS top, super stabil, ich musste meinen noch kaum nachzentrieren

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (5. März 2009)

Hab´ hinten die 12mm FR 440 Nabe verbaut, die laut DT 311g wiegen soll und fahre mit Maxle Steckachse. Wenn das halbwegs stimmt liegen die gewichtstechnisch gar nicht so weit weg von den Hope-Naben.
Aber wie gesagt, ich packe die Teile in ein paar Wochen noch einmal auf die Waage.


----------



## sharky (5. März 2009)

na dann schau mer mal, kann auch sein dass die knapp 400g die ich mal gelesen hab wirklich noch von der alten waren oder einfach nicht gestimmt haben. sei´s drum. hauptsache stabil und läuft


----------



## UFO-DS (5. März 2009)

hi leute...

ich bin seit 2 jahren begeisterter scott ransom fahrer &
ich finde dieses thema rund ums ransom wirklich sehr nützlich & schau hier auch regelmäßig rein.

doch mittlerweile finde ich, dass der thread durch seine vielzahl an verschiedenen themen und informationen an übersicht verliert.
laufräder, gabeln, setups, rahmenbrüche, verbesserungvorschläge und und und...

und da dachte ich, es würde doch sinn machen, wenn das alles irgendwie eine struktur bekommt und hab hier im forum unter 
"*community*" die interessengemeinschaft "*SCOTT RANSOM*" auf gemacht.
dort kann man für jedes neue thema, auch ein neues thema/neue diskussion erstellen.

was sagt ihr dazu? macht das sinn?

HIER ist der link zur interessengemeinschaft

gruss aus moers,
mark


----------



## Jussi (5. März 2009)

Warum nicht werde da mit Sicherheit auch oft reinschauen!!

Find ich gut!!!


----------



## Mozart-only (5. März 2009)

Tolle Sache bin auch dabei!!


----------



## Undertaker73 (5. März 2009)

Ich auch


----------



## Deichfräse (6. März 2009)

Da schaue ich doch auch mal rein!


----------



## sharky (6. März 2009)

wie komm ich - außer über den link - denn von irgendwo im forum aus zu der IG?


----------



## UFO-DS (6. März 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> wie komm ich - außer über den link - denn von irgendwo im forum aus zu der IG?



in der grauen kontrollleisten oben:
rechts neben "kontrollzentrum" & "Hilfe" kommt "*Community*".
unter der rubrik "Community" findest du "*Interessengemeinschaften*".
hier kannst du jetzt zwischen "*Bikemarken*", "Biketreffs", Vereine & Veranstaltungen", "Sonstiges" & "Testkategorie" wählen.
die "*SCOTT RANSOM*" IG habe ich unter "Bikemarken" abegelegt.

gruss aus moers,
mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (6. März 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.... danke


----------



## McMicro (6. März 2009)

Hab mich zwar schon länger nicht mehr hier aktiv blicken lassen, lese aber jeden Tag mit.
Bin auch mit dabei.


----------



## sharky (6. März 2009)

ich hab euch in der IG mal ein kleines thema hinterlassen
wäre schön wenn der eine oder andere vielleicht mal reinguckt


----------



## Tilo (6. März 2009)

Bin dabei .

cu
Tilo


----------



## Undertaker73 (7. März 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> ich hab euch in der IG mal ein kleines thema hinterlassen
> wäre schön wenn der eine oder andere vielleicht mal reinguckt



Geile Odysee Sharky!!

Ich habe da so eine Tipp!
Wollte mir einen neuen Giro Xen bestellen!
Der erste Laden wo ich immer nachschaue ist www.bike-discount.de in Bonn.
Die haben immer die besten Preise,dachte ich.
Nachgesehen : Helm kostet 99 Euro.Darunter war ein kleines Icon mit "Best-Price-Garantie"! Bedeutet das egal in welchem Webshop ich den Helm finde, Ebay u.s.w., Bike-Discount den Preis noch unterbieten würden!!
Habe  den Helm bei ebay GB für 59,90 "Euro" gefunden. Das Angebot per E-Mail nach Bonn geschickt und 1 Woche später war der Helm aus Bonn für den gleichen Preis ohne Porto bei mir! 
Geiler Service oder? Das heisst das du dir die Teile nicht immer nur direkt im Ausland bestellen sollst sondern lieber in Deutschland,wo du meines Erachtens nicht solche Probleme hast wie du sie erleben konntest!!


----------



## sharky (7. März 2009)

da haste aber glück gehabt mit H&S die rechnen normal noch die wettbewerberversandkosten oben drauf, such mal nach "bestpreis abzocke" hier im forum da hab ich meine erfahrungen gepostet. wer wirklich die garantie hat ist actionsports da passt das, bei hibike wenn sie die preise mitgehen können / wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Undertaker73 (9. März 2009)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Habe heute mein Ransom zu meinem Händler gebracht und dort zum Verkauf angeboten!
> Werde das Ransom 40 wahrscheinlich gegen Cannondale Rize eintauschen!
> Das Ransom ist einfach  monstermässig schwer und ein Gewichtstuning wie ich es mir vorstelle ist einfach zu teuer!
> Mal sehen was ich für mein Bike nach einem Jahr noch bekomme.Bin schliesslich kaum gefahren.
> Kennt ihr jemanden der ein 40 èr Ransom kaufen möchte???



Werde mein Bike doch nicht verkaufen!
Je länger ich es beim Händler zum Verkauf angeboten habe umso schwerer wurde mein Gewissen mein geliebtes Ransom gegen ein Rize einzutauschen.
Ich werde nach und nach das Gewicht optimieren!
Es gibt glaube ich einfach kein geileres Gerüst ( Ransomrahmen,Equalizer ) um ein Bike zu tunen!
Lasse mir jetzt vom Händler den vorderen Antrieb auf XT umbauen!
Und dann Bremsen,Laufräder u.s.w.!!!
Yippppiehhh, ich bleibe dem Ransomthread erhalten!!!


----------



## niTTro (9. März 2009)

kann mir jemand was über die kosten eines hauptschwingenlagers (mit einbau) sagen ?
das muss bei mir getauscht werden 

bei der ig bin ich auch mit dabei 

edit:
40er ransom 2006


----------



## Jussi (9. März 2009)

Nur die Lager der Schwinge?
Würd ich nicht machen, da du eh fast alles zerlegen musst mach alle Lager neu, zumal die Lager die Umlenkwippe mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit hin sind. Hab ein 07er und bei mir waren drei von vier defekt.

Der Servicesatz bei Scott kostet so um die 130.
Dort sind alle Lager drin, aber auch Bolzen und Schrauben welche du nicht benötigst!
Wenn du das machen lässt, besorg dir gleich den Updatekit der Schwingenachse, den gibts umsonst!
Nur die Lager könntest du von mir haben!!

Gruß jussi


----------



## Undertaker73 (9. März 2009)

Weiss jemand was die Kurbel vom Ransom 40 von 2008 genau wiegt??
Kurbel

Truvativ Firex 3.1
Giga X Pipe
44Ax32x22 T
Tretlager

Truvativ GXP / shell 73mm

Ist das Innenlager beim Gewicht schon mit drin??


----------



## Mr_Ransom (9. März 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> Nur die Lager der Schwinge?
> Würd ich nicht machen, da du eh fast alles zerlegen musst mach alle Lager neu, zumal die Lager die Umlenkwippe mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit hin sind. Hab ein 07er und bei mir waren drei von vier defekt.
> 
> Der Servicesatz bei Scott kostet so um die 130.
> ...




Hi,

kannste selber machen oder von einem Freund ( Mechaniker machen lassen), tausche alle Lager, da die Umlenkschwinge das meist  belastete Lager sit, ich habe auch vor 2 Monaten getauscht

kostet pro Lager ca 5 wenn Du das beim Lagerhändler kaufst (google Kugellager) Bezeichnungen stehen in Anleitung, Achte auf Kunsstoffdichtung und nicht die Blechabdeckung
also 40 in Summe, das von Scott halte ich für Abzocke

Gruss


----------



## Jussi (10. März 2009)

> Hi,
> 
> kannste selber machen oder von einem Freund ( Mechaniker machen lassen), tausche alle Lager, da die Umlenkschwinge das meist belastete Lager sit, ich habe auch vor 2 Monaten getauscht
> 
> ...



Hallo Mr Ransom,

Das ist nicht ganz richtig was du da schreibst! Klar kannst du die Lager selbst tauschen, geht auch gut ohne Spezialwerkzeug, hab dies erst letzte Woche bei meinem Ransom gemacht!

Wenn du dir nun die Lager im Internet raussuchst musst du auf die "Statische Tragzahl" achten! Die bekannten Hersteller (SKF, NKG, FAG....) haben alle eine geringe Tragzahl als die Originalen von Scott! Das heiÃt sie gehen noch schneller kaputt!
Hab mich lange genug damit auseinandergesetzt und einen Hersteller gefunden welcher eine hÃ¶here Tragzahl hat! So wie Scott!
Die sind allerdings nicht so billig das 63800er kostet um die 8â¬.

Wenn du googlest bekommst du die "billigen" Lager sogar schon unter 2â¬. Selbst mit Gummidichtung!

Wenn allerdings so ein Lager kaputt geht und es dreht sich nicht mehr kann dies deine Umlenkwippe und die Bolzen zerstÃ¶ren!

Aber die Abzocke von Scott da geb ich dir recht! Aber nur weil zuviel im VerschleiÃteilsatz drin ist!

GruÃ jussi


----------



## Tilo (10. März 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> Aber die Abzocke von Scott da geb ich dir recht! Aber nur weil zuviel im Verschleißteilsatz drin ist!
> 
> Gruß jussi



Moin!

Der Rep.-Kit ist in erster Linie für die Scott Vertragswerkstatt gedacht und nicht als regulärer Verkaufsartikel.
Um proffesionelle Arbeit abzuliefern ist es unumgänglich Lager/Bolzen/Gleitlager/Achsen/Schrauben zu erneuern.
Nix Abzocke, im Set mit den ganzen Teilen, sogar sehr günstig .

cu
Tilo


----------



## Jussi (10. März 2009)

Ok!
Wenn du es so siehst schon.
Aber sei mal ehrlich wann sind denn schonmal die Bolzen oder die Schrauben von Dämpfer defekt?
Du machst dann als Werkstatt Neuteile ins Rad und die "alten" aber noch guten Teile wirfst du weg!

Einen Lagersatz nur mit Lager würde Sinn machen und die Bolzen einzeln auch, aber gut über Scott soll man sich nicht beschweren, sind deswegen auf der anderen Seite äusserst Kulant!!

Gruß


----------



## sharky (10. März 2009)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand was die Kurbel vom Ransom 40 von 2008 genau wiegt??
> Kurbel
> 
> Truvativ Firex 3.1
> ...



nagel mich net fest, aber incl. innenlager sind es 960 oder 990 gramm. hatte die damals auf der waage. zur xt sparst auf jeden fall mindestens 100 gramm


----------



## Tilo (10. März 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ok!
> Wenn du es so siehst schon.
> Aber sei mal ehrlich wann sind denn schonmal die Bolzen oder die Schrauben von Dämpfer defekt?
> Du machst dann als Werkstatt Neuteile ins Rad und die "alten" aber noch guten Teile wirfst du weg!
> ...



.....wenn die Lager Spiel aufweisen, sind meist die Achsen an den Lagerpassungen eingelaufen, bzw. eingekerbt.
Die Achsen sind aus Alu und mit Kerben bruchgefährdet.
Die M6 Schrauben am Stossdämpfer und an den Stossdämpferaufnahmen würde ich jährlich erneuern.

Die Lager gibts bei Scott auch einzeln .

cu
Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom racer (10. März 2009)

Tilo schrieb:


> .....wenn die Lager Spiel aufweisen, sind meist die Achsen an den Lagerpassungen eingelaufen, bzw. eingekerbt.
> Die Achsen sind aus Alu und mit Kerben bruchgefährdet.
> Die M6 Schrauben am Stossdämpfer und an den Stossdämpferaufnahmen würde ich jährlich erneuern.
> 
> ...



Ja auch ich habe die lager einzeln bekommen.

@tilo wieso die m6 schrauben jährlich tauschen??


----------



## Mr_Ransom (10. März 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> Hallo Mr Ransom,
> 
> Das ist nicht ganz richtig was du da schreibst! Klar kannst du die Lager selbst tauschen, geht auch gut ohne Spezialwerkzeug, hab dies erst letzte Woche bei meinem Ransom gemacht!
> 
> ...



Hi Jussi,
wie hoch ist denn die Satische Tragzahl Deiner LaGER

gRUSS


----------



## Tilo (11. März 2009)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> @tilo wieso die m6 schrauben jährlich tauschen??



Moin!

Ist meine Empfehlung.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Jussi (11. März 2009)

@ Mr Ransom
Die Lager haben eine Statische Tragzahl von 1273 N, dies mal zwei und du bist bei 2546 N!
Das sind ja die mittleren Lager der Umlenkwippe, welche meist defekt sind, allerdings waren bei mir letzte Woche auch ein´s der 63800er Lager defekt!
Bolzen waren aber ok, sollte man ja auch kontrollieren!

@Tilo
Was kosten denn die nur die Lager bei Scott?
Hast du denn schonmal die M6er Schraube gesehn, welche eingelaufen war?

Nur wer es wissen will, hier mal ein Bild des Verschleißteilsatzes! Gruß an Mounty scott!!!

http://marketing.scottusa.com/files/marketing/bike_documents/2006_bike_us_workshop_service.pdf

Seite 8

Gruß jussi


----------



## Tilo (11. März 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> Hast du denn schonmal die M6er Schraube gesehn, welche eingelaufen war?
> 
> Gruß jussi



.....liest du eigentlich meinen Text richtig durch?
Ich hab nichts von zu heiss gewaschenen Schrauben geschrieben.

cu
Tilo


----------



## Jussi (11. März 2009)

Schrott!!!!


----------



## Mr_Ransom (11. März 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> @ Mr Ransom
> Die Lager haben eine Statische Tragzahl von 1273 N, dies mal zwei und du bist bei 2546 N!
> Das sind ja die mittleren Lager der Umlenkwippe, welche meist defekt sind, allerdings waren bei mir letzte Woche auch ein´s der 63800er Lager defekt!
> Bolzen waren aber ok, sollte man ja auch kontrollieren!
> ...



Hi, warum meinst Du, dass Du spezielle Lager hättest, meine 5 Lager haben auch 1273, dies ist meines Wissens bei den Normlagern immer vergleichbar, ich gebe Dir recht kauft keinen China Fakeschrott

Gruss


----------



## Jussi (12. März 2009)

Also ich hatte schon ne ganze Weile gesucht nach den Lagern, auch das 605er Lager findest du nicht eben überall!
Hab meine Lagerkataloge durchsucht (SKF, FAG....) dort fand ich weder die  63800er noch die 605er Lager. 
Hab nun einen deutschen Hersteller gefunden und da kosten diese Lager eben 6 bis 8 , je nach dem welches.
Ob diese nun besser sind als deine, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, wahrscheinlich nicht. Aber wenn du die Lager bei Ebay eingibst kommst du auf Preise von 1 bis 3 ! Und dieser Chinaschrott verbau ich mir nicht, dafür ist mir mein Rad zu teuer!

Gruß


----------



## 29erpete (15. März 2009)

grüss euch,

vor kurzem hab ich meinen Equalizer Dämpfer Mod. 07 über den LBS zum Service geschickt und einen neuen (Modell 08 oder 09) zurückbekommen (alter war anscheinend irreparabel, hab aber ausser einem nicht 100%igen Lockout nix gemerkt). Bei der ersten Fahrt mit dem neuen Dämpfer ist folgendes Problem aufgetreten: Der rote Rebound (Power Stabilizer) Knopf lässt sich manchmal vom Gewinde abdrehen (kein "Klick") anstatt den Rebound zu verstellen und bergab über Stock&Stein springt der Knopf heraus in die "Pedal Platform"-Stellung was natürlich weniger prickelnd ist.
Wenn man den Knopf ganz abdreht, kommt das Gewinde zum Vorschein (innen hohl) und aus dem Loch steht eine Nadel raus, anscheinend ist die für Platform ein/aus zuständig.
Vielleicht hatte jemand das selbe Problem und es gibt eine einfache Lösung (Schraubensicherung fehlt, etc.), oder muss der Dämpfer gleich wieder zum Service. Eben das möchte ich vermeiden, beim letzten mal hats 10 Wochen gedauert hat bis ich mein Bike zurückbekam).

greets,
peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (15. März 2009)

Hatte das Problem noch nicht, aber die 10 Wochen sind wirklich ziemlich lange.
Besser du schickst den Dämpfer direkt zu Reset nach Hannover. Die sind ja offiziell für den Service zuständig und ich hatte meinen genau eine Woche dort zur jährlichen Inspektion.


----------



## Jussi (15. März 2009)

Ruf bei Reset an und sprech mal mit denen!!

gruß


----------



## Ransom racer (15. März 2009)

29erpete schrieb:


> grüss euch,
> 
> vor kurzem hab ich meinen Equalizer Dämpfer Mod. 07 über den LBS zum Service geschickt und einen neuen (Modell 08 oder 09) zurückbekommen (alter war anscheinend irreparabel, hab aber ausser einem nicht 100%igen Lockout nix gemerkt). Bei der ersten Fahrt mit dem neuen Dämpfer ist folgendes Problem aufgetreten: Der rote Rebound (Power Stabilizer) Knopf lässt sich manchmal vom Gewinde abdrehen (kein "Klick") anstatt den Rebound zu verstellen und bergab über Stock&Stein springt der Knopf heraus in die "Pedal Platform"-Stellung was natürlich weniger prickelnd ist.
> Wenn man den Knopf ganz abdreht, kommt das Gewinde zum Vorschein (innen hohl) und aus dem Loch steht eine Nadel raus, anscheinend ist die für Platform ein/aus zuständig.
> ...



was war an deinem lockout nicht in ordnung??
mfg


----------



## 29erpete (15. März 2009)

Danke euch, werd mal mit reset Kontakt aufnehmen.



Ransom racer schrieb:


> was war an deinem lockout nicht in ordnung??
> mfg



Der Dämpfer hat nach ca. einem halben Jahr auch im Lockout noch etwas eingefedert. Am Anfang hat es sich wirklich wie ein Hardtail angefühlt, so wie auch beim neuen Dämpfer.

grüsse,
peter


----------



## Ransom racer (15. März 2009)

29erpete schrieb:


> Danke euch, werd mal mit reset Kontakt aufnehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ständiges leichtes federn? wen ich ihn im lockout habe und hart auf den sattelknalle giebt es ein geräusch, eventuell auch etwas noch, ist das normal??


----------



## 29erpete (15. März 2009)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> also ständiges leichtes federn? wen ich ihn im lockout habe und hart auf den sattelknalle giebt es ein geräusch, eventuell auch etwas noch, ist das normal??



ja, hat einfach etwas nachgegeben. Natürlich geben 2.4" Reifen auch nach und das Ganze wippt etwas auf Asphalt. Geräusch hab ich keines gehört, aber im Lockout (eh nur bergauf) vermeide ich es wenn möglich hart auf den Sattel zu knallen ->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (15. März 2009)

Kontrolliert mal die kleinen blauen Schrauben am Dämpfer diese lösen sich manchmal!
Stellt sie ein und fixiert sie mit etwas Schraubensicherung!


----------



## sharky (15. März 2009)

leut, leut, leut....

es ist sonntag, ihr solltet aufm rad sitzen anstatt drüber zu schreiben 




Tilo schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts von zu heiss gewaschenen Schrauben geschrieben.



höhöhö.... aber ich schließ mich ihm mehr oder weniger an: können die M& stahlschrauben wirklich so einkerben dass man sie jährlich tauschen muss??


----------



## Ransom racer (15. März 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> Kontrolliert mal die kleinen blauen Schrauben am Dämpfer diese lösen sich manchmal!
> Stellt sie ein und fixiert sie mit etwas Schraubensicherung!



ja schon klar mit den blauen feinjustage schrauben, das mein ich nicht. beim normalen hochradeln ist's nicht hörbar nur bei harten aufschlägen. aber ist eigendlich eh egal, interessiert mich nur ob das bei allen dämpfern so ist(eventuell eine art sicherung).ich benutze den lockout sehr wenig.


----------



## Deichfräse (15. März 2009)

Hier hat´s heute leider geregnet. Da bin ich lieber zu Hause geblieben und hoffe auf morgen - darf mal paar Überstunden abbummeln...


Wegen den Geräuschen vielleicht mal die Lager am Umlenkhebel und das Gleitlager im oberen Dämpferauge checken und dabei auch gleich die unteren Dämpferaufnahmeplatten prüfen. 
Kann aber auch eine gelöste Kassette sein - war bei mir mal der Fall und ich habe auch ´ne Weile gesucht, wo das herkam.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (15. März 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Hier hat´s heute leider geregnet. Da bin ich lieber zu Hause geblieben und hoffe auf morgen - darf mal paar Überstunden abbummeln...
> 
> 
> Wegen den Geräuschen vielleicht mal die Lager am Umlenkhebel und das Gleitlager im oberen Dämpferauge checken und dabei auch gleich die unteren Dämpferaufnahmeplatten prüfen.
> Kann aber auch eine gelöste Kassette sein - war bei mir mal der Fall und ich habe auch ´ne Weile gesucht, wo das herkam.



Hi,
war bei mir war auch bei Komplettlockout und einem Hüpfen ein fürchterliches Kacken da, wie wenn der ganze Rahmen kaputt wäre.

Waren letztendlich die Lager der Umlenkwippe am Dämpfer

Gruss


----------



## sharky (16. März 2009)

mal ne frage zu den justageschrauben am unteren ende des dämpfers die unter der carbonabdeckung sind:
was genau stelle ich mit denen ein? Im manual hab ich irgendwie wenig bis nichts dazu gefunden


----------



## Deichfräse (16. März 2009)

Damit wird die Feineinstellung vorgenommen, wann die kleinen Kolben in den beiden "Rucksack"-Luftkammern die entsprechenden Bohrungen freigeben, so dass die 3 Modi (Full, Traction und Lockout) zu Stande kommen.


----------



## Jussi (16. März 2009)

Heute war die erste Teatfahrt nach dem Lageraustausch!
Als ich zu Hause gewesen war merkte ich eine Knacken, wenn ich das Rad hinten hochgehoben habe und das Hinterrad dabei am Boden festhielt.
Bei genauerrem nachschauen ist mir aufgefallen da ich im oberen Dämpferauge Spiel hatte.
Schraube angezogen, war lose, Spiel und Knacken weg!

Was ich komisch finde, ist das ich im oberen Dämpferauge oder im Gleitlager Spiel hatte  sollte doch eig nicht sein!!!!
Dachte das wär ne Passung......

Also das Knacken kam bei mir ganz klar von der oberen Dämpferschraube....


----------



## Deichfräse (17. März 2009)

Das Problem hatte ich ganz am Anfang meiner Ransom-Zeit auch schon. Bei mir fehlte da ein kleiner O-Ring und dadurch hatte sich der ganze feine Dreck in´s Lager geschmirgelt.
Kein großes Problem - neues Gleitlager rein und O-Ring eingesetzt, fertig.
Hat dann ca. 2 Jahre gehalten. Letzten Dezember gab´s dann noch einmal ein neues Gleitlager. Immerhin treten da oben ja doch einige Rotationsbewegungen auf, bei denen anständig Kraft in das Gleitlager presst.

...und ´ne Passung ist das, aber keine Presspassung eben. Soll sich ja schließlich bewegen das Ganze.


----------



## Jussi (17. März 2009)

O-Ring?? 
Hatte das Rad mal im Service wegen dem Dämpfer......, und beim ausbauen vor zwei Wochen war da kein O-Ring.....
Naja ja, ist ja kein Ding werd ich mal checken!!

Danke!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (17. März 2009)

Die sitzen auf den schwarzen Buchsen in einer kleinen Nut und dichten den Spalt zwischen Buchse und Dämpferauge ab.


----------



## radfahrer92 (18. März 2009)

Servus,

ist es eigentlich normal das die Fernbedienung vom Fullmode in den TC-Mode springt bei leicht rupiger Fahrt?
Habe die Schraube schon soweit es geht rein geschraubt, aber ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Deichfräse (18. März 2009)

Nee, normal ist das nicht!
Wird wohl ein neuer Hebel fällig werden...


----------



## radfahrer92 (18. März 2009)

Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. 
Ich habe mir den Rahmen übers Internet bestellt, wie läuft das da mit Garantie? Muss ich irgendwo hingehen oder zählt das garnicht zur Garantie?


----------



## Tilo (18. März 2009)

radfahrer92 schrieb:


> Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht.
> Ich habe mir den Rahmen übers Internet bestellt, wie läuft das da mit Garantie? Muss ich irgendwo hingehen oder zählt das garnicht zur Garantie?




.......zum Metzger gehen .
Spass beiseite. 
An den Verkäufer musst dich als erstes wenden.
Aber: Ich denke es ist ein Montagefehler deinerseits.
Zugspannung einen Tick zu hoch.

cu
Tilo


----------



## special_art (18. März 2009)

HI leute..

endlich kommt das geile wetter und ich freue mich schon auf meine Ransom ausfahrten.
Fange an mich mit meinem Dämpfer zu beschäftigen.
Hatte schon vor paar monaten mein problem geschildert. Klang für mich sehr kompliziert den Dämpfer einzustellen.
Habe ja hier auch hilfe bzw eine beschreibung bekommen wie ich den Dämpfer richtig aufpumpe bzw an mein gewicht anpasse.

Nur habe ich nen kleines problem.. mir entweicht die luft irgendwie wieder und ich habe gesehen das der aufsatz der Pumpe doppelt drehbar ist und ich vermute das man damit verhindert das die luft entweicht.

also wie gehe ich vor wenn ich die pumpe aufsetzte und aufpumpen möchte ??



bitte um Hilfe


Mfg


----------



## 29erpete (18. März 2009)

special_art schrieb:


> HI leute..
> 
> endlich kommt das geile wetter und ich freue mich schon auf meine Ransom ausfahrten.
> Fange an mich mit meinem Dämpfer zu beschäftigen.
> ...



siehe http://gmt-biker.de/2007/07/14/einstellen-des-scott-equalizer-tc/comment-page-1/
inkl. Kommentare:

O-TON SCOTT SERVICE:

    Da bei den Equalizer OTS Dämpfern mit sehr hohen Drücken gearbeitet werden muss, ist es leider erforderlich vorgegebenes Prozedere beim Aufpumpen einzuhalten. Voraussetzung ist das Vorhandensein einer Dämpferpumpe mit
    Entkoppelungskopf / 2teiligem Kopf.
    1. Pumpe am Ventil aufschrauben und 2teilingen Kopf kpl. eindrehen.
    2. Erforderlichen Luftdruck einpumpen.
    3. 2teiligen Pumpenkompf zurückdrehen und damit Dämpferventil sperren. Noch nicht kpl abschrauben!
    4. Nun die Restluft aus dem Pumpenschlauch, über den Luftablassknopf an der Pumpe ablassen. Somit ist gewährleistet, dass kein Gegendruck mehr auf das
    Dämpferventil drückt und somit ein korrektes Schließen des Dämpferventils verhindert.
    5. Erst jetzt den Pumpenschlauch vollständig vom Dämpfer entfernen / abschrauben.
    6. Selbe Vorgehensweise am negativ Ventil.

    Bitte beachten Sie, dass bei neuerlichem Aufschrauben der Pumpe zu Zweck der
    Luftdrucküberprüfung, mehrere Bar Luftdruck weniger angezeigt werden, da erst das Volumen des Pumpenschlauchs sowie des Druckmanometers mit Luft aus dem Dämpfer befüllt werden. 

grüsse,
Peter


----------



## sharky (18. März 2009)

eieiei... 

sorry wenn mir sowas unverständlich ist aber wieso kauft man sich ein hightechbike wenn man nicht mal rudimentärste grundlagenahnung zu haben scheint? wenn es beim aufpumpen schon probleme gibt, prognostiziere ich schon mal mangelnden fahrspaß weil du das ding dann sicher nicht gescheit eingestellt bekommst

du schraubst erst das vordere lange teil aufs ventil und drehst dann das rändelrädchen das am schlauch ist drauf. dann aufpumpen. vorsicht dass der dämpfer beim aufpumpen auf full mode steht. beim abschrauben andersrum. erst das rändelrad abdrehen, dann das lange teil vorne


----------



## special_art (18. März 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> eieiei...
> 
> sorry wenn mir sowas unverständlich ist aber wieso kauft man sich ein hightechbike wenn man nicht mal rudimentärste grundlagenahnung zu haben scheint? wenn es beim aufpumpen schon probleme gibt, prognostiziere ich schon mal mangelnden fahrspaß weil du das ding dann sicher nicht gescheit eingestellt bekommst
> 
> du schraubst erst das vordere lange teil aufs ventil und drehst dann das rändelrädchen das am schlauch ist drauf. dann aufpumpen. vorsicht dass der dämpfer beim aufpumpen auf full mode steht. beim abschrauben andersrum. erst das rändelrad abdrehen, dann das lange teil vorne




Ich habe mich im vorfeld natürlich über das bike informiert.. nunja speziell wegen dem Dämpfer.. habe meinungen darüber gelesen. positives und negatives. Manche fanden den dämpfer geil.. manche eben nicht.. aber das ist ja fast bei jedem produkt so.
Habe mir das Bike geholt aufgrund des hammergeilen Rahmens.
klar hab ich geguckt wie der dämpfer funktioniert aber nicht studiert wie ich das ding bedinene 

"bevor du dein allererstes auto gekauft hast hast du die techologie bestimmt nicht studiert bis ins kleinste detail" 

aber egal.. wer sagt denn das ich das nicht in den Griff bekomme...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (18. März 2009)

@deichfräse
Ich hab meinen Dämpfer gestern Abend noch ausgebaut und konnt leider nicht erkennen wo denn der oder die O-Ringe hinkommen sollen!!
Hab auch mal ein Bild gemacht, zum besseren Verständnis!







Wo soll denn da der O-Ring hin? Denn in dieser Büchse ist mein Spiel 
Sie ist zweiteilig aber ausgebaut habe ich sie, weil sie auch schwer rausgingen nicht, warum auch!!


----------



## Jussi (18. März 2009)

Nun hab ich auch mal zu allgemeinen Belustigung begetragen!! 

Hab mir meinen Dämpfer heute nochmal angeguckt und nun die Buchse gefunden.......die O-Ringe natürlich auch........
Allerdings muss ich sagen das sich in der Buchse nix mehr gedreht hat, die beiden Hälften waren bomben fest!! Unten auch!
Werde nun mal beide Buchsen tauschen und mal sehen wie´s dann läuft!!


----------



## Deichfräse (19. März 2009)

Siehste, ich wollte dir gerade erklären wo die Dinger sitzen...
Aber hast du ja schon gefunden.
Die Buchsen mußt du nicht tauschen, das ist schon in Ordnung, dass die ein wenig "straff" sitzen. Wichtig ist, dass sie die Drehbewegung des Dämpfers ermöglichen. Bei mir sitzt die untere auch ziemlich straff - oben ist es etwas beweglicher. Vermutlich weil dort mehr Drehbewegung beim einfedern auftritt und somit die Buchsen schon wieder etwas mehr eingelaufen sind.


----------



## special_art (19. März 2009)

hätte hier jemand interesse an meinem Ransom 40 ?


----------



## Undertaker73 (19. März 2009)

special_art schrieb:


> hätte hier jemand interesse an meinem Ransom 40 ?



Nein!!
Habe selber eins!!!
Warum verkaufen???


----------



## sharky (19. März 2009)

special_art schrieb:


> hätte hier jemand interesse an meinem Ransom 40 ?



doch zu hightech?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (19. März 2009)

special_art schrieb:


> "bevor du dein allererstes auto gekauft hast hast du die techologie bestimmt nicht studiert bis ins kleinste detail"



nein aber ich musste weder die zündung noch die einspritzung und auch nicht das fahrwerk vorher einstellen....


----------



## special_art (20. März 2009)

War ne frustreaktion mit dem verkaufen..

Hab heute mal den Dämpfer entlüftet um die Gelenkschrauben zu kontrollieren bzw. festzuziehen.. dann, als ich dabei war die negativ-kammer aufzupumpen platzt das Ventil bei 15 Bar.. zack war die luft raus.. ca. 1 cm des ventils abgebrochen.. einfach so.
Weder irgendwie dran rumgerissen noch wärend die pumpe dran war den dämpfer bewegt oder gedämpft.
Alles Ordnungsgemäß gemacht und trotzdem so nen scheiss.. der tag war auch direkt gelaufen.
Kumpel mit seinem Fox Dämpfer sich auch an den kopf gepackt
Voll deprimiert gewesen.. son scheiss
hass auf das teil gehabt ohne ende.. jetzt kriege ich nen neues Ventil das ich dann austauschen werde.

hoffentlich kriege ich dieses "hightech" gerät mal zum normalen laufen


----------



## Deichfräse (20. März 2009)

Klingt aber schon sehr nach aufgesetzter Pumpe und dann mal eben geschaut, wie es federt...
Ansonsten bekommt man so einen Ventilaufsatz nicht so einfach kaputt!?
Ja ja, das Ransom ist manchmal wie eine Frau - unergründlich und doch geht´s nicht ohne!


----------



## sharky (20. März 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Ja ja, das Ransom ist manchmal wie eine Frau...



wobei ich meine bikes oft liebevoller und sensibler behandle als die frau


----------



## Deichfräse (20. März 2009)

Das moniert meine Frau auch manchmal...
Aber ganz ehrlich, DIE könnte kein Bike der Welt ersetzen!


----------



## sharky (20. März 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Aber ganz ehrlich, DIE könnte kein Bike der Welt ersetzen!


stimmt, was ein bike kann, kann keine frau, aber was die frau kann, macht notfalls mutti


----------



## Deichfräse (20. März 2009)

Wie bekomme ich eigentlich ein Foto hier in den Text?


----------



## sharky (20. März 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich eigentlich ein Foto hier in den Text?



du musst auf das bild gehen wo es gespeichert ist, rechte maustaste, eigenschaften, dann die URL kopieren wo das ding liegt. dann klickst über deiner antwort auf den gelben button wo der berg drauf ist "grafik einfügen" und kopierst die URL dann einfach in das kontextfeld das aufgeht. antworten klicken, fertig


----------



## special_art (20. März 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Klingt aber schon sehr nach aufgesetzter Pumpe und dann mal eben geschaut, wie es federt...



wie gesagt hab ich mich im vorfeld mehrfach informiert wie ich den dämpfer aufpumpe und mir wurde dringends mitgeteilt das ich niemals dämpfen soll wenn die pumpe dran ist. erstens weil man sonst an das hauptgelenk kommt und zweitens wenen den hohen drücken

ja ich weiss.. wie soll es sonst abreissen wenn nicht irgendwie drangekommen.. aber es ist einfach so. aber wenn ich mir das dünne alu-ventil so anschaue wunder ich mich nicht.. alu bei etwa 25 BAR   hab die pumpe solange ich das bike hab vll 4 mal angesetzt.. und das erst paar tage her, egal.

ich behandel das bike wie ne porzellan frau 

das wechseln des ventils soll easy sein


----------



## Undertaker73 (20. März 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> stimmt, was ein bike kann, kann keine frau, aber was die frau kann, macht notfalls mutti



Mutti hat nicht so einen grossen Dämpfer wie meine Frau!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (20. März 2009)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Mutti hat nicht so einen grossen Dämpfer wie meine Frau!!!!



ich vermute, du bekommst nen dämpfer von deiner frau, wenn sie das liest


----------



## ScottFreeRider (22. März 2009)

hallo,

mal kurz nen themawechsel und weg von dämpfer- und eheproblemen 

hab jetzt mein ransom 30 eine woche (vorführrad) und schon knarzt da was extrem rum wenn ich richtig fest reintrete. das nagt an meiner psyche, und um auszuschließen dass es der rahmen ist den ich komplett nach rissen abgesucht habe, hab ich dann ein paar bunnyhops gemacht. zuerst hörte ich dann nichts, habs in allen dämpfereinstellungen gemacht, schloss also daraus es sei das innenlager...

doch jetzt hört man auch son leises knarzen bei dämpferarbeit oder in hartem gelände.

kennt das vielleicht noch jemand hier? ich hoffe nur es ist irgendein billigeres teil wie steuersatz, innenlager... nur nicht der rahemen, denke mal der verkäufer hat mich nicht übers ohr gehauen...

danke schonmal

lg davis


----------



## st_mages (23. März 2009)

Hallo,

das mit dem "rauen" Dämpfer hab ich auch. Hab am WE mal den Hinterbau zerlegt und die Lager des Umlenkhebels als Ursache identifiziert.

Die Lager sind gerade mal 1000 km im Rad, jedoch hat der Händler (Scott Reference Center) nicht nur die Wippe als solche ruiniert, sondern auch eins der Lager falsch herum eingebaut.

Möchte ungern den Lagersatz von Scott (150 ) bestellen - weiß jemand die Lagermaße /- bezeichnungen?


----------



## special_art (23. März 2009)

Das knacken und knarrzen hatte ich auch..

Bis ich mal die Schrauben der Dämpfergelenke kontrolliert habe.. die waren locker.. nachgezogen und und dann war alles wieder o.k.

kein knacken und so mehr


----------



## Steven Z (23. März 2009)

in der Bedienungsanleitung vom Ransom werden folgende Lager aufgeführt:
4 Stück 61900 2RS (22x10xT6)
4 Stück 63800 2RS (19x10xT7)
2 Stück 605 2RS (14x5xT5)
so steht's zumindest da drin. Die Stückzahl kommt mir allerdings spanisch vor- von den 63800ern dürften eigentlich nur zwei Lager drin sein- oder habe ich mich da verzählt?
Da mein Al-Hauptrahmen getauscht werden soll überlege ich auch gerade ob ich die Lager mittauschen soll. Den Rahmen habe ich incl. Hinterbau schon zerlegt damit er zu Scott eingeschickt werden kann. Also könnt ich die Lager auch beim Technischen Handel kaufen und selber tauschen. Vor kurzem hat hier jemand die Anleitung von Scott mit den Einpresswerkzeugen gepostet- das sieht für mich aber so aus, als würde das Lager über den Innenring in das Gehäuse gepresst werden- das sollte man natürlich nicht tun. Eigentlich muss das Einpresswerkzeug auf den Aussenring (da wo der Preßsitz ist) wirken. Hat jemand dieses Werkzeug?- vielleicht habe ich mich da nur verguckt.
Generell finde ich die Konstruktion der Wippenlagerung etwas seltsam. Zwischen den beiden Innenringen der Lager befindet sich ja gar keine Distanzhülse! Wenn die Achse festgezogen wird werden die Lager unweigerlich vorgespannt. So steif kann der Rahmen an der Stelle gar nicht sein. In jeder Rolle vom Skateboard sind solche Spacer drin um axiale Spannungen zu verhindern.
Weiß jemand ob die originalen JNK Lager von Scott eigentlich rostfrei sind?
Zum Thema Tragzahlen wäre ich etwas vorsichtig mit den Werten von San Sui (JNK-Lager). Die Tragzahl kann eigentlich nur durch Werkstoffauswahl und Härteverfahren verbessert werden. Ob die Jungs das in Japan wirklich besser machen als in Deutschland wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Steven Z


----------



## Jussi (23. März 2009)

Mh, was du da schreibst verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz!!

1. Du brauchst die 63800 er vier mal, zweimal in der Umlenkwippe und zweimal in den Kettenstreben!

2. Die Distanshülsen sind in der Umlenkwippe zwischen allen Lagern! Wenn sie bei dir nicht drin sind fehlt was!

3. Die Tragzahlen der deutschen Hersteller sind bestimmt nicht geringer, der Chinaschrott welchen es bei Ebay gibt, diese sind mit Sicherheit geringer!
Ich hab Lagersätze zu Haus, von deutschen Herstellern mit hoher Tragzahl! Also keine JNK Lager.
Fang aber nicht wieder damit an, les mal ein paar Seiten vorher! 

Zum tauschen der Lager wird kein Spezialwerkzeug benötigt, das geht auch so! Und wie du schon richtig geschrieben hast das Lager mit dem Ring einsetzten wo die Passung sitzt, dort die Kraft drauf geben! 
Wenn du den Rahmen eh zerlegt hast mach alle Lager neu, sonst fängst bald wieder an! 

Gruß jussi


----------



## st_mages (24. März 2009)

Danke shcon mal für die Lagerliste.
Insgesamt erscheint mir die Konstruktion doch ein wenig fragwürdig.

Vielleicht finden sich ja statt der einrreihigen auch irgendwelche Schrägkugel- oder Kegelrollenlager in den Abmaßen - die würden nämlich die blöde Hülse überflüssig machen.

Die Bauraumverhältnisse bieten auch genug Platz um eine gefräste Wippe für entsprechende Lager zu verwenden, nur für eine Wippe ist der Aufwand dann doch zu groß-


----------



## Steven Z (24. März 2009)

o.k. jetzt habe ich es geschnallt- die 605er sind für die Umlenkrolle des Schaltzuges- da war ich wohl auf dem falschen Dampfer.
Neee ich hatte die Beiträge schon gelesen und wollte die Diskussion nicht neu anfachen- bei mir sind gemischt JNK und INA Lager drin. Wer weiß werd da schon alles dran rumgefummelt hat. Habe das bike gebraucht gekauft und hatte direkt nach der zweiten Tour einen Rahmenbruch oberhalb der Dämpferaufnahme- hatte ich damals mit Bild hier eingestellt. Jetzt sieht es wohl so aus, dass ich mit Hilfe meines Shops für wenig Geld an einen neuen Hauptrahmen komme.
Das mit den fehlenden Distanzhülsen gibt mir natürlich zu denken- kam mir gleich so komisch vor. Du hattest hier letztens die Montageanleitung gepostet- auf dem Bild auf Seite 8 sind diese Distanzhülsen aber nicht abgebildet oder? Gehören die denn zu dem Komplettset? Oder wo bekomme ich sie sonst her?
Ich denke wenn der Shop meinen Rahmen hat dann lass ich die das noch mal komplett machen- dann weiß ich das alles drin ist was rein muss.

Steven Z


----------



## Steven Z (25. März 2009)

ich habe gerade noch mal in die Wippe reingeschaut- von Distanzhülsen ist da nichts zu sehen. Wenn da was reingehört hat das einer verbummelt:









Wie kann ich eigentlich die Bildgröße hier beeinflussen? In meinem Album sind sie größer drin. Muss ich die Bilder erst in mein Album hochladen oder kann ich sie direkt von meinem Rechner in den Beitrag posten?

Auf der Montageanleitung sieht das beim Austreiben der Lager auch nicht so aus als hätte da noch eine Hülse innen drin Platz um den Dorn da so schräg auf das Lager zu stellen.

Bin gleich in meinem Shop- mal sehen was die so sagen.

Steven Z


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (25. März 2009)

Wenn du mit was dünnerem in die Lager fasst kannst du die Buchsen etwas bewegen um es beim Ausbau leichter zu haben!

Die Buchsen sind im Verschleißteilsatz nicht mit drin!

Fotos kannst vom Album aus hochladen. Die Adresse vom Albumbild kopieren, wenn du auf Eigenschaften gehst ist die Adresse in small und large da!

Edit: war gerade in deinem Album scheint wirklich so zu sein das keine Buchsen drin sind!! Komisch..........


----------



## sharky (25. März 2009)

*kurze frage:*

bin endlich am aufbau des ransom und habe u.a. die bremsleitung verlegt. an der schwinge ist auf höhe des vorderen drehpunktes eine art höcker in längsrichtung mit links und rechts ner bohrung. wird da die leitung auch nochmal fixiert oder wofür sind die?


----------



## sharky (25. März 2009)

ok, hier bei undertaker halbwegs zu erkennen, aber ist die leitung auf dem höcker fixiert? ist ja kein normaler disc halter?


----------



## LautSprecher (26. März 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> wobei ich meine bikes oft liebevoller und sensibler behandle als die frau



Riecht ja stark nach Inzest!
Sorry für Spam, musste aber sein.


----------



## Tilo (26. März 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> *kurze frage:*
> 
> bin endlich am aufbau des ransom und habe u.a. die bremsleitung verlegt. an der schwinge ist auf höhe des vorderen drehpunktes eine art höcker in längsrichtung mit links und rechts ner bohrung. wird da die leitung auch nochmal fixiert oder wofür sind die?



......ja, aber links neben dem "Höcker" liegt die Leitung auf (immer vom Fahrer aus gesehen).
Und leg bitte auch die Br.-Leitung am Unterrohr sauber in die Führung. 

cu
Tilo


----------



## Tilo (26. März 2009)

Steven Z schrieb:


> ich habe gerade noch mal in die Wippe reingeschaut- von Distanzhülsen ist da nichts zu sehen. Wenn da was reingehört hat das einer verbummelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



......machts doch nicht so kompliziert. Klopf die Lager raus und dann fällt das "Distanzrohr" mit raus und wenn keins drinn war, dann nicht.
Beim Scott Hinterbau Reparaturkit sind auch die Distanzrohre mit bei.

cu
Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mozart-only (26. März 2009)

Weiß einer von euch  ob ein Umbau auf 1,5 Zoll Steuersatz (Gabelschaft) möglich ist ?


----------



## Tilo (26. März 2009)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch  ob ein Umbau auf 1,5 Zoll Steuersatz (Gabelschaft) möglich ist ?



.....ist nicht möglich.

cu
Tilo


----------



## sharky (26. März 2009)

Tilo schrieb:


> Und leg bitte auch die Br.-Leitung am Unterrohr sauber in die Führung.



ja papa 

schin klar dass die leitung sauber in die aufnahmen muss, deswegen frag ich ja weil eben an der stelle die führung eben nicht so vorhanden ist


----------



## bremser75 (27. März 2009)

Reite seit dieser Woche auch ein Ransom 40. Leider konnt ich noch nicht fahren wegen des Wetters,- Schönwetterfahrer . Vorher viele viele Jahre kein 2Rad mit Muskelkraft bewegt.
Schaun wir mal, ob mich dieses Hobby wieder packt.
Bevors richtig losgeht brauch ich jedoch noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten, wie z.B. Topf fürn Kopf.
Ein Sorry an Tilo an dieser Stelle, aber bei 1200 DM und dem Anblick des Bikes konnt ich mit meiner Spontanität nicht widerstehen.

Was sind denn die wesentlichen Elemente, welche getauscht werden müssten, um mit dem Gewicht weiter runter zu kommen?
Reifen ist bekannt, was noch? wenn möglich mit Angaben des Einsparpotenzials.


----------



## Tilo (27. März 2009)

bremser75 schrieb:


> Was sind denn die wesentlichen Elemente, welche getauscht werden müssten, um mit dem Gewicht weiter runter zu kommen?
> Reifen ist bekannt, was noch? wenn möglich mit Angaben des Einsparpotenzials.



.......ich kann mich da an jemanden erinnern, der griff zu Feile und Bohrmaschine .
Auch zierten sein Schaltwerk, Bolzen der Schaltrollen, in Naturfaser .

cu
Tilo


----------



## Börner1982 (27. März 2009)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch  ob ein Umbau auf 1,5 Zoll Steuersatz (Gabelschaft) möglich ist ?





NICHT    MÖGLICH !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry! Ich habe es auch vor gehabt!

MfG Börner


----------



## sharky (27. März 2009)

bremser75 schrieb:


> Was sind denn die wesentlichen Elemente, welche getauscht werden müssten, um mit dem Gewicht weiter runter zu kommen? Reifen ist bekannt, was noch? wenn möglich mit Angaben des Einsparpotenzials.



die reifen bringen dir zusammen max. 150g und die schläuche noch mal 120g, kosten hier mäßig und vorteil mittel. machen! die kurbel bringt 130g und sicher nen schaltkomforvorteil. machen! die bremsen bringen gewichtstechnisch wenig bis nix, wenn du meinst mehr power zu brauchen, tauschen, sonst lassen. die laufräder bringen max. 200g da die originalen schon sehr sehr leicht sind mit 2050g. meine hope pro II / superocomp / alunippel / ex5.1 bringen 1855g auf die waage, leichter geht da kaum. trotz hervorragender einkaufskonditionen reine materialkosten 300. die gabel bringt dir 200 - 500g. vorbau / lenker / sattelstütze lohnt nicht, das gewicht beim 40er trotz deluxe ausstattung unter 15kg zu bekommen und das ding fahrtauglich (entsprechend seiner bestimmung) zu halten ist fast mission impossible. hab meines nun zusammen, wiegt ne tonne, aber wird spaß machen  die gabel hat bei mir theoretisch potenzial, hab nun ne durolux drin die 300g mehr hat als die lyrik solo air aber im vergleich zum allgemeinen marktniveau 450 weniger kostet und bisher (in der werkstatt  ) nen guten eindruck macht. 

wenn du das ding nicht nur aufgrund irgendwelcher "emotionaler" themen wie markennamen tunen willst dann bleibt dir effektiv nur, ne lyirk solo air rein zu machen, und ne xt kurbel sowie reifen und schläuche, alles andere kostet ne menge geld und bringt garnix, vor allem bei den anbauteilen. schau dass du das ding funktional sauber hinbekommst und sch... auf ein kg gewicht, das hast du sicher auch auf den rippen zum abspecken 

stelle morgen bilder von meinem rein, vielleicht gibt es ja einige anregungen


----------



## sharky (27. März 2009)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> NICHT    MÖGLICH !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry! Ich habe es auch vor gehabt!



wie auch? das steuerrohr hat ne aufnahme für nen 1 1/8 semi-integrierten steuersatz, da geht eben kein 1.5 rein


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (28. März 2009)

Hallo Sharky,

eine allgemeine Frage an dich...

würdest du das Ransom 40 als Allrounder bezeichnen oder doch eher als "Downhiller" oder "freerider"...??

Suche halt die sogenannte Eierlegende wohlmilchsau und hatte gedacht mit der blockierung des Equalizer wäre das Bike beim klettern echt der hammer.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## sharky (28. März 2009)

die eierlegende wollmilchsau gibt es nicht! du wirst kein bike finden mit dem du CC rennen und nen slopestylecontest fahren kannst. wenn ich mir ansehe wo du wohnst und überlege was du von der materie kennst würd ich dir zu nem 130mm bike mit VPP hinterbau raten das reicht zum sportlich bergab fahren und hoch kommt man dank locker erreichbarer 12,5kg gesamtgewicht und neutralem hinterbau genau so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feuerwehr HH (28. März 2009)

Danke für die Antwort.....

das ich hier keine 160 mm brauche ist klar...genau das meinte mein Händler auch...

Dann werde ich wohl doch heute noch ein Genius 40 probefahren 
müssen..

oder das Reign 1 (ohne X)....!!

ich melde mich wenn ich mich entschieden habe....

Gruß Dennis


----------



## sharky (28. März 2009)

warum brauchst du überhaupt so ne gewaltmaschiene? was fährst du? wo fährst du?


----------



## 29erpete (28. März 2009)

29erpete schrieb:


> grüss euch,
> 
> vor kurzem hab ich meinen Equalizer Dämpfer Mod. 07 über den LBS zum Service geschickt und einen neuen (Modell 08 oder 09) zurückbekommen (alter war anscheinend irreparabel, hab aber ausser einem nicht 100%igen Lockout nix gemerkt). Bei der ersten Fahrt mit dem neuen Dämpfer ist folgendes Problem aufgetreten: Der rote Rebound (Power Stabilizer) Knopf lässt sich manchmal vom Gewinde abdrehen (kein "Klick") anstatt den Rebound zu verstellen und bergab über Stock&Stein springt der Knopf heraus in die "Pedal Platform"-Stellung was natürlich weniger prickelnd ist.
> Wenn man den Knopf ganz abdreht, kommt das Gewinde zum Vorschein (innen hohl) und aus dem Loch steht eine Nadel raus, anscheinend ist die für Platform ein/aus zuständig.
> ...



so, der Dämpfer ist nun auch von Reset zurückgekommen (wurde am gleich am selben Tag wieder retourgeschickt: sehr lobenswert) und ich hab die erste Testfahr hinter mir -> Rebound Einstellung funktioniert wieder, der Knopf springt aber noch immer bei jedem kleinen Sprung (z.B. von Bordsteinkante mit ca. 30km/h) in die "On" Position -> sehr schlecht. Ist jemand schon einen 09er Equalizer gefahren und kann mir sagen ob das vielleicht ein Fehler der ganzen Serie ist?
Nochwas: beim Einbau war mir nicht ganz klar in welcher Position das Seil der Fernbedienung geklemmt werden soll, d.h. ob im Traction Modus auch schon das rechte Ventil (blaue Mutter) ein Stückchen rausgezogen werden soll?

grüsse,
Peter


----------



## Undertaker73 (28. März 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Hallo Sharky,
> 
> eine allgemeine Frage an dich...
> 
> ...



Das Thema ist schon tausend mal besprochen worden.
Das Ransom 40 ist ein waschechtes Enduro- bis Freeridebike obwohl es mir als Freerider im Bikepark eigentlich zu schade wäre.
Man lässt sich immer sehr schnell von der Optik blenden und sagt sich: "Och die 15,2 Kg die Scott da angibt sind mit ein paar Schilling leicht zu pimpen"!!
Ist aber nicht so.Das Bike wiegt von Haus aus 16 Kg.
Und das merkt man bei uns im Bergischen auf steilen knackigen Anstiegen ganz schön.
Scott verbaut schon sehr leichte Teile auch wenn die Erstausstattung beim 40èr nicht sehr hochwertig wirkt aber dennoch im Vergleich zu ein paar Edelteilen trotzdem sehr stabil und leicht ist.
Wie schon Sharky gesagt hat, pimpen wird richtig teuer.
Ich habe mir jetzt XT-Kurbel und XT-Umwerfer einbauen lassen.
Bike im Laden digital gewogen: 15,8 Kg! Peng
Das waren dann für 200 gr. mal eben 150 Euro.
Die kann man im zweifelsfalle auch zum Aldi bringen.
Bei dem Rest sparst du nichts.
Alleine der Sattel ist fast genauso leicht wie mein alter Flite Titan!!!
Die Reifen vielleicht noch auf 2,25èr umbauen und 200 gr. sind weg. Aber welche?
Scott Stroke sind  hammergeile Reifen,würde mich ungern von ihnen trennen.
Aber du siehst ja die Liste ist ellenlang und wo fange ich an.

Das einzige was richtig Gewicht bringt ist die Gabel!!!!
Aber dann Geld,Geld,Geld.....
Das Ransom ist trotzdem ein geiles Bike und du wirst sehr viel Spass damit haben!
So Long.


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (28. März 2009)

@Sharky,

unterwegs bin ich überwiegend in den Harburger Berge sowie im Neukloster Forrest...

Im Harz fahren wir ab und an mal einige Touren sowie der Urlaub am Gardasee...

Wieso überhaupt so eine Gewaltmaschine...Tja, glaub es ist die Optik die mir gefällt...

Fahre nun schon länger ein Hardtail und möchte mir nun ein geiles Fully kaufen....

Bin heute ein trek remedy 7 gefahren...wow.. war nicht schlecht, trotz 160 mm fährt sich das Bike wie ein All Mountain...

Naja es wird wohl noch eine weile dauern bis ich mich entschieden habe..

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Deichfräse (28. März 2009)

@29erpete

Der Seilzug vom Remotehebel wird in der Lock-Out-Position geklemmt. Heißt Dämpfer einbauen, Seilzug festklemmen und dann nötigenfalls feintuning mit den kleinen blauen Muttern.
In der Regel sollte beim Lock-Out ein winzig kleines Spiel zwischen Hebel und Mutter sein. Traction- und Full-Mode mußt du dann prüfen, ob beide Varianten vernünftig funktionieren und eben notfalls etwas mit der rechten Mutter korrigieren.


----------



## Deichfräse (28. März 2009)

Ich muß übrigens noch auf Ersatz warten...
Habe letzten Dienstag beim Händler nachgefragt und bekam diese Antwort:
Rahmen ist auf dem Weg zu Scott und in ca. 10 Tagen sollte es Neuigkeiten geben. Wenn früher, dann ruft er mich an.

10 Tage können ziemlich lang sein...!
Einziger Trost - nächste Woche bin ich von Mo.-So. @work (bei Sharky auf der Ecke) und könnte eh nichts machen.


----------



## Börner1982 (29. März 2009)

Schönen Guten Abend zusammen!

Wie sieht das eigendlich mit nem Dämpfer-wechsel bei euch aus, habt ihr das schon mal gemacht, probiert?

Ich habe mir mal meinen ersatz Dämpfer rein gessetzt und bin echt angenehm überrascht! Ich habe nen 07er Manitou Swinger 3way und der passt auch um "scharmhaares-breite" rein ... 

Jetzt zu meiner eigendlichen Frage. Bei den Dämpfern ist die Einbauläge immer klar, aber kann es sein das es von Dämpfer zu Dämpfer sich dann der Federweg auch ändern kann? Wenn ja bitte ich um ne Erklärung, wie ich das selber einschätzen bzw heraus finden kann ob der Federweg vom Scott-Dämpfer zum Manitou verändert worden ist durch den Umbau ... 

Ihr wisst schon was ich mein ...

MfG Börner


----------



## UFO-DS (29. März 2009)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Schönen Guten Abend zusammen!
> 
> Wie sieht das eigendlich mit nem Dämpfer-wechsel bei euch aus, habt ihr das schon mal gemacht, probiert?
> 
> ...



hast du davon vielleicht mal ein foto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (29. März 2009)

Kann ich machen .... 

Fahr-rechnisch ist es auch echt porno!!! Hätt ich nicht gedacht ...


----------



## mindcrusher (29. März 2009)

@Börner

Das ist ganz einfach, mess einfach die Federweg des Kolbens des scott dämpfers, du weist dann das der ein federweg von 160mm am hinterbau ermöglicht, du teilst dann einfach den ferdeweg des hinterbaus von 160mm durch den federweg des kolbens damit hast du das verhältnis der übersetzung vom dämpfer zum hinterbau, dann misst du den neuen dämpfer federweg und nimmst das dann mal das verhältnis von der übersetzung und dann weist du bescheid.  das heißt zb, wenn der dämpferfederweg zB 40mm beträgt und der hinterbau 160mm hat dann hast du ein verhältnis von 1:4 wenn der neue dämpfer nur einen federweg von 35mm hat dann hast du nur einen ferderweg von 140mm am hinterbau.
ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Börner1982 (29. März 2009)

@ mindcrusher

Danke dir, ja ... du konntest mir helfen! Ich werde es mal prüfen und berichten ....

Börner


----------



## Undertaker73 (2. April 2009)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit,d.h. nach der Winterpause, das Problem das ich vom Fullmode nicht mehr in den Tractionmode komme. Der Lockout funktioniert aber!!
Wenn ich vom Lockout in den Tractionmode schalte funzt es auch wieder:!
Ist das ein Problem mit dem Seilzug oder muss ich den Dämpfer einschicken?
Der Dämpfer ist ansonsten absolut dicht. Wenn ich 27 bar in die Positivkammer drücke habe ich nach 2 Wochen immer noch 25 bar.
Habe keine Lust das Ding einzuschicken!


----------



## 29erpete (2. April 2009)

29erpete schrieb:


> so, der Dämpfer ist nun auch von Reset zurückgekommen (wurde am gleich am selben Tag wieder retourgeschickt: sehr lobenswert) und ich hab die erste Testfahr hinter mir -> Rebound Einstellung funktioniert wieder, der Knopf springt aber noch immer bei jedem kleinen Sprung (z.B. von Bordsteinkante mit ca. 30km/h) in die "On" Position -> sehr schlecht. Ist jemand schon einen 09er Equalizer gefahren und kann mir sagen ob das vielleicht ein Fehler der ganzen Serie ist?
> Nochwas: beim Einbau war mir nicht ganz klar in welcher Position das Seil der Fernbedienung geklemmt werden soll, d.h. ob im Traction Modus auch schon das rechte Ventil (blaue Mutter) ein Stückchen rausgezogen werden soll?
> 
> grüsse,
> Peter



Für alle Leidensgenossen:
Reset hat mir den Tipp gegeben die drei Stiftschrauben an dem schwarzen Sockel des Knopfes VORSICHTIG anzuziehen. Das hab ich gemacht und der Knopf lässt sich nun schwerer rausziehen -> bleibt hoffentlich währen der Fahrt drinnen.

grüsse,
Peter


----------



## hXcOREschloch (2. April 2009)

heyho, ich fürchte mein Dämpfer ist wieder einmal zum Einschicken bereit
... hab einem Verwandten das Rad geborgt, und vergessen ihm zu sagen, dass er beim Dämpfer zuerst die Postivkammer aufblasen soll ...  ... er dürfte jedenfalls vermutlich zuerst die Negativkammer aufgepumpt haben, bzw. dürfte die abgesackt sein.... 
....habs jetzt mal selbst probiert, ... zuerst Positiv aufgepumpt (ohne Probleme), danach versucht die Negativ aufzupumpen, allerdings sind da nicht mehr als 5bar rein...  ...hatte zuerst gedacht es liegt eventuell an der Scott-Dämpferpumpe - aber wie denn auch, wenn es kurz davor beim Anderen funktioniert hat....  ... habs dann noch mit einer zweiten Dämpferpumpe probiert,... da hab ich überhaupt nichts rein bekommen... dürfte anscheinend nicht vollkommen auf das Ventil passen, weil da bekomme ich überhaupt gar nichts rein,... wie wenn ich gegen eine Wand pumpen würde... 
...jedenfalls werd ich morgen mal wieder zum lokalen Händler schauen... ...vielleicht bekommts der hin, auch wenn ich nicht so recht dran glaube... ...und dann hoffen, dass es nicht wieder 6 Wochen lang dauert wie beim letzten Mal ... .... 
..oder hat vielleicht jemand von Euch noch eine Idee diesbezgl.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (3. April 2009)

Ganz sicher das du nicht mehr im Lockout mode bist? Check mal unten die Stifte am Dämpfer, ob sich diese wirklich jedesmal bewegen wenn du den Hebel betätigst. Sonst kann auch das Ventil i.A. sein, gibt es als E-Teil und kannst du einfach selber tauschen.


----------



## hXcOREschloch (3. April 2009)

mhm, jo hab ich schon geschaut, war aber eh auf Travel; auch die Stifte am Dämpfer gehen ohne Probleme rein/raus. 

Ich werd ihn jetzt mal zum Händler bringen, der soll ev. das Ventil checken, und ansonsten ( mal wieder ) einschicken. :-(


----------



## Lucard77 (3. April 2009)

hello

Hatte auch ein klize kleines P. Beim nachschauen ob noch genug Druck drauf ist.
Ist mir aufgefallen das die negativkammer komplett leer ist. Nach einer Std. fummelei und 
nichts erreicht - ab zum Händler (30Km). Händler hat Support angerufen -- Ventil mit locktait festgemacht da es sich nun immer mit raus gedreht hat. Kleines P.
erledigt. Ach ja Fehler ist laut Support alt bekannt. 

Gruß Lucard


----------



## special_art (4. April 2009)

special_art schrieb:


> Hab heute mal den Dämpfer entlüftet um die Gelenkschrauben zu kontrollieren bzw. festzuziehen.. dann, als ich dabei war die negativ-kammer aufzupumpen platzt das Ventil bei 15 Bar.. zack war die luft raus.. ca. 1 cm des ventils abgebrochen.. einfach so.
> Weder irgendwie dran rumgerissen noch wärend die pumpe dran war den dämpfer bewegt oder gedämpft.
> Alles Ordnungsgemäß gemacht und trotzdem so nen scheiss.. der tag war auch direkt gelaufen.
> Kumpel mit seinem Fox Dämpfer sich auch an den kopf gepackt
> ...




soooo.. ich mal wieder mit meinem Dämpfer. Ich muss sagen.. nen teufelsgerät ist das.

Neues Ventil bekommen.. Ventilschaft draufgetan, ventil reingeschraubt.. alles kein problem.. hatte meinen scott händler am tele.

jetzt weiss ich wie ich mir letztens mein negativ ventil abgerissen hab.
- nachdem ich die positivkammer gefüllt hab und ich dann angefangen hab die negativkammer zu befüllen zieht sich der dämpfer zusammen. bei 5 Bar an der negativkammer zieht der sich schon so zusammen das der pumpenaufsatz an das hauptgelenk kommt .. 
also stimmt da was nicht mit dem dämpfer.. 5 Bar können nicht 26 Bar überwinden.. hebel war auf full. gecheckt ob alles läuft. alles o.k soweit.
der mechaniker vom händler wusste dann auch keinen rat mehr.
am montag checkt der bei scott ab.
leider kann ich das bike nicht in den laden bringen weil ich es im internet erworben hab. wird wohl so enden das ich den dämpfer einschicke. oder ich finde einen guten scotthändler um düsseldorf herum.

nunja.. gemischte gefühle hab ich wegen dem dämpfer.. bin ja nicht der einzige der probs damit hat.

sagt mal.. jemand hier mit nem ransom und nem anderem dämpfer drinne, geht das überhaupt ?? 
wenn ja könnt ihr mir dazu was sagen ?


----------



## Axalp (4. April 2009)

Habe mit meinem Ransom gerade folgendes Problem:

















Ist beim uphill (kein Wiegetritt, kleinste Übersetzung) passiert. Allerdings wurde das Ransom von mir in den vergangenen Jahren auch ziemlich 'rangenommen. 

Also wer vorhat damit in Bike-Parks oder an den Gardasee zu gehen um verblockte, verwurzelte Trails zu rocken, sollte sich das zweimal überlegen. 

Mal sehen wie kulant sich Scott zeigt.


----------



## UFO-DS (4. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> ...Mal sehen wie kulant sich Scott zeigt.



warum kulant? das ist doch ein eindeutiger garantiefall, oder?
wie alt ist der gaul?


----------



## Axalp (5. April 2009)

Naja, das Kaufdatum liegt 2 Jahre und 2 Monate zurück...


----------



## UFO-DS (5. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Naja, das Kaufdatum liegt 2 Jahre und 2 Monate zurück...



scott gewährt 5 Jahre auf den rahmen & 2 auf die anbauteile!!!
ließ dir die garantiebestimmung mal genau durch.
mach dir da mal keine sorgen!


----------



## mindcrusher (5. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Naja, das Kaufdatum liegt 2 Jahre und 2 Monate zurück...




mach dir keinen kopf, bring das bike zum händler, der schickt den rahmen ein und dann gibts einen neuen, vieleicht schon einen von 2009.


----------



## Axalp (5. April 2009)

UFO-DS schrieb:


> scott gewährt 5 Jahre auf den rahmen & 2 auf die anbauteile!!!
> ließ dir die garantiebestimmung mal genau durch.
> mach dir da mal keine sorgen!



Hoi, das freut mich zu hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UFO-DS (5. April 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Hoi, das freut mich zu hören.



sei doch bitte so nett und halte mich mal auf dem laufenden...

ich hab da ja auch schon meine erfahrungen mit einem rahmenbruch machen müssen...
leider habe ich kein neues modell im austausch bekommen.
lediglich den hauptrahmen wollte scott austauschen.
ich hab aber druck gemacht, dass sie den dämpfer auch wechseln.

schätze mal bei dir wirds ne neue schwinge werden...


----------



## andrerobert (5. April 2009)

Moin... heut hat mein Ransom das zeitliche gesegnet, vorraussichtlich weil die von haus aus 2 achsen verstauscht haben( die hohle und die massieve) die hohle ist gebrochen und somit wurde aus dem hauptrahmen die verankerung rausgerissen...mal schaun was der händler meint..-.- nja als mtb guide isses halts chon ******* wenn man fahrtechnik 4 mitm hardtail fahren muss, das wird ne tolle sache werden  ...wiso kann man nich einfahc 2 massive achsen einbauen und auf nummer sicher gehen? die 10 gramm-.- spürt eh keiner

mfg andré


----------



## UFO-DS (6. April 2009)

andrerobert schrieb:


> Moin... heut hat mein Ransom das zeitliche gesegnet, vorraussichtlich weil die von haus aus 2 achsen verstauscht haben( die hohle und die massieve) die hohle ist gebrochen und somit wurde aus dem hauptrahmen die verankerung rausgerissen...mal schaun was der händler meint..-.- nja als mtb guide isses halts chon ******* wenn man fahrtechnik 4 mitm hardtail fahren muss, das wird ne tolle sache werden  ...wiso kann man nich einfahc 2 massive achsen einbauen und auf nummer sicher gehen? die 10 gramm-.- spürt eh keiner
> 
> mfg andré



hast du davon vielleicht mal ein bild?


----------



## special_art (6. April 2009)

hey all,


mein händler hat Scott angerufen und abgechekt wegen meinem Dämpfer. hat denen das ganze geschildert und die haben gesagt das er anscheinend im Arsch ist. (kaum beansprucht das dingen) aber egal. Muss den einschicken und bekomme nen neuen Dämpfer.. wenigstens das. hoffe das der mich nicht enttäuscht xD

also ich werde den Dämpfer selber ausbauen und dann zuschicken.

hab das noch nie gemacht und wollte mal fragen ob ihr mit nen paar tips geben könnt.. 
worauf ich achten soll.. vielleicht die ersten schritte mal erläutert. denke mal das es nicht so schwer sein wird.

wäre dankbar für paar tips


----------



## 29erpete (6. April 2009)

special_art schrieb:


> hey all,
> 
> 
> mein händler hat Scott angerufen und abgechekt wegen meinem Dämpfer. hat denen das ganze geschildert und die haben gesagt das er anscheinend im Arsch ist. (kaum beansprucht das dingen) aber egal. Muss den einschicken und bekomme nen neuen Dämpfer.. wenigstens das. hoffe das der mich nicht enttäuscht xD
> ...



1. Seil das vom Hebel am Lenker kommt lösen
2. Schraube der unteren Dämpferachse rausdrehen und Dämpfer aus der Halterung raus nach oben drücken
3. Sachte "einfedern" damit du an die obere Schraube kommst und rausdrehen kannst

Für den Einbau wirst du dann wieder etwas Schraubensicherungsmittel brauchen.

grüsse,
Peter


----------



## special_art (6. April 2009)

o.k. das werde ich hinkriegen. 

da ich sowieso keinen druck in der negativkammer hab werde ich die luft in der positivkammer auch rauslassen ne ?


----------



## Deichfräse (6. April 2009)

Na, da macht euch mal doch paar Sorgen um die Kulanz bei Scott.
So kulant, wie sonst immer beschrieben ist man bei Scott wohl nicht mehr.
Ich hab´ meinen Rahmen gerade zurück bekommen mit dem Hinweis, dass der Rahmen völlig intakt sei, kein Riß kein gar nichts - voll fahrtauglich.
Na ja, der Techniker dort in Dachau saß ja auch nicht auf dem Bike, als es im Gebälk krachte und für mich fraglich, ob eine reine Sichtprüfung in dem Fall tatsächlich ausreicht...
Ich bin kein Versuchskaninchen, mit dem man herausfindet, wie oft es bis zum totalen Kollaps im Gebälk krachen darf - schon gar nicht, wenn ich mit dem Teil in hochalpinem Gelände unterwegs bin!
Gut, dass mein Händler des Vertrauens das Ganze ähnlich sieht, wie ich und sich da noch einmal reinhängt.
Schlimmstenfalls war´s das dann mit Scott Ransom und mir - hab´ mich alternativ schon mal bei anderen Herstellern orientiert. Ich bin echt enttäuscht! Schließlich ist das Bike keine 3 Jahre alt und ich hab´ keine Lust in so kurzen Abständen so viel Kohle in Bikes zu investieren - ich hab´ auch noch andere Hobbies!


----------



## special_art (6. April 2009)

ist nen Carbon Rahmen ne ?


----------



## Deichfräse (6. April 2009)

Ja. 
Deswegen fahre ich damit auch keinen Meter mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## special_art (6. April 2009)

da wäre ich auch höchst vorsichtig dann. aber da gibts doch ne methode extra für carbon. da wird das material speziell überprüft.. quasi durchleuchtet oder ?


----------



## Deichfräse (6. April 2009)

Ja, das kostet aber Geld, weil Scott den Rahmen dazu an externe Stellen schicken müßte und das haben sie meines Wissens nach mit meinem Rahmen nicht getan.


----------



## special_art (6. April 2009)

Oha...

also eigentlich müsste das pflicht sein wenn da so ein verdacht von dir liegt. Carbon schaden muss nicht immer sichtbar sein denke ich und da müssten die das verfahren anwenden. 

aber dein händler tritt denen bestimmt mal auf die füsse


----------



## UFO-DS (6. April 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Ja.
> Deswegen fahre ich damit auch keinen Meter mehr!



was machst du dann jetzt mit dem teil?
ebay?


----------



## Deichfräse (6. April 2009)

Nö, der kommt als abschreckendes Beispiel schön an die Wand! Vielleicht trenne ich ihn auch vorsichtig auf und schicke Scott dann die Bilder vom Innenleben samt Rechnung für den Rahmen, den ich mir jetzt organisiere bzw. organisieren muss.
Das wird aller Voraussicht aber kein Scott mehr sein.


----------



## 29erpete (6. April 2009)

Mal was lustiges zwischendurch: Meine Freundin wollte mir einen Montageständer kaufen und hat beim Fachändler (verkauft die Bikes auch) ausdrücklich einen verlangt auf den ein Scott Ransom passt. Der fragt noch ob es eine Carbon Sattelstütze hat, was sie verneint. Daraufhin holt er total überzeugt das Teil aus dem Lager:
http://www.capobianchi.it/bici/portabici/images/bicisupport art76.jpg
Vorne hat das Ding einen Schnellspanner! und hinten ist die Auflage für das Tretlager gerade mal breit genug für ein Rennrad.
Bin schon gespannt was er dazu sagt wenn ich es zurückbringe. Wenn das die Beratung ist für die man auch mal etwas mehr zahlen soll, gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## special_art (6. April 2009)

da wird der frau direkt alles angedreht


----------



## Deichfräse (7. April 2009)

Oh man(n), F(l)achhandel...
Deswegen sieht meine Bikes der Händler nur bei der Anlieferung und Kontrolle auf ordnungsgemäßen Zustand bzw. Vollständigkeit!
Wobei das hier hoch im Norden vermutlich noch viel extremer ist, gerade im Bereich Mountainbike.
Kein Wunder, die höchste Erhebung hier ist, glaube ich, 148m über dem Meeresspiegel und die älteren Herrschaften mit ihren Citycruisern sehen das alles nicht so verbissen...


----------



## KäptnFR (8. April 2009)

Hätte einen neuwertigen Equalizer zu verkaufen. Neupreis 1000  (Danke Tilo)

Falls jmd Interesse hat ===> PN!


----------



## Tilo (8. April 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Oh man(n), F(l)achhandel...
> ...



........., nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.

Kurz vorher schriebst du _"Gut, dass mein Händler des Vertrauens das Ganze ähnlich sieht, wie ich und sich da noch einmal reinhängt"_

Aha.

cu
Tilo


----------



## jensgsxr750 (8. April 2009)

nachdem ich hier über rahmenbrüche gelesen habe,werde ich mich in den keller schleichen und mal schauen ob evtl schon kleinere risse zu sehen sind.
bin seit knapp zwei jahren voll zufrieden mit meinem ransom,aber jetzt geht mi echt die klammer!!!


----------



## Deichfräse (8. April 2009)

@Tilo

...der sitzt auch nicht hier in meiner Heimat und kümmern tut sich um die Problematik mittlerweile der Verkauf - nicht die Werkstatt. Von der Werkstatt habe ich den Rahmen, mit dem Verweis auf die Aussage von Scott, zurück bekommen und damit war der Fall für die Jungs dort erst einmal erledigt.
Und ich weiß, dass es etliche Schrauber und Händler gibt, die wirklich Ahnung von dem haben, was uns meistens sehr viel Freude bereitet, aber leider ist das die Ausnahme.
Wenn mir (1,83m) z.B. jemand einen Rahmen in Größe S anbietet und meint, dass man mit einem längeren Vorbau das Ganze ausgleichen kann oder mir erzählen will, dass die Schwinge gleitgelagert ist obwohl da Industrielager verbaut sind, in eine Bremsanlage mit Mineralöl DOT-Flüssigkeit kippt, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter...

Da leg´ ich dann lieber selbst Hand an und weiß, dass es ordentlich gemacht ist.


----------



## mindcrusher (10. April 2009)

Ich wünsch allen Ransom Fahrern und die, die es werden wollen ein frohes Osterfest und viel spass bei suchen,
 von was auch immer!!!


----------



## michaduke (11. April 2009)

Danke schön!!

Dir auch .

suchen ?? Dicke Eier natürlich !! was sonst ??


----------



## sharky (15. April 2009)

oh man... da steht das neu aufgebaute bike im zimmer nebenan und ich trau mich kaum es zu fahren 
wenn ich von den ganzen rahmenbrüchen lese... dachte bisher immer, die carbonvariante wäre eher betroffen aber scheinbar ist es auch die aluversion die hier nen knick macht. das was man mit deichfräse macht, kann ich nicht gutheissen. und das bei den preisen, die - von einigen exoten mal abgesehen - doch an der spitze der bikepalette stehen. hoffe meiner hält... toi toi toi


----------



## Osama bin biken (15. April 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand ne Ahnung was beim Bremsen mit der hinteren Bremse knackt? Geht auch im Stand wenn die hintere Bremse zu ist und man das Rad leicht vor und zurück bewegt. Dämpfer offen und zu spielt keine Rolle. Weiß da jemand was? Gebrochen scheint nix zu sein, habe schon alles gecheckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UFO-DS (15. April 2009)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand ne Ahnung was beim Bremsen mit der hinteren Bremse knackt? Geht auch im Stand wenn die hintere Bremse zu ist und man das Rad leicht vor und zurück bewegt. Dämpfer offen und zu spielt keine Rolle. Weiß da jemand was? Gebrochen scheint nix zu sein, habe schon alles gecheckt.



welche bremse?


----------



## Mr_Ransom (15. April 2009)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand ne Ahnung was beim Bremsen mit der hinteren Bremse knackt? Geht auch im Stand wenn die hintere Bremse zu ist und man das Rad leicht vor und zurück bewegt. Dämpfer offen und zu spielt keine Rolle. Weiß da jemand was? Gebrochen scheint nix zu sein, habe schon alles gecheckt.



Hi,

hatte ich auch, war der Schnellspanner. Ich hatte einen Leichtbau mit wenig Vorspannkraft, 
probier mal mehr Spannkraft, evtl Lack abkratzen etc.
Viel erfolg

Gruss


----------



## sharky (15. April 2009)

hat der dämpfer ggf spiel? die schraube an der wippe? kann sein dass die etwas druck abbekommt und dann, wenn die schraube spiel hat, das knacken verursacht.


----------



## Osama bin biken (16. April 2009)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten - Bremse ist die Juicy 5. Schnellspanner kann´s nicht sein, habe ne Maxle hinten. Schrauben am Dämpfer habe ich auch schon kontrolliert - da war auch alles okay....


----------



## sharky (16. April 2009)

wie stark ist denn das knacken? kann es sein dass es einfach die bremsbeläge sind, die etwas rumklackern?


----------



## Surtre (16. April 2009)

Ich würde, da ich so ein Knacken auch schon vernommen habe, auf die Befestigungsschrauben der Ausfallenden tippen. 
Evtl. ausbauen, fetten o.ä. und mit definiertem Drehmoment wieder festziehen. Bei dem knarrenden Ransom (auch mit Maxle) waren die Geräusche dann beseitigt.


----------



## Deichfräse (16. April 2009)

Unter Umständen können es auch die Bremsbeläge sein, die ja ein wenig Spiel im Sitz haben müssen.
Bei mir war es konkret die alte Achse vom Hauptlager. Nach dem Upgrade war da Ruhe im Schiff.

Ruhe auch bei Scott! Seit über einer Woche keine Reaktion auf E-Mail, keine Reaktion seitens des Händlers! DANKE SCOTT-Deutschland, werd´ mal mit der Presse Kontakt aufnehmen, wie die "Carbonexperten" tatsächlich so drauf sind.
Mein Fazit: Das war mein erstes und gleichzeitig letztes Bike der Marke Scott!

Wie gesagt mein letzter Rahmenbruch war 1987 mit einem Diamant-Tourenrad, welches ich als Mountainbike mißbraucht habe... ;-)
Später 2 Baumarktbikes, dann 2 x Cannondale Super V und ein Cannondale Jekyll und nie irgendwelche Probleme am Rahmen - das war noch Qualität!
Aber vermutlich sollen die Dinger heute gar nicht mehr so lange halten, damit wir uns dauernd etwas neues kaufen und so den Umsatz ankurbeln...:kotz:


----------



## Osama bin biken (16. April 2009)

Danke allerseits- dann schieb ich demnächst ein paar Werkstattstunden.


----------



## sharky (16. April 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> werd´ mal mit der Presse Kontakt aufnehmen, wie die "Carbonexperten" tatsächlich so drauf sind.



wünsche dir auf jeden fall viel erfolg, aber ich glaub, die werden sich die zahlenden werbekunden nicht unbedingt vergraulen wollen... ich würd erst mal nachsetzen und anrufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hXcOREschloch (17. April 2009)

jo, mach lieber telefontisch ein wenig Druck... kostet zwar mehr als E-Mail, allerdings können sie sich dann nicht mehr herausreden... ...hat mein Händler auch gemacht, nachdem die da ewig keine Antwort gegeben haben....


----------



## Deichfräse (19. April 2009)

Am Telefon bekomme ich dann immer wieder erklärt, dass laut Techniker alles in Ordnung sei und ich mir keine Sorgen machen müsse. Die haben echt Nerven da.
Ich glaube nicht, dass der Techniker mit dem Rahmen noch fahren würde, aber als Endkunde bist du ja in dem Fall echt am Allerwertesten.
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie der Stand bei den anderen "Bruchpiloten" hier so ist!?
Ähnliche Probleme oder lief alles reibungslos?


----------



## UFO-DS (20. April 2009)

guten morgen liebe leidensgenossen,

gestern hat sich mein hinterbau verabschiedet!
ein haarfeiner riß auf der antriebsseite! 

ich hab eine email an scott deutschland & an die schweitzer geschrieben,
mit der bitte um stellungnahme.
schließlich ist es der 2. rahmenbruch und bereits der 2. defekte dämpfer, den ich verbuchen kann!
bei zwei jahren scott ransom, eine echt traurige bilanz!

scheinbar wird hier am kunden getestet!

auf meine frage, ob es denn im sinne der firmenpolitik sei, daß zahlende kunden 2 mal jährlich einen defekt ertragen müssen,
antwortete mir eine Steffi Burhart, daß es zwar dedauerlich sei, ich mich aber mit meinem händler in
verbindung setzen muß, da sie nichts mit garantie oder reklamationen zu tun haben.

ich für meinen teil bin jetzt erstmal richtig angenervt und werde heute abend in unserer
interessengemeinschaft mal eine diskussion eröffnen, in der wir mal die (leider nicht seltenen) defekte auflisten sollten!

danke für's zuhören! ;-)


----------



## sharky (20. April 2009)

UFO-DS schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil bin jetzt erstmal richtig angenervt und werde heute abend in unserer
> interessengemeinschaft mal eine diskussion eröffnen, in der wir mal die (leider nicht seltenen) defekte auflisten sollten!



das ist sicher eine gute idee! aber weis am besten drauf hin, dass man nur defekte posten und nicht ewig drüber sinnieren soll, so bleibt es deutlich übersichtlicher!


----------



## Undertaker73 (20. April 2009)

Hi Leute!!
Ich habe bei meinem Ransom von Anfang an das Problem mit einer rutschenden Sattelstütze!
Ich kann den Schnellspanner anknallen wie Sau und mit Imbuss nachziehen...
Das Ding rutscht wie bekloppt.
Hat jemand auch dieses Problem und wie kann ich mir helfen???


----------



## UFO-DS (20. April 2009)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!!
> Ich habe bei meinem Ransom von Anfang an das Problem mit einer rutschenden Sattelstütze!
> Ich kann den Schnellspanner anknallen wie Sau und mit Imbuss nachziehen...
> Das Ding rutscht wie bekloppt.
> Hat jemand auch dieses Problem und wie kann ich mir helfen???



kauf dir die sattelstützenklemme von syntace "superlock".
damit ist das problem geschichte. versprochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (20. April 2009)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!!
> Ich habe bei meinem Ransom von Anfang an das Problem mit einer rutschenden Sattelstütze!
> Ich kann den Schnellspanner anknallen wie Sau und mit Imbuss nachziehen...
> Das Ding rutscht wie bekloppt.
> Hat jemand auch dieses Problem und wie kann ich mir helfen???



Hatte ich auch mal, weil Scott beim Service die Öffnung der Klemme nach vorne in Richtung Sattel ausgerichtet hatte. (Dabei geriet übrigens auch das Carbon in Mitleidenschaft, was Scott einen neuen Rahmen gekostet hat).
Nachdem ich wie ursprünglich Kerbe auf Kerne ausgerichtet hatt brauch ich nur Handwarm zuzumachen.
Wichtig: kein Schmiermittel etc. verwenden, wenn dann nur Carbon-Montagepaste!


----------



## Deichfräse (20. April 2009)

Frau Burghart hat sich heute auch telefonisch bei mir gemeldet.

Anruf 1: Wir prüfen den Sachverhalt noch einmal eingehend.

Anruf 2: Nach nochmaliger Rücksprache mit dem Techniker, der meinen Rahmen "begutachtet" hat, ist jetzt vermutlich das Tretlager oder irgendein anderes Bauteil schuld und hat das Geräusch verursacht. Ich soll noch einmal das komplette Bike über den Händler nach Dachau schicken...

Klar, mach´ich und die Rechnung für Diesel etc. gleich mit!


----------



## adrenalinmachin (21. April 2009)

Hi Ramsomianer

Bin seit gut zwei Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines Equalizer Dämpfers.
Den habe ich in mein Solid flair eingebaut.
Die anfängliche Begeisterung für die drei verschiedenen Modi ist leider schon der Ernüchterung gewichen.
Der Dämpfer lässt sich nicht mehr ganz blockieren und hat praktisch keine Zugstufendämpfung mehr.
Es fühlt sich so an, dass das Ventil für den Full Mode nicht mehr schliesst.

Hattet Ihr auch schon mal ähnliche Probleme?

Hat jemand von Euch den Dämpfer schon mal zerlegt und gewartet?

Danke für ein paar Hinweise


----------



## sharky (21. April 2009)

macht es sinn, den kurzhubigen equalizer in ein bike einzubauen, das auf dämpfer mit nem guten cm mehr hub ausgelegt ist? damit machst dir doch nur deinen federweg zu nichte


----------



## Undertaker73 (21. April 2009)

UFO-DS schrieb:


> kauf dir die sattelstützenklemme von syntace "superlock".
> damit ist das problem geschichte. versprochen!



Es kann doch nicht sein,dass ich mir zu einem 2500 Euro-Bike noch eine Sattelklemme von 25 Euro kaufen muss!!??
Keine andere Möglichkeit??


----------



## randi (21. April 2009)

Bei einer rutschenden Sattelstütze nehm einfach die Montagepaste von Sytace. Sattelstütze und Sattelrohr (innen) reinigen / entfetten und Carbonmontagepaste drauf un mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment festziehen, dann hält`s.

Verschwendet Eure Zeit nicht in Gejammer und sinnlosen Post. Tretet dem Scott Händler in den Allerwertesten und Ihr habt schnller neue Teile oder Rahmen wie Ihr kucken könnt. Habt Ihr einen tauben Händler ab zum nächsten Scott Händler. 
Meine Erfahrung ist, dass Scott sehr sehr kulant ist.

Net jammern, sondern "richtig" machen


----------



## adrenalinmachin (21. April 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> macht es sinn, den kurzhubigen equalizer in ein bike einzubauen, das auf dämpfer mit nem guten cm mehr hub ausgelegt ist? damit machst dir doch nur deinen federweg zu nichte



Habe die Wippe angepasst, da komme ich auf ca. 170mm FW 

Z.Zt habe ich wieder den FOX RP3 drin..
Obwohl der Equalizer (gewogene) 410 schwerer ist, bin ich von der Performance begeistert.
Bergauf bleibt das Heck viel höher (auch im traction Mode) und Im Lockout kann ich im Wiegetritt kurze Steigungen hochsprinten .

Leider nicht für lange......:-(


----------



## st_mages (21. April 2009)

sacht mal:

Sowohl im Traction Modus als auch locked stellt sich bei mir heftiges wippen ein.
In locked wippe ich dann auf dem Reifen. Liegt das nur an meiner unsauberen Art zu treten, oder kennt ihr das auch?


----------



## sharky (21. April 2009)

adrenalinmachin schrieb:


> ...und Im Lockout kann ich im Wiegetritt kurze Steigungen hochsprinten .
> 
> Leider nicht für lange......:-(



da ist aber nicht der dämpfer dran schuld  



@st_mages
wenn der dämpfer gelockt ist, sollte nix wippen. hast du mal mit den beiden stellschrauben gespielt? lockt der dämpfer wirklich? bei mir wippt nämlich erfreulicher weise nix, net mal, wenn ich alles offen hab. hast ggf deine zugstufe zu weit offen?


----------



## st_mages (21. April 2009)

Nee,

der Dämpfer war schon mal zu Scott, weil er sich nicht in TC schalten ließ.

Dummerweise ist das Ding in TC ja sowieso brutal unterdämpft, da durch das halbieren des Kammervolumens sich die Federate verdoppelt, die Dämpfung jedoch gleich bleibt.

Das habe sie ja jetzt beim Genius auch abgestellt.

Ich wippe wirklich auf dem Reifen, wenn der Dämpfer gelockt ist.
Was fahrt ihr denn für nen Druck?
Habe 2,4" Nobby Nics und fahre rund 2bar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maiersen (21. April 2009)

Also ich kann mir eben nicht so recht erklären was bei Dir los ist.
Wie Sharky schon geschrieben hat hätte ich auch auf ne zu offene Zugstufe getippt. Vielleicht solltest Du auch mal den Druck in beiden Kammern prüfen. Aber auf dem Reifen wippen kann echt nicht sein... wenn Du mit 2.4er Reifen und ca. 2 bar fährst ist alles im normalen Bereich.


----------



## Ransom racer (21. April 2009)

st_mages schrieb:


> Nee,
> 
> der Dämpfer war schon mal zu Scott, weil er sich nicht in TC schalten ließ.
> 
> ...



ich fahre die selben reifen, hinten2,2bar vorne 2,0-2,1bar. aber auch mit 2,0bar hinten denke ich nicht das der reifen soooooo viel wippen kann sonst würde wohl so mancher auf sein hardtail 2,4 nobby's aufziehen und daraus ein fully machen!


----------



## jensgsxr750 (23. April 2009)

hallo adrenalinmachin!
das problem hatte ich auch. nachdem der dämpfer eingeschickt wurde,zur normalen inspektion,war alles wieder i.o.
laut dem händler lag es aber nur an der einstellung des zuges,zum verstellen der verschiedenen modi. da der zug sich beim gebrauch immer bissel ausdehnt.


----------



## Deichfräse (27. April 2009)

Es ist so weit - morgen kommt das neue Bike! 
Ich mache Platz in meinem Keller und habe noch folgende Ransom-Teile, die ich nicht mehr verwerten kann:


1 x original Schwingenreparaturset (alle Lager, Bolzen etc.)

1 x Upgrade-Kit für die Hauptlagerachse

1 x Dämpferaufnahme (die beiden kleinen Aluplatten, inkl. Bolzen)


Wer interessiert ist schreibt mir bitte eine PN!


----------



## andrerobert (28. April 2009)

Also Ransoms sind ja ne Geshcichte für sich wie ich momentan so feststellen muss, nach dem ich jetzt anch dem bruch nen enuen Rahmen habe, die Gabel zum 2. mal eingeshcickt wurde, nach 1 Tag fahren wieder ausgeschlagen ist, und nun auch noch meine beschissene hinterradnabe lautes rattern von sich gibt und meinem Kumpel sein ransom die Kettenstrebe bei der Abfahrt beim arbeiten gebrochen ist, muss ich sagen dass ich mit der Bilanz unzufrieden bin....

wenn das teil ansonsten nich so geil laufen würd^^...nja 

fest steht, das nächste bike wird nen santa mit vpp, und lagern die man nicht warten muss da man einfach mit ner fettpresse den dreck rausjagen kann!

mfg andré


----------



## Mozart-only (28. April 2009)

Also bei sind ja schon 2 Dämpfer verbraucht, jetzt gerade vor dem Gardasee Weekend die unteren Schwingenlager am Hauptrahmen verreckt.. hatte seitliches Spiel beim Ausbau war dann klar das die Lager nicht mehr konnten.

Doch ich würde mir dieses Bike sicher wieder kaufen, kein anders (und ich habe viel getestet) ist für meine Zwecke so toll geeignet.

Klettert wie ein Touren Fully und Abwärts eine Macht

Wenn die Jungs von Scott noch die Haltbarkeit verbessern gibt es für mich keinen Grund nach anderen Bräuten ausschau zu halten

Maximal für einen One/Night.. One/Trail..  Stunt

Viel Spass noch in dieser Saison und beste Haltbarkeit an alle Ransomaten.


----------



## Ransom racer (28. April 2009)

andrerobert schrieb:


> Also Ransoms sind ja ne Geshcichte für sich wie ich momentan so feststellen muss, nach dem ich jetzt anch dem bruch nen enuen Rahmen habe, die Gabel zum 2. mal eingeshcickt wurde, nach 1 Tag fahren wieder ausgeschlagen ist, und nun auch noch meine beschissene hinterradnabe lautes rattern von sich gibt und meinem Kumpel sein ransom die Kettenstrebe bei der Abfahrt beim arbeiten gebrochen ist, muss ich sagen dass ich mit der Bilanz unzufrieden bin....
> 
> wenn das teil ansonsten nich so geil laufen würd^^...nja
> 
> ...



hört sich momentan schon krass an, was hier geschrieben wird. hatte am anfang auch das einte oder andere problemchen.... mit der achse oder dem vorderen radlager. auch die gabel, dafür konnte scott ja nichts!!
vor kurzem wurde ja immer von brüchen an aluransom gesprochen. hörte gerade letztens von jemandem desen carbon ransom gebrochen ist, und danach auch noch die schwinge. andré was für einen rahmen hattes du, alu oder carbon?? 
ich denke auch rahmen von anderen herstellern brechen mal, ob alu oder carbon. 
was ich gehört habe hatten alle relativ rasch einen ersatzt rahmen oder teile bekommen.


----------



## andrerobert (28. April 2009)

wie in den fotos ersichtlich, carbon... nja wegen fehlmontage achse gebrochen und die verankerung rausgerissen....werd das ein bild irgendwann am noch auftreiben.


----------



## Ransom racer (28. April 2009)

andrerobert schrieb:


> wie in den fotos ersichtlich, carbon... nja wegen fehlmontage achse gebrochen und die verankerung rausgerissen....werd das ein bild irgendwann am noch auftreiben.



okay wär cool mit dem bild, intressiert mich wies ausschaut.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (28. April 2009)

hallo ransom freunde und solche die es werden wollen.

nach nun einem jahr ransom fahren wollte ich einen bericht abliefern.

ich sollte vielleicht mal von vorne anfangen, weshalb ich zum ransom griff und was meine absichten bezüglich mountainbiken sind/waren.

nun: bis vor kurzem bin ich leidenschaftlich Enduro gefahren (so mit Motor und Kram), hatte eine sehr feine KTM EXC 525 und mit dieser auch jede Menge Spass. Bekanntlich ist die Situation, was Motorrad fahren in Deutschland betrifft, nicht unbedingt die freundlichste und auf ständiges mit-dem-Hänger-und-Moped-im-Schlepptau-zum-Motocrossplatz-fahren hatte ich auch keine Lust mehr. Strassenfahren ist zudem mit einer Enduro ein absolutes No GO!

Fazit: Motorräder (die EXC und 2 KTM LC4 Supermotos  verkauft), dafür ein schickes neues Auto her... Ok. Was ist mit Offroad-halligalli?

Hmmmmm, MTB klingt doch gut. Also, INET an und guggen was es so gibt. Marken gibts wie Sand am Meer. Aber welche ist die richtige? Also, CrossCountry oder Marathon??? Näääää! (zu weich, wenn ich das mal so lapidar sagen darf).
Freeriden/Downhillen.. Jooooaaaaa, schon eher meine Kragenweite. Aber so wilde Drops mit nem Rad, in meinem Alter, wenn ich doch montags wieder arbeiten muss... Vllt bisserl zu extrem.
Weiterschauen... Ahaaaaaa, was isn das. Weiss nicht wie oder wo ich drauf gekommen bin, aber da stand was von AllMountain. Klingt ja mal interessant. Geht derb bergab und auch bergauf. ok, klingt gut. Was is das jetzt genau? Infos zusammengerafft. Nach vielem hin und her, rumgesuche, foren lesen, hefte kaufen und was weiss ich, bin ich auf specialized´s pitch gestossen.. feinfein. 160mm federweg, geht auch hoch, kamma hupsen mit. scheen! das war schon was für mich. (neben dem sx trail (...grml.. zu extrem!). Und dann bin ich durch -meinem mittlerweile guten Freund- Zufall auf das Ransom gestossen.. Ich wäre förmlich umgefallen, hätte mein Stuhl keine Rückenlehne gehabt. So stellte ich mir ein Rad dieser Kategorie vor. Ab zum nächsten Händler!

Die Bekanntmachung: Hallo, Ich bin der Andy... Wie heisst Du schönes Ding? -Gestatten, Ransom.
Gekauft! Ein Ransom40 `08... Alu latürnlich.. So Carbongelumpe (man möge mir verzeihen) kommt mir nicht ins Haus. Und ich bin kein Gewichtsfetischist!!!  Hach war ich verliebt. Das 30er lag mir noch mehr in der Nase. Aber der Mehrpreis war es mir nicht wert (...zu dem Zeitpunkt).

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn... aka Fazit:

Aaaaalso, das Rad ist in der Tat eine Wucht. Meiner Ansicht nach sehr ausgewogen und unkompliziert. Verzeiht dank der ausbalancierten Geometrie so manche Fahrfehler und lässt sich recht gut manövrieren. SOLANG ES NICHT BERGAUF GEHT!!!! -Bergsteigen kann sie ja, kein Zweifel. Aber ich geb hier mal in erster Linie der 55R die Schuld.
a)Ich weiss ja nicht was MZ da gebaut hat. Oder vielmehr was sich Scott da bauen liess. Weil´s diese Gabel so ja nicht gibt. Da geht echt garnix. Zugstufe, ok.. Das war´s. Und der Vorspanndruck (oder wie man das nennt) von einem bar.. naja. zur zeit teste ich die gabel auf 0.5 bar. losbrechmoment ist echt sahne. das wippen hingegen nicht so sehr. zudem wird das rad durch die zu softe front etwas weniger kontrollierbar. ach und den kompletten federweg kann ich auch nicht nutzen. nur etwa 100mm (von 160mm). Laut meinem Händler würde dem Zugstufendämpfer weit mehr Stickstoff einverleibt als es sein sollte, sodass dieses Teil ausgetauscht wird. Eigentlich war ich davon ausgegangen, dass ich den vollen Federweg nicht verwende, weil meine Fahrweise schlicht und ergreifend nicht ausreicht um den Federweg zu nutzen. halbe Meter Drops sind halt keine DROPS! Aber als dann die Fahrweise krasser wurde, der Federweg hingegen nicht, dachte ich mir, dass da was nicht stimmen kann.
b)Equalizer:Hmmmmm schöne Erfindung, 160/80/0... bergab(!)/wurzelpfad/bergauf(und strasse).. über den Equalizer kann ich eigentlich nix schlechtes sagen. Der fühlt sich so an wie er sich für mich anfühlen muss. Wer ein bisschen technisches Verständnis hat, bekommt den Zug auch problemlos eingestellt. Ein Highlight war folgendes: Ich fahre so da rum und will den Dämpfer sperren. Tut sich nichts. Ich wollte schon verzweifeln und irgendwas zerstören. Einen Döner oder so. Frustfressen quasi. 160 und 80mm gehen ohne probs. aber sperren nicht. was soll das denn nun?
kleiner tipp an alle die dieses problem auch mal bemerken: schaut nach ob diese carbonabdeckung für das gestänge richtig fest ist. verdreht sich diese abdeckung, lässt sich einer der drei positionen nicht mehr einstellen. also, abdeckung ausrichten. schraube zu. problem war gelöst und ich erleichtert... zur belohnung gabs dann nen döner... lecker.
c)meine räder..... hmmmm. also, die ersten räder waren die SX44 von Alex Rims (Nabe Vorne Scott/Hinten Shimano FH-M525). Die Serie... ratzfatz verbogen. Diese wurden recht schnell kulant durch Mavic 321 (Nabe vorne DT SWISS 370, hinten Shimano 7nochwas) ersetzt.. Dann hab ich mir selbst noch einen Radsatz gegönnt. FUNN XLrator mit FUNN Bullit Naben... (gibt mit Sicherheit besseres, aber durchaus ok). Was hab ich noch gemacht? Achja: CrankBrothers Joplin versenkbare Sattelstütze, Kurbel auf 2 Kettenblätter und Bashguard umgebaut (24/36) und eine 34/11 (anstelle der 32/11) Kassette aufgezogen.
Meiner Ansicht ergibt diese Zusammensetzung ein durchaus akzeptables Schaltratio mit einem Zugewinn an Bodenfreiheit in rauhem Terrain.
Dann sind da noch geschraubte Griffe dran.
Und über einen Austausch der Juicy 3.5 denk ich derzeit auch nach. Formula macht da so tolle Sachen. Wobei ich nicht sagen will, dass die Juicy schlecht ist. Nervig find ich an der Hinterradbremse den wanderenden Druckpunkt und die nicht sehr feinen Geräusche -vorne wie hinten. Klingt nach kaputt, isses aber nicht.

Tja, und die Sache mit der Gabel... Ist eigentlich nur ne Geldsache. Wenn ich mehr erfahren könnte, wäre die Durolux eventuell eine Alternative. Das Gelesene gibt mir aber nicht wirklich viel Hoffnung.

Im Grossen und Ganzen würde ich sagen, dass ich motorradvorbelastet bin, mich aber auf dem Rad eigentlich auch ganz wohl fühle. Es gilt noch viel zu lernen. Aber es macht auf jeden Fall Laune und macht mir Lust auf mehr!

Danke für euere Aufmerksamkeit, Ransom Andy


----------



## 29erpete (29. April 2009)

Hi,

ich muss sagen die berichteten Probleme mit den Lagern machen mir auch Sorgen aber ich hab an meinem Bike noch nix gemerkt. Vielleicht könnten die Betroffenen nochmal kurz zusammenfassen woran man merkt wann welche Lager hinüber sind, wie alt die Bikes waren und wie "hart" sie rangenommen wurden usw.
An meinem Ransom hab ich inzwischen
- die Marzocchi AM SL2 (nur mehr 8cm Federweg, Ansprechverhalten furchtbar) gegen eine Magura Wotan
- die Avid Juicys (haben nur Probleme gemacht) gegen Magura Louise Carbon 203/203
- den LX (viel zu weich) gegen einen XTR Umwerfer
- das X.7 (kleiner Unfall mit ein paar herumliegenden Ästen) gegen ein X.9 Schaltwerk mit mittlerer Länge (macht bergab weniger Lärm)
- den Original Equalizer durch einen neuen vom Service (keine Ahnung was der alte hatte)
- die Scott Stroke Reifen gegen Nobby Nics und bald Fat Alberts
getauscht um ein bis jetzt problemloses Bike zu bekommen auf dem ich mich wohl fühle. Scott kann ich nur die Gabelwahl und den Umwerfer vorwerfen, solche Teile gehören nicht an so ein Bike mit 3900 Listenpreis, auch wenn man noch bessere Varianten verkaufen will.

grüsse,
Peter


----------



## andrerobert (29. April 2009)

Also bei uns werden die Bikes hart5 rangenommen, es ist egal od es 2 tage am stück regnet, die teile müssen fahren, dann brauhc man eben 2 mal neue lager im jahr...wie man merkt das diese hinüber sind?! 

Knarzen, Spiel im HInterbau, wenn die lager in die bestandteile zerfallen wenn man sie ausbaut.. sagen wir so, das merkst du schon!

Witterung und seitliche Belastung mögen die Lager gar nicht. also drifts in die Kurven sind auf dauer ungesund. aber nja dafür ist so nen bIke ahlt gemacht.

auch übergroße drops sind nicht ideal fürs Ransom, ich halte mich da so an den Fahrtechnik 4 Bereich, bis 1 meter geht das klar, alles drüber drop ich nicht ins Flat....und geshapte Drops sidn eig. kein Problem denk ich.

nja ich hoff ma mein Bike hält jetzt ma ne Saison. trotz von Scott falsch eingespeichte laufräder der drecks Gabel, und rattern im Freilauf...wenn nicht, sind die ja recht kulant.


----------



## st_mages (29. April 2009)

Ich mag mein Rad!!

07 ldt
lyric
xtr
nobby nic

Nutze das Rad als Tourenfully, bin eher ein Schisser, der an schwierigen Stellen absteigt.
In 2 Jahren rund 6000km gefahren.
Probleme:
Sattel knarzt -> Gestänge schmieren
Sattelstütze Maverick defekt -> Garantie
Dämpfer läßt sich nicht mehr in TC Modus schalten -> Dämpfer getauscht
Hauptlagerklemmung gelöst und Buchse verloren -> Garantie
Lager der Dämpferwippe laufen rauh -> ersetzt -> 1000 km später wieder rauh
Bremse vorn braucht sehr hohe Handkraft -> Beläge verglast
Lager der Pedale (Acid) defekt -> fährt noch

Am Konzept und der Qualität habe ich nichts zu meckern. Allerding sind mir die völlig überteuerten Anbauteile qualitativ zu schlecht. Die Gabel kann mit der Perfomance des Dämpfers nicht mithalten. Ansprechverhalten schlecht, Progession zu stark. Mit weniger Druck fahre ich ständig bergab.

Wenn ich den Wartungsaufwand eines 6200 Fahrrades mit dem eines KTM Enduro vergleiche, wird klar, dass Scott und die gesamte Zubehörindustrie hier keinen guten Job macht.

Dennoch würde ich das Rad wieder kaufen.


----------



## georgeharell (29. April 2009)

st_mages schrieb:


> Ich mag mein Rad!!
> Lager der Dämpferwippe laufen rauh -> ersetzt -> 1000 km später wieder rauh


Hy st_mages. Könntest Du kurz beschreiben, wie sich das bei Dir angedeutet hat? Ich hab jetzt die 2te Wippe drin, und irgend etwas läuft ziemlich rauh bei mir. Bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, ob es der Dämpfer oder die Lager sind. 

Die lager laufen zumindest nicht ganz rund. Aber nachdem es bei dem komplett neuen lager (V2) auch so war habe ich mir erst mal nix gedacht.

Danke, george


----------



## Jussi (29. April 2009)

@andrerobert
Die Vollwelle sitzt doch in der Mitte der Umlenkwippe, oder?
Und dort ist dir der Rahmen kaputt gegangen? Verstehe ich das richtig???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrerobert (29. April 2009)

jop, so siehts aus...nur wars eben nciht die vollwelle...fehlmontage


----------



## Undertaker73 (30. April 2009)

Meine Sattelstütze rutscht immer noch!!!!
Das ist unglaublich...
Ein Bike von 2500 Euro!!
Habe jetzt bei Scott angerufen.
Die werden sich dem Problem wohl am Montag annehmen.
Ich bin mal gespannt.Mein Händler meinte ich bräuchte Dymamiks Sattelstützenpaste .
Kann ich leider nicht machen,da ich den Sattel während meiner Touren immer verstellen muss und ich habe keinen Bock auf Pastenflossen all way long!!!
Syntace Superlock Sattelklemme soll wohl helfen.Aber ich sehe nicht ein 30 Euro für so eine Klemme auszugeben.
Hat noch jemand hier Probleme mit rutschenden Sattelstützen??


----------



## 29erpete (30. April 2009)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Meine Sattelstütze rutscht immer noch!!!!
> Das ist unglaublich...
> Ein Bike von 2500 Euro!!
> Habe jetzt bei Scott angerufen.
> ...



Hatte auch mal das Problem bzw. hab es noch manchmal. Anfangs war bei mir einfach die Sattelstütze nicht sauber genug, hab sie dann möglichst fettfrei gemacht und den Rahmen innen bei der Sattelklemme auch gereinigt. Seither eigentlich keine Probleme ausser dass der Klemmring beim Auf- und Zumachen immer ein bisschen auf dem konischen Sattelrohr nach oben rutscht wo der Durchmesser des Rohrs kleiner ist und dadurch nicht mehr gut genug klemmt. Ich nehm deswegen ab und zu die Sattelstütze ganz raus und drück die Klemme wieder runter an ihren Platz.
Wie es bei den Alurahmen ist weiss ich nicht.

grüsse,
Peter


----------



## georgeharell (30. April 2009)

@Undertaker73 
meine rutscht auch...
Denke mal, das liegt am Carbon


----------



## ransch (1. Mai 2009)

georgeharell schrieb:


> @Undertaker73
> meine rutscht auch...
> Denke mal, das liegt am Carbon



Nein, liegt es nicht. Lies mal weiter vorne.
Rutschende Sattelstützen sind keine generelles Problem.

Und auf Sattelstützen gehört die Syntace oder Ritchey Carbonpaste definitiv nicht drauf.
Diese Art Tipps (vorherige Seite) sind nicht gefährlich aber unschön.
Steht auch schon weiter vorne.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (1. Mai 2009)

ransch schrieb:


> Nein, liegt es nicht. Lies mal weiter vorne.
> Rutschende Sattelstützen sind keine generelles Problem.
> 
> Und auf Sattelstützen gehört die Syntace oder Ritchey Carbonpaste definitiv nicht drauf.
> ...



Stimmt, denn diese Carbonpaste hat zur Reibwerterhöhung Partikel drin, ist wie Schmirgelpaste, stellst Du Deine Stütze öfter rauf runter hast Du bald dein Sattelrohr ausgeschmirgelt.
Ich verwende an meinem Ransom ltd. extrem zähes und wasserfestes Fett ( ist von Klüber für Drehmaschinenfutter) , funktioniert noch nach über 100.000 hm ( 3 Jahre) zudem knarzt nix.

Gruss


----------



## hXcOREschloch (2. Mai 2009)

yeah, heute einen neuen Equalizer bekommen 
50 Porto sind zwar auch nicht so toll, aber wenigstens ist er jetzt wieder neu


----------



## Undertaker73 (2. Mai 2009)

Ich werde mal am Montag die Reaktion von Scott abwarten,was die so zur Sattelstütze sagen und werde es dann hier posten.
Ich rechne damit das sie mich zum Händler eiern lassen.
Vielleicht sind sie auch so kulant und schicken mir eine 30 Euro-Gutschrift so das ich mir beim Händler eine vernünftige Klemme kaufen kann:


----------



## sharky (2. Mai 2009)

mal ne frage: 
mein dämpfer macht so schnauf-schnüffel geräusche. nichts, was ich nicht von gabeln oder anderen dämpfern schon im normalbetrieb gehört hätte. aber hatte nicht mal jemand gepostet, dass es beim equalizer nicht normal sei?

noch ein anderes "problem"
es scheint als mache die vorderste der umlenkachsen, von der wippe auf den dämpfer, quietschgeräusche. klingt, als laufen zwei gummidichtungen aufeinander. hatte das schon mal jemand von euch? hab da nun mal alles mit silikonspray geflutet, aber bin seitdem nicht mehr gefahren und weiss nicht, ob es noch quietscht


----------



## Ransom racer (2. Mai 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> mal ne frage:
> mein dämpfer macht so schnauf-schnüffel geräusche. nichts, was ich nicht von gabeln oder anderen dämpfern schon im normalbetrieb gehört hätte. aber hatte nicht mal jemand gepostet, dass es beim equalizer nicht normal sei?
> 
> noch ein anderes "problem"
> es scheint als mache die vorderste der umlenkachsen, von der wippe auf den dämpfer, quietschgeräusche. klingt, als laufen zwei gummidichtungen aufeinander. hatte das schon mal jemand von euch? hab da nun mal alles mit silikonspray geflutet, aber bin seitdem nicht mehr gefahren und weiss nicht, ob es noch quietscht





zum dämpfer ("schnauf-schnüffe") geräusch
das ist weil dein dämpfer mal wider einen sevice brauchen wird.
ist bei mir auch ca. alle 9monate der fall das er so geräusche macht. schicke ihn dan zum service und dan ist wieder ruhe.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (3. Mai 2009)

was heisst da "Mal wieder"? 

das teil hat keine 100km runter!   sind die geräusche wirklich so ungewöhnlich beim equalizer? kommen die bei nem normal funktionierenden nicht vor? garnicht? die fielen mir am anfang nicht auf. weil sie nicht da waren oder ich mit anderem beschäftigt war. ansonsten funktioniert er ja normal


----------



## factz666 (4. Mai 2009)

Bei mir "schlürft" der Dämpfer egtl. immer, wenn viel Federweg beansprucht wird. Das war so als das Rad neu war, die ganze Zeit danach, und auch als er frisch vom Service kam.
Aber das "schlürf" etwas anderes wie "schnauf-schnüffel" ist, kann natürlich auch sein


----------



## UFO-DS (4. Mai 2009)

was den service von scott angeht, wurde ich mal wie folgt belehrt:

fahr das teil, bis er im arsch ist und du bekommst für 100 einen austauschdämpfer von scott!
das rechnet sich spätestens beim zweiten service!
ob das stimmt, kann ich nicht beantworten, aber es war ein offizieller scott händler, der mir diesen tipp gab.


ob man es so handhabt, muß ja auch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## sharky (4. Mai 2009)

factz666 schrieb:


> Aber das "schlürf" etwas anderes wie "schnauf-schnüffel" ist, kann natürlich auch sein



das geräusch exakt in schriftlicher form wiederzugeben ist etwas schwer
aber da eure auch nicht mucksmäuschenstill sind, wird es schon passen 

danke an euch


----------



## _mike_ (4. Mai 2009)

Bei mir schnauft-schnüffelte es auch, was aber nie die funktion beeinträchtigt hat. Der 3te Dämpfer ist nun flüsterleise, aber leider leidet er wie seine Vorgänger unter "rubbeln". 2 Ausfahrten mit ca. 2500hm lang war das Ansprechverhalten sahneweich, nach einer längeren Auffahrt rubbelt es wieder. Egal, ich reit Ihn wieder runter, denn alle anderen Dämpfer hatten früher oder später das selbe Problem.....


----------



## sharky (4. Mai 2009)

liegt das rubbeln an mangelnder schmierung? hast du den equalizer gebrunoxt?


----------



## _mike_ (4. Mai 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> liegt das rubbeln an mangelnder schmierung? hast du den equalizer gebrunoxt?



Das ist ganz egal. Fahr seit 2007 ein Ransom und das rubbeln ist mit und ohne Schmierung immer wieder gekommen. Liegt laut einigen Posts an der verbauten Lippendichtung, aber das kann ja nicht sein wenn er nach dem Service so sanft läuft....


----------



## Mozart-only (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute, komme gerade von Gardasee und möchte hier in diesem Forum mal kund tun das die Jungs von Scott auf der Messe  hervorragende Arbeit leisten.

Speciellen Dank an Martin E. der sich meiner annahm und alle Buchsen und Lager tauschte.
Das auch noch ohne Kosten und darüber hinaus auch noch den Rest des Rades perfekt checkte

War halt wieder eine bestätigung das richtige Rad (Marke) gekauft zu haben.

@ zum Dämpfer: mein Tipp einmal im Jahr zum Service auch wenn es Geld kostet, am besten vor der Saison (rubbeln ist nach den letzten Service weg, ich vermute die verbauen bessere Dichtungen) der Dämpfer funzt jetzt noch besser als in seiner besten Zeit davor.

@ zur Stütze: bei der Alu Stütze kein Thema mit verrutschen, doch bei der Carbon von Ritchey passt es einfach nicht da diese Stütze kein einheitliches Maß hat
Spanner von Syntace kann ich nicht empfehlen, hatte ein Kumpel von mir am Cannondale und kam damit nicht zurecht.

@ zur Gabel: hab mir jetzt die Fox 36 RC2 mit 09 Dämpfung eingebaut. Fazit spricht am Stand etwas unsensibler als meine Lyrik Coil an, doch am Trail finde ich sie noch einen Tick besser...
daher gibt es jetzt günstige ein Lyrik Coil technisch 1A zu verkaufen. Bei Fragen einfach PM ...sollte ja jetzt einige die Marzocchi kübeln und sich eine Ransom würdige Gabel leisten

Bis bald und good Ride


----------



## UFO-DS (6. Mai 2009)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> ...
> Spanner von Syntace kann ich nicht empfehlen, hatte ein Kumpel von mir am Cannondale und kam damit nicht zurecht.
> ...



das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen! 
ich hatte bereits spanner tune, salsa, scott, specialized, ritchey, etc...
keine von den teilen war auch nur im ansatz mit der von syntace vergleichbar!
das teil ist jeden cent wert!
selbst ein kollege, der spiel im sitzrohr hatte (in einem specialized enduro)
war nach etlichen versuchen mit diversen sattelstüzen und klemmen bei der syntace wackelfrei!
das teil ist nur gut!
auch die detaillösung mit der dichtlippe!
die haben einen wirklich guten job gemacht bei syntace

mein tipp:
KAUFEN!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factz666 (7. Mai 2009)

Hi!

Jemand eine Ahnung was die Scott Ransom Sattelstützen ( Liste) beim Händler kosten? Sind im Genius die gleichen Stützen verbaut?

MfG


----------



## Ransom Andy (7. Mai 2009)

st_mages schrieb:


> Nee,
> 
> der Dämpfer war schon mal zu Scott, weil er sich nicht in TC schalten ließ.
> 
> ...



Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das eher das bisschen Lagerspiel in den Wippen, Schwingenlagern etc. ist... Geblockter Dämpfer is eben kein Hardtail....


----------



## Undertaker73 (8. Mai 2009)

Die Syntace- Klemme ist der Hammer!
Funktioniert einwandfrei!!
Auf die Stütze noch Dynamics Carbonpaste und das Ding wackelt und rutscht nicht mehr...!!
Habe die Klemme gestern für 29 Euro gekauft und sie ist jeden Cent wert.
Ich musste wohl ein wenig Gewalt aufbringen um sie auf den Rahmen zu bekommen.Bei der orig. Ransomschelle fluppte das besser.
Haben wohl beide 38 mm! Seltsam!!!
Noch ein Tipp:
Wenn sich der Dämpfer nicht mehr in TC schalten lässt,einfach die beiden Schrauben unter der Plasikabdeckung mit Brunox-Deo einsprühen und alles klappt hervorragend!!
Habe ich gestern getestet!!


----------



## UFO-DS (9. Mai 2009)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Die Syntace- Klemme ist der Hammer!
> Funktioniert einwandfrei!!
> Auf die Stütze noch Dynamics Carbonpaste und das Ding wackelt und rutscht nicht mehr...!!
> Habe die Klemme gestern für 29 Euro gekauft und sie ist jeden Cent wert.
> ...



meine rede!
ich muß mir aber trotzdem jetzt eine neue klemme kaufen, da ich seit donnerstag den 2009 ransom 10 rahmen habe 
und ich bekommen die syntace klemme leider nicht ganz drauf!
die lackschicht ist ein wenig zuuuuu dick. 

aber der rahmen sieht soooo hammer geil aus, da kann ich das jetzt auch noch so gerade eben verschmerzen!
jetzt wirds 'ne klemme von hope... und zwar in gold 

braucht hier also jemand noch zufällig eine syntace superlock klemmschelle?


----------



## sharky (10. Mai 2009)

was willst denn für die superlock? wobei die originale eigentlich problemlos bei mir hält


----------



## 29erpete (10. Mai 2009)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> Ja auch ich habe die lager einzeln bekommen.
> 
> @tilo wieso die m6 schrauben jährlich tauschen??





Tilo schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ist meine Empfehlung.
> 
> ...



Bei meinem Bike ist anscheinend die Schraube die durch die obere Dämpferaufnahme (Wippe) geht ausgeschlagen oder sie war nicht fest genug angezogen. Jedenfalls hat die Lagerung dort jetzt zu viel Luft und der Hinterbau bewegt sich etwas auf und ab ohne dass der Dämpfer einfedert.
Bevor ich jetzt gleich wieder die Schraube rausnehme: Sollt ich sie eher fester anziehen oder ist sie wahrscheinlich eh schon ausgeschlagen (1x pro Jahr?) und muss ersetzt werden (Spezifikationen?).

grüsse,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom racer (10. Mai 2009)

29erpete schrieb:


> Bei meinem Bike ist anscheinend die Schraube die durch die obere Dämpferaufnahme (Wippe) geht ausgeschlagen oder sie war nicht fest genug angezogen. Jedenfalls hat die Lagerung dort jetzt zu viel Luft und der Hinterbau bewegt sich etwas auf und ab ohne dass der Dämpfer einfedert.
> Bevor ich jetzt gleich wieder die Schraube rausnehme: Sollt ich sie eher fester anziehen oder ist sie wahrscheinlich eh schon ausgeschlagen (1x pro Jahr?) und muss ersetzt werden (Spezifikationen?).
> 
> grüsse,
> Peter



hast du auch schon die lager geprüft? ev. müsstest du gleich beides wechseln.


----------



## Deichfräse (10. Mai 2009)

Wenn da oben was schlackert, ist es meist "nur" das Gleitlager im oberen Dämpferauge.
Hatte ich auch schon 2 Mal. Die Lager kannst du leicht tauschen, hatte hier auch schon mal die Adresse von ´ner Firma gepostet, bei der man die günstig erwerben kann.


----------



## Scottmtb1 (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir ein gebrauchtes Ransom 40 (Bj. Mai 2006) gekauft. Die Tabelle für den Luftdruck des Equalizer geht nur bis 90 KG (27,9 bar). Ich wiege 100 KG, habe in den Equalizer 30 bar (pos. und neg.) reingepumpt. Meine Frage, darf der Equalizer nur bis auf 27,9 bar aufgepumpt werden ,da nur bis dahin in der Tabelle ?? Ich habe auch noch versucht, die Abdeckung der Gabel Marz. Bomber A.M. 2 aufzuschrauben. Beim Aufschrauben löst sich die silberne Scheibe darunter auch mit, und Luft entweicht. Habe daraufhin wieder zugeschraubt. Hat von Euch schon mal jemand dieses Problem gehabt ?? Muß dringend mehr Luft zuführen, da für mein Gewicht zu weich.
Bedanke mich im Voraus für Eure Antworten.
Grüße aus Fellbach bei Stuttgart


----------



## 29erpete (10. Mai 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Wenn da oben was schlackert, ist es meist "nur" das Gleitlager im oberen Dämpferauge.
> Hatte ich auch schon 2 Mal. Die Lager kannst du leicht tauschen, hatte hier auch schon mal die Adresse von ´ner Firma gepostet, bei der man die günstig erwerben kann.



Ok, also dann werd ichs mal zerlegen und mir ansehen. Hattest du hier nicht mal ein Original Lagerset angeboten?

grüsse,
Peter


----------



## UFO-DS (10. Mai 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> was willst denn für die superlock? wobei die originale eigentlich problemlos bei mir hält



20.
also ich fahre jetzt wieder die original schelle, da die hope ca 10 tage lieferzeit hat und ich muß sagen, wenn man syntace gewohnt ist, ist die scott klemme nicht so der hit... ehrlich!


----------



## hXcOREschloch (11. Mai 2009)

Scottmtb1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe mir ein gebrauchtes Ransom 40 (Bj. Mai 2006) gekauft. Die Tabelle für den Luftdruck des Equalizer geht nur bis 90 KG (27,9 bar). Ich wiege 100 KG, habe in den Equalizer 30 bar (pos. und neg.) reingepumpt. Meine Frage, darf der Equalizer nur bis auf 27,9 bar aufgepumpt werden ,da nur bis dahin in der Tabelle ?? Ich habe auch noch versucht, die Abdeckung der Gabel Marz. Bomber A.M. 2 aufzuschrauben. Beim Aufschrauben löst sich die silberne Scheibe darunter auch mit, und Luft entweicht. Habe daraufhin wieder zugeschraubt. Hat von Euch schon mal jemand dieses Problem gehabt ?? Muß dringend mehr Luft zuführen, da für mein Gewicht zu weich.
> Bedanke mich im Voraus für Eure Antworten.
> Grüße aus Fellbach bei Stuttgart



Ich hab mit der AM2 im Ransom keine solchen Probleme gehabt... ist halt jetzt nicht so die überdrüber-hammer Gabel..., bzw. wird die bei deinem Gewicht aber bestimmt ziemlich beansprucht... wenn ich bedenke, dass es bei mir schon mit 64Kilo krach gemacht hat 
Ist bei dir die rote Schraube mit der Gabel zusammengewachsen? Weil dass das ganze mitgeht find ich schon seltsam.... ich meine nur, wenn ich die Schraube eine weile lang nicht bewege, muss ich auch mit Werkzeug und sehr viel Kraft nachhelfen, damit ich sie wieder aufbekomme, allerdings hat sich die bisher dann trotzdem  immer gut gelöst, ohne irgendwelchen Teilen darunter ... ^


----------



## Scottmtb1 (11. Mai 2009)

Danke für Deine  Antwort.
Habe das Bike gebraucht gekauft, die rote Schraube scheint mit der Zeit zusammengewachsen zu sein. Wie Du auch sagst, ging die rote Schraube sehr schwer auf und der Rest eben mit. Werde wohl mal zu einem Händler gehen. Kannst Du mir sagen, mit wieviel bar ich den Equalizer maximal befüllen kann ?? In der tabelle hört es ja bei 90 KG - 27,9 bar auf ??
Grüße Uwe


----------



## hXcOREschloch (11. Mai 2009)

Scottmtb1 schrieb:


> Danke für Deine  Antwort.
> Habe das Bike gebraucht gekauft, die rote Schraube scheint mit der Zeit zusammengewachsen zu sein. Wie Du auch sagst, ging die rote Schraube sehr schwer auf und der Rest eben mit. Werde wohl mal zu einem Händler gehen. Kannst Du mir sagen, mit wieviel bar ich den Equalizer maximal befüllen kann ?? In der tabelle hört es ja bei 90 KG - 27,9 bar auf ??
> Grüße Uwe



Ich hoffe du hast eh die richtige Seite aufgeschrauft, und nicht die zum Federwegverstellen/Absenken?^


Wegen Equalizer hab ich keine Ahnung.... bin ja selbst um einiges leichter, und halte mich da auch nicht an die Tabelle vom Ransom, sondern hab mir das Gefühlsmäßig nach ein paar mal fahren selber eine Grenze gemacht. Bei der von Scott war mir der Dämpfer viel zu hart, bzw. war das auf Trails eine Schande zum Fahren^ hat man speziell in kurven rein gar nicht die wendigkeit vom ransom ausspielen können....  jetzt hab ich mirs auf die Pumpe draufgeschrieben, wieviel ich immer reinmache, um für mich das beste Fahrverhalten zu haben


----------



## Scottmtb1 (11. Mai 2009)

Hab in Fahrtrichtung die rechte Schraube aufgemacht, die linke ist ja zum absenken.


----------



## Deichfräse (11. Mai 2009)

@29-er

Ja hatte ich, ist aber schon weg und die Gleitlager für den Dämpfer gehören da nicht mit dazu. Die müssen extra geordert werden oder beim Service getauscht werden.
Ich hab´ meine bei der Firma Lippold gekauft und selbst gewechselt. 

Bezeichnung: 12x12 P10 Sh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (11. Mai 2009)

Moin, 

sagt doch bitte mal, was Ihr so an Reifen fahrt. Insbesondere hinten. Interessant wäre noch der Abstand zu den Kettenstreben und zu den Sitzstreben.
Hintergrund ist folgender: 
ich fahre im Normalgebirge Nobby Nic 2.4, für die Alpen brauch ich aber was richtiges.
Deshalb habe ich hier im Forum alles zu Reifen durchgelesen und mich für die Maxxis Advantage / Ardent Kombi in 2.4 entschieden. Ich konnte den Ardent auch vorher ausmessen, ob das generell passt.

Doch jetzt, nach der Montage ist der Ardent einfach zu fett und hat nur 4-5 mm Abstand zu den Kettenstreben. Man kann ihn locker mit der Hand bis an die Strebe drücken.
Das ist mir zu heiss.
Die Seitenstollen sind zwar nur 0,6 mm breiter, aber höher.

Der NN hat fast die gleichen Abmessungen, ist aber gute 8 mm weit weg und lässt sich nur mit viel Druck bis zur Kettenstrebe bewegen. Das war bisher völlig in Ordnung.
Was nun? Auf 2.25 wechseln oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## andrerobert (11. Mai 2009)

dann "beschneide" doch den gummi....einfach absäbeln bis s nich mehr so knapp is, am besten am zentrieständer, dann isses nich so fummelig, und das bissl was dabei an performance verlierst holste dann mit fahrtechnik wieder raus, aber wegen sowas nen enuen reifen kaufen is nonsense viel erfolg


----------



## Staanemer (11. Mai 2009)

Abschneiden? Nie...
Wie sieht denn das aus... nen hochtechnischen schweineteuren Bock und dann die Stollen abschneiden, soweit kommts noch.

Zumal die Reifen ungefahren sind, die kann man zurückgeben.

Was fährst Du?


----------



## Mr_Ransom (11. Mai 2009)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Abschneiden? Nie...
> Wie sieht denn das aus... nen hochtechnischen schweineteuren Bock und dann die Stollen abschneiden, soweit kommts noch.
> 
> Zumal die Reifen ungefahren sind, die kann man zurückgeben.
> ...




Hi

Vorne Muddy Mary 2,35 
hinten Big Betty 

toller Grip,
was will man denn mit NobbyNic fahren, den habe ich ja selbst von meinem CC Bike runtergemacht.
Gruss


----------



## Eike. (11. Mai 2009)

Ich hab den Ardent in 2,4 hinten, das klappt ohne Probleme. So lange es nicht extrem schlammig wird reicht der Abstand völlig aus. Es sind ja auch nur die äußeren Stollen die so nah kommen und die sind so weit auseinander, dass sich da kein Stein reinklemmen kann.


----------



## Staanemer (11. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab den Ardent in 2,4 hinten, das klappt ohne Probleme. So lange es nicht extrem schlammig wird reicht der Abstand völlig aus. Es sind ja auch nur die äußeren Stollen die so nah kommen und die sind so weit auseinander, dass sich da kein Stein reinklemmen kann.



Im Prinzip hast Du ja völlig recht. 
Ich würde mir auch keine Gedanken machen, wenn ich diese Reifen vor der Haustüre fahren würde.

Doch es werden grosse FR-lastige Touren, weit weg von zu Haus. Und da ist das einfach zu heiss.
Bei 4 mm Abstand bedeutet dies bei einem 2 mm Schlag in der Felge, der bei langen Touren schonmal auftreten kann, dass der Reifen in schnellen Kurven an der Strebe schleifen wird.


----------



## Eike. (11. Mai 2009)

Was mich eher wieder vom Ardent weg (und wahrscheinlich zum Fat Albert 2,4" hin, der 2,25er war klasse) treibt ist das sehr rauhe Laufverhalten auf Asphalt. Bergauf fühlt sich das ziemlich kräftezehrend an und wenn es schnell wird bekommt man eine Fußsohlenmassage so vibriert das.


----------



## Staanemer (11. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte mal die alte Generation Fat Albert 2,25.
Für mein Empfinden rollen die viel zu schwer. Im Vergleich zum Conti Gravity war der Kurvengrip zwar besser, dafür war ich immer einen Gang niedriger unterwegs.

War aber kein Ransom, sondern der Vorgänger.


----------



## _mike_ (11. Mai 2009)

Staanemer schrieb:


> bei einem 2 mm Schlag in der Felge, der bei langen Touren schonmal auftreten kann, dass der Reifen in schnellen Kurven an der Strebe schleifen wird.



Was für Felgen fährst du denn bitteschön? Und wie oft hattest du denn das Problem schon??

Ich fahr seit 2 Jahren die DT 540, fahre meist ruppige Wanderwege in den Alpen und droppe damit auch regelmäßig >1m, im Park auch mal 2, und ausser nem kleinen Höhenschlag hatte ich noch die Probleme.....

Fahre auch seit neuestem hinten den Ardent, und der hat mir schon viele Steine oben am Hinterbau durchgezogen. Hab die Stelle aber vorher mit dickem Textl-Klebeband vor solchen Kleingkeiten geschützt, denn die Performance vom Ardent ist super....vor allem gepaart mit der RQ vorne fahr ich wie auf Schienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erpete (12. Mai 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> @29-er
> 
> Ja hatte ich, ist aber schon weg und die Gleitlager für den Dämpfer gehören da nicht mit dazu. Die müssen extra geordert werden oder beim Service getauscht werden.
> Ich hab´ meine bei der Firma Lippold gekauft und selbst gewechselt.
> ...



ok, danke! Hab den Dämpfer inzwischen ausgebaut und mir die Sache angesehen: Die Schraube oben am Dämpfer hatte in der Aufnahme am Rahmen gar kein Spiel und an den Einbaubuchsen ist mir auch nichts aufgefallen. Beim Einbauen hab ich die Schrauben ordentlich angezogen und bis jetzt ist das Spiel weg.
Wo sind denn diese Gleitlager, wie sehen sie aus?

grüsse,
Peter


----------



## Eike. (12. Mai 2009)

29erpete schrieb:


> ok, danke! Hab den Dämpfer inzwischen ausgebaut und mir die Sache angesehen: Die Schraube oben am Dämpfer hatte in der Aufnahme am Rahmen gar kein Spiel und an den Einbaubuchsen ist mir auch nichts aufgefallen. Beim Einbauen hab ich die Schrauben ordentlich angezogen und bis jetzt ist das Spiel weg.



Das gleiche hatte ich früher beim Stumpjumper auch mal und hab gedacht die Buchse wäre ausgeschlagen. Aber da hatte sich nur der Bolzen minimal gelockert. Wieder auf vorgegebenes Drehmoment angezogen und schon war Ruhe.


----------



## 29erpete (12. Mai 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das gleiche hatte ich früher beim Stumpjumper auch mal und hab gedacht die Buchse wäre ausgeschlagen. Aber da hatte sich nur der Bolzen minimal gelockert. Wieder auf vorgegebenes Drehmoment angezogen und schon war Ruhe.



Werd das mal beobachten, aber anscheinend hält die Schraubensicherung nicht was sie verspricht


----------



## Jussi (12. Mai 2009)

@Staanemer
Ich fahre hinten wie vorne den Maxxis Minion 2,5 r und f Version, als 1 ply!
Das geht ohne Probleme auch nicht gerade soviel Luft zu den Kettenstreben aber geschliffen haben die noch nie! Genaues Maß weiß ich nicht, schätze 5 evt. 6mm!

Der rear ist schon fast am Ende und überlege auf den Ardent als 2,4 zu wechseln oder den Muddy Marry aber dann einen ganzen Satz in 2,5.

Mach dir wegen Touren keine Sorgen, und wenn doch nimm dir nen Speichenschlüssel mit


----------



## Mozart-only (12. Mai 2009)

Mein Tipp für flotte Rider = Big Betty Triple Comp.

Rollt echt Super und haltet + dämpft extrem gut, solange es nicht Feucht und Matschig wird.

Der Maxxis ist auch ein wirklich guter Reifen, allerdings kostet er wie schon erwähnt ein paar Körner mehr..
doch wer hat der hat


----------



## Staanemer (12. Mai 2009)

So, ich war mal so frei die beiden übereinander zu legen. Welcher Reifen wo sitzt dürfte klar sein. Ich habe nicht ganz den gleichen Winkel erwischt. Weitere Bilder sind vorhanden.









Und dann noch ein paar technische Details, wie gewünscht:



_mike_ schrieb:


> Was für Felgen fährst du denn bitteschönn.



Crossmax XL Disk (Ransom), nochmal Crossmax XL Disk (Votec, zweiter Ransom Satz), Crossmax XL Ceramic und eine Hügi / Mavic 717 Kombi.
Dankeschön.
Reifen ist ein Maxxis Ardent 2,4 F60 + SW.



_mike_ schrieb:


> Und wie oft hattest du denn das Problem schon??



Zwei Mal vor 15 Jahren. Seitdem achte ich auf ausreichende Reifenfreiheit und hatte seitdem natürlich nie mehr ein Problem.

Zudem kommt hinzu, dass die Maxxis Reifen mit der Zeit 1-2 mm breiter werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgeharell (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ziemlich weit vorne ist eine Auflistung für die Lager am Ransom:

4 Stück 61900 2RS (22x10xT6)
4 Stück 63800 2RS (19x10xT7)
2 Stück 605 2RS (14x5xT5)

Kann mir jemand sagen, bei welchem es sich um die großen in der Wippenmitte handelt und wo ich die am besten bestelle?

Danke, George


----------



## Jussi (13. Mai 2009)

61900 sind in der Mitte!

Bestellen bei mir! PN!


Finde jetzt nicht das der Reifen unbeding so nahe an den Kettenstreben ist!
Mein Minion hat auch nicht mehr Platz....und mach dir wegen der Kettenstreben keine Sorgen, je nachdem wie deine Fr-Tour wird hlten die eh nicht


----------



## Paul Bearer (13. Mai 2009)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Die Syntace- Klemme ist der Hammer!
> Funktioniert einwandfrei!!
> Auf die Stütze noch Dynamics Carbonpaste und das Ding wackelt und rutscht nicht mehr...!!
> Habe die Klemme gestern für 29 Euro gekauft und sie ist jeden Cent wert.
> ...



Hi Undertaker! Ich komme mir am Wochenende etwas von Deiner Dynamics Carbonpaste abholen. Gruß Paul


----------



## Undertaker73 (13. Mai 2009)

Hi Paul!
Mit dem Gesicht fährst du doch sicherlich ein Torque oder!!??
Geiles Bild!!


----------



## Tommy B. (14. Mai 2009)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sagt doch bitte mal, was Ihr so an Reifen fahrt.




Mittlerweile habe ich komplett auf Maxxis gewechselt:
Touring - Konfiguration:
Sommer = highroller 2,35 1ply 60a
Winter (->viel Matsche)  = swampthing 2,35 1ply 60a

DH - Konfiguration (auf mavic 729 Felge):
vo: highroller 2,7 42st, 2ply
hi: highroller 2,5 60a, 2ply

Anfangs bin ich mal die FatAlbert auf Mavic Crossmax XL gefahren. Das ist totaler Mist für kerniges Gelände, einziger Vorteil ist die entspanntere Auffahrt ... aber das ist ja nicht die Aufgabenstellung für das Rad!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Mozart-only (14. Mai 2009)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich komplett auf Maxxis gewechselt:
> Touring - Konfiguration:
> Sommer = highroller 2,35 1ply 60a
> Winter (->viel Matsche)  = swampthing 2,35 1ply 60a
> ...



Welche Fat Albert? schon die neuen?
Bin auch der Meinung Grip und Dämpfung sind wichtig doch 
beim Swamp Thing hatte ich schon auf der Ebene 10 bis 15 Schläge mehr, meiner Erfahrung macht es keinen Sinn schon Blau am Berg anzukommen....seh da keine Linie mehr beim DH
Hat daher auch sehr mit der Kondition zu tun mit welchen Reifen man fährt.
ERGO: Runter schnell kostet Kraft & Körner bergauf - Rauf entspannt und runter mit Technik und gscheiter Linienwahl

Good Ride
Mozart


----------



## Tommy B. (15. Mai 2009)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Welche Fat Albert? schon die neuen?



Ne, ne, das war 2006 wo ich das Ransom gerade neu hatte, waren die 2,35 Fat Albert.



Mozart-only schrieb:


> ...
> beim Swamp Thing hatte ich schon auf der Ebene 10 bis 15 Schläge mehr,



Exakt, die selbe Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht! ABER: Mit dem Reifen fährt man auch in übelster Mocke wie auf Schienen!!




Mozart-only schrieb:


> ERGO: Runter schnell kostet Kraft & Körner bergauf - Rauf entspannt und runter mit Technik und gscheiter Linienwahl




Da ist was dran!
Jedoch hab ich meine Räder dahingehend konsequent aufgebaut: Schweres, robustes Ransom für Reserven bergab, trainiert die Kondition. Leichtes CC - Hardtail für angenehme uphill Eigenschaften, trainiert Linienwahl & Bergab-Technik 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hXcOREschloch (15. Mai 2009)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Ne, ne, das war 2006 wo ich das Ransom gerade neu hatte, waren die 2,35 Fat Albert.
> 
> 
> 
> Exakt, die selbe Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht! ABER: Mit dem Reifen fährt man auch in übelster Mocke wie auf Schienen!!




Hab auch die am Ransom aufgezogen. Kann mich dem ganzen bisher nur anschließen.


----------



## Staanemer (15. Mai 2009)

Ich stelle gerade eine leichte Wissenslücke fest.

12mm Steckachse hinten: ist das jetzt ne Thru Axle, ne maxle oder x-12?
Oder ist das etwa das gleiche (X-12  hat wohl 142mm Breite)?

Welche Naben passen denn da? Wohl DT Swiss und Hope, was gibst denn da noch?

Danke


----------



## Staanemer (16. Mai 2009)

Ok, 12 mm Steckachse ist wohl mit Mutter, bei Maxle hat die ein Seite des Ausfallendes ein Gewinde und X-12 ist breiter als 135 mm.

Ich hab zwar die Maxle Ausfallenden, aber Steckachse war keine dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom racer (17. Mai 2009)

ransch schrieb:


> Nein, liegt es nicht. Lies mal weiter vorne.
> Rutschende Sattelstützen sind keine generelles Problem.
> 
> Und auf Sattelstützen gehört die Syntace oder Ritchey Carbonpaste definitiv nicht drauf.
> ...



ich verwende bei meiner maverick speedball auch die carbon montagepaste und seitdem ist schluss mit verrutschen.


----------



## ransch (17. Mai 2009)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> ich verwende bei meiner maverick speedball auch die carbon montagepaste und seitdem ist schluss mit verrutschen.



Die Carbonpaste ist eine Montagepaste. Wenn Du also Deine Maverick MONTIERST gehört da natürlich Paste drunter.


----------



## sharky (17. Mai 2009)

warum natürlich? die grobkörnige pampe ist nicht zwingend anzuwenden. es soll sogar leut geben die das ding fetten. oder trocken fahren. ich hab nix drin, weder zwischen rahmen und shim noch zwischen shim und i900 und trotzdem weder knacken noch sonstwas


----------



## ransch (17. Mai 2009)

Ok, ich habe keine Lust auf Goldwaage-Spielchen.

Wenn Du "nichts drin hast" ist das doch gut. Oder meinst Du das Sattelrohr?

Es ist doch nun wirklich ganz einfach:

Carbon-Teile mit fester Montage = Montagepaste und zwar vorgeschrieben (Anleitung lesen, ist bei Ritchey, Syntace und Scott vorgeschrieben, Syntace auch trocken),
dazu gehören Carbonlenker, Vorbau, Bremsgriffe, Steuersatz, Shims, etc. und:
Sattelstützen, die NICHT im Sattelrohr auf und ab verstellt werden.
Festmontierte Teile eben.

Bewegte Carbon-Teile = keine Montagepaste
Das Zeug ist eine Montagepaste, kein Schmiermittel. Das Trägermittel trocknet aus!!!

Prinzip: in der Paste sind Plastikpartikel (bei Syntace munkelt man sogar von Kugeln), die unter Druck zerplatzen. Die scharfkantigen Bruchstücke sorgen für mehr Reibung und somit schliesslich für weniger Anzugsdrehmoment.

An Standard-Sattelstützen, die wie üblich per Schnellspanner im Sattelrohr rauf und runter geschoben werden, gehört KEINE Carbonpaste / Montagepaste (nachzulesen zB bei Syntace).
Benutzt man trotzdem diese Paste, dann reibt man besonders den Lack der Stütze und (nur etwas) die Innenseiten des Carbon-Sattelrohrs aus, damit klemmt das Ganze mit der Zeit immer schlechter.

Das heisst: wenn eine Standard-Sattelstütze im Rahmen nicht ordentlich klemmt, dann stimme was nicht, entweder Stütze zu klein, Sattelrohr zu gross oder Klemmkraft nicht ausreichend (Drehmomentschlüssel).

Wer ein verstellbare Stütze fährt und sie nicht zusätzlich per Schnellspanner absenkt, montiert diese Stütze mit Montagepaste. Ebenso, wer ein Standard-Sattelstütze fährt und sie so gut wie nie absenkt.

Und sharky, wenn Du ein Montageanleitung als Zwang empfindest kann ich da nichts für. 
Man kann sich dran halten, muss man aber nicht.
Wer zB trocken fährt sollte mal alle zwei Monate die Stütze rausholen und reinigen, nach nem halben Jahr bis Jahr (je nach Witterung) ist die nämlich fest, dann geht nichts mehr (Syntace P6 im 301).

Ich persönlich fahre die original Alu-Stütze. Zuerst wurde hier im Forum empfohlen, die Montagepaste zu verwenden. Hab ich anfangs auch so gemacht, aber nach einiger Zeit (30 min. Fahrt) fängst an zu knacken. Und die Stütze hat nach ein paar Touren schon deutlichen Abrieb, das Alu scheint durch.
Seitdem fahre ich stinknormales Fett (Kunststoff-Fett, graphitfrei, weiss) genauso wie schon immer. Die Stütze klemmt völlig normal wie bei einem Alurahmen und Anzugsmoment ist 3,5 Nm.

Ist doch wirklich ganz einfach, wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## Ransom racer (17. Mai 2009)

ransch schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe keine Lust auf Goldwaage-Spielchen.
> 
> Wenn Du "nichts drin hast" ist das doch gut. Oder meinst Du das Sattelrohr?
> 
> ...



ja das was du geschrieben hast stimmt so.


jetzt gibts aber auch viele die behaubten das normales fett schlecht sei da es das carbon(verbindung sattelstütze carbon sattelrohr) nicht vertrage und somti nicht geeignet sei. 
ob da wirklich was dran ist weis ich nicht!

ich finde eh das um carbon immer eine grosse sache gemacht wird als ob man es mit samthandschuhen anfassen müsste. 

ich denke das war anfangs bei den alu rahmen bestimmt das selbe, als sie den stahl rahmen ersetzten.


----------



## ransch (17. Mai 2009)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> ja das was du geschrieben hast stimmt so.
> 
> 
> jetzt gibts aber auch viele die behaubten das normales fett schlecht sei da es das carbon(verbindung sattelstütze carbon sattelrohr) nicht vertrage und somti nicht geeignet sei.
> ...



Das ist richtig. Bei Alu wars das Selbe, weiss ich noch genau: "das ist zu weich, zu teuer, das hält nicht, das korrodiert innen, blabla...".

Jetzt muss man sich aus dem Leid das Beste raussuchen, wenn man die Höhe Sattelstütze verstellen will.
Die Trocken-"Schmierung" ist auch Dauer nix, das steht fest.

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass Carbonpaste, die sowohl auf der Stütze als auch im Rohr Abrieb verursacht, besser sein soll als Kunststoff-Fett. Durch den Abrieb wird das innen unlackierte Sattelrohr ebenfalls angegriffen und ein gewisser Schmierstoff ist in der Carbonpaste ja auch enthalten, auch wenn es irgendwann trocknet.

Daraus folgt, dass sehrwohl ein Schmiermittel direkt auf Carbon verwendet werden kann.
Hinzu kommt, dass beim eigentlichen Anwendungszweck die Carbonpaste nur selten mit dem Stoff Carbon in Berührung kommt, sondern eher mit der Lackschicht auf dem Carbon.
Manche wachsen sogar Ihre unlackierten Carbonteile ein, damit sie glänzen und leichter sind, als mit Lack.

Demnach bleibt Fett die einzige Lösung, bei Verwendung von Standard-Stützen in Carbon-Sattelrohren mit Höhenänderung.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (17. Mai 2009)

Hi,
ich bin Ransom Fan, fahre seit 3 Jahren ein Ransom ltd Customaufbau,

ich habe mir nun 1 Ransom 20 Bj2008 bestellt, da ich den Rahmen tauschen will.
zudem habe ich natürlich alle Komponenten des 20 da.
Hat jemand Interesse an dem Rahmen  ( ltd 2006 gebraucht) oder Komplettaufbau Ransom 20 Grösse M (nagelneu) mit gebrauchtem LTD 2006 Rahmen, oder den Komponenten (http://www.yatego.com/profi-fahrrad...-ransom-20-mtb-fahrrad-2008-carbon-silber-rot) (könnte das günstig abgeben.
Bitte PM bei Interesse 

Zudem habe ich ein Ransom 10 Rahmen Grösse S (2006) aus Ausstellungsbike ( nagelneu ungefahren) günstig abzugeben
Alles ab August 09

Bitte feedback
Gruss


----------



## 29erpete (18. Mai 2009)

Nochmal zum Einstellen des Seilzugs für den Dämpfer: Sollte sich das (in Fahrtrichtung) rechte Ventil beim Schalten von Lockout auf Traction Control Modus gar nicht (mit-)rausbewegen oder doch 1-2mm? Klarerweise ist der Dämpfer härter wenn ich es so einstelle dass es sich nicht rausbewegt, aber ich weiss nicht wie der TC Modus sein sollte, und ob das dann 80mm Federweg sind kann ich auch schlecht testen, daher die Frage.

grüsse,
Peter


----------



## st_mages (18. Mai 2009)

Das rechte darf in Stellung 1 (TC-Mode) nicht gezogen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erpete (18. Mai 2009)

st_mages schrieb:


> Das rechte darf in Stellung 1 (TC-Mode) nicht gezogen werden.



wunderbar, danke dir!

grüsse,
Peter


----------



## Undertaker73 (22. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute!!
Mein Ransom knackt beim Einfedern wie bekloppt!
Wenn ich die Sattelstütze weiter runtermache hört das Knacken auf.
Ich habe schon Paste auf die Stütze gemacht.
Woran kann das liegen?
Kann ich in alle bewegenden Lager Brunox Deo reinsprühen oder zieht das nur den Dreck an??


----------



## Deichfräse (22. Mai 2009)

Darf ich vorstellen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/361833

...ein kleines schwarzes als Ersatz für mein Ransom.


----------



## Undertaker73 (22. Mai 2009)

Wunderschön!
Und jetzt: Raus aus diesem Thread!!!!!

War ein Witz!!!


----------



## Deichfräse (22. Mai 2009)

Klar, bleib euch natürlich trotzdem mit Rat und Tat erhalten!


...und falls noch jemand einen Shim 34,9mm auf 31,6mm braucht, um z.B. eine Joplin zu montieren oder IDS-Ausfallenden für 12mm Steckachse inklusive 12mm Maxle-Achse, einfach per PN bei mir melden.


----------



## Mozart-only (22. Mai 2009)

Ist das dein Zweitrad?

Sieht voll gut aus, hatte vor meinen Ransom das Rotwild RFR 03,
verstellbarer Federweg von 110 bis 150, absolut geil... bis das Ransom geboren wurde

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (22. Mai 2009)

Nee, das ist jetzt meine Nummer 1 - nach Frau und Kind natürlich!
Nummer 2 ist das Cannondale, welches bis Ende des Jahres wohl auch noch eine kleine Frischzellenkur bekommt - je nach Budget versteht sich.
Mein Ransom ist sozusagen tot und da die "Fachleute" aus Dachau irgendwie nicht wirklich mit der Materie klar kommen habe ich die Marke gewechselt. Schade eigentlich, weil ich ansonsten recht markentreu bin und bis dato auch mit meinem Ransom - nobody is perfect - recht zufrieden war.
Sei es drum, hab´ auf der ersten Tour schon recht viel Spaß gehabt und da ist der Ärger über die an die Wand genagelten 2600,- schon fast vergessen.
Wird wohl zum Trophäenregal mutieren der schicke Carbonrahmen...


----------



## sharky (23. Mai 2009)

@all zum thema carbon schmieren
ungeschmiert geht natürlich garnicht bei ner carbonsattelstütze, da läuft lack auf carbon mit etwas dreck dazwischen, wie das sich auswirkt kann sich ja jeder vorstellen. die carbon montagepaste halte ich an der stelle auch nicht für ideal. der reibung wegen. das syntace zeug ist ja recht und schön aber nun mal eher dafür gedacht, ne feste verbindung bei wenig aufgebrachtem druck zu erzeugen. syntace empfiehlt für die p6 ja silikon spray. oder wars teflon? naja, kann man ja nachlesen, jedenfalls hab ich das zeug drauf, alle paar ausfahrten ein bißchen nachsprühen und gut ist. funktioniert wunderbar. es knackt nix, schmiert leicht und greift die oberfläche nicht an.

@deichfräse
nettes gerätchen!

@undertaker
da das geräusch durch verstellen der sattelstütze weggeht, dürfte es nicht an den schwingenlagern liegen. ergo drüfte brunox dort wenig bringen. oder versteh ich dich falsch? kann es am sattel liegen? die knacken ja gern mal in der klemmung


----------



## Tommy B. (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Dämpferpumpe ist kaputt ...
Übermorgen wollte ich eigentlich mit dem Ransom in den Urlaub fahren, und so schnell komme ich wohl nicht an eine Neue. Daher die Frage:

*Wohnt jemand von Euch in der Nähe von Bottrop,* so dass ich evtl. zum aufpumpen kurz mal vorbei kommen könnte??

Info gerne per PN .

Gruß & Danke vorab
Thomas


----------



## sharky (26. Mai 2009)

wie viel druck fährst du denn? wenn du ne gute "Normale" pumpe mit nem mit ohne druckverlust ventil hat, geht es ggf auch mit der. oder ein scott händler ist in der nähe, fahr doch da mal vorbei?! nur so als backup, falls sich keiner findet. und im notfall: wenn deine route gen süden führt und du in der gegen von heilbronn vorbeikommst, sag bescheid, dann kannst meine nehmen


----------



## Tommy B. (26. Mai 2009)

Danke für das Angebot! Heilbronn liegt leider nicht auf dem Weg, es geht vom Ruhrgebiet in die Vogesen, Colmar.

Die ortsansässigen Händler habe ich schon abtelefoniert, die müssten erst eine bestellen, hat keiner vorrätig bzw. keiner derzeit ein Ransom im Laden stehen ... finde ich auch komisch.

Scott Deutschland war auch nicht zu einer unbürokratischen Lösung bereit, die haben mich direkt auflaufen lassen und wieder zum Händler verwiesen. Toll, wenn man mal schnell was will 

Ich fahre normalerweise 27bar, daher wird das mit der normalen Pumpe eher eng. Aber versuchen werde ich es natürlich.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## sharky (26. Mai 2009)

ich könnte natürlich am WE ne "kleine" rennradtour in die vogesen machen, aber dann müsstest du mich mitm auto wieder heim fahren da das momentan über meine konditionellen fähigkeiten geht


----------



## headnut230288 (27. Mai 2009)

Scott-Service = Mörder

Sonntags Dämpfer kaputt, Montags über Händler bei scott angerufen,Dämpfer hingeschickt, Mittwochs niegelnagelneuen Dämpfer bekommen

Rekordzeit: 3 Tage ohne mucken und murren



Davon können sich so einige renomierte marken ne Kilo-Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Deichfräse (31. Mai 2009)

Nochmals für Euch:

Habe noch 12mm IDS-Ausfallenden inklusive 12mm Maxle-Achse  und einen Shim für das Sitzrohr von 34,9mm auf 31,6mm "übrig".

Bei Interesse bitte per PN melden!


----------



## utzinator (8. Juni 2009)

Aloha,

hat jemand von euch zufaelligerweise noch ein Schaltauge/Ausfallende (Ransom 40  / 2008)in gebrauchsfaehigem Zustand rum fliegen?

mir ist meins am WE in die ewigen Jagdgruende empor gestiegen.

und...mir ist aufgefallen das meine Bomber 55R auch nur 90 mm Federweg hat.

(


----------



## Eike. (8. Juni 2009)

utzinator schrieb:


> und...mir ist aufgefallen das meine Bomber 55R auch nur 90 mm Federweg hat.
> 
> (



Willkommen im Club. Die 55ATA2 aus meinem 08er Ransom 30 hat auch noch genau 90mm Federweg. Das hat die Entscheidung sie gegen eine Lyrik auszutauschen nicht wirklich schwierig gemacht. Ich würd mich ja schämen so ein Gelump herzustellen und zu verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## utzinator (8. Juni 2009)

mit ner anderen Kartusche soll die 55R sehr wohl funktionieren.

ne Fox ist mir sicher lieber..$$$


----------



## Steven Z (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Dämpfer hat den Geist aufgegeben- erst hat er nach einem Tag in Willingen abends so komisch gerubbelt beim ausfedern (so auf den letzten 10-15 mm, ansonsten war alles normal) und am letzten WE in Winterberg ist er immer weiter in sich zusammengesackt. Zum Schluss war er bis auf 10mm vor dem Gummipuffer zusammengedrückt. Luftdruck in Positiv und Negativkammer war ok. Irgendwas behindert ihn weiter auszufedern. Vermutlich ist da Öl auf eine Seite gekommen wo es nichts zu suchen hat.
Wo sollte ich den Dämpfer am besten zum Service geben? Über den Händler zu Scott oder direkt zu Reset-Racing schicken? Macht Scott überhaupt einen eigenen Service oder landen die sowieso alle bei Reset?

Gruß

Steven Z


----------



## Axalp (8. Juni 2009)

UFO-DS schrieb:


> sei doch bitte so nett und halte mich mal auf dem laufenden...
> 
> ich hab da ja auch schon meine erfahrungen mit einem rahmenbruch machen müssen...
> leider habe ich kein neues modell im austausch bekommen.
> ...



Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen einen Schwingenbruch und gleichzeitig einen Riss im Hauptrahmen. 

Binnen weniger Wochen (ca. 3-4) wurden die Schwinge und der Hauptrahmen von Scott ersetzt.

Kompliment an Scott für die Kulanz und die Schnelligkeit. Da steigt man gerne irgendwann auf Gambler um .


----------



## factz666 (8. Juni 2009)

Mein Dämpfer "rubbelt" zur Zeit auch immer mal wieder beim Ausfedern! Hoffe ich muss mir da keine Sorgen machen.....


----------



## sharky (8. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Kompliment an Scott für die Kulanz und die Schnelligkeit. Da steigt man gerne irgendwann auf Gambler um .



kulanz? war der rahmen außerhalb der garantiezeit, manipuliert?


----------



## Mario432 (8. Juni 2009)

Steven Z schrieb:


> Wo sollte ich den Dämpfer am besten zum Service geben? Über den Händler zu Scott oder direkt zu Reset-Racing schicken? Macht Scott überhaupt einen eigenen Service oder landen die sowieso alle bei Reset?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Steven Z



Mein Dämpfer hatte auch etwas gerubbelt aber beim einfedern, ich habe ihn direkt zu Reset geschickt, ging echt flott und jetzt ist alles bestens (wenn er einwandfrei geht, ist der Dämpfer einfach nur klasse )


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2009)

utzinator schrieb:


> und...mir ist aufgefallen das meine Bomber 55R auch nur 90 mm Federweg hat.
> (



guggsdu entsprechenden thread im freeride-unterforum... (ich glaub das war dort). das thema hatten wir durch und die lösung wird (unter anderem von mir ;-) ) schön erklärt....


----------



## sharky (8. Juni 2009)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> guggsdu entsprechenden thread im freeride-unterforum... (ich glaub das war dort). das thema hatten wir durch und die lösung wird (unter anderem von mir ;-) ) schön erklärt....



da du zu wissen scheinst, wo es steht: würdest du es hier verlinken?


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> da du zu wissen scheinst, wo es steht: würdest du es hier verlinken?



ich hab zuerst gepostet, dann den thread gesucht... ;-) das hatte ich eh vor.

voila: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=359423


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factz666 (8. Juni 2009)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Mein Dämpfer hatte auch etwas gerubbelt aber beim einfedern, ich habe ihn direkt zu Reset geschickt, ging echt flott und jetzt ist alles bestens (wenn er einwandfrei geht, ist der Dämpfer einfach nur klasse )



Erfolgte die "Reparatur" für dich kostenlos? Oder hast du was zahlen müssen? Ich sehe durch das rubbeln keine Einschränkung der Dämpferfunktion... Merkt man ja nur bei ganz langsamen ausfedern..
MfG


----------



## Mario432 (8. Juni 2009)

factz666 schrieb:


> Erfolgte die "Reparatur" für dich kostenlos? Oder hast du was zahlen müssen? Ich sehe durch das rubbeln keine Einschränkung der Dämpferfunktion... Merkt man ja nur bei ganz langsamen ausfedern..
> MfG



Ja du hast recht, das rubbeln hat keine Einschränkung auf die Dämpferfunktion, aber ich hatte das Rahmenkit gebraucht gekauft und das Bike neu Aufgebaut und da habe ich den Dämpfer auch gleich mal zum Service geschickt (laut RESET: "nach              dem Service auf dem technisch neuesten Stand", ist ja auch nicht verkehrt ).


----------



## sharky (8. Juni 2009)

das rubbeln, kommt das nun von den dichtungen oder nicht?


----------



## Axalp (9. Juni 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> kulanz? war der rahmen außerhalb der garantiezeit, manipuliert?



Ja, war 2 Jahre und 3 Monate alt - Ob Scott 5 Jahre Garantie gibt weiss ich nicht, aber auf jeden Fall war der Service vorbildlich.


----------



## sharky (9. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ja, war 2 Jahre und 3 Monate alt - Ob Scott 5 Jahre Garantie gibt weiss ich nicht, aber auf jeden Fall war der Service vorbildlich.



wenn man die inspektionsintervalle beim händler machen lässt dann hat man 5 jahre
aber mal ehrlich: selbst wenn nicht, bei DEN preisen sollten die drei monate "kulanz" selbstverständlich sein


----------



## UFO-DS (9. Juni 2009)

Axalp schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen einen Schwingenbruch und gleichzeitig einen Riss im Hauptrahmen.
> 
> Binnen weniger Wochen (ca. 3-4) wurden die Schwinge und der Hauptrahmen von Scott ersetzt.
> 
> Kompliment an Scott für die Kulanz und die Schnelligkeit. Da steigt man gerne irgendwann auf Gambler um .




hast du denn wieder einen 06er rahmen bekommen?

bei mir ist erst der hauptrahmen, dann der dämpfer und schlussendlich vor ca 6-7 wochen die kettenstrebe auf der antriebsseite
ins nirvana gehuscht.

(fairerweise muss ich dazu sagen, dass das in willingen passiert ist und es auch noch die erste schwinge war.... 
aber das tut eigentlich nichts zur sache. bruch ist bruch!!!)

ich habe bei scott richtig auf den tisch gehauen
und so hat man mir netter weise einen 10er rahmen angeboten!

(übrigens hätte ich es wirklich nicht gedacht, aber der carbon rahmen ist um einiges steifer als der alurahmen.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axalp (9. Juni 2009)

UFO-DS schrieb:


> hast du denn wieder einen 06er rahmen bekommen?



Davon gehe ich aus - Farbe und Geometrie sind zumindest gleich geblieben.


----------



## UFO-DS (9. Juni 2009)

utzinator schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> hat jemand von euch zufaelligerweise noch ein Schaltauge/Ausfallende (Ransom 40  / 2008)in gebrauchsfaehigem Zustand rum fliegen?
> 
> ...



ich hab noch die original ausfallenden hier rumfliegen!

@axalp
ich hoffe, du hast mit dem neuen rahmen mehr glück!


----------



## tatio (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo, habe auch ein 2008er Scott Ransom 20 und von der Ata 55 wollen wir erst mal gar nicht reden, war schon eingschickt ist aber nicht wirklich besser geworden.
Gesten Abend habe ich dann den Scott Equalizer auf mein Gewicht eingestellt, sprich 25,30 Bar pro Kammer und es hat super gelaufen, heute ist das Teil hart wie ein Brett und die Negativkammer leer.
Kennt einer das Problem, kann doch hoffentlich nur das ventil sein, habe schon draufgespuckt und gewartet aber nichts bemerkt.


----------



## UFO-DS (9. Juni 2009)

tatio schrieb:


> Hallo, habe auch ein 2008er Scott Ransom 20 und von der Ata 55 wollen wir erst mal gar nicht reden, war schon eingschickt ist aber nicht wirklich besser geworden.
> Gesten Abend habe ich dann den Scott Equalizer auf mein Gewicht eingestellt, sprich 25,30 Bar pro Kammer und es hat super gelaufen, heute ist das Teil hart wie ein Brett und die Negativkammer leer.
> Kennt einer das Problem, kann doch hoffentlich nur das ventil sein, habe schon draufgespuckt und gewartet aber nichts bemerkt.



Defekt!

Hatte ich auch schon 
Da kannst du nix mehr retten.
Händler geben & einschicken lassen!


----------



## Jussi (9. Juni 2009)

Hab heute gemerkt das mein Hinterbau auch rubbelt, wie ihr es hier beschreibt. Hab den Dämpfer noch nicht draußen, aber das kann doch auch von den Lagern kommen denk ich!

Hab ihr nach dem Ausbau des Dämpfers ihn nochmal getestet? Also Luft komplett raus und dann hat er immernoch gerubbelt? Wenn ja wäre es gut, dann gings auf Garantie weil er eh zum Service muß!!


----------



## Mario432 (9. Juni 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> Hab heute gemerkt das mein Hinterbau auch rubbelt, wie ihr es hier beschreibt. Hab den Dämpfer noch nicht draußen, aber das kann doch auch von den Lagern kommen denk ich!
> 
> Hab ihr nach dem Ausbau des Dämpfers ihn nochmal getestet? Also Luft komplett raus und dann hat er immernoch gerubbelt? Wenn ja wäre es gut, dann gings auf Garantie weil er eh zum Service muß!!



Also bei mir war es auf jeden Fall der Dämpfer, denke schon das es auch bei dir der Dämpfer ist. Weiß aber nicht ob das unter die Garantie fällt.


----------



## Jussi (9. Juni 2009)

Aber Luft rauslassen und testen dürfte aber kein Problem sein?!


----------



## Mario432 (9. Juni 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> Aber Luft rauslassen und testen dürfte aber kein Problem sein?!



Nein das ist kein Problem, du kannst das Teil auch schnell ausbauen dauert auch nur 1min. So wie ich das gelesen habe soll das an den Dichtungen liegen, ich hatte meinen ja vor 2Wochen zum Service geschickt seit dem geht er ja wieder 1a  (wie oben auch schon erwähnt beeinflusst das rubbeln aber die performance nicht wirklich). Aber der Service ist echt klasse, geht super schnell und der Dämpfer kommt wie neu zurück.


----------



## Jussi (10. Juni 2009)

Ja hatte vor etwas mehr als 2 Jahren schon nen Service allerdings der kleine!
Dann wäre jetzt eben der grosse dran und das wären um die 110 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere!
Werd den Dämpfer gleich ausbauen und testen, ist echt kein Ding ist ja nicht das erste mal


----------



## andrerobert (14. Juni 2009)

So hier mal meine erschreckende Bilanz:

-Man kaufe das teuerste Ransom (ok war en bissl günstiger usw...) 
-Nach einer woche shcickt man die Gabel ein.
-Nach zwei MOnaten bricht unter einem der Rahmen zusammen.
 parallel das zweite mal Gabel einschicken, diese kommt dieses mal  
 funktionstüchtig von toxoh. zurück, ist aber wegen schlampiger  
 Verpackung total verrammelt....(LAck usw.)
-Heute: beim fahren fängt etwas an zu knirschen, HInterbau is wie nen 
 Kuhschwanz, dann lautes Knacken.  egal ich bin aufm schönsten Berg im 
 Schwarzwald und hab ne ABfahrt Level 4+ vor mir. (Es war mir so 
 *******gal)

-> Ergebnis... pulverisierte Lager in der Hauptshcwinge und Kratzspuren en mass am Rahmen bei beim Aufnahmepunkt derselben.

Wusste nich dass man Stahlkugeln zerbröseln kann....man kann.

So was amch ich jetzt? Garantie in ANspruch nehmen, nach einem neuen Rad fragen, meins sieht nachm 1/4 Jahr total beshcissen aus.
oder zum Kugellagerheini fahren und mir die besten dinger kaufen die man käuflich erwerben kann?!...
Bei Scott anfragen ob sie Interresse an einer Zusammenarbeit haben, ich teste, sie Sponsorn?!...

Ich bin Schüler, das Bike soll mir beim Geld verdienen helfen, und mich nciht arm amchen.

Wenn ein Fahrtechniktraining weniger einbringt als der Verschleiß aufs KOnto schlägt, ist etwas verkehrt!...

Nja mein Händler wird auch wieder begeistert sein.-.- ER meint mein Erscheinen sei mit UNglück und Arbeit verbunden.

War auch shcon am Überlegen mal bei Liteville zu fragen.
Ein Umstieg wäre aber eher enttäuschend...ich fahre das Ransom viel zu gern.

oder doch ein Santacruz Nomad?!... das sieht ja echt geil aus 

Was meint ihr? 
Enduro soll es bleiben... denn das ist der Einsatzbereich!


mfg André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (15. Juni 2009)

@andre:
Steig um, ich hab´s auch nicht bereut, obwohl ich immer absolut begeistert vom Ransom war.
Aber die ganzen technischen Querelen von denen man mittlerweile liest, bzw. die man selbst erlebt hat und dann die Sorgen mit den Dachauern wegen dem Riß im Oberrohr haben mir die Entscheidung dann einigermaßen erleichtert.
...und das neue Spaßgerät muss sich keineswegs verstecken:

- Gewicht annähernd identisch - sogar 200g leichter, trotz Alu
- Fahrverhalten ebenso, es geht auch ohne Traction Mode und LockOut
- Qualität scheint bisher zumindest beim neuen deutlich besser

Schauen wir mal, schließlich werden die Teile in diesem Sport gutgehend beansprucht, aber Versuchskaninchen sind wir nun einmal nicht!


----------



## andrerobert (15. Juni 2009)

Händler hatte alles da...mh... auf dauer wird es wohl nen santa... bis dahin werde ich noch ein paar mal die garantie in anspruch nehmen...

dann mal hals und rahmenbruch


----------



## sharky (16. Juni 2009)

ich frag mich, wie viel prozent der ransoms von ausfällen gröberer art betroffen sind. also rahmenbruch etc. hab mir ja, unter anderem, deshalb die 2008er aluversion geholt, weil ich da das meiste vertrauen habe und ausfälle bzw risse digitaler erkennbar sind. zumindest wenn man es mal mit deichfräses leidensgeschichte vergleicht... ich hoffe nur, dass ich mit der rahmenwahl richtig lag und scott die baustellen wenigstens im 3. modelljahr beseitigen konnte


----------



## Mario432 (16. Juni 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> ich frag mich, wie viel prozent der ransoms von ausfällen gröberer art betroffen sind. also rahmenbruch etc. hab mir ja, unter anderem, deshalb die 2008er aluversion geholt, weil ich da das meiste vertrauen habe und ausfälle bzw risse digitaler erkennbar sind. zumindest wenn man es mal mit deichfräses leidensgeschichte vergleicht... ich hoffe nur, dass ich mit der rahmenwahl richtig lag und scott die baustellen wenigstens im 3. modelljahr beseitigen konnte



Ja das wäre mal interessant. Aber wenn man im Forum sucht findet man bei fast jedem Bike defekte, das kommt halt vor. Ich weiß auch nicht ob Scott den Rahmen zum 4.mal bauen würde wenn jeder 2. einen Rahmenbruch oder ähnliches hätte. Aber ärgerlich ist es auf jeden fall wenn so was passiert, bei meinem ist zum Glück alles bestens .
Für mich ist es trotzdem das beste Bike was ich je gefahren habe  und das waren schon ein paar.


----------



## Jussi (16. Juni 2009)

Ich denke, in Foren wird natürlich immerwieder von Problemen gesprochen, somit hört sich das an als hätte man den letzten scheiß oder gar noch schlimmer!
Ihr solltet nicht gleich alles über einen Haufen werfen, vorallem wenn Anbauteile am Bike defekt sind oder ihr damit nicht zufrieden seit!
Gabel, Antrieb usw. habt ihr an anderen Bikes auch und diese würden auch kaputt gehen wenn euer Rad nicht Scott Ransom hieße!

Ich für meinen Fall, bin mit meinem Ransom mehr als zufrieden und kann nur sagen das ich jederzeit wieder dieses Rad kaufen würde.
Und ich benutze das Bike auch nicht gerade zimperlich, somit gehen nunmal Teile kaputt! 
Mal ganz abgesehen vom Service welchen Scott anbietet, denn diesen findet ihr lange nicht bei jedem Hersteller!  

Deswegen kann ich für mich auch nur sagen Ransom


----------



## Mr_Ransom (16. Juni 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ich denke, in Foren wird natürlich immerwieder von Problemen gesprochen, somit hört sich das an als hätte man den letzten scheiß oder gar noch schlimmer!
> Ihr solltet nicht gleich alles über einen Haufen werfen, vorallem wenn Anbauteile am Bike defekt sind oder ihr damit nicht zufrieden seit!
> Gabel, Antrieb usw. habt ihr an anderen Bikes auch und diese würden auch kaputt gehen wenn euer Rad nicht Scott Ransom hieße!
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich habe mir adhoc vor 3 Jahren das Ransom ltd gekauft,
bin seither ca 120.000 hm damit gefahren,
habe mir nun ein Ransom20  2008 bestellt.
Bin sehr begeistert von dem Bike, und fahre auch nicht zimperlich.
Logischerweise meldet sich hier  nur zu Wort wer Probleme hat, daher auch hier mal was positives.

Gruss.

PS: habe abzugeben  Ransom ltd 2006 gebraucht Rahmen, bzw. aufgebaut mit allen Teilen Ransom 20 2008 ( nur halt Rahmen von 2006, alle anderen Teile nagelneu ungefahren) in M
zudem nagelneu Rahmen 2006 ( aus Ausstellungsrad ) in S,
bei Interesse PM


----------



## Deichfräse (17. Juni 2009)

Ich denke, niemand hat gesagt, dass das Ransom der letzte Sch... ist. Ich für meinen Teil war und bin von dem Konzept Ransom an sich vollkommen begeistert. Leider war Scott bei mir eben nicht so kulant, wie bei manch anderem hier und ich habe mich deshalb für eine andere Marke entschieden.
Fakt ist aber, dass Dämpfer und Rahmen aus dem Hause Scott kommen und trotz etlicher Lobeshymnen hier im Forum und in der Bike-Bravo doch einige Probleme bereiten.
Nehmen wir mal den Hinterbau unter die Lupe:

Mit normalem Umwerfer z.B. XT gibt´s bei voller Federwegsnutzung auch noch in diesem Modelljahr Kontakt an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme.
Wer glaubt, beim Ransom tatsächlich 165mm Federweg zu haben, dem empfehle ich einen Taschenrechner und einen Messschieber. Bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:3,30 und dem dicken Anschlagpuffer sind die 165mm tatsächlich nur im CAD-Programm vorhanden. Real bräuchte man einen Hub von 50mm dafür. Soweit läßt sich der Puffer aber nicht zusammenquetschen.

Sieht man über diese kleinen "Denkfehler" (hab´ich ja schon mal so geschrieben hier), die es bei anderen Bikes in irgendwelchen Formen auch gibt, hinweg, ist es ein Bike in eigener Liga, welches sich nicht verstecken muss. Allerdings gibt es aber eben auch andere Bikes, die sehr viel Spaß machen und letzlich ist es eine Individualentscheidung, was wir uns unter den Hintern packen.


----------



## UFO-DS (18. Juni 2009)

@andre

dir hats den carbon rahmen zerlegt, hab ich das richtig verstanden?

okay....
jetzt mach ich mir sorgen!


----------



## Jussi (18. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wieviel der Dämpfer an sichtbarem Hub bis zum Puffer hat, aber wenn du die Luft rausmachst und wippst, wirst du sehen das sich der Puffer mindestens 5-6mm zusammendrücken lässt!
Und auch bei anderen Rädern brechen Hinterbauten, an genau der selben Stelle und Dämpferaufnahmen bei diversen Carbonbikes....alles schon gesehen!

Aber ich will das Ransom ja hier auch nicht in den Himmel heben! Andere Bikes sind gut und evt. sogar besser...wie du sagst Deichfräse, Individualentscheidung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wollmilchsau (18. Juni 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:3,30 und dem dicken Anschlagpuffer sind die 165mm tatsächlich nur im CAD-Programm vorhanden. Real bräuchte man einen Hub von 50mm dafür. Soweit läßt sich der Puffer aber nicht zusammenquetschen.



Das hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht bedacht gehabt...
Hab grad nachgemessen und wenn wir nun annehmen würden, dass sich der Gummipuffer ca. 5mm zusammendrücken (auf ca. 5mm) lässt, würde das einen Federweg von nicht einmal 150mm ergeben.

Hat schon mal jemand versucht den Puffer wegzulassen? Ist der unbedingt nötig?
Wie sieht es denn mit den Leuten aus, die einen anderen Dämpfer drinnen haben (mit realen 50mm Hub). Habt ihr dort den Mehrfederweg bemerkt? Der Unterschied zwischen 150mm und 165mm sollte ja nicht so wenig sein...

Was ich mich bis heute frage wie (als das Ransom damals 2006 rauskam) die Bike oder Mountainbike (keine Ahnung wer von den zwei) auf einen Federweg von 180mm auch nur ansatzweise kommen konnte...


----------



## Staanemer (18. Juni 2009)

Wollmilchsau schrieb:


> Das hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht bedacht gehabt...
> Hab grad nachgemessen und wenn wir nun annehmen würden, dass sich der Gummipuffer ca. 5mm zusammendrücken (auf ca. 5mm) lässt, würde das einen Federweg von nicht einmal 150mm ergeben.
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand versucht den Puffer wegzulassen? Ist der unbedingt nötig?
> ...




Äh, das ist ja schön, was Du da misst.

Ich für meinen Teil kenne nicht eine Gabel oder einen Hinterbau bei dem der angegebene Federweg dem Nutzfederweg entspricht.

Der vom Hersteller angegebene Federweg entspricht nach meiner Erfahrung immer dem messbaren Maximalhub ohne Anschlagbegrenzung, d.h. wenn der Kolben komplett im Gehäuse verschwindet. Macht er aber nie.

Das war schon immer so, meine erste Gabel hatte 40mm Maximalhub, 32mm nutzbarem Federweg, umgerüstet auf 60mm Maximalhub mit 45mm nutzbarem Federweg.

Meine jetzigen Gabeln haben 155 bzw. 175mm maximalen Hub (nachgemessen) abzüglich eines 4mm dicken Durchschlagschutzes.

Mein DT Swiss Dämpfer hat 55m Hub, 47mm davon nutzbar.

Das ist auch gut so. Der Anschlaggummi oder Durchschlagschutz fällt völlig verschieden aus. Meine Gabeln werden gegen Ende so progressiv, dass die 4mm Gummi bloss einen Schutz für die Kolben darstellen aber nicht wirklich in die Kennlinie eingreifen.
Die Belastungen am Hinterbau sind viel höher. Ein weicher Gummi sorgt hier für eine langsam ansteigende Endprogression.

Und das ist auch gut so. Im Prinzip kann man den Gummi weglassen, wenn man den Dämpfer peinlich genau abstimmt. Wenn er einmal durchschlägt ist er wohl hin.

Aber lieber etwas weicher und endprogressiv um den Federweg gut zu nutzen.


----------



## Wollmilchsau (19. Juni 2009)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Äh, das ist ja schön, was Du da misst.




Ist ja auch schön, was du da sagst...

Bei Gabeln ist mir die Nicht-Ausnutzung des Federweges wohl bewusst (sind allerdings, wie du sagst, lediglich meistens 5mm von 160mm.
Bei dem Dämpfer fällt es natürlich viel stärker ins Gewicht wenn 5mm vom Hub nicht genutzt werden...

Wie gesagt, vielleicht hat ja doch jemand Vergleich zu anderen Dämpfern, die den Hub besser ausnützen.


----------



## 29erpete (21. Juni 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> ...
> Mit normalem Umwerfer z.B. XT gibt´s bei voller Federwegsnutzung auch noch in diesem Modelljahr Kontakt an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme.



Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Als ich meinen XTR Umwerfer in optimaler Position (zum grössten Kettenblatt) montiert habe, war nach ein paar Fahrten unterhalb der Dämpferaufnahme ein kleiner Lackschaden zu sehen, eben dort wo die Schelle des Umwerfers den Rahmen berührt wenn der Hinterbau ordentlich einfedert.
Hab dann den Umwerfer etwas höher auf dem "Stumpf" montiert. Das sollte eigentlich reichen, aber die Schaltperformance ist logischerweise nicht mehr so gut. Hat da jemand eine bessere Lösung?
In der Klemme des Umwerfers sind ja solche "Adapter-Schalen" um auf den kleineren Durchmesser des Stumpfes zu kommen, gibts vielleicht Umwerfer die schon für diesen kleineren Durchmesser gemacht sind und nicht so dick auftragen, das sollte eigentlich auch reichen um genug Abstand zum Rahmen zu bekommen.

grüsse,
Peter


----------



## LukiSkywalker (21. Juni 2009)

Hi
Ist der Dämpfer denn so schlecht?


----------



## Mario432 (21. Juni 2009)

LukiSkywalker schrieb:


> Hi
> Ist der Dämpfer denn so schlecht?



Für mich ist das der beste Dämpfer den ich je gefahren habe  (vergleich zu Fox DHX 5.0 coil und Air und Monarch 4.2 HV, PR23) Also von schlecht kann keine Rede sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nataschamaus (22. Juni 2009)

Mal eine ganz andere Frage zwischenrein. Ich bin nicht mehr so auf dem Laufenden was das Ransom angeht.
Hat sich seit 2007 die Sattelklemme geändert?
Ist an dem ´09er Highend-Modell eine schönere Klemme als an dem damaligen LTD?
Hab gegoogelt - aber nichts befriedigendes gefunden.
Danke,
Matze


----------



## Wollmilchsau (22. Juni 2009)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Für mich ist das der beste Dämpfer den ich je gefahren habe  (vergleich zu Fox DHX 5.0 coil und Air und Monarch 4.2 HV, PR23) Also von schlecht kann keine Rede sein



@Mario:
Hast du die Dämpfer auch schon im Ransom probiert?


----------



## sharky (22. Juni 2009)

ich hab mich mit dem thema gummipuffer und anschlagschutz an hinterbauten und gabeln auch ne weile rumgeschlagen. am ransom hab ich mich bisher nicht intensiver mit beschäftigt. aber wenn ihr im stand bzw von hand den gummi um 5mm zusammendrücken könnt, dann gehe ich aufgrund erfahrungswerten von aus, dass er sich im betrieb um weit mehr einfedern lässt. hier treten doch nochmal weit größere kräfte als im stand auf, die den puffer deutlich mehr komprimieren und dann für ne progressive kennlinie am federwegsende sorgen.


----------



## UFO-DS (22. Juni 2009)

Nataschamaus schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz andere Frage zwischenrein. Ich bin nicht mehr so auf dem Laufenden was das Ransom angeht.
> Hat sich seit 2007 die Sattelklemme geÃ¤ndert?
> Ist an dem Â´09er Highend-Modell eine schÃ¶nere Klemme als an dem damaligen LTD?
> Hab gegoogelt - aber nichts befriedigendes gefunden.
> ...



soweit ich weiÃ nicht.
leider!

eigentlich finde ich ja die syntace sattelstÃ¼tzeklemme konkurrenzlos gut, 
aber die paÃt auf grund der ziemlich dicken lackschicht des rahmens, nicht mehr.

seit dem fahre ich eine Ã 38,5 hope 2009 und ich muÃ sagen, auch eine ziemlich feine klemme. 
butterweicher druckpunkt und eine enorme klemmkraft.

kostet ca. 25â¬, lohnt sich aber!


----------



## andrerobert (22. Juni 2009)

da beim aktuellen 10er ( momentan top modell) so ne cb- stütze drauf is , ist ne art reduzierhülse drin und nen passender schnellspanner von scott, das teil ist das zuverlässigste am ganzen rad,... ich kenne kein knarzen von dieser stelle.


----------



## Nataschamaus (22. Juni 2009)

Dank euch für die Infos und für die Einladung. Fühle mich sehr geehrt.
Mich wundert es etwas das Scott keine Sattelklemme mit versetztem Schlitz verwendet. Angeblich soll man doch nur solche an Carbonrahmen verwenden.
Wirklich sehr schade das die Syntace nicht passt. Meinen Rahmen entsprechend bearbeiten will ich Zwecks eventuellen Garantieansprüchen lieber nicht.
Gruß,
Matze


----------



## Fossi85 (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute. Ich wollte mal wissen was Ihr einem Ransom so geländemäßig  zumuten würdet. Ich will mein Ransom 40 ja nicht mit Gewalt kaputt machen. Könnt ihr mir mal eure Erfahrungen bitte mitteilen.


----------



## vcamur (28. Juni 2009)

Halo fahre seit 2007 nun ein Ransom ltd. Das einzige Problem das ich hatte oder habe ist das mir das Negativ Ventil  gebrochen ist. Nun hat Scott mir ein neues geschickt doch ich habe nun das Problem beim Pumpen das sobald ich die Pumpe abschraube die ganze Luft wieder herauskommt. Weis mir da wer zu helfen? 
Bei denn Reifen habe ich auch schon auf 2.4 NN umgerüstet. 

Gruss Vcamur


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Juni 2009)

Fossi85 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Ich wollte mal wissen was Ihr einem Ransom so geländemäßig  zumuten würdet. Ich will mein Ransom 40 ja nicht mit Gewalt kaputt machen. Könnt ihr mir mal eure Erfahrungen bitte mitteilen.



im grunde alles bis auf drops von über nem meter (was aber bestimmt eher an mir liegt ;-) ).. demnäxt lade ich mal ein helmcam video bei youtube hoch. enduro-style eben, aber kein FR oder DH.

was ist da denn eigentlich der grosse unterschied? ausser dass die drops fehlen und es auch mal bergauf geht???


----------



## sharky (28. Juni 2009)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> was ist da denn eigentlich der grosse unterschied? ausser dass die drops fehlen und es auch mal bergauf geht???



da fehlen die drops und es geht auch bergauf 


aber 1m drops... das mach ich ja wenns sein muss mitm HT oder tourer, ohne dass es zusammenklappt, da sollte das ransom doch deutlich mehr drin sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrerobert (28. Juni 2009)

es kann sein dass das ventil nicht richtig eingeschraubt ist, für das einshcrauebn gibt es ein extra werkzeug, solltest du bei jedem händler geliehen bekommen...oder das ventil ist kaptt, aber wennd ass der fall ist bracuhst du nicht unbedingt ein scott ventil, ich denke da gibt es welche auf dem freien markt...


----------



## UFO-DS (28. Juni 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> da fehlen die drops und es geht auch bergauf
> 
> 
> aber 1m drops... das mach ich ja wenns sein muss mitm HT oder tourer, ohne dass es zusammenklappt, da sollte das ransom doch deutlich mehr drin sein



abgesehen davon, hängt es meiner meinung nach auch ziemlich stark von den technischen fähigkeiten des fahrers ab.

und wie schon in der diskussion über den max Ø der hinteren bremsscheibe, 
vertrete ich die meinung, dass das ransom mit sicherheit nicht für einen dh-cup gebaut wurde, 
ich aber auch nicht vor jedem wurzeltrail erst eine sichtprobe der einzelnen schweißnähte mache, bevor ich dem bike die abfahrt zutraue.

wenn es den rahmen in den ersten 5 jahren der garantiezeit durch einen drop zerlegt, ist es doch besser, 
als wenn er nach 6 jahren durch zwar sanfte aber städige beanspruchung knackt, oder sehe ich das falsch?

nur mut, ich denke scott kennt die schwachstellen des ransoms ziemlich genau.

mich würde ohnehin mal interessieren, wie häufig die jüngeren modelle noch so brechen!
ich mach einfach mal ein thema in der ransom-ig auf.


----------



## UFO-DS (28. Juni 2009)

neues thema in der scott ransom interessengemeinschaft:

 Rahmenbrüche, Schwingenbrüche & defekte Dämpfer 
!einfach drauf klicken!


----------



## sharky (28. Juni 2009)

UFO-DS schrieb:


> wenn es den rahmen in den ersten 5 jahren der garantiezeit durch einen drop zerlegt, ist es doch besser,
> als wenn er nach 6 jahren durch zwar sanfte aber städige beanspruchung knackt, oder sehe ich das falsch?



ganz deiner meinung! aber selbst wenn ich nen rahmen vor jeder ausfahrt ner sichtprüfung unterziehen muss, isses zu viel


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Juni 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> da fehlen die drops und es geht auch bergauf
> 
> 
> aber 1m drops... das mach ich ja wenns sein muss mitm HT oder tourer, ohne dass es zusammenklappt, da sollte das ransom doch deutlich mehr drin sein



:-D ich sag ja, es hängt eher an mir.... ich fahre erst seit einem jahr relativ intensiv rad und bin vorher motorrad enduro gefahren. auf dem rad fühle ich mich beiweitem nicht so sicher wie auf dem motorrad. aber das ist ein anderes thema.

meine drops wachsen mit den fähigkeiten des fahrers. gemessen hab ich mal noch nix. aber es wird so langsam....

ich mach mal eben mein vid fertig.


----------



## sharky (28. Juni 2009)

der käptn fr zeigt hier eindrucksvoll, was man, fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt, mit dem bike machen kann. ist aber eher technisch als denn schnell und materialmordend

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM0voE3Flhw"]YouTube - Scott Ransom 2008[/ame]


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Juni 2009)

ohja, das hab ich gesehen.. echt geil!


----------



## Scottmtb1 (28. Juni 2009)

andrerobert schrieb:


> es kann sein dass das ventil nicht richtig eingeschraubt ist, für das einshcrauebn gibt es ein extra werkzeug, solltest du bei jedem händler geliehen bekommen...oder das ventil ist kaptt, aber wennd ass der fall ist bracuhst du nicht unbedingt ein scott ventil, ich denke da gibt es welche auf dem freien markt...


 

Bei mir dreht sich das Negativventil beim Abschrauben der Pumpe auch immer mit raus. Wißt ihr eine Lösung - Ventil kaputt ??
Grüße


----------



## _mike_ (28. Juni 2009)

Ich denke Ihr meint mit Ventil den ganzen schwarzen Aluteil, oder nur die innere, silberne Ventilmechanik?
Für ersteres -> einfach Ventil fester reinschrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottmtb1 (28. Juni 2009)

Ja, ersteres. Gibt es da ein Spezialwerkzeug zum reinschrauben. Mit einer Zange beschädige ich das Gewinde.


----------



## _mike_ (28. Juni 2009)

Spezialwerkzeug?

Passende Mutter drauf, kontern, festschrauben......dafür braucht man kein Spezialwerkzeug!


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Juni 2009)

@mike: du musst wissen: es gibt immer und überall menschen mit 2 linken händen und oder wenig bis garkeinem technischen verständnis...


----------



## Scottmtb1 (28. Juni 2009)

@ Ransom Andy: du hast es richtig erfasst


----------



## Nataschamaus (29. Juni 2009)

Alles Quatsch- Ventil mit Ventilausdreher rausdrehen. Dann passenden Inbus nehmen, in diese schwarze Hülse stecken ( da wo vorher das Ventil drin war ) und festdrehen. Hab ich bei mir auch so gemacht. Weiss gerade aber nicht mehr welche Inbusgröße notwendig war. Seitdem entweicht die Luft beim Abdrehen der Pumpe nicht mehr.
Also nix mit Spezialwerkzeug.


----------



## _mike_ (29. Juni 2009)

Ventilausdreher = Spezialwerkzeug
Zumindest hab ich in 20 Jahre Mountainbiken noch nie einen gebraucht....

Anyway, egal mit welcher Methode sind es nur wenige Handgriffe bis das Problem beseitigt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (29. Juni 2009)

Nataschamaus schrieb:


> Alles Quatsch- Ventil mit Ventilausdreher rausdrehen. Dann passenden Inbus nehmen, in diese schwarze Hülse stecken ( da wo vorher das Ventil drin war ) und ...



naja, aber um das ventil raus- und den inbus reinzubekommen wäre ein ventilausdreher net verkehrt


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. Juni 2009)

sowas hab ich bisher immer mit einem kleinen flachschraubendreher gemacht.. oder so nem stromprüferteil... aber vorsichtig, damit nix kaputt geht. ventilausdreher erleichtert die arbeit ungemein.

andere frage: kann ich für dieses ventil einen ventilstock aus einem autoventil nehmen oder hält das dem hohen druck nicht stand? ergo: ist das irgend ein besonderes ventil?


----------



## Nataschamaus (29. Juni 2009)

Wenn ein Ventilausdreher schon zum Spezialwerkzeug gehört, wie steht´s dann mit einer rechten und einer linken Hand. Ist das auch schon zu Speziell? Die meisten haben nur zwei Linke, oder wie?
Bei mir gehört ein Ventilausdreher zum Standard wie auch die zwei richtigen Hände.
Tut mir leid. Aber da gibt man mal einen Tip weiter und dann kommt sowas.

Früher habe ich auch mal zur Not einen Flachschraubenzieher benutzt. Aber da hatte ich auch noch kein Ransom und andere Interessen.
Wer ein Ransom fährt sollte wohl auch den Euro für das ach so spezielle Werkzeug übrig haben.
Arrrggghhh, ihr regt mich auf mit dieser Kleinkackerei. Nehmt´s mir bitte nicht übel.
Gleich kommt noch einer und behauptet das die Luftpiumpe die man benötigt ebenfalls unter Spezialwerkzeug fällt. Er hätte ja nicht unrecht.


----------



## hXcOREschloch (29. Juni 2009)

Fossi85 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Ich wollte mal wissen was Ihr einem Ransom so geländemäßig  zumuten würdet. Ich will mein Ransom 40 ja nicht mit Gewalt kaputt machen. Könnt ihr mir mal eure Erfahrungen bitte mitteilen.



Ich hab auch noch ein Ransom 40 (2006) daheimstehen, bin allerdings jetzt vollkommen auf einen Freerider umgestiegen (Trek Session 7), und fahre mit dem auch Touren...(dauert halt ein wenig länger als beim Ransom, obwohl ich beim Ransom auch nie getravelt habe, oder die Lockput-Funktion benützt habe...) .... wenn du nur auf Trailfahren aus bist, bzw. auch gerne technische Trails fährst, dann kannst du dem Ransom wirklich einiges zumuten (Kettenführung musst du halt draufbauen, aber das geht ja eh ganz fix)  bei mehr so technischeren Sachen hab ich damit nie Probleme gehabt.... ...das Prolbem war viel eher beim Springen..wo ich leider auch nach und nach zunehmend das Vertrauen ins Ransom verloren habe... da ist einfach schon vielzuviel kaputtgegangen, oder ists sichs auch beim Fahren gerade noch so ausgegangen, wo ich bisher mit dem Freerider noch überhaupt keine Probleme hatte... 
...also....Trails kannst du mit dem Ransom wirklich optimal fahren.....da ist das ganze wirklich super Freeride-orientiert meiner Meinung nach; und verhaltet sich auch so. Natürlich ist auch bei älteren Versionen da gerne mal der Rahmen gebrochen; aber das kann halt immer wieder passieren.... mein Equalizer ist sogar schon beim ganz normalen Uphill(!)fahren - ohne jede Fremdeinwirkung - voll abgekackt.
Wenn du aber Dropen willst, oder auch bei HomeTrails ein paar weite Sprünge eingebaut hast, dann würd ich dem nicht zuviel zumuten...weil das Material nicht voll darauf ausgelegt ist, und auch irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl in der Luft und bei der Landung aufkommt... ...naja, wie gesagt, fahr ich nicht umsonst nicht mehr mit dem Ransom, sondern lieber mit dem Freerider... da hab ich in den letzten Monaten erst ein Schaltwerk geschrottet, während ich da beim Ransom im selben Zeitraum bereits 2 mal Dämpfer eingeschickt hatte, und mir einmal die Gabel weggebrochen ist (und das bei einer ganz normalen Landung nach einem Gap, und nicht wegen eines Fahrfehlers....) ...


----------



## Mozart-only (30. Juni 2009)

Kann mich deiner meinung 100% anschließen, wenn man im Bike Park voll
am Gas ist noch ohne 3 bis .. Meter Jump ist es mit dem Ransom vorbei.
Denn ich zumindestens erwische nicht immer eine sanfte Landung.
Auch bei der derzeitigen Verfassung der meisten Parks (Bremswellen, ausgewaschene Wurzelpassagen..) ist das Ransom sicher fehl am Platz.
Wie aber vorher schon erwähnt tolles Touren Bike mit viel Spaß bergab vorallem bei technischen Trails und meiner Meinung auch bei schneller Passagen wenn es nicht zusehr rütelt.
Das Märchen von Alu gegenüber Carbon nicht Digital bricht kann ich nicht bestätigen. Siehe Bild von meinen letzten Bike Park Besuch mit meinen High Octane

Während der Fahrt einfach Knacks..


----------



## Fossi85 (2. Juli 2009)

Danke Jungs. Ihr habt mir echt sehr geholfen.


----------



## sharky (2. Juli 2009)

hXcOREschloch schrieb:


> ...und mir einmal die Gabel weggebrochen ist (und das bei einer ganz normalen Landung nach einem Gap, und nicht wegen eines Fahrfehlers....) ...



das kann dir aber bei jedem rahmen passieren, sofern du die selbe gabel drin hast


----------



## Hatebreed911 (12. Juli 2009)

hallo allerseits,
mich würd mal interessieren ob es hier leute gibt die mit ihrem ransom im harz unterwegs sind?

gruß Hatebreed911


----------



## sharky (12. Juli 2009)

leider nicht aber wenn du ein paar gute touren führst, würd ich auch ein paar tage vorbeikommen. war letztes jahr dort rund um altenau unterwegs und war wirklich begeistert von landschaft und strecken, die man dort findet


----------



## Deichfräse (15. Juli 2009)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen - der Harz ist immer für eine anständige Tour gut - nicht nur, weil es für mich das Bikerevier in relativer unmittelbarer Nähe ist.

Sharky, wann willst du in den Harz? Eventuell bin ich am 25./26.07. dort. Hoffe, der Job macht mir nicht einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Würde dann zwar mehr Waldautobahnen nutzen, da meine kleine Finanzministerin mit auf Tour sein wird, aber ab und an kann man dort im Bereich zwischen Hasserode und Ilseburg auch ein bißchen wurzeliger/technisch anspruchsvoller parallel fahren.
Für die große Talsperrenrunde fehlt meiner Süßen wohl noch ein bißchen Kondition - knappe 75km dort kann ich ihr noch nicht gleich antun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erpete (19. Juli 2009)

Nachdem mich in letzter Zeit meine HR Bremse mit Geräuschen aller Art nervt hab ich mir die Hinterachse mal genauer angesehen. Wenn ich das Hinterrad oben am Reifen anfasse und ganz leicht nach links oder rechts drücke, bewegt sich die Bremsscheibe auch um 1-2mm mit und schleift dann natürlich am jeweiligen Bremsbelag. Den Schnellspanner hab ich schon kontrolliert, da rührt sich nix.

Ist das noch ok oder is die Nabe oder sonstwas hinüber?


----------



## Eike. (19. Juli 2009)

Ne ok oder normal ist das ganz sicher nicht. Was für eine Nabe ist es denn? Bei einer konusgelagerten könnte sich die Konterung gelockert haben. Bau das Hinterrad mal aus und schau ob die Achse (nicht der Schnellspanner) Spiel hat.


----------



## Ransom racer (19. Juli 2009)

29erpete schrieb:


> Nachdem mich in letzter Zeit meine HR Bremse mit Geräuschen aller Art nervt hab ich mir die Hinterachse mal genauer angesehen. Wenn ich das Hinterrad oben am Reifen anfasse und ganz leicht nach links oder rechts drücke, bewegt sich die Bremsscheibe auch um 1-2mm mit und schleift dann natürlich am jeweiligen Bremsbelag. Den Schnellspanner hab ich schon kontrolliert, da rührt sich nix.
> 
> Ist das noch ok oder is die Nabe oder sonstwas hinüber?





hallo, ich habe das auch, nicht 1oder 2mm aber wen ich auf s bike sitze geht das hinterrad um oben nach rechts weg. ich muss meine bremse so einstellen das sie gerade noch links schleiffrei läuft und dan passts wen ich fahre.

ich habe zwei sos laufräder, mus mal bei gelegenheit das andere montieren und schauen obs besser ist.
bei mir ists eine dt swiss nabe die meines wissens industriegelagert ist, von was das es kommt kann ich nicht sagen da es unter belastung immer auf die gleiche seite drückt(lager eher weniger??!!??)


----------



## sharky (19. Juli 2009)

@deichfräse
wenn ich da hin fahre dann muss es sich zeitlich und streckentechnisch lohnen. sind 550km und da bin ich schneller in den alpen als im harz. auch wenn der harz mir streckentechnisch wirklich fast besser gefällt, als die alpen. da gehts auch nicht so weit nach oben 
also lange rede kurzer sinn ich hab im september urlaub und würd da einige tage fahren, für ein WE anzureisen lohnt wegen der entfernung eben überhaupt nicht


----------



## 29erpete (19. Juli 2009)

Hinterrad ausgebaut: Soweit ich das sagen kann ist die Achse spielfrei. Hab auch die DT Swiss Nabe (Original Ransom 20 2007).


----------



## Ransom racer (19. Juli 2009)

29erpete schrieb:


> Hinterrad ausgebaut: Soweit ich das sagen kann ist die Achse spielfrei. Hab auch die DT Swiss Nabe (Original Ransom 20 2007).



ich habe auch ein 20er 2007 /sun sos laufrad. habe von meinem händler vor ca einem jahr eine zweites hinterlaufrad (neu) gekauft nach dem ich ein paar speichenbrüche hatte und dan das neue montiert,
ob es mit dem anderen laufrad auch so war weis ich nicht.
ein !!wenig!! bewegen und nachgeben ist bei jedem bike zu sehen aber 1-2mm ist viel!


----------



## sharky (19. Juli 2009)

dass ne bremse im montageständer schleiffrei läuft und beim aufsitzen schleift, ist nichts ungewöhnliches. liegt grundsätzlich mal an verwindung im hinterbau. das kann viele ursachen haben. ein stabiler schnellspanner ist mal ein guter anfang, das ganze stabilisiert zu bekommen.wenn die nabe und die ausfallenden nicht ganz 100% plan zueinander stehen, birgt das auch potenzial für verwindung. ist mit bloßem auge nicht zu sehen und kaum nachprüfbar. leider häufig der fall aufgrund fertigungstoleranzen. 

aber wenn man das laufrad zur seite drückt, ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, dass die scheibe an die beläge kommt. da sind nur wenige 1/10 spiel, das geht schnell


----------



## 29erpete (19. Juli 2009)

Das wirkt sich wohl durch die 200er Scheibe auch stärker aus...


----------



## sharky (19. Juli 2009)

29erpete schrieb:


> Das wirkt sich wohl durch die 200er Scheibe auch stärker aus...



klar, je größer die scheibe, desto eher hat man mal schleifprobleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom racer (19. Juli 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> dass ne bremse im montageständer schleiffrei läuft und beim aufsitzen schleift, ist nichts ungewöhnliches. liegt grundsätzlich mal an verwindung im hinterbau. das kann viele ursachen haben. ein stabiler schnellspanner ist mal ein guter anfang, das ganze stabilisiert zu bekommen.wenn die nabe und die ausfallenden nicht ganz 100% plan zueinander stehen, birgt das auch potenzial für verwindung. ist mit bloßem auge nicht zu sehen und kaum nachprüfbar. leider häufig der fall aufgrund fertigungstoleranzen.
> 
> aber wenn man das laufrad zur seite drückt, ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, dass die scheibe an die beläge kommt. da sind nur wenige 1/10 spiel, das geht schnell



mit dem dt swiss schnellspanner (RWS) habe ich diesbezüglich gute erfahrungen gemacht, mit dem normalen hat es mir des öfteren nach ruppigen abfahrten und stufen das rad leicht verschieben können. das führte auch immer zu nervigen geräuschen der scheiben.
was du gesagt hast mit den fertigungstoleranzen scheint mir auch die logischste erklärung.


----------



## Deichfräse (19. Juli 2009)

@sharky

Ok, das ist bei der Entfernung verständlich. Leider gibt´s die A14 noch nicht bis Magdeburg, so dass ich über die Bundesstraße dann auch immer für 3-3,5h unterwegs bin. Aber es lohnt sich eben.
Im September (ab 15.9.) gehe ich für einen Monat nach Südamerika und werde dann wohl dort mit meinem Schwager ein wenig durch die Anden kurbeln.
Wenn du vorher noch im Harz bist müssen wir mal schauen, wie ich das einrichten kann - da bleiben wir einfach mal in Kontakt, oder!?

@all

Das Spiel/die Bewegung ist vollkommen normal - sozusagen konstruktionsbedingt. Hat auch mein Cannondale und auch das Rotwild. Selbst an den Gabeln kann man das beobachten und mit 200-er Scheibe sieht man das noch viel schneller, wegen dem Winkel der Auslenkung und der Hebellänge auf Grund des größeren Durchmessers.
Also keine Sorge - alles im grünen Bereich!


----------



## sharky (19. Juli 2009)

@deichfräse
 so machen wir´s


----------



## 29erpete (20. Juli 2009)

@all

Danke, dann wird das wohl so sein mit der Hinterachse. Mir ist inzwischen auch aufgefallen dass sich auch bei leichtem Bremsen der Bremssattel auf dem Adapter etwas verschoben hat. Die von Magura angegebenen 6NM reichen da sicher nicht um das zu verhindern. Habs mal recht kräftig (~ 10NM) angezogen, bis jetzt hälts. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass man da was falsch machen kann bei der Montage, sind ja nur einfache Unterlegscheiben zu verwenden. Vielleicht wären solche gezackten Federringe statt den glatten Unterlegsscheiben besser?


----------



## 29erpete (21. Juli 2009)

Hat noch jemand ein neues Schaltauge/Ausfallende für Schnellspanner rumliegen oder einen Link zu einem Online Shop?


----------



## Hatebreed911 (21. Juli 2009)

29erpete schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ein neues Schaltauge/Ausfallende für Schnellspanner rumliegen oder einen Link zu einem Online Shop?




hallo 29erpete
ich hab noch welche

gruß Hatebreed911


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erpete (26. Juli 2009)

Hi,

könntet ihr ein paar Bilder von eurer Verkabelung vorne am Lenker reinstellen, irgendwie krieg ichs nicht hin die Leitungen so zu verlegen bzw. die Kabelbinder so zu setzen dass sich da nix in die Quere kommt und beim Einfedern und Lenken nix knickt oder irgendwo anschlägt.
Hab zusätzlich nur den FC Hebel von der Wotan, der aber logischerweise am wenigsten Probleme beim Einfedern und Lenken macht.

grüsse,
29erpete


----------



## sharky (26. Juli 2009)

hallo zusammen,

hatte es von euch schon mal jemand, das ein druckübergang zw. + und - kammer am equalizer stattfand? mein popometer meldete mir die woche deutlich mehr SAG als ich es gewohnt bin. druckkontrolle. fehlten 50 - 60 PSI. luft wieder rein. gefahren. rauschte irgendwie insbesondere am anfang ziemlich durch den federweg. - druck geprüft. druck viel zu hoch, ging schon in richtung 500 PSI 

hab nun mal alles auf null gemacht und wieder aufgepumpt, scheint momentan so (toi toi toi), dass die drücke in den kammern wieder stabil so bleiben, wie sie gehören. kann es den trennkolben, oder was auch immer zw. den kammern sitzt, so verschieben, dass der druck aus der einen in die andere kammer wandert?


----------



## georgeharell (27. Juli 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> hatte es von euch schon mal jemand, das ein druckübergang zw. + und - kammer am equalizer stattfand? mein popometer meldete mir die woche deutlich mehr SAG als ich es gewohnt bin. druckkontrolle. fehlten 50 - 60 PSI. luft wieder rein. gefahren. rauschte irgendwie insbesondere am anfang ziemlich durch den federweg. - druck geprüft. druck viel zu hoch, ging schon in richtung 500 PSI
> 
> hab nun mal alles auf null gemacht und wieder aufgepumpt, scheint momentan so (toi toi toi), dass die drücke in den kammern wieder stabil so bleiben, wie sie gehören. kann es den trennkolben, oder was auch immer zw. den kammern sitzt, so verschieben, dass der druck aus der einen in die andere kammer wandert?



Hy Sharky,

Ich denke nicht, daß die Luft zwischen den Kammern wandert. Da ja die Negativkammer gegen die Positivkammer arbeitet (damit eben das Losbrechmoment nicht so groß ist) ändert sich natürlich auch der Druck bzw. die Größe der einen Kammer die ich gerade nicht aufpumpe. 

Falls ich falsch liege, könnt Ihr mich da gerne berichtigen.


----------



## sharky (27. Juli 2009)

wie du richtig festgestellt hast, arbeitet eine kammer gegen die andere. ergo müssen die beiden voneinander getrennt werden, was mittels dichtung funktionieren dürfte. wieso diese nicht mal nachgeben können soll, musst du mir erklären 
die kammern hatten bisher keine druckänderungen und schon garnicht im bereich von 50 PSI, das ist viel zu extrem als dass man das damit erklären könnte


----------



## andrerobert (27. Juli 2009)

schick das ding zu service mit dem einwand es sei kaputt und bekomm nen funktionierendes ding zurück....fertig


----------



## sharky (28. Juli 2009)

"nen" funktionierendes... wieso kann hier keiner mehr deutsch? 

ich hab keinen bock meinen dämpfer mitten in der saison wochenlang zum service zu schicken, um "nen" funktionierendes ding zurückzubekommen. denn erstens brauch ich das bike und zweitens ist nicht garantiert, dass nach "nen" service das nicht mehr vorkommen kann. wenn man sich die allgemein üblichen dämpferaufbauten mit + und - kammer ansieht weiß man, dass ein druckübergang in einzelfällen z.B. bei blöden belastungssituationen mal vorkommen kann. da bringt ein service u.U. nichts und auf verdacht einschicken, zumal er grad (toi toi toi) den druck hält, muss nicht wirklich sein


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Juli 2009)

hmmm, da frag ich mich grad, wie in der einen mehr druck sein kann als in der anderen kammer, wenn doch in beiden gleich viel druck sein sollte. sollte in beiden kammern vorher der gleich druck gewesen sein, kann der druck nicht gewandert sein. zumindest nicht durch eine dichtung oder dergleichen. dann ist eher sonstwie ne dichtung defekt (eine nach "aussen").

fjeden fall hab ich am WE meinen Equalizer zerschossen. Öldichtung hinüber, Dämpfer verliert auch Öl (oder hat verloren) und sackt voll weg. War ich gestern bei meinem Vertrauensdealer, hab nen Ersatzdämpfer bekommen und krieg (höchstwahrscheinlich) bis zum WE einen neuen. Auch wenn´s länger dauern sollte, einen Dämpfer hab ich ohnehin.


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Juli 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> "nen" funktionierendes... wieso kann hier keiner mehr deutsch?


 
weil´s immer einen gibt der sich dran aufgeilt. auch wenn er den sinn des geschriebenen versteht.

ROFL LOL !!!11einseinself


----------



## sharky (28. Juli 2009)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> hmmm, da frag ich mich grad, wie in der einen mehr druck sein kann als in der anderen kammer, wenn doch in beiden gleich viel druck sein sollte. .



Ganz einfach: beim einfedern steigt der durck in der sich verkleinernden + kammer, während der druck in der sich vergrößernden - kammer gleichzeitig sinkt. Dadurch kann ein gewisser druckausgleich in dem fall, sobald man den dämpfer irgendwie belastet, sei es durch aufs bike sitzen oder beim fahren, stattfinden. Die - kammer wirkt ja auch und insbesondere nur auf den ersten cm des federwegs gegen die + kammer um das losbrechmoment zu reduzieren und das ansprechverhalten bei kleineren stößen zu verbessern, da der druck ja entsprechend schnell und stark abfällt. Sonst könnte man, wenn das konstant bliebe, ja gleich drauf verzichten und in die + kammer einfach weniger luft rein machen


----------



## Deichfräse (28. Juli 2009)

Genau, das ist einfachste Physik Leute!!! Ein Aus-/Angleich erfolgt immer von höherer Konzentration zu niedrigerer Konzentration und so wie Sharky das beschreibt kann das sicher schon mal passieren, wenn im Equalizer eine Dichtung nachgibt.

Mögliche Ursache: Durchschlag?

Ich würde es weiter beobachten und notfalls dann zum Ende der Saison den Dämpfer nach Hannover zum Service schicken.

Sharky, nimm mal Kontakt mit KäptnFR auf, der fährt schon länger mit einem anderen Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fun & Bike (28. Juli 2009)

weiss jemand, ob die Geometrie beim Scott Ransom bei Grösse L sich geändert hat - Vergleich Modell 07 mit Modell 09. Es scheint mir, dass das 09 Modell über ein längeres Steuerrohr verfügt


----------



## Fun & Bike (28. Juli 2009)

hXcOREschloch schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch ein Ransom 40 (2006) daheimstehen, bin allerdings jetzt vollkommen auf einen Freerider umgestiegen (Trek Session 7), und fahre mit dem auch Touren...(dauert halt ein wenig länger als beim Ransom, obwohl ich beim Ransom auch nie getravelt habe, oder die Lockput-Funktion benützt habe...) .... wenn du nur auf Trailfahren aus bist, bzw. auch gerne technische Trails fährst, dann kannst du dem Ransom wirklich einiges zumuten (Kettenführung musst du halt draufbauen, aber das geht ja eh ganz fix)  bei mehr so technischeren Sachen hab ich damit nie Probleme gehabt.... ...das Prolbem war viel eher beim Springen..wo ich leider auch nach und nach zunehmend das Vertrauen ins Ransom verloren habe... da ist einfach schon vielzuviel kaputtgegangen, oder ists sichs auch beim Fahren gerade noch so ausgegangen, wo ich bisher mit dem Freerider noch überhaupt keine Probleme hatte...
> ...also....Trails kannst du mit dem Ransom wirklich optimal fahren.....da ist das ganze wirklich super Freeride-orientiert meiner Meinung nach; und verhaltet sich auch so. Natürlich ist auch bei älteren Versionen da gerne mal der Rahmen gebrochen; aber das kann halt immer wieder passieren.... mein Equalizer ist sogar schon beim ganz normalen Uphill(!)fahren - ohne jede Fremdeinwirkung - voll abgekackt.
> Wenn du aber Dropen willst, oder auch bei HomeTrails ein paar weite Sprünge eingebaut hast, dann würd ich dem nicht zuviel zumuten...weil das Material nicht voll darauf ausgelegt ist, und auch irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl in der Luft und bei der Landung aufkommt... ...naja, wie gesagt, fahr ich nicht umsonst nicht mehr mit dem Ransom, sondern lieber mit dem Freerider... da hab ich in den letzten Monaten erst ein Schaltwerk geschrottet, während ich da beim Ransom im selben Zeitraum bereits 2 mal Dämpfer eingeschickt hatte, und mir einmal die Gabel weggebrochen ist (und das bei einer ganz normalen Landung nach einem Gap, und nicht wegen eines Fahrfehlers....) ...



Ich kann mich diesen Aussagen voll anschliessen. Hände weg vom Scott Ransom, wenn es um Bikepark-Einsätze mit Sprüngen geht. Da lohnt es sich ein dafür ausgelegtes Freeride Bike zu kaufen - Diese Lücke hat ja jetzt auch Scott erkannt und bringt das neue Voltage Freeride. Für mich halt zu spät - fahre für Freeride das Demo 7 und nutze mein Ransom für schöne Trailabfahrten


----------



## 29erpete (28. Juli 2009)

29erpete schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> könntet ihr ein paar Bilder von eurer Verkabelung vorne am Lenker reinstellen, irgendwie krieg ichs nicht hin die Leitungen so zu verlegen bzw. die Kabelbinder so zu setzen dass sich da nix in die Quere kommt und beim Einfedern und Lenken nix knickt oder irgendwo anschlägt.
> Hab zusätzlich nur den FC Hebel von der Wotan, der aber logischerweise am wenigsten Probleme beim Einfedern und Lenken macht.
> ...



na kommt schon, Kamera raus und hochladen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Juli 2009)

29erpete schrieb:


> na kommt schon, Kamera raus und hochladen.



aso,. da fällt mir ein. ich wollt ja noch in den keller.. aber warum.. hmmmmm weiss es nimmer ;-)


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Juli 2009)

Fun & Bike schrieb:


> Ich kann mich diesen Aussagen voll anschliessen. Hände weg vom Scott Ransom, wenn es um Bikepark-Einsätze mit Sprüngen geht. Da lohnt es sich ein dafür ausgelegtes Freeride Bike zu kaufen - Diese Lücke hat ja jetzt auch Scott erkannt und bringt das neue Voltage Freeride. Für mich halt zu spät - fahre für Freeride das Demo 7 und nutze mein Ransom für schöne Trailabfahrten



ransom is halt ne enduro und kein freerider  (auf die ultimative eierlegende wollmilchsau wart ich immernoch)


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Juli 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Genau, das ist einfachste Physik Leute!!! Ein Aus-/Angleich erfolgt immer von höherer Konzentration zu niedrigerer Konzentration und so wie Sharky das beschreibt kann das sicher schon mal passieren, wenn im Equalizer eine Dichtung nachgibt.



das is schon klar. die frage is nur ob die luft wirklich innen von einer kammer in die andere schwappt. schliesslich is da noch jede menge öl dazwischen (wenn ich mir die funktionsweise des dämpfers durch den kopf gehen lasse....) oder ob vllt eines der ventile (zum nachpumpen) leicht undicht ist
weil: wenn auf einmal 50psi fehlen, er die auffüllt und die andere kammer auf einmal mehr druck hat, drückt die eben gefüllte kammer ja auch auf die zweite kammer. was schon zu einem mehrdruck von 50psi führen könnte(!?).


----------



## Fun & Bike (28. Juli 2009)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ransom is halt ne enduro und kein freerider  (auf die ultimative eierlegende wollmilchsau wart ich immernoch)



das Intense Uzzi kommt der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau aber schon sehr nahe (Freeride bis Allmountain)


----------



## Mr_Ransom (28. Juli 2009)

Fun & Bike schrieb:


> das Intense Uzzi kommt der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau aber schon sehr nahe (Freeride bis Allmountain)



Hi,

ich habe 3 Fullies, jedes hat seine Berechtigung

AM bike Giant VT
Enduro Ransom ltd
Bikepark Ghost northshore

in der Tat ruiniert man sich das Ransom bei Bikeparkeinsätzen

Trotzdem liebe ich das Bike, wenn man selbst hochradelt ist es top

Gruss


PS: verkaufe Ransom Carbon M + S , neuer Equalizer + diverse Komponenten
bei Interesse Bikemarkt bzw. PM


----------



## sharky (28. Juli 2009)

füsik hin oder her, momentan hält das teil noch den druck wie es soll. nur ist mir der schlauch von der scott pumpe runter. an dem bike...  naja, am WE gehts in den schwarzwald, ein reserve equalizer kommt mit und ich seh mich grad nach was gänzlich anderem um, da ich wie erwähnt und in der IG bereits gepostet, die ganzen features kaum bis garnicht nutze. den dämpfer reklamier ich nach der schwarzwaldtour, das ding ist ein halbes jahr alt, kaum gefahren und macht so zicken... no way!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deichfräse (28. Juli 2009)

@Andy:

Dann müßte, bei deiner Vermutung, Sharky theoretisch auch mehr als vorher in die +Kammer gepumpt haben. Wird wohl ein Rätsel bleiben...


----------



## sharky (28. Juli 2009)

es tat neulich, wenn ich so nachdenke, einen schlag. hörte sich sehr metallisch an. dachte, es wäre der umwerfer, der mit der strebe kollidiert ist und hab mir nichts bei gedacht. sofern das ein durchschlag war, könnte es ggf daran gelegen haben und die luft wurde hierbei evtl durch die dichtungen rübergedrückt. nur so als vermutung...

we´ll see. ich check mal wöchentlich bzw vor jeder ausfahrt und nach jeder ausfahrt den druck. dann zeigt sich, ob es (hoffentlich) einmalig war. zielzustand ist nach wie vor ein max. 250g dämpfer (so dass ich dann nach finalem feinschliff mit dem alubike bei ca. 14kg rauskommen müsste)


----------



## andrerobert (28. Juli 2009)

es kommt also zum ergebnis:

-keiner wusste was es ist
-sharky's deutsch is au nich besser als meines
-er wird den dämpfer wohl doch einschicken(war ja meine erster gedanke)
-s. hat einen reservedämpfer zur hand
-s. brauch keinen equalizer, da er das konzept ransom, so wie es   verkauft wird, eh nicht nutzt (lieber die harten sachen usw. und bergauf blockiern is was für weiche nüsse)


nja eher kein ergebnis, sondern das normale forumsgemurkse 

trotzdem,  viel erfolg noch bei der problemlösung!


----------



## sharky (29. Juli 2009)

@andrerobert
Wenn für dich das ransomkomzept ist, dass man am dämpfer die plattform zuschaltet oder oder den traction mode benutzt, dann mein beileid. Denn die möglichkeiten hast im grunde an jedem fully mit anständigem dämpfer. Scheinbar verstehst du unter dem "ransom konzept" ein permanentes betätigen aller zur verfügung stehenden verstellmöglichkeiten

Ich gehör dann doch eher zu den leuten, die ihr fahrwerk vernünftig abstimmen und nicht bei jeder änderung des geländes in nen anderen modus schalten müssen. Denn genau DAS ist eben beim ransom auch möglich, nahezu wippfrei und trotzdem schluckfreudig. Aber gut, muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ich werf dann lieber ein halbes kilo gewicht über bord, hab für den notfall ne plattform und nen einfacheren dämpfer der sich mit weniger druck fahren lässt und robust ist. 

Einschicken wird ich das ding, entgegen deinem vorschlag, nicht sofort, falls du des lesens mächtig bist, aber da ich garantie drauf hab und es offensichtlich ein problemchen gibt, ob es bestand hat oder nicht, kann ich das irgendwann hauptsache vor dem ersten servicezeitpunkt und nicht mitten in der hochsaison machen


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. Juli 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> @Andy:
> 
> Dann müßte, bei deiner Vermutung, Sharky theoretisch auch mehr als vorher in die +Kammer gepumpt haben. Wird wohl ein Rätsel bleiben...



jetzt wäre noch interessant zu wissen, wie weit sich die erwärmte luft nach der ausfahrt im verhältnis zur kühlen luft davor auswirkt. *grübel*


----------



## sharky (29. Juli 2009)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> jetzt wäre noch interessant zu wissen, wie weit sich die erwärmte luft nach der ausfahrt im verhältnis zur kühlen luft davor auswirkt. *grübel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrerobert (29. Juli 2009)

Blablabla....abstimmung des dämpfers....blablabla....plattform....blablabla...wippen....


Kannst hier die story vom pferd erzählen, aber wer mal ahrdtail gefahren ist weiß die positiven eigenschaften zu schätzen.... und wenn man immer die richtigen eigenschaften für das jeweililge gelände vom lenker aus ansteuern kann...ich mein ne daumenbewegung ist dir vllt shcon zu viel, dann ist das ein cooles konzept welches das ransom darstellt. bin jetzt nicht der verstellweltmeister usw. aber ich weiß das das ransom echtes hardtail feeling bieten kann, und wer5 mit sehr unterschiedlichen leuten unterwegs ist, ist mit dem ransom flexibel und kann auch mal bergauf mithalten, dass das in deinem fall höchst wahrscheinlich nich der fall is is egal, aber dass du behauptest die entwickelte technik fürs ransom sei doch unnötig und das ganze blabla dazu halt ich für unnötig da das hier keiner wissen will benutz dein bike für was du willst und spar dein gewicht...

auf jeden fall noch viel spaß mitm rädle...alsdenn ma ne shcöne zeit aufn trails, bin mal ne woche in österreich


----------



## sharky (30. Juli 2009)

Kannst du dich auch sachlich äußern? Ohne blablabla geäffe?

Natürlich ist man auf ner asphaltstrecke mit ganz blockiertem hinterbau schneller. Aber auch nur da. Sobald das gelänge eben etwas ruppiger wird, bringt ein kpl lockout keine vorteile mehr, da die traktion bei einem noch federnden hinterbau nun mal besser ist und man auch runder treten kann, wenn nicht jeder schlag durchkommt, was nun mal bei nem gelockten hinterbau der fall ist. Und blockierung hin oder her, das bikegewicht und die reifen ermöglicht bestenfalls ein mithalten mit nem FR hardtail  

Statt so zu reagieren, überleg doch mal wie oft man wirklich kpl lockt und ob nicht doch im großteil der fälle ne stärkere druckstufe, die wippen unterdrückt, nicht mehr vorteile bietet. Aber gut, das ist deinem verständnis nach wahrscheinlich alles nur balblabla...


----------



## Staanemer (31. Juli 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> Kannst du dich auch sachlich äußern? Ohne blablabla geäffe?
> 
> Natürlich ist man auf ner asphaltstrecke mit ganz blockiertem hinterbau schneller. Aber auch nur da. Sobald das gelänge eben etwas ruppiger wird, bringt ein kpl lockout keine vorteile mehr, da die traktion bei einem noch federnden hinterbau nun mal besser ist und man auch runder treten kann, wenn nicht jeder schlag durchkommt, was nun mal bei nem gelockten hinterbau der fall ist. Und blockierung hin oder her, das bikegewicht und die reifen ermöglicht bestenfalls ein mithalten mit nem FR hardtail
> 
> Statt so zu reagieren, überleg doch mal wie oft man wirklich kpl lockt und ob nicht doch im großteil der fälle ne stärkere druckstufe, die wippen unterdrückt, nicht mehr vorteile bietet. Aber gut, das ist deinem verständnis nach wahrscheinlich alles nur balblabla...



Naja, das stimmt ja so nicht wirklich.
Da hat der der andrerobert zwar nen scharfen Ton (der mir gefällt und ich kann auch verstehen warum), aber einfach recht.

Wie Du selbst sagst, stimmst Du Dein Fahrwerk vernünftig ab ohne einen anderen Modus zu benutzen.
Das ist aber Abstimmungssache (deshalb heisst es Abstimmen) und keine Konzept. Daher nutzt Du das Konzept tatsächlich nicht.
Musst Du ja auch nicht, ist ja kein Zwang.

Nun, ich und ein paar Andere vielleicht auch, nutzen aber genau dieses Konzept und wollen es nicht mehr missen.

Wie oft ich in den Lockout gehe? Sobald es die Geländebedingung zulassen: Anfahrt über Asphalt, im ersten Gang lange und steil bergauf (schön ernergiesparend), ebener Feldweg, Rückfahrt über Strasse.

Trackting Mode? Gerne auf Feldwegen oder ruppigen Auffahrten.

Full Mode? Ja ne, is ja wohl klar.

Plattform? Verwende ich fast nie, wieder andere brauchen diese aber.

Ich für meinen Fall finde keine passende Abstimmung für alle Fälle, daher liebe ich diesen Hebel am Lenker.

Tja, und daher verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht. 
Gut abstimmen sollte man eigentlich jedes Fully dieser Preisklasse können, dass würde ich jetzt mal nicht als herausragendes Merkmal des Ransom bezeichnen.
Aber erst aus der Abstimmung und dem Hebelchen am Lenker ergibt sich doch der eigentliche Sinn oder vielmehr das Konzept (mal abgesehen vom Gewicht und dem sauber arbeitenden Hinterbau, zumindest für meine Zwecke).

Von daher gesehen hat er recht.

Etwas Satzstellung, Satzzeichen und ab und zu an passender Stelle ein paar Großbuchstaben würden Euch allerdings beide gut stehen. Muss ja nicht perfekt sein, aber versuchen kann es wenigstens.


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. Juli 2009)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Naja, das stimmt ja so nicht wirklich.
> Da hat der der andrerobert zwar nen scharfen Ton (der mir gefällt und ich kann auch verstehen warum), aber einfach recht.
> 
> Wie Du selbst sagst, stimmst Du Dein Fahrwerk vernünftig ab ohne einen anderen Modus zu benutzen.
> ...


----------



## sharky (31. Juli 2009)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Wie Du selbst sagst, stimmst Du Dein Fahrwerk vernünftig ab ohne einen anderen Modus zu benutzen.
> Das ist aber Abstimmungssache (deshalb heisst es Abstimmen) und keine Konzept. Daher nutzt Du das Konzept tatsächlich nicht.



und was ist dann das "konzept"? ständig am fahrwerk rumstellen zu müssen?

ich seh das einfach so: ein hinterbau sollte so konstruiert und einstellbar sein, dass er nicht wippt, auch ohne viele plattform- oder lockouteinstellungen. die einstellung schlechthin für alle fälle gibt es nicht. das ist klar. aber eine für "normalbetrieb" und eine "bergauf" mit plattform reicht meiner meinung nach im normalfall. wenn letztere vom lenker aus bedienbar ist, um so besser. hab meinen hinterbau mittlerweile so weit, dass er bergauf auch im full mode kaum wippt. im traction mode ist es dann sehr angenehm. komplett gelockt find ich unangenehm.

traction mode und full mode reichen IMHO völlig aus. wobei man den traction mode mit der aktivierten plattform eines normalen luftdämpfers vergleichen kann. den "richtigen" lockout sowie die wippunterdrückung könnte man IMHO genau so gut weglassen. denn mit nem HT hält man auf dem bike ohnehin nicht mit. unbedingt besser, aber auf keinen fall angenehmer, ist es meinem empfinden nach, wenn das ding kpl starr ist. auf tiptop asphaltstrecken meinetwegen, aber sonst?

naja, soll jeder halten wie er will, weniger ist IMHO mehr... wenns richtig eingestellt ist


----------



## Staanemer (31. Juli 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> und was ist dann das "konzept"? ständig am fahrwerk rumstellen zu müssen?
> 
> ich seh das einfach so: ein hinterbau sollte so konstruiert und einstellbar sein, dass er nicht wippt, auch ohne viele plattform- oder lockouteinstellungen. die einstellung schlechthin für alle fälle gibt es nicht. das ist klar. aber eine für "normalbetrieb" und eine "bergauf" mit plattform reicht meiner meinung nach im normalfall. wenn letztere vom lenker aus bedienbar ist, um so besser. hab meinen hinterbau mittlerweile so weit, dass er bergauf auch im full mode kaum wippt. im traction mode ist es dann sehr angenehm. komplett gelockt find ich unangenehm.
> 
> ...



Du darfst halt einfach nicht Deine Vorlieben auf Andere übertragen.
Das Ransom... nein, einfach alle Dinge generell, werden zu einem gewissen Zweck entworfen und gebaut.
Und Du selbst hast die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden, ob Du selbst dieses Ding mit diesem Funktionen zu dem Preis mit der Optik haben willst, oder eben nicht.

Du hast diese Funktion jetzt gekauft und stellst nun fest, dass Du Sie gar nicht brauchst, Dir aber das Produkt im Ganzen doch gefällt.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass das nicht unser Problem ist, versteht hier wohl keiner, was Dein Problem ist?

Wenn Du eine Funktion nicht brauchst, dann benutze sie halt einfach nicht. Ich hab einen DVD-Rekorder mit Aufnahme-Timer. Den Timer benutze ich nie. Deswegen bau ich Ihn aber nicht aus und ich werde das Gerät deswegen vor anderen Leuten nicht schlecht machen alla: wer braucht denn sowas... Ein Freund hat das gleiche Modell und nimmt jede Woche mehrere DVD´s auf. Ist doch schön...

Und bitte: widersprich Dir nicht ständig selbst, dass ist lästig.


----------



## Osama bin biken (1. August 2009)

.... weniger labern - mehr fahren...


----------



## Staanemer (1. August 2009)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> .... weniger labern - mehr fahren...


Foren sind zum Labern da. Aber:

Rischtisch, morgen geht's ins Wallis. 
Mein erster Ransom 3000 üNN Test.
Mal gucken, ob die Kettenstrebe hält.


----------



## Osama bin biken (2. August 2009)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Foren sind zum Labern da. Aber:
> 
> Rischtisch, morgen geht's ins Wallis.
> Mein erster Ransom 3000 üNN Test.
> Mal gucken, ob die Kettenstrebe hält.



Da ist was dran, daß Foren zum Labern da sind, aber mal im Ernst:

Es gibt kein offizielles Scott Forum, weshalb wir hier unsere Erfahrungen austauschen können und über die Problemchen diskutieren können - hmm da fällt mir ein, meine Maxle am Hinterbau hat sich heute verabschiedet, hat jemand zufällig eine daheim, tausche auch gerne gegen orginal Ausfallenden mit Schnellspanner...

Aber: Ich denke nicht, daß hier großartige pseudophilosophische Themen diskutiert werden sollten... Ich meine, das Bike funktioniert. Punkt! Der Dämpfer hat drei Modi. Punkt! Dadurch kann man mit dem Bike eine "uphill" Performance erreichen, wie bei wenigen anderen Bikes in dieser Klasse. Feddich !!!!! Wenn ich sage "weniger Labern und mehr fahren" meine ich nicht die Leute, die ein akutes Problem haben und deshalb hier etwas schreiben, sondern vielmehr die, die scheinbar nichts anderes zu tun haben als an grundsätzlichem rumzulabern... Du kannst Dir jedes Bike kaufen und wirst an jedem Bike genug Dinge finden, die Dir nicht passen. Aber dafür kann Dein Bike nix! Dein Händler hat´s Dir verkauft und Du hast es Dir ausgesucht! Also geh´raus, hab Spaß, und wenn Du danach noch etwas hast, das quietscht, knarrt, scheppert oder bricht dann fang an, hier die Klappe aufzumachen...


----------



## Nataschamaus (2. August 2009)

Anscheinend haben manche selbsternannten Schrauber-Gurus echt noch nichts vom Ransom-Konzept gehört. 
Es ist doch affig, wenn man sich das Ransom geleistet hat, die Möglichkeiten des Dämpfers überhaupt nicht zu nutzen.
Es geht doch nicht darum, nur den Rahmen wippfrei zu bekommen.
Das Ransom-Konzept beinhaltet doch die Möglichkeiten die *Rahmengeometrie* dem Gelände anzupassen. Das in kürzester Zeit.
Und nicht nur durch den Equalizer, nein, auch eine absenkbare Gabel gehört dazu.
Auf die will  mindestens einer hier auch gerne verzichten, da nicht zu 100% funktionierende Spielerei.

Ich blick´s echt nicht warum die Leute sich dann überhaupt das Ransom zugelegt haben. Wenn ihr gerne ein Brett unter´m H-Tail haben wollt, hät´s ein Hardtail ja auch getan. Da muss man nicht ständig dran rumspielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tueri (2. August 2009)

Hallo,

habe dummerweise beim aufpumpen der Negativkammer die Pumpe auf dem Ventil gelassen und nur licht durchgewippt - Folge Druckverlust und leichter Ölaustritt..!
Ist es mit nem neuen Ventil getan, oder muss der Dämpfer zum Service?
Bin für jeden Hinweis/Tip dankbar.


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. August 2009)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> ...., und wenn Du danach noch etwas hast, das quietscht, knarrt, scheppert oder bricht dann fang an, hier die Klappe aufzumachen...



vorallem weil die Problemlösung ansich auch eine durchaus interessantes und lehrreiches Thema ist die dazugehört wie Ölstandskontrolle und Tanken beim Auto.


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. August 2009)

tueri schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe dummerweise beim aufpumpen der Negativkammer die Pumpe auf dem Ventil gelassen und nur licht durchgewippt - Folge Druckverlust und leichter Ölaustritt..!
> Ist es mit nem neuen Ventil getan, oder muss der Dämpfer zum Service?
> Bin für jeden Hinweis/Tip dankbar.



wenn´s denn überhaupt wirklich undicht ist... sollte kein grosses ding sein.
ich würd einfach die kammer nochmal vollmachen und fertig.

und falls doch undicht, tust einfach ein autoventilteil rein.


----------



## sharky (2. August 2009)

Nataschamaus schrieb:


> Anscheinend haben manche selbsternannten Schrauber-Gurus echt noch nichts vom Ransom-Konzept gehört.
> Es ist doch affig, wenn man sich das Ransom geleistet hat, die Möglichkeiten des Dämpfers überhaupt nicht zu nutzen.
> Es geht doch nicht darum, nur den Rahmen wippfrei zu bekommen.
> Das Ransom-Konzept beinhaltet doch die Möglichkeiten die *Rahmengeometrie* dem Gelände anzupassen. Das in kürzester Zeit.
> ...



   

oh man, du bist echt der hammer 

ein rad anständig einstellen, bedienen und warten zu können schließt ja nicht aus, dass man nicht jeden marketingfurz gleich verinnerlicht. ich würd mir eher gedanken machen, warum ich JEDE möglichkeit des dämpfers, insbesondere den power stabilizer, brauche. dann sollt man sicher erst mal abstimmen lernen. und du verbindest hier das "ransom konzept" mit ner absenkbaren gabel und der damit "anzupassenden rahmengeometrie"
bevor du den "selbsternannten schraubergurus" was erzählst, mach dich doch mal mit dem vertraut, was hinter den begriffen steht. die rahmengeo kann man beim ransom nicht verändern. weder ne kettenstreben- noch ne oberrohrlänge. wenn, dann nur in geringem maß die winkel durch die gabel. doch ne absenkbare gabel wird nicht an allen modellen verbaut. gilt das "ransom konzept" nur für die topmodelle, wo ne ATA gabel von haus aus dran ist? ich hab 160mm und komm auch 18% steigungen hoch. ohne absenkung. hab ich dann trotzdem das "konzept" obwohl ich ne fixe gabel hab? und ein "brett unterm hintern haben" hat glaub keiner gesagt. im gegenteil. wieso ein lockout, wenn man das ding auch mit normalmodus und ner zuschaltbaren plattform genau so in den griff bekommt? vielleicht erst mal lesen, was andere schreiben?


----------



## Hatebreed911 (2. August 2009)

hallo allerseits,
möchte jetzt auch mal meinen senf dazugeben.
ich nutze an meinem ransom alle hebel und knöpfe voll aus.
wenns länger steil bergauf geht, drehe ich meine 66 sl1 auf 140mm
runter und schalte den dämpfer auf  Lockout bzw. Trackting Mode wenns weniger steil ist. bergab drehe ich die gabel wieder auf 180mm, dämpfer auf full mode und senke mein sattel die 125mm meiner ks i900 ab.
hatte ich mir von vornherein angewöhnt und finds auch null umständlich.
naja, das kurbeln an der sl1  is zwar nicht das gelbe vom ei aber werd sie eh wieder
gegen eine eta tauschen.

gruß Hatebreed911


----------



## sharky (2. August 2009)

ja, aber was ist denn mit den gabeln, die von scott ohne absenkung verbaut werden? haben diese ransoms dann kein ransom konzept, wenn eine absenkung der gabeln den aussagen von nataschamaus wohl essentiell für das ransom konzept ist. wenn dem so ist, dann betriebe scott da ja etikettenschwindel 



oder ohne ironie:
das konzept heisst für meine begriffe, dass das bike in jedem terrain, egal ob hoch oder runter, universell einsetzbar ist und für alles benutzt werden kann. ob ich dazu nun ne absenkbare gabel oder nen dämpfer mit 25 einstellmöglichkeiten brauche, sei dahingestellt. die basis, der rahmen, setzt die grundvoraussetzungen die gegeben sind. und ob ich nun nen equalizer drin hab oder nen luftdämpfer mit manuell zuschaltbarem lockout, ne absenkbare gabel oder nicht, entscheidet das im einzelfall drüber, ob das bike gem. dem angedachten zweck eingesetzt werden kann, wenn der jeweilige fahrer damit das, was sich der erfinder beim einsatzgebiet ausdachte, auch so erreicht?


----------



## Nataschamaus (2. August 2009)

@sharky:  Ich wußte doch das das kommt. Also verbessere ich mich: Bikegeometrie

Übrigens:  *Ich * frage mich nicht ob meine Dämpfer und Gabeln defekt sind wenn sie einfedern.


----------



## sharky (3. August 2009)

Nataschamaus schrieb:


> Übrigens:  *Ich * frage mich nicht ob meine Dämpfer und Gabeln defekt sind wenn sie einfedern.


es gibt federn und federn. dem wenig erfahrenen mag ja alles in ordnung erscheinen, solange es irgendwie funktioniert, wenn aber elementare kennwerte massiv abweichen und die performance doch nicht ganz so ist wie gewohnt, frag ich mich sicher zurecht, was nicht stimmt...


----------



## Osama bin biken (3. August 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Es ist genau das, was ich meine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (3. August 2009)

Osama bin biken schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Es ist genau das, was ich meine...



was meinst du denn? 


ok, zurück zum ransom: der equalizer ist hin. völlig hin. sank immer weiter ein beim fahren, da die negativkammer zu viel luft abbekam, die aus der positivkammer durchdrückte. hatte das außer mir schon jemand, dass der trennkolben den geist aufgibt? beim versuch, den negativdruck zu reduzieren um weiter fahren zu können, hat es dann die pumpe mit öl geflutet. weiterfahren no chance, das teil war sowas von unterdämpft...


----------



## Deichfräse (3. August 2009)

@tueri

Vermutlich hast du dir den Ventileinsatz abgebrochen! Da reicht es dann nicht einfach nur noch einmal aufzupumpen oder ein neues Ventil einzusetzen.
Aber wechseln kannst du auch diesen Einsatz allein - Ventil ausdrehen und den Einsatz mit einem Inbus herausschrauben, neuen rein, Ventil rein, Luft aufpumpen fertig!


----------



## Deichfräse (3. August 2009)

@sharky

Das Problem könnte von einem gebrochenen Kolben herrühren. Gab´s in meinem Dunstkreis auch schon einmal und der Dämpfer wurde getauscht.


----------



## sharky (3. August 2009)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> @sharky
> 
> Das Problem könnte von einem gebrochenen Kolben herrühren. Gab´s in meinem Dunstkreis auch schon einmal und der Dämpfer wurde getauscht.



sogar gebrochen? naja, das würde das laute "kalong" erklären, das ich neulich hörte. aber an ner 15cm treppenstufe? war heut morgen bei tilo, hab das wrack abgeliefert. bekomme ne neuen / tauschdämpfer diese woche. aber da die gabel auch zu sport import geht, da sich mein verdacht mit der sich nicht befüllenden negativkammer im gespräch mitm servicetechniker erhärtete, eilt der dämpfertausch auch nicht. aber schön, dass auch in der hochsaison sowas in nem erträglichen zeitraum abewickelt wird.

danke nochmal an tilo


----------



## Jussi (3. August 2009)

So jetzt nochmal zurück zum Threat denke es wurde genug über "Ransom Konzept" gequatscht!

Meine Frage, ich war am Wochenende beim DH Rennen und auch mit meinem Ransom am Start! Bei nem double den ich nicht voll erwischte kam ich oben auf dem Landehügel auf und mein Bike hat mich fast nach vorne rauskatupultier!! Das hatte ich noch nie! Ging es hier schonmal jemand ähnlich und hat einer ne Idee?

Ebenfalls hat meine MZ 66 von `07 zu wenig Platz zum Unterrohr so, dass ich den Lenker nicht ohne einklemmen der Leitungen rumbekomme....
Hat da jemand eine Lösung?

Gruß


----------



## Axalp (3. August 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> Meine Frage, ich war am Wochenende beim DH Rennen und auch mit meinem Ransom am Start! Bei nem double den ich nicht voll erwischte kam ich oben auf dem Landehügel auf und mein Bike hat mich fast nach vorne rauskatupultier!! Das hatte ich noch nie! Ging es hier schonmal jemand ähnlich und hat einer ne Idee?
> 
> 
> Gruß



Zugstufe erhöhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hatebreed911 (4. August 2009)

Passt sich die Zugstufe normalerweise nicht an? Meine ich hätte da mal was gelesen das sie bei kurzen kleinen Schlägen hintereinander (Wurzeln) schnell ausfedert und beim einem größeren Drop langsamer arbeitet.


----------



## Deichfräse (4. August 2009)

Das macht das Intelligent Rebound Valve (IRV) automatisch bei starkem Einfedern. Ansonsten würde es einen eben aus dem Sattel schleudern.
Je mehr die Zugstufe zugedreht wird, desto stärker arbeitet auch das IRV und bei offener Zugstufe eben weniger.


----------



## andrerobert (4. August 2009)

am besten wendest du dich an einen experten für setups und produkt analysen wie z.b. den sharky 

i  ibc


----------



## Jussi (4. August 2009)

Ja genau andrerobert!!! Haltet euch nun bitte nicht dran wie Kinder!
Ich hab kein Bock nochmal zwei Seiten Müll zu lesen wenn ihr euch alle streitet!

Also mit der Zugstufe schon klar wenn die zu hoch ist das die mich rauswirft, wenn das der Fall wäre, wäre es ja immer so, oder? 
Es war aber nur das eine mal und das derb weil sofort ein Anlieger folgte und es mich fast tierisch hingehauen hat, von meiner Zeit ganz zu schweigen...
Könnte es denn so ein Durchschlag gegeben haben das der daran Schuld war??


----------



## andrerobert (4. August 2009)

alter, wenn man so nen ding nich erwishct macht nen bike halt zicken... soll ja ne ehrausforderung sein wenns dich ncih vom bike schmeißen soll kannst ja auffer straße abfahren.... den fehler beim material zu suchen ist doch falsch.

wie du oben selbst egsagt hast wars nen fahrfehler.... den du scheinbar zuvor noch nicht gemahct hast,wo ist jetzt das konkrete problem? wir können schlecht deinen beinahe unfall rekonstruieren

und ein fahrtechnisches hinderniss muss man eben perfekt überwinden um die kontrolle zu behalten, oder kauf dir doch einen downhiller.

der verzeiht dir deine fehler schon eher, aber jetzt auch noch meckern dass das radl sich beim downhillrennen blöd verhält?!

finds ja mutig von dir mitm ransom da anzutreten, aber es is halt nen enduro. außer mit nem setup von sharky vllt, damit  würde dann auch der bender ne klippe runterspringen.

also fahrt euer zeug wie ihr wollt, aber ich halte nix von so sachen!
 in ner woche sind sicher wieder bilder von zerbrochenem material drinne, und alle werden wieder in panik ausbrechen chillt mal und geht lieber biken, da erklären sich solche fragen doch schneller.


----------



## Jussi (4. August 2009)

Junge junge, jetzt werd ich auch direkt angekackt!  Weiter so!!

Das ich da nen Fahrfehler gemacht hab ist mir schon klar, das aber dies nicht das erste mal gewesen ist mir auch klar! Das ein Donwhiller mehr verzeiht ist mir auch klar!

Was mir nicht klar ist wie du darauf kommst das ich an meinem bike rummeckere! Ich wollte lediglich wissen wie ich dich falls es evt nochmal vorkommt verhindern kann oder könnte. Natürlich schneller fahren schon klar!

Und, wenn etwas bricht, lese nur mal in der Community, neuster Beitrag, wirst du feststellen das wir nicht Panik machen sondern feststellen!
Mir ist es relativ egal ob was bricht, wenn´s eben so ist, Shit Happens....überall kann mal was kaputt gehen!

Aber anstatt dich über meinen Beitrag so aufzuregen das du beim schreiben tausend fehler machst, wäre ich über eine konstruktive Antwort wesendlich glücklicher gewesen......aber egal...wir haben uns doch alle lieb


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. August 2009)

@jussi: wegen setup würd ich mir keine gedanken machen wennst auf dem rest der strecke gut zurecht kommst. wurdest lediglich gekickt. kann vorkommen. unter umständen hat vllt auch die kurbel aufgesetzt.

@rest: kriegt euch ein. danke.


----------



## factz666 (5. August 2009)

Frage zum Hinterbau:
Das Ransom hat mit den Schnellspanner-Ausfallenden 12mm x 135mm Einbaubreite für Naben?
MfG


----------



## _mike_ (5. August 2009)

factz666 schrieb:


> Frage zum Hinterbau:
> Das Ransom hat mit den Schnellspanner-Ausfallenden 12mm x 135mm Einbaubreite für Naben?
> MfG



Standard Maß für Schnellspanner ist 9mm x 135mm.
12mm x 135mm ist für die Steckachsen-Ausfallenden.


----------



## sharky (5. August 2009)

@jussi
wegen deinem hinterbau: einziger grund, wieso dich das ding fast abwirft, ist logischer weise die ausfedergeschwindigkeit. neben der schon genannten, zu schnellen zugstufe fiele mir noch so spontan eine frontlastige sitzposition bei der landung ein. hatte neulich auch ne landung, bei der ich etwas unglücklich aufkam und das bike, obwohl tendenziell eher mit mehr zugstufe unterwegs, mich zackig richtung lenker und drüber raus katapultierte. der hinterbau war im gegensatz zu ner "normalen" landung wohl mehr entlastet und kam schneller raus als ich es gewohnt war, dazu das nach vorne verlagerte gewicht - et voilá man schnalzt nach vorne. ist nur ne vermutung, aber wenn du an der zugstufe sonst nix gemacht hast, kann es, abgesehen von nem aussetzer der zugstufe, nur an der fahrtechnik liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## factz666 (5. August 2009)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Standard Maß für Schnellspanner ist 9mm x 135mm.
> 12mm x 135mm ist für die Steckachsen-Ausfallenden.



Gibt es einen Adapter, um eine 12mm Steckachsen-Nabe (insbesondere die Hope Pro II) mit dem Schnellspanner-Hinterbau/ 9mm Schnellspanner fahren zu können?
MfG


----------



## sharky (5. August 2009)

kurz nachdenken: 12mm achse in 9mm loch per adapter? 

der sähe dann wohl so aus:







scott bietet doch ausfallenden für alle möglichen arten von achsen an


----------



## factz666 (5. August 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> kurz nachdenken: 12mm achse in 9mm loch per adapter?
> 
> der sähe dann wohl so aus:
> 
> ...



Hm. So missverständlich ist das doch gar nicht, oder sehe ich da was falsch?: NABE 12mm. ACHSE 9mm (Schnellspanner). Ich wüsste nich wo da was zu bohren wäre. Meines erachtens ist der Schnellspanner 3mm dünner als die Steckachse. Darum Adapter...


----------



## Eike. (5. August 2009)

Sharky dachte wohl du willst die 12mm Achse in den 9mm Ausfallern benutzen, da würde sein "Adapter" dann durchaus Sinn machen 

Das was du meinst bekommst du direkt bei Hope. Die ProII Naben kann man für alle möglichen Systeme umbauen. Wenn du weiterhin die Steckachse nutzen willst musst du bei Scott die passenden Ausfallenden bestellen.


----------



## sharky (5. August 2009)

factz666 schrieb:


> Hm. So missverständlich ist das doch gar nicht, oder sehe ich da was falsch?: NABE 12mm. ACHSE 9mm (Schnellspanner). Ich wüsste nich wo da was zu bohren wäre. Meines erachtens ist der Schnellspanner 3mm dünner als die Steckachse. Darum Adapter...



der eike ist wohl aufm richtigen weg hier, aber ich find das was du da schreibst noch mehr verwirrend  wenn du ne 12mm achse und nen 9mm ausfaller hat, hilft dir kein kit der welt, da achse > aufnahme. wäre aufnahme > achse könnte man mit nem adapter operieren, aber so rum bleibt dir nur ein umbaukit. wie eike schon sagte
vielleicht häng ich mich auch nur zu sehr am "adapter" an sich auf, denn ein adapter verbindet zwei verschiedene standards ohne was am jeweiligen umbauen zu müssen, was bei dir halt net geht

also lange rede, kurzer sinn: mach ne andere hinterachse in die nabe und gut
oder, was ich für besser erachte, kauf dir 12mm ausfaller


----------



## factz666 (5. August 2009)

@Eike Danke,es gibt tatsächlich auf der Homepage einen vermutlich passenden Adapter, von Schnellspanner auf 12mm Steckachse. 

@ sharky: ich möchte die Schnellspanner Ausfallenden mit Schnellspanner weiterfahren, allerdings mit einem Laufrad mit 12mm Nabe.

Was man hier im Forum liest, ist, dass erstaunlich oft die Schwinge bricht bei Verwendung der Steckachs-Ausfallenden. Entweder weil viel mehr Leute die Steckachsen fahren, oder.. naja... ich bin skeptisch.


----------



## sharky (5. August 2009)

factz666 schrieb:


> @ sharky: ich möchte die Schnellspanner Ausfallenden mit Schnellspanner weiterfahren, allerdings mit einem Laufrad mit 12mm Nabe.
> 
> Was man hier im Forum liest, ist, dass erstaunlich oft die Schwinge bricht bei Verwendung der Steckachs-Ausfallenden. Entweder weil viel mehr Leute die Steckachsen fahren, oder.. naja... ich bin skeptisch.



ah jetzt ja 

steckachsen stabilisieren den hinterbau eigentlich, andererseits kann durch die größere steifigkeit kraft, die sonst in verwindung umgewandelt wird, auch direkter in die streben eingebracht werden. vielleicht ist das der grund. oder, dass die steckachsenfahrer vielleicht auch härter unterwegs sind

die hope kannst du von steckachse auch auf schnellspanner umbauen


----------



## lukas91 (6. August 2009)

hallo leute!

also ich habe ein anderes problem und zwar bei meinem hinterdämfper habe ich bei der negativ kammer und positiv kammer 25 bar drinnen aber der dämpfer ist ganz eingefahren was kann ich tun damit er wieda raus geht?


ich habe ein ransom 30

mgf wer kann mir helfen pls rasch brauche das bike am wochenende!


----------



## sharky (6. August 2009)

hast du jetzt auch noch 25 bar in beiden kammern drin? hast du den schlauch, bevor du das ventil vollends aufgeschraubt hast, auch mit dem druck, der in etwa in der kammer ist, vorher aufgepumpt? sonst gehen, insbesondere bei der negativkammer, bis zu 100 PSI druck in den schlauch und deine anzeige stimmt nimmer. 

mein dämpfer ist auch eingesunken. ursache war wohl ein defekter trennkolben zwischen + und - kammer. 

durch ablassen der luft aus der - kammer kam der dämpfer wieder etwas raus, aber beim fahren, wenn der druck in der + kammer steigt, wandert die luft wieder in die - kammer und der dämpfer sinkt ein. ne weile kannst so fahren, dann musst ggf nachpumpen. 

frag doch mal beim händler, vielleicht hat der nen tausch- / leihdämpfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukas91 (6. August 2009)

ja jetzt hab ich vom -kammer ein wenig ablassen jetzt ist er bis zur hälte heraussen??

ich will in aber ganz herrausn haben??was tun?


----------



## Jussi (6. August 2009)

@sharky
Danke, ich denke auch es lag an der zu frontlastigen Sitzposition! Eigentlich auch logisch, hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen könne! Muß ich wohl wieter üben üben üben


----------



## sharky (6. August 2009)

lukas91 schrieb:


> ja jetzt hab ich vom -kammer ein wenig ablassen jetzt ist er bis zur hälte heraussen??
> 
> ich will in aber ganz herrausn haben??was tun?



mal überlegen! ein bißchen was rauslassen bringt ihn zur hälfte raus. was wird dann wohl zu führen, dass er ganz rauskommt? naaa? naaa? richtig! ein bißchen mehr rauslassen! am besten du nullst das ding erst mal in beiden kammern, musst aber während der fahrt das wohl öfter wiederholen, da die luft immer wieder rüberwandern wird und der dämpfer einsinkt. ab zum service, da kommst wohl kaum drum rum


@jussi
übung macht den meister, aber ich glaub kaum, dass man sowas immer vermeiden kann, egal wie gut man ist. hin und wieder passiert das eben, auch den besten


----------



## peter_vals (7. August 2009)

Hallo Leute

Ich bin seit ca 3 Stunden auch stolzer Besitzer eines 2007er Ransom 10. Soweit sogut. Das Bike hat ein par Gebrauchtspuren, aber sonst Funktioniert alles. Nun habe ich aber ein Knacken beim drehen des Lenkers. Der Steuersatz sei angeblich überprüft worden. Nun können es nur noch die beiden Kabelzüge sein, die beim Kopf des Rahmens durch den Carbon gehen. Dann es sein, dass diese (vielleicht aufgeschäuerten) Kabelzüge durch aneinanderreiben ein ziemlich starkes Geräusch machen können. Es ist eigtentlich immer nur ein "Knack" pro Halbumdrehung.
Oder kennt jemand ein bekannter Missstand für dieses Knacken???

Gruss Peter


----------



## _mike_ (7. August 2009)

Willkommen im Club!

Nein, das ist kein bekanntes Problem und da sollte kein Knacken sein.
Ob es die Züge sind kannst du wahrscheinlich leicht feststellen wenn du Sie mit einer Hand festhältst und mit der anderen den Lenker drehst. 
Und sonst löse mal den Steuersatz ein wenig und schau ob sich was verändert....

_mike_
PS: darf man fragen was du bezahlt hast?


----------



## peter_vals (7. August 2009)

auf http://www.velomarkt.ch/ ist das Inserat drauf. Ich habe dann ein wenig weniger bezahlt, wegen dem knaksen.

Steuersatz lösen: die hinteren Schrauben an Vorbau lösen und dann die Schraube von oben ein wenig lösen. Sehe ich das richtig so???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (7. August 2009)

peter_vals schrieb:


> auf Steuersatz lösen: die hinteren Schr... das richtig so???[/quote]
> Richtig :daumen:


----------



## peter_vals (9. August 2009)

So ich glaube, dass das knacken nach nem lösen des Steuersatzes weg ist. Obs wirklich geholfen hat, werde ich beim nächsten mal Biken erfahren.
Die Züge, die aneinander schleifen machen auch ein wenig Geräusche, aber das stört mich nicht...

Gruss und Dank

Peter


----------



## jensgsxr750 (10. August 2009)

morgen!
ist eine schraubachse daselbe wie eine steckachse? 
die sache ist so:
hab mir ausfallenden für stechachse besorgt (HR)
jetzt hab ich einen LRS für schnellspanner gefunden,für den gibts nen konverter auf 12mm schraubachse.(weil ich vorne noch schnellspanner habe)
laut technik-hotline von dem versandhandel,passt die ganze geschichte.
wenn ich mir diesen konverter so anschaue,hab ich beim besten willen kein plan wie das zusammen passen soll (daher die erste frage)
hat da jemand schon erfahrung gemacht?
bei dem LRS handelt es sich um "nope 2way custom"


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. August 2009)

Drei Fragen, ich hoffe geholfen zu werden:

1. Ist das Ransom mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr für 180er- SC-Gabeln freigegeben

2. Wie ist die Dämpfereinbaulänge vom Ransom

3. Ist die Hinterbaukinematik eher degressiv oder progressiv ausgelegt (kann man Stahlfeder fahren)

Danke.


----------



## Jussi (10. August 2009)

1. Ja

2. 190mm

3. weiterfragen, Stahlfeder hab ich aber schonmal gesehen!

Bitte.


----------



## Jussi (13. August 2009)

Wer von euch fährt eine 66er Marzocchi am Ransom?
Ich habe das Problem das beim eindrehen des Lenkers die Gabelkrone meiner 66er von 2007 an den Zügen hängen bleibt!

Kennt einer das Problem oder besser hat einer ne Lösung?

Gruß


----------



## Axalp (13. August 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> Wer von euch fährt eine 66er Marzocchi am Ransom?
> Ich habe das Problem das beim eindrehen des Lenkers die Gabelkrone meiner 66er von 2007 an den Zügen hängen bleibt!
> 
> Kennt einer das Problem oder besser hat einer ne Lösung?
> ...



Hab' auch eine '07 66er SL1 ATA verbaut und ca. 0.5cm Luft zwischen Krone und den Zügen.


----------



## Jussi (14. August 2009)

Bei mir klemmen sich beide Züge ab. Und durch den ATA-knopf habe ich mir den ZUg schon einige male abgerissen


----------



## _mike_ (14. August 2009)

Hatte bei meiner Lyrik auch das Problem das sich die Züge öfters verhedderten, aber nur wenn der Lockout-Knopf der Mission Control Einheit ausgefahren ist.
Ich hab daher die Züge etwas gekürzt, jetzt passiert das nicht mehr.


----------



## Jussi (14. August 2009)

Mike ich glaub wir verstehen uns falsch, ich mach mal gleich ein Bild uns werde es später posten, hab mir die Züge unten vom Unterrohr abgerissen also die Kabelbinder sind gerissen, zum Glück nur diese und nicht die Halter am Rahmen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (14. August 2009)

@jussi
Ich denken ein bild ist nicht verkehrt. Aber ich versteh das problem nicht: wenn die züge so weit runter gehen, dass man mit der gabelkrone dran hängen bleibt, dann verlegt man sie etwas kürzer, die züge wandern nach oben und das problem ist gelöst. Bei mir verheddert sich nix ineinander


----------



## Jussi (14. August 2009)

ne ne sharky das hat mit der länge rein gar nix zu tun!












Bin aber da an was dran hab mit meinem Händler des Vertrauens gesprochen und vielleicht bekomme ich da was werde es posten!


----------



## Tommy B. (14. August 2009)

Wie ätzend.
Bei meinem 11 Monate alten Ransom 30 sind anscheinend die Lager zwischen Wippe und Hauptrahmen ausgeschlagen ... Spiel im Hinterbau, ganz klar an der besagten Stelle. Nach dem Herausdrehen des Bolzens konnte ich sogar das deformierte Lager sehen. Geht das auf Garantie oder will mir Scott nun den Lagersatz für 150,-EUR verkaufen? Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## andrerobert (15. August 2009)

wenn du einen guten händler hast geht das auf garantie


----------



## sharky (15. August 2009)

der obligatorische check ist ja nach 12 monaten, mit etwas glück wird der lagersatz nicht zu den verschleißteilen gezählt und du bekommst nen neuen


----------



## frankfurther01 (26. August 2009)

Hallo,
Ich hab mir ein 2009er Ransom 10 zugelegt und will ein wenig abspecken (am Rad). Als erstes soll mal die Blei Hammerschmidt rausfliegen. Welche Kurbel leicht und geile Optik wäre denn da empfehlenswert. Habe mir mal einige ausgesucht: Neue Sram xx, Rotor Agilis oder Race Face Deus XC 2010. Bevor ihr jetzt wieder sagt das sind keine Enduro Kurbeln, ich bekomme mit meiner Fahrweise keine Kurbel kaputt. Im Endeffekt will ich mit dem Bike so auf 12,5 Kg kommen.


----------



## sharky (27. August 2009)

die kurbel ist IMHO nicht der einzige und sinnvollste ansatzpunkt für die gewichtsreduzierung. mit ner hammerschmidt hast natürlich potenzial, aber ob es dann ne CC leichtbaukurbel wie die XX sein muss, ist die frage

ich würd mich eher auf die klassiker konzentrieren:
- laufräder incl. reifen / schläuche
- gabel
- bremsen
- ggf. vorhandene, verstellbare sattelstütze austauschen


----------



## Ransom racer (27. August 2009)

wen du 3fach fahren willst würde ich shimano xt empfehlen, oder xtr. 
ich fahre xt und bin zu frieden damit.

überlege mir momentan ob ich die xt auf 2 fach umbauen soll, und dan mit kefü. 
hat jemand erfahrung damit wie s dan mit der tourentauglichkeit aussieht. dachte an 22/36er blätter.
wie siehts mit geräuschen der kefü aus?


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. August 2009)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> wen du 3fach fahren willst würde ich shimano xt empfehlen, oder xtr.
> ich fahre xt und bin zu frieden damit.
> 
> überlege mir momentan ob ich die xt auf 2 fach umbauen soll, und dan mit kefü.
> ...



die  KeFü von NC17 hab ich auf meinem Krad. Sehr fein dem... Aber da ich in erster Linie Enduro fahre is die 24/36 Übersetzung die ich drauf habe geil. Richtig lange MTB-touren würde ich nur mit 3fach empfehlen. Auf Dauer wird die kurze 36er echt nervig, weil wenn´s mal schnell oder frequent vorangeht bisde schnell ausgedreht... (ach, und 11/34er Kassette hab ich drauf).

Geräusche der Kefü: Wie Quieken von Hamster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom racer (27. August 2009)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> die  KeFü von NC17 hab ich auf meinem Krad. Sehr fein dem... Aber da ich in erster Linie Enduro fahre is die 24/36 Übersetzung die ich drauf habe geil. Richtig lange MTB-touren würde ich nur mit 3fach empfehlen. Auf Dauer wird die kurze 36er echt nervig, weil wenn´s mal schnell oder frequent vorangeht bisde schnell ausgedreht... (ach, und 11/34er Kassette hab ich drauf).
> 
> Geräusche der Kefü: Wie Quieken von Hamster



danke.
weil ich auch lange touren (teilweise über 60km und über 2000hm)fahre, bin ich mir unsicher.
jedoch ist das springen der kette auch nervig, vorallem bei sprüngen und schnellen downhill's.


----------



## 29erpete (27. August 2009)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> danke.
> weil ich auch lange touren (teilweise über 60km und über 2000hm)fahre, bin ich mir unsicher.
> jedoch ist das springen der kette auch nervig, vorallem bei sprüngen und schnellen downhill's.



ich bin auf ein X.9 Schaltwerk mit medium cage umgestiegen und hab die Kette gekürzt -> beim Downhill aufs grosse Kettenblatt/Ritzel und ruhe is


----------



## Ransom racer (27. August 2009)

29erpete schrieb:


> ich bin auf ein X.9 Schaltwerk mit medium cage umgestiegen und hab die Kette gekürzt -> beim Downhill aufs grosse Kettenblatt/Ritzel und ruhe is



also gross/gross=zu extremer schräglauf, sollte man eigentlich nie fahren. kette habe ich auch gekürzt.
meinst du midium bringt was?
ich habe den langen x9.
wird eigendlich so angegeben das der lange für 3fach ist!


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. August 2009)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> danke.
> weil ich auch lange touren (teilweise über 60km und über 2000hm)fahre, bin ich mir unsicher.
> jedoch ist das springen der kette auch nervig, vorallem bei sprüngen und schnellen downhill's.



genau. und bei enduro sind sprünge und downhills nicht unüblich. mir hat´s oft genug schon die kette runtergehauen, weshalb ich die KeFü montiert habe. Die Zweifachkurbel + Bashguard hatte ich vorher schon. Wegen des grösseren Freiraumes untenrum.

Meine Überlegung ist derzeit, ob ich mir nicht die selbe Kurbel mit 3fach-garnitur zulegen soll. Gewechselt ist das Zeug ja schnell. Das würde eh gut in meinen Plan passen, meinen ersten Radsatz tourentauglich aufzubauen. D.h: leichtere Räder und Reifen, dazu die 3fach Kurbel.
Und wenn Enduro ansteht, Zweifachkurbel und Bomberphätt-Radsatz.

Wenn ich halt vorher weiss dass am WE ne grosse Tour geplant is, umbauen. Aber in der Regel fahre ich kurze knackige Touren. 20-30km Endurostyle. Dafür ist die Zweifachkurbel echt gold.


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. August 2009)

29erpete schrieb:


> ich bin auf ein X.9 Schaltwerk mit medium cage umgestiegen und hab die Kette gekürzt -> beim Downhill aufs grosse Kettenblatt/Ritzel und ruhe is



ist Dir die Übersetzung so dann nicht zu lang?


----------



## 29erpete (27. August 2009)

kommt natürlich drauf an ob man runter auch kurbeln kann/will/muss, jedenfalls lass ich sie vorne auf dem grossen Blatt, hinten machen dann ein paar Ritzel auf oder ab nicht so den Unterschied.

Was mit dem medium cage nicht geht ist kleines Kettenblatt und die beiden kleinsten Ritzel hinten, aber das macht wegen der Kettenlinie beim kurbeln keinen Sinn und beim Downhill schon gar nicht weil die Kette da am meisten schlägt.
Nebeneffekt ist auch ein etwas knackigeres Schalten weil der kürzere Arm natürlich steifer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (27. August 2009)

Hallo, habe mir zu Gewohnheit bei Donhill fahrten hinten auf die größeren Ritzel zu schalten dann klappert die Kette nicht so Stark. Natürlich habe ich auch den Orig.Kettenstrebenschutz drauf(schon der 2.). Hinten habe ich ein Medium Schaltwerk XO drauf(leider schon der 2.). Ich fange auch gerade an mehr Downhill bzw. Freeride zu fahren, leider bin ich noch nie freiwillig gesprungen, weil ich nicht genau weiß was beim absprung zu tun oder zu lassen ist. Möchte ja auch nicht mit Gewalt den Carbonrahmen zerstören!


----------



## Jussi (28. August 2009)

Es kommt doch auch immer daruf an wo ihr fahrt!
Ich hatte bislang 3-Blatt vorne und eine Kefü somit war das Thema Kette runterspringen vorbei!
Funktionierte übrigens einwandfrei!!!
Da ich mich aber in letzter Zeit mehr auf Downhillstrecken bewege habe ich das grosse Blatt runter gemacht und mir nen Bash montiert. Die Trittfrequenz ist beim Downhill auf dem mittlersten Blatt eh am besten. Getestet hab ich es noch nicht, aber bin in letzter Zeit fast nie auf dem grossen Blatt gefahren! 
Man muß dann eben bei Touren nur aufpassen das man nicht von einem schnellen CC Fahrer überholt wird


----------



## frankfurther01 (28. August 2009)

Nochmal zum Ransom abspecken. Kennt jemand die Progress X-Score Laufräder. Ist ein AM/enduro LRS ca. 1700g und geile Optik. Würde super ans 10er Ransom passen.
Ach und noch zur Kurbel die XT geht ja noch aber die XTR ? Da sag ich Optik mäßig nur Würg Brech ist ein Ausrutscher gegenüber dem geilem Schaltwerk und den anderen Teilen. Und rein vom Gewicht allein gehe ich nicht aus ansonsten kann ich mir ja auch die Tune Kurbeln anbauen, sehn nur noch mieser aus. Ok ne Clavicula ist beides Top, aber der Preis auch. Na ja wart ich halt die Eurobike ab. Hey die Aerozine in weiß wäre vielleicht ne Alternative Preis ist auch ok. Übrigens 2er Kettenblatt mit Kefü was anderes kommt mir eh nicht mehr ans Bike, kein Kettenschlagen und saubere Hosenbeine.


----------



## sharky (28. August 2009)

@frankfurther
bist du sicher, dass du den richtigen rahmen hast und im richtigen thread bist? clavicula, aerozine, tune kurbeln... sowas verbau ich an meinem race-hardtail aber doch nicht am ransom! 
den laufradsatz kenn ich nicht, aber mein handgespeichter mit hope pro II / supercomp / DT 5.1 wiegt 1755g, materialkosten ca. 250â¬ - 300â¬ und da weiss man was man hat

und an der kurbel und schaltung rumzutunen bringt IMHO herzlich wenig. ne leichte 2300g gabel wie die 36er fox oder lyrik solo air, leichte laufrÃ¤der, reifen, schlÃ¤uche und bremsen (elixir) und ne nicht versenkbare sattelstÃ¼tze bringen am meisten ersparnis. an der schaltung holst kaum was. gegenÃ¼ber der hammerschmidt ja, aber ob nun XT, XTR oder aerozine... die 100g spielen an DEM bike keine wirkliche rolle.


----------



## carboni1 (28. August 2009)

Habe den Leichtbau beim Ransom aufgegeben, da ich aber noch lange Touren damit fahren möchte bin ich jetzt an meine persönliche Grenze gestoßen. Was daran liegt das ich eine Kind Schock,2.4er Reifen und dickere Felgen montiert habe. Gemacht habe ich das weil ich mir noch ein leichtes Fully zu gelegt habe aber man kommt immer wieder in die Situation das man mit dem Ransom mal Berg hoch oder auf der geraden mal Gas geben will. Nicht das ich die lust am Rad verliere.


----------



## sharky (28. August 2009)

und wieder ein mal bekommt man die erkenntniss, dass es eben DIE eierlegende wollmilchsau nicht gibt. ein enduro, dass sich wie ein tourenbike den berg hochbewegen lässt, gibt es eben nicht. dafür lässt sich das tourenbike im groben geläuf und bergab eben nicht so bewegen, wie das ransom. letztlich, gilt es nen (oft faulen) kompromiss zwischen bergauf- und bergabtauglichkeit zu finden.


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. August 2009)

wenn ich so das geld zum aus-dem-ärmel-schütteln hätte, hätte ich zwei räder. enduro und marathon-hardtail.


----------



## carboni1 (28. August 2009)

Doch ich denke das neue Genius ist das Allroundbike 150mm Federweg vorne & hinten, wiegt 11 kg. Ich habe das alte Genius noch mit 130mm vorne & 125mm hinten was schon nicht schlecht ist. Die woche waren wir mit einer Gruppe unterwegs, da gab es Leute die sind dinger runter gefahren mit Hardtails Hut ab.


----------



## Ransom racer (28. August 2009)

okay aber mit dem ransom bist du auch nicht schlecht bedient um schnelle touren zu fahren. ich fahre einmal wöchentlich mit dem bikshop aus(ca 2,5stunden anschlag) auch das ist mit dem ransom möglich.

dan trailtouren.
auch downhillstrecken wie hörnli(Arosa)mit sprüngen etc...doch da finde ich dan das corbonransom fast wider zu schade. aber ab und zu ist auch ok!


----------



## sharky (28. August 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Doch ich denke das neue Genius ist das Allroundbike 150mm Federweg vorne & hinten, wiegt 11 kg. Ich habe das alte Genius noch mit 130mm vorne & 125mm hinten was schon nicht schlecht ist.


 ja. ich hab ein 130mm trance x dessen fahrwerk auch genial ist. vom vortrieb her erste sahne. aber das bike hat das selbe problem wie eben auch ein genius und andere der klasse: sie wiegen keine 12kg und das macht sich eben in der steifigkeit bemerkbar, vor allem an laufrädern und an der gabel. die bikes sind bergab nem ransom einfach nicht gewachsen, auch die sitzposition ist eben anders. bergauf isses dann grad andersrum. eine waffe mit 20mm steckachse, breiten felgen, 2.4er reifen und 160mm mit 12kg gibt es eben nicht. zumindest nicht vernünftig. es wird immer ein kompromiss bleiben. drum nehm ich bei > 50km / 1000hm auch mein tourenfully statt dem ransom



> Die woche waren wir mit einer Gruppe unterwegs, da gab es Leute die sind dinger runter gefahren mit Hardtails Hut ab.


nein, was? mit hardtails den berg runter? das kann nicht sein. ohne fully und 203mm scheibe geht das nicht. keinesfalls. unmöglich. stand auch so in der bike   

ich sag nur: fahrtechnik statt federweg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom racer (28. August 2009)

Zitat von Sharky:
drum nehm ich bei > 50km / 1000hm auch mein tourenfully statt dem ransom





mit dem ransom giebt's dafür extra power für den fahrer


----------



## sharky (28. August 2009)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> mit dem ransom giebt's dafür extra power für den fahrer



ich dope nicht


----------



## Ransom racer (28. August 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> ich dope nicht



ich auch nicht!!!!


----------



## carboni1 (28. August 2009)

Doch ich will Dopen und zwar mache ich nach dem Mountain King 2.4 den Nobby Nic 2.4 drauf leichter und kommt breiter raus als der Conti. Wollte auch schon den Rocket Ron 2.25 holen aber da meinten meine Kumpels Bitte nicht aufs Ransom.


----------



## Ransom racer (28. August 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Doch ich will Dopen und zwar mache ich nach dem Mountain King 2.4 den Nobby Nic 2.4 drauf leichter und kommt breiter raus als der Conti. Wollte auch schon den Rocket Ron 2.25 holen aber da meinten meine Kumpels Bitte nicht aufs Ransom.



bin mit dem nobby 2.4 auch voll zufrieden

da hat dein kumpel recht!!


----------



## carboni1 (28. August 2009)

Wenns Du mal einen schnellen Reifen suchst kann ich nur den Conti Race King Dir nahe legen und der hat auch noch Grip, den fahre ich auf dem Genius. Ab heute besitze ich jetzt auch ein Rennrad, morgen ist die erste Ausfahrt, mal schauen ob das Kondition bringt.


----------



## carboni1 (28. August 2009)

Wir könnten vielleicht mal die Gewichte von einigen Ransom hier bekannt geben?
Ich fang mal an und meins wiegt 14,4 kg mit Pedalen also so wie man auch fährt.


----------



## Mozart-only (28. August 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Doch ich will Dopen und zwar mache ich nach dem Mountain King 2.4 den Nobby Nic 2.4 drauf leichter und kommt breiter raus als der Conti. Wollte auch schon den Rocket Ron 2.25 holen aber da meinten meine Kumpels Bitte nicht aufs Ransom.



Also mit den MK nur den Supersonic echte 595g toller Kurvengrip und jede Menge Pannen beim normale MK ist der Gewichtsvorteil und Rollwiederstand verloren.

Bin vorher ca 2 Jahre den NN gefahren ist in den Kurven nicht ganz so rund
und bei 2,4 ein weing schwerer ich denke so um die 640g

So wie vorhin schon erwähnt ein Hardtail wird das Ransom nie... 
GOTT SEI DANK

@ carboni  Übrigens Variante 1 bei meinen Ransom 12,9 inkl pedale

Meine devise cool rauf und noch cooler runter

Hier mein letztes Video, ist hier zwar mit den Gambler doch bin die Strecke einen Tag zuvor mit dem Ransom nicht viel langsamer gefahren.
Reifen waren die Big Bettys drauf

Viel Spaß

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQ2BYwGUJpY"]YouTube - X Line Schattberg Part1[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksbGRpisaCI"]YouTube - X Line Schattberg Part2[/ame]


----------



## carboni1 (28. August 2009)

Geiles Video, ist so ne Kamera teuer?
Ransom gewicht 14,4 kg, wieso ist Deins sooo viel leichter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (28. August 2009)

mein ransom hat in seiner enduro-ausstattung gescheite 16,4 kilos.. is aber ne alu-sau (normal 15nochwas)...


----------



## Mozart-only (28. August 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Geiles Video, ist so ne Kamera teuer?
> Ransom gewicht 14,4 kg, wieso ist Deins sooo viel leichter?



Hatte das schon mal gepostet, hier die Gewichtsliste nochmal


----------



## carboni1 (28. August 2009)

SCOTT RANSOM WIE LTD MODELL 2006



*All-Mountain&Trail Riding*​ 
Rahmen:
Scott Ransom Hauptrahmen Karbon CR 1 / Hinterbau Alu 6061 d.b.
Dämpfer:
Scott Equalizer in drei Stufen vom Lenker aus schaltbar 165mm / 100mm / blockiert, zuschaltbarer Power Stabilisator, einstellbare Zugstufe, war beim Service!
Federgabel:
Fox 36 einstellbare Zugstufe 20mm Steckachse, war beim Service!
Schaltwerk:
SRAM X-0 Karbon 27 Gang Neu
Umwerfer:
Shimano XT E-Typ
Schalthebel:
SRAM X-0 Trigger mit Karbonteilen
Bremsen:
Avid Juicy Karbon Disc vorn 203mm, hinten 185mm
Kurbelgarnitur:
Sram Stylo 44/32/22 Neu
Innenlager:
Sram Neu
Lenker:
FSA/Carbon 630mm breit
Vorbau:
FSA Pro Carbon
Pedal:
Crank Brothers Avid 2 Carbon
Sattelstütze:
Kind Shock i900 Neu
Naben:
Mavic/Crossmax SX für 20mm
Kassette:
Sram/Rot Eloxiert 9-fach 11-34 Neu
Kette:
Sram/mit Goldenem Kettenschloß Neu
Felgen:
Mavic/Crossmax SX UST oder Schlauch
Reifen:
Continental Mountain King 26 x 2.4 UST Neu

Frag mich Bitte nicht was das alles im einzelnen wiegt.


----------



## carboni1 (28. August 2009)

Rad Nr.2

Rahmen: Genius MC Carbon CR1 technology

Dämpfer: Scott TC 3 modus

Gabel: Fox Forx Talas RL lockout

Bremse Vorne: Shimano XT Disc 160mm rotor

Bremse Hinten: Shimano XT Disc 160mm rotor

Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 27 Speed

Pedale: Crank Brothers Neu
Felgen: Mavic Crossmax XL Disc UST oder Schlauch

Speichen: Mavic

Sattel: Original Scott
Reifen: Continental Speed Kind UST Neu
Kurbel: Shimano XT Neu
Kassette: Shimano XT 11 - 34 Neu
Kette: Shimano XTR Neu
Rahmenhöhe: L

Reifengröße: 26" x 2.2


Gewicht: ca. 11,9kg

Modelljahr: 2006


----------



## carboni1 (28. August 2009)

Ab heute Rad Nr.3

Rahmen:
*Scott Superlight Rahmen AFD Pro*

Gabel:
*Scott USA Carbon Superlight* 

Schaltwerk:
Shimano Ultegra  27 Gang
Umwerfer:
Shimano Ultegra
Schalthebel:
Shimano Ultegra  Dual Control Flight Deck 

Bremsen:
Shimano Ultegra 

Kurbelgarnitur:
Shimano Ultegra  3-fach  30-42-52 Z.
Lenker:
Scott Drop LF Anatomic 235g

Vorbau:
Scott AFD Pro Double Bolt A-Head

Pedale:
*Shimano Ultegra PD6620 oder Crank Brothers*

Sattelstütze:
*Ritchey Carbon WCS*

Sattel:
Selle Italia 135g

Laufradsatz:
*Mavic Ksyrium SL* (NP ca 800,-Euro)

Cassette:
Shimano Ultegra -9   12-25 Z.
Gabel:
Scott USA Carbon Superlight

Gesamtgewicht:
ca.* 7,5kg*

Reifen:
front: Michelin Pro² Race      rear: Schwalbe Evolution

Größe:
XL (RH: 58cm)


----------



## Tommy B. (28. August 2009)

Tommy B. schrieb:


> Wie ätzend.
> Bei meinem 11 Monate alten Ransom 30 sind anscheinend die Lager zwischen Wippe und Hauptrahmen ausgeschlagen ... Spiel im Hinterbau, ganz klar an der besagten Stelle. Nach dem Herausdrehen des Bolzens konnte ich sogar das deformierte Lager sehen. Geht das auf Garantie oder will mir Scott nun den Lagersatz für 150,-EUR verkaufen? Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte?
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Sorry das ich mich hier selbst zitiere, aber das Thema passt sonst nicht in den aktuellen Kontext ...

Ich werde die neuen Lager nun bekommen. Leider scheitere ich gerade daran, die alten Lager aus der Wippe zu lösen, weil sie sehr stramm drin sitzen. Es befinden sich auch nur noch die äußeren Lagerschalen in der Wippe, der Rest war mehr oder weniger zerbröselt und ist herausgefallen.

Hat jemenad einen Tip für mich, wie ich die Reste der Lager möglichst schadlos herausbekomme?

Danke & Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (28. August 2009)

Werkstatt wo Du es gekauft hast, auch wenns ein paar Euro kostet ist immer noch besser als selbst was kaputt zu machen. Vielleicht braucht man auch Spezalwerkzeug. Ich will an meinem Fully die Lager auch mal ersetzen aber bem Lagersatz im Netz ist direkt ein bestimmter Schlüssel dabei sonst geht gar nichts.


----------



## frankfurther01 (28. August 2009)

Hallo Sharky,
Die Hope pro II / supercomp / DT 5.1 ist eigentlich die beste Kombi, Preis /Leistung stimmt da einfach. Aber schade ist nur das es die 5.1 nur schwarz gibt und die Schwarz Weiß Kombi vom 09er Ransom 10 schreit einfach nach weißen oder goldenen Felgen. Was wiegt der Original LRS eigentlich ? So noch mal zur Kurbel Sinn Frage, was macht eigentlich den Unterschied zwischen einer XC und einer Enduro Kurbel aus ? Aufsetzer ? gibst bei mir nicht. Berg Runter, Null Belastung für die Kurbel. Berg hoch werden die Dinger getreten, also genau genommen müßten also die XC Kurbel mehr aushalten oder ? Die Rotor zb. ist vom Hersteller für alles außer DH freigegeben und ist glaub ich einer der leichteren Kurbeln. Shimano war da mit XT und XTR einfach schlauer und schreibt gar nichts dazu und schon verbaut jeder die Dinger.


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. August 2009)

ich denke mal dass der unterschied in erster linie auf die steifigkeit der kurbelachse und festigkeit der lager zurückführt. eventuell auch die stabilität der kurbel. enduros kriegen ja oft genug schläge von oben, wenn der fahrer auf den pedalen steht und nen hang runterrauscht. da verteilen sich (in meinem fall) 90kg auf die 2 pedale. die ganze kurbelgarnitur kriegt dann jede menge schläge ab.


----------



## sharky (29. August 2009)

@frankfurther
der original LRS wiegt ca. 2050g so dass man nicht all zu viel gewicht gut macht bei dem ding. aber 300g sind 300g. wegen der farbe weiss ich nicht, DT bietet ja die 4.2 in weiss an, vielleicht bekommst ja auch ne 5.1 bald in anderen farben. aber an der felge würd ich sowas nicht wollen, sieht ruckzuck völlig verschrammt und verdellt aus


----------



## carboni1 (29. August 2009)

Bei mir waren Mavic Crossmax XL LRS drauf schwarz mit fetter weisser schrift sah toll aus, jetzt habe ich Mavic Crossmax SX in grau drauf sind bischen breiter sieht noch besser aus weil es fast die gleiche farbe wie die Talas hat. Beide felgen laufen bis heute ohne probleme. Beim 09er Ransom würde ich die weissen DT LRS drauf machen. Nur zur Info bei meinem Genius habe ich die orig.lrs durch leichtere ersetzt soweit die theorie, praktisch am ende auf der waage keine erleichterung.


----------



## Jussi (29. August 2009)

@Tommy

Du bekommst wahrscheinlich die äusseren Lagerschalen in der Wippe nur mit einem Innenabzieher heraus, also spezialwerkzeug, fahr wirklich besser in ein Werkstatt die sollten einen haben!


@Caboni

Lager solltest du auch so bekommen ohne Schlüssel, du benötigst auch kein Spezialwerkzeug für den Einbau. Ich habe auch die Lager da, wenn du welche brauchst!

Gruß jussi


----------



## Mozart-only (29. August 2009)

frankfurther01 schrieb:


> Hallo Sharky,
> Die Hope pro II / supercomp / DT 5.1 ist eigentlich die beste Kombi, Preis /Leistung stimmt da einfach. Aber schade ist nur das es die 5.1 nur schwarz gibt und die Schwarz Weiß Kombi vom 09er Ransom 10 schreit einfach nach weißen oder goldenen Felgen. Was wiegt der Original LRS eigentlich ? So noch mal zur Kurbel Sinn Frage, was macht eigentlich den Unterschied zwischen einer XC und einer Enduro Kurbel aus ? Aufsetzer ? gibst bei mir nicht. Berg Runter, Null Belastung für die Kurbel. Berg hoch werden die Dinger getreten, also genau genommen müßten also die XC Kurbel mehr aushalten oder ? Die Rotor zb. ist vom Hersteller für alles außer DH freigegeben und ist glaub ich einer der leichteren Kurbeln. Shimano war da mit XT und XTR einfach schlauer und schreibt gar nichts dazu und schon verbaut jeder die Dinger.



Beim Action Sport bekommst du diese fertige Laufräder zu einen absoluten fairen Preis 349,-

Fun Works 3Way Pro NoTubes ZTR Flow Laufradsatz 1750g

Die Felge fahre ich ohne Schlauch (Milch) mit BB im umd im gegensatz zu den DT Swiss Felgen verbeulen dich auch nicht so leicht

Voll lässig finde ich auch die Farbkombinationen:

1. black Edition (mit schwarzen Naben und Nippeln, schwarze Felgen)
2. gold-black Edition (mit goldenen Naben und Nippeln, schwarze Felgen)
3. red-black Edition (mit roten Naben und Nippeln schwarzen Felgen)
4. red-white Edition (mit roten Naben und Nippeln weisse Felgen)
5. White Edition (mit weissen Naben und weissen Felgen)


----------



## carboni1 (29. August 2009)

Das mit den Laufrädern ist ein guter Tip, könnte fast auf die Idee kommen da was zu ändern. Habe zur Zeit Mavic Crossmax SX ust drauf, was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## sharky (29. August 2009)

bei actionsports wÃ¼rd ich nicht mehr unbedingt kaufen wollen, die aufbauqualitÃ¤t hat massiv gelitten und die fundworksnaben kÃ¶nnen mit ner hope in puncto haltbarkeit nicht mit. das einzig gut an dem LRS ist IMHO die felge. und der preis. aber 349â¬ fÃ¼r nen LRS in der liga, sorry, da kann keine aufbauqualitÃ¤t dahinter stecken


----------



## carboni1 (29. August 2009)

Was hälste von meinen Mavic Crossmax SX UST ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mozart-only (29. August 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> bei actionsports würd ich nicht mehr unbedingt kaufen wollen, die aufbauqualität hat massiv gelitten und die fundworksnaben können mit ner hope in puncto haltbarkeit nicht mit. das einzig gut an dem LRS ist IMHO die felge. und der preis. aber 349 für nen LRS in der liga, sorry, da kann keine aufbauqualität dahinter stecken



Das kann ich bestätigen, war misserabel eingespeicht.

Doch für 20,- hatte meine Werkstatt das gleich behoben.

Wenn man ca.  200,- nur für die Felgen rechnet (ohne Naben, Speichen...) ist es aber immer noch eine sehr gute Rechnung

Wollte nähmlich genau die Felgen mit den Hope Naben, und das wäre auf ca. 500,- gekommen


----------



## frankfurther01 (29. August 2009)

Also an die Crossmax SX habe ich auch schon gedacht. Die 09er Version sieht gut aus. Stört mich nur das soviele über Mavic immer meckern von wegen Steifigkeit und so.
Zur Antwort von Ransom Andy: Endlich mal ne kompetente Antwort und nicht Floskeln. Aber ich glaube mit meinen 63Kg brauch ich mir selbst mit Leichtbau Kurbeln keine Sorgen zu machen. 
Schwanke übrigens immer noch zwischen Rotor Agilis, Race Face Deus XC 2010 Limited in Schwarz/Gold(nur wegen der Optik) oder der neuen Sram XX Kurbel.Die Atlas FR ist ja auch ein optischer Leckerbissen aber das Gewicht liegt mir dabei auf der Seele. Ach was ist mit den Crossmax ST ? Bietet gerade einer in der Cannondale Moto Version an, Weiße Felgen mit Roter Beschriftung.
Stimmt Action Sports hat eigentlich immer irgend ein gutes Angebot nur meckern da auch viele wegen der Qualität der Einspeichung. 
Wie lange brauchen die eigentlich im Durschnitt so zum Liefern ? Habe nehmlich schon so ne Art Schwarze Liste von Online Versendern. Ganz oben steht übrigens immer HiBike mit durchschnittlich 2Wochen Wartezeit. Auf ne Gabel hab ich mal 4 Wochen gewartet.


----------



## carboni1 (29. August 2009)

Oder Mavic Crossmax XL bzw. ST. Mein liebster Händler ist immer noch H&S, schneller Versand und gute Preise fast immer der Billigste.


----------



## jensgsxr750 (30. August 2009)

also ich kann mich über meinen lrs von action sports nicht beklagen. fun works naben und rims. bin zufrieden. vielleicht sind meine ansprüche aber auch nicht zu hoch.


----------



## Jussi (31. August 2009)

Falls es noch jemand interessiert, hier meine Lösung zur Marzocchi 66 am Ransom!







und eingebaut






Leitungen werden nicht mehr eingklemmt und durch die Änderung des Lenkwinkels läuft das Rad spürbar besser auf schnellen Trails!!




Nochwas:
Brauche einen Zweifach umwerfer gibt es da nur den SLX oder gibt es noch andere??

Danke schonmal....


----------



## sharky (31. August 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> Nochwas:
> Brauche einen Zweifach umwerfer gibt es da nur den SLX oder gibt es noch andere??
> 
> Danke schonmal....



ultegra? 105?


----------



## frankfurther01 (31. August 2009)

Warum Zweifach Umwerfer ? Man kann doch den Schaltweg mit den kleinen Schräubchen einfach begrenzen oder ?
Frage deshalb so blöd weil ich demnächst auch nen Umwerfer anbauen will und wollte da einfach ein XTR anbauen.
Mal noch ne Frage zum Innenlager, wenn ich die Hammerschmidt ausbaue ist das normales BSA oder BB30 ?


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. August 2009)

frankfurther01 schrieb:


> Warum Zweifach Umwerfer ? Man kann doch den Schaltweg mit den kleinen Schräubchen einfach begrenzen oder ?
> Frage deshalb so blöd weil ich demnächst auch nen Umwerfer anbauen will und wollte da einfach ein XTR anbauen.
> Mal noch ne Frage zum Innenlager, wenn ich die Hammerschmidt ausbaue ist das normales BSA oder BB30 ?





> Design based on the legendary Howitzer BB


quelle:magicmechanics.com



> Das HammerSchmidt-Innenlager verfügt über eine neue speziell entwickelte Schnittstelle zwischen Innenlager und Kurbel.
> - die Konstruktion basiert auf dem lengendären Howitzer-Innenlager
> - kompatibel mit einer Innenlagerbaubreite von 68, 73 und 83 mm


quelle: bike-components.de
------
den schaltweg kannst du in der tat ohne weiteres reduzieren.anschlagschraube rein un bissel justieren, fertig.


----------



## frankfurther01 (31. August 2009)

Oh, da muß ich gleich die nächste Frage zum Innenlager hinterherschieben.
Ich wollte die neue Sramm XX Kurbel einbauen. jetzt schreibst du Howitzer-Innenlager, ist dieses GXP Innenlager damit kompatible ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankfurther01 (31. August 2009)

Korrigiere meine Frage mal ist das Gewinde BSA ? Howitzer ist ja nur die Form der Achse sagt ja nichts über das Gewinde aus.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (1. September 2009)

@Jussi

Hi, haste zu dem Spacer ne Zeichnung??

Lenkwinkeländerung kannst Du auch machen über Verändern der Aufhängung des Dämpfers, dazu benötigt man auch 2 Frästeile, ist aber weniger aufwendig zum Umbauen, zudem wird das Rad nicht höher.
Umbau wurde durch Käptn_Fr bereits realisiert

Den Umbau auf 2fach kannste Dir sparen, wie Ransom Andy bemerkte muss man einfach eine längere Anschlagschraube verbauen, habe ich seit 2 Jahren, fkt prächtig 22/36.
Ebenso Kurbel benötigt man nur 4 Distanzringe für Kettenblattschrauben, dann kann man aus 3-fach 2 fach machen


Gruss


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. September 2009)

@frankfurther: bezüglich der kompatibilität bzw. der gewinde bin ich jetzt leicht überfragt. was innenlager betrifft, kenne ich mich leider noch nicht so sehr aus.


----------



## Jussi (1. September 2009)

@Mr Ransom
Ich habe eine Skitze des Spacers kann dir da helfen!

Hast du nicht auch eine 66er am Ransom? Ich habe den Spacer, wenn man ihn so nennen will, ja eigentlich nicht verbaut um den Lenkwinkel zu ändern sondern um Platz am Unterrohr für die Gabel zu schaffen. Der Nebeneffekt ist halt das sich somit auch der Lenkwinkel verändert und das positiv!
Die Teile vom Kaptn würde ich gerne mal sehen, hat er Bilder?

Zum Umwerfer, 
also das ich den 3-Fach mit ändern der Schraube begrenzen kann ist mit schon klar!!!!!
Ich habe ja auch schon umgebaut auf 2-Fach inkl. Bash aber nun eben diesen riesen Umwerfer und wenn von euch schonmal jemand eine SLX, welcher im übrigen 2-Fach ist, gesehen hat wird wissen warum ich einen kleinen will!!!
Und das war meine Frage, ich will einen kleinen 2-Fach Umwerfer und nix Rennrad oder so.......
22/36 möchte ich auch fahren welches Blatt (Firma) hast du denn?


Gruß jussi


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. September 2009)

NC17 / Blackspire for the win!

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Super-Pro-CC-Kettenblaetter-4-Loch::2846.html


----------



## wasp200 (1. September 2009)

hy...

ich hoff mal ich bin hier richtig = habe nämlich folgende frage:

möchte mir von nem bekannten gebraucht ein Ransom (20zig) müsste es sein aus 2008 oder 2007 kaufen!!

bin das teil vor einiger zeit bei ihrm probe gefahren und da hatte es noch die "original"-teile drauf! also die marzocchi 55 und die "originalen"laufräder mit den sunrims sos-felgen!

aktuell hat er mavic DEEMAX2009 und eine marzocchi(welche weiß ich net genau jedenfalls mit 18cm federweg!?!) oben

meine frage ist jetzt: sind die "neuen" laufräder und die längere gabel nicht etwas überdimensioniert für das ransom!? ich hätte da von der konfiguration eher an die dt swiss exc 1750 gedacht bzw. an ne fox 36 mit talas!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erpete (1. September 2009)

apropos: was wiegen denn die originalen sunrims sos laufräder so?


----------



## Mr_Ransom (1. September 2009)

wasp200 schrieb:


> hy...
> 
> ich hoff mal ich bin hier richtig = habe nämlich folgende frage:
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich hätte Ransom 20 2008 komplett neue Teile bis auf Rahmen gebraucht (Dämpfer neu Juli09) Grösse M günstig abzugeben bei Interesse PM, bei mir könntest Du auch probefahren, habe Ransom ltd mit 66 aufgebaut.
ZUdem könnte ich Dir Grösse S neu auch verkaufen

Gruss


----------



## sharky (1. September 2009)

wasp200 schrieb:


> meine frage ist jetzt: sind die "neuen" laufräder und die längere gabel nicht etwas überdimensioniert für das ransom!? ich hätte da von der konfiguration eher an die dt swiss exc 1750 gedacht bzw. an ne fox 36 mit talas!?



kommt drauf an, was man mit machen will. manche fahren hier ne boxxer im ransom. ich ne lyrik. andere ne durolux. von 160mm bis über 200mm geht alles, nur sollte es eben auch zum einsatzbereich passen. und den musst du eben definieren.

ich hatte ne 180mm gabel drin, die bergab schon laune machte aufgrund des langen hubs. bergauf wäre man ohne die absenkung aber hinten über gefallen. mit der jetztigen 160mm gabel und etwas niedriger angesetztem vorbau geht es bergauf auch ohne absenkung, bergab ist es leicht anders. 

so muss eben jeder seine prios setzen. bei mir war bergauf mit 35% gewichtung eben recht hoch angesetzt, daher bin ich den weg gegangen. andere denken anders. ist ne einzelentscheidung


----------



## wasp200 (1. September 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> kommt drauf an, was man mit machen will. manche fahren hier ne boxxer im ransom. ich ne lyrik. andere ne durolux. von 160mm bis über 200mm geht alles, nur sollte es eben auch zum einsatzbereich passen. und den musst du eben definieren.
> 
> ich hatte ne 180mm gabel drin, die bergab schon laune machte aufgrund des langen hubs. bergauf wäre man ohne die absenkung aber hinten über gefallen. mit der jetztigen 160mm gabel und etwas niedriger angesetztem vorbau geht es bergauf auch ohne absenkung, bergab ist es leicht anders.
> 
> so muss eben jeder seine prios setzen. bei mir war bergauf mit 35% gewichtung eben recht hoch angesetzt, daher bin ich den weg gegangen. andere denken anders. ist ne einzelentscheidung


 
stimmt ist ein guter ansatzpunkt...
naja ich möchte "touren" damit fahren  wobei in dem fall auch eine ziemliche gewichtung auf der abwärtsperformance liegt...
das positive ist der rest meiner gruppe fährt scott high octane mit 20kilo und keiner absenkung etc. und ich bin da immer mit dem scale mit...
die deemax gefallen mir optisch ganz gut für das bike und sind glaub ich auch nicht wirklich schwerer als die original-laufräder...und bei der gabel hängt das auch mal vom preis ab wieviel das kosten würde...

bei den bremsen hätte ich an hayes stroker ace gedacht in 180mm!? gute/schlechte idee!?


----------



## sharky (1. September 2009)

wasp200 schrieb:


> bei den bremsen hätte ich an hayes stroker ace gedacht in 180mm!? gute/schlechte idee!?



tendenziell eher ne schlechte idee. viel berichte liegen über die strokers allgemein hier nicht vor. hayes hat in den vergangenen jahren aber schwer nachgelassen. wenn du es dicke willst und bergab jegliche zweifel ausräumen, dann nimm ne code oder saint. da bedarf es dann keiner diskussion mehr. ne etage drunter aber im endurobereich immer noch mehr als ausreichend ist die elixir. wieder ne etage drunter sind wir dann eher bei den tourenbremsen juicy, louise, xt angekommen. da würd ich auch eher die stroker zuordnen. für mich ist momentan die elixir das maß der dinge, solange man nicht nur bergab fährt. da bedarf es dann schwerer waffen. für alles andere die elixir. wiegt weniger als die meisten cc bremsen und packt deutlich besser zu. 

ach, eins noch: ne 203er scheibe ist am ransom vorne IMHO pflicht


----------



## wasp200 (1. September 2009)

ok ok....ich hatte ja keine ahnung ob das der rahmen wegsteckt....;-)) 200er scheiben....

die saint wäre meine 2te wahl! formula the one würde mir optisch auch gefallen aber der preis ist da bissl höher wenn ich das richtig im kopf hab!!


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. September 2009)

mein näxter wurfanker wird definitiv CODE!! hach, was freu ich mich. näxte saison aber dann.


----------



## wasp200 (1. September 2009)

code in weiß!?!? wäre auch ne option aber saint etc. gefällt mir besser....


----------



## carboni1 (1. September 2009)

Hallo Leute hier mal ne frage! Ich habe gerade meine Mavic crossmax SX 1950gr. runter gemacht und die crossmax XL 1650gr.drauf für ne lange Tour am WE. Wieso ist mein Rad jetzt 200 gr. schwerer ??????????


----------



## Ransom Andy (1. September 2009)

> code in weiß!?!? wäre auch ne option aber saint etc. gefällt mir besser....



leider konnt ich´s noch nicht selbst testen, aber ein kollega von mir meinte, dass bei den shimano anker der druckpunkt recht schwammig wäre.. saint gefällt mir auch ganz gut. wennse schön knackig wäre, definitiv eine option. das dumme ist bei solchen teilen, dass man die vorher schlecht testen kann... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (1. September 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute hier mal ne frage! Ich habe gerade meine Mavic crossmax SX 1950gr. runter gemacht und die crossmax XL 1650gr.drauf für ne lange Tour am WE. Wieso ist mein Rad jetzt 200 gr. schwerer ??????????



 wie geil....

is das ein theoretischer wert oder ein selbst gemessener? reifen? schläuche? sonstiges? andere kassette?


----------



## frankfurther01 (1. September 2009)

Hallo, zum Umwerfer die einfachste und logisch teuerste Lösung ist der zweifach Umwerfer für die neue Sram xx Gruppe. Kann man den Trigger von der Hammerschmidt für Zweifachumwerfer nehmen? Wäre toll hab ich schon. Mal noch zu den Laufrädern Deemax Hä ? Willst du das Bike schwerer machen, wegen Berg ab Erdanziehungskraft usw. oder willst du einfach stabil sorglos Räder? Die Dt Swiss E2200 hab ich, zwar noch kein Downhill damit gefahren aber Bordsteinkanten und Treppen und das Frontal und immer feste druff. Da ist noch nichtmal nen Kratzer dran und nachzentrieren mußte ich auch noch nicht Aber wie gesagt mir zu schwer. Ich such ja immer noch einen der Erfahrung mit den Progress x-score LRS hat, Hammergeile Optik und 17??gramm über Spanien für 350,90 hier mal der Link:
http://www.kingbarcelona.com/en/wheels-progress-score-p-2336.html?manufacturers_id=49


----------



## wasp200 (1. September 2009)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> leider konnt ich´s noch nicht selbst testen, aber ein kollega von mir meinte, dass bei den shimano anker der druckpunkt recht schwammig wäre.. saint gefällt mir auch ganz gut. wennse schön knackig wäre, definitiv eine option. das dumme ist bei solchen teilen, dass man die vorher schlecht testen kann... :-(


 
da geb ich dir vollkommen recht! es soll ja auch genau so bremsen geben die eingefahren werden wollen....

naja bis jetzt hab ich über die saint ja nur gutes gehört an und für sich...und an shimano gewöhnt man sich = hab meine 5te oder 6te shimano-garnitur...


----------



## carboni1 (1. September 2009)

Reifen und Kassette sind gleich geblieben.


----------



## Ransom racer (1. September 2009)

wasp200 schrieb:


> da geb ich dir vollkommen recht! es soll ja auch genau so bremsen geben die eingefahren werden wollen....
> 
> naja bis jetzt hab ich über die saint ja nur gutes gehört an und für sich...und an shimano gewöhnt man sich = hab meine 5te oder 6te shimano-garnitur...



ich fahre nach ner avid jucy5, einer jucy7 an meinem ransom,             jetzt ne shimano xt 2008. 

fahre vorwiegend touren(mit möglichst hohem trailanteil), technische abfahrten, auch schon auf downhillstrecke.

ich finde persönlich finde den druckpunkt besser bei der shimano als bei den jucy's.(finde der wandert weniger)

ich finde die xt super!


----------



## frankfurther01 (1. September 2009)

Vielleicht ist die Waage heut nicht gut drauf. wenn alles andere gleichgeblieben ist kanns ja nur die Waage sein. haste den LRS mal vorher ausgewogen?


----------



## frankfurther01 (1. September 2009)

Also XT und Juicy sind definitiv nicht als Downhillbremse geeignet. Elixier code oder Saint. Für CC oder Touren XT. Also außer die Saint schneiden alle Shimano Bremsen gegen Avid immer schlecht ab.


----------



## Ransom racer (1. September 2009)

frankfurther01 schrieb:


> Also XT und Juicy sind definitiv nicht als Downhillbremse geeignet. Elixier code oder Saint. Für CC oder Touren XT. Also außer die Saint schneiden alle Shimano Bremsen gegen Avid immer schlecht ab.




ok, dan muss man aber auch sagen das ransom ist kein downhillbike (darf man den damit nicht runertfahren??)!!!!!!!!



auf tests gebe ich nicht mehr viel, wen ich ein paar huntert höhenmeter runterfräse merke ich's selber am besten obs passt. 

ich finde die xt top für mich.

es giebt sicher standfesteres.

wen jemand nur downhill fährt mit dem ransom ist ihm selber über lassen, aber mir ist's zuschade um "nur" runter zu heizen.


----------



## carboni1 (1. September 2009)

Mit dem Ransom kann man eigentlich alles fahren, mir ist es auch fÃ¼r manche Sachen zu schade.6000â¬ ist fÃ¼r mich viel Geld und da pass ich lieber hier und da mal auf aber keine panik das kommt sehr selten vor! Meine Avid Carbon bremmst wie ne 1 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom racer (1. September 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Mit dem Ransom kann man eigentlich alles fahren, mir ist es auch fÃ¼r manche Sachen zu schade.6000â¬ ist fÃ¼r mich viel Geld und da pass ich lieber hier und da mal auf aber keine panik das kommt sehr selten vor! Meine Avid Carbon bremmst wie ne 1 !





ja eben fÃ¼r alles, aber nicht nur runter...... das bike ist schon zum brauchen da aber immer nur runter, dazu ist's mir zu schade und dafÃ¼r fahre ich zugerne touren und trails hoch und runter!!!!!

jeder muss es selber wissen wie er sein bike aufbaut und was er damit fahren will.



die carbon ist gleich wie die jucy7  einfach mit carbonhebel, oder?


----------



## carboni1 (1. September 2009)

Ja genau, sieht einfach klasse aus. Ich würde ja mal ein Bild hier zeigen aber leider weiß ich nicht wie das geht.


----------



## sharky (1. September 2009)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> ich finde die xt top für mich.
> 
> es giebt sicher standfesteres.



die XT ist in puncto standfestigkeit her sicher keine verkehrte bremse. die louise kann da nicht mit. auch wenn sie bissiger ist, wobei sich das bei der XT mit anderen belägen sicher hindengeln lässt, auch wenn es zu lasten der standfestigkeit gehen könnte. in summe der eigenschaften find ich die elixir aber immer noch die beste wahl, zumal sie gleich teuer ist und weniger wiegt


----------



## wasp200 (2. September 2009)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> ich fahre nach ner avid jucy5, einer jucy7 an meinem ransom,             jetzt ne shimano xt 2008.
> 
> fahre vorwiegend touren(mit möglichst hohem trailanteil), technische abfahrten, auch schon auf downhillstrecke.
> 
> ...



meine rede = fahre auf meinem hardtail auch die xt-discs und bin sehr zufrieden und ja auch wenns ein hardtail ist gehts auch flott bergab und klar bei 160er scheiben darf man nicht mit einem wurfanker rechnen...

Sicher gehts mit dem ransom auch mal flott und heftig bergab aber ne saint ist viell. schon bisschen viel mal punkto gewicht, wobei mich die power schon mal interessieren würde....

von der optik her muss ich gestehen das mir die sättel von der stroker ace noch fast am besten gefallen aber ob ich mich da dann trauen sollte die zu nehmen bleibt zu überlegen...

wie steht ihr eigentlich zur orignial juicy 5 die verbaut ist!?? bzw. wisst ihr zufällig welche größen auf dem ransom verbaut sind!? danke!


----------



## Ransom racer (2. September 2009)

wasp200 schrieb:


> meine rede = fahre auf meinem hardtail auch die xt-discs und bin sehr zufrieden und ja auch wenns ein hardtail ist gehts auch flott bergab und klar bei 160er scheiben darf man nicht mit einem wurfanker rechnen...
> 
> Sicher gehts mit dem ransom auch mal flott und heftig bergab aber ne saint ist viell. schon bisschen viel mal punkto gewicht, wobei mich die power schon mal interessieren würde....
> 
> ...





also beim 2007er ransom 20 waren jucy5 mit 203/185 standart.


ich habe jetzt shimano xt mit 200/180


----------



## frankfurther01 (2. September 2009)

Also ich kopier mal eine Antwort von oben rein "jeder muss es selber wissen wie er sein bike aufbaut und was er damit fahren will."
Das ist die beste Antwort hier die ich seit langem gehört habe. Richtig es gibt nur empfehlungen was man damit macht muß jeder selber wissen. Mich regen schon lange die Antworten von speziellen Naseweis Typen auf die wahrscheinlich noch grün hinter den Ohren sind auf. Beispiel stelle Foto von meinem Bike rein, prompt kommen Kommentare wie "man das ist ja nen Highriser und der lange Vorbau (90mm) geht ja gar nicht". Und wenn ich mir nen Chopper Lenker dranmache ist das meine Sache oder? Bananensattel könnte demnächst ja auch wieder in Mode kommen. Oder das Bonanza Rad mit Fuchsschwanz. Ha. Hat jemand sich den Link mit dem Progress LRS angesehen den ich weiter oben reingestellt habe ? Nur mal zum Aussehen und Preis gefragt, denn anscheinend kennt den ja keiner. Aber ich glaub den Kauf ich, passt denke ich gut zum 10er Ransom. Die weißen Dt 1750 sind mir zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (2. September 2009)

Schöne Laufräder, passen die den von der Optik auch ans Rad? Habe ich richtig gelsen die kommen aus Spanien, sind die Naben Industriegelagert, auch für Scheibenbremse, passen 9-fach Kassetten? Mal was anderes, habe mir heute einen Teil von meiner Lenkerverstellung für den Dämpfer zerstört, wo bekommt man ersatz her?


----------



## wasp200 (2. September 2009)

schon klar schon klar...mir ging es ja auch um empfehlungen bzw. um tipps...

ich hab beispielswiesé noch kein ransom mit ner boxxer gesehen und bins schon gar nicht gefahren und da sind mir halt 180mm etwas lang vorgekommen wenn man bedenkt das das schon gabeln aus der fr-abteilung sind! und punkt bremsen ist man vorm neukauf fast auf tipps und erfahrungsberichte von anderen angewiesen um dann das für sich geeignete abzuwiegen sonst wäre das ja noch teurer...


deshalb danke an alle für eure tipps...wies im endeffekt wird werd ich ja viell. mal posten wenn alles glatt gelaufen ist...


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. September 2009)

wasp200 schrieb:


> schon klar schon klar...mir ging es ja auch um empfehlungen bzw. um tipps...
> 
> ich hab beispielswiesé noch kein ransom mit ner boxxer gesehen und bins schon gar nicht gefahren und da sind mir halt 180mm etwas lang vorgekommen wenn man bedenkt das das schon gabeln aus der fr-abteilung sind!



na, dann guggsdu mal hier:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM0voE3Flhw"]YouTube - Scott Ransom 2008[/ame]


----------



## FreefallRLC (3. September 2009)

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob ne Boxxer an nem 165mm Enduro nicht n bisschen too much ist; fahren kann der Typ aber. Ist also kein Eisielen Poser-Trottel


----------



## carboni1 (3. September 2009)

Ich glaube das man sich beim Ransom keine Sorgen machen muß mit der Orig.Federgabel. Canyon hat ein Downhill Rad im Programm auch mit der Fox 36.
Beim den Downhill-Meisterschaft in Willingen wurde ich oft auf mein Ransom angesprochen und alle waren der Meinung das dieses Rad durchaus Downhill tauglich ist, mehr Federweg braucht man nicht. Das Werbevideo von Scott fürs Ransom ist schon realistisch.


----------



## FreefallRLC (3. September 2009)

Stimmt früher sind die ja auch mit 130mm DH gefahren. Heute ist man halt nur verwöhnt ^^
Was mir persönlich für´s extreme bergabfahren etwas lieber wäre (bei der 36) wäre wenn es etwas höher bauen würde. Kann man aber natürlich nicht nur mit einer grösseren Gabel sondern auch mit spacern, anderem Vorbau oder Lenker ändern.


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. September 2009)

ransom werbevideo???


----------



## wasp200 (3. September 2009)

respekt vor dem typen in dem video....da macht sich die boxxer auch bezahlt...

ich sag ja auch nicht das ne boxxer überdimensioniert ist...ich meinte auch nur für meine ansprüche...das sind strecken die ich auch mit meinem scale bewältigen kann aber ich denke, dass mit etwas mehr federweg und etwas bissigeren bremsen bergab mehr spaß macht..

ich denke auch das ich die marzocchi 66 ata beim kauf mal auf dem ransom lassen werde genau so wie die deemax wenn der preis passt!? wie findet ihr den preis von etwa 2300 für ein 2008er oder 2007er ransom! schon gebraucht worden aber nicht für parks und auch nicht geschunden...!?


----------



## carboni1 (3. September 2009)

2009er Ransom 10 wurde hier vor kurzem fÃ¼r 2,400â¬ verkauft. Der Preis fÃ¼r Ransom's ist niedriger als gedacht, letztens ging ein Ransom fÃ¼r 1700â¬ weg. FÃ¼r 2300â¬ wÃ¼rde ich Dir auch mein Ransom geben. Welches Ransom soll es den sein? 10, 20,usw.


----------



## wasp200 (3. September 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> 2009er Ransom 10 wurde hier vor kurzem für 2,400 verkauft. Der Preis für Ransom's ist niedriger als gedacht, letztens ging ein Ransom für 1700 weg. Für 2300 würde ich Dir auch mein Ransom geben. Welches Ransom soll es den sein? 10, 20,usw.


 

ransom 10? 2009! ******* ist kein schlechter preis soweit..

naja ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt nicht so genau umgesehen = das ransom das ich eben in aussicht habe ist das bike meines händlers das er selber benutzt und da er 13 bikes hat und eigentlich nicht der abwärts-freak ist denk ich das da nicht schon zigtausend km oben sind!?

naja was hättest du anzubieten!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (3. September 2009)

Vielleicht kann man über diese Auktionsnr.140341138607 bei ebay noch alles sehen, versuchs mal. Wenn nicht habe ich aktuelle Bilder. Finde nur komisch das da keine Fox Gabel drauf ist oder?


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. September 2009)

wasp200 schrieb:


> ich denke auch das ich die marzocchi 66 ata beim kauf mal auf dem ransom lassen werde genau so wie die deemax wenn der preis passt!? wie findet ihr den preis von etwa 2300 für ein 2008er oder 2007er ransom! schon gebraucht worden aber nicht für parks und auch nicht geschunden...!?




dann würd ich eher saisonende abwarten und für wenig(er) geld ein auslaufmodell schiessen....

-------------

Neee, vergiss diese Aussage... War grad falsch gedacht.


----------



## wasp200 (3. September 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man über diese Auktionsnr.140341138607 bei ebay noch alles sehen, versuchs mal. Wenn nicht habe ich aktuelle Bilder. Finde nur komisch das da keine Fox Gabel drauf ist oder?


 
sorry gr. m ist mir zu klein bei 1,85 und für touren...bei nem fr-bike wärs ne überlegung wert! aber einen feschen hobel hast = sowas gibt man doch nicht her!!!!

naja ich würde ja gern auf die "neuen" warten aber gar nicht so leicht in österreich ein vernünftiges L zu finden!?!? carbon wäre mir lieber aber ein 08er alu wäre auch ok...


----------



## carboni1 (3. September 2009)

Mein Freund fÃ¤hrt das gleiche Rad und ist 187cm groÃ, der andere 186cm und alle fahren grÃ¶Ãe "M". Ich habe viele neue Teile dran und Gabel mit DÃ¤mpfer waren erst beim service. Die Avid Carbon ist neu, zur Zeit sind Mavic Crossmax XL LaufrÃ¤der drauf mit 2.4 Mountain King und natÃ¼rlich die fast neue Kind Schok. Getunt ist das Rad jetzt mindesten genau so gut vielleicht auch besser als das LTD as Ã¼ber 6000â¬ kostet.


----------



## wasp200 (3. September 2009)

sag ja auch fesches teil nur hab ichs in gr. l probiert und war sehr zufrieden...und ich denke auch nicht, dass wir uns beim preis so einig werden würden...


----------



## Mozart-only (3. September 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das man sich beim Ransom keine Sorgen machen muß mit der Orig.Federgabel. Canyon hat ein Downhill Rad im Programm auch mit der Fox 36.
> Beim den Downhill-Meisterschaft in Willingen wurde ich oft auf mein Ransom angesprochen und alle waren der Meinung das dieses Rad durchaus Downhill tauglich ist, mehr Federweg braucht man nicht. Das Werbevideo von Scott fürs Ransom ist schon realistisch.



Leute, lasst die Kirche im Dorf wie so oft in diesen Tread
Das Ransom ist ein tolles Enduro Bike, je nach aufbau mehr Hardcore oder All Mountain..... aber niemals ein Freerider.

Fahrt mal im Park eine flotte Runde, da ist das Ransom ja viel zu schade und auch nicht dafür gedacht.

Dafür gibt es stabilere Bikes die auch mal ein versemmelte landung oder unsaubere Linie verzeiht, denke da auch an die noch diversen Lifte wo man sich den einen oder anderen Kratzer am Lack holt....


----------



## carboni1 (3. September 2009)

Genau das Ransom ist schon klasse so wie es ist! Wo ich hin komme falle ich direkt mit dem Rad auf, ist wie beim Hammer damit fällt man auch auf.


----------



## wasp200 (3. September 2009)

ich würd mich viell. in nen bike-park trauen aber ohne drops, sprünge etc. wäre mir beim carbon zu heikel bzw. denk das es für so manche sachen doch nicht ausgelegt ist...


----------



## carboni1 (3. September 2009)

Carbon ist deutlich besser als der Ruf beim Fahrrad! Es gibt immer mehr Räder aus Carbon, ist sehr gefragt zur Zeit, weshalb der Preis für Carbon auch am steigen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wasp200 (3. September 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Carbon ist deutlich besser als der Ruf beim Fahrrad! Es gibt immer mehr Räder aus Carbon, ist sehr gefragt zur Zeit, weshalb der Preis für Carbon auch am steigen ist.


 
geb ich dir recht..nur wenn ich unsauber von nem bike absteigen will ung mein geld somit meist in einen wald werfe...dann sollte es die meisten stürze halbwegs überstehen und bei carbon im bikepark + sturz hört sich der spaß meinern meinung nach auf..


----------



## carboni1 (3. September 2009)

Im Wald geht nicht gleich ein Carbon-Rahmen kaputt, wir reden hier nicht von Glas oder ähnliches aber Bikepark & stützen dafür ist Carbon zu schade. Da würd ich mir ein gebrauchtes High Octane oder so holen für stürtze im Bikepark.


----------



## UFO-DS (3. September 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Im Wald geht nicht gleich ein Carbon-Rahmen kaputt, wir reden hier nicht von Glas oder ähnliches aber Bikepark & stützen dafür ist Carbon zu schade. Da würd ich mir ein gebrauchtes High Octane oder so holen für stürtze im Bikepark.



das sehe ich ähnlich... mittlerweile steckt so viel zeit und geld in dem gaul, dass er langsam zum goldenen kalb mutiert.

jeder hörbare steinschlag am unterrohr löst angstzustände aus...


----------



## carboni1 (3. September 2009)

Ja haste Recht, allein die Steckachse soll kostet 50â¬


----------



## UFO-DS (3. September 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Ja haste Recht, allein die Steckachse soll kostet 50



wobei die wiederrum meiner meinung nach mal richtig sinn macht!
das sind gut investierte 50 euro....
wenn dann nicht noch eine neue hr-nabe fällig wäre


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. September 2009)

gibz eigentlich schon einen "zeigt her eure ransoms"-fred??

würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UFO-DS (3. September 2009)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> gibz eigentlich schon einen "zeigt her eure ransoms"-fred??
> 
> würd mich mal interessieren.



jo!  HIER

ist die SCOTT RANSOM IG - da kommst'e auch über meine sig hin! kannst auch gerne beitreten... dann haben wir die 60 voll!


----------



## frankfurther01 (4. September 2009)

Schau dich beim Kauf deines Ransoms mal bei Ebay um. Habe für mein 3 Monate altes Ransom 10 2009 nur 2300  bezahlt. Jubel. Mußt natürlich Ausdauer haben und immer wieder mal reinschauen.


----------



## wasp200 (4. September 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Im Wald geht nicht gleich ein Carbon-Rahmen kaputt, wir reden hier nicht von Glas oder ähnliches aber Bikepark & stützen dafür ist Carbon zu schade. Da würd ich mir ein gebrauchtes High Octane oder so holen für stürtze im Bikepark.



ich sag ja auch nicht das im wald gleich kaputt geht!! und ich habe auch nicht nur vom ransom gesprochen! ich möchte mein scale beispielsweise nicht auf einem "leichten" trail mit ein paar steinen oder ähnlichem mit dem rahmen auf einen stein knallen lassen...was dabei rauskommt sieht man ja zu genüge auf div. fotos...! das das ransom doch mehr aushalten wird ist klar aber ab einem gewissen level gehört dann einfach ein fr. oder dh- bike her..wie du schon sagst

@frankfurther01 = werde deinen rat beherzigen und mal auf ebay rumstöbern bzw. in div. forn oder so= wenn mir so nicht das super-schnäppchen über den weg läuft wirds aus beruflichen gründen sowieso erst so um den 11.november gekauft...!!

suchen und freuen gehört ja auch dazu...


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. September 2009)

@ufo: aso, jo... in der IG bin ich eh schon drin


----------



## UFO-DS (5. September 2009)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> @ufo: aso, jo... in der IG bin ich eh schon drin



jo sauber!
ich habe eigentlich jeden hier im thread über diese "einladefunktion" mal eingeladen.
gestern haben wir die 60 auch überschritten.

ach ja: ich habe mir formula the one an mein bike geschraubt, da sie besser in mein farbkonzept passen
& trenne mich nun schweren herzen von meinen formula k24 oru GREG MINAAR limited edition. nr.:366 von 500 weltweit!
hat jemand interesse, sonst schwimmen sie in die bucht?!


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. September 2009)

poaaah, wie herzlos!!!


----------



## sharky (6. September 2009)

wasp200 schrieb:


> sorry gr. m ist mir zu klein bei 1,85 und für touren...



bin 1,92 und fahre es in L. bei deiner größe fände ich ein M nicht so daneben... ich hatte erst auch den XL im sinn weil er ein schön langes oberrohr hat und man in verbindung mit nem dann kurzen vorbau schön weit hinten sitzt und nicht so leicht vorne über purzelt. so mein erster gedanke. bis ich dann auf nem XL gesessen bin. erstens brauchte ich fast ne leiter, um da rauf zu klettern, zweitens saß ich gestreckter als auf meinem HT. das M war ne ecke zu klein, das L passt mit nem 75mm vorbau in verbindung mitm 12° lenker ideal

lange rede, kurzer sinn:
du nimmst ne ganze menge geld in die hand. da würd ich mir viel zeit lassen um GENAU das zu kaufen, was du brauchst. und auch mal verschiedene größen probesitzen. versuch macht kluch, oder so  denn hast du dir ein mal nen rahmen in der falschen größe gekauft... ist halt aufwändiger und teurer zu tauschen als ein lenker oder sattel


----------



## wasp200 (8. September 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> bin 1,92 und fahre es in L. bei deiner größe fände ich ein M nicht so daneben... ich hatte erst auch den XL im sinn weil er ein schön langes oberrohr hat und man in verbindung mit nem dann kurzen vorbau schön weit hinten sitzt und nicht so leicht vorne über purzelt. so mein erster gedanke. bis ich dann auf nem XL gesessen bin. erstens brauchte ich fast ne leiter, um da rauf zu klettern, zweitens saß ich gestreckter als auf meinem HT. das M war ne ecke zu klein, das L passt mit nem 75mm vorbau in verbindung mitm 12° lenker ideal
> 
> lange rede, kurzer sinn:
> du nimmst ne ganze menge geld in die hand. da würd ich mir viel zeit lassen um GENAU das zu kaufen, was du brauchst. und auch mal verschiedene größen probesitzen. versuch macht kluch, oder so  denn hast du dir ein mal nen rahmen in der falschen größe gekauft... ist halt aufwändiger und teurer zu tauschen als ein lenker oder sattel


 
werd ich sowieso machen noch machen!! will das bike halt nicht zu kurz..es wären auch touren damit geplant...auch wenn die momentan geplante/angeführte ausstattung dafür recht schwer wäre..


----------



## sharky (8. September 2009)

ich hab nen sehr langen oberkörper für meine größe (resultierend aus nur 87cm schrittlänge) und das L mit dem 75er vorbau und 12° lenker ist für touren noch absolut in ordnung, ohne dass man bergab überschlagsgefühle bekommt. an steilen rampen ist logischer weise irgendwann sense, aber die eierlegende wollmilchsau gibt es eben nicht


----------



## wasp200 (8. September 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> ich hab nen sehr langen oberkörper für meine größe (resultierend aus nur 87cm schrittlänge) und das L mit dem 75er vorbau und 12° lenker ist für touren noch absolut in ordnung, ohne dass man bergab überschlagsgefühle bekommt. an steilen rampen ist logischer weise irgendwann sense, aber die eierlegende wollmilchsau gibt es eben nicht


 
hy ich dachte bisher immer das ich nen langen oberkörper hab 1,85 groß und eine plus-minus 85er schrittlänge!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (8. September 2009)

tja, rein rechnerisch ist meiner nochmal 5cm länger. also mein oberkörper.


----------



## wasp200 (8. September 2009)

ja viell. probiere ich noch mal einen m-rahmen aber large hat soweit mal gepasst!! du bist auch eher tourenlastig mit dem ransom unterwegs oder!?


----------



## sharky (8. September 2009)

ja, bergauf und vorwärtskommen hatte ca. 60% gewichtung, bergab nur 40%


----------



## wasp200 (8. September 2009)

viell. hab ichs auch überlesen ober bisher noch nicht gelesen, aber wie ist dein ransom aufgebaut und wieviel wiegt es in etwa!?


----------



## frankfurther01 (8. September 2009)

Hallo, habs das schon mal in der Interessen gemeinschaft gepostet aber irgendwie keine glücklich machende Antwort gefunden.

Hallo, beim Stöbern bin ich auf der Odi Seite gestoßen, das man sich die Lock on Clamps mit Gravur für 29$ bestellen kann. I Think, I must have. Also Gravur und Schrift, Farbe ausgewählt und auf Bestellen. Ganze Prozedur durch, da heißt es soory keine Lieferung nach Deutschland. Weinen.
Kennt irgend jemand von euch einen Weg oder Shop wo man an die gravierten Teile rankommt ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also den eigenen Namen drauf ist doch geil oder. Wie muß man denn die Jungs von Odi bestechen um an die Teile zu kommen ?


----------



## sharky (8. September 2009)

wasp200 schrieb:


> viell. hab ichs auch überlesen ober bisher noch nicht gelesen, aber wie ist dein ransom aufgebaut und wieviel wiegt es in etwa!?



ich hab alles weggerissen, was dran war. dann 1,5x neu aufgebaut. aktuell ist das bike bei 14,7kg, was für ein aluransom nicht schlecht ist. teile wie folgt:

- rs lyrik solo air
- superforce vorbau
- vector carbon lenker
- scott sattelstütze
- slr t1 sattel
- antrieb / schaltung kpl XT
- hope pro II / supercomp / alunippel / EX 5.1d eigenbaulaufräder
- 120g schläuche
- scott reifen
- elixir cr bremsanlage mit 203 / 185

denke, das war es im wesentlichen


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. September 2009)

frankfurther01 schrieb:


> Hallo, habs das schon mal in der Interessen gemeinschaft gepostet aber irgendwie keine glücklich machende Antwort gefunden.
> 
> Hallo, beim Stöbern bin ich auf der Odi Seite gestoßen, das man sich die Lock on Clamps mit Gravur für 29$ bestellen kann. I Think, I must have. Also Gravur und Schrift, Farbe ausgewählt und auf Bestellen. Ganze Prozedur durch, da heißt es soory keine Lieferung nach Deutschland. Weinen.
> Kennt irgend jemand von euch einen Weg oder Shop wo man an die gravierten Teile rankommt ?
> ...



DaBoom (oder wie der heisst) hat Dir doch geantwortet 

------

-aaah, jetzt hab ich´s auch gelesen :-D


----------



## FreefallRLC (9. September 2009)

Habe mal ne Frage. Mein Dämpfer hat es vor ein paar Wochen zerissen und ich habe einen neuen bekommen. Eingebaut, aufgepumpt wie immer, fühlt sich aber jetzt anders an, als der alte. (Der alte stammte aus einem Ransom erster Generation)
Einstellung der 3 Federwege geht. Da ist als o alles OK. Ich wieder 82 kg und hatte früher immer ca 25 bar drauf. Passte ganz gut.
Jetzt allerdings habe ich das Gefühl dass der Dämpfer viel härter anspricht und, vor allem, die Geometrie nicht stimmt. Früher war es so dass der Dämpfer MERKLICH absackte, wenn man mehr Federweg einstellte. Von blockiert auf Traction modeetwas und, wenn man auf Full mode stellte, sackte man merklich etwas durch und die  Geometrie änderte sich nach hinten; Downhill-tauglich. Beim neuen Dämpfer merkt man natürlich einen Unterschied zwischen blockiert und offen; aber kaum einen zwischen Traction und Full mode. Durchsacken tut man zwischen traction und full merklich gar nicht. Ich hab das Gefühl die Geometrie bleibt fast genauso wie im blockier-Mode. Was, im downhill, sich natürlich nicht gut anfühlt und Unsicherheitsgefühle bringt. Händler hatte den Dämpfer noch 2 Mal eingestellt. Allerdings ohne Verbesserung. Hat hier einer einen Tipp?
Noch ne kleine Frage zu den Kammern und der "Wirkung:" Die Positiv ist die Federhärte und die Negativ wirkt sich auf das Ansprechverhalten aus, oder? Also mehr Luft in der Negativ = besseres (weicheres) Ansprechen?
Bei meinem Problem hiesse dann dann ja ich müsste weniger Luft in der Positiv Kammer haben damit es weicher wird (mehr durchsackt)? Habe das aber mal probiert und es machte komischerweise keinen Unterschied (was das sacken angeht)
Langsam hab ich das Gefühl dass der Dämpfer nicht ganz i.O. ist....


----------



## sharky (9. September 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Noch ne kleine Frage zu den Kammern und der "Wirkung:" Die Positiv ist die Federhärte und die Negativ wirkt sich auf das Ansprechverhalten aus, oder? Also mehr Luft in der Negativ = besseres (weicheres) Ansprechen?....



funktion der kammern verstanden. mehrdruck in der negativkammer: im grunde ja, mehr druck = besseres ansprechen. aber da der kolben zwischen den beiden kammern beweglich ist und bei steigendem druck sich die - kammer ausdehnt, die + kammer dann kleiner wird findet ein gewisser druckausgleich statt. beliebig hoch kannst den druck in der - kammer nicht machen

was bei dir sein kann, ist, dass du einfach zu viel druck fährst. ich wieg fahrfertig ca. 15kg mehr als du und hab 28 bar drin, wenn du mit 82kg auf 25 bar kommst, ist klar, weshalb da nichts mehr einsinkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreefallRLC (9. September 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> funktion der kammern verstanden. mehrdruck in der negativkammer: im grunde ja, mehr druck = besseres ansprechen. aber da der kolben zwischen den beiden kammern beweglich ist und bei steigendem druck sich die - kammer ausdehnt, die + kammer dann kleiner wird findet ein gewisser druckausgleich statt. beliebig hoch kannst den druck in der - kammer nicht machen
> 
> was bei dir sein kann, ist, dass du einfach zu viel druck fährst. ich wieg fahrfertig ca. 15kg mehr als du und hab 28 bar drin, wenn du mit 82kg auf 25 bar kommst, ist klar, weshalb da nichts mehr einsinkt



Kann es sein dass die Dämpfer modelle 2005 /09 unterschiede haben? Scheint so als bräuchte der neue wesentlich weniger Luft.


----------



## _mike_ (9. September 2009)

Das mit dem Druck würde ich nicht so pauschalisieren....
Ich wiege komplett mit Rucksack so um die 83kg und fahre mit 26,5 bar, und nutze damit den Federweg nicht nur bei größeren Drops immer komplett aus. Spürbare Durchschläge gibts aber nicht , entweder liegt das am IRV oder dem Gummipuffer.

Wichtig ist das du zuerst die positiv und dann erst die negativkammer aufpumpst, gerade wenn der Dämpfer vorher sehr wenig Luft hatte.

Was bei mir nun 3 x zum Austausch des Dämpfers geführt hat war ein "Rubbeln" beim Einfedern des Dämpfers, was zu einem grottigen Ansprechen geführt hat. War am Ende so schlimm, das sich im Tracktion Mode fast gar nichts mehr gerührt hat. Hab dann vor Ort im Urlaub Rev. 4 von einem Ransom 09 eingebaut bekommen, und seitdem ist alles wieder supersmooth. Anfangs gar kein rubbeln, dann nur 3 tropfen Brunox auf die Kolbenstange, und schon rubbelte es wieder leicht. Bin nun auf Bionicon Gabelöl zur Schmierung umgestiegen, seitdem wirds wenigstens nicht mehr schlechter....


----------



## sharky (9. September 2009)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Das mit dem Druck würde ich nicht so pauschalisieren....
> Ich wiege komplett mit Rucksack so um die 83kg und fahre mit 26,5 bar, und nutze damit den Federweg nicht nur bei größeren Drops immer komplett aus. Spürbare Durchschläge gibts aber nicht , entweder liegt das am IRV oder dem Gummipuffer....



das wundert mich nun doch etwas. wie viel sag fährst du denn dann? kann nicht mehr viel sein, oder?


----------



## FreefallRLC (9. September 2009)

Ja, beid dem Gewicht ist 26.5 bar viel. Da wäre meins nen Starrbike


----------



## _mike_ (9. September 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> wie viel sag fährst du denn dann?



also messen tu ich das nicht, das ist mir zu umständlich beim Equalizer.
Wenn ich von gesperrt auf full umschalte sackt es aber deutlich ein.

Das Ansprechverhalten beim neuen Dmäpfer ist auch super und das Bike liegt satt, da vermiss ich nichts an Sag. Ich fahre sehr aktiv, springe über alles was mir vor die Forke kommt und die Kolbenstange ist meist bis 90% sauber, was mir immer ein kleiner Schmutzring verrät. Bei derberen Sprüngen ist Sie dann sauber, was mir sagt das ich den Federweg voll genutzt habe.

Also für mich sind die 26,5 bar prima, mit 25 ist es mir zu sackich. Aber wie gesagt, ich fahre eher Freeride-Style.


----------



## sharky (9. September 2009)

FreefallRLC schrieb:


> Ja, beid dem Gewicht ist 26.5 bar viel. Da wäre meins nen Starrbike



er wiegt 1kg mehr und hat 1,5bar mehr drin als du. so wirklich weit seid ihr net auseinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreefallRLC (9. September 2009)

Bei meinem alten hatte ich 25 drin. da passte es gut. Bei den neuen Dämpfer bin ich mittlerweile bei 22 bar und es kommt mir immer noch zu hart vor. Null durchsacken bei Full Mode und weniger softes Ansprechen auf dem Trail.


----------



## _mike_ (9. September 2009)

.....und wenn mein 3L Camelback leer ist und ich vorher während der Tour noch auf der Toilette war stimmt das ganze Setup eh nicht mehr 

Mal im Ernst, im Urlaub sind wir öft an dem einen Tag im Park gefahren (Fullface, kompletter Körperschutz, lange Sachen an), am nächsten Tag eine Tour (Eierschale, keine Protektoren, Kurzarmtrikot & -hose).....da stell ich doch nicht jedesmal den Druck neu ein.

Also ich find mann kanns auch übertreiben mit der Einstellerei....


----------



## Nataschamaus (9. September 2009)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Also ich find mann kanns auch übertreiben mit der Einstellerei....





Findet sharky auch und will daher ein anderen Dämpfer für sein Ransom


----------



## st_mages (9. September 2009)

zumal die Dämpferkennung (nicht Federrate) sowieso die reine Lotterie ist.

Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass da in Taiwan nicht mal eine Prüfmaschine steht. Wie bei (fast) allen Fahrradkomponenten ist die Qualität ein Scherz und somit die Einstellung von dem Dämpfer individuell zu machen. Eine Beratung hinsichtlich des Fülldruckes bezogen auf das Fahrergewicht macht hier keinen Sinn.

Versuch macht kluch


----------



## Staanemer (9. September 2009)

Ich komme mit Euren niedrigen Drücken auch nicht klar.
Soweit ich das gelesen habe, bezieht sich die Vorgabe von Scott auf das Körpergewicht.
Ich habe jetzt den zweiten Dämpfer (2008 / 2009) und beide verhalten sich völig gleich:
27 bar bei 85 kg Leergewicht, 27,5 negativ. 
Bei 26 bar, 26,5 negativ, nutzt der Dämpfer auf sehr wurzeligen Trail den Federweg bis zum Pufffer aus. Das ist
mir zu wenig Reserve, falls ein Sprung kommt. Liegt aber mit weniger Druck nicht besser. 
Der SAG entspricht ungefähr dem vom Scott. Die obere Dämpferaufnahme liegt im Sitzen mittig zwischen den Streben.
Die Dämpfung ist viel wichtiger. Eingestellt wie im Handbuch angegeben, wippt einmal nach.
Drehmomente an beachten, sonst dämpfen die Lager mit und Sicherungslack verwenden. 5 / 6 Nm, mehr nicht, das ist gerade mal handfest.
Dämpfer ausbauen und die Kolbenstange prüfen.

Ein neuer, sauber eingebauter Dämpfer, mit neuen Lagerbuchsen braucht so 40 km Einfahrzeit, vorher klemmen die Buchsen.
Direkt nach dem Wechsel sackte meiner auch Night weg.


----------



## sharky (9. September 2009)

Staanemer schrieb:


> .
> Bei 26 bar, 26,5 negativ, nutzt der Dämpfer auf sehr wurzeligen Trail den Federweg bis zum Pufffer aus. Das ist
> mir zu wenig Reserve, falls ein Sprung kommt.



der puffer ist 15mm stark und muss komplett zum kolbenhub dazu gerechnet werden. kolbenstange sichtbar sind etwa 35mm und dann eben die 15mm puffer gibt die rund 50mm gesamthub. du hast also noch 30% reserve für sprünge. das sollte doch reichen?!


----------



## special_art (10. September 2009)

was meint ihr.. so nen Controltech hycross Lenker würde doch am Ransom Rahmen schön harmonieren oder ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200380615917&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sharky (10. September 2009)

geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden, aber wieso 150g mehrgewicht bei unbekannter stabilität und horrendem preis da dran bauen? meine superforce / vector carbon kombi wiegt etwa 300g, vielleicht etwas mehr, ist haltbar und billiger. aber gut, bei dir geht es grad wohl eher um "gesehen und haben will"  da braucht man mit logik glaub nimmer argumentieren


----------



## special_art (10. September 2009)

klar.. denke jeder der sich nen ransom geholt hat tut es überwiegend wegen des geilen Rahmens.. hebt sich ja wohl mal krass ab von anderen. 

und natürlich soll mein gefährt schön sein.

diese gewichtsgeierei spielt keine rolle bei mir  fahre ja kein wettbewerb oder so und bin kein extremer biker. Ausserdem bin ich grad dabei bissel abzunehmen.. nicht viel.. 2,3 kilo hehe

meinst du das das ganze unstabil ist ? mach mir mal keine angst xD

alu ist doch in der regel stabiler als carbon !?


----------



## sharky (10. September 2009)

special_art schrieb:


> alu ist doch in der regel stabiler als carbon !?


najaaaa.... also flugzeuge, formel1 renner... alles aus carbon. bzw. verbundwerkstoffen. würd das daher nicht unterschreiben, wobei ich bei alu auch so ein gewisses mehr an sicherheitsgefühl habe. ist aber wohl eher kopfsache. richtig verarbeitetes carbon kann extrem viel ab, mehr als alu. wobei ich eben immer die steinkante im kopf hab und mir vorstell, was mit dem jeweiligen material beim aufschlag passiert.

halten wir die kombi, die du da willst, da mach dir mal keine sorgen. wenn sie gefällt, ran ans bike und: bilder!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## special_art (10. September 2009)

ich glaub ich pack mit den Lenker.

kosten gehen eigentlich. der macht ja mit preisvorschlag. denke ich bekomme den auf 180 $ (ca. 120) runter. Soviel wird der ausserhalb von ebay gehandelt. Leider bekommen man den nicht in Europa.

Alternativ würde ich bestimmt 60  für nen vorbau ausgeben und Lenker dazu bestimmt auch nochmal 60 .

Und ControlTech soll nen guter hersteller sein in Ami-land


Will jemand auch einen ? der hat 4.. kann man preis bestimmt mehr drücken


----------



## Jussi (11. September 2009)

Nabend, berichte mal kurz über den Einbau des SLX Umwerfer am Ransom. Sollte schnell gehen dachte ich, war nun ingesammt knapp 2 Stunden am Feilen, wollte nicht das der Umwerfer Kontakt mit dem Rahmen oder Dämpferaufnahmen bekommt!

Macken hat ja bestimmt jeder am Umwerfer, und wie ich das Ganze sehe, hätte mein Ransom NIEMALS seinen vollen Federweg nutzen können. Auch mit original Umwerfer, bei mir war es LX, hätte das niemals klappen können!
Erst hatte ich mir eine einstellbare Lehre gebaut um Platz zu haben und den Weg des Einfederns zu bestimmen. Also mehr Federweg am Ransom mit Umwerfer ist fast nicht möglich ohne Umwerfer kommt die Umwerferaufnahme sehr schnell an den Rahmen 
Die Schelle des Umwerfer ist total im Weg und musste ordentlich Material lassen damit sie nicht anstößt. Habe den Dämpfer anschließend wieder eingebaut und komplett die Luft rausgelassen, der Gummipuffer lässt sich fast vollständig zusammendrücken und geht auch zu den Seiten weg. Also 50mm Hub sind realistisch!

Das Ergebniss ist in soweit gut das bei vollem Einfedern nichts anstößt. Denke schon das die Kraft auf den Rahmen bei vollem Einfedern mit original Umwerfer gewaltig ist, bei dem Hebel!!! Also auf Dauer kann das nicht gut gehen. Checkt mal eure Umwerfer und arbeitet ggf. nach! Das Rahmen an dieser Stelle brechen ist mir jetzt schon fast klar geworden....

Gruß jussi


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2009)

Wie kann den der Dämpfer mit der Schelle vom Umwerfer in Kontakt kommen?


----------



## sharky (11. September 2009)

kann es mir grad auch nicht vorstellen. kannst du mal bilder machen? wenn ich das so sehe, dann sollte die umwerferschelle maximal an der aufnahme für den dämpfer anstoßen können. ob, teste ich morgen oder so.


----------



## Jussi (11. September 2009)

Ja mach ich mal.
Guck ihr denn nicht nach euren Rädern???
Die Schelle stößt an den Dämpferaufnahmen an, an den zwei Aluhaltern. Wenn da nix ist habt ihr den vollen Federweg wahrscheinlich noch nie genutzt! Oder die Schelle sitzt ganz oben dann könnt es evt. keine Anstöße geben.


----------



## _mike_ (11. September 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> ....dann sollte die umwerferschelle maximal an der aufnahme für den dämpfer anstoßen können. ob, teste ich morgen oder so.



Das ist genau das was er meint. 
Die Schelle des Umwerfers schlägt an der Dämpferaufnahme an....nach 1 Woche PdS mit vielen großen Drops sind die Macken dort nicht mehr zu übersehen. Und selbst ohne springen hats mir schon öfters Steine an der Stelle eingeklemmt 

Aber mein Rahmen ist eh schon wieder ziemlich verkratzt, und sollte er deshalb brechen is ja noch 3 Jahre Garantie drauf...wäre dann der dritte tauschrahmen  

.....übrigens geht mir am re. Hinterbau der Lack ab wo die Kette an die Strebe schlägt - dort guckt schon das Carbon raus! Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2009)

Sind beides feste punkte am Rahmen, geht nicht mein Rahmen ist fest und verändert sich auch nicht............


----------



## _mike_ (11. September 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Sind beides feste punkte am Rahmen, geht nicht mein Rahmen ist fest und verändert sich auch nicht............



Quatsch...der Umwerfer ist an der Hinterbauschwinge montiert und federt daher mit ein - und die Dämpferaufnahme ist Teil des Hauptrahmens. 

Steh doch mal auf vom Computer und schau dir dein Bike genau an!


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2009)

Wieso Rahmentausch, weshalb und wo sollte man suchen? Habe da ab und zu ein knacken was ich nächste woche mal Kontrollieren lassen möchte. Vom geräuch her kann es nur ein Haarriss oder so sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (11. September 2009)

Genau Mike ;-)
An der Sitzstrebe denke ich mal. Da ist bei mir noch nix, wenn´s zu schlimm wird kürze deine Kette!!!


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2009)

Was soll der Lagersatz den Kosten?


----------



## Jussi (11. September 2009)

Schick mir eine PN!


----------



## carboni1 (11. September 2009)

Pn???


----------



## Jussi (11. September 2009)

PN= Private Nachricht
Findest du in meinem Kontakt!


----------



## _mike_ (11. September 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> Genau Mike ;-)
> An der Sitzstrebe denke ich mal. Da ist bei mir noch nix, wenn´s zu schlimm wird kürze deine Kette!!!



Richig, Sitzstrebe heißt das Dingens 
Kette kürzen ging bisher nicht, aber jetzt kommt dja eh der NC-17 Stinger dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wollmilchsau (12. September 2009)

...


----------



## Wollmilchsau (12. September 2009)

Habe mir mal erlaubt ein paar Bilder von dem Werferproblem zu machen (habe das selbe Problem wie der Jussi)...

Erstes Bild zeigt die Situation (Hinterbau samt Werfer bewegt sich in Richtung des großen Pfeiles und der Werfer kollidiert mit der Dämpferaufnahme beim keinen Pfeil).
Am zweiten Bild kann man auch schon ein wenig die Abnutzung am Werfer erkennen (Bei der Dämpferaufnahme hab ich natürlich Absplitterungen des Klarlacks).

Ein wenig hilft es schon den Werfer so hoch als möglich zu setzen...


----------



## Jussi (12. September 2009)

Super!! Die Bilder die zeigen genau das Problem!

Ich habe nun den Umwerfer so tief gesetzt das er gegen die Leitung, welche auf dem zweiten Bild zu sehen ist, anstößt! Somit sitzt der Käfig ganz nah am Bash, ich mache morgen mal ein Bild. Ich habe den Umwerfer so bearbeitet das gar kein Kontakt mehr besteht! Aber auch die "kleine" Dämpferaufnahmen musste ich etwas bearbeiten.

Und wenn ihr seht wie die Schelle des Umwerfers ausschaut könnt ihr euch denken welche Kräfte da wirken


----------



## Mr_Ransom (12. September 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> Super!! Die Bilder die zeigen genau das Problem!
> 
> Ich habe nun den Umwerfer so tief gesetzt das er gegen die Leitung, welche auf dem zweiten Bild zu sehen ist, anstößt! Somit sitzt der Käfig ganz nah am Bash, ich mache morgen mal ein Bild. Ich habe den Umwerfer so bearbeitet das gar kein Kontakt mehr besteht! Aber auch die "kleine" Dämpferaufnahmen musste ich etwas bearbeiten.
> 
> Und wenn ihr seht wie die Schelle des Umwerfers ausschaut könnt ihr euch denken welche Kräfte da wirken



Hi,
da könnte man doch einen etype Umwerfer montieren, hat da jemand Erfahrung??

Ich fahre 2-fach Z22/36

Danke für feedback
Gruss


----------



## sharky (12. September 2009)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> da könnte man doch einen etype Umwerfer montieren, hat da jemand Erfahrung??



nein geht nicht. für e-type brauchst du ne aufnahme am rahmen, um den umwerfer zu fixieren. die möglichkeit gibt es beim ransom und allgemein bei nicht für e-type ausgelegten rahmen nicht. alleine am tretlager zu montieren reicht nicht, da sich der umwerfer sonst drehen kann. ne möglichkeit wäre für die 2-fach fraktion ein rennradumwerfer und ein "anlötsockel" den man anders positionieren kann. der user charliemike hat so ne aufnahme aus carbon gemacht, die sicher nicht anschlagen würde


----------



## Deichfräse (12. September 2009)

Mit E-Type geht dann aber keine KeFü mehr, weil die ISCG-Aufnahme dann schon belegt ist.
Feilen ist also von nöten oder Scott ändert etwas am Rahmen bzw. den Winkel vom Umwerferstummel an der Schwinge.


----------



## 29erpete (13. September 2009)

hatte auch solche Macken an der Dämpferaufnahme (dachte auch von der Umwerferschelle). hab dann den Umwerfer (XTR) höher montiert aber die Schaltperformance hat ziemlich gelitten. mit ausgebauter sitzstrebe hab ich mir dann mal die sache angesehen und meine dass sich ~170mm vertikaler federweg ausgegangen sind.
kann jemand bestätigen (test mit leerem dämpfer) dass sich das doch nicht ausgeht und vielleicht messen wie gross der Abstand zwischen Schelle und Dämpferaufnahme sein muss damit es sich ausgeht?


----------



## Jussi (13. September 2009)

So sieht das bei mir jetzt aus. Ähnlich wie beim Wollmilch aber der Umwerfer sitzt tiefer!


----------



## sharky (13. September 2009)

der ist aber tief!!

ich hab ca. 3mm luft nach oben, bis zur fase eher 1,5mm


----------



## Ransom racer (13. September 2009)

ich denke wen er auf "normaler höhe" montiert ist (für 3fach)ist es scheinbar nicht so eng. habe zwar auch spuren an aufnahme und schelle aber nicht so extrem.
ich denke werde die schelle auch etwas nacharbeiten.

aber ob wie etwas vorher erwähnt dadurch die rahmen brechen sollen?? 
ich denke zuerst würde es sicher die schelle zerschlagen, was meint ihr??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (14. September 2009)

hi leude....

wollte mir eine shimano slx ans rad bauen. da ich mich aber mit der kurbel-/lagergeschichte noch nicht auseinandergesetzt habe, wollte ich von euch wissen was wie geht?

also, montiert ist eine truvativ firex3.3 mit gxp lager, soweit ich das rauslesen konnte.
und das shimanoteil hat wohl ein hollowtech2 lager. passen wird das nicht, nehm ich an. kann ich dann einfach das gxp lager rausnehmen und das ht2 reintun? oder wird das lager auch schon nicht in den rahmen passen?

mfg und danke im voraus, andy


----------



## carboni1 (14. September 2009)

Hallo an alle Ransomfahrer! Hier die große Frage: Wenn ich mich in die Pedale stelle und richtig stark auf dem Dämpfer wippe kommt da ein knacken! Hat jemand von euch auch das Knacken an seinem Carbonrahmen und kann mir sagen wovon das kommt?


----------



## sharky (14. September 2009)

mal blöd gefragt:
wieso kaufst du dir was und fragst erst hinterher, ob es denn passt? wäre das vor nem kauf denn nicht sinnvoller, anstatt am ende evtl. was daliegen zu haben, das nicht passt?

gxp und HTII sind meines wissens nach nicht miteinander kompatibel. das eine raus, das andere ein, spacer beachten, fertig


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. September 2009)

normale antwort auf eine seltendämlich frage:
steht denn irgendwo, dass ich was gekauft habe, mr. smartass?

ich wollte lediglich wissen, ob ein anderes (HT) Lager in mein Rahmen passt oder ob ich GXP benutzen MUSS (wegen Gewinde oder ähnlichem)...


----------



## sharky (14. September 2009)

du bist ja ein ganz lockerer... 
HTII passt auch. hatte ich aber bereits geschrieben. nur war da ggf. zu viel zu transferdenken nötig


----------



## hayoallomas (14. September 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Ransomfahrer! Hier die große Frage: Wenn ich mich in die Pedale stelle und richtig stark auf dem Dämpfer wippe kommt da ein knacken! Hat jemand von euch auch das Knacken an seinem Carbonrahmen und kann mir sagen wovon das kommt?



Nimm mal die Wippe raus und kontrolliere die vier Kugellager. Bei mir geben die alle drei bis vier Monate den Geist auf. Zuerst Knacken nur beim Aufsteigen, dann wird die ganze Sache zunehmend wackeliger.

Bis gespannt auf deine Diagnose.


----------



## sharky (14. September 2009)

kann alles sein... die geräusche werden auch in carbon übertagen und das detektieren der ursache ist net so leicht. aber die lager sind natürlich immer unter verdacht bei sowas. kann es auch von der kurbel kommen? lager? nur, falls die lager es net sein sollten


----------



## carboni1 (14. September 2009)

Die Kurbel ist mit Innenlager neu weil die nur geknackt hat, ist jetzt weg, war verbogen. Jetzt ist es so das wenn ich versuche den Dämpfer zum Anschlag zu bringen, was mir nicht gelingt, kommt bei belastung 1x knack geräuch. Mein Kumdel auch Ransom Carbon hatte auch das Knacken, laut Werkstatt waren es die Lager.
Er meint das ich auch mal die Lager tauschen sollte. Die Lager sind noch Original und das Rad von 2006, was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## sharky (14. September 2009)

die lager werden ja nur punktuell an wenigen stellen belastet und drehen sich nicht. wenn dann ne kugel an der belasteten stelle defekt ist, knackt es. bei meinem alten trance hatte ich auch genau das. hab dann einfach das lager 90° weitergedreht und damit die defekte stelle "verschoben". hat dann noch 1,5 jahre gehalten, bis ich es verkauft hab. wäre vielleicht ne möglichkeit, bevor du die lager tauschst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (14. September 2009)

Was muß ich tun das ich an die Lager zum drehen dran komme?


----------



## sharky (14. September 2009)

ääääääh... die schrauben rausschrauben? und ggf. sich im weg befindliche teile wie die wippe etc. oder einfach den ganzen dämpfer rausbauen. 5er inbus reicht. dann liegen die lager entweder im rahmen oder in der wippe. meine, das umlenklager ist in der wippe. siehst ja aber dann. hab es neulich net so genau angeschaut


----------



## hayoallomas (14. September 2009)

Alle vier lager liegen in der Wippe. %er Imbus reicht zum Rausschrauben. Rein sollte aber nicht mehr als 5.5 Nm Drehmoment drauf kommen! Wichtig ist auch dass zwischen den Lagern ein Stück Hülse sitzt, das die beiden Innenringe von innen stabilisiert. Hat auch schon gefehlt - ab Werk!

Das mit dem Drehen um 1/4 ist zwar ne nette idee, aber wenn so ein lager angeknackt ist, dauert es nicht lange bis es ganz Schrott ist. Ich hatte auch schon gesprungene Lagerschalen dabei und alle Kugeln mindestens halbiert bzw. pulverisiert.


----------



## carboni1 (14. September 2009)

Ich werds mal probieren einen Drehmoment hab ich schon. Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich die Laufräder Crossmax xl gegen die Crossmax ST tauschen soll. Die ST sind leichter und haben eine breitere Felge. Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## carboni1 (14. September 2009)

Wo gibts den Bremsscheiben für Avid Bremse und Centerlock Nabe?


----------



## sharky (14. September 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wo gibts den Bremsscheiben für Avid Bremse und Centerlock Nabe?



meines wissens nach garnicht. nur mit adapter für centerlocknaben und 6loch scheiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ransom (14. September 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Ransomfahrer! Hier die große Frage: Wenn ich mich in die Pedale stelle und richtig stark auf dem Dämpfer wippe kommt da ein knacken! Hat jemand von euch auch das Knacken an seinem Carbonrahmen und kann mir sagen wovon das kommt?



Hi,

hatte ich auch war letztendlich das mittlere Kugellager in der Umlenkwippe zum Dämpfer, komplett kaputt ( Kugeln zerbröselt)
Das kannst Du testen auf Hardtailmod stellen und dann versuchen einzufedern, knackst fürchterlich

Gruss


----------



## hayoallomas (14. September 2009)

.... ja füüüürchterlich, und wenn man am Sattel rüttelt spürt man ein Spiel von mindenstens 5 mm!

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand drüber nachgedacht, eine andere Wippe zu bauen und ein ordentliches Nadellager einzubauen? Scott offensichtlich nicht. Oder ist bei den 2009er Bikes etwas anders geworden?


----------



## carboni1 (14. September 2009)

Habs gerade probiert mit Blockieren und drücken, pubst nur denke ist der Dämpfer der nicht federn darf. Vermutlich unten die Hauptlager, wenns ganz mies läuft ist da irgendwo ein Haarriss!


----------



## carboni1 (14. September 2009)

Nochmal zu den Laufrädern Crossmax xl oder Crossmax ST ?


----------



## hoeckle (14. September 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Wo gibts den Bremsscheiben für Avid Bremse und Centerlock Nabe?


 


sharky schrieb:


> meines wissens nach garnicht. nur mit adapter für centerlocknaben und 6loch scheiben


 

bei avid natürlich!


----------



## sharky (15. September 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Laufrädern Crossmax xl oder Crossmax ST ?



weder noch. bau dir was klassisches auf. mein LRS liegt bei 250 material und 1755g


----------



## sharky (15. September 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> bei avid natürlich!



danke. das war mir echt neu. aber fahre nur 6loch... aber wundert mich. normal macht sram ja nix, was auch nur annähernd die kombination von teilen aus dem hause sram mit denen von shimano erleichtern würde. drum wart ich auf ne eigenbaulösung von matchmakern für xt shifter


----------



## carboni1 (15. September 2009)

So will gleich mal die Lager ausbauen. Muß das Hinterrad auch raus oder geht das auch ohne ausbau?


----------



## sharky (15. September 2009)

es ist durchaus sinnvoll, das HR rauszumachen, weil es dir den hinterbau sonst stark nach unten zieht


----------



## carboni1 (15. September 2009)

Ich habe gestern entdeckt das es auch sein könnte das der Hinterbau an das Innenlager kommt H 2 !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (15. September 2009)

Supi genau wie gedacht..........so hinterbau die zwei schrauben am rahmen wo die eine von der kurbel verdeckt wird????????oder das teil aus carbon vom ausfallende bis dämpferwippe?????????wo stecken die lager.........?


----------



## carboni1 (17. September 2009)

So neueste lage, am Hinterbau habe ich nun die beiden Lager im Rahmen getauscht! Ging sehr einfach........dann direkt raus auf die Strasse zum testen ob das kancken jetzt weg ist! Die Hoffnung ging schnell den Bach runter, da war ein knacken wieder. Dann habe die Werkstatt angerufen und direkt hin gefahren! Jetzt wurden Bilder gemacht und laut dem Werkstattmeister habe ich einem Rahmenbruch! Nach der Werkstatt habe ich nochmal die beiden Lager oben am Hinterbau demontiert und finde kein rauhes laufen. Wieder aufs Rad nochmal auf die Strasse, kein Knacken mehr!!! So morgen große Tagerstour, danach weiß ich bestimmt mehr und werde hier berichten.


----------



## sharky (17. September 2009)

einen rahmenbruch sollte man doch zumindest ansatzweise sehen können?


----------



## carboni1 (17. September 2009)

Ja, so sagt der Meister und hat Fotos gemacht. An der unteren halterung vom Dämpfer auf der Seite zum Lenker hin wo die Halterung im Carbon verschwindet. Da gibts wohl einen Riss im Klarlack was darauf deuten läst.


----------



## carboni1 (17. September 2009)

Hab da noch ne Frage: am Hinterbau,hinten,oben sitzen 2 Lager beide haben doch diese Staubdichtung auf allen Seiten drauf und in der Mitte eine Unterlegscheibe. Die ist auf der einen Seite gerade und auf der anderen gewölbt. Müßen die wölbungen zum Lager oder zur außenseite zeigen?


----------



## special_art (18. September 2009)

HI Leute,


hab da mal ne frage.. will die Schraube der Truvativ Kurbel von meinem Ransom 40 '08 austauschen. Welche Schraubengröße ist das eigentlich ?  In der Anleitung finde ich nichts.


----------



## _mike_ (18. September 2009)

guckst du www.giyf.de und "truvativ kurbel schraube"

oder rausmachen und abmessen


----------



## special_art (18. September 2009)

püüüh, stellt der mich als blödman dar 

das nehme ich dir aber übel 


ja ich frag mal tante google


----------



## sharky (18. September 2009)

@special art
willst du grad unterschwellig auf die deutlich zunehmende zahl von grundlagen-fragen hinweisen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## special_art (18. September 2009)

das model hab ich gefunden

finde keine angaben zu der schraubengröße


----------



## _mike_ (18. September 2009)

Du weißt also a) weder was die Orginale Größe ist, noch b) was die Größe der im Netz angebotenen Schrauben ist, richtig?
Aber du weißt welche Kurbel du hast, und dafür gibts doch im Nezt auch h die Schrauben dazu....wen scherts also welche Maße die Schraube hat? 
Wenn du dazu nix findest, und auch auch der SRAM Seite in den Esatzteilkatalogen nix findest (was mich schwer wundern würde), dann  bleibt halt nur ausmessen.
Wenn wir den Grund hinter deiner Frage wissen würden, könnte man auch zielgenauer antworten. Bei uns in der IT heißt das "Shit in - Shit out"


----------



## special_art (19. September 2009)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Du weißt also a) weder was die Orginale Größe ist, noch b) was die Größe der im Netz angebotenen Schrauben ist, richtig?



jap.. will die schraube gegen eine farbliche tauschen. hab in meinen Truvativ papieren nachgeschaut die ich hier hab aber da steht auch nichts.. blöd :-/


----------



## sharky (19. September 2009)

WELCHE schraube willst du tauschen? es gibt ja deren mehrere in noch dazu verschiedenen größen. wenn es die kettenblattschrauben sind, die sind eh einheitlich, da kannst nehmen, was gefällt


----------



## special_art (19. September 2009)

das ist die an der kurbel.. also nicht an der kettenblatt seite.


----------



## sharky (19. September 2009)

an der kurbel an der nicht kettenblattseite hab ich 3 stück. zwei radial, eine axial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## special_art (25. September 2009)

hab ein kleines wehwehchen am Bike was auch schon länger da ist.

ich kanns nicht 100 % ermitteln aber ich meine es kommt von der Gabel und zwar von der Gabelaufnahme und dem Standrohr. 

Wenn ich neben meinem Bike stehe.. beide arme am lenker, die Vorderbremse ziehe und dann leicht nach vorne und nach hinten wackel mit dem bike aber so das beide räder auf dem boden sind.. nicht eintauchen mit der gabel.. nur leicht nach vorne und hinten wackel merke ich schon gut spiel.

wenn ich jetzt mit einer hand genau an der stelle festhalte wo die gabel eintaucht also zwischen der aufnahme und dem standroh merke ich das da zuviel spiel ist.. komischerweise in fahrtrichtung linke gabelseite.

hat einer ne idee ?

am ausfallende der gabel sind doch schrauben.. wozu dienen die bei diesem Model ?


----------



## _mike_ (25. September 2009)

special_art schrieb:


> .....zwischen der aufnahme und dem standroh merke ich das da zuviel spiel ist.. komischerweise in fahrtrichtung linke gabelseite.
> 
> hat einer ne idee ?
> 
> am ausfallende der gabel sind doch schrauben.. wozu dienen die bei diesem Model ?



Anscheinend ind die Buchsen in der Gabel ausgeschlagen.

Die Schraube unten dienen dazu die Tauchrohre in den Standrohren festzuschrauben, damit dir das Casting nicht abfällt.....


----------



## special_art (25. September 2009)

das würde mich aber sehr wundern das die ausgeschlagen sind.

ich fahre überhaupt nicht extrem.. knapp über 4000 km gefahren bisher und davon weniger als 2 % trails oder so 

aber  wenn es wirklich ausgeschlagen ist dann sollte ich mich an meinen händler wenden stimmts ?


----------



## Mr_Ransom (25. September 2009)

special_art schrieb:


> hab ein kleines wehwehchen am Bike was auch schon länger da ist.
> 
> ich kanns nicht 100 % ermitteln aber ich meine es kommt von der Gabel und zwar von der Gabelaufnahme und dem Standrohr.
> 
> ...




Manchmal haben auch die Bremsbeläge Spiel, somit kann man das Rad leicht hin und her bewegen trotz gezogener Bremse
Gruss


----------



## special_art (25. September 2009)

so hat es einmal ein mechaniker analysiert. 


das könnte echt dann stimmen was du sagst weil das fühlt sich echt an das es auf der seite der bremse am schlimmsten ist. auf der anderen seite gar nicht eigentlich.

schon krass wieviel das ausmachen kann nur wegen nem belag.

muss ich die bremse ausbauen um das zu kontrollieren bzw. zu beheben ?


----------



## Mr_Ransom (25. September 2009)

special_art schrieb:


> so hat es einmal ein mechaniker analysiert.
> 
> 
> das könnte echt dann stimmen was du sagst weil das fühlt sich echt an das es auf der seite der bremse am schlimmsten ist. auf der anderen seite gar nicht eigentlich.
> ...



warum beheben?? stört Dich das beim Fahren??

wenn nein lass es einfach ist nicht sicherheitsrelevant


----------



## special_art (25. September 2009)

nee das stört bei fahren nicht.. gabel verhält sich normal beim federn.

es ist nur dieses gefühl.. "es wackelt" hab auch das gefühl das es schlimmer wurde. naja

bald kommen eh neue bremsen drauf.. diese juicy 3.5 sind echt nicht der brüller


----------



## _mike_ (25. September 2009)

Mann, Mann, Mann....das kann man doch ganz einfach ausschließen mit der Bremse: Vorderrad an ne Wand stellen, und dann Lenker nach vorne bewegen. Genauso als wenn du den Steuersatz auf Spiel prüfst. Sowas steht doch in jeder Bike-Bravo


----------



## special_art (25. September 2009)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Mann, Mann, Mann....das kann man doch ganz einfach ausschließen mit der Bremse: Vorderrad an ne Wand stellen, und dann Lenker nach vorne bewegen. Genauso als wenn du den Steuersatz auf Spiel prüfst. Sowas steht doch in jeder Bike-Bravo




Mann, Mann, Mann.. nicht jeder ist in der bikerwelt soweit gewandert wie du 

aber danke für den zickigen Tip.. das werde ich gleich mal testen.


----------



## sharky (25. September 2009)

hat jemand die genauen maße der buchsen am ransom? meine schieblehre ist verschüttet gegangen und mit dem meterstab ist es mir zu ungenau. was ist denn das?

6x22 oder 6x22,2 sowie 6x18?

hab endlich nen anderen dämpfer, den ich gern testen würde, aber dazu brauch ich die buchsenmaße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ransomrider (25. September 2009)

Ja, sind 22,2 und 18 mm, steht zumindest so im Manual und passt auch ungefähr mit meinem ebenfalls zittrigem Messergebnis zusammen.

Was wird es für ein Dämpfer?
Hab ebenfalls einen anderen den ich mal ausprobieren will.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (25. September 2009)

ransomrider schrieb:


> Ja, sind 22,2 und 18 mm, steht zumindest so im Manual und passt auch ungefähr mit meinem ebenfalls zittrigem Messergebnis zusammen.
> 
> Was wird es für ein Dämpfer?
> Hab ebenfalls einen anderen den ich mal ausprobieren will.



Hi,

ich fahre Fox RP23 (High volume)
funzt gut, ist nebenzu ca 400-500g leichter bei ähnlicher Funktion.
Bergauf Propedal rein dämpft wippen besser als am Equalizer

Gruss


----------



## sharky (26. September 2009)

ransomrider schrieb:


> Ja, sind 22,2 und 18 mm, steht zumindest so im Manual und passt auch ungefähr mit meinem ebenfalls zittrigem Messergebnis zusammen.


 danke! 



> Was wird es für ein Dämpfer?
> Hab ebenfalls einen anderen den ich mal ausprobieren will.


wird ein RP2 high volume. aus zwei gründen: high volume find ich generell ne feine sache weil man nicht so elendig viel druck reinmachen muss. und der rp2 weil man wohl recht einfach die arretierung des hebels rausmachen und ihn dann wie gewohnt vom lenker aus auf PPD stellen kann, so dass nix wippt


----------



## sharky (26. September 2009)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> ich fahre Fox RP23 (High volume)
> funzt gut, ist nebenzu ca 400-500g leichter bei ähnlicher Funktion.



also der bei mir verbaute euqalizer wiegt 476g, das gewicht wurde von anderen hier so +/- wenige gramm bestätigt. wie kommst denn auf die 400-500 gramm gewichtsersparniss? helium im rp23?


----------



## Mr_Ransom (26. September 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> also der bei mir verbaute euqalizer wiegt 476g, das gewicht wurde von anderen hier so +/- wenige gramm bestätigt. wie kommst denn auf die 400-500 gramm gewichtsersparniss? helium im rp23?



124,5 g für  den Umschalter mit ZUG + Hülle??


----------



## sharky (26. September 2009)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> 124,5 g für  den Umschalter mit ZUG + Hülle??



der rp23 wiegt mit buchsen in 190mm auch gute 250g, macht noch 225g differenz zum equalizer. mit shifter etc. wären es dann roundabout 350g gewichtsersparnis. dafür muss man jedes mal hinterlangen, um ihn umzustellen. das ist ja der charme am rp2, dass man da ne fernbedienung ranmachen kann


----------



## hardpopo (3. Oktober 2009)

hallo habe mir vor zwei wochen das o9er ransom 30 geleistet hatte von anfang an probleme mit knackenden lagern oder buchsen!! hat jemand ähnliche probleme mit dem ransom gehabt??


----------



## hardpopo (3. Oktober 2009)

hatte vorher das felt compulsion 2 modell 07/08(was ich noch los werden will) das hat mir nie ärger gemacht oder geräusche!!!! bei der qualität der verarbeitung bin ich von felt total überzeugt. aber das ransom hat einfach die besten einsatzmöglichkeiten und ich habs zu nem super preis bekommen.


----------



## carboni1 (3. Oktober 2009)

Carbon-Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardpopo (3. Oktober 2009)

ne das 30er ist alu


----------



## carboni1 (3. Oktober 2009)

Brings zum Händler und lass die sich drum kümmern.


----------



## hardpopo (3. Oktober 2009)

also erhlich gesagt war es schon 2 mal da aber die mechaniker kriegen es irgntwie nicht hin und scott weigerte sich bisher das bike abzuholen mit der begründung das der fachandel in der lage sein müsste das problem selbst zu beheben. und das bike ja beschädigt werden könnte und das hin und her schicken niemals endet. ich habe mich nun selber mit scott in verbindung gesetzt und die schicken mir nen kompletten lager und buchsen satz und dann werde ich es wohl selbst machen müssen!!


----------



## carboni1 (3. Oktober 2009)

Lager selbst tauschen ist keine riesen sache, habe gerade die Rahmenlager getauscht ging super. War aber nicht nötig im nachherein. Würde mir einen anderen Händler suchen!


----------



## Mr_Ransom (3. Oktober 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> der rp23 wiegt mit buchsen in 190mm auch gute 250g, macht noch 225g differenz zum equalizer. mit shifter etc. wären es dann roundabout 350g gewichtsersparnis. dafür muss man jedes mal hinterlangen, um ihn umzustellen. das ist ja der charme am rp2, dass man da ne fernbedienung ranmachen kann



Hi,

habe meinen Equalizer mal gewogen 574g, scheinbar hattest Du Helium beim Wiegen drin, also kann man locker 400g sparen

Gruss


----------



## Mr_Ransom (3. Oktober 2009)

hardpopo schrieb:


> hallo habe mir vor zwei wochen das o9er ransom 30 geleistet hatte von anfang an probleme mit knackenden lagern oder buchsen!! hat jemand ähnliche probleme mit dem ransom gehabt??



Hi,

hatte auch ein Knacken an Meinem ( Carbon) war allerdings der hintere Schnellspanner, der nicht hart genug gespannt war, sodass sich beim Bremsen/Beschleunigen was verschieben konnte

Prüfe das mal

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich hatte auch mel ein knacken, das kam von meiner kurbel die ich mir mal verbogen war.


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Oktober 2009)

was beim alumodell gerne knackt is die wippe, die untere aufnahme für den dämpfer, die sattelstütze im rahmen sowie die schwinge.

die linke schraube der schwingenachse mal lösen und wieder festziehen. das war mein allererstes knacksen bei dem ich mir den wolf gesucht hab.!!


----------



## hardpopo (3. Oktober 2009)

danke für die tips werde ich mal testen! gibt es evtl sonst noch sachen die mann über das ransom wissen sollte(andere macken)?


----------



## hardpopo (3. Oktober 2009)

nen anderen händler auf jeden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Oktober 2009)

hardpopo schrieb:


> danke für die tips werde ich mal testen! gibt es evtl sonst noch sachen die mann über das ransom wissen sollte(andere macken)?



meines erachtens nicht sehr viel... druck im equalizer bei jeder ausfahrt checken und nachpumpen. aber ansonsten problemlos. wobei es in erster linie eher die komponenten betrifft als den rahmen, der ja wohl als einziges "das ransom" ist. natürlich in verbindung mit dem dämpfer. ich hab bei meinem jetzt nicht unbedingt probleme mit sich selbst lösenden schrauben oder dergleichen.


----------



## hardpopo (4. Oktober 2009)

na danke nochmal dann will ich mal hoffen das dieses bike kein fehlkauf war!!was haltet ihr von der hammerschmidt die wollte ich evtl noch am ransom verbauen, und wo bekomme ich diese günstig?? kann mir das jemand sagen??


----------



## hardpopo (4. Oktober 2009)

achso und taugt die überhaupt was??


----------



## hardpopo (4. Oktober 2009)

laut paketnummer bekomme ich morgen die lager werde euch dann berichten wie es weitergeht!!! hoffentlich ohne knacken.


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. Oktober 2009)

wennsch könnt, wär ne hammerschmidt direkt an meinem rad!! aber aus finanz. gründen muss ich das projekt ein wenig nach hinten stellen. schau mal bei ebay nach hammerschmidts.
zudem solltest du vllt das ein oder andere jährchen abwarten. irgendein hersteller baut derzeit auch ne getriebekurbel, die der hammerschmidt ähneln soll. die brauchen -laut bericht- noch etwa ein jahr zur serienreife.
und wenn die erstmal auf den markt treten, sollten die preise auch runter gehn. tendenziell denke ich, dass einige hersteller sich über getriebe gedanken machen werden.


----------



## hardpopo (9. Oktober 2009)

so lager getauscht knacken genau wie vorher ich werd noch irre mit dem teil!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (9. Oktober 2009)




----------



## hardpopo (11. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube ich gebe die kiste zurück und kauf mir ein nicht kanckendes bike, dann aber kein scott mehr


----------



## sharky (11. Oktober 2009)

jedes knacken hat seine ursache. und die liegt bei bikes meist nicht an irgendwelchen konstruktiven problemen, sondern an schmutz, mangelnder schmierung oder handhabungsfehlern. du hast dich von anfang an ziemlich auf die lager bzw wippenkonstruktion als ursache eingeschossen. wer sagt, dass es daher kommen muss? nur weil das ding beim einfedern knackt, können auch nicht mit dem dämpfer in verbindung stehende teile zum knacken führen. das einpressen der lager kann die sache auch verschlechtert haben, wenn die lager nicht sauber sitzen, hast du ne weitere knackquelle

du hast nicht geschrieben, was außer dem lagertausch gemacht wurde, daher:
ich würd mal die anzugsmomente und auch die schmierung sämtlicher schrauben, auf die beim einfedern last kommt, prüfen. anfange mit den pedalachsen über das innenlager und die verschraubung des kurbelarms, über die dämpferaufnahme unten am rahmen, die ausfallendenverschraubung und, auch wenn es vielleicht nicht ganz eingängig klingt, sattelstütze und klemmung der stütze mit dem sattel testen.

deine reaktion mit rückgabe etc. ist im ersten moment nachvollziehbar, aber kann bei allen herstellern vorkommen und ist grad bei fullies was, das öfter mal auftaucht, aber in der regel mit wenig aufwand beseitigt werden kann


----------



## hardpopo (11. Oktober 2009)

es wurde noch der steuersatz getauscht die achsen kontrolliert sattelstange und klemme ebenfalls nun weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter alles was sich bewegt ist kontrolliert und es ist nicht beim einfedern sondern beim fahren bei fast jeder pedalumdrehung deswegen wurde zuerst das lager mit kurbeln und pedalen getauscht. und von scott ihrer seite her hieß es immer das sind die lager der schwinge


----------



## sharky (11. Oktober 2009)

naja, wenn es beim pedalieren ist, ist das doch schon mal ein indiz. wurden die planflächen des innenlagers sauber nachgeschnitten? hast du mal die pedale getauscht? wie sieht es mit dem hinterrad aus? nabe ok? da vielleicht spiel? kassette locker? kein mechaniker bringt IMHO so viel sorgfalt auf, wie man es daheim selbst tun würde


----------



## skask (11. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir warens letzte Woche die Pedalen. Ist wenig Aufwand zum Kontrollieren. Mach mal, dann haste schon ne Fehlerquelle weg.


----------



## factz666 (11. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir waren es mal die Kettenblattschrauben. Eine hatte sich gelockert, dadurch entstand das rhythmische Knacken ( meist 2 mal pro Pedal-Umdrehung)


----------



## KäptnFR (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ganz aktuell (nach laaaanger suche ) auch ne kuriose Knack-Quelle an meim Bike gefunden: das Schaltwerk!  Nimms mal am unteren Schaltröllchen und bewege das Schaltwerk leicht nach links und rechts (in Fahrtrichtung gesehen)
Bei mir hat das übelst geknarzt/geknackt und scheinbar gabs auch beim Fahren bzw Treten entsprechende minimale seitliche Auslenkungen. Zumindest war das Knacken weg, nachdem ich alle Gelenke des Schaltwerks mit nem Tropfen Öl versehen habe.

Deshalb gleich das ganze Bike weggeben? nanana, dafür kann man doch viel zu viel Spaß haben damit: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQNO4mwJ-PQ"]YouTube - Sksptz480x270[/ame]


----------



## hoschi23 (13. Oktober 2009)

HAMMER VIDEO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (13. Oktober 2009)

Schön 
Fährst du seit neustem ne Hammerschmidt?


----------



## andrerobert (13. Oktober 2009)

technisch echt fein, nur sieht das alles so slowmotion mäßig aus.
ich könnt echt nich so langsam fahrn, das geht doch auch mit weniger rumhopsen.
 aber klar wenns euch ums technisch einwandfreie geht ist das schon grund genug.

aber definitiv geile trails, erinnert mich an crans montana und anzère im wallis.


----------



## sharky (13. Oktober 2009)

@käptn
danke, wie immer sehr geiles video. wie immer sehen manche stellen dort sicher weit weniger schwer aus, als sie sind. aber an manchen stellen hab ich mich gefragt, ist das hinterrad versetzen zwingend nötig oder machst du das teilweise aus spaß an der freude?


----------



## Eike. (13. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn ich so versetzen könnte würd ich gar nicht mehr anders um Kurven fahren  Starkes Video


----------



## peter_vals (13. Oktober 2009)

Geiles Video

Fragen über Fragen: Fährst du immer mit blockiertem Dämpfer runter oder nur wenn du das Hinterrad versetzen musst oder habe ich das falsch gesehen? 
Zweite Frage: musstest du schon mal von deinen Helfern in den schwirigen Passagen aufgefangen werden? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das nicht ganz so einfach ist, ein "fliegender" Biker in schwierigem Gelände aufzufangen!

Gruss Peter


----------



## KäptnFR (15. Oktober 2009)

Ahoi beisammen,

@Jussi: ne Hammerschmidt isses nicht, soviel kann ich sagen. Bei Interesse schick lieber ne PN, sonst löst das wieder eine Welle der Entrüstung aus 

@andrerobert: das sieht nicht nur nach Slowmotion aus, das ist Slomo in Reinkultur!  Vergleiche es mehr mit trial als mit flowigem dahincruisen. In dem ausgesetzten Gelände kannst und möchtest du nicht wirklich schnell fahren, die Absturzgefahr ist latent. Der Reiz besteht mehr darin "fussfehlerfrei" (und lebend) da runter zu kommen als "schnell" zu fahren. Weiters ist es, wie du schon sagst, auch wichtig zu versuchen möglichst "technisch sauber" (also wegschonend) zu fahren. Die Wege werden ja von den Alpenvereinen für Wanderer gebaut und instandgehalten, folglich tut man gut daran dort nix umzugraben...

@sharky: die Schwierigkeit/Steilheit in nem Video rüberzubringen ist tatsächlich problematisch. Wie rutschig das zt auf dem Weglein ist wegen ner dicken Rollschotterauflage, kann man halt zb gar nicht erkennen. 
Die Stelle bei 4:17 zb hat der Dave hier ausm Forum mal von ner anderen Perspektive gefilmt, da kommts der Realität (mal unten auf "HQ" klicken) schon etwas näher:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RkwSmNdUk4"]YouTube - Die XL-Ausrede[/ame]

Bzgl Hinterrradversetzen: s macht spaß, ganz klar, reiner Selbstzweck ists aber sicher nicht. Das Versetzen hat vielfältige Gründe. Zb sich immer optimal (dh möglichst gerade) vor ein Hindernis oder ein Steilstück oder was auch immer zu positionieren. Bei superengen Kehren ist die Notwendigkeit wohl klar, aber auch wenn der Weg sehr schmal ist (zb 3:40) kann es notwendig sein das Hinterrad zu versetzen, da es sonst (durch den kleineren Abrollradius) an der Kurveninnenkante entlangschrabbelt.
An welcher Stelle im Film meinst Du denn konkret daß es nicht notwendig erscheint? 

@peter vals: also ich fahr bergab schon mit offenem Dämpfer, das täuscht im video irgendwie... (erstaunlich, was Euch so alles auffällt. Muß ich beim nächsten mal wohl auch noch auf ne saubere Rasur achten... )

Bzgl "Sichern": Also mit "mach2" braucht man sicher keinem in die Arme fliegen, da gehen dann beide ab. Psychologisch hilfts an manchen Stellen zumindest schonmal dadurch, daß durch den "spotter" der blick in die Tiefe versperrt wird 
Nee im Ernst: Mit ein Grund warum man in derart ausgesetztem Gelände besser im "slowmotion" Modus unterwegs sein sollte ist, daß man dann noch ne Chance hat vom "spotter" aufgehalten zu werden, falls man die Kontrolle verliert. Es gab auch schon einige Situationen wo mich der Spotter vor schlimmerem bewahrt hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (15. Oktober 2009)

Nee dann lass mal will hier nicht wieder riesen Diskussionen hervor rufen.
Bin auch eher der "schnelldenbergrunterfahrer" aber auch weil ich hier bei uns nicht die Möglichkeiten habe um so technisch zu fahren. Wenn es aber somit auch was interessantes für mich ist kannst mir ja mal Auskunft geben. Fahre zu Zeit 2-Blatt Kurbel!

Und "JA" wir sehen "ALLES"....


----------



## Ransom racer (15. Oktober 2009)

@käpten Fr. nimmt mich auch wunder was du da für ne kurbel fährst.
mfg


----------



## Mozart-only (15. Oktober 2009)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Ahoi beisammen,
> 
> @Jussi: ne Hammerschmidt isses nicht, soviel kann ich sagen. Bei Interesse schick lieber ne PN, sonst löst das wieder eine Welle der Entrüstung aus
> 
> ...



Hi Käptn,

kann das alles nur bestätigen, obwohl ich nicht behaupten würde dein Level
zu fahren, bin ich auch eher der technik Typ daher auch das Ransom als Arbeitsgerät
Das Thema mit Video oder Foto die tatsächliche Neigung zu zeigen kenne ich auch, leider hab ich da auch noch keine Lösung.

@ Jussi  Ich wohne in der Nähe von Wien, also auch keine Hochgebirgsgegend, doch steile Abfahrten finde ich immer wieder,
so kann man sich ein stetig  weiterentwickeln und dann im ersehnten Bike Urlaub das ganze Umsetzten.

Bin auch voll Überzeugt das die "Wirklich" gefährlichen Situationen meisst bei schnellen Passagen und nicht bei diesem technischen entstehen.


----------



## hardpopo (18. Oktober 2009)

also wie es scheint war es wohl der dämpfer scott hat mir nen neuen geschick gleich eingebaut und es ordentlich krachen lassen und siehe da kein knacken mehr zu höhren


----------



## Undertaker73 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi Jungs!
Der Undertaker würde gerne auf Plattformpedale umsteigen!!
Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen!??
Da ich meistens sehr viele Touren fahre und mit Klickies sehr gut zurechtkomme jedoch an vielen Stellen "Angst frisst Seele auf"-Zustände bekomme habe ich mir diesen waghalsigen Schritt überlegt ;-)!!
Gibt es im fahrverhalten wie auch im Antritt einen grossen nachteil gegenüber Klickies oder wird das überschätzt???


----------



## Eike. (21. Oktober 2009)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Gibt es im fahrverhalten wie auch im Antritt einen grossen nachteil gegenüber Klickies oder wird das überschätzt???



Besonders am Anfang ist es schon eine Umgewöhnung und Bergauf vermisse ich die Klicks und die Möglichkeit richtig zu ziehen auch manchmal aber das ist mir das sicherere Gefühl bergab auf jeden Fall wert. Mit der richtigen Schuh-Pedal-Kombination kann man aber auch mit Plattformpedalen einen fast runden Tritt fahren.
Der gängige Tipp bei günstigen, leichten und guten Plattformpedalen sind die Wellgo MG1. Ich würde auf jeden Fall darauf achten welche mit Madenschrauben zu nehmen. Die kann man nämlich im Gegensatz zu irgendwelchen Spezialpins in jeder Eisenwarenhandlung nachkaufen.


----------



## KäptnFR (21. Oktober 2009)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> "Angst frisst Seele auf"


Das gefühl kenn ich. Hab ich immer wenn ich NICHT eingeklickt bin


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Oktober 2009)

Undertaker73 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs!
> Der Undertaker würde gerne auf Plattformpedale umsteigen!!
> Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen!??
> Da ich meistens sehr viele Touren fahre und mit Klickies sehr gut zurechtkomme jedoch an vielen Stellen "Angst frisst Seele auf"-Zustände bekomme habe ich mir diesen waghalsigen Schritt überlegt ;-)!!
> Gibt es im fahrverhalten wie auch im Antritt einen grossen nachteil gegenüber Klickies oder wird das überschätzt???



und wieder mal muss ich "meine" Marke NC17 empfehlen.

diese hab ich an meinem rad:
http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/pedale/pedal-sudpin-pro/
diese haben wir am rad meiner freundin verbaut:
http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/pedale/pedal-std/

ich würde aber an Deiner Stelle darauf achten, dass kugelgelagerte Pedalachsen verbaut sind. Bei meinen sind Konuslager drinne. Tut der Funktion keinen Abbruch. Wie lange se halten werden werd ich sehen, sind jetzt etwa 1,25 Jahre dran.


----------



## _mike_ (21. Oktober 2009)

Kann ich Ransom Andy nur zustimmen - NC-17 rockt 

Ich hab mir aus Gewichtsgründen aber gleich die Sudpin III S-Pro geholt.
http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/pedale/pedal-sud-iii/

Funktionieren schon die zweite Saison "wie Sau", und bis auf die Farbe die bei den schwarzen Pedalen halt irgendwann ab ist, funktioniert alles 1a.


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Oktober 2009)

Die weisse Farbe is aber genauso schnell ab 

Meine nächsten sollten auch die Sudpin3 S-Pro werden. Die gönn ich mir dann demnächst, denk ich. 200gramm nur an den Pedalen sparen is durchaus ein Argument.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Undertaker73 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mit Shimano immer die besten Erfahrungen gemacht!!
Was haltet ihr von PD MX 30????


----------



## Eike. (22. Oktober 2009)

Haben auch einen guten Ruf aber die Pins scheinen mir auf dem Bild sehr kurz zu sein.


----------



## DaBoom (22. Oktober 2009)

die Pins können noch ein gutes Stück heraus gedreht werden.
Sollten aber mit Loctite gesichert werden, sonst ergeht es euch wie mir.
Nach einem Tag Bikepark fehlten einige Pins.

Könnten etwas mehr Grip haben. Aber eventuell nehme ich das anders wahr, da ich Umsteiger bin.

werde demnächst einen Satz der Acros Pedale testen. Sehen viel versprechend aus


----------



## jmutscheller (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe das Problem, dass das Knacken von der Sattelstütze (original Scott Alu-Sattelstütze) kommt, die im Carbonsitzdom nach 3 Jahren Spiel bekommen hat. Wie kann das Problem beseitigt werden?


----------



## Ransom racer (29. Oktober 2009)

jmutscheller schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem, dass das Knacken von der Sattelstütze (original Scott Alu-Sattelstütze) kommt, die im Carbonsitzdom nach 3 Jahren Spiel bekommen hat. Wie kann das Problem beseitigt werden?



meine hat auch etwas spiel, ich glaube aber von anfang an.
auch meine hat geknackst, doch seit dem ich sie "trocken"fahre (ohne carbonmontagepaste) ist ruhe. einfach ab und zu die stütze rauf und runter lassen damit das alu mit dem carbon nicht verklemmt.

mfg


----------



## carboni1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo das mit der Sattelstütze habe ich zum Glück nicht! Liegt vielleicht daran das eine Kind Schock i900 mit Adapter drin habe. Wäre vielleicht auch eine lösung falls jemand an solchen Sattelstützen spaß hat.


----------



## sharky (30. Oktober 2009)

Meine (allgemein, nicht ransom) knacken eher, wenn ich sie trocken fahre. Denke das knacken kommt, wie an anderen bikes auch, entweder weil die stütze trocken ist und sich bewegt oder weil sich dreck mit abgesetzt hat und in der schmiere noch besser haftet


----------



## Jussi (30. Oktober 2009)

Gestern hat´s mein Rad erwischt!
Gesprungen eig ganz normal, dann hats gekracht!

Schaltwerk, Schaltauge, 7 oder 8 Speichen, Kette und evt. Ritzepaket in Ar...! Plus riesen Achter.... Kette ist hinter das oberste Ritze gesprungen und hat sich verklemmt und das trotz KeFü und gefahren bin ich auf dem zwei kleinsten Blatt hinten 

Hat einer noch ein Ausfallendes für Schnellspanner rumliegen? Brauche dringend eins!!
Hatte ja auf 2-Fach Kurbel umgebaut da ich nun ein neues Schaltwerk brauche bin ich am überlegen ob ich ein Medium verbauen soll? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen kann ich überhaupt Medium oder sogar Short fahren?

Thanks....


----------



## peter_vals (30. Oktober 2009)

Also hat dein Rad nicht gehalten? Oder war das Problem, dass die Kette zwischen Rizelpaket und Speichen gesprungen ist???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jussi (30. Oktober 2009)

Rad ist ganz! Also keine Kettenstebe oder irgendwas wie Rahmen oder so gebrochen! 
Sorry habs gerade nochmal gelesen hörte sich oben so an!

Die Kette ist zwischen Ritzelpaket und Speichen gesprungen!


----------



## Ransom racer (30. Oktober 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> Meine (allgemein, nicht ransom) knacken eher, wenn ich sie trocken fahre. Denke das knacken kommt, wie an anderen bikes auch, entweder weil die stütze trocken ist und sich bewegt oder weil sich dreck mit abgesetzt hat und in der schmiere noch besser haftet



war bei mir definitiv nicht so!
hatte mit der maverick keine probleme mit adapter, mit der originalen über lange zeit so ziemlich alles probiert. 
ohne carbonmont. paste ist seit langer zeit ruhe. ebenfals 
habe ich die stütze etwas gekürzt, amit sie unten nicht raus schaut, so kann nicht so viel dreck zwischen sattelstütze und sattelrohr gelangen.


----------



## carboni1 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre beim Schaltwerk ein Medim und bin Glücklich. Ausfallende habe ich noch für die Scheibenbremsseite.


----------



## sharky (31. Oktober 2009)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> war bei mir definitiv nicht so!
> hatte mit der maverick keine probleme mit adapter, mit der originalen über lange zeit so ziemlich alles probiert.
> ohne carbonmont. paste ist seit langer zeit ruhe. ebenfals
> habe ich die stütze etwas gekürzt, amit sie unten nicht raus schaut, so kann nicht so viel dreck zwischen sattelstütze und sattelrohr gelangen.



ich glaub, abschließend werden wir das thema nie lösen da es von fall zu fall und von kombi zu kombi verschieden ist, die ursachen je nach spaltmaß ne andere. aber sammeln von abstellmöglichkeiten ist ne sinnvolle idee, da kann man sich dann langhangeln


----------



## Ransom racer (31. Oktober 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> ich glaub, abschließend werden wir das thema nie lösen da es von fall zu fall und von kombi zu kombi verschieden ist, die ursachen je nach spaltmaß ne andere. aber sammeln von abstellmöglichkeiten ist ne sinnvolle idee, da kann man sich dann langhangeln



ja genau, dafür ist ja dieser thread da


----------



## sharky (31. Oktober 2009)

guckt mal in die interessengemeinschaft, hab nen kleinen bericht zum RP2 im ransom drin. der hinterbau ist irgendwie komisch. extrem linear. wenn net sogar leicht degressiv. so langsam dämmert mir der grund für den gummipuffer am equalizer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-1 (2. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Mit welcher Größe fahrt ihr das Ransom so in M ? Ich bin 177 cm groß, passt das ? Oder fühlt man sich zu gestreckt, habe gehört das ist beim Ransom so der Fall ?!

Und wie Bikepark-tauglich ist das Bike ? Sind 3 Meter Drops problemlos machbar ? Schlägt der Hinterbau leicht durch ? 

Und ist das 08er Ransom in irgendeiner Weise schlechter als die aktuelleren Modelle ?

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## _mike_ (2. November 2009)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> in 177 cm groß, passt das ? Oder fühlt man sich zu gestreckt, habe gehört das ist beim Ransom so der Fall ?!



Bin 173cm und fahre größe M. Sitze eher aufrecht, auch bei langen Touren sehr angenehm.



Lars-1 schrieb:


> Und wie Bikepark-tauglich ist das Bike ? Sind 3 Meter Drops problemlos machbar ? Schlägt der Hinterbau leicht durch ?


Würde mal sagen bedingt Bikepark tauglich...aber das kommt auf den Bikepark drauf an und was du dort fährst. Mit der Standard Ausstattung ist das Ransom eher auf traillastige Touren getrimmt, und alles was da bergab kommen mag. 
Für den dauerhaften Park einsatz brauchst du IMHO andere Laufräder, und ob das Fahrwerk das auf Dauer mitmacht....ich weiß ja net.
Für 3 Meter Drops fehlts dem Ransom ein bisserl an Reserven, denn mit 165/160mm musst du schon eine gute Technik mitbringen....bei mir schlägt
auch bei 2m schon mal Gabel & Dämpfer durch.
Bin im Sommer selbst öfters im Park (PDS, Leogang) gewesen, und da ist das Ransom klar unterdimenstioniert. In Zermatt und Livigno hat's wieder voll gepasst, da möcht ich keinen DHler dabeihaben.
Drum kauf ich mir für 2010 noch einen Freerider mot 180/180 oder 200/180, und fahr dann halt noch mehr mit dem Lift, und für Touren und kleine Ferrideauslüge nehm ich nach wie vor das Ransom.


----------



## Lars-1 (2. November 2009)

Ok, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort ! 

Die Größe wäre also in Ordnung. Ich bin auch mit einem Ghost ASX mit 120mm Federweg aus 3m Höhe gedropt und das Bike hatte eine Suntour Gabel sowie einen X-Fusion Dämpfer !  

Ich denke das Ransom müsste das also packen, oder ? Ich meine auch das meine Technik doch ziemlich gut sein sollte. Klar fährt sich sowas mit meinem Glory deutlich angenehmer, aber ich möchte halt eine eierlegende  Wohlmilchsau und außerdem bin ich doch eher "Freeriden in der Natur" begeistert. 

Kann jemand von euch vielleicht auch mal die Schaftlänge beim Ransom ausmessen, weil ich die 55 direkt tauschen möchte. 

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## sharky (2. November 2009)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Die Größe wäre also in Ordnung. Ich bin auch mit einem Ghost ASX mit 120mm Federweg aus 3m Höhe gedropt und das Bike hatte eine Suntour Gabel sowie einen X-Fusion Dämpfer !



naja, die frage ist, wie oft das bike sowas durchhält. und beim ransom sind die federelemente nicht das problem sondern eher der rahmen. berichte von rahmebrüchen gab es genug. auch wenn wohl schwerpunktmäßig die ersten beiden modelljahre betroffen gewesen zu sein scheinen.

die schaftlänge der gabel wird dir nicht viel bringen. das steuerrohr hat ca. 120mm und da musst dann hochrechnen, wie hoch dein steuersatz, vorbau und geplante spacer sind. bei allem ab 200mm bist auf mehr als der sicheren seite und hast noch nen netten spacerturm dazu


----------



## Lars-1 (3. November 2009)

Und seit wann gibt es das Ransom ? Wollte mir nämlich eines von 2008 kaufen... Außerdem dachte ich, dass so ein Rahmen hält 

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## Mario432 (3. November 2009)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> Und seit wann gibt es das Ransom ? Wollte mir nämlich eines von 2008 kaufen... Außerdem dachte ich, dass so ein Rahmen hält
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Lars



Hallo

also das Ransom gibt es seit 2006 glaube ich also der 2008'er ist die 3. Generation vom Carbon Rahmen (und wie ich finde der schönste ). Ich habe auch das 2008'er Ransom und es wird bei mir nicht mit Samthandschuhen angefasst. Der Rahmen hält schon einiges aus.


----------



## sharky (3. November 2009)

Ja das ransom gibt es seit 2006. in wie weit sich die modelle genau unterscheiden, kannst aus diesem thread entnehmen. Es wurde einiges schon genannt, aber alles hab ich nimmer im kopf. Die hauptprobleme, risse im tretlagerbereich und brechende sitzstreben am hinterbau, kamen vor allem bei den 2006er und teilweise auch bei den 2007er modellen vor. In wie weit die 2008er auch dran leiden weiss ich net genau, es gab wenig bis nix dazu hier in dem thread. Kannst dich auch mal in die ransom interessengemeinschaft eintragen, da gibt es nen thread dazu. Da ist übersichtlich aufgelistet, welches modell wo probleme machte


----------



## hardpopo (5. November 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> Gestern hat´s mein Rad erwischt!
> Gesprungen eig ganz normal, dann hats gekracht!
> 
> Schaltwerk, Schaltauge, 7 oder 8 Speichen, Kette und evt. Ritzepaket in Ar...! Plus riesen Achter.... Kette ist hinter das oberste Ritze gesprungen und hat sich verklemmt und das trotz KeFü und gefahren bin ich auf dem zwei kleinsten Blatt hinten
> ...



also ich hätte noch beide seiten das ausfallende für schnellspanner neu allerdings von nem 09er modell wenn das passt kann ich es dir verkaufen. Mfg


----------



## hardpopo (5. November 2009)

ich weiss garnicht was ihr mit der angeblich gestreckten position habt ich bin 176cm und fahre den xl rahmen und das passt super finde ich.


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. November 2009)

ich denke, es kommt auch verdammt viel auf die persönlichen vorlieben und den fahrstil drauf an.
man sollte vor dem kauf schon abwägen, ob man eher freeridisch oder tourisch unterwegs sein wird. hat mich im übrigen mein händler gefragt als ich mir meins das erste mal angeschaut habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holgi (5. November 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> die Pins können noch ein gutes Stück heraus gedreht werden.
> Sollten aber mit Loctite gesichert werden, sonst ergeht es euch wie mir.
> Nach einem Tag Bikepark fehlten einige Pins.
> 
> Könnten etwas mehr Grip haben. Aber eventuell nehme ich das anders wahr, da ich Umsteiger bin.


 
Moin,

bei den DX ist noch ein Satz längerer Pinne dabei, die Kurzen gehen aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Jussi (5. November 2009)

@hardpopo
Danke ich habe heut ein neues Schaltauge bekommen!
Was jetzt noch fehlt ist ein Schaltwerk. Dachte da wieder an X.9
Ich fahre vorne 22/34 und hinten 11/32 geht da noch ein kurzer Käfig???


----------



## Lars-1 (5. November 2009)

@hardpopo: XL bei dieser Größe ?? Dann fährtst du aber sehr tourenlastig, oder ?

@Ransom Andy: Bist du zufrieden mit deinem Ransom ? Hattest du bis jetzt irgendwelche Probleme bezüglich dem Dämpfer oder Rahmen ? Und wie ist die 55R so ?

Grüße Lars
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=129339


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. November 2009)

Lars-1 schrieb:


> @hardpopo: XL bei dieser Größe ?? Dann fährtst du aber sehr tourenlastig, oder ?
> 
> @Ransom Andy: Bist du zufrieden mit deinem Ransom ? Hattest du bis jetzt irgendwelche Probleme bezüglich dem Dämpfer oder Rahmen ? Und wie ist die 55R so ?
> 
> Grüße Lars



nahezu rundum zufrieden.

probleme hatte ich, die eigentlich jeder ransom-fahrer bisher hatte. der dämpfer. mittlerweile ist der dritte drinne. aber alle problemlos getauscht worden. garantie, kulanz etc... der jetzige dämpfer ist im vergleich zu den ersten beiden aber echt bombe! mit dem rahmen hab ich überhaupt keine probleme.

die 55r is ne geschichte für sich. braucht etwas feintuning und -je nach herstellungsdatum- einen anderen rebounddämpfer. irgendwie wurden ne weile falsche verbaut. wurd auch problemlos getauscht. gabel funzt zur zeit auch problemlos (wobei ich über den kauf einer lyrik nachdenke).

allgemeines fazit: im grunde ist das ransom ein echt tolles und problemloses rad dass aber mittlerweile zu schwer ist.
würde ich mir morgen wieder eine enduro kaufen, wäre es aber ein anderes rad. scott sollte endlich mit durchgreifender modellpflege anfangen.


----------



## Nightcrawler79 (5. November 2009)

hi,
hab die frage in nem anderen thread schon gestellt, brauch aber schnell ne antwort .
also stell ich sie noch mal hier xD


will mir die tage ein Norco shore one bestellen.
bin 1,80 gross..... brauch ich da ein M oder eher ein L ?

thx


----------



## Eike. (5. November 2009)

Hier gehts ums Ransom und nicht Norco. Nach der Geometrie-Tabelle würde ich M sagen.


----------



## Nightcrawler79 (5. November 2009)

Na thx für die antwort. wo finde ich den die tabelle?


----------



## Eike. (5. November 2009)

Schonmal auf der Norco Homepage versucht?  Die Geometrietabelle steht direkt bei den Specifikationen des Bikes.


----------



## Nightcrawler79 (5. November 2009)

nö ^^ hatte mich hier für das bike entschieden.
http://www.radstand-bielefeld.de/product_info.php/info/p187_Norco-Shore-One.html

aber thx nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightcrawler79 (5. November 2009)

hab grad mal auf der web site geschaut... sagt mir überhauptnix ^^


----------



## Ransom racer (5. November 2009)

Jussi schrieb:


> @hardpopo
> Danke ich habe heut ein neues Schaltauge bekommen!
> Was jetzt noch fehlt ist ein Schaltwerk. Dachte da wieder an X.9
> Ich fahre vorne 22/34 und hinten 11/32 geht da noch ein kurzer Käfig???



ich fahre jetzt vorne 22/36 mit einem medium wechsler.
ob short passt weis ich nicht, doch wen ich entscheiden müsste würde eher medium nehmen.


mfg


----------



## sharky (5. November 2009)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> allgemeines fazit: im grunde ist das ransom ein echt tolles und problemloses rad dass aber mittlerweile zu schwer ist.
> würde ich mir morgen wieder eine enduro kaufen, wäre es aber ein anderes rad. scott sollte endlich mit durchgreifender modellpflege anfangen.



zu schwer? was ist bei dir schwer? und warum? mein alu-ransom wiegt, ohne leichtbaugedönse das den einsatzbereich einschränken würde, 14,5kg und hat noch luft nach unten. das würd ich für den einsatzbereich als durchaus akzeptabel einstufen. die serienversion ist sicher nicht die leichteste, aber mit ein wenig umbauen, und das fängt an der gabel an, hat man ruckzuck ein angenehm leichtes bike


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. November 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> zu schwer? was ist bei dir schwer? und warum? mein alu-ransom wiegt, ohne leichtbaugedönse das den einsatzbereich einschränken würde, 14,5kg und hat noch luft nach unten. das würd ich für den einsatzbereich als durchaus akzeptabel einstufen. *die serienversion ist sicher nicht die leichteste*, aber mit ein wenig umbauen, und das fängt an der gabel an, hat man ruckzuck ein angenehm leichtes bike



richtig. daher dürfte es meiner ansicht nach noch einen ticken leichter gehn. das ransom kommt nun ins 4te modelljahr und ist mit knapp über 15kilos knapp nen kilo schwerer als andere räder dieser kategorie fürs etwaige selbe geld.
ich bin jetzt beim besten willen keiner, der ums gramm feilscht - oder gar ums kilo. aber wenn hier schon hin und wieder lese wo sich welches gewicht sparen lässt (teilweise dimensionen die ner scheibe salami gleichen) dann kann ich wohl auch meinen, dass das ransom in seiner grundausstattung etwas abnehmen könnte. und wie du sagst: mit ein wenig umbauen... dann haben selbst diejenigen, die auf stabilität setzen und ihr ransom dahingehend tunen eine leichtere grundlage. das zumindest wäre mein wunsch.


----------



## sharky (6. November 2009)

Naja, bei den komponenten bekleckern sie sich teilweise wirklich nicht mit ruhm. Die anbauteile sind super leicht. Die laufräder mit 2100g akzeptabel. Auch reifen und schläuche sind gewichtstechnisch mit 700g / 130g durchaus ok. Die gabel mit ihren 2850g einfach zu schwer. Kurbel / schaltung etc. haben durchaus potenzial, ebenso die bremse. Der rahmen ist mit ca. 4kg noch akzeptabel. Die 1kg leichteren bikes sind meist sicher besser ausgestattet, fragt sich aber eben, was scott an den teilen spart, um am ende den service und problemlosen tausch der teile zu gewährleisten. Das ist mir persönlich auch wichtig


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. November 2009)

100%! und der scott service ist mehr als erhaben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octane racer (6. November 2009)

hardpopo schrieb:


> na danke nochmal dann will ich mal hoffen das dieses bike kein fehlkauf war!!was haltet ihr von der hammerschmidt die wollte ich evtl noch am ransom verbauen, und wo bekomme ich diese günstig?? kann mir das jemand sagen??



Fahre nun seid 11 Monaten Ransom 10 mit Hammerschmidt. Keinerlei Probleme. Selbst bei hartem Einsatz bei der MEGA und Lenzerheide. Habe jetzt gerade noch ein FR Hammenschmidt an einem Ransom 30 verbaut. Rahmen zu SRAM schicken, die Fräsen das Tretlagergehäuse sowie die ISCG-Aufnahme plan und bauen die HS ein. Dann haste auch Garantie. Preis: 79  HS ist bei Mailorder günstig


----------



## andrerobert (7. November 2009)

meins wiederum auch nen 10er von 09 wurd grad erst zu scott eingeshcickt, da die ******** lager mal wieder ( zum 5 mal in einem jahr) zrschrotet waren.  soll nen einzelfall sein, scott is super kulant und ich hoffe auf das beste... ist ja shcon mein 2. rahmen dieses jahr.
hammershcmidt macht mittlerweile auch komishce geräusche... ich hoff die kümmern sich darum. die fox funktioniert super, is aber immer ausgeschlagen...

meine dudes meinen am fahrstil kanns nicht liegen da der 1 a sauber sei.

ich wünschte ich könnte in zukunft nur noch postives berichten ;-).

ach ja Einsatz: ausschließlich black forest  und alpen single trails, und ein bissl vert ride.  das wofür dieses rad eigentlich gemacht ist!


aber dennoch bin ich verliebt in das rad, wenn es fährt steht es echt außer konkurrenz.
einfach nen geiles teil. ich hoff ich kanns langfristig behalten.


----------



## Naturbursche (14. November 2009)

Scott Ransom und die Hammerschmidt Kurbel, wer hat da schon Erfahrunge?

Hallo zusammen,

da es so langsam an der Zeit ist, über neue Kettenblätter für meine Kurbel ( Truvativ Noir 3.3 TM ) nach zudenken, stelle ich mir immer wieder die eine Frage: Was ist mit der Hammerschmidt Getriebekurbel?

Klar, für den Preis der HS bekomme ich bestimmt 3-4 Kettenblättersätze.

Aber was ist mit dem Spaßfaktor, der evtl. mit HS höher ist.

Da ich noch keine Möglichkeiten hatte, die Kurbel zu testen, werde ich hier mal die Frage in den Raum stellen, auch wenn diese Frage wohl schon mehrfach gestellt wurde.

Was sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Teil?
Hat vielleicht schon jemand die HS an einem Ransom angebaut?
Worauf muss man achten?

und, und, und?

Danke und Gruß Ingo


----------



## andrerobert (14. November 2009)

Wartung: fachhändler... dafür äußerst selten.
Performance: bergauf wie bergab top in der ebene flop!
gewicht: vernachlässigbar


wenn du dein fahrrad selten wartest, technisch versierte trails fährst, keine kettenführung willst, entweder bergauf oder bergab fährst( in der ebene ist es lästig da man im overdrive modus energie vershcleudert und das effektiv spürt), und genug geld für experimente hast solltest du mal ne hammerschmidt probieren... am liebsten hätt ich 2 ransoms , eins mit und eins ohne hammershcmidt... du wirst manchmal vor freude lachen und manchmal weinen wenn du sie dir holst da sie einfahc nicht alles kann.

ich probier nächste saison die kombination mit dem größeren blatt auf der hs kombiniert mit einer zehnfachschaltung aus, das müsste dann für alles zu egbrauchen sein.

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, ist ne shcwierige entscheidung was das biken angeht...

mfg andré


----------



## sharky (15. November 2009)

andrerobert schrieb:


> ....lager mal wieder ( zum 5 mal in einem jahr) zrschrotet waren.
> ...ist ja shcon mein 2. rahmen dieses jahr
> ...hammershcmidt macht mittlerweile auch komishce geräusche
> ...die fox funktioniert super, is aber immer ausgeschlagen...
> ...



also wenn ich mir deine materialausfallquote so ansehe dann kann man an der aussage deiner "dudes"... entweder zweifeln oder auf den gedanken kommen, dass fahrstil / einsatzgebiet und bike nicht ganz zueinander passen


----------



## andrerobert (15. November 2009)

da wir uns nicht kennen möchte ich nicht dass einer wie du meinen fahrstil bewertet.

ich nehme weiterhin an dass bei meinem fahrrad etwas im hinterbau nihct stimmig war, ich hoffe scott klärt das jetzt.

aber will mich hier ja nicht rechtfertigen müssen.


----------



## Naturbursche (15. November 2009)

Hallo Andre,
Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.

Ist das wirklich so schlecht auf der Ebenen und wie macht sich das bemerkbar?

Wenn ich meine Hausstrecke fahre, dann starte ich zuhause. Zum Wald sind das dann erstmal ca. 5 km auf dem nervigen schwarzen Zeug. Und im Wald gibt es dann auch den ein oder anderen Verbindungsweg, den man dann auch fahren muss, um zum nächsten Abschnitt zu kommen.
Wenn ich dich recht verstehe, ist die HS für sowas ehr ungeeignet?

Oder habe ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## sharky (15. November 2009)

andrerobert schrieb:


> da wir uns nicht kennen möchte ich nicht dass einer wie du meinen fahrstil bewertet.
> 
> ich nehme weiterhin an dass bei meinem fahrrad etwas im hinterbau nihct stimmig war, ich hoffe scott klärt das jetzt.
> 
> aber will mich hier ja nicht rechtfertigen müssen.



"einer wie du" und das "da wir uns nicht kennen"? interessant....woher willst denn wissen, was ich für "einer" bin wenn wir uns, wie gesagt, garnicht kennen? 

ich hab mit keiner silbe deinen fahrstil bewertet, aber das urteil deiner "dudes" durchaus in frage gestellt. wer 5 lagersätze, 2 rahmen und ne gabel in serie schrottet, sollte sich gedanken machen, ob es wirklich nur am material liegt. kann am fahrstil liegen oder daran, dass das bike nicht zum einsatzbereich passt

und bevor du wieder lospolterst:
statt gleich wieder giftig zu werden, überleg doch mal, ob an der these nicht was dran ist. das material allein sehe ich bei DER ausfallquote nicht mehr als einzige ursache. aber gut, nachdenken ist nicht ganz einfach...


----------



## andrerobert (15. November 2009)

Naturbursche schrieb:


> Hallo Andre,
> Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
> 
> Ist das wirklich so schlecht auf der Ebenen und wie macht sich das bemerkbar?
> ...



sagen wir so, ich fahre jährlich ungefähr 4 transalps. die hamemrschmidt hat sich als unpraktikabel für strecken mit vielen km herausgestellt. bemerkbar macht sich das ganze wenn sie mal nicht merh ganz neu ist. dann ahst du in der ebene auf teer das gefühl dass du deine energie in reibung umsetzt, bergab im overdrive ist das nicht so direkt spürbar, und bergauf brauchst du diesen nicht, es fällt also auch nicht auf, für die 5 km ist das kein problem, da ich aber gut in form bin fahre ich gewohnheitsgemäß schnell in der ebene. -> große übersetzung also overdrive...

das nervt mich. deswegen die idee mit der 10er kassette mit 36 blatt hinten und vorne das blatt mit 2 zähnen mehr.

wenn du aber tagestouren um 50 km fährst mit guten bergen drin sollte die hammerschmidt immer noch das non plus ultra der enduro-antriebstechnik sein.   so stark fällt der genannte anchteil dann doch wieder nicht ins gewicht. am besten du fährst das tiel mal bei nem händler probe. dann wei0ßt du bescheit. ich bin von dem produkt überzeugt, es ist aber nix um schelle km zu amchen.

mfg rob


----------



## Naturbursche (15. November 2009)

Hallo rob,
mit einer Testfahrt sieht es hir bei mir ehr schlecht aus, da muss ich wohl bis nÃ¤chstes Jahr warten, wenn in Willingen wieder das Bikefestival ist. :-(

Das Problem ist halt, wenn ich jetzt die HS kaufen wÃ¼rde und merke, das sie nichts fÃ¼r mich ist, dann hab ich halt mal 500â¬ versenkt. 
Und das will ich halt vermeiden.

GruÃ Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (17. November 2009)

Guten Abend meine Herren und ev. auch Damen,

der Herbst/Winter regt zum bike tuning bzw. design an. So auch bei mir der Fall, ich plane meine 20´er Ransau ´07 ein wenig neu zu design ... 
Lacken wollte ich es im trendigem weiss in Verbindung mit der Carbon optik, die ich nicht überall überlackieren wollt ... LRS ist der DTswiss 5.1 mit HOPE Naben, usw. mal sehen, am Gewicht wollte ich auch arbeiten! Wenn es bezahlbar bliebe ... Die Unkaputtbare Domain kommt raus und wird gegen die DUROLUX 140-180 ausgetauscht ... Mal sehen was ihr noch so für Vorschläge für mich habt ... schaut mal in mein Album, und lasst euch aus ;-)

Börner


----------



## Naturbursche (17. November 2009)

Hallo Börner,
sorry, ich hab jtzt keinen Vorschlag für dich, sondern ne Frage.

Was ist das für ein kleiner Flügel an deiner Schwinge, bzw. wo bekommt man das Teil her?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## sharky (17. November 2009)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> Die Unkaputtbare Domain kommt raus und wird gegen die DUROLUX 140-180 ausgetauscht ...



was versprichst du dir davon? 

ich hatte die duro drin und hab sie sehr schnell wieder ausgebaut. das gewicht ist mit 2,7kg nicht grade gering. von dem her macht es sicher wenig sinn. das ansprechverhalten ist nach ner runde eigentuning sehr gut und braucht sich nicht vor der teuren konkurrenz verstecken. die absenkfunktion ist nett, aber wie die meisten pneumatischen systeme auch nicht ohne probleme und fällt hier und da auch mal aus. was ganz bescheiden ist, ist die dämpfung. im auslieferungszustand ne furchtbar langsame zugstufe, was dünneres öl nötig macht. dies wirkt jedoch digital auf die ohnehin nicht grade tolle druckstufe. nicken an jedem absatz und beim bremsen, absinken und eintauchen an stufen. preload der kartusche bringt nix, um das abzustellen. ich würd sie nicht mehr kaufen




Naturbursche schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein kleiner Flügel an deiner Schwinge, bzw. wo bekommt man das Teil her?



wenn du meinst, was ich sehe, dann nennt man es landläufig glaub schutzblech


----------



## Börner1982 (17. November 2009)

Naturbursche schrieb:


> Hallo Börner,
> sorry, ich hab jtzt keinen Vorschlag für dich, sondern ne Frage.
> 
> Was ist das für ein kleiner Flügel an deiner Schwinge, bzw. wo bekommt man das Teil her?
> ...





Stimmt, man nennt es Schutzblech 

Habe ich mir selber gebaut, die Idee kam vom CUBE Bike, die bieten das an ... Und da SCOTT soetwas noch nicht macht, bin ich in den Keller gegangen und habe etwas "gebastelt" 
... ist ne top sache, da der Dämpfer schön sauber bleibt, gerade bei schmuddelwetter ...



@ sharky

2,7kg ... solch schlechtes feedback der Durolux ??? Hmm, die 2009er soll vom Gewicht und der Technik absolut nicht so sein wie du es hier beschreibst ... welches Modell hattest du?


----------



## sharky (17. November 2009)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> @ sharky
> 
> 2,7kg ... solch schlechtes feedback der Durolux ??? Hmm, die 2009er soll vom Gewicht und der Technik absolut nicht so sein wie du es hier beschreibst ... welches Modell hattest du?



sagt wer? ich hatte die 2009er bzw. 2008er castings (die nach wie vor die selben sind) mit 2009er innenleben. wenn du im SR forum hier warst um deine infos abzuholen: vergiss es. es hat ein paar "sehr überzeugte" dort, die keine nachteile bei nix sehen. egal wie schlecht das teil an der gabel funktioniert. das gewicht hab ich selbst nachgewogen. nur die 1.5" version mit aluschaft ist leichter. die 1 1/8" wiegt so viel.


----------



## Börner1982 (17. November 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> sagt wer? ich hatte die 2009er bzw. 2008er castings (die nach wie vor die selben sind) mit 2009er innenleben. wenn du im SR forum hier warst um deine infos abzuholen: vergiss es. es hat ein paar "sehr überzeugte" dort, die keine nachteile bei nix sehen. egal wie schlecht das teil an der gabel funktioniert. das gewicht hab ich selbst nachgewogen. nur die 1.5" version mit aluschaft ist leichter. die 1 1/8" wiegt so viel.



Hmm, 

das wär ja mal echt dumm ... !!! Dann muß ich mal sehen was ich dann mache, vom Gewicht her war sie bis "zu deiner Aussage" interessant-> doch jetzt ... 
Die Domain ist dann nicht viel schwerer, aber das dumme ist, dass ich diese nicht absenken kann ... und das beschwert das Bergauf fahren! Vom Gewicht mal nicht gesprochen ... das kommt noch hinzu!


----------



## sharky (17. November 2009)

glaub mir, die 2,7kg stimmen. zumindest für die 1 1/8" version, das bringen viele durcheinander


----------



## Börner1982 (17. November 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/2009-SUNTOUR-FED...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item53dd93e144


----------



## peter_vals (17. November 2009)

Teure, absenkbare, schweere und stabile Alternative : http://www.sram.com/node/159/brand/rockshox/src/cat ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (17. November 2009)

Netter Vorschlag,
aber ich denke das es echt heftig vom Preis sein wird-wobei die Absenkung ja auch sehr oft seine tücken hat/haben soll???


----------



## sharky (17. November 2009)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/2009-SUNTOUR-FED...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item53dd93e144



schön. herstellerangabe. für die 1.5" version. den irrtum findet man leider oft


----------



## Börner1982 (17. November 2009)

Schweinerei ... Jedenfalls habe ich die Gabel in Willingen getestet und war so vom ansprechverhalten her zufrieden ... 

Anderes Thema, hat jemand von euch schon mal nen Carbon-Rahmen lackiert ... jedenfalls nen teil davon? Da ich nicht alles weiss machen wollt...


----------



## sharky (17. November 2009)

ansprechverhalten in ölgetuntem zustand ist super, nur die dämpfung kannst vergessen


----------



## Naturbursche (17. November 2009)

> Zitat von Sharky,
> wenn du meinst, was ich sehe, dann nennt man es landläufig glaub schutzblech



Ja, ich meine was Du siehst  und bei uns nennt man das auch Scutzblech.
Ich hatte mal ein Specialized stump jumber und da gab es so ein Teil auch serienmäßig. 
Doch die nannten das dann "Wings" oder so.

Da das Ding gut war, hatte ich halt Hoffnung, das Scott auch so ein Teil hat.

Börner, wie hast Du das "Schutzblech" oder "spritzlappen"   gebaut?

Ach ja, was ich noch los werden wollte, ich habe die Fox in meinem Ransom. 
Ich weis zwar nicht wie die anderen Gabeln so arbeiten, doch ich möchte nicht tauschen.
Ok, der Preis ist schon ne Nummer, doch sie ist jeden Taler wert.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das sie nicht nen halbe Tonne wiegt 

Doch, es macht immer wieder Spass damit. 

Die Absenkfunktion nutze ich allerdings eher selten, ich habe dann immer das Gefühl, das was Bremst und das nervt.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Börner1982 (18. November 2009)

@ Naturbursche

... das ist nicht schwer oder kompliziert, leider ist meine Cam defekt, sonst würd ich dir das fotografieren und du siehst es selbst ... 

Du brauchst nur ein etwas breiteres Schutzblech, welches du nicht mehr brauchst, weil du es ja eh zuschneidest 
Ich hatte noch ein SKS für Vorne über und habe das "missbraucht" um mein Dämpfer zu schützen... ich stelle die Tage ein Bild hier rein, dann können die, die dafür Verwendung haben es nachbauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radfahrer92 (21. November 2009)

Hi,

Da mein Ransom im Januar 1 Jahr alt wird, wollte ich mal nachfragen wie es eigentlich mit dem Service von dem Rahmen aussieht. Man hat ja nur 5 Jahre Garantie wenn man ihn durchchecken lässt, oder?
Habe den Ransom 10 2009 Rahmen (nur Rahmen nicht komplett Rad). Würdet ihr ihn einschicken und wie ist das mit dem Dämpfer?

Dank euch für die Hilfe.


----------



## sharky (22. November 2009)

wenn du ihn nicht durchchecken lässt, hast du 24 monate gewährleistung, wenn du ihn durchchecken lässt, sind es 60 monate. völlig richtig. warum du den rahmen / das bike einschicken willst, erschließt sich mir noch nicht ganz. geh doch zum nächsten händler, die machen das ja genau so und du kannst das rad am stück hinstellen


----------



## radfahrer92 (22. November 2009)

Einschicken deswegen weil ich irgendwo mal gelesen habe das man einen Carbonrahmen einschicken soll. Da er dort irgendwie geröntgt wird. 
Aber wenn ich ihn auch zum Händler tuhen kann ist es auch gut. Kann ich da zu jedem x-beliebigen gehen oder muss es ein Scott Händler sein? Und wie ist das mit dem Dämpfer sollte man ihn auch jährlich Einschicken?


----------



## sharky (23. November 2009)

Ich kenn mich mit der jährlichen check-up vorsorge von scott bei seinen carbonrahmen nicht aus, aber angesichts der kosten für röntgen eines rahmens halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich, wenn die jeden rahmen rein präventiv jährlich röntgen würden. Das würde ich eher als gerücht sehen. Ohne dir das gegenteil beweisen zu können

Zur jährlichen inspektion muss das ding natürlich zum scott händler!


----------



## Börner1982 (26. November 2009)

*An alle, 

die es interessiert, wie man in ein paar Minuten, und einem alten Schutzblech+Kabelbinder, sein Dämpfer über die "Schmuddel-Winterzeit" recht sauber hält / halten kann ... !!!*

*Schaut bei mir im "Fotoalbum" rein*, dort habe ich es so fotografiert, dass es jeder ganz einfach nach bauen kann... 

Viel spass damit ... es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall bei dem nassen Wetter!!!


----------



## hardpopo (29. November 2009)

moin moin alle miteinander ich hab gestern bei meinen ransom folgendes festgestellt, wenn ich den equilizer mit dem druck der für mein gewicht angegeben ist einstelle(also auf der positiv und negativkammer den selben druck) läuft der dämpfer viel zu weich und der lock out funktioniert auch nicht richtig!! wenn ich aber auf der negativkammer nur die hälfte der positivkammer aufpumpe läuft er super gut und ohne mucken!!?? schon mal jemand evtl das gleiche problem gehabt?? keine ahnung ob das jetzt dem dämpfer schadet oder so. Mfg


----------



## sharky (29. November 2009)

wenn der lockout nicht geht, solltest du mal hinten die beiden einstellschrauben drehen, die müssen sauber sitzen, damit der lockout richtig funktioniert. was mich wundert, ist, dass du nur 50% des + drucks in der - kammer hast. normalerweise sollte der dämpfer sich da erst mal kaum bewegen lassen. bist du sicher, dass du den druck richtig drin hast? wie viel wiegst du und welcher druck ist wo drin? hast du PSI / lbs irgendwo gelesen und das auf kg bezogen?


----------



## hardpopo (29. November 2009)

ich hab positiv 27,9 bar und negativ 15 bar bei 90 kilo


----------



## Börner1982 (29. November 2009)

... ganz einfach, du mußt beide Luftkammern mit dem selben DRUCK befüllung ... in deinem Fall also -> 27,9 bar <- .... so soll es sein ... !!!


----------



## sharky (29. November 2009)

hardpopo schrieb:


> ich hab positiv 27,9 bar und negativ 15 bar bei 90 kilo



wenn du bei dem gewicht den druck von 27,9 bar in beide kammern machst, sollte der dämpfer normal funktionieren
wenn du nur 15 in der negativkammer hast, dann müsste er erst mal knüppelhart sein und kaum ansprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardpopo (29. November 2009)

er spricht aber super an und wenn ich wie gesagt den gleichen druck in beiden kammern hab ist er so weich das mir vom federweg nicht viel bleibt


----------



## hardpopo (29. November 2009)

wenn ich ihn dann vom lockout in 100mm schalte geht er fast ganz rein


----------



## sharky (29. November 2009)

dann stimmt da was nicht. sicher, dass das manometer den richtigen druck anzeigt? 25% SAG dürften bei den einstellungen etwa drin sein. aber nicht ganz. kannst du die 3 modi sauber schalten, merkst du nen unterschied?


----------



## hardpopo (29. November 2009)

ja wie gesagt er funktioniert erst mit dieser einstellung richtig


----------



## sharky (30. November 2009)

seltsam... die beiden kammern halten den druck? also jeweils getrennt voneinander?


----------



## peter_vals (30. November 2009)

Hast du zuerst den Positivdruck gefüllt und dann der Negative???


----------



## hardpopo (1. Dezember 2009)

peter_vals schrieb:


> Hast du zuerst den Positivdruck gefüllt und dann der Negative???



ja genau erst positiv dann negativ und halten tun sie den druck auch


----------



## sharky (1. Dezember 2009)

seltsam...

da fällt mir offen gestanden nicht mehr viel ein. wenn bei gleichem + und - druck, der von beiden kammern gehalten wird, der dämpfer kaum anspricht und nur bei halbem - druck funktioniert, dann solltest du das ding am besten zum service schicken. mein latein ist grad am ende, es sei denn, dass du ein detail nicht erwähnt hast, das vielleicht wichtig ist


----------



## hardpopo (2. Dezember 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> seltsam...
> 
> da fällt mir offen gestanden nicht mehr viel ein. wenn bei gleichem + und - druck, der von beiden kammern gehalten wird, der dämpfer kaum anspricht und nur bei halbem - druck funktioniert, dann solltest du das ding am besten zum service schicken. mein latein ist grad am ende, es sei denn, dass du ein detail nicht erwähnt hast, das vielleicht wichtig ist



ne ne es ist nich so das er dann kaum anspricht sondern super weich ist und sich die karre wie ein real mountainbike fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (2. Dezember 2009)

ohne das ding gefahren zu haben kann ich deinen aussagen so langsam wenig aussage entlocken
vielleicht erwartest du nur was anderes als es das bike macht?


----------



## hardpopo (13. Dezember 2009)

so dämpfer service machen lassen jetzt läuft er wieder sauber mal schauen wie lange!!


----------



## hayoallomas (11. Januar 2010)

andrerobert schrieb:


> meins wiederum auch nen 10er von 09 wurd grad erst zu scott eingeshcickt, da die ******** lager mal wieder ( zum 5 mal in einem jahr) zrschrotet waren.  soll nen einzelfall sein, scott is super kulant und ich hoffe auf das beste... ist ja shcon mein 2. rahmen dieses jahr.
> hammershcmidt macht mittlerweile auch komishce geräusche... ich hoff die kümmern sich darum. die fox funktioniert super, is aber immer ausgeschlagen...
> 
> meine dudes meinen am fahrstil kanns nicht liegen da der 1 a sauber sei.
> ...



Bevor hier über Fahrstil diskutiert wird: auch mit weit weniger Aktion und ohne vert ride also nur Hügelwald plus ein paar Wochen Singletrails im Vinschgau kann man die Lager klein bekommen. Mir letztes Jahr 2 mal passiert.
Vom Ransom kann ich mich aber nicht trennen, ist einfach zu geil.
Hab jetzt seit ein paar Tagen ein 10er von 2010, mal sehn ob damit alles besser wird. Es könnte ja sein, dass da was an den Lagern verbessert worden ist, denn Einzelfälle waren das nie (siehe die ganze Diskussion auf dem board)!


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. Januar 2010)

werde meine lager jetzt nach fast zwei jahren das erste mal tauschen, weil zwei stück ein wenig haken. und mein rad wurd nicht geschont. dafür in der zeit 3 dämpfer bekommen


----------



## hayoallomas (12. Januar 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> werde meine lager jetzt nach fast zwei jahren das erste mal tauschen, weil zwei stück ein wenig haken. und mein rad wurd nicht geschont. dafür in der zeit 3 dämpfer bekommen



ja, der scott service ist ziehmlich großzügig; ich hatte auch zwei dämpfer, drei Mal Lager, einen Rahmen (wegen Lagerung) und nun das ganze Bike. Ist auf der einen Seite ärgerlich wegen der Ausfallzeiten, aber andererseits vorbildlich. Und wenn der Bock läuft ist er halt unvergleichlich....
hab noch ein cannondale prophet, da verzieht sich die Schwinge beim ordentlichen Reintreten, dass die Schaltung nicht mehr 1 a läuft, nur da hat nie einer geholfen - lag aber auch am faulen Händler.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mal in eine Ersatzwippe chinesische Billiglager (für 6 EUR das Stück) reingesteckt, die hielten fast genau so lange: 3 Monate.
Die 2010er Lgerung sieht von aussen etwas anders aus, ich hoffe, es ist nicht nur der Lack


----------



## hardpopo (14. Januar 2010)

ja der service ist echt gut bei scott aber wie hayo schon sagt wenn man nen scheiß händler hat geht garnichts. ich hab ja am anfang auch nur ärger mit dem ransom 30 gehabt. hab dann aber den händler gewechselt ist jetzt (elba rad in adendorf bei lüneburg) und die sind echt top und haben auch nen mechaniker der (wie viele leider nicht) ahnung von der materie hat und selber aktiv fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardpopo (14. Januar 2010)

wer kann mir denn hier noch ein paar tips zu anderen dämpfern sagen will evtl den eq gegen einen federdämpfer tauschen?


----------



## Mr_Ransom (14. Januar 2010)

hardpopo schrieb:


> wer kann mir denn hier noch ein paar tips zu anderen dämpfern sagen will evtl den eq gegen einen federdämpfer tauschen?



Hi,

ich habe gegen Fox RP23 getauscht, bin top zufrieden.
Haste halt den Komfort mit Lenkerschalter nicht mehr.
Der PP Hebel reicht aber, PLattform ist wirksamer als mit EQ

Gruss


----------



## UFO-DS (14. Januar 2010)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe gegen Fox RP23 getauscht, bin top zufrieden.
> Haste halt den Komfort mit Lenkerschalter nicht mehr.
> ...



haste bitte mal ein foto?


----------



## Mr_Ransom (14. Januar 2010)

UFO-DS schrieb:


> haste bitte mal ein foto?



Heute aber nimmer,
vielleicht am Wochenende

Gruss


----------



## ransomrider (14. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte einen x-Fusion o2 montiert. Kein Lockout, keine Plattform, nur Zugstufe-Einstellung. Hat aber meiner Meinung nach besser funktioniert als der Equalizer.

Ps: Falls den jemand möchte, brauche ihn eigentlich nicht mehr und die passenden Buchsen hat er auch schon.


----------



## Mario432 (14. Januar 2010)

Was ihr nur gegen den Equalizer habt, der ist doch TOP! Also ich bin voll zufrieden mit dem Teil  (und ich bin auch schon andere gefahren, Monarch, DHX 5.0 coil und air... allerdings nicht am Ransom). Aber naja, jeder wie er will


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Januar 2010)

Mario432 schrieb:


> Was ihr nur gegen den Equalizer habt, der ist doch TOP! Also ich bin voll zufrieden mit dem Teil  (und ich bin auch schon andere gefahren, Monarch, DHX 5.0 coil und air... allerdings nicht am Ransom). Aber naja, jeder wie er will



na, das is ja auch der knackpunkt... jeder dämpfer wirkt sich in jedem rad anders aus.
ich würd liebend gern nen dhx5.0 ins ransom schrauben. ich befürchte jedoch fast, dass die kennlinie nicht zum rad passen wird.
ich find den equalizer auch top. die haltbarkeit is jedoch - gelinde ausgedrückt - bedenkenswert....


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. Januar 2010)

Servus, Leute. Ich denk mein Hirn schaltet sich in wichigen Momenten aus.

Laut dem Manual befinden sich im Ransom 10 Lager für den Hinterbau:

http://scottusa.com/download/08bike/2008_manual_o_ransom_gb_web.pdf

(Seite 3)

Ich kann aber nur acht finden. Spinn ich jetzt?


----------



## sharky (20. Januar 2010)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> ich habe gegen Fox RP23 getauscht, bin top zufrieden.
> Haste halt den Komfort mit Lenkerschalter nicht mehr.
> Der PP Hebel reicht aber, PLattform ist wirksamer als mit EQ



ich halte die plattformen grundsätzlich auch für angenehmer als die 3 stellungen beim equalizer. und den RP23 kann man ja umbauen auf fernbedienung. 

was mich bei *dir* aber interessieren würde: 
wie viel wiegst du, was für einen RP23 hast du denn verbaut hinsichtlich druckstufen- und zugstufentuning und kammergröße? ich hatte einen RP2 HV1 drin, das ding rauschte mir gnadenlos durch den federweg. das teil war viel zu linear für mein ransom. wie ist das bei dir?


----------



## Jussi (20. Januar 2010)

Hey Andi!

Keine Sorge im Bezug auf die Lager spinnst du nicht ansonsonsten kann ich das nicht beurteilen 

Es sind aber auch keine 10 sondern 9 Lager! Oder ich habe eins vergessen  was auch nicht auszuschließen ist.....denke aber nicht!

Dreh dein Rad mal um und guck von unten wo der Bowdenzug des Umwerfers verläuft der wird um ein Röllchen umgelenkt und dort ist noch ein Lager!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ransom (20. Januar 2010)

Jussi schrieb:


> Hey Andi!
> 
> Keine Sorge im Bezug auf die Lager spinnst du nicht ansonsonsten kann ich das nicht beurteilen
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich glaube im Umschalter für den Federweg für den Equalizer ist auch noch ein kleines Lager drin,
somit könnte 10 Lager stimmen

Gruss


----------



## Jussi (20. Januar 2010)

Genau! Ich depp 
Das stimmt aber hat das schonmal wer gewechselt?
Also ich nicht und es hält noch


----------



## hardpopo (21. Januar 2010)

also ich hätte dann einen ca 200 km alten equalizer abzugeben falls wer interesse hat einfach melden


----------



## sharky (21. Januar 2010)

@hardpopo, drei fragen an dich
- wie viel willst du für den equalizer haben? Gern per PM mehr...
- was hast du denn für einen dämpfer jetzt drin?
- reicht dessen progression, damit das ding nicht durch den federweg rauscht?

@mr. Ransom
Wäre super, wenn du eine kurze info zum thema RP23 für mich hättest, da meiner wie gesagt wie blöd durch den federweg rauschte und ich nicht weiss, ob das nur an der großen luftkammer liegt 





			
				sharky schrieb:
			
		

> wie viel wiegst du, was für einen RP23 hast du denn verbaut hinsichtlich druckstufen- und zugstufentuning und kammergröße? ich hatte einen RP2 HV1 drin, das ding rauschte mir gnadenlos durch den federweg. das teil war viel zu linear für mein ransom. wie ist das bei dir?


----------



## KäptnFR (21. Januar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> und ich nicht weiss, ob das nur an der großen luftkammer liegt


woran solls denn sonst liegen? (und sag jetzt bitte nicht "an der druckstufe" )
Ein eher degressiver hinterbau verträgt sich halt nicht mit ner flachen dämpferkennlinie eines "high-volume" luftdämpfers. 
kipp halt einfach mal 20 oder 30cc Öl in die luftkammer, dann siehste ja wie sichs verändert, alles keine zauberei...


----------



## sharky (21. Januar 2010)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> woran solls denn sonst liegen? (und sag jetzt bitte nicht "an der druckstufe" )
> Ein eher degressiver hinterbau verträgt sich halt nicht mit ner flachen dämpferkennlinie eines "high-volume" luftdämpfers.
> kipp halt einfach mal 20 oder 30cc Öl in die luftkammer, dann siehste ja wie sichs verändert, alles keine zauberei...



Jo, natürlich liegt es ursächlich irgendwie an der luftkammer. Aber:

Meine frage hinter der frage war: ist einer mit der normalen kammer ausreichend progressiv oder ist der mr. Rasom ein 60kg fliegengewicht und bei mir 95kg mann wäre auch die normale luftkammer nicht ausreichend, um das teil vernünftig hinzubekommen. Der hinterbau ist das hauptausschlaggebende, aber das fahrergewicht spielt eben doch ne rolle und wenn ein leichtgewicht drauf hockt mag ein luftdämpfer funktionieren, der bei einem heavy duty eben nicht mehr geht weil der die progression durchs eigengewicht überkompensiert


----------



## KäptnFR (21. Januar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> weil der die progression durchs eigengewicht überkompensiert



 *ähem* nix für ungut, aber das seh ich bissle anders: Mit dem Luftdruck im Dämpfer verschiebst du dessen kennlinie parallel zur y-achse nach oben (mehr druck, schwere Fahrer) oder nach unten (weniger druck, leichtere Fahrer). Du beeinflusst aber damit dessen kennlinienVERLAUF nicht, der bleibt im wesentlichen (oder sogar absolut?) gleich.

Mit dem Luftdruck (="Federvorspannung") stellst du dir immer einen gewissen sag ein, der dir für deinen fahrstil und das gelände in dem du dich bewegst behagt. Der leichte fahrer pumpt entspr. weniger druck rein wie du, damit beide auf einen gewissen sag-wert kommen. wenn der dämpfer nun zu wenig progression hat für den hinterbau, wird der leichte fahrer genau das gleiche problem haben wie der schwere, nämlich das der hinterbau (trotz korrektem sag/vorspannung) durch den federweg rauscht und durchschlägt.

probiers halt aus wie ichs dir empfohlen habe, ist doch kein ding?

PS: wenns dich beruhigt, vorher glaubst es wohl eh nicht: ich hatte mal das gleiche problem mit nem dt swiss 210L. dessen luftkammer ist auch zu groß und damit zu wenig progressiv. Mit etwas Öl drin (~20 oder 30cc) hätte es kennlinienmässig funktioniert, hab den dämpfer aber aus anderen gründen wieder ausgebaut.


----------



## sharky (21. Januar 2010)

> Mit dem Luftdruck (="Federvorspannung") stellst du dir immer einen gewissen sag ein, der dir für deinen fahrstil und das gelände in dem du dich bewegst behagt. Der leichte fahrer pumpt entspr. weniger druck rein wie du, damit beide auf einen gewissen sag-wert kommen. wenn der dämpfer nun zu wenig progression hat für den hinterbau, wird der leichte fahrer genau das gleiche problem haben wie der schwere, nämlich das der hinterbau (trotz korrektem sag/vorspannung) durch den federweg rauscht und durchschlägt.


Ja. Nein. Ich bin grundsätzlich mit dir einig, was luftkammergröße und progression angeht. Die kennlinie und der luftdruck haben nicht digital miteinander zu tun und in der theorie hast du vollkommen recht. Aber wenn sich die masse des fahrers um 100% unterscheidet spielt auch eben doch mit rein. Die progression verläuft von der kraftseite her nämlich nicht völlig linear, hier spielt der luftdruck in der kammer eben doch ne rolle so dass das fahrergewicht wieder durch die hintertür mit reinspielt. Kleinere kammer, mehr druck heisst dann tendenziell mehr endprogression so dass ich ggü leichten fahrern eher einen vorteil haben dürfte, aber ich will trotzdem die eckdaten vom mr. ransom wissen


----------



## KäptnFR (21. Januar 2010)

Hat mich jetzt doch weiter interessiert und nach intensivem bemühen von "guugl" muss ich folgende aussage 





KäptnFR schrieb:


> Du beeinflusst aber damit dessen kennlinienVERLAUF nicht, der bleibt im wesentlichen (oder sogar absolut?) gleich.


 leider korrigieren.

guggst du hier (Seite 3): http://www.hjpahl.com/Kapitel_2.pdf 
Demnach geht der anfangsdruck tatsächlich in den verlauf der kennlinie ein. Höherer anfangsdruck = mehr progression! Leider löst das aber trotzdem nicht dein problem, im gegenteil, wie du ja sagtest, hast ja als schwergewicht (mit dementsprechend höherem betriebsdruck) eh schon mehr progression zur verfügung. 
Also, wie ich schon sagte: "Vo" verkleinern bei konstantem "s" ergibt eine größere "F" 
Dank I-net (und natürlich sharky) müssen wir nicht dumm sterben... 

Damits hier nicht zu trocken wird bei all dem technik blabla, zur auflockerung ein bischen "verblocktes rumgetriale" vom herbst 2009:

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/7571649"]Herbst am Lago 2009 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Januar 2010)

hey, capitano..

in dem video fährt einer eine durolux. wie zufrieden is der mit dieser gabel und hat er noch was getuned?

greetz, andy


----------



## KäptnFR (21. Januar 2010)

Hi Andy, das fragst Ihn am besten selbst 

VG Tobi


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Januar 2010)

vieles merci.. werd ich dann mal tun.


----------



## hardpopo (21. Januar 2010)

weiss einer zufällig was so ein equalizer von oktober 09 wert ist finde im netz keine angaben???


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Januar 2010)

~600 eus liess ich mir sagen.. neu


----------



## sharky (21. Januar 2010)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Höherer anfangsdruck = mehr progression!


eben! sag ich doch 


			
				sharky schrieb:
			
		

> Die progression verläuft von der kraftseite her nämlich nicht völlig linear, hier spielt der luftdruck in der kammer eben doch ne rolle


mehr druck = mehr kraftaufwand für mehr genutzten federweg als bei weniger druck = mehr progression. sehr einfach ausgedrückt, aber wir wissen, was wir meinen 

aber bevor ich noch einen dämpfer setze und rumliegen habe... da frag ich eben


@hardpopo
wert ist er das, was die leute zu zahlen bereit sind, gewollt hat scott mal die 600, für 200 - 300 sind die dinger als schon bei ebay rausgegangen

@andy
ich hatte eine durolux drin und nach sehr kurzer zeit wieder rausgeschmissen. verarbeitung ist gut. ansprechen nach einem öltuning sehr gut. lässt man die gabel im urzustand mit fettschmierung eher mäßig. das öltuning bezahlt man mit einem permanenten ölfilm auf den standrohren, die man ggf. durch o-ring einbau in die gabel lösen kann
die gabel ist in summe ok, aber die dämpfung eine katastrophe. obwohl ich von SR schon eine "verbesserte, aktuelle" kartusche bekam, war die zugstufe unfahrbar langsam. dünneres öl musste rein, so dass die gabel bei völlig offener zugstufe schnell genug arbeitete. im gegenzug litt die druckstufe dann massiv, an jeder stufe sackte das teil durch ohne ende. der preload per luftdruck bringt nix spürbares außer ein etwas schlechteres ansprechen.

hab jetzt ne lyrik drin und bin glücklich. mein fazit:
wer billig kauft, kauft eben doch zwei mal. für 299 sicher viel gabel, aber da sie die grundanforderungen eben doch nur teilweise erfüllt und die dämpfung schlicht für´n a... ist, ist sogar das geld zu viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ransom (21. Januar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> eben! sag ich doch
> mehr druck = mehr kraftaufwand für mehr genutzten federweg als bei weniger druck = mehr progression. sehr einfach ausgedrückt, aber wir wissen, was wir meinen
> 
> aber bevor ich noch einen dämpfer setze und rumliegen habe... da frag ich eben
> ...



Hi,

ihr hattet ja heut schon viel Zeit für Diskussionen, vor Allem der Käptn war ja richtig ingenieurmässig unterwegs.
Bin zwar selbst Ingenieur, im Fall RP23 habe ich aber eher try and error gemacht.
Ich habe einen RP23 high volume und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Wiege ca 80 kg, fahre mit 15,7 bar ca 25-30% SAG.

Allerdings gibts bei den RP23 auch Unterschiede in der Einstellung der Dämpfungen werksseitig.

Gruss


----------



## sharky (21. Januar 2010)

das wundert mich doch etwas. ich hatte, zwar bei einigen kg mehr auf der waage, den selben druck drin, aber auch bei weiteren steigerungen rauschte das ding durch den federweg wie wild. dass du auch einen HV hast, wundert mich doch. bei mir war das ding bei den kleinsten unebenheiten am ende des federwegs


----------



## hardpopo (22. Januar 2010)

hallo hab in dem video oben gesehen das dieses ransom ne doppelbrücke drin hat hab vbor kurzem bei scott angefragt wegen einer boxxer, die haben mir davon abgeraten und geben für eine db keine freigabe???????????


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Januar 2010)

ei, musst den käptn halt mal fragen. aber mal ehrlich: freigabe hin oder her... sis ja kein tüv.


----------



## hardpopo (22. Januar 2010)

ist das etwa ne boxxer in dem ransom?? scott gibt keine freigabe dafür! probleme oder geht die geometrie so auch noch? Mfg






KäptnFR schrieb:


> Hat mich jetzt doch weiter interessiert und nach intensivem bemühen von "guugl" muss ich folgende aussage  leider korrigieren.
> 
> guggst du hier (Seite 3): http://www.hjpahl.com/Kapitel_2.pdf
> Demnach geht der anfangsdruck tatsächlich in den verlauf der kennlinie ein. Höherer anfangsdruck = mehr progression! Leider löst das aber trotzdem nicht dein problem, im gegenteil, wie du ja sagtest, hast ja als schwergewicht (mit dementsprechend höherem betriebsdruck) eh schon mehr progression zur verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Januar 2010)

soweit ich weiss is das eine. gut, über den sinn oder unsinn einer doppelbrücke oder extralangem federweg bei nem ransom mag man sich streiten. ich persönlich finde es zuviel des guten. mag bestimmt seine berechtigung haben, ich weiss es nicht.

mein gedanke ist derzeit eine 180mm Gabel anstatt der 160er. wenn nichts dagegenspricht, werde ich das eventuell auch tun. mal sehn.


----------



## sharky (22. Januar 2010)

hardpopo schrieb:


> ist das etwa ne boxxer in dem ransom?? scott gibt keine freigabe dafür! probleme oder geht die geometrie so auch noch? Mfg



guten morgen 

die videos vom käptn sind ja schon fast legendär, und dass er ne boxxer drin hat, ist vielen, den meisten, eh bekannt. dass scott das nicht freigibt wissen wir seit der recherche einiger nutzer, aber dass es funktioniert, genau so wie 180mm SC gabeln, für die es auch keine freigabe gibt, beweist der käptn ja  

kommt drauf an, was du fahren willst, meinem kenntnisstand nach "traveln" einige die langhubigen gabeln mit nem spanngurt beim berg hoch fahren nach unten


----------



## Danilo (25. Januar 2010)

hallo
hatt jemand das Gewicht des Original verbautem LRS vom 2008 Ransom 30 im Kopf ( Sun SOS )
danke


----------



## sharky (25. Januar 2010)

ich weiss nimmer, was bei mir im 40er drin war, aber der wog 2100g


----------



## Danilo (25. Januar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> ich weiss nimmer, was bei mir im 40er drin war, aber der wog 2100g



na das geht ja noch, ich hätte sie schwehrer eingeschätzt rein vom gefühl. Ich wollte eventuel was leichteres einbauen.
danke für die info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Januar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> ich weiss nimmer, was bei mir im 40er drin war, aber der wog 2100g



alexrims sx44, scott front hub, shimano 525(?) rear hub glaub ich.
sehr haltbar waren die felgen allerdings nicht


----------



## sharky (25. Januar 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> alexrims sx44, scott front hub, shimano 525(?) rear hub glaub ich.



ja sowas in die richtung könnte es gewesen sein. angesichts der teile ein durchaus respektables gewicht.


----------



## t-age (3. Februar 2010)

Aloha,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig und begehe keinen Regelverstoß, aber ich denke mal hier macht's Sinn...

Ich habe einen nagelneuen Satz Scott "Shock Fixation Plates" für die Alu-Ransoms abzugeben, empfiehlt sich wohl für FR-Einsatz. Teile-Nr. 205967-223. VHB 25  inkl. Briefversand; wenn ich da arg daneben liege bitte Bescheid geben.







[/URL][/IMG]

Rückmeldungen bitte per pm oder mail.

LG t-age


----------



## Eike. (3. Februar 2010)

Und was ist der Unterschied zur normalen Dämpferaufnahme?


----------



## Fossi85 (3. Februar 2010)

Mal noch ne andere Frage. Wo bekommt man den solche Originalen Zubehörteile her?


----------



## t-age (3. Februar 2010)

@Eike.: einfach auf's Bild klicken, im Vollbild ist der Text dazu lesbar...

@Fossi85: über den Scott-Händler deines Vertrauens würde ich mal behaupten...

LG t-age


----------



## Fossi85 (3. Februar 2010)

Kann man im Netz auch irgendwo nachlesen was es alles gibt?


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Februar 2010)

das würd mich jetz aber auch mal interessieren. hab mal gelesen dass es Ausfallenden für 12mm Steckachse gibt.... richtig?


----------



## sharky (3. Februar 2010)

sollte das net alles auf de scott HP stehen oder beim scott händler in erfahrung zu bringen sein? 
da erfährt man dann aus zuverlässiger quelle, was es alles gibt und was es kostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (3. Februar 2010)

t-age schrieb:


> @Eike.: einfach auf's Bild klicken, im Vollbild ist der Text dazu lesbar...



Da steht nur, dass der Dämpfer damit im FR Einsatz besser funktionieren soll aber nicht wie das erreicht werden soll (andere Winkel, Progression oder was auch immer).


----------



## sharky (3. Februar 2010)

war jetzt zwar net im keller aber so grundlegend anders als die normalen sehen die net aus


----------



## KäptnFR (3. Februar 2010)

Jeden tag eine gute tat: hab die originalen grad mal über diese tuning teile gelegt, die sich (zwar nicht im einsatz, da verwende ich selbgefräste, aber) natürlich auch in meinem umfangreichen sammelsurium befinden. bei den tuning dingern ist der "senkrecht" gemessene abstand zwischen dämpfer-befestigungsloch und den beiden rahmen-befestigungslöchern 5mm größer als bei den originalen. der "horizontale" abstand ist gleich, der lenkwinkel verändert sich also nicht. (die "horizontalachse" ist dem fall die achse durch die beiden befestigungslöcher)
wenn mich meine kinematikkenntnisse nicht gänzlich verlassen haben müsste das theoretisch eine etwas progressivere kennlinie zur folge haben.
(=>sharky, auf sie mit gebrüll! )

weiters sind bei den dingern die hinteren befestigungslöcher langlöcher (in vertikaler richtung versteht sich) und die teile haben hinten so eine art ausleger, der sich offensichtlich zusätzlich am rahmen (am runden gehäuseteil der schwingenlagerung) abstützen soll. Ergibt wohl eine günstigere Biegemomenteneinleitung in den rahmen...? Die langlöcher sorgen dafür, daß sich die ausleger hinten auf dem rahmen abstützen können ohne dass vorher die drehbewegung von den beiden befestigungsschrauben begrenzt wird. 

Ich hoffe man kann nachvollziehen was ich meine....is ja schon spät 

PS: @Tom hast die nase voll von C-dale oder wat?


----------



## Ankalagon (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
bin froh diesen Thread hier gefunden zu haben und was ich bislang hier gelesen habe finde ich sehr interessant, weil es (wer hääte es gedacht) oftmals auch genau meine Probleme sind .
Ich fahre ein Scott Ransom 30 (2009) und habe bislang noch nichts an ihm verändert.

-Jetzt will ich aber einen Chainguide und Bashguard nachrüsten, ich habe mir als Kettenführung den "NC-17 Stinger" ausgeguckt gehabt, einen "SLX-Umwerfer" und einen "Truvativ Rock Guard" (22 und 36 Zähne).

-Jetzt frage ich mich aber welchen Umwerfer man sich holen sollte, weil es ja doch immer etwas umständlich ist den an die Aufnahme anzubringen.

-Hat jemand von euch zufällig Erfahrungen mit der NC-17 Kettenführung oder irgeneiner anderen am Ransom??

-Außerdem hab ich vllt irgendwann vor meine Laufräder (Alexrims SX-44), durch Shimano XT-Laufräder ersetzen, was haltet ihr davon??


----------



## Ransom racer (23. Februar 2010)

Ankalagon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin froh diesen Thread hier gefunden zu haben und was ich bislang hier gelesen habe finde ich sehr interessant, weil es (wer hääte es gedacht) oftmals auch genau meine Probleme sind .
> Ich fahre ein Scott Ransom 30 (2009) und habe bislang noch nichts an ihm verändert.
> 
> ...



hallo,
nc 17 funktioniert tip top.

umwerferer kannst du den jetzigen weiter fahren, einfach nachjustieren.


----------



## Ankalagon (23. Februar 2010)

Wow, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Was sagt ihr zu den Felgen? (also von SX-44 auf XT-Laufradsatz aufrüsten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (23. Februar 2010)

hab den stinger drauf, funzt tadellos. fahre den serienumwerfer (nachjustiert), 24/36 Übersetzung. (mit dem serienumwerfer will ich bei bedarf (andere kurbel einstecken) 3-fach fahren können). derzeit bin ich aber auf 2fach hängengeblieben.

XT-radsatz? Weiss ich nicht. Habe anderes Zeugs drin.
die sx44 hab ich mir recht schnell geschrottet, dann bekam ich
Mavic321+XT-HR-Nabe / Mavic321+DTSwiss370-VR-Nabe
Da war die Hinterradnabe aber recht schnell hinüber, felgen und VR-Nabe sind top. 

Dann hab ich was stabiles gekauft,
die hab ich grad drin:
http://funnmtb.com/wheels/xlrater.html

meiner ansicht nach solltens aber schon industriegelagerte naben sein.
Meine nächsten werden diese:
http://www.veltec.de/main.php?kat=6&skat=190


----------



## factz666 (25. Februar 2010)

Danilo schrieb:


> hallo
> hatt jemand das Gewicht des Original verbautem LRS vom 2008 Ransom 30 im Kopf ( Sun SOS )
> danke



Vielleicht ists noch aktuell:
VR 985g, HR 1176g, zusammen 2161g.


----------



## Börner1982 (5. März 2010)

Hallo Ransom-Racers ;-)

... ich habe da mal eine Allgemeine Frage zu der Carbon Version ...

Ich fahre das 20er aus´07 und bin mit dem Gedanken am spielen, mir den Rahmen umlakieren zu lassen. Hat das ev. schon jemand gemacht? Mich würde interessieren, ob man für Carbon nen spizial Lack benötigt, oder ob es auch okay wäre mit dem "normalen Lack" vom Lakierer wäre ... ??? 

Hat da jemand erfahrungen damit??? Oder Design-Vorschläge??

MfG Börner

Mir schwebt signal weiss vor mit nem klasse sterne design an der Frond ...


----------



## Ankalagon (5. März 2010)

Hi zu deinem Carbonrahmen könnt ich auch was sagen 
Da ist ja Klarlack drüber, also den würd ich etwas anschleifen und diesen dann sozusagen als Grundierung betrachten, dann einfach mit Acryllack übersprühen (in dem gewünschten Muster).
Aber ich würd nochmal nen Profi fragen, was der dazu sagt.

Ich hätte auch nochmal ne frage....
Mit wieviel Druck fahrt ihr den Equalizer???
(Ich wiege 75kg nur so zur info)


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. März 2010)

28/28 bei 95kg


----------



## Börner1982 (5. März 2010)

90kg = 27,5bar bei beiden Kammern!


----------



## sharky (6. März 2010)

405 psi in beiden bei 95kg


----------



## Börner1982 (8. März 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich war bei dem super Wochendswetter ein wenig mit dem Carbonbomber unterwegs und mir fiel etwas auf, wo ich gern euer Meinung zu hören wollt...

Ich bin ein "spass-orientierter" Ransom genießer und macher gerne wheelie´s und springer gern rum.

Jetzt hatte ich bei dem "manuel-übungen" das Gefühl, das mir der Scoot Dämpfer das nicht mit macht, weil er immer wenn ich das Bike vorne hochgezogen habe, der Hinterbau/Dämpfer die "Zugbewegung" so zu sagen "wegschluckt" ...

Jetzt meine Frage an euch, wie klappt der Mauel bei euch, ist es mein "subjektives-nicht können bei Manuel, oder ist der Dämpfer für soch fahrspass nicht unbedingt geeignet?

Ich bin hart im nehmen, also lasst euch mal aus ;-)


----------



## Ankalagon (8. März 2010)

Also...
ich bin da genauso wie du, wenn ich mal keine Lust habe auf Touren oder in die Berge fahren, fahr ich auch nur rum und über wheelies, manuals, hüpfe rum oder übe mich auf dem vorderrad zu drehen (keine ahnung wie das heißt ).
So nun zum Manual bei mir klappts ganz gut, ich mach das so...Bevor ich das Vorderrad hochziehe federe ich mit einer Bewegung den Dämpfer und die Gabel ein bischen ein und gehe dann gleich in die Bewegung nach hinten (zum Vorderrad hochziehen) über.

Also zuerst mit dem ganzen Körper nach unten,dann in einer Bewegung wieder ausfedern und sich aufrichten und dabei das vorderrad mitnehmen.

Ich hoffe das war verständlich xD (achja fahre mit komplett offenem Dämpfer, weil das dem hoffentlich späteren einsatzgebiet am nächsten kommt)

Vielleicht haste auch zu wenig Luft auf dem Dämpfer, oder hast du schonmal deinen Rebound (also die rote Schraube) rumgestellt, hört sich nämlich an als ob der ganz runtergedreht ist??? Ich experimentiere grad ein bischen rum^^ gibt da schon heftige unterschiede mit verschiedenen einstellungen, Aber das ist ja das tolle am Ransom 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Eike. (8. März 2010)

Ich vermute mal du versuchst das Vorderrad nur aus den Armen hochzuziehen. Dabei stützt du dich dann aber automatisch mit den Beinen in den Pedalen ab. Daraus resuliert ein "knicken" des Rades um das Tretlager was natürlich in den Dämpfer geht. Versuch mal das Rad durch eine Bewegung mit dem ganzen Körper anzuheben. Also erst auf dem Rad klein machen und dann in einer schnellen Bewegung nach hinten oben aufrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (8. März 2010)

neja, ich bin auch nicht unbedingt der wheelie- und manual-aus-dem-ff-könner, aber ich probiers auch immer wieder. jedoch klappt´s besser im tractionmode anstatt im full mode.
in der tat sackt der im f.m. unendlich weg und nimmt dir die ganze eniergie raus.


----------



## _mike_ (8. März 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> neja, ich bin auch nicht unbedingt der wheelie- und manual-aus-dem-ff-könner, aber ich probiers auch immer wieder. jedoch klappt´s besser im tractionmode anstatt im full mode.
> in der tat sackt der im f.m. unendlich weg und nimmt dir die ganze eniergie raus.



das kann ich nur bestätigen.
Mit anderen Bikes schaff ich den Manual viel leichter......beim Wheelie macht es keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Ankalagon (8. März 2010)

Ich halte es aber für besser das im Fullmode zu erlernen, den Berg fährt man ja auch nicht im Tarction Mode runter.
Ich habe keine großen Probleme mit dem Ransom in den Manual zu kommen, diesen dann zu halten ist ne andere Sache...


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. März 2010)

Ankalagon schrieb:


> Ich halte es aber für besser das im Fullmode zu erlernen, den Berg fährt man ja auch nicht im Tarction Mode runter.
> Ich habe keine großen Probleme mit dem Ransom in den Manual zu kommen, diesen dann zu halten ist ne andere Sache...



das ist ein bingo.

wobei ich lieber die passende technik finde bevor ich an den feinheiten feile. wenn ichs beherrsche sauber einen wheelie und/oder manual zu starten und zu fahren, dann steigere ich die übungen.

meine meinung (ich könnt jetzt aber echt noch ein bisschen raus gehen und blödsinn machen  )


----------



## Ankalagon (8. März 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> meine meinung (ich könnt jetzt aber echt noch ein bisschen raus gehen und blödsinn machen  )



Ja ich könnt jetzt auch nochmal draufspringen und ne runde fahren^^
Aber hier liegt mal wieder schnee on mass 
Naja hoffentlich ist es dann in den nächsten tagen weggeschmolzen


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. März 2010)

aber echt, ey!

f**k dich weg, schnee!


----------



## Börner1982 (9. März 2010)

Jungen´s, ich danke euch ...

Scheinbar liegt es an mir, bzw an uns (die, die es noch nicht drauf haben;-)
Aber schön  bzw beruhigend zu hören, das ich nicht allein dar steh und es nicht so wie die in den  DvD´s hinbekomm ... Mal sehen, der Sommer kommt ja bald ;-)

PS: Ich habe am So. das erste Mal nen Maxxis Larsen TT 2.35 an der der "Ransau" verbaut und bin echt hin und weg von dem geringen Rollwiederstand... das aber nur am Rande, vorher fur ich FatAlbert hinten und HighRoller vorn ;-) ...


----------



## Alpine Maschine (5. April 2010)

Hey ihr Spezialisten!

Liebäugle mit einem Ransom als Leicht-Enduro-Tourer. Jetzt steht mir nur diese Maxle-Achse hinten im Weg (soll ein Custom-Aufbau werden, da wirds zum Prob).

Ich weiß, dass DT (440) und Shimano (Saint) passende Naben haben. Nur: Die sind mir aber eigentlich zu schwer.

Ihr kennt doch die Alternativen, lasst mal hören, was es da noch so gibt!

Merci

AM


----------



## Mr_Ransom (5. April 2010)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Hey ihr Spezialisten!
> 
> Liebäugle mit einem Ransom als Leicht-Enduro-Tourer. Jetzt steht mir nur diese Maxle-Achse hinten im Weg (soll ein Custom-Aufbau werden, da wirds zum Prob).
> 
> ...



montiere halt Schnellspannerausfallenden (kostet ca 35), das passt eher zu einem light bike

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (6. April 2010)

was verstehst du denn unter light?


----------



## elBendito (6. April 2010)

Aloha!

Suche Steckachsen Ausfallenden für mein Ransom. Geh ich richtig in der Annahme, dass es zwei unterschiedliche Systeme gibt? Zum Schrauben und Maxle???
Wo bekomm ich die? Oder möchte jemand seine los werden?
Und kann ich meine Nabe umrüsten? (DT swiss Disc 32H)

Greetz!


----------



## sharky (6. April 2010)

DT swiss disc ist ein recht weites feld. DT swiss stellt viele disc naben her. manche kann man in gewissem umfang umrüsten, manche wieder nicht. ohne genaue modellangabe wirst da keine sichere info zu bekommen. und die ausfaller bekommst da, wo es scott teile sonst auch gibt: beim händler


----------



## elBendito (6. April 2010)

Das ist die Beschreibung aus dem Internet.
Ist der LRS aus dem 06er Ransom30. 
Im Zweifelsfall werd ich dann wohl auch den Händler fragen.
Aber bevor ich zum Händler renn, vielleicht will ja jemand aus dem Forum hier seine Ausfaller los werden.


----------



## brumsxxl (6. April 2010)

@elbendito

Die Onyx HR Nabe vom `06 Ransom geht nicht zum umrüsten auf 12mm, leider! Ansonsten für den Preis top Nabe, hält seit 3 Jahren ohne zu mucken Sommer wie Winter.

Gruss


----------



## robby_wood (8. April 2010)

Hab ein glaube ich 06er Ransom 20, mit Carbon Rahmen.

Fahr es sehr wenig (bisher max. 10 Fahrten), ist mir irgendwie zu technisch, Fehlkauf. Muß vor jeder Ausfahrt das Manual studieren, so was ätzt ....

Trotzdem hat die Ausfahrt gestern super Spass gemacht, fahren tut es toll.

Vorher war aber erstmal basteln angesagt und daher einige Fragen:

Auf einer Kammer war kein Druck mehr, da geht wohl auch insgesamt nicht viel Luft rein. Pumpt man, entfernt die Pumpe und schließt sie dann wieder an, bekommt man nur noch sehr wenig Druck am Manometer angezeigt.

Ist bei der anderen Kammer (seitlicher Zugang) auch so, aber nicht so extrem, da geht wohl auch mehr Luft rein.

Bei der Gabel ist mir aufgefallen, dass im rechten Holm (Manitou All Montain 1), da wo auch das Luftventil ist, unten ein ganz, ganz, ganz  leichter Ölfilm fühlbar ist (an der Schraube zum drehen). ist das schon ein erstes Anzeichen für Undichtigkeit?

Gibt es im Kölner Raum einen vernünftigen Händler zecks Wartung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Börner1982 (8. April 2010)

.... du meinst bestimmt die MZ AllMountain 1, oder?!


----------



## sharky (8. April 2010)

robby_wood schrieb:


> Auf einer Kammer war kein Druck mehr, da geht wohl auch insgesamt nicht viel Luft rein. Pumpt man, entfernt die Pumpe und schließt sie dann wieder an, bekommt man nur noch sehr wenig Druck am Manometer angezeigt.
> 
> Ist bei der anderen Kammer (seitlicher Zugang) auch so, aber nicht so extrem, da geht wohl auch mehr Luft rein.



das erstere ist die negativkammer, bei der aufgrund winzigem volumen und hohem druck beim abschrauben des pumpenkopfs mit einer normalen pumpe extrem viel druck verlorgen geht., wenn du dann den schlauch wieder aufschraubst und sich der druck zw. schlauch und kammer ausgleicht, ist fast nix mehr aufm manometer zu sehen. bei zweiterem ist es genau das selbe, nur nicht so extrem zu sehen, da das kammervolumen deutlich größer ist


----------



## robby_wood (8. April 2010)

Börner1982 schrieb:


> .... du meinst bestimmt die MZ AllMountain 1, oder?!



ja, sorry


----------



## robby_wood (8. April 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> das erstere ist die negativkammer, bei der aufgrund winzigem volumen und hohem druck beim abschrauben des pumpenkopfs mit einer normalen pumpe extrem viel druck verlorgen geht., wenn du dann den schlauch wieder aufschraubst und sich der druck zw. schlauch und kammer ausgleicht, ist fast nix mehr aufm manometer zu sehen. bei zweiterem ist es genau das selbe, nur nicht so extrem zu sehen, da das kammervolumen deutlich größer ist



Also alles ok. 

Wie geht das nun mit der Pumpe genau? Die hat ja vorne am Kopf ein breites Gewinde und dahinter nochmal so ein schmaleres Gewinde. Man schraubt das kompltte teil mit den 2 Geinden auf das Ventil auf. Vorderes und hinters Gewinde sind zunächst dicht zusammen. Man pumpt den gewünschten Druck.

Dann schraubt man das hintere Rändelradgewinde, das schmale, los. Es entfernt sich vom vorderen Gewinde. 

Schaut man sich innen die Mechanik an, müßte der Pumpenkof jetzt innen das Ventil zum Schließen freigegeben haben. Alllerdings zeigt das Manometer noch unverändert den Druck an, würde etwas Abfall erwarten.

Jetzt schraubt man das vordere, breite Gewinde vom Ventil und die Restluft zischt raus ....

Ist es so, konntet ihr meiner Beschreibung folgen ...


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. April 2010)

robby_wood schrieb:


> Also alles ok.
> 
> Wie geht das nun mit der Pumpe genau? Die hat ja vorne am Kopf ein breites Gewinde und dahinter nochmal so ein schmaleres Gewinde. Man schraubt das kompltte teil mit den 2 Geinden auf das Ventil auf. Vorderes und hinters Gewinde sind zunächst dicht zusammen. Man pumpt den gewünschten Druck.
> 
> ...



Bevor Du die Pumpe komplett entfernst, solltest Du auf jeden Fall den Druck aus dem Schlauch ablassen. Das tust Du, indem Du den Knopf auf der Pumpe betätigst. Also, obere Rändelschraube aufdrehen, Druck ablassen, Pumpe komplett entfernen.


----------



## sharky (8. April 2010)

die hintere, schmale rändelschraube zuerst wegdrehen, dann druck ablassen, dann den pumpenkopf abschrauben


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. April 2010)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-Port-EVO-Hochdruckventil-Messing::19074.html

das ding hier kann ich wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## frankfurther01 (8. April 2010)

Da wir grade beim Dämpfer sind, wenn ich die Negativkammer mit etwas mehr Druck befülle als die Positivkammer, hab ich das Gefühl das der Dämpfer dadurch sensibler wird. Stimmt das und schadet das dem Dämpfer ? Ich mags überhaubt nicht progressiv.


----------



## Alpine Maschine (8. April 2010)

Stimmt, der Dämpfer wird sensibler. Solange du den Dämpfer nicht regelmäßig durchschlägst, kann auch nix kaputt gehen.

Allerdings: übertreibst du es mit dem Negativ-Luftdruck, dann sinkt dir das Bike zu weit ein. Will ja auch keiner.


----------



## sharky (9. April 2010)

frankfurther01 schrieb:


> Da wir grade beim Dämpfer sind, wenn ich die Negativkammer mit etwas mehr Druck befülle als die Positivkammer, hab ich das Gefühl das der Dämpfer dadurch sensibler wird. Stimmt das und schadet das dem Dämpfer ? Ich mags überhaubt nicht progressiv.



die progression des dämpfers wird sich nicht wirklich ändern. die ist von der + kammer bestimmt. die - kammer wirkt nur auf den ersten cm des federwegs, da sie sehr klein ist und der druck in ihr sehr schnell abnimmt beim einfedern, so dass sie mit zunehmendem federweg "wirkungslos" wird. das ansprechen kannst damit effektiv beeinfluss, den rest eher nicht / wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29erpete (11. April 2010)

st_mages schrieb:


> Lager der Dämpferwippe laufen rauh -> ersetzt -> 1000 km später wieder rauh



Bei mir laufen die Lager in der Mitte der Wippe auch recht "rau" im Vergleich zu den anderen Lagern in der Wippe (wenn ich sie mit den Fingern nachdrehe). Ist das bei diesem Lagertyp (61900 vs. 63800) einfach so oder liegen die in ihren letzen Zügen?
Kann man die selbst tauschen, ohne Abzieher u. drgl.?


----------



## sharky (11. April 2010)

fragt sich, ob das rau laufen schlimm ist oder nicht. solange die lager kein spiel haben und nur etwas rau zu drehen sind, würd ich sie erst mal nicht tauschen. hatte das an verschiedenen fullyhinterbauten, solange die spielfrei waren, war mir der raue lauf egal, die lager drehen sich ja kaum so dass man das im betrieb nicht merkt


----------



## Deichfräse (11. April 2010)

Der rauhe Lauf rührt meist daher, dass so ein Lager im Hinterbau nur sehr kurze Drehbewegungen überträgt und damit nur auf wenigen mm tatsächlich arbeit. Dementsprechend arbeiten sich die Kugeln in das Material ein und wenn du dann mit dem Finger eine volle Umdrehung machst fühlt sich das ganze rauh an.
Wie schon gesagt wurde, falls kein seitliches Spiel vorhanden ist, weiterfahren. Wenn´s dich zu arg stört, dann besorgst du dir passende Lager mit blauen Dichtlippen. Das sind vollgefüllte Lager ohne inneren Käfig. An Stelle des Käfigs sind dort mehr Kugeln eingesetzt. Das ganze hat den Effekt, dass eine insgesamt größere Aufstandsfläche erzeugt wird. Das hilft im Falle von unseren Anwendungen schon mal ganz enorm, weil normal sollen Kugel-/Wälzlager schnelle Rotationen um die vollständige Achse lagern.

So, ich Grüße mal die alte Gemeinde! Leute, hat das Ransom in der aktuellen Bike eine schlechte Kritik bekommen. Dass die nicht mal Aufwachen bei Scott. Eigentlich so ein geiles Bike, wenn nicht die ganzen Macken wären.


----------



## frankfurther01 (11. April 2010)

Hallo, könnte mal jemand die ganzen Lager DIN Nummern vom Ransom hier posten ?


----------



## Ransom racer (11. April 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Der rauhe Lauf rührt meist daher, dass so ein Lager im Hinterbau nur sehr kurze Drehbewegungen überträgt und damit nur auf wenigen mm tatsächlich arbeit. Dementsprechend arbeiten sich die Kugeln in das Material ein und wenn du dann mit dem Finger eine volle Umdrehung machst fühlt sich das ganze rauh an.
> Wie schon gesagt wurde, falls kein seitliches Spiel vorhanden ist, weiterfahren. Wenn´s dich zu arg stört, dann besorgst du dir passende Lager mit blauen Dichtlippen. Das sind vollgefüllte Lager ohne inneren Käfig. An Stelle des Käfigs sind dort mehr Kugeln eingesetzt. Das ganze hat den Effekt, dass eine insgesamt größere Aufstandsfläche erzeugt wird. Das hilft im Falle von unseren Anwendungen schon mal ganz enorm, weil normal sollen Kugel-/Wälzlager schnelle Rotationen um die vollständige Achse lagern.
> 
> So, ich Grüße mal die alte Gemeinde! Leute, hat das Ransom in der aktuellen Bike eine schlechte Kritik bekommen. Dass die nicht mal Aufwachen bei Scott. Eigentlich so ein geiles Bike, wenn nicht die ganzen Macken wären.



ach ja und du glaubst alles was da drinn steht?

was vor 2 jahren noch hoch gelobt wurde soll jetzt nicht mehr gut sein!!??!!

auch andere bikes haben macken


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. April 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> So, ich Grüße mal die alte Gemeinde! Leute, hat das Ransom in der aktuellen Bike eine schlechte Kritik bekommen. Dass die nicht mal Aufwachen bei Scott. Eigentlich so ein geiles Bike, wenn nicht die ganzen Macken wären.



Die Tage des Ransom sind 2010 eh gezählt.... Von daher.


----------



## _mike_ (11. April 2010)

Na ja, nach drei Jahren mit 3 x Rahmentausch und 4 neuen Dämpfern würde ich das Ransom keinem mehr empfehlen wenn er HEUTE was neues kaufen möchte. Zu sher haben die anderen Hersteller aufgeholt und drum gibts auch nächstes Jahr kein Ransom mehr.
Nicht falsch verstehen: das Ransom hat mir neue Horizonte eröffnet und ist nach wie vor ein geiles Bike, aber noch mal kommt mir das nicht ins Haus. Ich hoffe mit dem Alurahmen nicht so viel Ärger zu haben wie mit dem Carbon, und für Geld würde ich mir heute keinen Equalizer kaufen sondern was anderes.....aber der Scott Service und auch mein Händler haben mich bisher immer zufrieden gestellt!

Anyway, verkaufen werd ich das Ransom nie, aber das was in der Bike-Bravo stand ist schon richtig so!


----------



## Deichfräse (12. April 2010)

@RansomRacer

Wer wird denn da gleich rumzicken? Ist doch nur ein Bericht aus der Bike-Bravo, also eine subjektive Kritik eines Testers. Hinzu kommen meine eigenen Erfahrungen und wenn die gut wären, dann würde ich wohl noch immer ein Ransom unter meinem Allerwertesten haben.
...und klar haben andere Bikes auch ihre Macken, aber nicht so eklatante oder dauerhafte wiederkehrende, die man im Rahmen der Modellpflege locker hätte abstellen können.


----------



## 29erpete (12. April 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Der rauhe Lauf rührt meist daher, dass so ein Lager im Hinterbau nur sehr kurze Drehbewegungen überträgt und damit nur auf wenigen mm tatsächlich arbeit. Dementsprechend arbeiten sich die Kugeln in das Material ein und wenn du dann mit dem Finger eine volle Umdrehung machst fühlt sich das ganze rauh an.
> Wie schon gesagt wurde, falls kein seitliches Spiel vorhanden ist, weiterfahren. Wenn´s dich zu arg stört, dann besorgst du dir passende Lager mit blauen Dichtlippen. Das sind vollgefüllte Lager ohne inneren Käfig. An Stelle des Käfigs sind dort mehr Kugeln eingesetzt. Das ganze hat den Effekt, dass eine insgesamt größere Aufstandsfläche erzeugt wird. Das hilft im Falle von unseren Anwendungen schon mal ganz enorm, weil normal sollen Kugel-/Wälzlager schnelle Rotationen um die vollständige Achse lagern.
> 
> So, ich Grüße mal die alte Gemeinde! Leute, hat das Ransom in der aktuellen Bike eine schlechte Kritik bekommen. Dass die nicht mal Aufwachen bei Scott. Eigentlich so ein geiles Bike, wenn nicht die ganzen Macken wären.



Danke für den Tipp, hättest du einen Link zu solchen Lagern, bei SKF direkt hab ich mit den passenden Maßen nur die drei gefunden: http://www.skf.com/skf/productcatal....41_max=&imperial=false&impSearchValues=false

wobei die wahrscheinlich verbauten die 61900-2RS1 (auf beiden Seiten abgedichtet) wären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KäptnFR (12. April 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> aber das was in der Bike-Bravo stand ist schon richtig so!


keine ahnung von welcher zeitschrift da die rede ist  aber was genau haben sie denn kritisiert?


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. April 2010)

wenn man bedenkt wie lange das rad schon nahezu unverändert im programm ist, hat sich´s aber doch gut geschlagen. klar, andere sind nachgezogen und haben dann letztendlich überholt. trotz allem ein sehr feines rad, wie ich finde (abgesehen von der tatsache, dass sich ungefähr 90% ihr rad eh besser machen).


----------



## Jussi (12. April 2010)

Was ist Bike-Bravo ....

Scheiß auf alles was drin steht, Ransom gekauft August ´07 Carbon, bislang einziger defekt, einmal Dämpfer fest. Klar Lager sind auch ab und zu hin aber bitte...
Und Bike steht nicht immer rum, Einsatzbereich mittlerweile fast nur noch Freeride!

Zu den Lagern nimm die 2RS1. Habe auch welche in Edelstahl die rosten dann nicht mehr!


----------



## sharky (12. April 2010)

ich muss mich eher der meinung von deichfräse und _mike_ anschließen

ich hab das ransom seit ziemlich genau einem jahr im betrieb. das bike ist bei mir das lust-und-laune-bike für zwischendurch, das eher selten und auch nicht wirklich hart bewegt wird. eher all mountain als enduro. dennoch hab ich schon den 3. dämpfer im zulauf. und das ohne irgendwelche meterhohen drops oder permanentes rumgehüpfe und hernehmen

wo deichfräse völlig recht hat ist IMHO die tatsache, dass viele fehler wiederkehren und im 4. produktionsjahr schlicht nicht mehr vorkommen dürfen. das kann im ersten, vielleicht auch noch anfangs des zweiten jahres vorkommen, dann aber nicht mehr

wenn ich hier aber fast permanent von defekten lagern lese, frage ich mich, ob die denn wirklich ausreichend groß dimensioniert sind. wenn ständig dämpfer verrecken, fragt man sich, ob da bei der konstruktion zu viele "sollbruchstellen" reinkonstruiert wurden

ich werde mich, wenn der neue dämpfer da ist, schnellstens einen ersatz besorgen. egal, wie gut der scott service auch sein mag, der beste service ist immer noch der, den man nicht in anspruch nehmen muss, weil das bike hält und man es fahren kann!


----------



## Ransom racer (12. April 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> @RansomRacer
> 
> Wer wird denn da gleich rumzicken? Ist doch nur ein Bericht aus der Bike-Bravo, also eine subjektive Kritik eines Testers. Hinzu kommen meine eigenen Erfahrungen und wenn die gut wären, dann würde ich wohl noch immer ein Ransom unter meinem Allerwertesten haben.
> ...und klar haben andere Bikes auch ihre Macken, aber nicht so eklatante oder dauerhafte wiederkehrende, die man im Rahmen der Modellpflege locker hätte abstellen können.




rumzicken??? ich sicher nicht.
auch mir ist ne schwinge gebrochen(4arbeitstage später eine neue bekommen), ein paar lager gewechselt, und kleinigkeiten.
ich fahre das ransom seit mitte 2007, und fahre viel damit. 
meist trail-touren, und enduro. finde das ransom noch immer ein super bike. aber die bike-bravos können doch ein so tolles bike nicht nach 4jahren noch immer so loben wie damals. andere hersteller wollen ja auch ihre bikes verkaufen;


----------



## McMicro (15. April 2010)

Nach fast zwei Jahren Ransom ohne irgendwelche Defekte fang ich schon fast an mich zu fragen, was ich eigentlich falsch mache. Bei mir verreckt kein Dämpfer, Schwingen lösen sich nicht in ihre Einzelteile auf und den Rahmen hab ich auch noch nicht geschreddert. Dabei ist meine Fahrtechnik unter aller Sau, Wurzelpisten werden einfach runtergedonnert, ohne auf die Linie zu achten und der ein oder andere Sprung ist auch mal drin. Okay im Bikepark war ich noch nicht, aber dafür ist es eh nicht gebaut.

Soviel zur Ehrenrettung dieses vielseitigen Spassgerätes.

Gruss Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mozart-only (15. April 2010)

Will hier auch meinen Senf dazugeben
Fahre auch ein 07 Carbon, mit dem ich bis heute absolut zufrieden bin.

Selbstverständlich fahre ich immer mal was neues um zu sehen ob mein Gaul noch Up to Date ist.
Wie schon erwähnt wurde gibt es nun auch schon tolle Alternativen, doch bis auf ein bißchen Rahmen übergewicht (High End Klasse) ist das Ransom mit seinem verstellbaren Federweg (Geometrie) einzigartig

Natürlich habe ich auch schon einige Dämpfer und Lager verbraucht doch fast alles auf kulanten Wege..... und wieviel Bikehersteller bieten dieses Service auch nach fast 4 Jahren an????
Ich denke die Rahmenbrüche gehen fast immer auf Fahrer um die 90kg (mit Gepäck usw.) da ich nur knapp 80kg habe und einen eher einen flowigen Fahrstill verwende bin ich hier zum Glück verschont geblieben

Und auch erheblich ensteidend das mir die Optik bis heute echt taugt

Good Ride
Mozart


----------



## sharky (15. April 2010)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich auch schon einige Dämpfer und Lager verbraucht doch fast alles auf kulanten Wege..... und wieviel Bikehersteller bieten dieses Service auch nach fast 4 Jahren an????


 ich frag mich eher, bei wie vielen herstellern in dem zeitraum "einige lager und dämpfer" überhaupt erforderlich sind? mal ein lagersatz und mal ein dämpfer ja. aber bei dem verschleiß, der herstellertechnisch vorprogrammiert wurde aufgrund der konstruktion und angesichts der verkaufspreise muss sowas schlicht sein, wenn man seinen kundenstamm nicht völlig vergraulen will. 



> Ich denke die Rahmenbrüche gehen fast immer auf Fahrer um die 90kg (mit Gepäck usw.) da ich nur knapp 80kg habe und einen eher einen flowigen Fahrstill verwende bin ich hier zum Glück verschont geblieben


sorry, aber 90kg sind nun wirklich nicht die welt bei einem bike dieser liga. wenn es ein leichtbauesel wäre, würde ich das als argument zählen lassen. aber grade in der bereits auch von dir monierten rahmengewichtsklasse sollte ein bike der kategorie doch wohl einen 90kg mann, was angesichts der angebotenen XL rahmen aufgrund der daraus resultierenden fahrergröße und -gewicht sicher auch von scott einkalkuliert ist, nicht wegen dem fahrergewicht krachen?

ich bin mit dem bike an sich zufrieden, dass ich aber jetzt schon den 3. dämpfer hab, obwohl ich das bike nicht grad hart fahre und es nur wenig km hat, kotzt mich offen gestanden etwas an. zumal die defekte meist dann auftreten, wenn man sie am wenigsten brauchen kann. mal kann es ja vorkommen. aber in einem jahr 3 dämpfer bei < 1000km im AM einsatz - nicht mein qualitätsverständnis


----------



## _mike_ (15. April 2010)

Word 

Und weil mich mein Ransom schon mehrmals vor oder im Urlaub im Stich gelassen hat und ich dann in der Zischenzeit mit den XC oder Race-Hobel unterwegs war hab ich jetzt aufgerüstet und mir noch nen bedingt tourentauglichen Freerider/Downhiller danebengestellt.....

War aber grad wieder ne Runde mit dem Ransom unterwegs und bei allem was war und vieleicht noch wird, ich finds immer noch 

Und wenn die Lyrik erst mal auf 175mm gepimpt ist, gibts auch Bilder zum neidischwerden


----------



## sharky (15. April 2010)

ich mag das bike ja auch. aber vergangenes jahr verreckt der dämpfer beim bikewochenende im schwarzwald, dieses jahr ne woche vor dem urlaub. der händler hat zwar ruckzuck ersatz besorgt bei scott (danke tilo  ), trotzdem fährt eben immer so ein etwas ungutes gefühl mit. service hin oder her, am liebsten hab ich ihn, wenn ich ihn nicht brauche, weil das material funktioniert


----------



## Ransom racer (15. April 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> ich mag das bike ja auch. aber vergangenes jahr verreckt der dämpfer beim bikewochenende im schwarzwald, dieses jahr ne woche vor dem urlaub. der händler hat zwar ruckzuck ersatz besorgt bei scott (danke tilo  ), trotzdem fährt eben immer so ein etwas ungutes gefühl mit. service hin oder her, am liebsten hab ich ihn, wenn ich ihn nicht brauche, weil das material funktioniert



was war den das problem an deinem dämpfer?


----------



## sharky (15. April 2010)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> was war den das problem an deinem dämpfer?



bei welchem der defekte? 

diesmal müsste es die dämpfung gewesen sein. sprach erst mal nicht mehr an, als sei die negativkammer leer. daheim dann gecheckt, kammern i.O. druckleer gemacht, im stand von hand durchgefedert, ging. aufgepumpt, testgefedert in der werkstatt, ging. gefahren, auf ein mal sackt das heck weg. keine dämpfung mehr. druck der kammern aber noch soweit ok. weiß der geier, was da diesmal dran schuld war. jetzt kommt ein swinger 4way oder DHX rein und ruhe ist. hab echt keinen nerv, permanent angst haben zu müssen, dass der bock irgendwo die grätsche macht


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. April 2010)

sag mir dann bitte welcher dämpfer es wird. ich liebäugele auch mit einem DHX. War aber gerade auf der Manitou Website und muss sagen, dass sich die Swinger, die ISX-4 und die ISX-6 verdammt interessant lesen.


----------



## sharky (16. April 2010)

der DHX ist eine option, die nicht grad günstig ist. ich liebäugele mit einem swinger. den hatte ich schon. insbesondere die einstellbare progression via piggybag volumen machen ihn für das ransom interessant, das eben stark progressive dämpfer braucht. der RP2 HV hat ja hier versagt... die ISX sind auch sehr geil, aber auch schweineteuer, so dass ich eher richtung swinger schiele, zumal ich bei dem weiß, dass man ihn so abstimmen kann, dass er auch ransomtauglich sein sollte.


----------



## _mike_ (16. April 2010)

sharky, swinger 4 way coil oder air?


----------



## sharky (16. April 2010)

air! den kann ich wenigstens so abstimmen, wie ich will. bei coil hab ich keinen bock, neben der schätzungsweise erforderlichen 550er feder noch eine 600er und 500er zu kaufen. zudem ist er leichter. die federungsperformance ist recht vergleichbar, die dämpfung identisch einstellbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (17. April 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> der DHX ist eine option, die nicht grad günstig ist. ich liebäugele mit einem swinger. den hatte ich schon. insbesondere die einstellbare progression via piggybag volumen machen ihn für das ransom interessant, das eben stark progressive dämpfer braucht. der RP2 HV hat ja hier versagt... die ISX sind auch sehr geil, aber auch schweineteuer, so dass ich eher richtung swinger schiele, zumal ich bei dem weiß, dass man ihn so abstimmen kann, dass er auch ransomtauglich sein sollte.



jip, das kam mir so beim daherlesen auch in den sinn... hab in irgendeinem forum gelesen, dass die manitous nicht so schön ansprechen. weisst was darüber? sollten wohl ältere modelle gewesen sein. wenn die neuen (09/10) fein ansprechen, dann spricht nix dagegen.


----------



## 29erpete (18. April 2010)

29erpete schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, hättest du einen Link zu solchen Lagern, bei SKF direkt hab ich mit den passenden Maßen nur die drei gefunden: http://www.skf.com/skf/productcatal....41_max=&imperial=false&impSearchValues=false
> 
> wobei die wahrscheinlich verbauten die 61900-2RS1 (auf beiden Seiten abgedichtet) wären.



Gefunden:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=37485
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=37448


----------



## sharky (18. April 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> jip, das kam mir so beim daherlesen auch in den sinn... hab in irgendeinem forum gelesen, dass die manitous nicht so schön ansprechen. weisst was darüber? sollten wohl ältere modelle gewesen sein. wenn die neuen (09/10) fein ansprechen, dann spricht nix dagegen.



naja, die haben eine permanente plattform. dass das ansprechverhalten, natürlich insbesondere bei den älteren der ersten generation, nicht mit dem eines dämpfers ohne plattform mitkann, dürfte sich von selbst verstehen. aber je nachdem, wie man das SPV einstellt und wie der hinterbau übersetzt ist, merkt man es nicht so dramatisch. jedenfalls besser als alle nase lang einen neuen dämpfer zu brauchen...


----------



## georgeharell (25. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren, welche Gabeln Ihr an Euren Ransom fahrt.
Ich habe ein 2006 LTD mit FOX Talas - diese hat jedoch nur 15cm.
Jetzt überlege ich mir die neue 2011 mit 18cm zuzulegen.
Die Frage, die sich mir jett stellt ist eben die Gabellänge - vielleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfahrung mit längeren Gabeln am Ransom und kann etwas berichten.

Das würde mir sehr weiterhelfen. 
Danke, George


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. April 2010)

ich hab eine SR Suntour Durolux 140-180mm verbaut...

(Ein Raunen geht durch die Menge) Ja, ich hab´s echt getan


----------



## brumsxxl (26. April 2010)

Mnitou Nixon Elite 2008


----------



## Jussi (26. April 2010)

@georgeharell
Du kommst mit der 2006 Fox vorne zu tief, hast somit mehr Überschlagsgefühle. Hat ein Kumpel von mir drin gehabt. Ging so nicht besonders gut.
Aber mal im Ernst, wenn du über eine 36er Fox mit 180mm nachdenkst gibt es da keine Alternative. Mit dieser Gabel wurden Wünsche erhört 

Ich fahre übrigens eine 2007er Marzocchi 66 ATA. Funzt super mit 180mm an der Front!!!


----------



## georgeharell (26. April 2010)

Jussi schrieb:


> @georgeharell
> Du kommst mit der 2006 Fox vorne zu tief, hast somit mehr Überschlagsgefühle. Hat ein Kumpel von mir drin gehabt. Ging so nicht besonders gut.



das ist auch mein Problem...



Jussi schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst, wenn du über eine 36er Fox mit 180mm nachdenkst gibt es da keine Alternative. Mit dieser Gabel wurden Wünsche erhört



Super .... das hör ich gerne...


----------



## Jussi (26. April 2010)

Ich habe mich übrigens vertan...

Nicht Wünsche sondern Gebete wurde erhört 
Das wird DIE Gabel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgeharell (26. April 2010)

und die 180 bauen nicht zu sehr auf?


----------



## Jussi (26. April 2010)

Wie hoch die Gabel baut kann ich dir nicht sagen Check das mal ab auf der Fox Seite sofern du was findest.
Wenn du die Einbauhöhe weist kannst ja diese mit Original verbauten Gabeln vergleichen.

Meine 66er baute z.B nicht höher als die All Mountain.


----------



## Börner1982 (5. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag meine Damen und Herren der RANSOM Fraktion!

vllt hat einer eine Idee, oder kann mir anderweitig helfen .....

Mir ist am WE. bei den "Zügenaustauschen" ein malör passiert! Ich habe den Dämpferzug neu machen wollen und dabei ist mir oben am Lenkerhebel die "Spannschraube" gebrochen. Ihr wisst´s schon, da wo man den Zug spannen kann, und wo eine kleine Handschraube zur justage ist. Das Gewinde geht direkt in den Hebel rein ... bzw. ging es das mal bei mir, jetzt ist es ja putt ;-(

Wo bekomme ich wohl ein Ersatz her, oder kann man sich anders behelfen?
Ich kann mir vorstellen, das SCOTT das ganze nur in kombi, mit nem neuen Hebel verkaufen will .... das brauche ich aber nicht!!!

Danke,

Börner


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Mai 2010)

wirst aber fast nicht drumrum kommen. leider.

is mir schon 2 mal passiert. bei stürzen jedoch. beim ersten mal hatte mein händler so ne schraube grad zufällig rumliegen. beim 2ten mal hat er mir die ganze einheit verkauft, weil er dann mit dem einzelnen teil nichts anfängen hätte können (bekam ich jedoch für 5 eus in die kaffeekasse  )


----------



## Börner1982 (5. Mai 2010)

Hmmmm ...

mir ist auch schon in den sinn gekommen, nen bekanntern Zersparnungmech. anzu hauen, das er mir eine passenede Gewindeschraube mit dem Bohrer bearbeitet, so das ich da dann den Zug drch bekomm ... ich denk, das es für "lau" were


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Mai 2010)

die wahrscheinlich günstigste und somit einfachste lösung. mit sicherheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom racer (26. Mai 2010)

hallo,
hab heute bei meinem dämpfer die luft komplett abgelassen(natürlich nicht das erste mal) um die kettenlänge zu prüfen. dabei habe ich ihn wie üblich komplett zusammengedrückt. als ich wieder am pumpen war hat der dämper gezischt(luft) ich denke es kam ev. aus der linken kammer?????bin mir jedoch nicht wircklich sicher. als ich dan ca. 20 bar erreicht hatte war das zischen weg. 
hat jemand von euch auch schon sowas gehabt/beobachdet weis jemand woher es kommt? 


danke


----------



## Ankalagon (26. Mai 2010)

Also was ich vermuten würde wenn du vorher die komplette Luft rausgelassen hast, ist das natürlich ein Druckausgleich zwischen den Kammern stattfinden muss und dadurch vllt ein zischen entstehen kann.

Die beste Methode zu überprüfen ob der Dämpfer dicht ist, wäre wohl morgen früh mal nachzuschauen ob der Dämpfer stark an Luft verloren hat.


----------



## georgeharell (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat denn zufällig jemand an seinem Ransom eine Sattelstütze ohne Versatz nach hinten? Mich würde interessieren, wie sich dadurch das Fahrverhalten Eurer Meinung nach verändert hat.

Vielen Dank,
George


----------



## brumsxxl (31. Mai 2010)

Gravity Descender

geht vom Gefühl her mit gerader Stütze einfach besser bergauf. Limitierend ist der Verstellbereich der Stütze und die körpereigene Geometrie: Lot Knie/Pedale sollte schon stimmen!

Gruss


----------



## Alhui (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bevor ich jetzt hier die 52 Seiten nach Informationen durcharbeite frag ich lieber mal direkt nach. 

Mir ist heute leider mein Ransom 40 Rahmen am Unterrohr direkt am Tretlager gebrochen. Ich habe den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft und habe leider keine Rechnung. Er ist Modell 2007.

Nun meine Fragen: 
- Wird eine gültige Garantie fürt solch einen Schaden benötigt?
- Wie lange hat man Garantie auf den Rahmen?
- Gibt es  wegen fehlender Rechnung Probleme?
- An wen wende ich mich am Besten? Scott direkt?

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir dazu ein paar Infos zukommen lässt, soweit ihr bescheid wisst.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## georgeharell (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ja schon mal nachgefragt bezüglich der FOX TALAS 36/180 2011. Was mich jedoch noch interessieren würde, ob hier noch jemand eine 180er Gabel (egal welcher Hersteller) in seinem Ransom verbaut hat? Wäre sehr dankbar über ein paar Berichte bzgl. Fahreigenschaften...


Vielen Dank,
George


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Juni 2010)

hier ich... aber ich würde auf fahreigenschaftsberichte wenig geben, es sei denn sie wären über eine fox-gabel.

ich für meinen teil finde die 180er gabel im ransom vollkommen in ordnung. absenkung sollte aber auf jeden fall mit an bord.


----------



## georgeharell (14. Juni 2010)

Hy Andy,

das ging aber schnell. Mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Höhe der Front und das damit verbundene Fahrverhalten. Hab grad eine TALAS mit 15cm (die ist jedoch schon gesackt) und hat eine Höhe zwischen Axe und Krone von 52,5cm - jetzt habe ich gerade gelesen, daß die 160er 54,5cm und die 180er 56,5cm hat. Da verändert sich natürlich schon sehr der Lenkwinkel und auch das Fahrverhalten. Aktuell ist es mir zu tief und die (gesackte) Gabel kommt auch nicht wirklich mit dem Hinterbau mit. Nur hab ich ein wenig Sorgen, ob die 56,5cm der 180er nicht zu viel sind.


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. Juni 2010)

das wäre aber dann vielmehr eigenes empfinden, denke ich. muss grad mal meinen text finden, den ich irgendwo verfasst habe



> hallo ihr leude...
> 
> ich finde keine infos, aber irgendwo las ich mal was... grml...
> 
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=466026

zudem hab ich noch folgendes geändert:


> ich hatte bei meinem rad einen nc-17 vorbau (50mm, 6°rise) und einen  nc17 lenker (690mm, 1.5"rise) dran. bergauf hob immer das vorderrad ab  und richtg vorangekommen bin ich auch nicht. jetzt hab ich auf anderen  vorbau (50mm, 0°rise) und lenker (760mm, 0.7"rise) umgebaut. vorher  hatte ich 2 spacer à 10mm (etwa) drunter und musste jetzt mit dem neuen  setup noch nen 5mm spacer druntertun, damit das überschlagsgefühl nicht  so derb wird. jetzt hab ich die goldene mitte zwischen bergauf- und  bergab gefunden.
> 
> am besten testen. spacer ftw.


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. Juni 2010)

und dann hab ich mir mal alles rausgeschrieben was meine gabel betrifft:

Originalgabel war die 55R von Marz., 160mm, ~545mm Einbaulänge, ergab einen Lenkwinkel von 67°

Die neue Gabel (Suntour Durolux) hat 180mm, ~565mm EBL, ergibt einen Lenkwinkel von 66°. Im abgesenkten Zustand mit 140mm, ~525mm EBL ergibt sich ein LW von 68°

CC = ~69 - 70°
AM/MA = ~68 - 69°
ED = ~67°
FR = ~66°
DH = ~64°

Somit hab ich ein Spektrum von AM/MA bis FR geometrie.
Da ich aber auch meinen Vorbau und Lenker gewechselt habe, kann ich schlecht sagen, wie sich das mit den Originalteilen verhält. Mit Lenker, Vorbau und Spacern hast Du noch etwas Einfluss auf die ganze Geschichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgeharell (15. Juni 2010)

Hy Andy,

danke für die ausführlichen Infos. Auf die 1° pro 2cm bin ich auch gekommen. Ich denke, ein kürzerer Vorbau muß auf jeden Fall auch dran - meiner hat 90mm und 10°.


----------



## Naturbursche (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo georgeharell,
ich stehe vor der gleichen Entscheitung. Ich habe das Ransom 2008 ldt.
Da ist die Fox 36 Talas 160 rc2 verbaut. Die möchte jetzt mein Bruder gerne haben, weshalb ich mich auf die Suche nach einer neuen Gabel gemacht habe. Meine Auswahl ist die Fox 36 Talas 160 RLC 2011 oder die Fox 36 Talas 180 RC2.
Als erstes muss man sich wohl fragen, was der hauptsächliche Einsatzbereich des Bikes ist. Das ist bei mir überwiegend AM mit ner Neigung zum FR. Da ich aber auch gerne mal den Berg hochfahre und die Talas nur im Notfall benutze (Da hat man immer das Gefühl, als wenn man die Bremse zieht), kommt das schon mal vor, dass  das Vorderrad unruhig wird. Somit wird das Klettern manchmal zu einer unschönen Sache.
Für die Abfahrten ist natührlich eine 180 er besser.
Da die neue 160 er auch nen Lookout hat und ich gerne Touren Fahre, wo alles dabei sein kann, hauptsache viele gute Singletrails und ich dann auch die Auffahrten hoch kommen will, ist die 160 mein Favorit.
Gruß Ingo


----------



## Jussi (15. Juni 2010)

Hey ich fahre eine 180mm MZ also die 66er von 2007. Kenne die Bauhöhe nun leider nicht.
Habe mir allerdings noch zusätzlich einen Spacer angefertigt der die Front nochmals 15mm erhöht. Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen 50mm Vorbau und einen Boobar mit 740mm/ 30mm verbaut! Finde diese Kombi genial! Muß aber auch dazu sagen das ich das Ransom schon eher FR mäßig verwende. 
Kommt eben darauf an was du fahren willst, aber Berg hoch geht schon noch, zumindest hier!

Hier mal Bilder:







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Auf dem Foto ist aber noch ein 780mm/20mm Boobar verbaut dieser ist jetzt am DH`ler.


----------



## georgeharell (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

im Grunde bin ich so im ED und FR unterwegs. Aber natürlich ist ein Schwung singletrails auch dabei - das typisch bayrische Oberland halt. So wie sich das grade hier ergibt, tendiere ich langsam zur 180er. Den Berg rauf werde ich schon irgenwie kommen...


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. Juni 2010)

georgeharell schrieb:


> Hy Andy,
> 
> danke für die ausführlichen Infos. Auf die 1° pro 2cm bin ich auch gekommen. Ich denke, ein kürzerer Vorbau muß auf jeden Fall auch dran - meiner hat 90mm und 10°.



meiner ist ein black market underboss 50mm 0°...


----------



## Naturbursche (19. Juni 2010)

Ok, 
die Angaben von Ransom Andy zu den jeweiligen Neigungswinkeln und Eure Erfahrungen mit ner 180 habe mich optimistisch gestimmt.

Ich habe mir jetzt die Fox 36 Talas 180 bestellt.
Die kann man auch auf 140 absenken und dieses Gefühl, dass vorne alles zutief ist habe ich auch immer.

Nun denn, mal sehen, wann sie die Gabel liefern und wie sie sich im Ransom verhält.
Anfang Juli wollen wir das heimische Vorsauerland verlassen und ein paar Tage nach Lermoos (Zugspitze). Mal sehen, ob es da ein paar schöne Trails gibt. Wenn ich Glück habe, habe ich dann auch schon die Gabel im Ransom 

Kennt zufällig jemand die Gegend um Lermoos?
Gibt es da ein paar gute Abfahrten?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## georgeharell (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Naturbursche...

laß uns doch unbedingt wissen, wies Dir mit der neuen Gabel geht - meine ist ja auch in Kürze angesagt. 

P.S. Zu Lermoos hab ich aber leider keine Infos...


----------



## TDisbike (29. Juni 2010)

Wie ist das mit dem Steckachsen-Ausfallende fürs Ransom noch mal? SCOTT sagt, das Teil heisst:

Art. 200521	Dropout IDS 12mm Standard 0mm no Axle black  VK 64,95

Wie breit ist denn das dann? Ist das kompatibel mit dem X12-System und einer Einbaubreite von 142mm??? 




Staanemer schrieb:


> Ok, 12 mm Steckachse ist wohl mit Mutter, bei Maxle hat die ein Seite des Ausfallendes ein Gewinde und X-12 ist breiter als 135 mm.
> 
> Ich hab zwar die Maxle Ausfallenden, aber Steckachse war keine dabei.


----------



## Deichfräse (29. Juni 2010)

Das 12mm Ausfallende von Scott ist nicht X12-kompatibel. Die Einbaubreite beträgt 135mm.
X12 ist ein völlig anderes System.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TDisbike (29. Juni 2010)

Deichfräse schrieb:


> Das 12mm Ausfallende von Scott ist nicht X12-kompatibel. Die Einbaubreite beträgt 135mm.
> X12 ist ein völlig anderes System.



Dankeschoen! Dann bleib ich mal beim guten alten SSP


----------



## studihui (4. Juli 2010)

Tschou zäme,
habe Probleme mit dem Dämpfer.
Sobald ich mal nen Sprung lande oder mal etwas grobe Schläge kommen, ist beim Dämpfer plötzlich die Plattform zugeschaltet.
Gibts das Problem häufiger? Lösung?
Hab mir schon überlegt den Plattform/Reboundknopf mit Kabelbindern fest zu zurren.


----------



## 29erpete (4. Juli 2010)

studihui schrieb:


> Tschou zäme,
> habe Probleme mit dem Dämpfer.
> Sobald ich mal nen Sprung lande oder mal etwas grobe Schläge kommen, ist beim Dämpfer plötzlich die Plattform zugeschaltet.
> Gibts das Problem häufiger? Lösung?
> Hab mir schon überlegt den Plattform/Reboundknopf mit Kabelbindern fest zu zurren.



Du musst die beiden Madenschrauben unter dem Reboundknopf ein bisschen
reindrehen, dann lässt sich der Knopf nicht mehr so leicht rausziehen.


----------



## 29erpete (29. Juli 2010)

Wenn man das Hinterrad von meinem 20er aus 2007 oben anfasst und quer zur Fahrtrichtung hin und her drückt ist etwas Spiel festzustellen und ein leises "klonck" zu hören. Ich vermute mal das die Nabe was abbekommen hat (DT Swiss).
Ist das schon bei euch aufgetreten? Sind die Naben grundsätzlich ok oder zu schwachbrüstig für das Bike?

grüsse,
29erpete


----------



## _mike_ (29. Juli 2010)

29erpete schrieb:


> Wenn man das Hinterrad von meinem 20er aus 2007 oben anfasst und quer zur Fahrtrichtung hin und her drückt ist etwas Spiel festzustellen und ein leises "klonck" zu hören. Ich vermute mal das die Nabe was abbekommen hat (DT Swiss).
> Ist das schon bei euch aufgetreten? Sind die Naben grundsätzlich ok oder zu schwachbrüstig für das Bike?
> 
> grüsse,
> 29erpete



Hast du schon das Kit für das Lager unten verbaut?
Wenn nein, kommt das Klonk wahrscheinlich eher daher.
War ja schon oft genug thema hier....


----------



## 29erpete (29. Juli 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Hast du schon das Kit für das Lager unten verbaut?
> Wenn nein, kommt das Klonk wahrscheinlich eher daher.
> War ja schon oft genug thema hier....



jaja, hab ich schon verbaut, vom Rahmen her bewegt sich IMHO nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (29. Juli 2010)

29erpete schrieb:


> jaja, hab ich schon verbaut, vom Rahmen her bewegt sich IMHO nix...



Also mit den Naben bin ich zwei Jahre ärgstes zeug gefahren, da hat sich nix gefehlt ausser mal schmieren.....nur die 540er Felgen sind mittlerweile total im A****


----------



## Jussi (29. Juli 2010)

Ich habe dieses Spiel auch, auch `07 Ransom. Und neue Achse ist auch drin.
meine Nabe ist hin, aber habe auch irgendwie das Gefühl das die ganze Felge sehr instabil ist 

Wollte immer mal auf Steckachse umbauen, brauch aber noch ne Nabe. Und wollte mich dann mal selbst ans einspeichen machen.


----------



## _mike_ (29. Juli 2010)

Jussi schrieb:


> habe auch irgendwie das Gefühl das die ganze Felge sehr instabil ist



Ich fahr schon seit einem Jahr mit Deetracks und Steckachse hinten.
Ist im Vergleich zur Steckachse schon noch weicher, geht aber.
Das liegt ja net nur an der Nabe, sondern auch wie weich/fest das Laufrad zentriert ist.

Übrigens: ich hatte kürzlich immer nach starkem Bremesen und heftigen Antretren ein klonk. Hab mich dusslich gesucht und dachte das komtm aus dem Tretlagerbereich, hab dann mal nachgedacht und den Schnellspanner zugknallt - seitem is wieder Ruhe


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich würd gerne wissen, wo ich nen Dämpferservice machen lasssen kann. Die Abgefragten Bikeshops können es nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. Juli 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würd gerne wissen, wo ich nen Dämpferservice machen lasssen kann. Die Abgefragten Bikeshops können es nicht.
> 
> Gruß



dein scott-händler schickt den dämpfer auch nur ein. also, zumindest sollte er das


----------



## 29erpete (30. Juli 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würd gerne wissen, wo ich nen Dämpferservice machen lasssen kann. Die Abgefragten Bikeshops können es nicht.
> 
> Gruß



Hier: http://www.reset-racing.de/


----------



## 29erpete (30. Juli 2010)

Jussi schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Spiel auch, auch `07 Ransom. Und neue Achse ist auch drin.
> meine Nabe ist hin, aber habe auch irgendwie das Gefühl das die ganze Felge sehr instabil ist
> 
> Wollte immer mal auf Steckachse umbauen, brauch aber noch ne Nabe. Und wollte mich dann mal selbst ans einspeichen machen.



ok, danke. vielleicht kann ich das Hinterrad ja mal wo einspannen oder in ein anderes Bike einbauen um das zu checken.

danke euch


----------



## hardpopo (2. August 2010)

moin moin ich hätte ein ransom 30er rahmen mit dämpfer,steuerlager,stütze und sattelklemme,umwerfer,kurbeln,innenlager von september 09 abzugeben. ca 300km gelaufen wie neu! vieleicht hat ja hier jemand interrese daran.


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. August 2010)

grösse? preis?`


----------



## hardpopo (4. August 2010)

größe xl preis gute frage? nach angebot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naturbursche (11. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
so, nach längerer Wartezeit habe ich letzte Woche meine 180er Talas gekommen. Nach einem problemlosen Einbau und einstellen der Gabel war ich dann auch gleich mal im Wald . und es war super.
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das mach den Fahrspass noch mal so verbessern kann, denn mit der 160er Talas war auch schon alles gut, nur das vorne halt immer alles so tief wirkte.
Das ist jetzt weg. Schon wenn man sich aufs Bike setzt fühlt man sich wie zuhause. Ach, und das befürchtete Vorderradsteigen bei Auffahrten blieb bis jetzt weg, auch ohne Absenken auf 140.
Das Fahrverhalten ist sehr gut und das Bike lädt einen noch mehr dazu ein, Blödsinn zumachen .
Für mich hat sich die Investition gelohnt.


----------



## 29erpete (11. August 2010)

Zeig doch mal ein paar Fotos von dem Ding.


----------



## Naturbursche (11. August 2010)

Ja gerne, doch ich weiß noch nicht, wie ich hier Bilder einfügen kann?


----------



## 29erpete (11. August 2010)

Naturbursche schrieb:


> Ja gerne, doch ich weiß noch nicht, wie ich hier Bilder einfügen kann?



Versuchs mal in deinem Profil unter "Fotos", http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/100130, und dann "Hochladen"


----------



## Naturbursche (11. August 2010)

so, hier ein paar Bilder


----------



## Naturbursche (11. August 2010)

nächster Versuch





[/url] 

 

 

 

[/IMG]


----------



## 29erpete (12. August 2010)

sauber, danke!


----------



## Mr_Ransom (12. August 2010)

Hi,

wenn man nun noch einen Fox RP23 hinten einbaut, wird man sein Bike nicht mehr wiedererkennen.
Durch das Lockout hat man eine ähnliche Funktion wie bei 1/2 Federweg, es federt etwas, und das Heck kommt hoch.
Bei vollem Federweg ist der Dämpfer besser als der Equalizer,
nebenzu ca 260g leichter.

Gruss


----------



## sharky (12. August 2010)

der rp23 hat keinen lockout


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (12. August 2010)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn man nun noch einen Fox RP23 hinten einbaut, wird man sein Bike nicht mehr wiedererkennen.
> Gruss



Mein Equalizer rubbelt grad wieder wie verrückt, und das Losbrechmoment is ech :kotz: im Vergleich zum V.XM mit Fox meines Kumpels oder dem Canyon von seiner Freundin (auch Fox). Klar machts da net nur der Dämpfer, aber ich hab die Nase voll.....

So, ich hab hier noch mal nachgelesen und die Dämpferlänge ist 190mm, die benötigten Buchsen 6x22,2 und 6x18.

Würde das hier passen: 
Buchsen: http://www.starbike.com/php/product_info.php?lang=de&pid=10889 (bzw. gleich beim Dämpfer mitbestellen)
Dämpfer: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25087_Float-RP23-Daempfer-Modell-2011.html in Länge 190x50.8


----------



## studihui (13. August 2010)

29erpete schrieb:


> Du musst die beiden Madenschrauben unter dem Reboundknopf ein bisschen
> reindrehen, dann lässt sich der Knopf nicht mehr so leicht rausziehen.


 

merci!! hat so geklappt und die letzten Fahrten blieb das Teil drin.
Merci Pete


----------



## sharky (13. August 2010)

ich hätte auch abzugeben:

ransom 40 rahmen 2008er modell größe L
laufleistung ca. 1000km, einsatz nur auf touren
keine ransom-typischen einsätze damit gemacht
rechnung ist vom 30.12.08, gefahren wurde es ab mitte 2009
dämpfer wurde im april 2010 getauscht, tauschbeleg vorhanden

incl. dämpfer, steuersatz, sattelklemme, sattelstütze, sattel, kettenstrebenschutz

VHB 599


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. August 2010)

uaaarghl... warum hab ich jetzt nur soviel geld für andern rotz ausgegeben? hmpf


----------



## sharky (13. August 2010)

@andy
was hättest denn gerne gehabt?


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. August 2010)

ein zweites ransom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Ransom (13. August 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> der rp23 hat keinen lockout



naja, wie auch immer, dann halt propedal, so einen blauen hebel halt, das sind aber wirklich Spitzfindigkeiten.
Ich verbessere auf RP23 den blauen Hebel betätigen, wie immer der auch heisst


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. August 2010)

pro pedal kommt schon hin. bei Rock Shox heisst der floodgate


----------



## sharky (14. August 2010)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> naja, wie auch immer, dann halt propedal, so einen blauen hebel halt, das sind aber wirklich Spitzfindigkeiten.
> Ich verbessere auf RP23 den blauen Hebel betätigen, wie immer der auch heisst


naja, ganz so spitzfindig find ich das nicht. zwischen plattform und lockout ist ein himmelweiter unterschied


----------



## Mr_Ransom (14. August 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> naja, ganz so spitzfindig find ich das nicht. zwischen plattform und lockout ist ein himmelweiter unterschied



beides ist eine Druckstufenbeeinflussung mal extrem, mal weniger,
ein Lockout mit einstellbarem Overblow ist ja doch dem Propedal sehr ähnlich.


----------



## sharky (15. August 2010)

Mr_Ransom schrieb:


> beides ist eine Druckstufenbeeinflussung mal extrem, mal weniger,
> ein Lockout mit einstellbarem Overblow ist ja doch dem Propedal sehr ähnlich.



jetzt kommen wir der sache näher. aber vom einstellbaren blow off ventil war ja bisher keine rede 
so, bin jetzt still, bevor du mir den kopf runtermachst


----------



## MEGATEC (18. August 2010)

Hi, ich bin seit kurzem RANSOM LTD Besitzer und wollte mal fragen was denn Gewichtstechnisch beim Ransom LTD so möglich ist ?

Denn mir schwebt eher ein (leichtes  ) Allmountain mit viel Federweg vor als ein Enduro.

*Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht ????
Was ist so das unterste Gewichtslimit das erreicht werden kann ?*

Bislang ist es noch in Originalversion mit MAVERICK Speedball, 36 TALAS, original Lenker, Vorbau, alte XTR Kurbel und schweren CROSSMAX, Albert Reifen + AVIDs - und genau die Teile würd ich gegen leichtere Ersetzen, das heist: die von meinem Stumpjumper übernehmen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. August 2010)

kommt drauf an wieviel du letztendlich einsparen willst ohne den faulen ich-bin-kein-allmountain/enduro-ich-seh-nur-so-aus-Kompromiss unnötig einzugehen.

Am Rahmen machste nix mehr, die Originalteile wie Vorbau und Lenker sind für die Serie schon recht vernünftig und leicht. Geht mit Carbon halt immer noch ein bisschen was. Laufräder/Reifen sind top Prio in so nem Fall. Fragt sich ob Du die Speedball willst/brauchst bei Deinem Bestreben das Rad ultralight zu tunen.
Ach, und beim Dämpfer kannsde was einsparen. bis etwa 400gr.

Also, wenn Du das vernünftig angehst, ohne finanzielle Aspekte, kannsde sicherlich noch n Kilo rausholen. +-300gr würd ich spontan behaupten.


----------



## Ransom racer (18. August 2010)

schau mal ein paar seiten weiter vorne beim mozartonly der hat es relativ leicht aufgebaut.


----------



## MEGATEC (18. August 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wieviel du letztendlich einsparen willst ohne den faulen ich-bin-kein-allmountain/enduro-ich-seh-nur-so-aus-Kompromiss unnötig einzugehen.
> 
> Am Rahmen machste nix mehr, die Originalteile wie Vorbau und Lenker sind für die Serie schon recht vernünftig und leicht. Geht mit Carbon halt immer noch ein bisschen was. Laufräder/Reifen sind top Prio in so nem Fall. Fragt sich ob Du die Speedball willst/brauchst bei Deinem Bestreben das Rad ultralight zu tunen.
> Ach, und beim Dämpfer kannsde was einsparen. bis etwa 400gr.
> ...




@ Ransom racer + Ransom Andy : DANKE - erst mal.

300g spare ich ja schon wenn ich die UST ALBERTS gegen RR + NN tausche.
Zudem noch Milch

Meine Teile Liste die mir so vorschwebt wäre :
LRS : Hope Pro2 + Mavic 717
Reifen : NN + RR + Milch
Lenker : RACE FACE NEXT SL
Vorbau : KCNC SL oder SYNTACE F99
Kurbel : KCNC Silverbone + TA Kettenblätter
Ritzel : XTR 
Sattelstütze : KCNC 31,6 - 400
Sattel : SLR Carbon Flow
Sattelklemme : KCNC
Bremsen : Magura Marta Carbon
Disc: HOPE Floating

Gabel bin ich mir noch uneins : etweder 32er Talas mit 160mm oder DT SWISS 

Machen will ich das , weil mein 120mm Stumpjumper einfach bei meinen jetzigen Touren an seine Grenzen stößt - und Federweg ja bekanntlich durch nichts zu ersetzen ist, außer mehr Federweg


----------



## MEGATEC (18. August 2010)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> schau mal ein paar seiten weiter vorne beim mozartonly der hat es relativ leicht aufgebaut.



Habs gefunden :




Na da lässt sich ja noch einiges raus holen 

Nur bin ich mir nach dem lesen des Threads mit all den geschilderten Sorgen und Probleme, nicht mehr so ganz sicher ob ich das Projekt überhaupt in Angriff nehmen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom racer (18. August 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Habs gefunden :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jedes bike hat doch so seine macken.


vor allem im forum lieste ja meistens nur das negative

das ransom ist doch ein top bike.


----------



## MEGATEC (18. August 2010)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> jedes bike hat doch so seine macken.
> 
> 
> vor allem im forum lieste ja meistens nur das negative
> ...



Also ich bin ja viel im Stumpjumper Forum unterwegs, aber Rahmenbrüche sind da die absolute Ausnahme, zumindest beim Top Modell S-WORKS das ich habe !
Lagerprobleme treten auch nur bei den unteren Modellen auf, bei denen sie schlecht gekappselt sind, bei den Topmodellen meist erst nach mehren tausend km, von Problemem mit den Specialized eigenen Dämpfern ( BRAIN oder FOX S-Serie ) ebenso so gut wie nie was gelesen.

Insofern stimmt mich die Häufung all dieser Probleme beim RANSOM schon skeptisch.


----------



## Ransom racer (18. August 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja viel im Stumpjumper Forum unterwegs, aber Rahmenbrüche sind da die absolute Ausnahme, zumindest beim Top Modell S-WORKS das ich habe !
> Lagerprobleme treten auch nur bei den unteren Modellen auf, bei denen sie schlecht gekappselt sind, bei den Topmodellen meist erst nach mehren tausend km, von Problemem mit den Specialized eigenen Dämpfern ( BRAIN oder FOX S-Serie ) ebenso so gut wie nie was gelesen.
> 
> Insofern stimmt mich die Häufung all dieser Probleme beim RANSOM schon skeptisch.





rahmenbrüche sind auch eher selten
schwingen brüche schon eher, aber die brechen ja auch bei anderen herstellern.
die lager musst du von zeit zu zeit wechsel (habe auch schon ein paar verschliessen), aber das ransom mit dem stumpjumper zu vergleichen? das ransom ist fürs gröbere gebaut, und wird sicher auch von den meisten fahrern etwas härter rangenommen.

mfg

ransom racer


----------



## MEGATEC (18. August 2010)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> aber das ransom mit dem stumpjumper zu vergleichen? das ransom ist fürs gröbere gebaut, und wird sicher auch von den meisten fahrern etwas härter rangenommen.
> 
> mfg
> 
> ransom racer



Genau deswegen hab ich ja geschrieben :


> Machen will ich das , weil mein 120mm Stumpjumper einfach bei meinen jetzigen Touren an seine Grenzen stößt



Aber selbst nach nun 2 Jährigem Grenzeinsatz: keine Probleme außer zwei vorbogenen Schaltaugen


----------



## Ransom racer (18. August 2010)

ok, 
bist du das ransom den schon ausgiebig gefahren?


----------



## MEGATEC (18. August 2010)

Gestern erste Runde auf meinem Lieblingstrail 

*FAZIT im Gegensatz zum Stumpjumper:* 

*Pro : *
- erheblich besseres Fahrwerk
- deutlich mehr Potenzial
- Schluckvermögen im Downhill phantastisch
- Stufenschaltung des EQALIZER einfach genial
- Tretlagerhöhe + 2,8 cm
- X0 Schaltung besser als XTR

*Contra : *
- erheblich schwerer
- durch die schweren Laufräder deutlich schlechter in schnellen Kurvenkombinationen
- im Uphill viel langsamer
- AVID Bremsen 180/200 Bremsen erheblich schlechter als MAGURA+Hope Kombi mit nur 160/140, dazu schwammiger Druckpunkt
- Albert Reifen zu hoher Rollwiderstand
- Verschlammung des Dämpfers enorm, da kein Spritzschutz ( aber der vom Stumpi passt  )

*Neutral :*
- Ansprechverhalten und Dämpfungseigenschaften der 32 + 36 Talas identisch
- Sitzposition ebenso fast identisch

Gewichte :
Stumpjumper S-Works = 10,91 kg
Ransom = 14,58

*ERGO :* Diät


----------



## Ransom racer (18. August 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Gestern erste Runde auf meinem Lieblingstrail
> 
> *FAZIT im Gegensatz zum Stumpjumper:*
> 
> ...



das tönt ja scho mal gut.

also die fat alberts kann ich nur empfehlen, top zum ransom!
ich habe vorher ein paar sätze nobbys gefahren, aber mit den fat a ist einfach nochmals geiler. ev hinten mit  nn und vorne fat a, dan sollte es auch besser rollen (hat ein kumpel auf dem canyon). 
ob du mi dem rr auf dem ransom glücklich wirst mus du natürlich selbst entscheiden.

bei uns fahren die fat a auch etliche auf dem genius und sind begeistert. der erhöte rollwiederstand ist hauptsächlich nur auf asphalt spürbar, aber da fahren wir ja eh nur wens unbedingt sein muss.

mit den felgen kannst du sicher noch was rausholen, sowie mit der sattelstütze.
aber ob sich der weschel auf ne 31.6 lohn?? den der shim hat ja auch gewicht, und die originale stütze (also die fixe von scott) ist relativ leicht, und dann kanst du dir den shim sparen.

es giebt da und dort sicher noch was rauszuholen, aber haupsächlich würde ich bei der rotierenden masse anfangen.

im grossen und ganzen finde ich das das ransom ganz ordendlich den berg hoch geht.



gruess und viel spass


----------



## MEGATEC (18. August 2010)

Ransom racer schrieb:


> aber ob sich der weschel auf ne 31.6 lohn?? den der shim hat ja auch gewicht, und die originale stütze (also die fixe von scott) ist relativ leicht, und dann kanst du dir den shim sparen.



SHIM ?????


Danke für den Hinweis - ich hatte noch gar nicht gesehen das mein Bike so ein Teil drin hat..

Grad mal gewogen :
die MaVERICK + Sattel + Shim = 822g  

Mein Sattel + KCNC Stütze sollten Rechnerisch dann = 310g ergeben 
http://www.pitwalk.biz/shop/product...ttelstuetze-ti-pro-lite---34-9mm---400mm.html

Ein halbes Kilo allein dabei ??

Huiiiiiiiiiiii........




Ransom racer schrieb:


> im grossen und ganzen finde ich das das ransom ganz ordendlich den berg hoch geht.
> gruess und viel spass



Kannst gerne mal mit meinem 8,4 kg NOX HT nen Berg hoch, dann weist was ordentlich ist


----------



## Ransom racer (18. August 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> SHIM ?????
> 
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis - ich hatte noch gar nicht gesehen das mein Bike so ein Teil drin hat..
> ...





danke fürs angebot aber, lieber 2kg mehr hochkurbeln dafür ein fully.


was ordendlich berg hoch ist, das weis ich.

mein rennbike ist ein genius rc ltd mit ca 10-10.5kg.
auf langen aufstiegen über schotter, asphalt klar wirste schon schneller sein.
wens technisch wird, wird der unterschied da sein, jedoch nicht mehr so riesig.

so schnell ein halbes kg leichter!!


und jetzt viel spass beim schrauben, 
oder doch nicht????

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naturbursche (18. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

@Megatec
 ein guter Freund von mir hat auch das 2007er S-Works, was zugegebener weiße ein sehr leichtes Bike ist.
Ich bin es auch schon mehrfach gefahren, doch ich würde niemals tauschen!!

Warum?
Zum einen ist das Stumpjumper ein Race Bike mit einer starken Neigung zum All Mountain, wo hingegen das Ransom ein Enduro ist. 
Und der Spaßfaktor ist bei mir mit dem Ransom wesentlich höher.

Zum zweiten ist es auch eine Frage des Fahrergewichts, ich wiege fahrfertig (inkl. Rucksack mit gefüllter Trinkblase) 97-100 kg.
Damit würde ich wahrscheinlich das Stumpi bei normalen All Mountain Einsatz überlasten. 

Ich hatte vor dem Ransom ein 2007er Alu Stumpi und war solange zufrieden, bis ich das Ransom testete.  
Das Ransom ist übrigens ein Super Kompromiss, es ist verhältnismäßig leicht, sehr stabil und auch noch schnell.
Zumindest kann ich (wenn ich gut drauf bin) mit CC Fraktion (Rennrad Fraktion) mithalten.

Aber eigentlich will ich das ja gar nicht, ich will Spaß.
Was ich z.B. so klasse finde, fahr mal auf einen Querliegenden Baum mit ca. 10-15 cm Durchmesser zu, halte deinen Lenker fest und tritt in die Pedale und fahre einfach über den Baum ohne das Vorderrad zu heben. Danach versuchst du das mal mit dem Stumpi. 

Ach übrigens, zum Thema Gewicht.
Ich habe auch das LTD (2008), und das hat mit der Standard Ausstattung 13,5 kg gehabt.
Jetzt habe ich ne Hammerschmidt dran, von Specialized ne versenkbare Sattelstütze mit Fernbedienung  und die neue 180 Fox, da ist das Bike bestimmt schwerer.
Ich komme die Berge fast genauso schnell hoch, wie unsere Rennradfraktion und habe dafür im Trail und Bergab noch mehr Spaß.


Ach hier noch was zum Thema Stabilität:
Ich  hatte in letzter Zeit immer ein Klopfen beim fahren und konnte es nicht zuordnen.
Dann habe ich bemerkt, dass die Hauptlager in der Wippe hin sind und habe sie gewechselt.
Das Klopfen ging nicht weg, im Gegenteil, es wurde mehr. Als ich am Samstag nach der Tour das Bike gewaschen habe (das habe ich in den letzte Wochen etwas vernachlässig, denn es war ja trocken), habe ich einen Riss in der Schwinge gefunden und ich habe keine Ahnung wie lange ich so schon rumfahre.







[/url][/IMG]

Naja, ist ja noch Garantie drauf.
Gruß Ingo


----------



## Ransom Andy (18. August 2010)

es bringt weissgott nichts, jetzt das eine schnell mit dem anderen schnell zu vergleichen. _mein auto ist für ein normales auto auch ganz schon schnell. deswegen vergleich ich´s nicht mit nem lambo_. es kommt halt immer auf den einsatzzweck an. wenn du dem ransom jetzt ne magerdiät verschreibst, wirst du auf dauer sicher nicht glücklich mit. dann solltest du lieber zu einem flotten all-mountain greifen. wenn du die RR/NN kombi aufziehst, wirst du im grunde mehr wollen als die reifen hergeben, weil das fahrwerk nämlich deutlich mehr kann.

meiner ansicht nach sollte der einsatzzweck schon zum rad passen. und umgekehrt.

mit einem enduro willst du einfach nicht "so richtig" schnell sein. das willst du mit nem CC oder Marathonbike. mt nem CC willst Du nicht endurotypisch trails zerburnen.

Solltest Du eine normale Ransom Sattelstütze brauchen, ich würde gegen die Speedball tauschen


----------



## MEGATEC (18. August 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> es kommt halt immer auf den einsatzzweck an.




Mein Einsatzzweck bleibt mehr oder weniger immer der gleiche : ALLMOUNTAIN !

Ich hab halt nun einfach festgestellt das der Bergab Bereich aufgrund des erhöhten Federwegs des RANSOM mehr Spaß macht als mit dem STUMPI.
Dafür ist das STUMPI die Bessere Bergziege für den Bergauf Bereich 

Nun stellt sich mit die Aufgabe beides so gut als möglich zu kombinieren.
Bislang haben meine Parts den Einsatz im Stumpi klaglos überstanden, deswegen werd ich wohl mit den selben Teilen ein leichtes abfahrtsspaßorientiertes "Überallmountain" mit viel Federweg aufbauen. 

Abropos bauen : 
ich hab erst mal abgebaut um die ganzen Teile zu reinigen, die im Lauf der Zeit voll versifft sind - Hinterbau + Dämpfer demontiert, Lagercheck.
Die Ernüchterung kam umgehend : Bis auf die hinteren Ausfallenden Lager sind alle anderen Lager *SCHROTT* ! 
Achsen + Schwingenbolzen zeigen aber zum Glück keinen Verschleiß.

Werd mich nun mal auf die Suche nach den Lagern begeben.
Bei ebay gibts zwar nen Kompletten Kit, aber 45,-  find ich schon heftig ( http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Ransom-bea...6756?pt=UK_sportsleisure_cycling_bikeparts_SR ) zumal die Lager laut meinem Lagerhandbuch gerademal 28,60 kosten. 

Auch das man fürs Einstellen des Axiallagerspiel des Hauptlagers scheinbar ein Spezialwerkzeug benötigt ( http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/bikes/scott-ransom.41151.2.htm ) irritiert mich noch ein wenig.
Aber auch das sollte zu schaffen sein.

In der Zeit wo ich auf die Lager warte, werde ich wohl mal den Carbonrahmen wieder auf Vordermann bringen, mit dem ausschleifen der Kratzer in der Schwinge und dem Wiederaufpolieren der Carbon Oberzüge hab ich mal angefangen. Morgen ist dann noch der Rahmen dran, dann sollte auch der wieder in altem Glanz erstrahlen


----------



## Ransom Andy (19. August 2010)

Dann geh mal zum Scott Händler umme Ecke und bestell den Verschleisskit oder wie der heisst. Da sind ALLE(!) Lager, Schrauben, Scheiben, Stifte, Bolzen, Klammern und was weiss ich drin, da am Ransom verbaut sind. +Ausfallenden. ALLE!!!!

Kost n hunni, aber dann hast auch wirklich alles.

EDIT: und das ist im Endeffekt günstiger als die paar Lager da.


----------



## MEGATEC (19. August 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Dann geh mal zum Scott Händler umme Ecke und bestell den Verschleisskit oder wie der heisst. Da sind ALLE(!) Lager, Schrauben, Scheiben, Stifte, Bolzen, Klammern und was weiss ich drin, da am Ransom verbaut sind. +Ausfallenden. ALLE!!!!
> 
> Kost n hunni, aber dann hast auch wirklich alles.
> 
> EDIT: und das ist im Endeffekt günstiger als die paar Lager da.



Ich brauch aber nur die Lager : denn die Schrauben Bolzen Ausfallende etc. sind ja alle noch gut. Warum also Geld ausgeben für was das ich gar nicht benötige ??

Lagersatz heute Morgen bestellt: kostet 23,80 Euro


----------



## Jussi (19. August 2010)

23,80â¬ fÃ¼r wieviel Lager? 8 StÃ¼ck?

Na dann mal viel spass, hast dir hoffendlich zwei SÃ¤tze bestellt!
Denn Markenlager aller SKF, FAG etc. kosten mich im Einkauf schon mehr!
Und selbst von denen halte ich nix, zumindest nicht fÃ¼r Ransom.

Beachte das die Lager der Schwinge, die beiden in der Mitte immer sehr schnell den Geist aufgeben, glaub mir gib da lieber etwas mehr aus habe da schon viel ausprobiert!


Ach noch fast vergessen, du benÃ¶tigst kein Spezialwerkzeug um die Lager zu tauschen geht alles so!


GruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (19. August 2010)

Ja 8 Stk kommt noch Märchensteuer dazu - Sind von meinem Lagerhändler von dem ich Lager für meine Motoren beziehe und ich hab mit denen bislang immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch im Stumpi 

Der Satz mit FAG hätte 38,30 gekostet.

Und wenn sie wirklich nix taugen sollten sind sie ja schnell wieder getauscht


----------



## bremser75 (20. August 2010)

Hallo,
Liebäugele mit dem Fox RP23 für mein Ransom.
190er Länge ist klar, jedoch mit welchem werksseitigen Setup geeignet, da scheint es unterschiedliche zu geben?


----------



## MEGATEC (20. August 2010)

bremser75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Liebäugele mit dem Fox RP23 für mein Ransom.
> 190er Länge ist klar, jedoch mit welchem werksseitigen Setup geeignet, da scheint es unterschiedliche zu geben?



Solltest Du Deinen EQUALIZER Dämpfer los werden wollen : bitte melden


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. August 2010)

bremser75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Liebäugele mit dem Fox RP23 für mein Ransom.
> 190er Länge ist klar, jedoch mit welchem werksseitigen Setup geeignet, da scheint es unterschiedliche zu geben?



ich hab mir einen Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 eingebaut. Und da gibt es 5 Tunes und 2 Kammergrössen

Tune A - Low Platform
Tune B - Med Platform
Tune C - Hi Platform
Tune D - Low Compression
Tune E - Med Compression

Low Volume und High Volume

Zuerst hatte ich den Tune C drinne, der ist aber nur so durch den Federweg gerauscht. Jetzt hab ich den Tune E drinne.
Ergo brauchst Du für das Ransom einen Dämpfer der in der Druckstufe werksseitig ordentlich gedämpft ist. Und, falls auswählbar, die kleinere Luftkammer.


----------



## bremser75 (20. August 2010)

und welche tune Stufe wäre das beim RP23 fürs Ransom.
Stufe 1, ist das die kleinste?

Den Equalizer geb ich dann ggf. ab. Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich mit Preisvorstellung.


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. August 2010)

kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, weil ich über fox leider nicht wirklich bescheid weiss. musst dann ungefähr vergleichen.


----------



## Mr_Ransom (21. August 2010)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Ja 8 Stk kommt noch Märchensteuer dazu - Sind von meinem Lagerhändler von dem ich Lager für meine Motoren beziehe und ich hab mit denen bislang immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch im Stumpi
> 
> Der Satz mit FAG hätte 38,30 gekostet.
> 
> Und wenn sie wirklich nix taugen sollten sind sie ja schnell wieder getauscht



Hi,
ich fahre nun vollkugelige Lager, also ohne Käfig, haben ca doppelte Traglast
haben 35 in USA gekostet, wenn jemand Interesse hat finde ich auch noch den Händler raus:
Aus Ingenieurssicht müsste das eine deutliche Lebensdauersteigerung bringen
Gruss


----------



## Mani2 (24. August 2010)

Hi zusammen,

Thema KEFÜ 
Hab mir von E13 ne Heim2 geholt die ans Lager geklemmt wird.
Hat jemand die gleiche verbaut? 

Wieviel habt ihr untergelegt dass das kleine Ketteblatt nicht an der Kefü streift?
Hab den mitgelieferten Ring mit 0,5mm zwischen Kefü und Lager geklemmt aber das reicht noch nicht.
Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Weitere Ringe zwischen Kefü und Lager 
oder 
Ringe zwischen Lager und Kurbelgarnitur?

Irgendwann sollte das Gewinde am Rahmen zu kurz werden? 
Muss ich auch auf der anderen Seite vom Tretlager auch Scheiben unterlegen damit die Symetrie erhalten bleibt?

Ransom 2007
Mit FSA Moto Kurbel

Danke für Eure Hilfe
Mani


----------



## _mike_ (28. August 2010)

Hai,

bin am überlegen ob ich das Ransom auf Steckachsen-Ausfallenden umrüsten soll, denn die sind ja wohl im Verschleisskit mit enthalten.

Meine 09er Deetracks sollten passen: "Hinterradnabe 9 mm Schnellspanner und 12 x 135 mm Steckachse per Adapter umruestbar". 
Im Moment fahr ich mit SSP, müsste ja aber nur den Adapter abziehen um mit Steckachse zufahren, richtig?

Aber jetzt kommts: wo bekomm ich die richtige Steckachse her?
Und muss ich die mit ner Mutter festschrauben wie hier schon mal geschrieben?
Bei meiner Maxle ist das Gewinde im Ausfallende, was das ganze sehr einfach zu bedienen macht.

Thanks
_mike_

PS: hat jemand eine Teileliste und Artikelnummer für das Verschleisskit?


----------



## Naturbursche (28. August 2010)

Hallo Maik,
soweit ich weiß, gibt es drei verschiedene Ausfallenden fürs Rensom.
Für die Schnellspanner, für ne Steckachse bei der die Ausfallenden zusätzlich als Klemmen für die Achse dienen (Schrauben sind in den ausfallenden mit drin) und dann noch die Ausfallenden, bei der die Achse einfach nur reingeschoben und festgeschraubt wird. Da ist auf der Rchten Seite ein gewinde drin.
Die Steckachse wirst du wohl bei Scott als ersatzteil bekommen.

Das Kit habe ich auch schonmal gekauft, doch die Nummer habe ich nichtmehr.
Gruß Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (28. August 2010)

bei meinem verschleisskit sind die ssp ausfallenden drin. denke auch, dass es unterschiedliche kits dann gibt.


----------



## sharky (29. August 2010)

so,

melde mich hiermit offiziell von den ramsomisten ab 

nach mehrmonatiger nicht-nutzung des bikes aufgrund zu großer überschneidung mit meinem all mountain hab ich mich entschlossen, das bike zu verkaufen. der rahmen ist weg, weg ne lyrik solo air oder einen hope-DT LRS sucht, darf sich gerne bei mir melden 

wünsche euch allen weiterhin ne gute fahrt und viel spaß mit dem bike!


----------



## schtiew (29. August 2010)

hey, leute bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen was ihr meint was ich alles mit meinem Bike machen kann.

Habe ein Ransom 30 von 2007.


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. August 2010)

gegenfrage: was willst du denn machen?


----------



## schtiew (29. August 2010)

mal schauen im moment fahre ich von tour in richtung enduro, aber wie weit kann ich gehen?


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. August 2010)

enduro is genehm. bikepark auch, wenn du die krassen drops auslässt (ab nem meter, würde ich sagen. kommt aber auch auf dein körpergewicht drauf an). sprünge mit sanfter landung sind sicher ok. technisch anspruchsvolles ist überhaupt kein thema. behalte die schwinge und den bereich um die kurbel im auge (rissgefahr)


----------



## schtiew (29. August 2010)

wie definierst du krass? ich wiege übrigens nicht ganz 80 kg. haste zufällig nen video oder nen link wo ich sehen könnte was alles so geht mit dem bike?

Wollte demnächst mal nach Winterberg würde das mit dem bike gehen?


----------



## _mike_ (29. August 2010)

Ich bin mit dem Ransom 2 1/2 ALLES gefahren was mir vor die Räder kam.
Erst nur technische Trails, dann immer mehr mit der Gondel hoch und auf teils herbsten Pfaden runter, dann mal nen WE in den Bikepark (OAgau,Leogang,HGlemm), zuletzt 3 Wochen quer durch alles was Spass macht (Livigno, Flims/Laax, Zermatt, PDS). Gerade in PDS und auch in den Parks ist das Ransom auf Dauer unterdimensioniert, drum hab ich dieses Jahr nen Freerider aufgerüstet.
Für AM und Enduro nehm ich immer noch das Ransom und bin hochzufrieden damit (grad hab ich mit Elixir CR und Lyrik 172mm meinen schwersten Hometrail zu von "Angst" auf "flowig" umkategorisiert ).
Aber in den Park und auch für die Gardasee-DH nehm ich den Freerider, denn damit kann man auch gern mal krassere Sachen ausprobieren und auch mal nen Drop verpassen.

Ich fahr bestimmt net schlecht, aber 3 Rahmen in 2 Jahren haben mich lernen lassen.....


----------



## schtiew (30. August 2010)

also meint ihr das winterberg ein bisschen zuviel wäre fürs bike?
das bike hat auch schon ein paar mal bei der megavalanche mitgemacht wurde mir gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (30. August 2010)

naja, du kannst es gerne ausprobieren. ich würde nur die drops umfahren, an deiner stelle.

würde man den bereich enduro kategorisieren in enduro light bis enduro FR, würde die tendenz wahrscheinlich richtung FR gehen.

AM bedeutet für mich: berg hoch, berg runter, auch etwas krasser, in erster linie touren mit vielen km, kein parkeinsatz, leichtes rad, keine drops, keine sprünge, technisch weniger anspruchsvoll (berg auf 60% / 40% berg ab)
FR bedeutet für mich: gondel hoch, berg runter knallen, definitiv krass, touren mit kms, jedoch nur runter, parkeinsatz, gewicht ist nebensache, droppen, springen, technisch anspruchsvoll (berg auf 5% / 95% berg ab)

Das Ransom würde ich demnach ungefähr hier einstufen (hoffe nur dass das nicht verzerrt wird).

|__AM__|__ED light__|__ED__|__ED hard__|__ED FR__|__FR__|
|________________XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX______________|


EDIT: hat sogar geklappt.


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. August 2010)

ganz wichtig ist eben, dass die komponenten dem einsatzzweck angepasst sind. da das ransom auch relativ vernünftig zum touren taugt, würde ich das gewicht und die geometrie etwas im auge behalten (geometrie: vorbau, lenker, sattelstütze, gabel. gewicht: laufräder, gabel, reifen).

Kannst ja mal meins in meinem Album anschauen. Würde ich es in meine kategorisierung einteilen, wäre es ein ED hard.


----------



## M_Like (30. August 2010)

Hi,

ich würde mir gerne das Scott Ransom 20 kaufen. Ich habe derzeit an Radon Stage 5, bin damit eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden. Fahre überwiegend Freeride, also Saalbach X-line und Blue line und sowas halt. Nehme aber keine krassen Drops mit. Ich merk aber, dass das Stage langsam an seine Grenzen kommt.

Im Netz finde ich zu dem Ransom von Scott leider kaum Test, nur Meinungen, dass das Bike schlecht sei. Naja würde es jetzt beim Händler hier für 2200 Euro bekommen.

Müsste dem Händler morgen Vormittag Bescheid geben, da er nur noch eins hat und das reserviert ist.

Tja Leute, was meint ihr denn? Ist das ein Bike, wo sich der Wechsel vom Stage 5 überhaupt lohnt? Ist es für meinen Einsatzbereich geeignet? Was sind die Nach- und Vorteile?

Oder habt ihr alternative Angebote die evlt. sogar besser und günstiger sind?


Vielen Dank und Gruß


----------



## schtiew (30. August 2010)

stelle mal eben ein bild rein bei meinem profil mit der ausstattung meines bikes dann kannst mir ja mal sagen was de davon hälst? 

dein bike sieht ja richtig geil aus, was sind das für laufräder?


----------



## MEGATEC (30. August 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> so,
> 
> melde mich hiermit offiziell von den ramsomisten ab
> 
> nach mehrmonatiger nicht-nutzung des bikes aufgrund zu großer überschneidung mit meinem all mountain hab ich mich entschlossen, das bike zu verkaufen.



Bei mir wird es wohl ebenso auf diese Entscheidung hinauslaufen - denn 4 Bikes sind einfach eines zuviel, und mein Stumpjumper deckt auch zuviel des Ransom Einsatzbereichs ab, aber mit 4kg weniger ... 

Wer interesse an einem 2008 RANSOM CARBON LTD hat, kann sich gerne per PN melden.
Mehr Infos zum Bike hier : 
http://content.delius-klasing.de/interfaces/payment/?id=1294


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. August 2010)

@M_Like: Bin zwar ein Ransomfahrer und -verfechter. Aber kaufen würde ich es mir heute eher nicht mehr, weil die Entwicklung gerade im Bereich Enduro ziemlich weit vorangeschritten ist. Es gibt für´s selbe Geld mittlerweile bessere, stabilere und vorallem leichtere(!) Enduros. Es ist bestimmt kein schlechtes Rad, gerade ab 2008 hat sich am Rahmen noch ein wenig in Richtung Stabilität getan, aber es ist einfach nimmer up-to-date. Mit Modellauslauf Ende 2010 wurde eben auch die Entwicklung früher eingestellt.

@Schtiew: Das sind VELTEC V-two. Recht gute und vorallem günstige AM/Enduro-laufräder. Kann mich bisher nicht beklagen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=429307
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=60863


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (30. August 2010)

M_Like schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde mir gerne das Scott Ransom 20 kaufen. Ich habe derzeit an Radon Stage 5, bin damit eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden. Fahre überwiegend Freeride, also Saalbach X-line und Blue line und sowas halt. Nehme aber keine krassen Drops mit. Ich merk aber, dass das Stage langsam an seine Grenzen kommt.
> 
> ...



Nimm was anderes, mit min 180mm hinten und am besten auch vorne.
Auch wenn du heute noch an den Drops vorbeifährst, irgendwann traust du dich ran - und dann ist das Ransom zu klein. Bin zwar auch in Leogang über die Dropbatterie bis max. 2m runter, aber auf Dauer ist das der Tod für ein Enduro.
Und selbst wenn du das nie machen solltest: mehr Federweg = mehr Sicherheit & mehr Komfort.
Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle das Caynon Playzone kaufen - habs grad erst mal am Wildkogel in der Hand gehabt und das gefällt echt gut und geht auch so ab für 1900,- Euronen. Oder was in der Richtung, halt noch pedalierbar aber robust und einfach. Oder du nimmst dir zum Stage noch einen richtigen Freerider, dann hast du auch noch was für den Hacklbergrail in der Garage ;-) So mach ich das, und rocke das V.FR im Bikeparkt und nehm das Ransom für die schweren Trailtouren wo ich noch selber viel hochtreten muss.


----------



## M_Like (30. August 2010)

Das ist lustig  In einem anderen Forum hat jemand genau das selbe gepostet und auch das Canyon Playzone empfohlen. Wenn das kein Zeiche ist.

Bin leider Student, habe nicht die Kohle für 2 Bikes. Mein Radon würde ich dann verkaufen und die 1000 Euro drauflegen. Aber Touren fahre ich eh kaum, eher Gondel hoch und dann runterbrettern. Aber manchmal fahre ich auch an die Isar, also mehr als 15, max. 16 Kilo sollte es nicht haben.

Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot? http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150485170586&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## MEGATEC (30. August 2010)

M_Like schrieb:


> Aber manchmal fahre ich auch an die Isar, also mehr als 15, max. 16 Kilo sollte es nicht haben.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot? http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150485170586&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Gewicht: ca. 17,90 kg


----------



## Jussi (31. August 2010)

Gewicht bekommst du schnell runter alleine schon den Reifen sind über 500 Gramm zu sparen und Schläuche wette ich auch noch!!


----------



## MEGATEC (31. August 2010)

Jussi schrieb:


> Gewicht bekommst du schnell runter alleine schon den Reifen sind über 500 Gramm zu sparen und Schläuche wette ich auch noch!!



Gewicht: ca. 17,90 kg
- Reifen: 500g
- Schläuche: 100g
_________________
Gewicht: ca. 17,30 kg


Um das angezielte Gewicht von 15, max. 16 Kilo erreichen ist das Bike definitiv das falsche. Nur mit erheblichem finanziellen Aufwand wäre das möglich...


> Bin leider Student, habe nicht die Kohle für 2 Bikes.


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. August 2010)

habs ja gleich gesagt.....


----------



## Jussi (31. August 2010)

Das stimmt aber wenn er auch nach einen Rahmen mit 200mm Federweg guckt was erwartet er???
Aber leg ca. 300â¬ drauf bekommst ein neues!

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/specs.html?b=1769


----------



## _mike_ (31. August 2010)

Und das besprecht Ihr jetzt alle bitte mal im Kaufberatungsthread 

Wieder zurück zum Ransom: hab jetzt mal beim Händler ein Verschleißkit mit Steckachsenausfallenden zum schrauben + Steckachse angefragt.
Mal schaun was zurückkommt.


----------



## andrerobert (31. August 2010)

http://www.sturm-kugellager.de/kera...30&PHPSESSID=ec5a42234537924432024f077f82b594

die hab ich momentan im blick...hört sich ja mal robust an, nur der preis halt^^...


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. August 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bremser75 (31. August 2010)

Hab nen Equalizer abzugeben. Kam vom Service vor 14 Monaten, ist also fällig. Festpreis inkl. Versand 230 Eur.


----------



## hayoallomas (10. September 2010)

andrerobert schrieb:


> http://www.sturm-kugellager.de/kera...30&PHPSESSID=ec5a42234537924432024f077f82b594
> 
> die hab ich momentan im blick...hört sich ja mal robust an, nur der preis halt^^...



...
Hört sich interessant an, ich muss derzeit ca. alle 3 Monate die Lager wechseln, habe aber festgestellt, dass billige "China-Lager", die man bei ebay ersteigert auch nicht schlechter sind als die Originalteile von Scott.
Wenn die Keramiklager länger halten, hätte das schon Vorteile.
Sind die schwierig einzubauen?


----------



## 29erpete (10. September 2010)

Schon die Enduro Lager ausprobiert? Sind nicht ganz so teuer.


----------



## hayoallomas (10. September 2010)

29erpete schrieb:


> Schon die Enduro Lager ausprobiert? Sind nicht ganz so teuer.



... was sind Enduro-Lager???


----------



## 29erpete (10. September 2010)

hayoallomas schrieb:


> ... was sind Enduro-Lager???



siehe
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7060195#post7060195


----------



## Illtismann (23. September 2010)

Hi, kann mir einer sagen ab wann der Ransom Rahmen eine ISCG05 Aufnahme hatte?


----------



## special_art (28. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,


ich Ã¼berlege mein Ransom zu verkaufen und wÃ¼rde gerne wissen wie ihr den Wert dieses Rades schÃ¤tzen wÃ¼rdet. WÃ¤re nett von euch 

Ransom 40 2008 - Kaufdatum 09.04.08

ca 6000 Km gefahren - davon vielleicht 5 % im Wald - mehr als paar lockere Abfahrten habe ich damit nicht gemacht. Kein Bikepark, keine riesen SprÃ¼nge. Kein einziger Sturz. Keine Dellen oder sonstiges.

Zustand ist deshalb SUPER - sehr gepflegtes Bike. 

DÃ¤mper ist ca. 1 Jahr alt, also wie Neu.. lÃ¤uft Tadellos - Alter DÃ¤mpfer hatte ne FunktionsstÃ¶rung.

Folgende Parts habe ich ersetzt bzw draufgetan :

Kurbeln - Aerozine X-12-SL-A3 in der Limitierten Farbe WeiÃ mit Rot eloxiertem Innenlager - 3/4 Jahr alt - Top Zustand - Kaufpreis 225 â¬

Lenker - Scott Pilot FR DH 31.8 mm 2009

Vorbau - Pazzaz DH

Rest an parts sind serienmÃ¤Ãig. Rechnungen alle vorhanden.


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. September 2010)

200 Euro. was soll ich abholen?


----------



## sharky (28. September 2010)

wenn das ding bis auf die kurbel original ist, wirst du da nicht viel geld fÃ¼r bekommen. ich hab meins am ende einzeln verkauft, mit deutlich besseren komponenten als von haus aus dran. der erlÃ¶s war, gemessen am kaufpreis, ernÃ¼chternd. die 200â¬ sind sicher etwas tief gestapelt, aber mehr als 1300â¬ wirst du kaum fÃ¼r bekommen. und das wÃ¤re schon ein guter preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feuerwehr HH (29. September 2010)

Weiß jemand ob das Ransom 10 2010 auch für Fahrer über 90 kg zugelassen ist..??

meine hier im Forum mal gelesen zu haben das der Carbonrahmen nur bis 90 kg zugelassen ist...

Kann aber über Scott nicht wirklich was finden..(Onlinesuche)

Habe halt die möglichkeit das Rad super gunstig zu bekommen und wollte eigentlich zuschlagen..

Gruß


----------



## hayoallomas (2. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

Scott gibt in seinem Bike Owners Manual eine Grenze von 110 kg an; dazu steht dort: da Gesamtgewicht des Rades incl Fahrer sollte nicht 119 - 128 kg überschreiten (je nach Modell). Ich habe mit 2 L Wasser im Rucksack auch 93 kg auf dem Bike (Ransom 10, 2010, ca 15 kg), d. h. bin gut unter der Grenze. Ich hatte immer wieder wieder Lagerprobleme (nachdem ich von Modell 2007 (4 mal Lagertausch ) auf 2008 (2 Mal Lagertausch ) im Januar 2010 auf das 2010er Model gewechselt habe (1 Mal Lagertausch nach 4 Monaten). Soweit ich es beurteilen kann, ist die Technik unverändert. Jetzt über den Sommer (ca. 6 - 9 h pro Woche leichteres Gelände + Südfrankreich, Ischgl, Vinschgau und Wetterstein wo es auch mal mher zur Sache ging) scheint es mal länger zu halten (man merkt dass die Lager nicht mehr ganz taufrisch sind, aber sie drehen noch gut).  Man muss sich offensictlich drauf einstellen die Wippenlager öfters zu wechseln.

Mit dem Rahmen sonst sehe ich sonst keine Probleme. Es ist halt schon ein geiles Teil (nur die Hammerschmidt habe ich abmontiert, weil mich das Geschnurre tierisch nervt in der stillen Natur, den Verlust an Bodenfreiheit nehme ich halt in Kauf und versuch' es mit Technik auszugleichen ).

Was ist "supergünstig"? Interessiert mich wegen Werteinschätzung des eigenen Bikes...



Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob das Ransom 10 2010 auch für Fahrer über 90 kg zugelassen ist..??
> 
> meine hier im Forum mal gelesen zu haben das der Carbonrahmen nur bis 90 kg zugelassen ist...
> 
> ...


----------



## Naturbursche (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 98 kg. Ich Fahre das Ransom ltd 2008 und ich habe keinen Streß damit. Die Lager sind bei mir ca. einmal im Jahr fertig.
Allerdings fahre ich auch fast alles, was mir unter die Räder kommt (außer heftige Downhills und größere Sprünge).
Ich nehme dann allerdings auch gute Lager zum wechseln (Kostet das Stück ca.20). Meistens sind aber auch nur die Hauptlager der Wippe hin.
Gruß Ingo


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Oktober 2010)

so ähnlich siehts bei mir auch aus... die hauptlager der wippe sind einmal im jahr (etwa) fällig. rest geht ohne weiteres.

@hayo: irgendwo schrub feuerwehr nen betrag. weiss jedoch nimmer wo. war das im "allg. ransom fred"?

EDIT: ich mein in der Scott Ransom Gruppe da.


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (2. Oktober 2010)

soll für 2999,- gehen....

Ist MM ein super preis..!!

Wieso geschnürre beim Hammerschmidt...habe noch nocht genau drauf geachtet...

also vielleicht doch lieber das 20...(wird mir für 1799 angeboten)

Ach ich weiß bald nicht mehr weiter...es gibt halt zuviele Räder...


----------



## hayoallomas (2. Oktober 2010)

... die ersten zwei Tage hat die Hammerschmidt auch nichts gesagt, aber dann wurde sie immer lauter. Putzen und Schmieren hilft, aber nur sehr sehr kurzfristig und ist auch nicht ganz unaufwendig. Wer immer nur steuil bergauf tritt, merkts natürlich nicht, weil dann kein overdrive drin ist, wenn aber mal ne Strecke für schneller kommt ( und ich fahr halt nun mal auch gern flott) dann geht einem das schon auf den Nerv und auch denen die nebenher fahren.

2999 schint ok. für neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feuerwehr HH (3. Oktober 2010)

na klar für neu..!!

Na mal sehen, werde mittwoch nochmal platz nehmen und mich dann entscheiden..

Danke für die Auskunft..

Gruß


----------



## georgh (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo RANSOM-User.

Mein Dämpfer ist bald fällig für den Service.
RESET-RACING bietet neben dem "normalen" Service
auch ein Tuning des Dämpfers an.

Dabei werden innen div.Teile getauscht (Kolben und Führungen)
sowie die Kammervolumen erhöht.
Lt.Mitarbeiter von RESET bekommt dadurch vor allem der 
"TRACTION-MODE" mehr Federweg und weniger
" Ritt auf Gummiball-Gefühl" )

Hat das schon jemand getestet??
Empfehlenswert??

Gruß Georg


----------



## Ransom Andy (20. Oktober 2010)

nope, nicht getestet....

fraglich ob der dämpfer durch das tuning dann auch weniger anfällig/zuverlässiger wird....


----------



## Jussi (21. Oktober 2010)

Winter Restaurierung steht an.

Dämpferservice, wo, Händler oder sofort bei Reset? Aber denke ohne Tuning.
Kurbel brauch ich eine neue, welche? 2-Fach soll ich Innenlager direkt mit tauschen?
Evt. noch neue Bremsen, welche? Elixir...?

Thanks....


----------



## Ransom Andy (21. Oktober 2010)

hab mir die truvativ stylo OCT in 2fach geholt. kommt gut, wie ich finde.
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=143615
man muss jedoch 24/36 mögen. 22/36 wäre dann wahrscheinlich SLX besser.

elixir 5 hab ich verbaut. sehr fein das.

aber es liegt immer im auge des betrachters.


----------



## Jussi (22. Oktober 2010)

Naja Kurbel würde ja reichen Kettenblätter habe ich ja noch.
Ca. 800 Gramm ist ja schon eine Ansage. Dachte auch auch an die FSA Moto diese hat allerdings über 1200 Gramm 

Wenn ihr noch was anständiges habt bietet ruhig mal an!

Elixir CR habe ich auf meinem DH Rad, ja sehr fein, wäre auch eine Möglichkeit diese gegen eine Code zu tauschen und die Elixir auf´s Ransom....hm...


----------



## hardpopo (28. Oktober 2010)

moin moin da ich nun endlich mein ransom losgeworden bin wollte ich hier mal fragen ob jemand evtl. interesse an den ausfallenden vom ransom 30 baujahr 09 hat sie sind neu für schnellspanner


----------



## TDisbike (22. November 2010)

Servus!
Da die Suchfunktion scheinbar nicht für die Ransom-Interessensgemeinschaft funktioniert und das hier ja ein TECHNIK-Thread ist, hier mal ein Hinweis auf ...

"Der DHX 200x50 ins Ransom Einbau-Thread..." 

Also falls jemand den Fox DHX ins Scott Ransom einbauen möchte oder sonst irgendeinen Dämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge... dort gibts nen Artikel über ne neue Dämpferaufnahme


----------



## Naturbursche (28. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe ein Problem und weiÃ nicht so recht, welchen Weg ich weiter gehen soll.

Also, ich habe ein Ransom 08 LTD. Dieses Jahr habe ich mal wieder ein paar Taler ins Bike invest. (Fox Talas RC2 180, Hammerschmidt, Specialized Command Post, Avid Elixir CR Carbon 203/203, neue Wartungsfreie Kette, neue Kassette Â)
Allein schon die  180Âer Gabel hat dem Bike super gut getan und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, wenn da nicht der DÃ¤mpfer wÃ¤re. 
Vor vier Wochen habe ich einen neuen von Scott bekommen und der ist schon wieder hin(schwammiges Verhalten, fÃ¼hlt sich an wie ein Flummi und knallt beim Ausfedern gegen den Anschlag). 
Naja, das ist dann der fÃ¼nfte in zwei Jahren ï, dabei mache ich nichts wildes (Touren,  Trails, Abfahrten und hier und da mal nen kleinen Sprung (max. ca. 50 cm)).
Scott wird mir den DÃ¤mpfer wieder tauschen, doch so kann es nicht wieder gehen!

Folgende  Optionen kÃ¶nnte ich mir vorstellen:

Â	DÃ¤mpfer tausch 
z.B. gegen einen Fox DÃ¤mpfer, doch ich habe kein Ahnung          
was da passt und ob es funktioniert.

Â	Rahmen tausch
Ich wÃ¼rde mir einen anderen Rahmen holen und meine Teile an den neuen Rahnen anbauen und den Ransom Carbonrahmen mit dem neun DÃ¤mpfer verkaufen. 
Habt Ihr ne Ahnung, was man fÃ¼r so nen Rahmen Set bekommt?

Â	Bike tausch
Ich kaufe mir ein neues Bike und verkaufe das Ransom
Habt Ihr ne Ahnung, was ich dafÃ¼r noch bekommen wÃ¼rde?

Was denkt Ihr, was wÃ¼rdet Ihr tun?

GruÃ Ingo


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. November 2010)

wenn du sonst superzufrieden mit dem ransom bist und es eigentlich gerne behalten möchtest, würde ich an deiner stelle einen anderen dämpfer einbauen.

entweder einen fox-dämpfer wie auf der vorigen seite beschrieben
oder einen rock shox monarch wie ich es getan habe. der tut dem ransom wirklich unsagbar gut, ist leichter und sehr zuverlässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (28. November 2010)

ach, und günstig ist er noch dazu, der monarch...


----------



## Ransom racer (28. November 2010)

hallo, 
das gegen den anschlag klopfen hatte ich auch. 
nach kurzer zeit war er dann total hinüber (sackte zusammen).

Ich habe vor ner weile den monarch rt3 montiert. leicht, relativ günstig. und ich sehe keinen nachteil zum equilizer.

mfg


----------



## TDisbike (29. November 2010)

Naturbursche schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich habe ein Problem und weiÃ nicht so recht, welchen Weg ich weiter gehen soll.
> 
> Also, ich habe ein Ransom 08 LTD. Dieses Jahr habe ich mal wieder ein paar Taler ins Bike invest. (Fox Talas RC2 180, Hammerschmidt, Specialized Command Post, Avid Elixir CR Carbon 203/203, neue Wartungsfreie Kette, neue Kassette Â)
> ...



Meine Meinung zu ...

Option 1: kostet 2-300 euro und gut is, es gibt wie hier beschrieben 2 Daempfer, die es im Ransom tun, also why not? Brauchst nur die passenden Buchsen, also am wenigsten Aufwand... wie gesagt, mein Angebot den Fox DHX zu testen steht... Ausserdem, custom Ransom hat doch auch was fuer sich 

Option 2: geht auch, da wirst du auch vermutlich relativ wenig Verlust machen, vorausgesetzt du holst dir keinen neuen Rahmen fuer 1,5kEuro  Ich schaetze mal das Ransom Framekit bringt so 6-700Euro, fuer das Geld bekommst du zb aus UK nen neuen Meta 6 Framekit. 

Option 3: puh, bei den investitionen machst du hier sowas von verlust, ne, wuerd ich nicht machen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. November 2010)

das kann ich so unterschreiben


----------



## Naturbursche (30. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschieden, den Dämpfer zu wechseln.
In dem Zusammenhang möchte ich mich bei der Hilfe von TDisbike bedanken. Ich werde jetzt, so wie von Ihm beschrieben, den DHX Air 5.0einbauen.
Da bin ich mal mal gespannt 
Gruß Ingo


----------



## TDisbike (14. Dezember 2010)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Standard Maß für Schnellspanner ist 9mm x 135mm.
> 12mm x 135mm ist für die Steckachsen-Ausfallenden.



Weiss jemand, ob man in den Standard-Schnellspanner Ransom-Hinterbau auch ein 10mm schnellspanner von DT Swiss bekommt, wie er beim EX1750 verbaut wird? Also : 10x135mm?


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Dezember 2010)

ist nicht 10x135 am Hinterrad Standard?


----------



## Ransom racer (14. Dezember 2010)

TDisbike schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, ob man in den Standard-Schnellspanner Ransom-Hinterbau auch ein 10mm schnellspanner von DT Swiss bekommt, wie er beim EX1750 verbaut wird? Also : 10x135mm?





Ja der 10/135mm vo dt swiss passt. hab ich auch drinn.
mfg


----------



## Bennze (24. März 2011)

Hallo an alle Ramson user

So mein Prob ist, das an der schwinge wo die ausfall enden drann sind, ich nen lager prob habe.

Mein lager lässt sich ned mehr einpressen weil zuviel spiel ist, kann man mit dickeren Unterleg scheiben den platz zwichen Lager und oberer hälfte der schwinge (ist ja nen bisl luft zwichen beiden teilen) damit etwas eingrenzen?, die schläge die es so von sich gibt, find ich hallt nen bisl zu hart.

Thanks allot schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcFischer (4. April 2011)

Hallo Ransom Fahrer..

mir ist am WE meine Schwinge gebrochen.. Ich weis, ich bin da nicht der erste...
Problem, ich hab das Bike von nem ehemaligen Teamfahrer von Scott. Also auch keine Belege.
Mein Frage, wo bekomm ich ne neue Schwinge her, was kost sowas etwa????
Is das 2007er

Hab mein Bike grade komplett gefittet, wetter is n Traum... und jetzt sowas. Ich brauch lieber Heut als Morgen ne Lösung... 

Danke schon mal für nen guten Tip..


----------



## Jussi (5. April 2011)

Hast du mal im Laden nachgefragt? 
Würde mich auch mal interessieren, was ne neue kostet und ob du überhaupt noch eine von 2007 bekommst.


----------



## Naturbursche (5. April 2011)

Jussi schrieb:


> Hast du mal im Laden nachgefragt?
> Würde mich auch mal interessieren, was ne neue kostet und ob du überhaupt noch eine von 2007 bekommst.



Moin, ich habe letztes Jahr ne neue Schwinge (über Garantie) bekommen, ich denke da stand ein Preis von ca. 250 Taler auf der Verpackung

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Jussi (5. April 2011)

Hast du auch die passende zum 2008er Modell bekommen?
250 ist schon happig.....

5 Jahre war die Garantie auf den Rahmen oder?


----------



## Naturbursche (5. April 2011)

Jussi schrieb:


> Hast du auch die passende zum 2008er Modell bekommen?
> 250 ist schon happig.....
> 
> 5 Jahre war die Garantie auf den Rahmen oder?



Jap, so steht es in den Unterlagen.
Stimmt, 250 ist ne Nummer, da kaufen sich andere ein neus Fahrrad für 
Aber was will man machen. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch ein paar Taler Rabatt.


----------



## andrerobert (19. April 2011)

So Dämpfer macht wieder schlapp, jetzt kommt der RS rt3 rein!

Hab dazu noch einige Fragen:

http://www.bike-components.de/download/monarch_vivid/monarch_plus.pdf

demnach tune high?

untere Buchse in 18mm, wo bekomme ich diese, drehen lassen?

was für einen Druck empfiehlt sich bei 75 kg?

Danke schonmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (19. April 2011)

Laut der Formel Federweg (165 mm) / Dämpferhub (50mm) kommt ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 3,3 raus.

Das PDF listet aber als Leverage Ratio aber nur maximal 3,1 auf...denkst du das geht sich aus?

Wenn ja müsste "Rising rate" - "High Leverage" passen....

Edit: nimmst du den High volume oder den normalen (ist der einzige mit 190mm, richtig)?


----------



## andrerobert (19. April 2011)

bin noch am schwanken zwischen dem monarch plus und dem rt3, den rt3 high volume gibts nicht in 190 glaub ich. Und ja tuning high mÃ¼sste dann das richtige sein!?

der rt3 wird halt fÃ¼r 160â¬ angeboten, das ist nen versuch wert denke ich... man hat ja sonst keine hobbys

mal sehen.


----------



## Ransom racer (20. April 2011)

andrerobert schrieb:


> bin noch am schwanken zwischen dem monarch plus und dem rt3, den rt3 high volume gibts nicht in 190 glaub ich. Und ja tuning high müsste dann das richtige sein!?
> 
> der rt3 wird halt für 160 angeboten, das ist nen versuch wert denke ich... man hat ja sonst keine hobbys
> 
> mal sehen.





ich fuhr auch den monarch rt3 am ransom tune wurde angepasst. funktioniert sehr gut, einfach nicht ganz so sensibel wie der equilizer. 
da ich mein ransom bald verkaufe werde hätte ich einen inkl. büchsen zu verkaufen. 

mfg


----------



## 29erpete (28. April 2011)

hi kollegen,

nachdem heute mein ransom ausm kellerabteil gestohlen wurde werd ich mich hier verabschieden.
Mal sehen wohin die Reise geht, Lapierre Spicy, Santa Cruz Nomad, Giant Reign X0, Spezialized Enduro... Falls ihr die Bikes schon mal gefahren seid wär super wenn ihr die mit dem Ransom vergleichen könntet.

hoffentlich bald wieder unterwegs und mit weniger Macken und Schrauberei,
29erpete


----------



## schtiew (3. Mai 2011)

Linke Strebe gebrochen.

Rechnung nicht mehr vorhanden, krieg ich trotzdem was auf Garantie oder Kulanz?

Brauch ja nur nen neuen Hinterbau, wenn ich den Kaufen muss von Scott was kostet der dann? Kennt das jemand?

Ein paar Ratschläge oder Erfahrungen wären cool.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## andrerobert (4. Mai 2011)

Am besten bei deinem oder bei dem nächsten Scott-Händler...

Wenn Glück hast bekommst se auf Garantie!


----------



## frankfurther01 (28. August 2011)

Hallo,
Gibt es nicht irgendwo eine Bezugsquelle für ein Dichtungskit für den Ransom Dämpfer ? Hat das noch keiner hier selber gemacht ?
Hab das Problem das mein Zweitdämpfer einfach durch den Gesamten Federweg durchgerauscht ist. Also auf das Ding. Innen dann schon schwarzes Öl, aha. Dichtring am Kolben sah auch nicht mehr so gut aus.
Also mangels Ersatz alles sauber gemacht neues Öl (5wt motorex) testweise rein, alles zusammengebaut und eingebaut. Erstes JU Hu geht wieder. Dann am nächsten Tag hatte ich ein Hardteil, der Dämpfer federte gar nicht mehr ein. Mist. Also Luftablassen noch mal auseinanderbauen. Aber siehe da, anscheinend keine Luft mehr in beiden Kammern. Dämpfer geht aber trotzdem nicht zu komprimieren. Na toll jetzt geht der wohl nur noch in einer Explosionskammer auf zu machen.
Hilfe oder ab zu Reset ? Oder gibt es Alternativen zu Reset ?


----------



## frankfurther01 (30. August 2011)

hallo,
Hab den Dämpfer jetzt doch wieder aufbekommen die IFP Trennkolben Dichtungen sind hin. Wo bekommt man solche Doppellippen Dichtungen ?
Davon sind drei an den Trennkolben verbaut und ein größerer am Hauptkolben. Eigentlich ist der Ransom Dämpfer im Vergleich zur Konkurenz doch eher simpel aufgebaut, was ich sehr gut finde denn eigentlich sollte er schon durch seine Art des Aufbaus länger halten.
Schön war auch wenn einer die Einbautiefe der beiden IFP Trennkolben wüßte.


----------



## _mike_ (7. November 2011)

Hi Leute,

gestern fing mein Ransom auf Tour stark zu knarzen an, als Quelle hab ich das Hauptschwingenlager identifiziert. Irgendwann war dann auch die Luft aus der Negativkammer rauz....was solls dachte, bin noch zu Ende gefahren, danach den Dämpfer wieder aufgepumpt und das Knarzen war wieder weg 

Heute hab ich zur Fehlersuche mal die Wippe ausgebaut, auch weil Spiel beim Anheben des Sattels zu spüren war. 
Die 6900er Lager laufen etwas rau aber das geht noch, aber die Die Hohlachse hat schon auf einer Steite starken Abrieb. 
Etwas Spiel in der Verbindung Schraube - Dämpferbuchse, geht aber auch noch. 
Der Rest der Lager okay. 

Hab jetzt mal alles gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut, aber dabei sind mir *zwei Beilagscheiben übrig geblieben* 
Ich hab die beim Auseinanderbauen nirgens gesehen ----- *weiß jemand wo die hingehören*?

Edit: Die Hohlschraube vom Lager am Hinterbaustrebe/Wippe schaut im eingebauten Zustand ca. 2mm auf der Gewindeseite raus....also so ziemlich genau 2 x die Beilagscheiben. Aber zwischen Hinterbaustreben und Wippe/Lager ist nicht genug Platz dafür, außer ich bieg mit viel Kraft die Streben auseinander....das Innenmaß passt eigentlich genau! Als Unterlegscheiben Außen für die Hohlachsen kann es nicht sein, da hab ich Fotos davon.


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. November 2011)

ich weiss lediglich von 2 scheiben an der unteren dämpferaufnahme. im bereich der wippe sind keine scheiben montiert. sonst bin ich überfragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (8. November 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild von den Beilagscheiben:




Und so sieht die eingebaute Schwinge aus:



 Wie man sieht steht die Hohlachse etwas über....auf älteren Bildern ist das nicht so!? Die Beilgscheiben passen aber nicht auf der Schraubenkopfseite und laut Archiv gehören Sie da auch nicht hin....


----------



## Jussi (8. November 2011)

Ich hab Carbon Sitzstreben. Die sind wohl etwas anders. Wenn die Scheiben über die Hohlachse passen können sie nur zwischen Wippe und Sitzsteben kommen. Eine rechts eine links. Somit kommt die entstehende Kraft auf den Innenring der Lager, das muß so sein.

Drehen sich die Lager so überhaupt? Teste das mal indem du die Vollwelle rausschraubst und den Dämpfer löst. 

Gruß


----------



## Jussi (8. November 2011)

Guck mal noch nach Druckstellen auf den Sitzstreben.


----------



## _mike_ (8. November 2011)

Wie gesagt, da ist eigentlich kein Platz mehr zwischen Wippe und Sitzstreben - und ausseinanderbiegen will ich die auch nicht...
Der Aussendurchmesser ist 14mm, also kleiner als die Lager - macht also eigentlich auch keinen Sinn, und in der Achse ist auch eine Buchse die den Druck von den Innenringen nimmt.
Einfedern tut das ganze ja ganz gut, mal von den etwas rau laufenden Hauptlagern abgesehen.


----------



## Ransom racer (8. November 2011)

Ich hatte auch das carbon ransom und da waren keine scheiben dazwischen. die sitzstrebe ist ja in dem bereich wo sie auf's lagerdrückt etwas konisch. 

hattest du die die 2 lager drausen?? 
waren sie ev. hinter die lager unterlegt (zischen den lagern und der wippe??)
könnte mich zwar auch nicht daran erinnern das da scheiben wären.


----------



## Jussi (9. November 2011)

> Der Aussendurchmesser ist 14mm, also kleiner als die Lager - macht also eigentlich auch keinen Sinn, und in der Achse ist auch eine Buchse die den Druck von den Innenringen nimmt.



Doch genau das würde Sinn ergeben. Denn die Kraft welche du beim zudrehen der Hohlachse aufbringst soll, ja auch durch die Buchse zwischen den Lagern, ja nur auf die beiden Innenringe der Lager wirken!
Die Außenringe der Lager sitzen Fest eingepresst in der Wippe da dreht sich ja nix.
Und wenn ich das richtig deute auf deinen Bildern sind an den Scheiben sogar Abdrücke der Innenringe.

Ich würde nicht so viel einfedern an deiner Stelle, wenn die Außenringe und die Wippe an die Streben kommen gibts Schleifspuren. Guck mal von oben ob du durchs zudrehen der Achse die Streben etwas zusammengerückt hast oder sie evt zusammenlaufen.

@Ransom racer
Das Carbon Ransom hatte keine Scheiben.


----------



## Ransom racer (9. November 2011)

Jussi schrieb:


> @Ransom racer
> Das Carbon Ransom hatte keine Scheiben.




Ja, hatte ich so auch in Erinnerung.


Für mich sieht's auf dem bild einfach so aus das die Lager zuweit in der Wippe sitzen!!


----------



## _mike_ (11. November 2011)

Jussi!
Deine Ausführungen machen Sinn und ich hab daher mal die Wippe am Hauptlager gelöst und der Hinterbau ging echt schwer. Dann hab ich mal die Schraube an Sitzstrebe/Wippe gelöst und es lief wieder wie Butter.

Also hab ich die beiden Scheiben reingefriemelt und so passts glaube ich jetzt - glaub mich auch wieder zu erinnern das es auch so ausgesehen hat.

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne günstige Quelle für die 6900er Lager und die Hohlschraube - grad letzteres werd ich wohl nur bei Scott bekommen....oder?


----------



## Jussi (11. November 2011)

Freut mich zu hören das jetzt alles läuft 

Lager müsste ich noch haben! 
Bitte aber PN dann auch mit Preis und Ausführung

Hohlschraube bekommst du nur bei Scott! Mach dich mal im inet schlau ob die auch eine einzelne Bestellnummer hat. Oder frag beim Scott Händler. 
Es gibt noch ein Verschleißkit aber das kostet um die 100 glaub ich da ist dann aber auch alles drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (11. November 2011)

kit kostet 100 eus, ist aber auf jeden fall sein geld wert, weil da alles(!) drinne is. und irgendwas kann man immer mal wieder gebrauchen. selbst wenn man die ersatzteile nur mal eben da hat.


----------



## _mike_ (15. November 2011)

Laut Händler gibst nur das ganze Kit, leider nicht die einzelne Schraube für das Hauptschwingenlager....

Hat jemand eine "über", vieleicht aus einem Kit und braucht sie nicht mehr?


----------



## georgeharell (29. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ne blöde Frage: Kann mir jemand sagen, ob beim Ransom LTD 2006 mit Talas RC2 ein 1 1/8 Zoll oder 1.5 Zoll Vorbau dran ist?

Wäre super, wenn Ihr mir da helfen könntet,
George


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. März 2012)

hmmm, ich würde auf ein 1 1/8" tippen. kommt natürlich auf die gabel an. aber ich meine, dass das ransom nur 1 1/8 kann.


----------



## georgeharell (29. März 2012)

ok, hab auch keine andere Info gefunden. 
Nur leider nichts konkretes. Ich hab jetzt einfach mal nen Vorbau bestellt - wird schon passen.

Danke,
George


----------



## Jussi (29. März 2012)

Ans Ransom passt nur 1 1/8"

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (29. März 2012)

Hi zsämme,

ich hab hier mal eine Frage zum Bolzen des Hauptschwingenlagers geposted: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&gmid=323947

Würde mich über euere Antworten freuen.

Danke
_mike_


----------



## georgeharell (30. März 2012)

Hy, vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
Neuer Vorbau ist auch schon bestellt.


----------



## Mecki (8. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen!
Hat jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer im Ransom gemacht-welcher passt gut rein?Habe über die Sufu nix gefunden.
Danke für eure Hilfe, viele grüße Mecki


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. April 2012)

viel auswahl gibts da meines wissens nicht. irgendwo sah ich mal ein bild von einem ransom mit coil. kanns aber nicht mehr finden. weiss leider auch nicht um welchen dämpfer es sich gehandelt hat.
du wirst da wohl in den sauren apfel beissen müssen und das ausprobieren.

ich hab derzeit einen rock shox monarch rt3 verbaut. super sahnig das ding. wie für´s ransom gemacht. coil würd ich beim ransom -ehrlich gesagt- auch nicht unbedingt wollen. da ich noch nen freerider fürs grobe habe, beschloss ich mich das ransom als enduro so leicht wie möglich zu halten.


----------



## robby_wood (5. Mai 2012)

29erpete schrieb:


> Ja, diese "Spannschraube" kann man mit etwas Fummelei auch montieren ohne die Kurbel abzunehmen. Beim Ersetzen der Achse geht das nicht mehr gut. Wenn die Kurbel runter ist, einfach die Klemmschrauben auf beiden Seiten lösen und mit einem geeigneten Werkzeug die alte Achse rausdrücken. Ein Montageständer kann dabei nicht schaden. Die neue Achse einfetten (nicht die etwas dickere Stelle wo geklemmt wird) und reindrücken. Auf der Seite ohne Bund noch diese Schale raufstecken (selbes Teil wie auf beiden Seiten der alten Achse), die Schraube am anderen Ende der Achse reindrehen und die Klemmschrauben auf beiden Seiten festziehen.
> Ich hab zur Sicherheit vor dem Anziehen der Klemmschrauben diese Spannschraube verwendet um alles etwas zusammenzudrücken, weiss nicht ob das notwendig ist.



Hab heute erst diese Achse montiert, bis dato hatte ich Service Kit 1 verbaut, da mußte man die Kurbel nicht abschrauben.

Die von vornherein verdickte Stelle der Achse habe ich auf der Seite, wo sich auch die Kettenblätter befinden, ist das korrekt? 

Vorher hatte ich es auch umgekehrt montiert, nur kommt man da nicht an die Spannschraube. Falls sich das ganze setzt und man die Spannscharube noch nachziehen kann, find ich es aber so besser.

Auf der nicht verdickten Seite, muß man ja wieder diese offene Hülse montieren. Die geht - das war auf beiden Seiten so - aber nicht außen bündig auf die Achse, war das bei euch auch so?

Letzte Frage zum Tretlager: welchen Standard hat das Ransom, BB68 ????. HAb eins mit BB90, das ist sicher falsch, oder?


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Mai 2012)

68 stimmt.


----------



## Tommy B. (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

der letzte Beitrag hier im Ransom-Forum ist ja schon ein paar Tage alt. Ich wollte mal fragen ob überhaupt noch jemand sein Ransom hat bzw. fährt?

Also ich habe meines noch (30er aus 2007), bin es aber in 2012 nicht gefahren. Ich wollte es über den Winter wieder fitmachen und im nächsten Jahr mit in die Berge nehmen.

Größte Baustelle ist derzeit der Dämpfer. Beim ausfedern "schnappt" er auf dem letzten Stück extrem schnell heraus und knallt in den Anschlag. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das so sein soll. Die Frage wäre nun wie man Abhilfe schaffen könnte. Hat jemand eine gute Idee dazu?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## andrerobert (19. Oktober 2012)

rock shox monarch rein bauen
... greets andre


----------



## Steven Z (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
ich hab auch ein 30er Ransom allerdings aus 2006. Fahr das auch meist den Winter und wenn es mal in die Alpen geht für geshuttelte Touren.
Die original Fox Talas 36 hatte nur 150mm (2006 halt) und seit ich die gegen eine Lyrik Solo Air DH mit 170mm getauscht habe, hab ich wieder richtig Spaß an dem bike.
Zum Dämpfer, ich selber wiege um die 90kg und fahr den Dämper mit 27,5 bar. Bei dem Druck muss ich den Dämpfer fast jedes Jahr, spätestens nach zwei Jahren zu Reset zur Wartung schicken. Bei mir zeigt sich das immer dadurch, dass der Dämpfer sich immer weiter zusammenzieht und irgendwann gar nicht mehr ausfedert. Den Effekt mit dem ungedämpften Ausfedern hab ich auch schon mal gehabt. Meist ist dann auch immer Öl an den Luftventilen rausgekommen wenn man den Druck einstellen wollte. Also wenn Du den Druck in Positiv- und Negativkammer korrekt eingestellt hast und der Dämpfer nicht mehr das tut was er machen soll ist vermutlich ein Service fällig. Bei mir ist das immer von einem Tag auf den Nächsten passiert, was sehr nervig ist. Bei den Fox Dämpfern kann man das immer lange im Voraus schon an Ölaustritt an der Kolbenstange sehen das was im Argen ist.
Der Service bei Reset kostet so um die 130,- und klappt absolut schnell und zuverlässig.
Gruß

Stefan


----------



## _mike_ (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahr mein 2007er immer noch regelmäßig (Mittlweile aber mit 2010er Rahmen und anderen Bremsen) und scheuch es nach wie so oft wie's geht die Trails runter. Dämpfer war auch letzten Winter bei Reset und es kamen neue Lager in die Wippe, seitdem geht der Hinterbau wieder supersoft bei 22,5 bar und 75kg. Hab die Lyrik gepimmt auf 172mm und nach wie vor ein super Bike und ich werds fahren bis es nicht mehr geht. Hab letztes Jahr noch nen 2ten AM LRS dafür gekauft, und jetzt ist es noch mehr mein All-in-one Bike für AM & Enduro.

Wie die Vorredner schon sagten: Dämpfer zu Reset geben und danach wieder viel Spaß am Bike haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (19. Oktober 2012)

Da kann ich andrerobert nur zustimmen. Der RS Monarch ist wie gemacht fürs Ransom. Hab ihn auch drin. Du benötigst dann den high tune. Und am besten dann gleich noch bei huber bushings die buchsen kaufen.


----------



## Jussi (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre auch noch mein Ransom 20 von 2007. Geniales Rad immernoch.
Vorne fahre ich eine 66 von 2007 mit 180mm hinten noch den Equalizer.
Einiges neues habe ich mir schon gegönnt!
Versuche am Wochenende mal ein schönes Bild zu machen. 

Macht mal Bilder mit dem Monarch!


----------



## thorenko (20. Oktober 2012)

Meins von 2007 fahre ich auch noch, hab aber ne Lyrik reingebaut. 
Auf Bilder mit nem Monarch hab ich auch Lust. Bei mir ist noch der Originaldämpfer drin, der nach regelmäßigen Service aber sehr gut läuft.


----------



## Tommy B. (22. Oktober 2012)

Besten Dank für die ganzen Antworten, sind ja doch noch ein paar Leute auf dem Ransom unterwegs .

Beim Original-Dämpfer scheint der Schlüssel zur vernünftigen Funktion also der Service zu sein. Ist ja erstmal blöd weil teuer. Vermutlich ist der Service auch Nicht ohne weiteres selbst durchzuführen oder hat das schonmal jemand gemacht?

Ich würde auch gerne zukünftig den Equalizer fahren weil mich das Konzept dahinter überzeugt. Beim Wechsel auf den Monarch würde ich auf die 3 Verstelloptionen zwangsläufig verzichten müssen, oder? 

Bilder würden mich dazu aber trotzdem interessieren, und natürlich auch von Jussi´s Rädchen - Wetter war ja ganz gut am WE!

Ich fahre übrigens eine 160er Domain mit U-turn, SingleTrack Felgen und experimentiere gerade mit kurzen Vorbauten.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Oktober 2012)

Bilder mach ich nachher. Wegen der Funktionen: die wirst Du nicht vermissen. Das Floodgate funzt zudem wunderbar beim monarch.


----------



## Tommy B. (22. Oktober 2012)

Langsam weckst Du mein Interesse 

Welchen Typ bräuchte ich denn von dem Monarch?
Das mit "high tune" habe ich gelesen, stehe aber gerade auf dem Schlauch. 

Auch bei den Buchsen wüsste ich jetzt nicht ganz genau was ich nehmen sollte, wäre also für einen Tipp dankbar.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Oktober 2012)

Mach ich nachher dann ne kleine Anleitung


----------



## Tommy B. (22. Oktober 2012)

Super, Danke schonmal vorab


----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Oktober 2012)

Hab noch ein altes Bild in meinem Fotoalbum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (22. Oktober 2012)

Entschuldige bitte die miesen Bilder. Hab se eben mal schnell mit dem Handy geknipst (im fast dunklen Keller...).

Diesen (http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32468_Monarch-RT3-Daempfer-Modell-2013-.html) Dämpfer bräuchtest Du in 190x51, in tune "high" aufgrund des Ratio von 3.3:1 (oder 1:3.3, weiss es nimmer so genau). Ich fahre bei 96kg den Dämpfer mit 15.5 bis 16.5 bar. Je nach Strecke. Downhilllastig eher weniger, viel bergauf eher mehr Druck. Wegen des verhältnismässig niedrigen Druckes benötigt der Monarch weniger Service als der Equalizer. Und selbst dieser ist selbst zu erledigen. Ein Sortiment an Dichtungen liegt dem Monarch bei, Anleitungen zum Service gibts bei RS im Netz.
Die Buchsen von RS gibt es nur bis 22,2mm, alles darunter muss selbst gemacht/besorgt werden. Ich habe mir in meiner Firma welche machen lassen, werde aber demnächst auf Huber Bushings umsteigen.
(http://huber-bushings.com/)
Du brauchst Buchsen der Einbaumasse 18mm und 22.2mm. 

Der Floodgate des Monarch ist wirklich mehr als erhaben. D.h., ist die Floodgate ganz zu, entspricht das schon FAST dem LockOut-Modus des Equalizer. Superstraffes Heck, dass einige Hindernisse gut wegschluckt, jedoch nicht durch den Federweg rauscht. Die Mediumstellung des Monarch hat zwar nicht die Funktion der Mediumstellung am Equalizer, strafft das Heck aber deutlich ab, sodass bequem bergsteigen betrieben werden kann.

Grösster Vorteil ist das deutlich geringere Gewicht des Monarch bei annehmbaren Einbußen (wobei, ich hab selbst nicht die Funktionen des Eq. genutzt. Vielleicht mal die Mediumstellung. LockOut aber so gut wie garnicht.)


----------



## Jussi (26. Oktober 2012)

Mein Rechner hat sich verabschiedet somit leider keine aktuellen Bilder vom Ransom im Herbst. Nur ein paar alte von meinem Rad.

Geändert hierbei:

- Reifen Minion F/R
- Gabel MZ 66
- Lenker 760mm Truvativ
- Vorbau 50mm Sunline V1
- SLX 2-Fach Umwerfer
- Steuerrohrverlängerung (flacherer LW)
- Bremsscheiben Hope Flaoating
- Kefü und Bash













Geändert wurden seit dem:

- Lrs gegen ZTR FLow mit Superstarcomponents
- Bremsen gegen Saint mit Zee Griffen
- Hinterreifen gegen Ardent
- Sattelstütze
- Steckachse hinten


----------



## thorenko (12. Dezember 2012)

Hi,


ich möchte gern in mein Ransom Huber Gleitlager in den Dämpfer stecken. Leider habe ich im Moment aber das Bike zur Zeit nicht verfübar. Sobald ich aber wieder fit bin möchte ich es aber gerne umbauen. Meine Frage ist, hat jemand die genauen Maße der Dämpferaugen? Das obere habe ich noch rausbekommen aufgrund einer alten Kolbenstange die ich nachmessen konnte. Das unter Dämpferauge fehlt mir aber. Ich bräuchte Breite und Innendurchmesser ohne Hülse. 
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Dakid23 (12. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
ich fahr auch ein Ransom(seit Herbst). 

Ich habe mal ein paar Fragen:
und zwar ist die erste an Jussi zur Steuerrohrverlängerung: Wie hast Du das realisiert. Ich bin auf das Thema schon in einem anderen Thread gestoßen und würde es gere auch testen. Kannst Du mir mal bitte die Maße der Hülse geben, evt. auch einen Tip wo man sich so eine fertigen lassen kann??

Meine zweite Frage:
Ich fahre ne 160iger Lyric und nen kurzen Vorbau(glaube 50mm oder 60mm). Vom sitzgefühl her super!!! Leider habe ich das Gefühl das ich nicht genug Druck auf´s Vorderrad bringe.
Habt Ihr ne Idee wie ich das ändere(außer längerem Vorbau)?? Geht denen, die mit nem kurzen Vorbau fahren, auch so??

Mein Set-Up:
Rahmen: Ransom 20
Gabel: Lyric -solo air-  
Schaltung/Bremsen/Kurbel: komplett XT(3-Fach)
Pedale: Saint
Sattelstütze: Kind Shock 900
Laufräder: Fun Works 4Way Pro Amride 25
Reifen: 2.4" FatAlbert ,NobyNic


Schöne Grüße
Karsten


----------



## georgh (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Karsten.

Thema Steuerrohrverlängerung: Bei so einem Rad würde ich davon eher Abstand nehmen. Schick lieber ein Mail an den Gabelhersteller-wie teuer
ein Einpressen v.neuem Steuerrohr ist!! Sicherlich billiger als die neue Knabberleiste und weniger schmerzhaft! 
Thema Druck: 
bedingt durch den Sitzrohrwinkel:wenn die Sattelstütze sehr weit draussen ist,geht bei SCOTT Ransom+Genius der Sattel+Schwerpunkt weit nach hinten.
SAG : fährste hinten viel SAG-ergibt sich hier dasselbe Problemchen!
Lenkwinkel eher flach.kaum Druck an der Front!
nimm ne Sattelstütze ohne Versatz nach hinten(macht 25mm aus) 
mit den rundum-Einstellungen sollte es dann passen.
Gabel sollte ebenfalls nicht zu hart eingestellt sein.

Gruß Georg---ride on


----------



## Jussi (13. Dezember 2012)

@georgh
deinen ersten Satz verstehe ich nicht, was meinst du da?
Ich hatte bislang garkeine Probleme mit dem Teil und geschont habe ich mein Ransom noch nie. Benutze es auch auf heimischen Freeride Trails und das schon seit jahren, habe da eher Angst um die Kettenstreben.

  @karsten
Ich fahre auch einen 50mm Vorbau und klar hast du dann weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad, dann kann es schonmal vorkommen das, dass Voderrad beim Bergauffahren steigt. Ich habe mich daran gewöht.
Wenn du wirklich dein Steuerrohr verlängern willst, musst du mit deinem Lenker tiefer, denn sonst kommt dein Lenker höher und dein Rad steig noch schneller. Das ist auch das einzige was du machen kannst für mehr Druck. So wie georgh sagt und evt. den Lenker runter und einen breiten Lenker, ich fahre 740mm.

Zu der Steuerrohrverlängerung kann ich dir leider keine Angaben machen ich hatte mir das damals alles ausgemessen und mir diese Hülse selbst gedreht.
Also wenn du sowas willst brauchst du die Maße (kannst du dir ausmessen) und jemand der dir eine drehen kann, Werzeugmacher, Dreherrei, ect...
Ich kann leider keine mehr Herstellen habe keine Drehmaschine mehr zur Verfügung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgh (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Jussy

Keine Ahnung,wie du das Steuerrohr verlÃ¤ngert hast.
Ich stell mir nur vor , wie das GefÃ¼hl nach ner flotten Landung
sein wird,wenn du plÃ¶tzlich Lenker,Vorbau+Reste von 
SteuerrohrverlÃ¤ngerung alleine in HÃ¤nden hÃ¤llst!

(Es gibt da im 1. "WERNER-Film" diese Scene mit dem abgerissenen
Bremszugnippel  )
Ich halte es einfach fÃ¼r sicherer, ein kpl.Rohr zu verbauen.
FÃ¼r sich selbst dies zu verbauen--auch O.K--weil selber Schuld.

bei jemand anderem--der zuuuuuufÃ¤llig noch nen Anwalt als Papa hat,
----wÃ¼rd ich da keine Werbung fÃ¼r machen--das kann nach hinten losgehen.

Frisches Rohr einsetzen lassen,ist um die 50â¬ abzuhandeln.
Und dann hat der Hersteller den "schwarzen Peter" !!!!

Ride on buddy


----------



## Dakid23 (14. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

keine Angst... Mein Vater ist schon Rentner, war aber auch kein Anwalt 

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten!!

Ich denke ich werde mal mit einer Kombi aus euren Tip´s testen: Sattel nach vorne und den Lenker ein wenig runter stellen(hab z.Z. noch einen Spacer drin)!!
Mal schauen ob das genug bringt!!
Danke nochmal!!!

Schöne Grüße
Karsten


----------



## Jussi (19. Dezember 2012)

@georgh
guck mal auf meine Fotos da wirst du sehen wie das Teil ausschaut.
Weiß nicht wo und welches Rohr du einsetzten willst? 

Ganz neu ist die Idee im übrigem nicht, Scott selbst hat beim Octane eine ähnliche Hülse angeboten um beide Gabelsteuerrohrdurchmesser zu verbauen.

Und Werbung mach ich keine denn ich kann solche Hülsen eh nicht mehr Herstellen!! 

Bis denn


----------



## ron101 (27. Dezember 2012)

An meinem Ransom 30 JG07 ist die linke Kettenstrebe gebrochen, der Bruch schaut genau so aus wie auf dem Bild am Anfang dieses threads. 
Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob man dies noch als Ersatzteil kriegt und wo?
Kann man die einfach selbst ersetzen? oder benötigt man dazu Spezialwerkzeug?
Gruss und danke für Infos


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Dezember 2012)

kriegt man noch. Eigentlich. Und das austauschen ist auch kein thema.


----------



## ron101 (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo
Danke für Deine Antwort.
Kriegt man die bei Scott direkt? (Die haben eben Betriebsferien momentan)
Oder im Onlineshop irgendwo?
Gruss


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Dezember 2012)

Am besten zum Scott Händler Deines Vetrauens. Der regelt das dann. So hab ich das mal gemacht.


----------



## KäptnFR (2. Februar 2013)

Ahoi,

falls jmd das u.a. Teil brauchen kann, bitte ein Angebot per PN 
Das Teil ist nagelneu....
N paar Equalizer hätt ich auch noch rumliegen.


----------



## ron101 (2. Februar 2013)

@käptfr
Danke für Dein Angebot, aber habe mein Ransom seit 2 Wochen wieder mit neuem hinterbau.
Gruss
ron


----------



## Air_JORDAN (1. April 2013)

Was willst du für den Equalizer, welcher Zustand?

Fahr mein Ransom auch noch, gerade heute wieder, wird aber bei mir nicht stark belastet. Hab noch keinen Service gemacht, scheint aber noch für 130 Euro machbar, wie ich lese. Würde es zum Scott Händler bringen glaub nicht, dass sich den Dämpfer selber ausgebaut kriege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Air_JORDAN (1. April 2013)

andrerobert schrieb:


> rock shox monarch rein bauen
> ... greets andre



was braucht man alles, irgendwelche Bolzen.... Kann man alles derzeit kaufen, was man braucht, und wenn ja wo? 

Gibt es irgendwo ein Anleitung, wie man das dann einbaut?


----------



## _mike_ (5. Juni 2013)

Mir ist heute der Schlauch der Dämpferpumpe geplatzt 
Anwort vom Freundlichen steht noch aus ob es den als E-Teil gibt....ich bin wenig zuversichtlich....

Stand jemand von euch schon vor dem Problem?


----------



## georgeharell (8. Juni 2013)

Hi zusammen,

mir ist soeben eine der beiden Schrauben an der Wippe gebrochen. Hab jetzt schon die halbe Stadt abgefahren um Ersatz zu finden, aber kein Erfolg.

Hat zufällig jemand eine über, die er gerne loswerden möchte?
Das wäre der Wahnsinn.

vielen Dank,
George


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Juni 2013)

Eine der beiden? Von dreien? 

Hab noch so einige Schrauben. Sag mir nur welche Du benötigst, ich schau dann mal nach.

Andy


----------



## georgeharell (8. Juni 2013)

Hi Andy,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hab Dir ein Bild der Schraube angehängt...


----------



## Steven Z (10. Juni 2013)

thorenko schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> ich möchte gern in mein Ransom Huber Gleitlager in den Dämpfer stecken. Leider habe ich im Moment aber das Bike zur Zeit nicht verfübar. Sobald ich aber wieder fit bin möchte ich es aber gerne umbauen. Meine Frage ist, hat jemand die genauen Maße der Dämpferaugen? Das obere habe ich noch rausbekommen aufgrund einer alten Kolbenstange die ich nachmessen konnte. Das unter Dämpferauge fehlt mir aber. Ich bräuchte Breite und Innendurchmesser ohne Hülse.
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


 
Hi Thorenko,
ich hab vor kurzem auf Huber Buchsen umgerüstet und das hat sich sehr gelohnt. Die Original-Buchsen waren immer viel zu stramm und die Schraube am Dämpfer hat sich bei mir trotz Loctite immer wieder gelöst. Wenn man die Wippe an den Dämpfer mit passenden Drehmoment geschraubt hat konnte man diese nur sehr schwergängig bewegen. Die Buchsen von Huber waren absolut präzise gefertigt und liefen nach dem Einpressen absolut spielfrei und trotzdem leichtgängig.
Ich hatte ihm damals Skizzen von den Einbaumaßen zukommen lassen. Ich hab ein 2006er Alu-Rahmen aber ich glaube die Maße sind bei allen gleich. Bei mir hatten die Dämpferbuchsen an der Wippe auch seitliches Spiel was ich auf der Skizze vermerkt habe.
Ich hoffe die Bilder kommen vernünftig rüber.
Du solltest Dir auch das Werkzeug zum Buchseneinpressen mitbestellen, ist ganz simpel und macht das Ein- und Auspressen sehr einfach. Zum Dämpferservice hab ich wieder die originalen Buchsen reingemacht weil die den Dämpfer ja testen und ich nicht weiß ob die mit den Huber-Buchsen klar kommen...
Gruß


----------



## _mike_ (10. Juni 2013)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Mir ist heute der Schlauch der Dämpferpumpe geplatzt
> Anwort vom Freundlichen steht noch aus ob es den als E-Teil gibt....ich bin wenig zuversichtlich....
> 
> Stand jemand von euch schon vor dem Problem?



FYI: Der Scott Händler tauscht mir die Pumpe Kostenlos aus


----------



## Insomniac (17. Juli 2015)

Ruhig geworden hier, aber vielleicht treibt sich der ein oder andere Ransom Spezi noch hier rum..
Kann mir jemand das Anzugs-Moment der Klemmung der Schwingen-Achse vom 06er Ransom 30 nennen?


----------



## georgh (18. Juli 2015)

Schraubensicherung dran und " lauwarm" anziehen , ca 2 NM. die hat nichts zu halten , nur zu klemmen.
Ziehste die zu fest , kostet es mehr als 250€. Also Vorsicht !! Stand das an meinem LIM. nicht sogar irgendwo drauf?
Gruß Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## georgh (18. Juli 2015)

APROPOS RANSOM LIMITED :

Verkaufe einen gebrauchten Hauptrahmen SCOTT RANSOM LIMITED
Größe ; M  Sicht-Carbon mit goldener Schrift.

Sollte ihn wg.Knackgeräuschen und evtl Riss austauschen !
Hat mich noch schlaffe 600€ gekostet an Zuzahlung !

Um dann nach Wiederaufbau festzustellen : der neue knackt auch !!!

Ich selber habs dann gefunden.....defektes Lager der Wippe........na SUPER !!

NUN LIEGT er rum...bei INTERESSE.......

Gruß Georg


----------



## Sebder007 (27. April 2019)

Hallo kann mir wer sagen wo ich die "update" Dämpfer Befestigungsplatten und neuere Hauptachse herbekomme ? Sagt mir bitte nicht Scott Händler in meiner Stadt  der ist mir leider impertinent. 
Ich würde auch wenn wer hat diese abkaufen


----------



## bratmaxe (29. April 2019)

Servus,

es ist wieder soweit: Equalizer down!

Scott Ransom 2008 (Equalizer TC, OTS).
falls sich noch jemand mit der Dämpfer-Alternative RS Monarch RT3 beschäftigen sollte, hätte ich gern ein Frage.
Die im Thread verwandte Version scheint ja schon etwas älter zu sein (um 2012?).

Meine Frage: könnte auch ein Aktueller RT3 (190/51 in High tune) zum Einsatz kommen?
Und 2.: käme auch der RT3 -Debon Air- in Betracht. Dieser düfrte ja etwas "umfangreicher" ausfallen. Ich leider keine Abmessungen den Umfang des Dämpfers betreffend. 

Was ich schon weiß: aktuelle RT3s´ sollen nur in mid-tune lieferbar sein, so daß um geshimt werden muß (Kosten 150-. €).

Vielleicht ist ja noch ein anderer Veterano unterwegs. Für sachdienliche Hinweise wäre ich dankbar. 

Grüße

Sepp


----------



## Chrisi78 (13. April 2020)

Hallo Sepp.

Dein Post ist zwar auch schon wieder ein Jahr her, aber mich würde interessieren ob Du den Umbau auf den Rt3 gemacht hast. Hab nun das gleiche Problem. Würde es auch versuchen falls es mit dem aktuellen Rt3 funktioniert. Leider finde ich nichts mehr zu anderen Umbauten im Www.

Danke und Gruß Chris 

Grüße Chris


----------



## bratmaxe (9. September 2020)

Moin Chris,

ich habe gerade zufällig Dein Post gesehen. Ich habe keine Nachricht vom Forum erhalten und somit nicht bemerkt. Tut mir Leid, daß Du nun umsonst gewartet hast.
Jedoch, ich habe den RT 3 nicht eingebaut, sondern eine normale Dämpferwartung mit dem Original machen lassen. Ob es nämlich wirklich paßt fand meine Werkstatt, die das schon beurteilen kann, doch fraglich.
Es ist die zweite Wartung in  5 Jahren und die letzte war jetzt ein Jahr her. Es hält noch. Beim letzten Mal bekam der Dämpfer einen neuen Kolben (Riefen). Allerdings ist eine Schraube (nicht erhhältlich) ausgenudelt, so da? der Hinterhaub/die Wippe etwas Spiel hat. Wenn man das Rad hinten hochhebt und das Hinterrad mit der Hand hochzieht merkt man das. 1-2 mm. Damit fahre ich aber auch schon ein Jahr und es ist nicht merklich schlimmer geworden. Keine Hopserei, Park oder so aber mit MTB ca.  5000 km im Jahr im Odenwald (Fahrer 85 kg).
Ich hoffe diese Nachricht modert nun nicht auch im Forum rum. Prost Sepp


----------

